# North Korea Defence Forum



## CCP

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-missiles-idUSKCN10Y2B0








North Korea fired a submarine-launched ballistic missile off its east coast, South Korea's military said on Wednesday, the latest in a string of missile launches by the isolated country in defiance of UN Security Council resolutions.

North Korea test-fired the missile at around 5:30 a.m. (4:30 p.m. ET) near the coastal city of Sinpo, where satellite imagery shows a submarine base to be located, an official at South Korea's Joint Chiefs of Staff said.

The launch comes two days after rival South Korea and the United States began annual military exercises in the South that North Korea condemns as a preparation for invasion, and has threatened retaliation.

North Korea has become further isolated after a January nuclear test, its fourth, and the launch of a long-range rocket in February brought tightened UN sanctions.

It has launched numerous missiles of various types this year, including one this month that landed in or near Japanese-controlled waters.

Tensions on the Korean peninsula were exacerbated by the recent defection of North Korea's deputy ambassador in London to South Korea, an embarrassing setback to the regime of North Korean leader Kim Jong Un.



(Reporting by Ju-min Park and Jack Kim; Writing by Tony Munroe; Editing by James Dalgleish)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

North Korea accused of 'maniacal recklessness' after new nuclear test



> North Korea has carried out its 5th nuclear test its neighbours confirmed on Friday after an explosion caused an earthquake in the north east of the country.
> 
> The US Geological Survey said it had recorded a 5.3 seismic event near the site of the North’s nuclear testing facility.
> 
> The news sparked immediate concern in the region, with South Korea announcing that its prime minister would preside over an emergency national security council meeting.
> 
> President Park Geun-hye said that the North’s test showed the country’s leader Kim Jong-un was guilty of “maniacal recklessness” in completely ignoring the world’s call to abandon his pursuit of nuclear weapons.
> 
> Japan’s prime minister, Shinzo Abe, called for an emergency meeting of the UN security council, pending confirmation that the earthquake was indeed a nuclear test.
> 
> Abe said evidence pointed to the possibility that the quake had not occurred naturally. “If it turns out that North Korea has carried out a nuclear test, that is something we cannot tolerate,” he told reporters.
> 
> Japan’s top government spokesman, Yoshihide Suga, said: “Given similar cases in the past, we think (the earthquake) may have been a nuclear test.”
> 
> The two countries later confirmed that they had determined that the earthquake had been caused by the detonation of a nuclear device.
> 
> Japan’s defence ministry has reportedly dispatched aircraft to analyse air samples to see if any radiation could be detected. So far three, three T-4 aircraft, which are usually used to train fighter pilots, have been deployed, sources told Reuters.
> 
> CCTV, China’s state broadcaster, reported that the country’s department of environmental protection had launched a level-two emergency response to the suspected test. Nuclear radiation monitoring was being carried out along China’s northeastern border with North Korea it said.
> 
> Meanwhile the United States National Security Council spokesperson Ned Price said: “We are aware of seismic activity on the Korean Peninsula in the vicinity of a known North Korean nuclear test site. We are monitoring and continuing to assess the situation in close coordination with our regional partners.”
> 
> The seismic event took place at 9.30am local time and occurred at ground level. Naturally occurring earthquakes strike below ground. Its epicentre was 18km east-north-east of Sungjibaegam, the USGS said.
> 
> The magnitude of the seismic event would indicate a device with a 20 to 30 kilotonne yield, an analyst said, the largest yield estimate yet of a North Korean nuclear device.
> 
> “That’s the largest DPRK test to date, 20-30kt, at least. Not a happy day,” Jeffrey Lewis of the California-based Middlebury Institute of International Studies told Reuters, using the North’s official title of the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea.
> 
> “Yield estimates are always kind of approximate. The point is that it is the biggest one to date unless they revise the yield downward.”
> 
> Three days ago the North Korean leader, Kim Jong-un, said his military should continue nuclear weapons development after another round of test-firing of ballistic missiles.
> 
> The North Korean KCNA news agency said on Tuesday: “He stressed the need to continue making miraculous achievements in bolstering up the nuclear force one after another in this historic year.”
> 
> If confirmed, the timing of Friday’s test is significant as it would coincide with the 68th anniversary of the country’s founding by Kim Il-sung, the grandfather of the current leader, Kim Jong-un.
> 
> Two months ago, U.S.-based 38 North, a North Korea monitoring project, said satellite images showed a high level of activity at North Korea’s nuclear test site, called Punggye-ri.
> 
> Speculation had intensified that North Korea may conduct a fifth nuclear test after the United States blacklisted Kim on 6 July for human rights abuses.
> 
> North Korea conducted its fourth nuclear test in January, resulting in tough new UN sanctions. It has conducted a series of missile tests this year, including a submarine-launched missile.
> 
> _More follows._



The quick-n'-rough lowdown:

- Time: 00:30:1 UTC (9:00:1 local time), September 8, 2016
- Location: 19 km East-Northeast of Sungjibaegam
- Yield: at least 6 kt (Japanese sources); up to 20-30 kt (US sources)
- Seismological events: 5.3 magnitude earthquake (US Geological Survey)

The test is believed to be part of a series of experiments aimed at miniaturizing North Korea's nuclear warheads, for possible integration with the new *KN-11 SLBM* and* KN-14 ICBM*.

Map & schematic of the test location:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alarabi

(CNN)North Korea conducted a fifth nuclear test Friday, potentially its most powerful yet, South Korean officials said.

Seismic activity, with a magnitude of 5.3, was detected around 9 a.m. local time (8:30 p.m. ET) near Punggye-ri, Kilju County -- the same location as four other tests, the most recent of which was in January.






South Korea condemned the test, saying it was a clear violation of the United Nations Security Council resolution. President Park Geun-hye called Kim Jong Un's regime "fanatically reckless."
"The only thing that Kim Jong Un regime can gain from the nuclear tests is stronger sanctions from the international community and its isolation. Such provocation will eventually hasten its path to self-destruction," she said in a statement.
The blast had the explosive power of 10 kilotons, almost twice as large as the previous test, said Kim Nam-wook, from South Korea's Meteorological Administration.
By comparison, the nuclear bomb dropped on Hiroshima was 15 kilotons.






"We are currently analyzing whether it was a successful test," a South Korean defense ministry official told CNN.
A US official told CNN that it looked like a nuclear test but confirmation would be dependent on seismic readings, location of the seismic event and whether it can be matched to an underground test site.

*Sniffer planes*
The US Air Force is expected to start flying the WC-135 Constant Phoenix Aircraft in the coming hours to take air samples and see if it can determine a nuclear event occurred. Japan has sent four jets to test for radiation.
Satellite images had shown new activity at the Punggye-ri nuclear test site in recent weeks, according to North Korea monitoring site 38North.
A small number of mining carts could be seen, as well as a new canopy which was designed to hide activity to the site, analysts said.

In January, North Korea claimed it had successfully tested a hydrogen bomb, a move that was condemned by the UN Security Council and led to punitive sanctions on the North Korean regime.

*'Absolutely unacceptable'*
Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe told reporters Friday that if North Korea had conducted another nuclear test it was "absolutely unacceptable."
"We must lodge a strong protest," he said.
Concern has been growing that North Korea is testing weapons at an unprecedented pace this year, said CNN Seoul correspondent Paula Hancocks.
In addition to January's nuclear test, North Korea in March claimed to have miniaturized nuclear warheads and has tested several ballistic missiles, including some launched from a submarine.

Sanctions, including ones targeting Kim Jong Un personally, have had little effect.
Philip Yun, executive director of Ploughshares Fund, a group that advocates nuclear disarmament, said that North Korea had become "increasingly aggressive."
"The reason is because the international community is not taking it seriously. There's no prospect right now for any talks or negotiations. This will only escalate the situation," he said.
Friday is North Korea's national day and the nuclear test also comes just after U.S. President Barack Obama left Asia after attending international summits in China and Laos.
Earlier, the U.S. Geological Survey reported a 5.3 magnitude earthquake in North Korea, but later termed it an explosion. The South Korea Meteorological Administration measured the quake as magnitude 5.0 but said it believed it was artificial.

CNN

It seems NKorea is going for it and no one can prevent them from attacking its enemies.


----------



## Place Of Space

Oh, damn, we all have to eat Korean dust when they run crazy, nobody can controls them now!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

this fat guy always have some drama


----------



## terranMarine

Let me guess, another sanction from the US. The reaction from US is getting so dull and predictable they ain't gonna launch an invasion against a 1 mln army attached to the Dragon 
Placing THAAD at the doorstep won't change a thing, DPRK will keep on testing nukes while China and Russia cooperate closely on how to deal with the situation. You can bet China ain't gonna sanction our ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## alarabi

China was upset weeks before this insane fat guy conducted his fifth nuclear test because USA decided to deploy THAAD to S.Korea.

*China Slams US-South Korea Decision to Deploy THAAD Air Defense System*
China expressed strong protest against the United States and South Korea agreement to deploy Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) missile defense system on the Korean peninsula, Chinese Foreign Ministry said Friday.

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — The United States has been in discussions with South Korea for several months over the proposed deployment of the THAAD system following Pyongyang's hydrogen bomb test on January 6 and a satellite launch on February 7 which violated the United Nations Security Council resolutions and triggered condemnation from the international community in both cases. "The US and the Republic of Korea, ignoring the clear position of other interested countries, including China, have announced the deployment of the US THAAD missile defense system in South Korea. The Chinese side expresses its extreme dissatisfaction and strong protest in this regard," the press release by the Foreign Ministry read. The ministry added that the move will not help to denuclearize the peninsula or bring peace to the region and called Washington and Seoul to stop the deployment.
------------------------

Can't understand why China is upset while an insane guy who is two blocks away conducting nuclear test and threatening his neighbors every morning


----------



## 艹艹艹

Vassnti said:


> So what are you going to do, while China dog just barked all night it was just a pain. What happens when mad kim starts firing nukes?
> 
> Note the important point, those nukes cant reach the US, they can reach China and are controlled by a guy who shoots people for falling asleep in meetings.
> 
> There comes a time when the danger of being bitten by your own dog out weighs the fun you have from it pissing off everyone else.


*His goal is to South Korea, Japan or the U.S. military base in South Korea*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

Vassnti said:


> So what are you going to do, while China just barked all night it was just a pain. What happens when mad kim starts firing nukes?
> 
> Note the important point, those nukes cant reach the US, they can reach China and are controlled by a guy who shoots people for falling asleep in meetings.
> 
> There comes a time when the danger of being bitten by your own dog out weighs the fun you have from it pissing off everyone else.



What China is going to do is none of your concern, you should be asking about the one you worship USA what is she going to do about it? You think China is the one who should worry that KIM is gonna fire the nukes at us? How dumb can you get? Just because their missiles can't reach US mainland yet doesn't mean they ain't improving it until it does reach yankee land are you a retard or something. Kim wants to defend itself against American threats and US ain't gonna start another Korean War because it's not the 50s anymore. Today or future warfare between CN-DPRK with the US is gonna end up badly for Americans and South Koreans. They can put more THAAD along the Korean border but that won't matter once DPRK has the capability to launch nuclear missiles from their subs which are capable striking US mainland. It's only a matter of time so you can choose to believe my prediction or keep whining about China and DPRK. I don't give a **** about Western criticism.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Akasa

alarabi said:


> China was upset weeks before this insane fat guy conducted his fifth nuclear test because USA decided to deploy THAAD to S.Korea.
> 
> *China Slams US-South Korea Decision to Deploy THAAD Air Defense System*
> China expressed strong protest against the United States and South Korea agreement to deploy Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) missile defense system on the Korean peninsula, Chinese Foreign Ministry said Friday.
> 
> MOSCOW (Sputnik) — The United States has been in discussions with South Korea for several months over the proposed deployment of the THAAD system following Pyongyang's hydrogen bomb test on January 6 and a satellite launch on February 7 which violated the United Nations Security Council resolutions and triggered condemnation from the international community in both cases. "The US and the Republic of Korea, ignoring the clear position of other interested countries, including China, have announced the deployment of the US THAAD missile defense system in South Korea. The Chinese side expresses its extreme dissatisfaction and strong protest in this regard," the press release by the Foreign Ministry read. The ministry added that the move will not help to denuclearize the peninsula or bring peace to the region and called Washington and Seoul to stop the deployment.
> ------------------------
> 
> Can't understand why China is upset while an insane guy who is tow blocks away conducting nuclear test and threatening his neighbors every morning



The Chinese aren't so riled over the THAAD missile itself as they are the *AN/TPY-2* radar that accompanies the system. The radar would allow US forces to track multiple Chinese aerial assets, civilian or otherwise, from a range of approximately 1000 km and with a very high degree of precision. This intelligence jackpot may subsequently reveal, for instance, the flight schedules, deployed quantity, and home bases of specific military aircraft, in addition to some of their capabilities.

It's pretty clear as to why the Chinese view this as a threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

long_ said:


> *His goal is to South Korea, Japan or the U.S. military base in South Korea*


Here is something for your immature mind to think about: There is no way NKR can defeat and take over SKR.

In your immaturity, you think that inflicting damages equals to defeat. You are wrong. But what else can we expect from someone who have never been in the military ?

If NKR attack SKR, especially with a nuclear strike, the US and JPN will respond. The NKRean military will be destroyed, not merely defeated. China will be facing a refugee crisis for which she has no appetite. China will be forced to divert all her attention and resources in trying to contain that refugee crisis. Her economy will be strained.

The funny part is that China will not fight the US but will turn against NKR. The stability between the two Koreas have benefited China in intangible but measurable ways. If NKR can serve as a geopolitical buffer between the US and China, then it is best if NKR is a stable and controlled country to be that buffer zone.






That is what the average NKRean trooper look like compares to his SKRean and US counterparts. That fight is not going to last very long.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
14


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I have been following North Korean soldier program and I have to say , never underestimate the opponent












All becasue Van Dam thought he had it all figured out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I have been following North Korean soldier program and I have to say , never underestimate the opponent


Yeah...That is the extent of your intellectual contribution to this discussion.

You posted a still from a crappy martial art movie to convince us of what a NKRean soldier look like.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## gambit

Looks like NKR is one step closer to becoming a real territory of China.


----------



## terranMarine

@gambit 
War are fought with guns and rifles not with fists, your trolling has failed by putting a short NK soldier between two taller enemies. When will you ever grow up old man?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

I'm fairly certain @AZADPAKISTAN2009 was being satirical.



terranMarine said:


> @gambit
> War are fought with guns and rifles not with fists, your trolling has failed by putting a short NK soldier between two taller enemies. When will you ever grow up old man?



Wars are fought with cruise missiles, long-range radars, aircraft, and strategic acumen, in addition to guns and rifles. Note that North Korea has barely any of the aforementioned, save the "guns and rifles" portion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> Looks like NKR is one step closer to becoming a real territory of China.


I'd say your Vietnam makes a better candidate

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## terranMarine

SinoSoldier said:


> I'm fairly certain @AZADPAKISTAN2009 was being satirical.
> 
> 
> 
> Wars are fought with cruise missiles, long-range radars, aircraft, and strategic acumen, in addition to guns and rifles. Note that North Korea has barely any of the aforementioned, save the "guns and rifles" portion.



Don't worry China and Russia are there to assist. Don't count them out yet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

terranMarine said:


> Don't worry China and Russia are there to assist. Don't count them out yet



Nobody can afford to "count them out", considering that even a notional joint Sino-Russian coalition would be lightyears away from achieving parity with US forces in terms of quantity, quality, and experience.

Moreover, the mere thought of Russia or China backing up Pyongyang in a prospective conflict is ridiculous at best. Both Moscow & Beijing have a lot more to gain from a stable and economically-sound Korean peninsula than to stand by historical and/or ideological ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

gambit said:


> Here is something for your immature mind to think about: There is no way NKR can defeat and take over SKR.
> 
> In your immaturity, you think that inflicting damages equals to defeat. You are wrong. But what else can we expect from someone who have never been in the military ?
> 
> If NKR attack SKR, especially with a nuclear strike, the US and JPN will respond. The NKRean military will be destroyed, not merely defeated. China will be facing a refugee crisis for which she has no appetite. China will be forced to divert all her attention and resources in trying to contain that refugee crisis. Her economy will be strained.
> 
> The funny part is that China will not fight the US but will turn against NKR. The stability between the two Koreas have benefited China in intangible but measurable ways. If NKR can serve as a geopolitical buffer between the US and China, then it is best if NKR is a stable and controlled country to be that buffer zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the average NKRean trooper look like compares to his SKRean and US counterparts. That fight is not going to last very long.




As intellectual as the image here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

once a stupid always a stupid . this fat dictator need to be learn some lesson now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

SinoSoldier said:


> Moreover, the mere thought of Russia or China backing up Pyongyang in a prospective conflict is ridiculous at best. Both Moscow & Beijing have a lot more to gain from a stable and economically-sound Korean peninsula than to stand by historical and/or ideological ties.



Same applies to South Korea and Japan's economic well being, a peaceful region serves everybody.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

terranMarine said:


> Same applies to South Korea and Japan's economic well being, a peaceful region serves everybody.



And hence why nobody expects the Chinese or the Russians to move a finger if Mr. Kim gets himself into a quagmire he can't handle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

SinoSoldier said:


> And hence why nobody expects the Chinese or the Russians to move a finger if Mr. Kim gets himself into a quagmire he can't handle.



We shall see about that won't we? If US think tanks think nobody will help Kim then US could launch an invasion any time soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Why the US military bases in South Korea and Japan*




*Why not withdraw
North Korea has no other country's Armed Forces

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

They are working on a better background music

Since this flick was made in 1970 you can imagine what advance stuff they must be doing now in 2016

By the way out of curiosity , since North Korea is a sovereign state , why should anyone care about their own defensive weapons

I thought Obama had a deal with North Korea did Obama back out of that deal as well ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

terranMarine said:


> We shall see about that won't we? If US think tanks think nobody will help Kim then US could launch an invasion any time soon



Why is it black-and-white when this matter is discussed? There are a plethora of reasons as to why an "invasion" would not be the favored course of action other than the phantom threat of Russia/China.


----------



## terranMarine

SinoSoldier said:


> Why is it black-and-white when this matter is discussed? There are a plethora of reasons as to why an "invasion" would not be the favored course of action other than the phantom threat of Russia/China.



Because it is black and white, either the US declares war first or DPRK keeps testing nukes with impunity. What is the West gonna do about it? Kim ain't that stupid to fire a nuke first at anybody which some members here tend to think.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

terranMarine said:


> Because it is black and white, either the US declares war first or DPRK keeps testing nukes with impunity. What is the West gonna do about it? Kim ain't that stupid to fire a nuke first at anybody which some members here tend to think.



And what made you think a mere nuclear test would instigate a US military response? All members of the Six-Party Talks, save North Korea itself, benefit from an economically-intertwined but politically-quiescent region. The dollar value of trade amongst the countries are in the tens of billions; so, no, the geopolitical dynamic of the Korean peninsular is anything but black-and-white despite the seemingly-bipolar nature of the club.


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Why the US military bases in South Korea and Japan*
*Why not withdraw
North Korea has no other country's Armed Forces*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

SinoSoldier said:


> And what made you think a mere nuclear test would instigate a US military response? All members of the Six-Party Talks, save North Korea itself, benefit from an economically-intertwined but politically-quiescent region. The dollar value of trade amongst the countries are in the tens of billions; so, no, the geopolitical dynamic of the Korean peninsular is anything but black-and-white despite the seemingly-bipolar nature of the club.



Have you forgotten about what happened to Iraq? Syria? Libya? Hey i'm just saying they didn't do anything yet the US went on rampage

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

What an impressive development in mere ten years of nuclear proliferation, regardless of one's hate or sympathy toward DPRK's fierce sovereignty.

They started in 2006, continued in 2009, 2013 and finally a streak of developments in 2016.

The key for DPRK is to have the capacity to be able to have nuclear strike delivery capability to the US mainland. They will not stop until they have it.

Why try to stop the unstoppable? US can place lots of THAADs on its East Coast liberally without anybody's objections.

**

China is principally against nuclear proliferation.

Yet we cannot turn blind eye to the root cause, which is the endless US-led provocations.

If one is to be held accountable for this unhealthy situation, it is the US and its regional allies.

If the US thinks it can mobilize UN to indiscriminately punish DPRK people, then can start eating up their dreams because neither China nor Russia will let that happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> And hence why nobody expects the Chinese or the Russians to move a finger if Mr. Kim gets himself into a quagmire he can't handle.



(1) The Americans leave SK
(2) N and S sign a peace treaty
(3) the two are allowed to choose their own path of development with NO interference by any third country

Simple really.

But the Americans, out of its own evil interests, won't let the above happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## unbiasedopinion

More nuclear weapons more we are inching towards nuclear war. There will always be a d*ckhead with high ego to launch a nuclear warhead for tiniest of incident, then it will start......


----------



## 艹艹艹

cirr said:


> (1) The Americans leave SK
> (2) N and S sign a peace treaty
> (3) the two are allowed to choose their own path of development with NO interference by any third country
> 
> Simple really.
> 
> But the Americans, out of its own evil interests, won't let the above happen.


*You are right*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

terranMarine said:


> Have you forgotten about what happened to Iraq? Syria? Libya? Hey i'm just saying they didn't do anything yet the US went on rampage



That wasn't my point. The assumption that the geopolitical fate of NK lies with either recklessly testing nuclear armaments or a US-led invasion, with no room for middle ground, is unreasonable and a rash oversimplification of US foreign policy.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I think in general South and North Korea have tried to iron out the relations many times , it is up to them to see how they can work with each other they don't need a third party

South Koreans belong that region
North Korean belong that region
Japan is happy in their world

Some body should not be there I wonder who that is ? a Third party playing both sides who could it be ?

It is certainly not China and Russia they are in their own countries minding their own business

Some third party that likes to just build bases , cause disruption , setup missiles in middle of no where

Who can that be , I am just trying really hard , to visualize that country but my mind is slipping away due to old age

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

SinoSoldier said:


> The assumption that the geopolitical fate of NK lies with either recklessly testing nuclear armaments or a US-led invasion, with no room for middle ground, is unreasonable and a rash oversimplification of US foreign policy.



In fact it is so simple. Check out their history of invading other countries, without looking for the famous grey areas, on phony grounds.

You are apparently over-emphasizing their strategic capacity.

If there were no China or Russia, the DPRK was up in smokes already.

What the US is concerned about is not the health of Koreans on either side. It is their very physical existence in the Asia-Pacific or, in an extreme situation, in their own mainland.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> (1) The Americans leave SK
> (2) N and S sign a peace treaty
> (3) the two are allowed to choose their own path of development with NO interference by any third country
> 
> Simple really.
> 
> But the Americans, out of its own evil interests, won't let the above happen.



Whereas in reality:
1. The US presence in ROK is to deter DPRK. The status quo will be held until DPRK is sufficiently sensible as to eliminate any US rationale for staying there.
2. A ROK-DPRK treaty in the short run is out of the question.
3. The Chinese will very much wish to interfere with whatever government is situated south of their border.


----------



## terranMarine

SinoSoldier said:


> That wasn't my point. The assumption that the geopolitical fate of NK lies with either recklessly testing nuclear armaments or a US-led invasion, with no room for middle ground, is unreasonable and a rash oversimplification of US foreign policy.



And why was there no middle ground for Iraq, Libya ? Testing nukes is serious topic, we are talking about WMD isn't that the reason why US accused Iraq and Syria for possessing or developing them in the first place so that they can justify military actions? I think everybody can tell why the US isn't taking military actions against KIM because of the obvious reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

TaiShang said:


> In fact it is so simple. Check out their history of invading other countries, without looking for the famous grey areas, on phony grounds.



The US has a history of overseas military interventions? So does China. And Persia. And Spain. And the Netherlands. Get my point?



TaiShang said:


> You are apparently over-emphasizing their strategic capacity.
> 
> If there were no China or Russia, the DPRK was up in smokes already.



If there were no DPRK, the US would have had no rationale, at least superficially, to station 60% of their fleet in the Pacific. But, as usual, we have strayed from the main trajectory of our discussion.


----------



## TaiShang

SinoSoldier said:


> The US has a history of overseas military interventions? So does China. And Persia. And Spain. And the Netherlands. Get my point?



What is your point? That the US has been seeking a "grey area" just because they simply do not want to get into war (or one-sided bombing campaign) in the DPRK?



SinoSoldier said:


> If there were no DPRK, the US would have had no rationale, at least superficially, to station 60% of their fleet in the Pacific. But, as usual, we have strayed from the main trajectory of our discussion.



If there were no US in the Korean Peninsula, there would be no rationale for proliferation in the North.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Whereas in reality:
> 1. The US presence in ROK is to deter DPRK. The status quo will be held until DPRK is sufficiently sensible as to eliminate any US rationale for staying there.
> 2. A ROK-DPRK treaty in the short run is out of the question.
> 3. The Chinese will very much wish to interfere with whatever government is situated south of their border.



Deter DPRK?

Are you naive or stupid?

SK is strong enough to fend for itself.

The American presence serves only one purpose and that's to deter China and Russia.

NK will carry on doing what it has been doing for years and there is nothing the Americans can do about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Akasa

terranMarine said:


> And why was there no middle ground for Iraq, Libya ? Testing nukes is serious topic, we are talking about WMD isn't that the reason why US accused Iraq and Syria for possessing or developing them in the first place so that they can justify military actions? I think everybody can tell why the US isn't taking military actions against KIM because of the obvious reason.



There was plenty of middle ground in Libya, in which Colonel Qaddafi was given one too many chances to single-handedly halt the systematic killings of his own population. Iraq's conflict was not centered around a tangible WMD threat as media outlets assume it to be.

The lack of a US armed response to North Korea precipitates out of numerous variables and circumstances, which may not necessarily be tied to wariness of the DPRK's military. If a cost-benefit analysis deemed that the DPRK nuclear threat imparts more harm and risk to US & her allies than a military intervention, the latter would almost be guaranteed to occur.


----------



## TaiShang

The DPRK is one step closer to assured sovereignty.

Now there is little rationale for the US regime to station troops in the South.

Why not leave Northeast Asia now that you are rendered almost obsolete?

US should leave NEA.

Or, prepare to keep its military stored in well-ventilated deep bunkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

cirr said:


> Deter DPRK?
> 
> Are you naive or stupid?
> 
> SK is strong enough to fend for itself.
> 
> The American presence serves only one purpose and that's to deter China and Russia.
> 
> NK will carry on doing what it has been doing for years and there is nothing the Americans can do about it.



Exactly, hence the 6 party talks, talk this talk that it always ends up as talking or no talking  
DPRK keeps testing and testing and testing .....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

SinoSoldier said:


> There was plenty of middle ground in Libya, in which Colonel Qaddafi was given one too many chances to single-handedly halt the systematic killings of his own population. Iraq's conflict was not centered around a tangible WMD threat as media outlets assume it to be.



No, he was on the run when he was hunted down by the NATO jets. The systematic killing also was part of the Arab Spring narrative. Clinton and some European capitals were already eager to eliminate him.

If the US were concerned about civilians being killed, they would stop providing assistance to the Saudi regime.



SinoSoldier said:


> The lack of a US armed response to North Korea precipitates out of numerous variables and circumstances, which may not necessarily be tied to wariness of the DPRK's military. If a cost-benefit analysis deemed that the DPRK nuclear threat imparts more harm and risk to US & her allies than a military intervention, the latter would almost be guaranteed to occur.



The lack of response is because of the presence of China, which won't allow a US military action near its borders. 

Otherwise, US regime would at least carry out precision strikes without a full-fledged invasion.



terranMarine said:


> Exactly, hence the 6 party talks, talk this talk that it always ends up as talking or no talking
> DPRK keeps testing and testing and testing .....



DPRK is doing the only thing that the US has left to it. No other practical options given that US is actively seeking a regime change in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Deter DPRK?
> 
> Are you naive or stupid?
> 
> SK is strong enough to fend for itself.
> 
> The American presence serves only one purpose and that's to deter China and Russia.
> 
> NK will carry on doing what it has been doing for years and there is nothing the Americans can do about it.



 Ah, I was wondering when the _ad hominems_ would begin rolling in.

It's simple: without a nuclear DPRK, the US would be robbed of an acceptable rationale to remain in ROK. Granted, the ulterior motive might very well be the containment of Russia/China, but without an exterior "enemy" to warrant an US presence, American taxpayers would find any other reason fairly tough to digest. Hence, public support would wane and Congress funding would take the same path. In other words, DPRK's nuclear weapons are an enabler for continued American presence in the Pacific.


----------



## terranMarine

US doesn't have to send troops to attack DPRK, it can launch cruise missiles and destroy DPRK nuclear plants. So why didn't Americans do it? Yeah because that is a declaration of war and when shit hits the fan, trust me China will get involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

SinoSoldier said:


> It's simple: without a nuclear DPRK, the US would be robbed of an acceptable rationale to remain in ROK.



But, as it seems, the alleged strategic patience is now putting the very presence of the US in the Korean Peninsula in danger. If this is/was the rationale for inaction (outside being stopped by China and Russia at the UNSC), that was an extremely short-sighted one.

Again, does not fit well with your high opinion of US strategic mind of recent decades.



SinoSoldier said:


> Granted, the ulterior motive might very well be the containment of Russia/China, but without an exterior "enemy" to warrant an US presence, American taxpayers would find any other reason fairly tough to digest.



US taxpayers can be motivated through many ways. You do not need a Korea on the brink of nuclear strike capability to convince them.

US convinced the public about the invasion of Iraq because some 19 terrorists (16 of them from Saudi Arabia, the rest from Afghanistan) attacked Twin Towers.

Again, a high opinion of US public's rationality.



SinoSoldier said:


> In other words, DPRK's nuclear weapons are an enabler for continued American presence in the Pacific.



It is just the vice versa; in fact, US military presence in the Asia Pacific well predates DPRK's nuclear weapons program, which started in 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## terranMarine

yeah and it goes back all the way to the 50s. So claiming a nuclear DPRK as excuse for US presence in ROK is nothing but full of crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

TaiShang said:


> No, he was on the run when he was hunted down by the NATO jets.



Which occurred after he began firing on his own populace from the ground and from the air. Even his own pilots defected after given orders to carry out such atrocities.



TaiShang said:


> The lack of response is because of the presence of China, which won't allow a US military action near its borders.



And yet the US military trains, stays, and replenishes itself, a mere 1000 km away from the Chinese border. So much for China's all-mighty presence, eh?

The question should be: if the United States deemed it necessary to use its military in the peninsula, would the Chinese be sufficiently daft to intervene on North Korea's part? I don't think we need a comprehensive comparison of the US/PRC militaries to answer that question.



TaiShang said:


> DPRK is doing the only thing that the US has left to it. No other practical options given that US is actively seeking a regime change in the country.



Of course North Korea is out of options. The United States has time on its side.


----------



## TaiShang

SinoSoldier said:


> Which occurred after he began firing on his own populace from the ground and from the air. Even his own pilots defected after given orders to carry out such atrocities.



No, there was limited insurgency in Sirte, and it was about to be subdued. The rest of the country was practically contained.

However, his assassination led to the opening up of the country as a safe haven of AQ in North Africa, from which the Al Shabab and Bako Haram sprang stronger.



SinoSoldier said:


> And yet the US military trains, stays, and replenishes itself, a mere 1000 km away from the Chinese border. So much for China's all-mighty presence, eh?



Yes. As long as Koreans and Japanese are fine with that, China can do little about that.

If the DPRK allowed a US military base, China would have little say on this, as well.

What is your point?



SinoSoldier said:


> The question should be: if the United States deemed it necessary to use its military in the peninsula, would the Chinese be sufficiently daft to intervene on North Korea's part?



China would intervene in a certain way and make sure that Korea is not united under the US leadership and presence.

That was what kept the US at bay. Otherwise, they had a good ten-year long window of opportunity to strategically strike and take out the DPRK's nuclear capabilities.

This would not take away the rationale to stay in Asia because the US would still make a monster from the North.



SinoSoldier said:


> Of course North Korea is out of options. The United States has time on its side.



China has time. The DPRK has strategic advantage now that they have achieved significant progress in the past ten years.

The US has time on its side to move afar or deeper underground. The DPRK will not stop until they have absolute nuclear capability. And the US is toothless other than convening petty UNSC meetings in which it cannot dominate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarkusS

terranMarine said:


> Let me guess, another sanction from the US. The reaction from US is getting so dull and predictable they ain't gonna launch an invasion against a 1 mln army attached to the Dragon
> Placing THAAD at the doorstep won't change a thing, DPRK will keep on testing nukes while China and Russia cooperate closely on how to deal with the situation. You can bet China ain't gonna sanction our ally.



Having an abomination like North Korea as Ally says more about China than about North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

MarkusS said:


> Having an abomination like North Korea as Ally says more about China than about North Korea.



Having an abomination like the US as Ally says more about Italy than about the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terranMarine

MarkusS said:


> Having an abomination like North Korea as Ally says more about China than about North Korea.



Oh it's superboy  , how's the commercial going? Shouldn't you be rescuing your Italian citizens right now instead of trolling in FE section?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarkusS

TaiShang said:


> Having an abomination like the US as Ally says more about Italy than about the US.




USA dont put 1/3 of their people into concentration camps. Americans arent eating grass and starve.

North Korea is the eternal darkness







You may nortice that China in the north and South Korea are brightly shining...while North Korea is sunken in darkness.

I have a question for you. Would you want chinese people to live under north korean conditions?

Since its obvious that North Korea starts to desintegrate since more and more top level officials run away and hide in the west i wonder whats your stance in the moment the regime falls?

I would advice you the documentation "Kimjongilia".

Its realy good. We saw it at school. It gives the people from North Korea a face.






We hear all those bizarre things from there. People laugh but this is real people suffering. A faceless mass of human beings.

I hope you are prepared well. Because this regime is highly instable and gets more and more erratic.

Kim also threatened China with nuclear strike. The moment Kim falls chaos will break out since people will flood at the borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

MarkusS said:


> USA dont put 1/3 of their people into concentration camps. Americans arent eating grass and starve.
> 
> North Korea is the eternal darkness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may nortice that China in the north and South Korea are brightly shining...while North Korea is sunken in darkness.
> 
> I have a question for you. Would you want chinese people to live under north korean conditions?
> 
> Since its obvious that North Korea starts to desintegrate since more and more top level officials run away and hide in the west i wonder whats your stance in the moment the regime falls?
> 
> I would advice you the documentation "Kimjongilia".
> 
> Its realy good. We saw it at school. It gives the people from North Korea a face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hear all those bizarre things from there. People laugh but this is real people suffering. A faceless mass of human beings.
> 
> I hope you are prepared well. Because this regime is highly instable and gets more and more erratic.
> 
> Kim also threatened China with nuclear strike. The moment Kim falls chaos will break out since people will flood at the borders.



"Abomination" is relative then. You should not make moral inferences.

It is geopolitics. Not moralism.

So, you can cut short on the enlightening post on the horrible conditions in the DPRK.

As if you would really care.

You should know better than others, given your lecturing on how to treat Syrian refugees in Italy to scare them off.

Same goes here.

Wasn't Machiavelli an Italian?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarkusS

TaiShang said:


> Abomination is relative then. You should not make moral inferences.
> 
> It is geopolitics. Not moralism.
> 
> So, you can cut short on the enlightening post on the horrible conditions in the DPRK.
> 
> As if you would really care.
> 
> You should know better than others, given your lecturing on how to treat Syrian refugees in Italy to scare them off.
> 
> Same goes here.
> 
> Wasn't Machiavelli an Italian?




You are right. Its double standards by me. But the situation is different. I want my nation safe and i belieev supporting Kim will bring china in danger. He is crazy. The chinese government knows this. Supporting this crazy psycho is dangerous. 

Does china have any plans what to do when this thing collapses? I guess millions will try to cross into china then?


----------



## TaiShang

MarkusS said:


> You are right. Its double standards by me. But the situation is different. I want my nation safe and i belieev supporting Kim will bring china in danger. He is crazy. The chinese government knows this. Supporting this crazy psycho is dangerous



I think China views the situation differently. From a broader geopolitical vantage point.

A volatile situation can be managed to one's advantage.

He is crazy by whose standards? In my opinion, Obama's extrajudicial drone assassinations in Pakistan, Yemen Somalia etc. renders him a crazier person than Kim.

At least, DPRK has yet to invade a country in its entire history.

What is crazy? Again, it is all relative, not moral.



MarkusS said:


> Does china have any plans what to do when this thing collapses? I guess millions will try to cross into china then?



I am not sure what China plans to do. I can only speculate as a researcher. _In my opinion, the "on-the-brink-of-nuclear-capability" is less preferable and less stable than "has achieved nuclear capability" situation._

At least, now, we can rule out certain factors such as a US led strike, because then, DPRK would simply retaliate against all US interests it has in its reach.

Just as Japan, perhaps involuntarily, helped drive off colonialism in East Asia when it was engaged in its own colonization, maybe, DPRK's engagement with the US will have a similar positive externality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Economic superpower

Well done to North Korea.

They are being threatened by the empire of chaos and they should be fully arming themselves.

Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> They are working on a better background music
> 
> Since this flick was made in 1970 you can imagine what advance stuff they must be doing now in 2016
> 
> By the way out of curiosity , since North Korea is a sovereign state , why should anyone care about their own defensive weapons
> 
> I thought Obama had a deal with North Korea did Obama back out of that deal as well ?


These guys are very tough, both mentally and physically, but mostly ideologically.. some of their best martial artists masters have died in special operations inside SKR, these guys fight to the death literally,, they do not surrender..
you'll be very surprised of the strength of NKR armed forces, they are the most dugged-in army with underground bases and tunnels crisscrossing the whole country and very well armed..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

terranMarine said:


> I'd say your Vietnam makes a better candidate


i like Vietnam and NK to be part of China. We can all prosper together. Win-win-win for all of Asia!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fenku

Thanks to Pakistan for making it possible that poor nation can also build nuclear bomb


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SinoSoldier said:


> Whereas in reality:
> 1. The US presence in ROK is to deter DPRK. The status quo will be held until DPRK is sufficiently sensible as to eliminate any US rationale for staying there.
> 2. A ROK-DPRK treaty in the short run is out of the question.
> 3. The Chinese will very much wish to interfere with whatever government is situated south of their border.



Are you a secondary account of Gambit?

I despise the Fat Kims, however even at their worst they never used nuclear weapons on anyone, and they haven't been invading countries left and right like your beloved USA.

Just comparing the two, is in fact an insult to the Fat Kims, as bad as they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RepublicOk

Gosh another n-test by NK. 
Fatty Kim the Third is even more fanatical than his dad and grandpa. He is showing the middle finger to all world powers. Sanctions seem to have no effect on his regime. 
He is just 32. The world will have to bear his rhetoric for decades to come.


----------



## ahojunk

*China firmly opposes DPRK nuclear test*
2016-09-09 13:27 | Xinhua | _Editor: Xu Shanshan_

China's foreign ministry issued a statement on Friday, expressing firm opposition to the nuclear test by the Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK).

"Today the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, regardless of universal opposition from the international community, conducted another nuclear test, to which the Chinese government is firmly opposed," said the statement.

The DPRK state-run television reported earlier Friday that the country has conducted a nuclear warhead explosion test. It is Pyongyang's fifth nuclear test, and comes eight months after the last one.

"We strongly urge the DPRK side to honor the commitment to denuclearization, abide by the relevant UN security council resolutions and halt any moves that could aggravate the situations," according to the statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## simple Brain

*North Korea hails 'successful' nuclear test*


*Pyongyang says it carried out "nuclear warhead explosion", in latest test roundly condemned by its opponents.*


The USGS said the explosion was detected at 9:30am local time at the surface. Its epicentre was 18km northeast of Sungjibaegam, the USGS said.

Tariq Rauf, head of the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute's disarmament programme, told Al Jazeera: "North Korea is the only country carrying out nuclear tests in the 21st century. That in and of itself is a problem issue.

"On the other hand, there are also provocations from North Korea's point of view. US and South Korean military exercises are becoming larger and more aggressive."

*'Fanatic recklessness'*
South Korean President Park Geun-hye called the test an act of "fanatic recklessness" in clear violation of UN Security Council resolutions.

US President Barack Obama and Park spoke by telephone about the event, South Korea's presidential office said. The 15-minute conversation took place as the US leader was on Air Force One returning to the US from a regional summit in Laos, according to the South Korean presidential office.

Obama said any provocative actions by North Korea would have "serious consequences", reiterating a US commitment to the security of its allies in Asia and around the world.

Japan's chief government spokesman said that Tokyo would consider further unilateral sanctions against North Korea.

READ MORE: North Korea says US sanctions are 'an act of war'

"North Korea's nuclear development is a grave threat to Japan's safety," Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga told a news conference.

China "firmly opposes" the test, the foreign ministry of Pyongyang's main diplomatic ally said.

"Today, the DPRK again conducted a nuclear test despite widespread international opposition - the Chinese government firmly opposes this," the ministry in Beijing said in a statement on its website, using the North's official name.

Al Jazeera's Adrian Brown, reporting from Beijing, said: "[The test is] a reminder of Beijing's impotence to try and bring North Korea to heel. Nothing China has so far said has had any effect on the North."

There was no indication that North Korea's nuclear test resulted in higher radiation levels in Russia's Far East, Russian news agencies cited Anna Popova, the head of Russia's consumer safety watchdog Rospotrebnadzor, as saying on Friday.

Russia's foreign ministry warned all sides against any escalation. Germany said it would likely summon the North Korean ambassador to Berlin. 

_*Analysis from Al Jazeera's Harry Fawcett, reporting from Seoul.*_

"In the wake of this test, there have been very strong words from South Korea but those kinds of strong words from the South or the UN Security Council or anyone else have so far done nothing to slow down what has been going on under the leadership of Kim Jong-un.

Here in Seoul, we've heard from defence sources who say this was likely to have been a 10 kiloton-test.

But two tests in the same year tells us this is an accelerated programme under the leadership of Kim Jong-un. He has written into the constitution of the country this dual-pronged economic development and the pursuit of a viable nuclear deterrent - that is clearly what he wants to do.

There has been a great deal of long-range rocket and missile testing - just this year we have seen the Musudan missile tested for the first time. At the end of August, we saw a submarine-launched ballistic missile.

Kim is getting to the point where he has what he wants, which is a diversified means of carrying a nuclear warhead.

That would be a major deterrent, in the North Korean leadership's view, of any kind of forced regime change upon them. Obviously, the North Koreans think this is critical to the survival of the regime, and they have upped the stakes and increased the pace of their nuclear development."
*http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/09/north-korea-earthquake-nuclear-test-160909031720481.html*


----------



## war&peace

It is funny how much less attention North Korean nuke tests get...
Any idea about the yield?


----------



## Jlaw

war&peace said:


> It is funny how much less attention North Korean nuke tests get...
> Any idea about the yield?


what is the yield if seismic activiy is 5.3 magnitude?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oprih

I'm impressed by the fact that america is so afraid of North Korea. Anyway it's amazing to see that North Korea remains defiant even with the amount of sanctions designed to hinder it's growth, congratulations to my North Korean brothers for their successfull nuclear test!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Are you a secondary account of Gambit?
> 
> I despise the Fat Kims, however even at their worst they never used nuclear weapons on anyone, and they haven't been invading countries left and right like your beloved USA.
> 
> Just comparing the two, is in fact an insult to the Fat Kims, as bad as they are.



Trump himself (the likely president of the US) said that Obama and Hillary founded the abomination called the ISIS.

I do not think the DPRK can do as much disservice to the world as the US government has done over the past five years -- post-Arab Spring (If we disregard the near past prior to 2011).

Also, like you say, the US used two atomic bombs on a country on the brink of surrender just because they attacked and killed some soldiers on the US island of Hawaii.

The DPRK did not show any abject belligerence against anybody while facing the worst possible threats and pressures.

That tells a lot about the nature of the two countries.

Just because one side has a sophisticated media arm of the regime to propagate and shape opinions does not make them any more righteous or ethical when it is subject to historical scrutiny.

DPRK government might be (and is) a totalitarian system, but, nonetheless, it is not an aggressive one. Building weapons for defense is no belligerance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

Time for THAAD in SK


----------



## TaiShang

AugenBlick said:


> Time for THAAD in SK



Which will make SK a more legitimate target for China or Russia in an unlikely case of a major crisis with the US.

Actually, the development will make SK to think twice because no defence can assure 100% protection. Besides, the purported location of the THAAD does not even provide coverage for Seoul.

The SK government can now pack up and move to the US East Coast, which is safer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*North Korea nuclear: State claims first hydrogen bomb test*

North Korea says it has successfully carried out its first underground test of a hydrogen bomb - a more powerful weapon than an atomic bomb.

If true it would be its fourth nuclear test since 2006 and mark a huge advance in its nuclear capabilities.

The announcement was swiftly criticised by world leaders with South Korea calling it "a grave provocation to our national security".

But there has been no independent confirmation of the North's claim yet.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-35240012

Now this is the fifth !!!!?

==============================================================
*North Korea wants everyone to know that it has a miniaturized nuclear warhead and this is what it apparently looks like*:


----------



## TaiShang

The SC said:


> *North Korea wants everyone to know that it has a miniaturized nuclear warhead and this is what it apparently looks like*:



2006, 2009, 2013.

But 2016 seems to be a pivotal one.

Interesting that this comes against the backdrop of US' THAAD move to challenge and threaten China and Russia.

The world is definitely not what we are used to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

terranMarine said:


> I'd say your Vietnam makes a better candidate


Mmmm...Not likely.

The key to economic prosperity is peace. Not war. Take a look at WW II US, for example.

During that time, practically everything was rationed. Any scientific discovery and/or invention was immediately examined to see if there can be any military application. The entire economy was redirected towards the war effort. The reality is that in the long run it is much cheaper to have a strong deterrence to war than to actually engage in war. Between the extreme of WW II and the extreme of complete worldwide peace are military adventures like Desert Storm or annexing the Crimea. While both were financially expensive, neither war were waged from the fear of losing one's country.

A major contributor to China's current economic rise is because of the stability of the Korean peninsula. Before Young Fat Kim (YFK), China and NKR had personal relationships with each other, as in the leaders of both countries actually saw each other on a regular basis. Think Raygun and Gorby in Reykjavik, or Nixon and Mao, or Saladin and Richard the Lionheart where upon learning Richard was ill Saladin ordered snow sent to Richard as a treat. World history is filled with leaders from opposite sides who were friends to each other.

Is that happening between the leaders of China and North Korea ? 没有 and 아니

An unstable Korean peninsula would do grievous harm to China's economy. What would happen if SKR and JPN withdraw from China ? No, China would not collapse. But a war between the two Koreas when the perpetrator is North Korea who is China's nominal ally would pit many against China. You PDF Chinese would cheer and dance at the prospect of a nuclear radiated Seoul, I have no doubt about that. Not because the South Koreans have done any real harm to China, but only because South Korea is a close US ally.

In response to NKR's aggression, the US military would decimate the NKRean military. *YOU* should have no doubt about that. The result would be a humanitarian disaster and economic strain for China. The SKReans and the JPNese can wash their hands off China. Whatever they built on China, China can have. They would pull their people and money out. Owning the South China Sea ? China can kiss it 再见 . The other Asian countries would see what happened to the South Koreans and see the hectic Chinese trying to contain the war, they will take the SCS away from China, probably, not possibly -- *PERMANENTLY*. China will have no choice but to dig in. The US maybe fighting again in the Korean peninsula, but the US mainland is not under threat like China's. The world's news organizations will be broadcasting the PLA gunning down North Koreans at the Chinese borders.

China's economic run ? Knocked to the side of the road by YFK.


----------



## TaiShang

The same day Russia pulled the US into negotiation table and forced an agreement (which involves identifying US-supported al-Nusra terrorists as terrorists), DPRK does this test, second one this year.

US is better stop naming red lines.

Or it should choose a different color.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

terranMarine said:


> @gambit
> War are fought with guns and rifles not with fists, your trolling has failed by putting a short NK soldier between two taller enemies. When will you ever grow up old man?


Guns and ammo have weight. Like it or not, the infantry and the marines are best served by muscular men. But since you have never served, you would not understand.

http://www.cnet.com/news/north-korea-nuclear-test-triggers-earthquake-felt-in-china/


> North Korea claims to have detonated a nuclear warhead in defiance of international sanctions, apparently causing an earthquake that was felt in China.


Is it true that the Chinese nearby was so terrified of earthquake that they evacuated their homes, schools, and everything else ? All because of NKR's nuclear weapons test.

So who is the real danger to China here ?


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> Guns and ammo have weight. Like it or not, the infantry and the marines are best served by muscular men. But since you have never served, you would not understand.



On the contrary, during the Korean War the Chinese army were not as mascular like that yet Americans and the rest of the allies fled all the way back to South Korea. Lets not forget how your people engaged your new papa and fought a bloody long war while they were starving. So i wouldn't be so hasty to judge the situation based on the perception of having bigger biceps automatically means victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

terranMarine said:


> On the contrary, during the Korean War the Chinese army were not as mascular like that yet Americans and the rest of the allies fled all the way back to South Korea. Lets not forget how your people engaged your new papa and fought a bloody long war while they were starving. So i wouldn't be so hasty to judge the situation based on the perception of having bigger biceps automatically means victory.


This is not the Korean War.

Today, it is both strong soldiers and technology, both of which China is not comparable to the US. Plus, you assume that China will fight for NKR. That assumption is much weaker than the assumption that we will fight for SKR.

In the end, it will be China and US against NKR. What an irony...


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> This is not the Korean War.
> 
> Today, it is both strong soldiers and technology, both of which China is not comparable to the US. Plus, you assume that China will fight for NKR. That assumption is much weaker than the assumption that we will fight for SKR.
> 
> In the end, it will be China and US against NKR. What an irony...



Is it that late already at your place? No wonder you are having creative dreams right now  
If China would be in danger of losing everything due to the "instability" of Kim's behavior i guess there's nothing to worry about from the US side. It shall remain the global super power for a long long time to come. The irony of China joining hands with US couldn't be more far fetched really , i'll be waiting for it when that day really comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

China's trade relation with NKR declined...

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-N...h-North-Korea-falls-13-percent/4421466613432/

This is on top of millions of people barely living above the bare minimum to survive. This is what China will be facing.



terranMarine said:


> Is it that late already at your place? No wonder you are having creative dreams right now
> If China would be in danger of losing everything due to the "instability" of Kim's behavior *i guess there's nothing to worry about from the US side.* It shall remain the global super power for a long long time to come. The irony of China joining hands with US couldn't be more far fetched really , i'll be waiting for it when that day really comes.


You are correct.

Ultimately, it will be China and NKR who will lose the most. If we worry at all, it will be for our friends the SKReans.


----------



## TaiShang

terranMarine said:


> Is it that late already at your place? No wonder you are having creative dreams right now
> 
> If China would be in danger of losing everything due to the "instability" of Kim's behavior i guess there's nothing to worry about from the US side. It shall remain the global super power for a long long time to come. The irony of China joining hands with US couldn't be more far fetched really , i'll be waiting for it when that day really comes.



Must be very very late over there.

If the DPRK were the threat to China as argued, the US would not only stay silent on DPRK's proliferation, but also encourage it.

We know how Clinton and Obama founded and facilitated ISIS.

There is no limit in the US government's playbook for regime interest.

US has been fuming because the developments are first and foremost a threat to long-running US hegemony.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

TaiShang said:


> If the DPRK were the threat to China as argued, the US would not only stay silent on DPRK's proliferation, but also encourage it.


The threat to China is indirect, as in secondary effects. Not that NKR will somehow turn against China. If we are concerned, it is for SKR.


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> China's trade relation with NKR declined...
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-N...h-North-Korea-falls-13-percent/4421466613432/
> 
> This is on top of millions of people barely living above the bare minimum to survive. This is what China will be facing.
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> Ultimately, it will be China and NKR who will lose the most. If we worry at all, it will be for our friends the SKReans.



Then what's taking US so long to send those cruise missiles? You guys gonna wait till Kim has the capability to strike US Mainland and make the first wrong move? DPRK is not gonna collapse, same goes for Cuba. We'll just have to wait and see what China's reaction will be if Kim decides to restart the war, but my instinct tells me he is not that eager for suicide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

terranMarine said:


> Then what's taking US so long to send those cruise missiles? You guys gonna wait till Kim has the capability to strike US Mainland and make the first wrong move? *DPRK is not gonna collapse*, same goes for Cuba. We'll just have to wait and see what China's reaction will be if Kim decides to restart the war, but my instinct tells me he is not that eager for suicide.


North Korea *WILL* collapse.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...wing-new-images-taken-inside-rogue-state.html

As for Cuba, it already collapsed -- the soft kind. And we provided the mattress.

Recently, the US had its first airline flight to Cuba. That mean the progress towards making Cuba a US virtual colony officially began. The Castros are now irrelevant. We would much rather defeat our enemies with soft weapons than hard. Like I said before, we are the better student of Sun Tzu than you are.


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> North Korea *WILL* collapse.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...wing-new-images-taken-inside-rogue-state.html
> 
> As for Cuba, it already collapsed -- the soft kind. And we provided the mattress.
> 
> Recently, the US had its first airline flight to Cuba. That mean the progress towards making Cuba a US virtual colony officially began. The Castros are now irrelevant. We would much rather defeat our enemies with soft weapons than hard. Like I said before, we are the better student of Sun Tzu than you are.



 always the same crap US the better student of Sun Tzu, old man you need to understand that the essence behind Sun Tzu can only be mastered by China. And no, US does not prefer to use soft power to subdue a country otherwise it would not have turned the ME region upside down. Everybody is talking about the declining clout of the US presence in SEA you just haven't realized it yet in your subconscious mind. Perhaps one day you shall awake from your coma state and come to the conclusion how wrong you were

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

terranMarine said:


> ...the essence behind Sun Tzu can only be mastered by China.


Yeah...The past couple hundred yrs were truly testament to that...


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> Yeah...The past couple hundred yrs were truly testament to that...


  the essence is working

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

gambit said:


> North Korea *WILL* collapse.



When? 



terranMarine said:


> On the contrary, during the Korean War the Chinese army were not as mascular like that yet Americans and the rest of the allies fled all the way back to South Korea. Lets not forget how your people engaged your new papa and fought a bloody long war while they were starving. So i wouldn't be so hasty to judge the situation based on the perception of having bigger biceps automatically means victory.



Yankees can't even stop China militarising the SCS islands, Russia taking back Crimea, North Korea testing nukes.

Nobody gives a crap about the Yankees now, that's why they can't do a damn thing to stop any of these 'red lines'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

Good job NK! After all provocation and bullies you got!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Economic superpower said:


> When?


Did you know when the Soviet Union would fall apart ? Did you know when your China abandoned communism ? Buddy, you were probably not even a gleam of lust in your father's eye.


----------



## gambit

terranMarine said:


> the essence is working


More like a hamster running in its wheel.

There is a joke in the US Army: The value of a presentation is inversely proportional to how many times Sun Tzu is quoted.

It is not that the US military places no value on Sun Tzu but that we know where Sun Tzu really belongs: the philosophical/political realm.

In science, mathematicians are often called the 'technicians' of physics. The word 'technician' here is meant to be philosophical, not actual working job title. The physicist come up with a guess and the mathematician tries to support that guess, or not. In another perspective, the mathematician can also be called the engineer of physics.

Where Sun Tzu is the philosopher and political strategist for war, Carl von Clausewitz is the engineer/technician for war. Generally speaking, Sun Tzu analyzes and advises for the causes and motivations for war while von Clausewitz analyzes the environment and tactics *IN* a war. There is a great difference between 'for' and 'in a'. Sun Tzu asks why, von Clausewitz says how. Inevitably, because politics and war are intricately tied to each other, both men have overlapping commentaries in both areas, but in close study, they are distinct in their works.

When there is a discrepancy in value in the philosophical and political aspects and the technical proficiency of warfare, one is bound to lose that war. Look at the Vietnam War for an excellent example. The US lacked the solid philosophical/political foundation on why it should be in that war despite possessing great tools and sound tactics to conduct war. Now look at WW II, specifically the war between the US and Imperial Japan. Both countries were strong in their philosophical/political convictions on why they should go to war, but the US had far superior national resources to create instruments of war and how to exploit those instruments to their fullest.

Right now, there is no greater engineer/technician on warfare than US. And judging on how the US used our soft power, even though not always perfectly, we are quite in-depth on the philosophy and politics of inter-state relations prior to any war as well.

So for your China, no, the essence of Sun Tzu have not been working for the past couple hundred yrs, and Mao with his Cultural Revolution have not helped China in understanding her past. You think that just because we are hesitant with actions regarding China's bullying in Asia, we are weak in determination and spirit. You violated Sun Tzu's greatest commandment without realizing you did it.


----------



## terranMarine

What you fail to see is that the US has always created an environment for the justification of initiating wars even though many soldiers would be asking themselves the question "why am i here?" Your pal jhungary certainly did questioned himself when he was in Iraq. As for Vietnam it was a Cold War issue between the West and Communists, the US government didn't lack political agenda. US couldn't win the war because of the Chinese guerilla tactics the Vietcongs had adopted. Same applies to the Korean War, US failed to see China would enter the Korean War because Americans thought they were superior. Look at what happened to Georgia in 2008, when Russian troops entered where were the Americans? What happened to the defense treaty?

When Russian and Chinese direct interests are at stake both our countries do *NOT *hesitate to enter war mode. American policy makers and generals know this all too well. Therefor despite your claim of mastering political will and philosophy behind warfare by the US i disagree with this point of view. Iraq, Libya are not next to Russia or China therefor it can create chaos in the Middle East. As for Syria, the US failed to predict Russian involvement this time.

The past 200 hundred years were not deficiencies or shortages of Sun Tzu's philosophy but the failures from the Qing Dynasty rulers who were too arrogant. So despite of extensive knowledge in applying both different doctrines by the Americans, US knows when not to cross the red lines. All i can say is keep on watching how many tests DPRK are gonna carry out while all US can do is complain. Americans tend to look up as if their noses were bleeding when Russians or Chinese are directly involved in crisis within our borders.

@gambit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

_This is provocative, the author advocates that China annex North Korea.
China with its economic size and strength can easily absorb NK, whereby solving the problem. Kim Jong-un is getting more crazy each passing day.
China should also sign a peace treaty with JP and SK too, to prevent further proliferation of nuclear weapons._

--------
*Cutting the Gordian knot of North Korea’s nuclear adventurism*
09/11/2016 02:03 pm ET
Bruce Fein, Constitutional Lawyer and Author

The Constitution’s foreign policy of invincible self-defense (with no “indispensable nation” braggadocio) should inform our strategy to cut the Gordian knot to ending North Korea’s nuclear adventurism.

We should play the China card.

*China would agree to annex North Korea, remove Kim Jong-un from power, and to shutter its nuclear and missile programs*. In exchange, we would agree to cease our military opposition to China in the South China Sea and within its traditional spheres of influence. That would include terminating our defense treaties with South Korea, Japan, and the Philippines; and, returning the tens of thousands of American troops now stationed or training in these countries back to the United States with pay raises to protect our citizens from aggression. (In 1980, the United States terminated the 1955 Taiwan Defense Treaty. China has not attacked Taiwan in the ensuing 36 years despite its de facto independence).

The United States policy of invincible self-defense means no more courageous Captain Humayun Khans sent abroad to die for self-interested strangers without a crumb of allegiance to the United States. Our soldiers’ lives are too precious to risk crucifixion on a multi-trillion dollar military-industrial-counterterrorism complex craving the adolescent thrill of world domination.

At present, China props up North Korea despite its nuclear and missile programs because it deflects the United States military away from itself. China’s fears of United States aggression are not contrived. During the Korean War, we flirted with crossing the Yalu River and dropping nuclear bombs on the Chinese mainland. China dispatched three million military personnel to Korea in response. At present, we are challenging China in the air and on the sea over the Spratly and Paracel Islands. We are building an advanced THADD ballistic missile defense system in South Korea. Our Secretary of Defense, Ash Carter, has touted the Trans Pacific Partnership (TPP) as worth an aircraft carrier against China.

*China has no more inherent interest in North Korea’s possession of nuclear weapons than we have in a nuclear-armed Mexico or Canada*. But China needs security incentives to justify annexing North Korea to end its nuclear ambitions and threat to the United States. Those incentives include terminating our defense commitments to China’s neighbors and removing tens of thousands of American soldiers stationed there.

That would not be unreasonable. Contemplate how we would react if China negotiated a defense treaty with Mexico featuring 30,000 Chinese troops stationed near our border. When a similar alliance between German and Mexico was proposed in the famous “Zimmerman” telegram during World War I, we erupted in fury.

South Korea and Japan might withdraw from the Nuclear Nonproliferation Treaty (as North Korea did in 2003) and develop nuclear arsenals if we ended our defense commitments to them. The two nations might conclude that nuclear weapons would be necessary to deter Chinese aggression, and, in the case of South Korea, a second edition of Japan’s 1910-1945 colonization. 

Expanding the number of nuclear weapons states by adding Japan and South Korea but subtracting North Korea would be worrisome but justifiable. Nuclear weapons are inherently risky. But the status quo alternative would leave North Korea’s growing nuclear arsenal undemolished and undisturbed.

Our longstanding policy of escalating economic or diplomatic sanctions against North Korea for its nuclear recklessness has been an “incomplete success,” to borrow President Jimmy Carter’s euphemism for his failed rescue mission for American hostages in Iran. Last week, North Korea conducted its fifth and most powerful nuclear test—ending any doubt that it has mastered the fundamentals of detonating nuclear weapons. Military experts opine that by 2020, North Korea will probably have acquired the skills for a reliable intercontinental ballistic missile topped by a nuclear warhead; and, have accumulated enough nuclear material to build up to 100 warheads.

We would obviously be safer with nuclear weapons in the hands of friendly nations like South Korea or Japan as opposed to enemy nations like North Korea. Moreover, we have acquiesced in the nuclear weapons arsenals of Pakistan and India whose interests are more divergent from ours than are South Korea’s or Japan’s.

In sum, risking a nuclear-armed South Korea or Japan would be a small price to pay for playing the China card to end forever North Korea’s nuclear threat. Do not be dissuaded by the predictable barking of the military-industrial-counterterrorism complex which is leading us to war with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_It's common knowledge North Korea is heavily dependent on China for its survival._

--------
| Sat Sep 10, 2016 3:03pm IST
*Key China border city brushes off latest North Korea nuclear test*






By Sue-Lin Wong | DANDONG, CHINA

Tourists and the odd train made their way across China's main border point with North Korea on Saturday, with residents largely brushing off Pyongyang's fifth and largest nuclear test and little sign of stepped up security or scrutiny.

China, Pyongyang's main diplomatic ally, is key in any effort to rein in North Korea's nuclear programme. It has been infuriated by repeated nuclear and missile tests and has signed up to increasingly tough United Nations sanctions.

While China says it is fully committed to enforcing the sanctions, it has also made clear it does not think ordinary North Koreans should be made to suffer, and has long worried that totally cutting off Pyongyang would lead to the country's collapse, sending waves of refugees its way.

China's border city of Dandong, through which as much as 80 percent of the bilateral trade is conducted, would be the most obvious place for Beijing to make its displeasure with North Korea felt by slowing the flow of goods, even temporarily.

Residents said there had been no such reaction, even though the main bridge connecting the two sides had been closed on and off for repairs in the past few days, but not totally shut.

One Dandong businessman, who asked to be identified by his family name of Lu, said for him North Korea held no fascination - it was simply a place to trade with, though he did admit to being nervous about possible radiation.

"There's still huge demand for ordinary goods, like food and clothes," he said. "There was a train this morning, one yesterday, one the day before. Things haven't stopped."

At the main border post, trucks lined up to take goods into North Korea on Monday, the port not being opened for routine trade on weekends.

"It's business as usual, it's no different from any other day," said a 24-year-old woman who exports clothes to North Korea, declining to give her name.

Tourists had to walk across though, because of the repairs.

Shops around the border post and train station are packed with goods obviously aimed at the North Korean market like machinery, with Korean script featured prominently.

Some residents said they hadn't even heard of the latest test, which has not received top billing in Chinese state media.

"Trade has been increasing each year between North Korea and China. North Koreans rely on us for generators, natural resources, food, all sorts of things," said Lu Shilei, 34, who runs tours to North Korea.

"I don't think the sanctions have had a huge impact, they're only limited to a few products connected to the nuclear programme. There's still lots of trade either way for common goods that ordinary people use."

China's Foreign Ministry did not immediately respond to a request for comment on whether border checks had been stepped up.


*BRIGHT LIGHTS, NO LIGHTS*

At night, Dandong's bright lights stand in marked contrast to the darkness that looms from the North Korean side of the Yalu River which separates them, drawing a clear line between a booming China and impoverished North Korea.

Dandong has deep emotional ties to North Korea due to the 1950-53 Korean War, in which Mao Zedong's forces fought alongside North Korea against a U.S.-lead UN coalition.

The "Broken Bridge", bombed in half by U.S. aircraft in that war, is a major tourist draw, sitting in the centre of town next to the "Friendship Bridge" over which much of today's bilateral trade is conducted. There is also a large war museum.

Trade between Beijing and Pyongyang has always been opaque, with experts believing much of the trade and aid China sends North Korea is off books and so difficult to track, making a true assessment of commercial ties close to impossible.

Officially, bilateral trade in the first seven months of the year fell 5.6 percent year-on-year, with China's imports falling a larger 8.7 percent.

Business between the two is dwarfed by trade between China and capitalist South Korea, which was worth 908 billion yuan ($135.97 billion) in the January to July period, compared to just 17.7 billion yuan between China and North Korea.

Wang Quan, general manager of a trading firm that sells trucks, cars and buses to North Korea, said overall trade had suffered slightly because of sanctions, and also China's own slowing economy, but overall he saw no major impact.

"It's just business as usual each time North Korea conducts a nuclear test. Nothing really changes for a small business like ours."

On Friday, China's Foreign Ministry would not be drawn on whether China would support further sanctions, saying only that it has fulfilled previous U.N. resolutions and would continue to take a responsible and constructive attitude towards talks at the Security Council.

China is also angry at Washington and Seoul for a decision to place an advanced anti-missile system in South Korea, saying it threatens China's security and won't help bring North Korea back to the negotiating table.

Cai Jian, an expert on North Korea at Shanghai's Fudan University, said China had always been very careful in having targeted sanctions, aimed directly at the nuclear and missile programmes.

"We don't put sanctions on the ordinary people, as that would affect the stability of the whole country," Cai said. "I don't think there will be any extra measures."

($1 = 6.6778 Chinese yuan renminbi)

(Additional reporting by Joseph Campbell, and Beijing newsroom; Writing by Ben Blanchard; Editing by Mike Collett-White)


----------



## ahojunk

*From bricks to smuggled wigs: China's border trade with North Korea*
Mon Sep 12, 2016 6:38pm EDT





_Trucks are parked in the yard of the customs office in China's Dandong, Liaoning province, as their drivers wait to cross Friendship Bridge to North Korea's Sinuiju September 12, 2016. REUTERS._

By Sue-Lin Wong | DANDONG, CHINA

China's main border post with reclusive North Korea was packed with trucks carrying everything from bricks to exhaust pipes on Monday, as it re-opened for business for the first time since Pyongyang angered the world with its fifth nuclear test.

China, North Korea's most important diplomatic ally, condemned the test - the North's largest nuclear explosion to date - but has been ambivalent about whether it will support further sanctions against its impoverished neighbor.

In Dandong, though which about three-quarters of the country's trade with North Korea flows, some truck drivers said routine checks had been stepped up since Friday's test, although others said it was pretty much business as usual.

"I bring across all kinds of things, products for ordinary people," said a truck driver who gave his family name as Wang, hauling a cargo of vehicle exhaust pipes. "Business hasn't been bad, we're pretty busy."

Wang was among the Chinese drivers waiting to cross the narrow "Friendship Bridge" across the Yalu River into North Korea as it re-opened to traffic following the weekend and the North's National Day holiday on Friday.

Trucks loaded with wooden frames, construction materials, steel, aluminum, rubber, machinery, bricks and even small bulldozers queued in line at the single-lane border checkpoint.

China has signed up to tough UN sanctions on North Korea designed to stymie its nuclear and ballistic missile programs, but has long been wary of cutting off trade completely lest it harm ordinary North Koreans and precipitate a collapse of its neighbor.

Driver Ying Ren, 54, said everything taken across the Dandong border would be inspected.

"They check us for everything, they can even tell if we have two bottles of beer. They don't care if we have beer, but they can tell that we have it," he said.

"After they imposed sanctions goods like chemicals were banned from being taken across because they might be used for the nuclear bomb."


*BANNED GOODS*

Current U.N. sanctions target luxury goods and materials that could be used for North Korea's banned nuclear and ballistic missile programs. They also aim to restrict the North's access to hard currency to fund those programs.

Another driver, also surnamed Wang, said border checks appeared slower after the latest nuclear test.

"The checks really stepped up after the sanctions were introduced earlier this year," he said, referring to a further round of sanctions approved after North Korea's fourth nuclear test in January.

"Now they check when we load the trucks and they check again when we go through customs. They give me a list so I can see that they know everything I have on board. But trade in goods for ordinary people will continue indefinitely. How can it not? We don't want North Korean refugees flooding into China."

While South Korea and the United States are pushing for further sanctions after Friday's latest test, backed by Britain and France, the remaining veto powers on the U.N. Security Council, China and Russia, have been less clear.

Much of the economic development that has raised living standards for ordinary North Koreans in recent years is derived from cheap, Chinese imports sold in semi-legal private markets that have sprung up around the country.

Even Western nations are reluctant to impose sanctions that interfere with this day-to-day trade, say analysts, because they hope the emergence of a growing consumer class in North Korea will ultimately undermine leader Kim Jong-un's government.

Driver Liang Hengshun said he preferred not to linger in North Korea.

"They're a very closed society, we aren't allowed to use our phones, we can't listen to the radio, they'll take away anything that isn't written in Korean script like Chinese newspapers in our trucks," he said.

Smuggling was still quite common, he added, although much of it had more to do with turning a profit than beating sanctions.

"The tour buses smuggle in wigs, eyelash extensions, small things like that won't be caught," Liang said.

"If you want to buy a wig through formal channels it costs 1,000 yuan ($150) or so, but if you get one of these black market ones it'll only be 2-300 yuan and the driver is happy because he can make some money too," he said.

"We don't usually smuggle those kinds of things on our big trucks, we leave that for the tour buses."

($1 = 6.6789 Chinese yuan renminbi)


(Reporting by Sue-Lin Wong in Dandong, China; Additional reporting by James Pearson in Seoul; Writing by Ben Blanchard; Editing by Alex Richardson)


----------



## Brainsucker

So trade NK with SCS?


----------



## ahojunk

China urges US to shoulder responsibility in North Korean nuclear issue
(People's Daily Online) 13:42, September 13, 2016

The essence of the North Korean nuclear issue is the conflict between the U.S. and North Korea, and the U.S. should shoulder its due responsibility, said Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Hua Chunying at a press conference on Sept. 12. Hua’s statement refuted the remarks made by U.S. Secretary of Defense Ashton Carter that China is responsible for the recent nuclear test by North Korea.

Hua pointed out that the essence of the North Korean nuclear issue is a conflict between the U.S. and North Korea. She therefore suggested that the U.S. review the issue carefully and seriously consider practical solutions.

As for how to ease the conflict, Hua urged the U.S. to shoulder its due responsibilities. As a permanent member of the UN Security Council, and as a neighboring country to the Korean Peninsula, China has spared no efforts to find a proper solution to the issue so as to safeguard regional peace and stability, as well as to maintain the authority of the international nuclear non-proliferation system.

However, it has now been proven that pressure and resistance only serve to escalate the conflict to a deadlock. It is now time for the directly related parties to step up and make their own efforts to address the root causes of the conflict, Hua said.
“China insists that measures to balance the security concerns of each party and achieve long-term stability on the peninsula must be sought through dialogue that addresses root causes,” she emphasized.

The spokesperson stressed again that each party should examine the big picture, take prudent actions and make a true contribution to the non-proliferation and stability of the Korean Peninsula.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China supports further reaction to DPRK's latest nuclear test*
2016-09-20 10:23 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_ 


China supports the UN Security Council to make further reaction to the latest nuclear test conducted by the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang said in New York on Monday.

At the same time, China expects all relevant parties to refrain from any action that may lead to escalation of tensions, and opposes the United States' deployment of the THAAD missile defense system in South Korea, Li said as he met with U.S. President Barack Obama.

Li reiterated China's position on the nuclear issue of the Korean Peninsula. "China is committed to denuclearization of the peninsula, to maintaining peace and stability there and to settling the issue through dialogue," he said.

Both Li and Obama are in New York for high-level meetings of the UN General Assembly.


----------



## LowPost

Not seeing a military solution to the Korean question anytime soon, if not happening at all. The PLA is designed to defend China's sovereignty, nothing more, nothing less. As China's influence grows and its economy matures I personally won't be surprised to see a more 'proactive' PLA in the future but an outright invasion of a sovereign country? Nein.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Sat Oct 15, 2016 | 8:15pm EDT
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-korea-north-usa-idUSKBN12F0S2

By Matt Spetalnick | WASHINGTON

The U.S. military detected a failed North Korean test launch of an intermediate ballistic missile, the Pentagon said on Saturday.

The test-firing was the latest in a series conducted by North Korea in violation of United Nations resolutions, drawing a fresh U.S. vow to take its concerns to the world body and seek to hold North Korea "accountable for these actions."

The U.S. Strategic Command's systems detected that the Musudan missile failed in a launch conducted near North Korea's northwestern city of Kusong, the Pentagon said in a statement.


It provided no details on what went wrong but said the launch never posed a threat to North America.

"We strongly condemn this and North Korea's other recent missile tests," said U.S. Navy Commander Gary Ross, a Pentagon spokesman. "Our commitment to the defense of our allies, including the Republic of Korea and Japan, in the face of these threats, is ironclad. We remain prepared to defend ourselves and our allies from any attack or provocation.”

South Korea's military said early on Sunday that North Korea fired what it believed was a Musudan missile at 0333 GMT on Saturday (11:33 p.m. EDT on Friday) but it failed immediately after launch. It did not elaborate on the reason for the failure.

"The North's ballistic missile launch is a clear violation of U.N. Security Council resolutions and we strongly condemn the North's illegal act of provocation," the South's office of the Joint Chiefs of Staff said in a statement.

Ross said the United States called on North Korea to "refrain from actions that further raise tensions in the region."

The top U.S. diplomat for East Asia said late last month that Washington would speed up deployment of the U.S. Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) anti-missile system to South Korea given the pace of North Korea's missile tests, and it would be stationed there "as soon as possible."

South Korea and the United States have agreed to deploy the anti-missile system in the South to counter the North's threat. China, the North's main diplomatic ally, has opposed the move saying it would destabilize regional security balance, but Washington has said the system was not aimed at China.


Daniel Russel, assistant secretary of state for East Asia, also told a congressional hearing the United States was in discussions with international partners, including the European Union, to deny North Korea access to international banking infrastructure after its recent nuclear and missile tests.

Pyongyang is already under heavy international sanctions over its missile and nuclear tests. North Korea conducted its fifth nuclear blast on Sept. 9.

(Additional reporting by Ju-min Park and Jack Kim in Seoul; Editing by Matthew Lewis and Richard Chang)


----------



## ahojunk

S.Korea condemns DPRK's ballistic missile launch 
Source: Xinhua 2016-10-16 16:11:26


SEOUL, Oct. 16 (Xinhua) -- South Korea on Sunday condemned the Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK) for its test-launch of an intermediate-range ballistic missile, which was seen as ending in a failure.

Seoul's Foreign Ministry said in a statement that the DPRK's launch of a mid-range ballistic missile violated UN Security Council resolutions regardless of whether the launch succeeded or not.

The statement said Seoul strongly denounced Pyongyang's repeated provocations, which posed grave threat to peace and security on the Korean peninsula as well as in the entire international society.

According to South Korea's Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS), the DPRK fired what is believed to be a Musudan missile, which can strike U.S. military base in Guam, on Saturday afternoon from northwestern DPRK.

The launch appeared to have failed as it exploded soon after the liftoff, the JCS said.

The DPRK is forecast to attempt another launch of a Musudan missile as the latest test failed. After several botched attempts, Pyongyang conducted its first successful launch of the missile on June 22, flying as high as 1,413.6 km and traveling about 400 km.

The foreign ministry said the DPRK provocation was a challenge to the UN authority as it was conducted amid the ongoing consultations among UN Security Council members over fresh resolutions over Pyongyang's fifth nuclear test.

The DPRK said on Sept. 9 that it successfully detonated a nuclear warhead that can be mounted on ballistic missiles. The fifth test came just eight months after the country's fourth atomic device test on Jan. 6.

The South Korean ministry said the DPRK's reckless act would only strengthen the international community's will to bring sanctions and pressure toward Pyongyang, urging the DPRK to realize a fact that such provocation would deepen its isolation and economic difficulties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

US is better in detecting foreign missiles than Clinton's emails.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## rott

AndrewJin said:


> US is better in detecting foreign missiles than Clinton's emails.


Hahahahahaha...... Made my day bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

I don't think this is true.

If the US government really wanted to see Hillary's emails, they could just asked the NSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandh brandi

Ministers have reportedly asked their neighbours to refrain from referring to the chunky Swiss cheese fan as Jin San Pang or ‘Kim Fatty III’ in media or conversations.






_North Korean leader Kim pictured in 2014 looking fairly trim_





_He is said to have piled on six stone in just a few years_​
Apparently ‘Kim Fatty III’ is a widely used nickname for Kim in China along with Jin Pang Pang (Kim Fat Fatty) or Jin San Fei (Kim Abundant III).
Now According to the Apple Daily in Hong Kong, terrified North Korean government officials have called on their old comrades to take action before heads roll.
They are terrified the tubby tyrant will find out about the insult and look for someone to blame.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

It's a nickname, nobody uses that on the official level.
We have nicknames for all foreign leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

How about Chubby Bunny or the Fluffy Tyrant.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## C130

NK telling it's benefactor what to do?? how impudent. well at least they didn't threaten to nuke Beijing if they don't comply.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greenwood

AndrewJin said:


> It's a nickname, nobody uses that on the official level.
> We have nicknames for all foreign leaders.



Yes, they call the nickname sometimes, and it may be not on standard official level. I watched the Phoenix Satellite TV, the program "Tiger Talk", some guests often call Kim Jong Un "Kim Fat III".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

greenwood said:


> Yes, they call the nickname sometimes, and it may be not on standard official level. I watched the Phoenix Satellite TV, the program "Tiger Talk", some guests often call Kim Jong Un "Kim Fat III".


it is better than 金正日, 正＝being， 日＝f**ked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dlclong

The correct order is: Kim III fat = Jin san pang = 金三胖
Can be replaced by： Kim III fat=Kim 3 fat = Jin 3 pang =金 3 胖= 金三月半=金 III胖=金川胖=金彡胖=金③胖

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Lahorie

AndrewJin said:


> It's a nickname, nobody uses that on the official level.
> We have nicknames for all foreign leaders.



What is the nickname of Pakistan's PM ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Lahorie said:


> What is the nickname of Pakistan's PM ?


Call the real name out of respect

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Archie

Lahorie said:


> What is the nickname of Pakistan's PM ?




Well We call Him Nawaz Ganja Sharif or Noora

While Kim Jong Un is often reffered to as Fat Kim or Suicide Kim under normal discourse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Archie said:


> Well We call Him Nawaz Ganja Sharif or Noora
> 
> While Kim Jong Un is often reffered to as Fat Kim or Suicide Kim under normal discourse


Modi is called a kind of chicken here, because Ji=chicken

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Archie

AndrewJin said:


> Modi is called a kind of chicken here, because Ji=chicken



Xi Jingping was once refered to as Eleven Jingping


----------



## AndrewJin

Archie said:


> Xi Jingping was once refered to as Eleven Jingping


Better than some chicken called here everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Archie said:


> Xi Jingping was once refered to as Eleven Jingping


Modiji=莫迪姬。
Modi=莫迪。
ji=姬。Ji in Chinese is also the pronunciation of the chicken （鸡）.
So, Modiji=莫迪姬 or 莫迪鸡。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

*China bans 'fatty' nickname mocking Kim Jong-Un on internet*

China has banned a nickname widely used to disparage North Korean leader Kim Jong-Un.

Chinese websites are censoring "Kim Fatty The Third" - which pokes fun at Mr Kim's size and ancestry.

The move comes after Pyongyang officials reportedly asked their Chinese counterparts to ban names mocking Mr Kim from appearing in the media.

Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Geng Shuang said on Wednesday: "The Chinese government stays committed to building a healthy and civilised environment of opinions.

"We disapprove of any country with insulting and mocking remarks."

Searches for the Chinese words "Jin San Pang" on the country's leading search engine Baidu and microblogging platform Weibo returned no results this week.

However, Baidu left untouched results for other versions of the nickname, such as "Kim Fat Fat Fat".

China remains North Korea's economic lifeline and only major ally.

But relations between the two nations have been strained of late by Pyongyang's nuclear weapons programme.

http://news.sky.com/story/china-ban...g-un-on-internet-10659427?dcmp=snt-sf-twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Fat people have feelings too you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tranquilium

Just tried 10 seconds ago, you can still type 三胖, but not 金三胖

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> It's a nickname, nobody uses that on the official level.
> We have nicknames for all foreign leaders.


Yup. Uncle Tom for Obama. 
Mo lieu for modi



Archie said:


> Xi Jingping was once refered to as Eleven Jingping


Only because Indian host have low IQ . She was fired ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

AndrewJin said:


> Modi is called a kind of chicken here, because Ji=chicken



Lucky the Indians don't know what it means when you call someone a chicken here. Or a duck.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Lucky the Indians don't know what it means when you call someone a chicken here. Or a duck.


Maybe you should enlighten them the meaning

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Lucky the Indians don't know what it means when you call someone a chicken here. Or a duck.



Hmmm, i thought that "chicken and duck" are monopoly meaningful in HK only?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Sybaris Caeser said:


> _He is said to have piled on six stone in just a few years_​


_"Never trust a fat man in a thin country."_​


----------



## 艹艹艹

Two said:


> Modiji=莫迪姬。
> Modi=莫迪。
> ji=姬。Ji in Chinese is also the pronunciation of the chicken （鸡）.
> So, Modiji=莫迪姬 or 莫迪鸡。


莫迪老仙 法力无边

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Modi is called a kind of chicken here, because Ji=chicken



Modi is popularly known as "mudi" or graveyard in English on Chinese bbs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Modi is popularly known as "mudi" or graveyard in English on Chinese bbs.


Yes, I am aware of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

call him bad hair cut 1



cirr said:


> Modi is popularly known as "mudi" or graveyard in English on Chinese bbs.



how about Mudi Ji = graveyard chicken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Ain't a surprise, but then again if they are defectors then they would hardly have loved the place to begin with.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheNoob

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Ain't a surprise, but then again if they are defectors then they would hardly have loved the place to begin with.



True that.
Same is the case with retarded pakistanis that desperately try to get green cards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Ain't a surprise, but then again if they are defectors then they would hardly have loved the place to begin with.


Would you like to live in North Korea? Ask yourself.

Any progressive-minded individual would defect from that place for better living standards abroad.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

LeGenD said:


> Would you like to live in North Korea? Ask yourself.



Obviously not, or I would have tried to move there.

Hong Kong is fine for me thank you.

The point is that defectors hardly give an objective image of the place they are running away from, obviously since they ran away from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Obviously not, or I would have tried to move there.
> 
> Hong Kong is fine for me thank you.


Thanks for being honest. 

Hong Kong is a wonderful place, I hear.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> The point is that defectors hardly give an objective image of the place they are running away from, obviously since they ran away from there.


My friend,

I see your point but conditions in North Korea are actually deplorable. Another thing is that it is very difficult to leave your family and friends behind. Therefore, few would try that. And whoever manages to defect, has nothing good to say about his country in this case.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

LeGenD said:


> Hong Kong is a wonderful place, I hear.



Well I certainly think so. 

But then again I am biased since I was born in HK, and my family has lived here for centuries.

So my account of HK would hardly be objective either. If people want to know what it's like, I tell them they should try to visit one day.



LeGenD said:


> I see your point but conditions in North Korea are actually deplorable. Another thing is that it is very difficult to leave your family and friends behind. Therefore, few would try that. And whoever manages to defect, has nothing good to say about his country in this case.



Conditions in North Korea are deplorable indeed, at least that's where all the facts point towards.

As an outside observer I would like to have a more objective picture of North Korea (since obviously I never intend to visit there). Such information is not readily available though, due to the nature of the system in North Korea.

Would be interesting though.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LeGenD

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Well I certainly think so.
> 
> But then again I am biased since I was born in HK, and my family has lived here for centuries.
> 
> So my account of HK would hardly be objective either. If people want to know what it's like, I tell them they should try to visit one day.


Fair



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Conditions in North Korea are deplorable indeed, at least that's where all the facts point towards.
> 
> As an outside observer I would like to have a more objective picture of North Korea (since obviously I never intend to visit there). Such information is not readily available though, due to the nature of the system in North Korea.
> 
> Would be interesting though.


Well, the defectors are the only source of information for us outside the state propaganda. And if most of them are telling the bad news, then their is little reason to doubt them.


----------



## gambit

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Obviously not, or I would have tried to move there.
> 
> Hong Kong is fine for me thank you.
> 
> The point is that defectors hardly give an objective image of the place they are running away from, obviously since they ran away from there.


Look at it this way...

If you run away from a robber, are you going to tell us that we should refrain from passing judgement on the person that you fled from ? That we should be 'objective' about that person ?

There are two main reasons why a person would leave a country:

One, somehow he was able to make comparisons between 'here' vs 'there', so from that context, he was at one time objective enough.

Two, the 'here' situation is so bad that an unknown 'there' is worth the risk of leaving, so from that context, objectivity and subjectivity are meaningless.

Going back to the robber analogy...

When you ran away from the robber, what if you run around a corner, straight into traffic, and get hit by a bus ? Let us say that you survive. Now, are you going to tell us that you should have stayed with the robber because most likely you would have lost only your wallet instead of having broken bones and internal injuries ? Of course not. The robber was situation Two. There was no way for you to know that you would have lost only your wallet and if you are a woman, not only could you lose your purse, but as a woman, you could have been raped.

When you run away from something, that is not an irrational act and if it was rational, whatever subjectivity you may have had must be taken seriously in the final analysis.


----------



## Zsari

And according to the Iraqi defectors, the US occupation force will be showered with flowers in Baghdad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

LeGenD said:


> Fair
> 
> 
> Well, the defectors are the only source of information for us outside the state propaganda. And if most of them are telling the bad news, then their is little reason to doubt them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

What???????
You are executed if you watch p0rn.
That is brutal.
Teenagers must be hopped up over there.


----------



## Beast

LeGenD said:


> Thanks for being honest.
> 
> Hong Kong is a wonderful place, I hear.
> 
> 
> My friend,
> 
> I see your point but conditions in North Korea are actually deplorable. Another thing is that it is very difficult to leave your family and friends behind. Therefore, few would try that. And whoever manages to defect, has nothing good to say about his country in this case.


Maybe they don't even have a family in the first place. Or they have a abusive father or siblings. Not everybody can feel love from their family. They loses hope and led them to believe defection is the only way to go.


----------



## LeGenD

Beast said:


> Maybe they don't even have a family in the first place. Or they have a abusive father or siblings. Not everybody can feel love from their family. They loses hope and led them to believe defection is the only way to go.


Perhaps.

However, an individual doesn't defects a country due to abusive environment in his home (only). Do not cal recall an example of this kind. If the environment is hostile and less rewarding on state-level, then this is likely to encourage defection. However, it could be both.


----------



## SBUS-CXK

*This e-cig is the bomb! North Korean guard is amazed by electronic cigarette after finding it in British tourist's bag and mistaking it for explosives – before giving it a try*

*A North Korean border railway guard is pictured trying an e-cig for the first time*
*Briton Del Dinsdale explained it was a cigarette after it was mistaken for a 'bomb'*
*The guard wanted to keep it and gave Mr Dinsdale North Korean cigarettes*
*Mr Dinsdale was made to delete the photos by another guard, but they were saved in his 'recently deleted' folder *
A British tourist captured the total amazement of a North Korean border railway guard after he smoked an e-cigarette for the first time.

Del Dinsdale, 34, was travelling from China into the communist country when his bags were searched by a guard.

Initially the official thought the e-cig was a 'bomb' and when Mr Dinsdale told him it was a cigarette, he seemed baffled and wanted to try it. 





A North Korean border railway crossing guard tries an electronic cigarette for the first time. British tourist Del Dinsdale said the official initially thought his vapour cigarette was a 'bomb'

Mr Dinsdale said: 'He thought it was an illegal item being taken into his country but I showed him what it was and he was delighted.'

Strict rules in the secretive country means tourists are usually forbidden from taking photos of officials - especially in a relaxed setting.

But Mr Dinsdale said the guard at the crossing into Democratic People's Republic of Korea was so baffled by his vape cigarette that he happily posed for photos.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4025408/North-Korean-guard-tries-e-cig-thought-bomb.html


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.businessinsider.com/north-korea-missile-arsenal-graphic-2016-12







North Korean leader Kim Jong Un providing field guidance at the newly built National Space Development General Satellite Control and Command Center in this undated photo released by North Korea's Korean Central News Agency in Pyongyang in 2015. Reuters

WASHINGTON, DC — Upon taking the highest office in the land, President-elect Donald Trump will need to address the growing North Korean missile threat "almost immediately."

"More often than not, we measure the mettle of presidencies by the unexpected crises that they must deal with," said Victor Cha, a senior adviser and the Korea Chair at the Center for Strategic and International Studies. "For President Bush, this was clearly the terrorist attacks of 9/11, which completely changed every element of his presidency. For President-elect Trump, this crisis could very well come from North Korea."

Speaking on a panel at CSIS's Global Security Forum, Cha added that the North would "challenge the new administration almost immediately upon taking office."


The normally aggressive regime has been exceptionally busy in 2016 with an increased tempo in testing. The North has launched 25 ballistic missiles this year and remains the only country to have detonated nuclear devices in this century.

"Every launch that he launches, he learns more. He gets more capability," retired US Army Gen. Walter "Skip" Sharp, a former commander of US Forces-Korea said during the panel.

"UN Security Council resolutions have been numerous that have told him he cannot do this, and I personally think it's time to start enforcing this," Sharp said.

The acceleration and frequency in testing shows not only the North's nuclear ambitions but also that the rogue nation has developed something of an arsenal.

The following graphic from CSIS's Missile Defense Project illustrates specifications and ranges of North Korea's ballistic-missile arsenal. 






A man passes by as a TV news show broadcasts an image of North Korean leader Kim Jong Un on June 23, 2016.




A test launch of ground-to-ground medium long-range ballistic rocket Hwasong-10 in this undated photo released by KCNA on June 23, 2016.KCNA via Reuters




An underwater test-fire of strategic submarine ballistic missile is seen in this undated photo released by KCNA on April 23, 2016.Reuters


----------



## Hindustani78

North Korean leader Kim Jong Un watches a ballistic rocket launch at an unknown location, in this undated file photo released by KCNA on March 11, 2016.KCNA via Reuters




A North Korean long-range rocket is launched into the air at the Sohae rocket launch site in this undated photo released by KCNA in Pyongyang February 7, 2016.Reuters





The Administrator of Korea Meteorological Administration, points at where seismic waves observed in South Korea came from, during a media briefing in Seoul, South Korea on January 6, 2016.Reuters


----------



## BHarwana

*North Korea has fired a ballistic missile, the Yonhap News Agency reports, citing South Korean military sources.*
The missile was fired in the direction of the Sea of Japan at around 7:55 am February 12, according to South Korea's Joint Chiefs of Staff. It was fired from Banghyeon in North Pyongan Province; the flight path has not yet been determined.
The Pentagon has confirmed that it detected the launch.

"The flight distance was about 500 kilometers, and South Korea and the United States are conducting a close-up analysis on additional information," South Korea's Office of Joint Chiefs of Staff said in a statement.

South Korea's military was working on confirming whether the missile was the intermediate-range Musudan, which the country last tested late last year. The Musudan missile's range is estimated at about 3,000 kilometers. Based on the missile's launch site, North Korea experts speculate that it is the Musudan and not a longer-range intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM).
The test had been expected for some time, with North Korean leader Kim Jong-Un reportedly having announced a test in his New Year's Eve address to the nation. It was also suggested that the country might test an ICBM this month to mark former leader Kim Jong-il's birthday, or that it would test a medium-range weapon.

It is unknown what type of missile was fired. 
US President Donald Trump has taken a belligerent stance on North Korea. In response to reports that the country was in the final stages of developing a missile that could reach the US at the turn of the year, he tweeted, "North Korea just stated that it is in the final stages of developing a nuclear weapon capable of reaching parts of the U.S. It won't happen!" This is the first missile test conducted during his administration.

Last month, the US provided $1 million in flood relief to the rogue nuclear state after flooding and typhoon damage killed hundreds and left thousands homeless. It was the first such aid to have been provided in five years. 
North Korea has conducted five nuclear tests since 2006. The country claims to be capable of conducting a nuclear strike on the US.

Just last week, US military authorities expressed concern that the country could not handle an escalation of tensions with North Korea without withdrawing from some of its other global commitments. 

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe is currently in the US, meeting with Trump. 
https://sputniknews.com/asia/201702121050586681-dprk-testfire-ballistic-missile/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Trump on Iran: "ALL options are on the table!"

Obama on Iran: "All options are on the table."

Trump on China: "We will brand China a currency manipulator, and we won't let them take over the South China Sea. (Turns around and makes pledge to support One China policy)."

Obama on China: "We will brand China a currency manipulator, and we won't let them take over the South China Sea. (Turns around and makes pledge to support One China policy)."



Now who is betting that Trump will do exactly what Obama did with regards to North Korea, i.e. make a lot of noise and cry a lot, but do nothing.

It's the same old America, the only difference is Trump is more honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Trump on Iran: "ALL options are on the table!"
> 
> Obama on Iran: "All options are on the table."
> 
> Trump on China: "We will brand China a currency manipulator, and we won't let them take over the South China Sea. (Turns around and makes pledge to support One China policy)."
> 
> Obama on China: "We will brand China a currency manipulator, and we won't let them take over the South China Sea. (Turns around and makes pledge to support One China policy)."
> 
> 
> 
> Now who is betting that Trump will do exactly what Obama did with regards to North Korea, i.e. make a lot of noise and cry a lot, but do nothing.
> 
> It's the same old America, the only difference is Trump is more honest.


The missile had the words "Hello Trump" written on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

04:27Japanese Government Protests North Korea’s Ballistic Missile Launch

USA cannot confirm that was it a ICBM or BM


----------



## TaiShang

Judges in the US pose a greater threat to Trump than North Korean missiles thousands of miles away.

Trump will finish off problems at home first. That may take years.

South Korea seeking THAAD and endangering China and Russia's national security has proven that they are not a reliable party for cooperation in the SPT framework.

China and Russia will approach NK missile tests differently. The US will be unable to do anything concrete other than angry protests.

SK has invited all these upon itself by threatening it's neighbors' security, using US as a proxy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

TaiShang said:


> Judges in the US pose a greater threat to Trump than North Korean missiles thousands of miles away.
> 
> Trump will finish off problems at home first. That may take years.
> 
> South Korea seeking THAAD and endangering China and Russia's national security has proven that they are not a reliable party for cooperation in the SPT framework.
> 
> China and Russia will approach NK missile tests differently. The US will be unable to do anything concrete other than angry protests.
> 
> SK has invited all these upon itself by threatening it's neighbors' security, using US as a proxy.



In the end it was a pointless move to pull Park down. Since both China and Russia voiced strong opposition on the deployment of THAAD so no matter who is in charge now SK will bear the brunt. China's replies are DF-41 deployment in NE, making sure SK business operating in China will have a "fun" time, less SK soapies from now on. China and Russia will work closely dealing with this threat and last but not least DPRK's missile and nuclear tests enjoy more silent backing from the Communist Behemoths while US,JP and SK can only watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Guy

North Korea best Korea.


----------



## MarcsPakistan

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Trump on Iran: "ALL options are on the table!"
> 
> Obama on Iran: "All options are on the table."
> 
> Trump on China: "We will brand China a currency manipulator, and we won't let them take over the South China Sea. (Turns around and makes pledge to support One China policy)."
> 
> Obama on China: "We will brand China a currency manipulator, and we won't let them take over the South China Sea. (Turns around and makes pledge to support One China policy)."
> 
> 
> 
> Now who is betting that Trump will do exactly what Obama did with regards to North Korea, i.e. make a lot of noise and cry a lot, but do nothing.
> 
> It's the same old America, the only difference is Trump is more honest.


To be honest i always wished to see North korea ICBM's Pointing towards USA


----------



## TaiShang

terranMarine said:


> In the end it was a pointless move to pull Park down. Since both China and Russia voiced strong opposition on the deployment of THAAD so no matter who is in charge now SK will bear the brunt. China's replies are DF-41 deployment in NE, making sure SK business operating in China will have a "fun" time, less SK soapies from now on. China and Russia will work closely dealing with this threat and last but not least DPRK's missile and nuclear tests enjoy more silent backing from the Communist Behemoths while US,JP and SK can only watch.



I agree. I think someone in Pyongyang is having great time. China and Russia will likely become more tolerant of North Korean defense-related offensive weapons development. THAAD will not even provide protection to Seoul, but cover the US bases and ensure them a sense of security from a potential Korean attack.

By allowing THAAD, South Korea has:

1. endangered itself by making its major city a potential target
2. derailed SPT progress
3. lost entirely China and Russia's strategic support
4. got further under US militarist chokehold, having its strategic options reduced
5. faced the risk of losing on the most lucrative market in the world soon after it signed an FTA

The THAAD decision is such a strategically backfiring decision that it must have taken a bunch of mental-asylum escapees to agree with the US to allow the system to be installed on Korean soil.

The biggest winner is the US (Obama), especially if Trump is able to make even Koreans pay more of the US military bill in Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/world/nort...c-missile-seoul-defence-ministry_1976161.html
Seoul: North Korea fired a ballistic missile today, South Korea's defence ministry said, the first since Donald Trump became US president.

The missile, launched around 7:55 am (local time) from Banghyon air base in the western province of North Pyongan Province, flew east towards the Sea of Japan, it said.

The presumed intermediate-range Musudan ballistic missile was launched at around 7:55 a.m. local time (2255 GMT Saturday) near Banghyeon in North Pyongan province of North Korea, Xinhua news agency reported.

The projectile is estimated to have travelled about 500 km, according to the JCS. It landed in waters off North Korea`s east coast, according to local media reports.

Pyongyang test-fired Musudan missiles near the same place, where an airfield is located, in October last year.

It was North Korea`s first test-launch of a ballistic missile in 2017 and also the first since US President Donald Trump took office on January 20.

South Korea`s military said Pyongyang`s launch of ballistic missile was a provocative act in violation of UN Security Council`s resolutions, which ban North Korea from testing any ballistic missile technology.

The launch, the military believed, was aimed at drawing attention by showing off its nuclear and missile capability and was also part of armed protest against the Trump administration`s hard-line stance toward North Korea.

North Korea in October last year tested Musudan missiles twice that were fired from the same airbase.

Meanwhile, a United States official told media that the test launch conducted by North Korea was probably not an intercontinental ballistic missile.

The official, speaking on condition of anonymity, provided no further details. A defense official said earlier that the U.S. military had detected the missile launch and was assessing it.


First Published: Sunday, February 12, 2017 - 09:09


----------



## cirr

So our friend Kim the Third went the extra mile to make sure that the missile was lauched AFTER the Chinese New Year ended at 24 hrs Feb. 11 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

I love the way Kim smile after pissing off Americans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

*Kim’s new rocket: North Korea boasts ‘successful’ ballistic missile launch *
Pyongyang says a new ballistic missile was test-fired on Sunday, adding that the launch was a success. The North Korean missile flew over 500 kilometers, landing in the sea and stirring up world leaders, with the US rushing to reassure its allies South Korea and Japan.
A new type of strategic medium-to-long-range ballistic missile, called *Pukguksong-2*, was test-fired on Sunday, the North Korean state news agency KCNA said.

North Korean leader Kim Jong-un personally supervised the launch, which the KCNA said was Pyongyang’s new means to deliver nuclear warheads.

The new missile was also successfully tested for its ability to dodge interceptors with evasive maneuvers, Yonhap news agency cited the statement as saying.
Another major boost for North Korean missile technology is the solid fuel engine said to be used in the new weapon. Pyongyang has been testing the engine, which would give the rockets greater range and make the launches harder to detect, over the past year. The technology was said to be tested previously in a submarine missile launch.

The Sunday launch gave rise to speculations whether it was a new intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) being tested, as Kim promised that the allegedly developed long-range ICBM would be test-fired in 2017. The flight path was also analyzed, with some reports suggesting it might have indicated a failed launch. The missile reportedly flew upward to an altitude of 550 kilometers (342 miles), before landing into the Sea of Japan 500 kilometers from the launch spot in the northwest province of North Pyongang, South Korean military sources said. It did not reach Japan’s economic zone.

However, the KCNA said the markedly high angle was chosen for the_ “safety of neighboring countries,”_ Reuters quotes.

The Pentagon, which earlier said it was closely following and tracking each North Korean missile launch, declined to comment on Pyongyang’s statement when contacted by Sputnik news agency.

_“Refer you to North Korea to characterize their testing operations‎,”_ a Pentagon official told Sputnik.

Meanwhile, the US, Japan and South Korea have requested an urgent meeting of the UN Security Council to consider a response to the North Korean ballistic missile launch. The meeting is expected to convene Monday afternoon, Reuters cited a US official at the UN as saying.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ew-missile-type-a-success/article17294414.ece
North Korea said on Monday it had successfully test-fired a new type medium-to-long-range ballistic missile on Sunday.

State-run _KCNA_ news agency said that leader Kim Jong Un supervised the test of the Pukguksong-2, a new type of strategic weapon capable of carrying a nuclear warhead.

KCNA added that the missile was fired at a high angle in consideration of the safety of neighbouring countries.


Isolated North Korea fired the ballistic missile into the sea early on Sunday, its first such test since U.S. President Donald Trump was elected in November.


----------



## Hassan Guy




----------



## Hassan Guy

https://www.nknews.org/2017/02/n-korea-tested-solid-fuel-irbm-using-cold-launch-technology-jcs/


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Congratulations to North Korea.


----------



## Erl

Congrats to N.K.
Shake USA till it's roots Kimmy. We are with your nation not yourself LOL


----------



## Hassan Guy

@The Deterrent
Does Pakistan's nuclear armed solid fuel MRBM's have similar cold launch capability from its road mobile TEL's?


----------



## Safriz

Pause at 0:58 and look at the height the missile goes before main engine fires up. Incredible.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

ah well, the Supa pawa somehow went missing recently. Everyone is flexing its muscle these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Good for kim ... Still far behind !!!


----------



## The Deterrent

This missile is probably a derivative of North Korea's previously tested SLBM. 


Hassan Guy said:


> @The Deterrent
> Does Pakistan's nuclear armed solid fuel MRBM's have similar cold launch capability from its road mobile TEL's?


Negative. Pakistan has not canisterised any of its ballistic missiles (for cold launches). Such capability is not really required at the moment, plus it requires a lot more R&D.


شاھین میزایل said:


> Pause at 0:58 and look at the height the missile goes before main engine fires up. Incredible.


Hope you also saw the _'booster'_ too.


----------



## Safriz

The Deterrent said:


> Hope you also saw the _'booster'_ too.



errr.
Those were seals being jettisoned not booster.


----------



## The Deterrent

شاھین میزایل said:


> errr.
> Those were seals being jettisoned not booster.


Watch it again, at 00:45 & around 00:58.


----------



## SOHEIL

The Deterrent said:


> This missile is probably a derivative of North Korea's previously tested SLBM.



It's much bigger ...


----------



## Safriz

The Deterrent said:


> Watch it again, at 00:45 & around 00:58.


Yes That circular thing is the strap they use for keeping grid fins in stowed position.


----------



## The Deterrent

شاھین میزایل said:


> Yes That circular thing is the strap they use for keeping grid fins in stowed position.


No its not, but you are entitled to your opinion since I can't prove it.


----------



## TaiShang

*Missiles blamed on US refusal to talk*
Source: Agencies | February 14, 2017, Tuesday | 








CHINA says *the root cause of North Korea’s missile launches is Pyongyang’s friction with the United States and South Korea.*

North Korea fired a banned ballistic missile on Sunday, its first test since US President Donald Trump took office. The missile, launched as Trump hosted Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe in Florida, is believed to have flown about 500 kilometers before splashing down in international waters.

*Foreign ministry spokesman Geng Shuang said the launch violated UN Security Council resolutions that call for an end to North Korea’s nuclear and missile tests.*

Trump has complained that Beijing is not doing enough to put pressure on Pyongyang. Beijing counters that its influence is overstated and suggests Washington’s refusal to talk directly to North Korea is impeding progress toward a solution.

*“The root cause of the nuclear missile issue is its differences with the US and South Korea,”* Geng told reporters.

Geng said China, a permanent member of the UN Security Council, has been “completely and comprehensively” implementing Security Council resolutions on the nuclear issue.

He said *Beijing “has been striving for a settlement of the Korean Peninsula issue by proactively engaging in mediation and promoting peace talks.”*

Although generally dismissive of sanctions, Beijing has signed on to successive rounds under the UN Security Council, and last month banned more items from being exported to North Korea, including plutonium and dual-use technologies that could aid its nuclear program.

Geng urged all sides to refrain from provocative actions and said China would continue to participate in Security Council discussions in a constructive and responsible way.

*Beijing appears concerned that the US and South Korea will speed up the planned deployment of an advanced missile defense system in South Korea that the two allies said was designed to counter a missile attack from North Korea*. Beijing objects to the system because it would possibly be able to observe Chinese military movements.

Shi Yuanhua, a Korean studies professor at Shanghai’s Fudan University, said that *from Pyongyang’s perspective it was a good time to launch a missile because the new US administration hadn’t decided what approach to take with North Korea, and Beijing was at odds with Washington and Seoul over the anti-missile system.*

“Whether or not to abandon nuclear weapons concerns North Korea’s core national interests and there is no way for China to get it to change its stance with a few words of persuasion, and it can’t solve the problem by applying a ban on exports,” Shi said.

“The key for solving the problem lies in the hands of the US. If the US is willing to sit and talk with North Korea, China will be happy to promote it,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oracle

Even heard of balance of power in the region, So i 2nd Nkorea on this
but i still believe *Pyongyang’s *is the worst govt in the world by not moving ahead with global market, things like banning internet etc


----------



## TaiShang

Whoever disturbs the BofP in Korean Peninsula is punished. Historically so. 

This time it is the US and SK disturbing it . They will have a bloody nose if they did not stop it. 

Of course, all sides will get hurt. 

But, eventually, status quo has to be restored.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

The Deterrent said:


> No its not, but you are entitled to your opinion since I can't prove it.








I was on about this "Cap" at the bottom they use.


----------



## IceCold

The Deterrent said:


> Negative. Pakistan has not canisterised any of its ballistic missiles (for cold launches). Such capability is not really required at the moment, plus it requires a lot more R&D.


Does this cold start offer any advantage over what we have? I understand that in order to launch it from a submarine a cold start is required so that missile is out of the water before the booster motor ignites but what about on land?


----------



## The Deterrent

IceCold said:


> Does this cold start offer any advantage over what we have? I understand that in order to launch it from a submarine a cold start is required so that missile is out of the water before the booster motor ignites but what about on land?


Its not really the cold-launch which offers the advantage. Cold-launch is a consequence of canisterization.
The ballistic missile must be propelled out of the canister before its main stage is ignited, otherwise the sheer exhaust can damage (blow apart) the canister. Hot-launch works for smaller canisterized systems like cruise missiles (Babur) and rockets (Nasr).

The advantages of canisterization are negligible assembly times, minimum launch preparation, enhanced mobility, environmental protection...stuff like that, which is obviously better than what Pakistan has now, but not worth the effort. For now and the foreseeable future, the launch technologies Pakistan currently possesses is adequate against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

The Deterrent said:


> Its not really the cold-launch which offers the advantage. Cold-launch is a consequence of canisterization.
> The ballistic missile must be propelled out of the canister before its main stage is ignited, otherwise the sheer exhaust can damage (blow apart) the canister. Hot-launch works for smaller canisterized systems like cruise missiles (Babur) and rockets (Nasr).
> 
> The advantages of canisterization are negligible assembly times, minimum launch preparation, enhanced mobility, environmental protection...stuff like that, which is obviously better than what Pakistan has now, but not worth the effort. For now and the foreseeable future, the launch technologies Pakistan currently possesses is adequate against India.


Considering silo's aren't used, canisterization of missiles for enhanced mobility would be a worthwhile advantage?


----------



## The Deterrent

Hassan Guy said:


> Considering silo's aren't used, canisterization of missiles for enhanced mobility would be a worthwhile advantage?


I just said in the last post, its not worth it against India. It would require a considerable amount of resources and R&D to give Pakistan a capability that would only be useful if Pakistan was NK and India was the US.

The mobility Pakistan's systems have right now (considering India only as a potential threat), is more than enough to evade any preemptive strikes. Pakistan will always have enough time to assemble the systems during the course of escalations in a conflict. After that, the systems are largely mobile and can be kept on a high-alert status, capable of being launched in a matter of a ballpark figure of an hour.


----------



## Hassan Guy

The Deterrent said:


> I just said in the last post, its not worth it against India. It would require a considerable amount of resources and R&D to give Pakistan a capability that would only be useful if Pakistan was NK and India was the US.
> 
> The mobility Pakistan's systems have right now (considering India only as a potential threat), is more than enough to evade any preemptive strikes. Pakistan will always have enough time to assemble the systems during the course of escalations in a conflict. After that, the systems are largely mobile and can be kept on a high-alert status, capable of being launched in a matter of a ballpark figure of an hour.


But wouldn't such a capability be required for a sea-based submarine launch?


----------



## The Deterrent

Hassan Guy said:


> But wouldn't such a capability be required for a sea-based submarine launch?


Of course it is. I was referring to land-based systems.


----------



## Hassan Guy

The Deterrent said:


> Of course it is. I was referring to land-based systems.


What type of launch is this one?


----------



## The Deterrent

Hassan Guy said:


> What type of launch is this one?


Canisterized cold-launch. Same as the North Korean one.


----------



## Hassan Guy

The Deterrent said:


> Canisterized cold-launch. Same as the North Korean one.


It looks a bit different.


----------



## denel

It is just amazing achievement.


----------



## monitor

The Deterrent said:


> Canisterized cold-launch. Same as the North Korean one.



Do you think north Korea get the technology from Russia or indigenous?


----------



## The Deterrent

monitor said:


> Do you think north Korea get the technology from Russia or indigenous?


I'm afraid I don't have a concrete idea about this, but they might have got some help in form of blue prints or a cold-war era system. They definitely didn't come up with that all on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

original Article: http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/02/china-suspend-coal-imports-north-korea-170218134156911.html

*China to suspend coal imports from North Korea*
*Country loses crucial source of foreign exchange following latest missile test as China implements UN sanctions.*




China says it will suspend all imports of coal from North Korea for the rest of the year, depriving the country of a crucial source of foreign exchange following its latest missile test.

The suspension, which implements existing UN sanctions over North Korea's nuclear programmes, will start on February 19 and remain in force until the end of the year, China's commerce ministry said in a statement posted on its website on Saturday.

China "will temporarily stop its imports of coal from North Korea for the rest of this year" including coal for which customs applications have been made but not yet processed, it said.

*WATCH:* North Korea - Former diplomat warns more officials will defect (2:54)
The decision came after North Korea's February 11 missile test, as tensions escalate over the reclusive state's defiance of UN resolutions.

China had traditionally ensured that UN Security Council resolutions on sanctions against North Korea included humanitarian exemptions, and had continued to buy huge amounts of North Korean coal - worth $101m in October alone.

Einar Tangen, a Beijing-based analyst, says China's move would have a massive impact on North Korea's economy.

"Coal represents one-third of North Korea's total exports ... The entire GDP of North Korea was about $17bn and now $1bn has effectively disappeared. This is biting into the very lifeblood of the administration," he told Al Jazeera.

China, a long-time main ally and neighbour of North Korea, appeared to be moving towards improved ties with South Korea after its political opposition gained popularity following President Park Geun-hye's impeachment, Tangen said.

READ MORE: N Korea defector says Kim Jong-un's days are numbered

"China has recently been working hard with South Korea's opposition," he said.

The UN Security Council, which includes China, sharply criticised North Korea on Monday for the missile test, describing it as a "grave violation" of UN resolutions and threatening "further significant measures".

On Wednesday, North Korea defended the missile launch and criticised the Security Council condemnation.

*WATCH:* Chinese border town feels pinch of N Korea sanctions (2:00)
The rocket launch was the first since US President Donald Trump came to power and was seen as a challenge to the new American leader, who has promised a strong response.

Trump has repeatedly criticised China for doing too little to help stop North Korea's nuclear programme.

Rex Tillerson, US secretary of state, used his first meeting with Chinese counterpart Wang Yi on Friday to urge China "to use all available tools to moderate North Korea's destabilising behaviour".

North Korea launched a series of missiles and conducted two nuclear tests in 2016 in its quest to develop a weapons system capable of hitting the US mainland.

The latest rocket - said by North Korea to be able to carry a nuclear warhead - flew east for about 500km before falling into the Sea of Japan, South Korea's defence ministry said.

The Security Council has imposed six sets of sanctions since North Korea first tested an atomic device in 2006.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Can't sanction them too hard.

If the insane Fat Kim regime collapses, they will send all their nukes towards America (with a few left over for South Korea and Japan), and millions of refugees will pour over the Chinese border. Basically the world economy will collapse overnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Can't sanction them too hard.
> 
> If the insane Fat Kim regime collapses, they will send all their nukes towards America (with a few left over for South Korea and Japan), and millions of refugees will pour over the Chinese border. Basically the world economy will collapse overnight.


Fat Kim has no balls. Plus his missile has no MIRV and miniature nuke warhead. The most he can throw 2-3 ICBM which I believe US mid course interception and THAAM is able to rid of it. Fat Kim know if he throw nuke at US. He is sure to doom. It will be either China invade NK to rid of Kim or US-SK mass invade to rid of him. Worst come to worst, US throw nuke and NK cease to exist.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Beast said:


> Fat Kim has no balls. Plus his missile has no MIRV and miniature nuke warhead. The most he can throw 2-3 ICBM which I believe US mid course interception and THAAM is able to rid of it. Fat Kim know if he throw nuke at US. He is sure to doom. It will be either China invade NK to rid of Kim or US-SK mass invade to rid of him. Worst come to worst, US throw nuke and NK cease to exist.



It doesn't matter if Fat Kim has balls or not, if his regime is going to collapse then he is going to die painfully anyway (see Saddam and Gaddafi). So when he dies will take the USA, South Korea and Japan to Hell with him. And cause millions of refugees to flood China's border.

No point changing the status quo, if someone else wants to handle it they can go ahead and do it.


----------



## MultaniGuy

North Korea is a crappy country.

Why doesn't China simply annex North Korea?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Iqbal Ali said:


> North Korea is a crappy country.
> 
> Why doesn't China simply annex North Korea.



Don't want it. 

South Korea doesn't want it either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jian-10

Iqbal Ali said:


> North Korea is a crappy country.
> 
> Why doesn't China simply annex North Korea.



too much distabilization of the region and very bloody, the North Korean populace is so brainwashed that I think they'll literally fight to the death to protect the Kim monarchy. I've watched some North Korean state TV and even if it's on for just a few hours, 60% of it is worshipping the Kims. They even have kid soldiers swearing that they'll fight to the death just to protect some Kim statues. It's an insane absolute monarchy similar to Imperial Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Iqbal Ali said:


> North Korea is a crappy country.
> 
> Why doesn't China simply annex North Korea.


China is never about annexing others countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZY-CN-CA

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Can't sanction them too hard.
> 
> If the insane Fat Kim regime collapses, they will send all their nukes towards America (with a few left over for South Korea and Japan), and millions of refugees will pour over the Chinese border. Basically the world economy will collapse overnight.



If the insane Fat Kim regime collapses, they will send all their nukes towards America (with a few left over for South Korea Japan and *China*)
maybe


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ZY-Chinese brother said:


> If the insane Fat Kim regime collapses, they will send all their nukes towards America (with a few left over for South Korea Japan and *China*)
> maybe



Their primary target is the US mainland, followed by South Korea and Japan. If they can ensure those are destroyed, and they still have nukes left over, maybe they will target others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Is this a punishment for them to kill Kim Jong Nam?


----------



## gambit

Iqbal Ali said:


> North Korea is a crappy country.
> 
> Why doesn't China simply annex North Korea.


That is actually an excellent question.

What is 'annexation' ?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annexation

Let us say that China decides to annex North Korea, essentially, no more North Korea. What could South Korea and the US do ?

Nothing. Except make a lot of noises at the UN. South Korea is not going get so enraged and send troops northward. The South Korean government already have its hands full at governing one half of Korea. In the long term, that is a different story.


----------



## LowPost

This decision could also serve as a smokescreen, mind. I can see China supporting the DPRK clandestinely as it doesn't make much sense to me to, on the one hand, back the Anglo-Zionists in what they're doing against the North Koreans, but on the other hand, be at loggerhands with them in related issues, the deployment of THAAD missiles in the ROK in particular. 

I don't know what to make of Kim, but the Anglo-Zionist concept of besieging an opposing country with sanctions in order to force a regime change is barbaric and imbecile. The DPRK has dealt with them for decades and it still remains a thorn in their side, a rather nasty one, to be frank. Also, there's a reason why the Ziomedia is littered with 'horror stories', with some comically ridiculous ones amongst them, about said state. 

@Chinese-Dragon


----------



## mike2000 is back

Arryn said:


> This decision could also serve as a smokescreen, mind. I can see China supporting the DPRK clandestinely as it doesn't make much sense to me to, on the one hand, back the Anglo-Zionists in what they're doing against the North Koreans, but on the other hand, be at loggerhands with them in related issues, the deployment of THAAD missiles in the ROK in particular.
> 
> I don't know what to make of Kim, but the Anglo-Zionist concept of besieging an opposing country with sanctions in order to force a regime change is barbaric and imbecile. The DPRK has dealt with them for decades and it still remains a thorn in their side, a rather nasty one, to be frank. Also, there's a reason why the Ziomedia is littered with 'horror stories', with some comically ridiculous ones amongst them, about said state.
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon



Lool that was a funny one(plus coming from someone living in the same evil West). 

Anyway, good job China. The whole world should keep sanctioning and isolating this tyrant dynastic terror regime.

By the way this is not the first time China has sanctioned this crazy regime, China already implemented several other sanctions against North Korea, I guess using your flawed delusional logic China is an Anglo-american Zionist puppet trying to help the evil Anglo Zionist destroy the holy Kim dynasty N.Korea right? 

*China announces restrictions on trade with North Korea*
_





North Korean leader Kim Jong Un salutes as he arrives to inspect a military drill at an unknown location, in this undated photo released by North Korea's Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) on March 25, 2016.
REUTERS/KCNA

(Reuters) - China on Tuesday banned imports of gold and rare earths from North Korea as well as exports to the country of jet fuel and other oil products used to make rocket fuel, a move in line with new United Nations sanctions on Pyongyang.

The Security Council unanimously passed a resolution in early March expanding U.N. sanctions aimed at starving North Korea of funds for its nuclear and ballistic missile programs after Pyongyang conducted a fourth nuclear test in January and launched a long-range rocket in February.

The mining sector is a key part of North Korea's economy, which is already largely cut off from the rest of the world. Experts believe revenue from the sector helps underwrite North Korea's military expenditures.

The ministry said it would also ban coal shipments from North Korea, although it made exemptions consistent with sanctions, including uses intended for "the people's well-being" and not connected to nuclear or missile programs.

Read more: https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/china-announces-sanctions-against-north-korea-a6969256.html?amp

_


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBUS-CXK

The head of state is always the work of the village chief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

they should use phone to record the gems that comes from fatty's mouth... but i doubt they are writing anything at all...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBUS-CXK

hinduguy said:


> they should use phone to record the gems that comes from fatty's mouth... but i doubt they are writing anything at all...


So，The North Korean news is entertainment forum in Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

*North Korea's supreme leader to participate in tree planting activities
*​


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/world/north-korea-fires-4-ballistic-missiles_1983883.html

Seoul: North Korea test-fired four ballistic missiles towards the Sea of Japan on Monday, in what Japan`s leader described as "an extremely dangerous action", the media reported.


Military in South Korea, Japan and the US all confirmed the launch of four projectiles, which one US official said were intermediate range missiles, CNN reported.

Three of the four missiles landed in its Special Economic Zone (EEZ) - an area stretching some 370 km from the coastline of northern Akita prefecture, Japanese Prime Minister told parliament on Monday.

"The latest launches of ballistic missiles clearly demonstrate evidence of a new threat from North Korea," Efe news reported citing Abe as saying. 

"These acts a very serious provocation" to Japan`s security."

According to South Korea`s Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS), the four projectiles were launched from an area near North Korea`s Dongchang-ri long-range missile site at 7.36 a.m., and flew about 1,000 km, Yonhap News Agency reported.


"We estimate the North fired four ballistic missiles. We are conducting an analysis (with the US) on the missiles to determine their type and other specifications. It will take a while before we can come up with a final analysis (based on American satellite data)," the statement said.

Acting President and Prime Minister Hwang Kyo-ahn convened a National Security Council meeting after the launches.

South Korea`s Foreign Ministry strongly condemned the incident and warned that the North would face consequences from its continued provocations and pursuit of nuclear and missile programs in defiance of the world`s increasing pressure.

Following the launch, the US has reaffirmed its commitment to defend itself and allies South Korea and Japan, by using the "full range of capabilities at our disposal".

"The US strongly condemns North Korea`s ballistic missile launches, which violate UN Security Council Resolutions explicitly prohibiting North Korea`s launches using ballistic missile technology," State Department acting spokesman Mark Toner said.

Toner said the US "calls on all countries to use every available channel and means of influence to make clear to the North and its enablers that further provocations are unacceptable, and take steps to show there are consequences to its unlawful conduct."

The latest provocation comes a day after the US said it may consider redeploying a tactical nuclear weapon in South Korea as a deterrent against growing nuclear and missile threats posed by the rogue regime.

On Friday, Pyongyang threatened to conduct more missile firings in response to the two-month-long Foal Eagle exercise between Seoul and Washington, which lasts through April.

In its latest provocations, Pyongyang launched an intermediate-range ballistic missile into the East Sea on February 12 to boast its military readiness and test the response from the new Donald Trump administration.

It was the first test-firing of a North Korean missile since Donald Trump became the American president on January 20.



First Published: Monday, March 6, 2017 - 11:56


----------



## BHarwana

SEOUL, South Korea — North Korea conducted a ground jet test of a newly developed high-thrust missile engine, the country’s state-run news media said on Sunday, even as Secretary of State Rex W. Tillerson is in the region discussing tougher strategies to help end the North’s nuclear and missile programs.

The Korean Central News Agency said the test took place at the same northwest facility where the country has been launching rockets to put satellites into orbit, which Western officials have said were efforts to develop an intercontinental ballistic missile.

Although North Korea has never flight-tested an intercontinental ballistic missile, it has recently demonstrated significant progress in its missile programs with new engines that could potentially deliver a nuclear warhead as far away as the United States.

Mr. Tillerson is in Asia, holding discussions with Japan, South Korea and China. In Seoul, South Korea, on Friday, he said that two decades of international efforts to end North Korea’s nuclear weapons program have failed, and he warned that all options should be on the table, including pre-emptive military action.

In August, North Korea said it had successfully tested a submarine-launched ballistic missile, after failing on several earlier attempts. Last month, it launched a new type of intermediate-range ballistic missile it said could carry a nuclear payload. And earlier this month, North Korea launched four ballistic missiles at the same time.

Since Kim Jong-un took power in 2011, North Korea has launched 46 ballistic missiles, including 24 last year, in violation of United Nations Security Council resolutions, according to South Korean officials.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/18/world/asia/north-korea-test-missile-engine.html?_r=0


----------



## BHarwana

The US military says it has detected a failed North Korean missile launch attempt.

The US military has detected a failed North Korean missile launch attempt, with a missile exploding within seconds of its launch.

"US Pacific Command detected what we assess was a failed North Korean missile launch attempt... in the vicinity of Kalma," Commander Dave Benham, a spokesman for US Pacific Command, said in a statement on Wednesday.

"A missile appears to have exploded within seconds of launch," Benham said, adding that work was being carried out on a more detailed assessment.
http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2017/03/22/nkorea-missile-tests-fail-us


----------



## BHarwana

The U.S. military detected a failed North Korean missile launch attempt, with a missile exploding within seconds of its launch, a U.S. military spokesman said.

South Korea said the apparent North Korean test launch on Wednesday morning did not go off normally. But the U.S. military statement shed more light on the latest in a series of missile tests by the isolated, nuclear armed state that have raised alarm across the region.

"U.S. Pacific Command detected what we assess was a failed North Korean missile launch attempt ... in the vicinity of Kalma," Commander Dave Benham, a spokesman for U.S. Pacific Command, said in a statement, referring to an air field on North Korea's east coast.

"A missile appears to have exploded within seconds of launch," Benham said, adding that work was being carried out on a more detailed assessment.

The South Korean defence ministry said it was also conducting analysis for further details.

South Korea's Yonhap news agency said the missile may have exploded as it was launched, before reaching an altitude at which it could be detected by South Korean radar.

The launch comes as the U.S. envoy for North Korea nuclear programme, Joseph Yun, met his South Korean counterpart in Seoul to discuss a response to the North's weapons programmes.

North Korea has conducted two nuclear tests and a series of missile launches since the beginning of last year in defiance of U.N. resolutions. It is believed to be working to develop nuclear-tipped missiles that can reach the United States.

Earlier on Wednesday, Japan's Kyodo news agency reported North Korea may have launched several missiles from an area on its east coast, citing a Japanese government source.

The launch may have failed, Kyodo said, adding that the type of missile involved was not known.

Last year, North Korea launched several intermediate-range missiles from the same area but only one of the tests was successful.

Last week, U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson visited Japan, South Korea and China and how to handle North Korea was a major issue in his talks.

Tillerson said all options, including a military one, were on the table if North Korea threatened South Korean or U.S. forces.


U.S. President Donald Trump on Sunday criticized North Korean leader Kim Jong Un, saying he was "acting very, very badly".

North Korea launched four ballistic missiles from near its west coast on March 6 and this week conducted a rocket engine test that its leader, Kim Jong Un, said opened "a new birth" of its rocket industry.

A senior U.S. official in Washington told Reuters on Monday that the Trump administration was considering sweeping sanctions as part of a broad review of measures to counter North Korea's nuclear and missile threat.

Undaunted by the possibility of even tougher sanctions aimed at cutting North Korea off from the global financial system, a North Korean diplomat said his government would pursue an "acceleration" of its nuclear and missile programmes.

This includes developing a "pre-emptive first strike capability" and an inter-continental ballistic missile, said Choe Myong Nam, deputy ambassador at the DPRK (North Korean) mission to the United Nations in Geneva.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-missiles-idUSKBN16T07M


----------



## Tiger Awan

This is an independent search and they believe that the the recent North Korea test of 4 missiles was actually a simulation of attack on US Marine Corps Air Station at Iwakuni

http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/24/1...a-nuclear-missile-test-tracking-icbm-analysis


*THE DETONATION DETECTIVES*
*How to decipher a North Korean missile test in just 72 hours*​
On the morning of March 6th, local time, at least four missiles were prepped for launch in North Korea. The missiles were transported to a field, and hefted upright in truck-mounted canisters. Lined up in a row against a backdrop of mountains, the engines fired and the missiles took off almost but not quite simultaneously, trailing skirts of flames behind them. They flew about 620 miles to splash down in the Sea of Japan — some of them falling less than 200 miles from Japan’s northwest shore.
The test launch escalated rising military tensions already heightened by ongoing US and South Korean military exercises. On Monday evening, the US started its deployment of the Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) missile defense battery in South Korea — angering both North Korea and China; North Korea threatened to retaliate with nuclear weapons if either the US or South Korea fires even “a single flame” inside its borders. And Chinese news media warned that deploying THAAD in South Korea could ignite an arms race.






The test launch also kicked off a much quieter flurry of activity thousands of miles away in the idyllic coastal town of Monterey, California. Famous for its world-class aquarium, Monterey is also home to an organization of arms control analysts devoted to studying the apocalypse. The James Martin Center for Nonproliferation Studies, or CNS — a nonprofit research group that specializes in weapons of mass destruction — is headquartered between Victorian houses on a quiet street marked by fog-fed cypress trees. CNS’s mission is ambitious: “To combat the spread of weapons of mass destruction (WMD) by training the next generation of nonproliferation specialists and disseminating timely information and analysis.”






Three of CNS’s arms control analysts are based here in Monterey: Melissa Hanham, Dave Schmerler, and Jeffrey Lewis. The trio uses unclassified, and often publicly available, data, photographs, video, and satellite images to investigate missile tests and nuclear programs across the world. They even work with other experts on social media to pick apart the details of a launch. “In a way we’re kind of like detectives,” Hanham says.

Affiliated with the Middlebury Institute of International Studies at Monterey, CNS is funded by private philanthropies as well as several governments, and also has offices in Washington, DC, and in Vienna, Austria. The analysts at CNS study WMD of all kinds, including chemical, biological, and, of course, nuclear weapons. They teach students at the Middlebury Institute of International Studies, publish their analyses online, and speak to journalists at _The_ _New York Times_, _The_ _Washington Post, _CNN, and, of course, _The Verge_. Lewis runs a blog and a podcast, both called _Arms Control Wonk_. David Wright, co-director of the global security program for the Union of Concerned Scientists, calls this team “as good as it gets.”

Over the last decade, North Korea has conducted at least five nuclear weapons tests. In the last few days, North Korea vowed to accelerate this work, _Reuters_ reports. “We are knee-deep in the arms race,” Lewis told _The Verge _over the phone_._ “I think we have to admit there’s an enormous wave of missile proliferation happening.”

That makes CNS’s work more vital than ever. It typically takes the CNS team several days to reconstruct the who, what, when, where, and why of a missile test. Following the March 6th launch, I rode along to chronicle their open-source investigation.

*DAY 0 – SUNDAY, MARCH 5TH*
“Everything starts on Twitter,” Hanham says. Sometimes, she added, when there’s been an underground nuclear test she’ll get a buzz from the US Geological Survey alerting her to the seismic waves. “But usually it's still Twitter — because tweets actually travel faster than the waves of an earthquake.”

On Sunday, March 5th, at 3:08PM PT, South Korean news agency Yonhap sent out a tweet announcing that a North Korean missile launch had been detected.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838526580037042177
The big question was whether this was a flight test of an intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) — a missile capable of flying thousands of miles to the US. Lewis, Hanham, and Schmerler kept a close watch on Twitter, paying particularly close attention to what government officials in the US, South Korea, and Japan said about the missile’s launch location, the height it reached, and the distance it traveled. That would help them figure out whether the missile was one they’d seen before, or something new.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838539521385971712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838540828943482880
Articles published Sunday evening reported that North Korea had fired not one, but four missiles from somewhere around the northwest city of Tongchang-ri, home to the Sohae Satellite Launching Station. That location led some observers to suspect that at least one of the missiles tested was an ICBM, Hanham says.

But the missile trajectories ruled out ICMBs as a possibility, Lewis tweeted that night. The Union of Concerned Scientist’s David Wright agreed in an article he published the next day: the missiles flew too low, and landed too soon — about 620 miles away from where they started.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838565769629720576
Had they been ICBMs, the missiles would have needed to be aimed almost straight up to land so nearby. The fact that multiple missiles had been fired at the same time — called a salvo — also punched holes in the ICBM theory. North Korea has not flight tested an ICBM yet, and it’s unlikely the country would launch four unproven missiles simultaneously.

Based on that data, Schmerler and Hanham told _The Verge_ that they felt confident the missiles were not ICBMs. The intent of the test wasn’t to try out some new feature or capability, but to practice for war, Hanham said. “In addition to physically having the technology, they need to be able to have a unit of people actually deploy it in a military scenario,” Hanham says. It’s a simulation of firing multiple missiles under battlefield conditions.

Lewis put it even more succinctly when I visited CNS a week and a half later: “So we practice striking them, and they practice nuking us,” he said. “Good times on the Korean peninsula.”

Based on the trajectory, Lewis, working in parallel with the Union of Concerned Scientists’ David Wright, narrowed down the missiles to two candidates: the Nodong (also called a Rodong), and an extended-range Scud, alternately called an ER Scud or Scud-ER. Both can carry chemical, biological, high-explosive, or even nuclear payloads — provided the warhead is small enough.

The Nodong is a 52-foot-tall missile that can travel nearly 1,000 miles. First successfully flight tested in 1993, the Nuclear Threat Initiative estimates that there are about 200 deployed by North Korea — and still more are exported. The ER Scud is slighter and smaller than the Nodong, and three ER Scuds appear to have been fired in a similar salvoin September 2016. Still, Lewis tweeted on Sunday night that he wasn’t ready to say yet what the missiles were solely based on the trajectory: “I'd really like more data before pronouncing a missile-type. YMMV!” he wrote. (Your mileage may vary.)

*DAY 1 – MONDAY, MARCH 6TH*
Fitting together trajectories and the history of a country’s arsenal helps experts home in on likely suspects. But details in photographs and video provide the biggest clues regarding the location of a launch. On Monday morning, the CNS’s resident photo expert Dave Schmerler was still waiting for the North Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) to release photos of the test.

The fact that four missiles landed in the Sea of Japan told Schmerler that the test was at least mostly successful, which made him think that the photos were likely coming soon — and he had an idea of what they’d depict. “We’re probably going to get images of Kim Jong Un sitting in front of a desk with an ashtray,” Schmerler says. “He’s going to be chain smoking the whole entire time, watching the missiles flying through the air, and smiling.”

By Monday afternoon, KCNA released the photos; Kim Jong Un was smiling.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838909868887134209
Schmerler set to work, looking past the subject of the image and identifying landmarks like mountains, trees, hills, and buildings, trying to envision what these features would look like from above. Then he flew over the launch region identified in media reports using Google Earth. “Because that’s what I do for fun, which is weird,” he jokes. “I’ll try to match the jigsaw puzzle piece to what I created in my head.”

Then, he says, he creates little proofs using other photos of the launch, to check himself: if he’s looking north and sees a certain building in a different photo, he knows he’s on the right track.

Locating the test site isn’t as simple as identifying the right missile silo. The ER Scuds, for example, are road-mobile missiles, Hanham says, which means they’re launched from the back of trucks. To confuse attempts at a preemptive strike, these trucks drive continuously around the country, from tunnels to caves to warehouses to bunkers hidden inside hills. That makes figuring out where the missiles are located like a high-stakes shell game.

“If the moment comes and we’re at war, the US and South Korea and Japan want to know exactly where these missiles are and neutralize them,” Hanham says. “The more times we can locate either where they’re based or how they plan on deploying them, the better we will be at not being caught by surprise.”

On Monday night, open-source intelligence analyst Nathan Hunt of Strategic Sentinel was the first to ID the field where the missile test took place and tweeted out his findings.

https://twitter.com/ISNJH/status/838923412332548096

The field was a flat area close to, but not at, the Sohae Satellite Launch Station. After triangulating the mountain ridges, the railroad tracks, and the road, Schmerler said that Hunt was right: “You can see the mountains in the back. And just like a fingerprint, mountains are very unique,” Schmerler says.

As for the missiles themselves, the early round of photos released on Monday afternoon made Schmerler suspect that they were indeed extended-range scuds.

https://twitter.com/DaveSchmerler/status/838918898565038080

The nose cone that looks like one cone stacked on top of another — called a biconic cone — had been seen on ER scuds before. But, Schmerler added in an email, he wanted to get better pictures before making the final call.

*DAY 2 – TUESDAY, MARCH 7TH*
Jeffrey Lewis wakes up very, very early in the morning. And when he woke up on Tuesday, he realized that while Hunt had identified the launch site, no one had bothered to locate where Kim Jong Un watched it from. There were two buildings on the most likely hilltop, and Lewis noticed a tree growing through the viewing platform in one of the photos. He matched up the tree, and characteristics of the rooftop on Google Earth. The authors of an analysis on the website 38 North, run by the School of Advanced International Studies at Johns Hopkins University, came to the same conclusions.

*



*
Schmerler says you never know which detail will confirm or refute the story that North Korea’s government-run media machine is spinning: “In order to better understand the truth behind the actual events, you have to take the media they give you and look deeper to see if there are any inconsistencies with the story they told you.”

One of those inconsistencies might have been the number of missiles, Schmerler discovered. Early Tuesday morning, CNN published a story quoting an anonymous US official that said North Korea might have actually launched five missiles, not four — and one of them failed to launch. Captain Jeff Davis, a Pentagon spokesperson, was quoted by_Reuters_ saying, "There were four that landed. There may be a higher number of launches that we're not commenting on.” But Schmerler isn’t one to trust government claims without verifying them himself.

More photos had been released since Monday, and a few included a map that clearly showed four missile arcs.

But in the background of a couple of the photos was a computer monitor with a map, a time stamp, and five cells that contained green arcs — which Schmerler thought might have been the anticipated trajectories of the missiles. In the clearest photo, the fifth cell was obscured by Kim Jong Un’s hand, pointing at the screen. But there was another photo where the cell was visible in the distant background. Schmerler cut it out, blew it up, and spliced together the images of the monitors. The fifth cell looked just like the other four — he thought it was plausible there had been a fifth missile that didn’t launch, or that exploded on the launchpad.



















Nick Hansen, a retired Army imagery analyst and affiliate with Stanford University’s Center for International Security and Cooperation, isn’t as certain that there was a fifth missile in the lineup that morning. “If it didn’t go, and it blew up, that’d be obvious. If it didn’t go and they dragged it back to the barn, if you will, that’ll be tougher, and if it wasn’t there at all,” he said, that would be even harder to determine.

*The map also revealed the target of the simulation. Schmerler flipped the map right-side up and zoomed in, revealing an arc that traveled down the map from where the four missiles landed toward a US Marine Corps Air Station at Iwakuni. That’s where the squadron of F-35B stealth fighter planes participating in joint US–South Korea military exercises are based. Had the missiles been aimed further south, they they would have landed on the US base, The Japan Times reports based on Schmerler’s analysis. The test launch was a shot across the bow.*


*https://twitter.com/DaveSchmerler/status/839265554607136770*

The new photos also confirmed the team’s designation of the missiles: the size of the trucks, the shape of the nose cone, the serial number on one of the missiles, and the color of the engine exhaust all screamed ER Scud.

*DAY 3 – WEDNESDAY, MARCH 8TH*
The problem with relying on North Korean propaganda photos for verification is that they’re commonly doctored. Often, these touch-ups are cosmetic, Hanham says. Photos might be altered to tweak the sky, shine up the medals on a general’s chest, or to erase Kim Jong Un’s ever-present cigarette. His ear is also frequently photoshopped, Hanham says, although she doesn’t know what they’re trying to hide. Schmerler thinks a cyst.

“When it comes to hiding evidence of a failure or creating the illusion of a success, that’s when it becomes really interesting to us,” Hanham says.

If a photo has been digitally retouched, sharpened, or repainted, our eyes might not be able to spot it, Hanham explains. But, as long as the photo isn’t, say, a screenshot from a video, a computer can see the alterations to the data represented by the colored pixels. She and her colleagues use software called Tungstene made by a French company called Exo Makina to look for these mathematical anomalies.

Normally, the visual static, or noise, of a photograph should be uniform across each part of an image. So one of the Tungstene algorithms pinpoints areas with suspicious variations, which could be because an object is particularly reflective — or because something was retouched. But it can’t tell her why.

In the spring of 2015, North Korea released photos of a submarine-launched ballistic missile test with the missile speeding up to the sky from the water. Hanham ran the photo through Tungstene, and the program highlighted two areas of the photo that seemed off. One was Kim Jong Un’s hand — which, she suspects, was edited to erase his cigarette. “That’s not enormously important from a WMD perspective, but it does mean that this photo has been changed,” she says.

The other anomalies surrounded the missile. When Hanham applied another filter that tracks how light waves emanate from their source, she realized that the flames underneath the missiles weren’t actually radiating light — something flames typically do.


“There was a _small _part of the sky that was glowing,” she says. But it wasn’t the plume of the missile. Instead, she thinks the missile was pasted over something else glinting in the sky to create the illusion of a successful test. “We just use our best guess, that they were trying to show a missile launch, when one didn’t actually happen.” (Other analysts have found additional evidence that the photos were doctored, although South Korean officials dispute this claim.)

When she ran the images from the March 6th test through Tungstene, Hanham didn’t see any clear tweaks. She did find, however, that the photo of the missiles in the field _had _been run through Adobe Photoshop at least once, and that the focus was off-center. It’s possible, she says, that the images had been cropped — or that the photographer used a camera that allows you to change where the camera focuses.

Satellites can tell a more honest story. The team uses images collected by private satellite imaging company Planet to search for concrete and vegetation scorched by the heat of a missile’s engines. Near-infrared sensors on Planet’s satellites are best at picking out the brown burn scars against earth-toned vegetation and dirty pavement. Finding one can confirm the location of a missile test — and maybe even indicate how successful it was.



If a fifth missile had indeed been present in the launch lineup on March 6th, and exploded on the launchpad, it’s possible that it could have left a burn scar. But neither the CNS team, nor Nick Hansen, could spot one in Planet’s satellite images of the site. So if there really was a fifth missile, it may have simply failed to launch. From the data they can access, it’s unlikely the team will learn more.

*The Results*

Three days after the test launch, the team was confident enough in its reconstruction that Lewis published his analysis on foreignpolicy.com: “North Korea is Practicing for Nuclear War.” The launch wasn’t to test new technology, he wrote, but to practice firing missiles at US bases in Japan.

Scott Snyder, director of the Program on US–Korea Policy at the Council on Foreign relations, says the findings of the report made sense, and had “a certain shock value.” He added, “People stick to their default analysis of, ‘Oh, well, there the North Koreans go again,’ without realizing maybe there are new capabilities here that should force us to go back and revisit those assumptions.”

Six days later, Schmerler was certain enough that there might have been a fifth missile that failed to launch to share his conclusions on NKNews.com. He wrote that he’ll have to wait for more launches to be certain, “but there is certainly enough to question the official story.”

Hansen says that these kinds of open-source analyses are critical for filling in policy analysts outside government who might not have access to classified intelligence. Without their work, he says, “You’d see a press release from the Air Force or South Korea or Japan that a missile was launched today from North Korea, but you wouldn’t understand the context. You wouldn’t understand why.”

Meanwhile, more tests loom on the horizon. On March 19th, North Korea test fired a rocket engine that _could _possibly be used in an ICBM. And on Wednesday, March 22nd, the North fired another test launch that appears to have failed shortly after launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

North Korea needs all the practice they can get if Kim wants to dent anything outside of South Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

*Another Rocket Engine Test by North Korea*

North Korea has carried out another test of a rocket engine that U.S. officials believe could be part of its program to develop an intercontinental ballistic missile, officials told Reuters on Monday.

The latest test follows one earlier this month, and is another sign of Pyongyang's advancing weapons program. It comes amid mounting U.S. concerns about additional missile and nuclear tests, potentially in the near future.

*Several U.S. officials , speaking on the condition of anonymity, said the test took place on Friday night and the engine could possibly be used in an intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM).*

Earlier this month North Korea n leader Kim Jong Un said his country had conducted a test of a new high-thrust engine at its Tongchang-ri rocket launch station, saying it was "a new birth" of its rocket industry.

At the time, North Korea's official media said the engine would help it achieve world-class satellite launch capability, indicating the test was of a new type of rocket engine for long-range missiles.

Kim also has said North Korea is close to an ICBM test-launch.

North Korea has been testing rocket engines and heat-shields for an ICBM while developing the technology to guide a missile after re-entry into the atmosphere following a liftoff, experts have said.

Once fully developed, a North Korean ICBM could threaten the continental United States, which is around 9,000 km (5,500 miles) from the North. ICBMs have a minimum range of about 5,500 km (3,400 miles), but some are designed to travel 10,000 km (6,200 miles) or farther.

The reclusive state has conducted five nuclear tests and a series of missile launches in defiance of U.N. resolutions.

U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson said during a visit to the region that a military response would be "on the table" if Pyongyang took action to threaten South Korea and U.S. forces.

The Trump administration is still deliberating its policy on North Korea, but appears to be giving priority to less risky options than pre-emptive military strikes.

It is considering sweeping sanctions aimed at cutting North Korea off from the global financial system as part of a broad review of measures to counter Pyongyang's nuclear and missile threat.

http://time.com/4714723/north-korea-rocket-engine-test/

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/03/27/politics/north-korea-missile-engine-test/

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...ssile-engine-us-officials-117032800456_1.html

They are taking this whole missile test thing to the point where not conducting a test in a month will be considered a news


----------



## Hassan Guy

Keel said:


> Given time, DPRK's rocket technology is going to surpass that of india despite the heavy sanctions


Probably already has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

Hassan Guy said:


> Probably already has.


 
They may have hovered above Mars before the indians if not due to the sanctions, hahaha


----------



## AMCA

Keel said:


> They may have hovered above Mars before the indians if not due to the sanctions, hahaha



So why aren't you guys up there already?


----------



## Keel

AMCA said:


> So why aren't you guys up there already?



because we are not a super powwar


----------



## AMCA

Keel said:


> because we are not a super powwar



Who is stopping you?


----------



## Keel

AMCA said:


> Who is stopping you?



haha guess who?
Those who are jealous at our immense talents


----------



## AMCA

Keel said:


> haha guess who?
> Those who are jealous at our immense talents



lol, its rather your incompetency.


----------



## Keel

AMCA said:


> lol, its rather your incompetency.



compare to india?
do an opinion poll on this forum and check out which country: China or india is more capable!


----------



## AMCA

Keel said:


> compare to india?
> do an opinion poll on this forum and check out which country: China or india is more capable!



Depends on where you have a poll ! Fair polls dont happen on unfair places.


----------



## Keel

AMCA said:


> Depends on where you have a poll ! Fair polls dont happen on unfair places.



you can review the case of aerial space achievements - item by item comparing China and india with third party authoritative supports

I'll join in the discussion definitely
You will be embarrassed


----------



## AMCA

Keel said:


> you can review the case of aerial space achievements - item by item comparing China and india with third party authoritative supports
> 
> I'll join in the discussion definitely
> You will be embarrassed



Well somebody said about mars and is now totally embarrassed to discuss that !


----------



## 艹艹艹

great


----------



## Gothic

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-39475178


Donald Trump has said the United States will "solve" the nuclear threat from North Korea, with or without China's help.

"If China is not going to solve North Korea, we will. That is all I am telling you," he said in an interview with UK paper the Financial Times.

Pressed on whether he thought he could succeed alone, he replied: "Totally."

Mr Trump was speaking ahead of a scheduled visit from Chinese President Xi Jinping this week.

"China has great influence over North Korea. And China will either decide to help us with North Korea, or they won't. And if they do that will be very good for China, and if they don't it won't be good for anyone," Mr Trump told the FT.

Asked if he meant "one-on-one" unilateral action, Mr Trump said: "I don't have to say any more. Totally."

He did not give any further details on what action he would take.

Mr Trump's brief comments, published just days before the key meeting with Mr Xi at Mar-a-Lago on Thursday, are the latest in a series of warnings over North Korea's nuclear development.

There are fears that Pyongyang could eventually develop the ability to launch long-range nuclear missiles capable of striking the mainland United States.


----------



## Deino

Seems as if "totally" is one of his favourite words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gothic

Deino said:


> Seems as if "totally" is one of his favourite words.



yes , i bet he learned it from his daughter


----------



## Aasimkhan

Gothic said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-39475178
> 
> 
> Donald Trump has said the United States will "solve" the nuclear threat from North Korea, with or without China's help.
> 
> "If China is not going to solve North Korea, we will. That is all I am telling you," he said in an interview with UK paper the Financial Times.
> 
> Pressed on whether he thought he could succeed alone, he replied: "Totally."
> 
> Mr Trump was speaking ahead of a scheduled visit from Chinese President Xi Jinping this week.
> 
> "China has great influence over North Korea. And China will either decide to help us with North Korea, or they won't. And if they do that will be very good for China, and if they don't it won't be good for anyone," Mr Trump told the FT.
> 
> Asked if he meant "one-on-one" unilateral action, Mr Trump said: "I don't have to say any more. Totally."
> 
> He did not give any further details on what action he would take.
> 
> Mr Trump's brief comments, published just days before the key meeting with Mr Xi at Mar-a-Lago on Thursday, are the latest in a series of warnings over North Korea's nuclear development.
> 
> There are fears that Pyongyang could eventually develop the ability to launch long-range nuclear missiles capable of striking the mainland United States.


This As-Ho__ should understand that North Korea is a NUCLEAR WEAPONS STATE


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

So, basically the same thing as Obama. All talk and no action.

Why not.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 帅的一匹

Without china' permission, no one dare to touch DPRK.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cirr

The Americans need to step over the dead bodies of the South Koreans before opening the first salvo.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## BHarwana

*DPRK fires ballistic missile into eastern waters*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-04-05 10:23

SEOUL - The Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK) on Wednesday test-fired one ballistic missile into eastern waters, South Korea's defense ministry said.

A Seoul ministry official told Xinhua that the ballistic missile was fired at about 6:42 am local time from Sinpo in North Hamgyeong province, in northeastern DPRK. The missile flew about 60 km into its eastern waters.

It was not known what type of missile it was as the military authorities of South Korea and the United States are still analyzing the firing.

According to Yonhap news agency report, it was not an intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) or a submarine launched ballistic missile (SLBM).

On March 22, Pyongyang test-launched what was presumed to be a Musudan intermediate-range ballistic missile from its eastern region, but it failed as it exploded in midair.

On Feb 12, the DPRK successfully test-fired a new type of intermediate-range ballistic missile, called Pukguksong-2.

The test-firing came as combined forces of South Korea and the United States are conducting joint annual spring war games, codenamed Key Resolve and Foal Eagle that are scheduled to end by the end of this month.

A variety of U.S. strategic weapons were mobilized to the war games, including a nuclear-powered aircraft carrier, a nuclear-powered submarine and nuclear-capable bombers.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/world/2017-04/05/content_28798415.htm


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...-japan-us-warns-pyongyang/article17821398.ece

* The missile launch comes ahead of the crucial meeting between President Donald Trump and his Chinese counterpart Xi Jinping in Florida *

The US on Wednesday said that it is considering all options to tackle the threat posed by North Korea’s repeated nuclear arms tests, hours after Pyongyang fired another ballistic missile into the Sea of Japan.

Confirming the missile launch, the US Pacific Command said that its systems “detected and tracked” what it assessed was a North Korean missile launch at 11:42 AM (Hawaii time) on April 4.

“The launch of a single ballistic missile occurred at a land-based facility near Sinpo,” the Command said in a statement.

The missile was tracked until it landed in the Sea of Japan at 11:51 AM (Hawaii time).

“Initial assessments indicate the type of missile was a KN-15 medium range ballistic missile,” it said.

“North Korea launched yet another intermediate range ballistic missile. The United States has spoken enough about North Korea. We have no further comment,” Secretary of State Rex Tillerson said in a statement.

The missile launch comes ahead of the crucial meeting between President Donald Trump and his Chinese counterpart Xi Jinping in Florida on Tuesday during which the two leaders are expected to discuss a range of global issues, including North Korea’s nuclear ambitions.

The White House reacted strongly to the launch and said that the clock is ticking for Pyongyang.

“I can tell you that it is now urgent, because we feel that the clock is very, very quickly running out,” a senior White House official told reporters at a news conference.

“We would have loved to see North Korea join the community of nations. They’ve been given that opportunity over the course of different dialogues and offers over the course of four administrations, with some of our best diplomats and statesmen doing the best they could to bring about a resolution. “The clock has now run out and all options are on the table for us,” the official said.

The testing of nuclear weapons by North Korea is expected to figure prominently in talks between the Trump and Jinping during their meeting, the official said on condition of anonymity.

“North Korea clearly is a matter of urgent interest for the president and the administration as a whole. The president has been pretty clear in messaging how important it is for China to coordinate with the United States, and for China to begin exerting its considerable economic leverage to bring about a peaceful resolution to that problem.”

“It is going to come up in their discussions. Somewhere on the order of just shy of 90 per cent of North Korea’s external trade is with China. So, even though we hear sometimes that China’s political influence may have diminished with North Korea, clearly its economic leverage has not. It is considerable,” the official said.

The US will be monitoring how well partners, including China, implement the UN resolutions with regard to North Korea.

“Coal is one very important area, given the volume of trade and what that means in terms of hard currency to the North Korean regime. And certainly we’ll use whatever methods we have to monitor compliance,” the official said.

The US will always act to defend its homeland and allies from any threat, particularly the one posed by Kim Jong Un’s regime with the kinds of terrible weapons that they’re developing.


----------



## Hindustani78

*North Korea's latest missile test threatens security in the Russian Far East, leading the Russian Aerospace Forces units to raise its combat readiness alert, Russian senator Victor Ozerov told Sputnik on Wednesday.*
*




*
*https://sputniknews.com/military/201704051052305864-north-korea-russia-alert/

*
MOSCOW (Sputnik) — North Korea reportedly launched a ballistic missile from Sinpho, South Hamgyong province, toward the Sea of Japan earlier in the day. The medium-range ballistic missile of the Pukykson-2 type, as claimed by the South Korean military, flew 37 miles and reached an altitude of 117 miles.

"Units of the Russian Aerospace Forces are on hair-trigger alert. There is a threat in our Far East because there may be errors during the launch and we should be more careful in our airspace," Ozerov, chair of the defense committee, said.

Russia cannot exert influence on North Korea over its nuclear program as long as the United States holds military drills and deploys its missile defense system in the region, the Russian senator added.

"We are ready to use our influence with North Korea at negotiations. But when there is constant pressure on Pyongyang from the US, which conducts exercises along the North Korean borders with South Korea, when the US develops the new missile defense system in the region, it is difficult for Russia to talk with Pyongyang in these conditions," Ozerov said.


----------



## Shotgunner51

*North Korea fires a ballistic missile as Trump prepares to host China’s Xi*





North Korea launched a fourth missile test of the year on April 5, all believed to be in pursuit of crafting an intercontinental ballistic missile that can hit the United States. (Reuters)

By Anna Fifield April 4 at 9:44 PM

SEOUL — North Korea fired another ballistic missile Wednesday morning, apparently testing a land-based version of its missile that can be fired from a submarine, in a development that nonproliferation experts called “scary.”

The launch comes shortly after Pyongyang said it planned to mark two key anniversaries this month as “big” political events, and a day before President Trump meets with visiting Chinese President Xi Jinping — with North Korea at the top of the agenda.

Secretary of State Rex Tillerson issued a terse statement after the launch.

“North Korea launched yet another intermediate range ballistic missile,” he said. “The United States has spoken enough about North Korea. We have no further comment.”​
South Korean and U.S. military officials said the medium-range missile was fired from a land base near the east coast port of Sinpo, home to a known North Korean submarine base.






In August, North Korea made a major technological breakthrough by launching a ballistic missile from a submarine near Sinpo. It flew about 300 miles before falling into the sea inside Japan’s air defense identification zone, the area in which Tokyo controls aircraft movement. North Korean leader Kim Jong Un boasted about the launch, describing it as “the greatest success.”

That missile was a KN-11, which North Korea calls the Pukkuksong-1 or Polaris-1. Wednesday’s missile appeared to be a KN-15, according to the U.S. Pacific Command, based in Hawaii. This is a land-based version of the medium-range submarine-launched ballistic missile.

But Wednesday’s missile did not appear to fly very far, only about 40 miles, after being launched at 6:40 a.m. Seoul time, South Korean military officials said.

The U.S. Pacific Command said the missile “did not pose a threat to North America.”

What made the launch “scary,” according to Melissa Hanham of the James Martin Center for Nonproliferation Studies in California, was that the missile appeared to have been powered by solid fuel.

“Solid fuel is very significant because they can launch these missiles much faster and with a smaller entourage than with liquid-fueled missiles, making them much harder for the United States, South Korea and Japan to spot from satellites,” she said.​
Furthermore, the test suggests that North Korea is looking for ways to launch its medium-range missiles more easily and cheaply.

“They’ve essentially taken their submarine-launched missile and turned it into a land-based one,” Hanham said. Instead of being launched from a submarine, these missiles can be launched from trucks, which North Korea is able to produce.​
North Korea’s launches of a steady stream of medium-range missiles are seen as part of a broader intercontinental ballistic missile program, as they could form the stages of a three-stage longer-range weapon.

Kim has signaled that his regime is working on a missile capable of reaching the United States. He said in his New Year’s Day address that North Korea has “entered the final stage of preparation for a test-launch of an intercontinental ballistic missile.”

After Kim’s statement, Trump tweeted, “It won’t happen!”

More recently, Trump has warned that the United States will take unilateral action to eliminate the nuclear threat from North Korea unless China increases pressure on Kim’s regime.

Trump will host Xi for two days of talks, starting Thursday, at his Mar-a-Lago resort in Florida.

“China has great influence over North Korea. And China will either decide to help us with North Korea, or they won’t,” Trump said in an interview with the Financial Times published Monday.​
This summit, coinciding with a tense situation on the Korean Peninsula, has led to speculation of imminent provocations from North Korea.

Satellite images taken over the past 10 days have shown a prolonged and heightened level of activity at North Korea’s underground testing site, sparking speculation about whether a sixth nuclear test is planned.

Plus, North Korea has resumed last year’s steady firing of missiles from sites on both the east and west coasts. The last one, on March 22, exploded shortly after launch.

Nonproliferation experts say it is clear that North Korea is determined to make progress on its missile program — and presumably on its goal to attach a nuclear warhead to a missile capable of reaching the mainland United States.

Compounding matters, April is an important month on the North Korean calendar, and the regime likes to mark important dates with fireworks — both with firework displays in the center of Pyongyang and with missile flares. The regime celebrates the 105th birthday of the late founding president Kim Il Sung on April 15 and the 85th anniversary of the foundation of the Korean People’s Army 10 days later.

These events coincide with annual drills by the South Korean and U.S. militaries, practicing for a sudden change on the northern half of the peninsula. With American aircraft carriers and fighter jets brought to South Korea for the exercises, North Korea views them as a pretext for an invasion and always protests vociferously.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...83fa36-1988-11e7-8003-f55b4c1cfae2_story.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

_Fat Kim is unnecessarily provocative. He is just asking for trouble.
I hope President Xi and Trump can come to an agreement to deal with him._

========
Reuters | Tue Apr 4, 2017 | 6:03pm EDT
*Any check on North Korea has to involve China: U.S. general*





_U.S. Air Force General John Hyten, Commander of U.S. Strategic Command, testifies in a Senate Armed Services Committee hearing on Capitol Hill in Washington, U.S., April 4, 2017. REUTERS/Yuri Gripas_


Any effort to curb North Korea's weapons program will need to involve China, a senior U.S. military official said on Tuesday, just days after President Donald Trump said Washington might deal with Pyongyang's nuclear and missile programs on its own if need be.

On Sunday, Trump said in an interview with the Financial Times, that China has great influence over North Korea and that "China will either decide to help us with North Korea, or they won’t. And if they do that will be very good for China, and if they don’t, it won’t be good for anyone."

Trump and Chinese President Xi Jinping are meeting in Florida on Thursday and Friday.

On Tuesday, General John Hyten, the head of U.S. Strategic Command, said it was difficult to see a solution to North Korea that did not involve China.

"*Any solution to the North Korean problem has to involve China*," Hyten said at a U.S. Senate Armed Services Committee hearing.

"I am a military officer, my job is to provide military options to the president ... but I look at it from a strategic perspective and I can't see a solution that doesn't involve China," Hyten said.

It is not clear whether Trump's comments will move China, which has taken steps to increase economic pressure on Pyongyang but has long been unwilling to do anything that may destabilize the North and send millions of refugees across the border into China.

It is also unclear what the United States might do on its own to deflect North Korea from the expansion of its nuclear capabilities and from the development of missiles with ever-longer ranges and the capacity to deliver atomic warheads.

North Korea has been testing rocket engines and heat-shields for an intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) while developing technology to guide a missile after re-entry into the atmosphere following a liftoff.

Once fully developed, a North Korean ICBM could threaten the continental United States.

The reclusive state has conducted five nuclear tests and a series of missile launches in defiance of United Nations resolutions.

Trump's national security aides have completed a review of U.S. options to try to curb North Korea's nuclear and missile programs that includes economic and military measures but leans more toward sanctions and increased pressure on Beijing to rein in its reclusive neighbor.


_(Reporting by Idrees Ali)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> "I am a military officer, my job is to provide military options to the president ... but I look at it from a strategic perspective and I can't see a solution that doesn't involve China," Hyten said.



Which means no unilateral action in the absence or opposition of China. This is a rational approach, however, Mad Trump is capable of doing crazy things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hoangsa74

trump already flat out declared that if china did not want to deal with north korea, the usa will STRIKE this time.
trump wants to make history and the republican party has had a policy of waging war. trump's advisor Stephen bannon publicly stated that the usa would go to war with china within 10 years; going to war with north korea is just a walk to the park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

hoangsa74 said:


> trump already flat out declared that if china did not want to deal with north korea, the usa will STRIKE this time.
> trump wants to make history and the republican party has had a policy of waging war. trump's advisor Stephen bannon publicly stated that the usa would go to war with china within 10 years; going to war with north korea is just a walk to the park.



You mean this dude ?
*Steve Bannon loses National Security Council seat*
5 April 2017




http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-39508351

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

WORLD NEWS | Thu Apr 6, 2017 | 3:20am EDT
*Little progress reining in North Korea, U.S. commander says before Trump-Xi summit*





_North Korean Leader Kim Jong Un guides the Korean People's Army Tank Crews' Competition 2017 in this undated photo released by North Korea's Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) in Pyongyang on April 1, 2017. KCNA/via REUTERS_

By Tim Kelly and Ju-min Park | TOKYO/SEOUL

Diplomatic and economic measures taken to rein in North Korea's missile program have not had the desired effect, a senior U.S. military commander said on Thursday after the North's latest test triggered a flurry of calls among world leaders.

U.S President Donald Trump led calls with leaders and senior officials from Japan and South Korea on Thursday to discuss the latest provocation from Pyongyang, hours before Trump begins a much-anticipated summit with Chinese counterpart Xi Jinping.

"Up to this point I think it is fair to say ... that economic and diplomatic efforts have not supported the progress people have been anticipating and looking forward to," U.S. Pacific Fleet Commander Admiral Scott Swift said in Tokyo, where he was meeting Japanese Self Defence Force commanders and foreign ministry officials.

North Korea's nuclear and missile programs will be high on the agenda when Trump and Xi meet at Trump's Mar-a-Lago resort in Florida later on Thursday, with anger in Beijing simmering over the deployment of an advanced U.S. anti-missile system in South Korea.

Analysts have said Wednesday's launch of a ballistic missile from North Korea's east coast probably took place with the Trump-Xi summit in mind as the reclusive state presses ahead in defiance of United Nations resolutions and sanctions.

In a phone call with Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe on Thursday, Trump again said that all options were on the table when it came to North Korea's continued missile tests.

Swift said a military response remained among those options.

"That decision would be up to the president," he told reporters. "The military was always an option."

Tensions on the Korean peninsula and the Trump-Xi summit began to worry markets on Thursday, with the dollar and Wall Street shares slipping.

"The market is only starting to factor in recent developments regarding North Korea, and it now wants to figure out the geopolitical implications of the U.S.-China summit," said Shusuke Yamada, a senior strategist at Bank of America Merrill Lynch in Tokyo.

*"DANGEROUS PROVOCATION"*

Abe said the two leaders had agreed that North Korea's latest ballistic missile launch was "a dangerous provocation and a serious threat".

He told reporters at his Tokyo residence he was watching to see how China would respond to Pyongyang after Xi meets Trump.

The White House said in a statement after the Abe call Trump "made clear that the United States would continue to strengthen its ability to deter and defend itself and its allies with the full range of its military capabilities".

Trump has repeatedly said he wants China to do more to exert its economic influence over its unpredictable ally in Pyongyang to restrain its nuclear and missile programs, but China denies it has any overriding influence on North Korea.

On Sunday, Trump held out the possibility of using trade as a lever to secure Chinese cooperation, while suggesting Washington might deal with Pyongyang's nuclear and missile programs on its own if need be.

Any launch of objects using ballistic missile technology is a violation of U.N. Security Council resolutions. The North has defied the ban, saying it infringes on its sovereign rights to self-defense and the pursuit of space exploration.

In another call on Thursday, Trump's national security adviser H.R. McMaster told his South Korean counterpart that Washington remained committed to the deployment of the Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) system in South Korea.

South Korea and the United States say the sole purpose of the THAAD system is to defend against missile launches from North Korea but China says the system's powerful radar could penetrate into its territory.

The United States began deploying the first elements of the THAAD system in South Korea last month, despite angry opposition from China.

South Korean officials said McMaster discussed the North's latest missile launch and the Trump-Xi summit in a call with his counterpart in Seoul, Kim Kwan-jin.

"Both sides agreed to pursue ... plans in order to substantially strengthen the international community's sanctions and pressure on North Korea," South Korea's presidential Blue House said in a statement.

" ... both agreed to push forward the deployment of THAAD by U.S. forces in Korea," it said.

U.S. officials said the missile launched on Wednesday appeared to be a liquid-fueled, extended-range Scud missile that only traveled a fraction of its range before spinning out of control.

They said it flew about 60 km (40 miles) from its launch site near Sinpo, a port city on the North's east coast where a submarine base is located.

As well as a growing list of ballistic missile launches, North Korea has also conducted two nuclear weapons tests since January 2016.







(This story has been refiled to correct spelling of Bank of America Merrill Lynch strategist's first name to Shusuke in paragraph 10)


(Additional reporting by William Mallard, Kiyoshi Takenaka and Shinichi Saoshiro in TOKYO Eric Beech in WASHINGTON; Editing by Paul Tait)


********

_Hope they can get rid of this idiot asap!_
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> Which means no unilateral action in the absence or opposition of China. This is a rational approach, however, Mad Trump is capable of doing crazy things.


Last Sunday Trump threatened to act unilaterally if necessary, then only within three days North Korea fired a missile again. Of course China Foreign Ministry denies anything to do with it, such response must be purely by NK. I wonder from where NK gets the necessary CNC machine tools, precision components, semiconductors/electronics and aeronautical materials to assemble the missile, and the specialty fuel to fire them?


ahojunk said:


> Washington remained committed to the deployment of the Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) system in South Korea.





ahojunk said:


> The United States began deploying the first elements of the THAAD system in South Korea last month


Then China remains committed to "powerless" in restraining North Korea nuke, space and ICBM programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Offshore

I predict, one day before Xi and Trump meet..
Jong Un will shoot another missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> Diplomatic and economic measures taken to rein in North Korea's missile program have not had the desired effect, a senior U.S. military commander said on Thursday after the North's latest test triggered a flurry of calls among world leaders.



First of all, the US general must explain why the US singlehandedly undermined the SPT process staging live drill with SK and still not recognizing DPRK as a state.

The has an innate interest in not solving, and even hacking, the peace in the Korean Peninsula.

They made it a DPRK-US competition, completely disregarding the fact that it is a DPRK-ROK dispute.

The US has not and does not care about human cost in the event of a war; hence, they simply pursue mad imperialist strategy.

Go historically back and analyze the progress and demise of SPT, you will see US insincerity and provocations all along.

And now, this shameless entity accusing China for not doing enough.

Unpresidented!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> First of all, the US general must explain why the US singlehandedly undermined the SPT process staging live drill with SK and still not recognizing DPRK as a state.
> 
> The has an innate interest in not solving, and even hacking, the peace in the Korean Peninsula.
> 
> They made it a DPRK-US competition, completely disregarding the fact that it is a DPRK-ROK dispute.
> 
> The US has not and does not care about human cost in the event of a war; hence, they simply pursue mad imperialist strategy.
> 
> Go historically back and analyze the progress and demise of SPT, you will see US insincerity and provocations all along.
> 
> And now, this shameless entity accusing China for not doing enough.
> 
> Unpresidented!


Agree, despite all the media hypes, lies and excuses, the inconvenient truth is always China-US rivalry.

Lockheed Martin, US Government all want to target China by THAAD, but of course will downplay the inconvenient truth and hype up "SK defensive" as an excuse. The excuse is so lame, just look at the map and check size of peninsula, but no other better choice.

China in passive response also needs to downplay the inconvenient truth, hence media hypes up "SK threat" as a reactionary move. Now judging by negative effects this is also lame, but again, no better option. The best move is always proactive, like being actively "powerless" in restraining NK nuke and ICBM programs, plausible deniability allows the inconvenient truth be downplayed. I bet China will continue to trade "rice and potatoes only" with NK, NK will discover all strategic mines below their feet, build advanced industrial complex and escalate nuke & ICBM programs, China Foreign Ministry will deny any relationship with NK.

Fight a dirty guy in his way.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

Shotgunner51 said:


> China in passive response also needs to downplay the inconvenient truth, hence media hypes up "SK threat" as a reactionary move. Now judging by negative effects this is also lame, but again, no better option. The best move is always proactive, like being actively "powerless" in restraining NK nuke and ICBM programs, plausible deniability allows the inconvenient truth be downplayed. I bet China will continue to trade "rice and potatoes only" with NK, NK will discover all strategic mines below their feet, build advanced industrial complex and escalate nuke & ICBM programs, China Foreign Ministry will deny any relationship with NK.



Definitely agree.

Countering the US by reinforcing the DPRK in a deniable manner seems to be the optimum strategy at the moment. For once, China has no intention to let the DPRK be invaded by the South under any pretext so long as the South is merely an extension of the US without any real sovereign powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

hoangsa74 said:


> trump already flat out declared that if china did not want to deal with north korea, the usa will STRIKE this time.
> trump wants to make history and the republican party has had a policy of waging war. trump's advisor Stephen bannon publicly stated that the usa would go to war with china within 10 years; going to war with north korea is just a walk to the park.



North Korea has enough artillery to destroy South and if you guys go ahead with the attack, it will only destroy the entire peninsula. 

Trump doesn't seem to be the guy who would invade NK for bluster. NK doesn't have oil or any other resources that he would get away with. Also, the Fat Kims are not weak monarchs with ceremonial armies. They have a very fanatical force for fighting and don't mind taking along US troops even if they have to die. 

What would be Trump's excuse, especially when he promised to bring US troops back from all over the world?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Counterpunch

hoangsa74 said:


> trump already flat out declared that if china did not want to deal with north korea, the usa will STRIKE this time.
> trump wants to make history and the republican party has had a policy of waging war. trump's advisor Stephen bannon publicly stated that the usa would go to war with china within 10 years; going to war with north korea is just a walk to the park.


When was the last time USA went to war with even half a capable nation as North Korea? and with China on Korea's side USA will only end up reducing the population of Korean peninsula to half and its own fighting fleet to a fraction less than half

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Offshore said:


> I predict, one day before Xi and Trump meet..
> Jong Un will shoot another missile.


Accurate prediction
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/04/world/asia/north-korea-ballistic-missile-test-xi-trump.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NakedLunch

terranMarine said:


> You mean this dude ?
> *Steve Bannon loses National Security Council seat*
> 5 April 2017
> View attachment 389098
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-39508351



Steve Bannon is no longer on the National Security Council?


----------



## hoangsa74

terranMarine said:


> You mean this dude ?
> *Steve Bannon loses National Security Council seat*
> 5 April 2017
> View attachment 389098
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-39508351


he's out of the NSC but not out of the white house. further more, bannon alone can't change the republican's policy and the republican is about waging war; not backing down like the democrats



Tshering22 said:


> North Korea has enough artillery to destroy South and if you guys go ahead with the attack, it will only destroy the entire peninsula.
> 
> Trump doesn't seem to be the guy who would invade NK for bluster. NK doesn't have oil or any other resources that he would get away with. Also, the Fat Kims are not weak monarchs with ceremonial armies. They have a very fanatical force for fighting and don't mind taking along US troops even if they have to die.
> 
> What would be Trump's excuse, especially when he promised to bring US troops back from all over the world?


the usa will launch air strike to take out north korea's nuke facilities; not bringing boots on the ground.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

hoangsa74 said:


> trump already flat out declared that if china did not want to deal with north korea, the usa will STRIKE this time.
> trump wants to make history and the republican party has had a policy of waging war. trump's advisor Stephen bannon publicly stated that the usa would go to war with china within 10 years; going to war with north korea is just a walk to the park.



That Steve Bannon chap has just be booted out of the American national security council. Saner heads will prevail. All eyes on Xi-Trump meeting. Some sort of give and take on the matter of trade and Trump being a business will take it with both hands. 

Only loser would be India if such understanding is reached between Xi and Trump. This will allow China a free hand with its OBOR project.


----------



## terranMarine

TaiShang said:


> Definitely agree.
> 
> Countering the US by reinforcing the DPRK in a deniable manner seems to be the optimum strategy at the moment. For once, China has no intention to let the DPRK be invaded by the South under any pretext so long as the South is merely an extension of the US without any real sovereign powers.



Absolutely, China is utilizing the best strategy dealing with the US. Yankees keeping the Cold War mentality alive to this very day is the core essence of what has become one of the hot geopolitical headlines currently. US wants to play containment game with China, fine we will allow DPRK to possess nukes it's that simple. DPRK fullfilled its promise and destroyed her reactor but the US was screwing them from the beginning. After being fooled they immediately paid the US back.
US has THAAD for China, China also has ICBM for US.
US shamelessly argues THAAD is a SK own idea for self-defence, OK, China can also explains helpless cos those ICBM are made by NK own tech.
America  what a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Trump threatens China with war on North Korea.*
http://www.weeklyholiday.net/Homepage/Pages/UserHome.aspx?ID=6&date=0#Tid=13789
*Peter Symonds*




AHEAD of his meeting this week with Chinese President Xi Jinping, President Trump issued a blunt, menacing warning to Beijing to force North Korea to abandon its nuclear and missile programmes … or else. Speaking to the Financial Times, he declared: “If China is not going to solve North Korea, we will. That is all that I am telling you.”
Trump outlined the ultimatum that he intends to deliver to Xi: “China has great influence over North Korea. And China will either decide to help us with North Korea, or they won’t. And if they do that will be very good for China, and if they don’t it won’t be good for anyone.”
Trump’s threats have only one meaning: if the Chinese government is not prepared to economically cripple or oust the Pyongyang regime, the US is prepared to use every means at its disposal, including its massive military might, against North Korea. As US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson emphasised during his trip to Asia in March, all options, including war with North Korea, are on the table.

*Trump is “not the U. S. of the past”*
Whatever measures the US might initially take, Trump made absolutely clear that he was prepared to attack North Korea and could do so with no notice. “I am not the United States of the past where we tell you where we are going to hit in the Middle East,” he told the newspaper. “Where they say … ‘We will be attacking Mosul in four months.’ … Why are they talking? There is no reason to talk.”
Behind closed doors, the Trump administration has been preparing for a war with North Korea that will not only be catastrophic for the Korean people on the divided peninsula but could drag in other major powers, including China, Russia and Japan.
The White House has just completed a review of US policy towards North Korea ahead of Xi’s meeting with Trump. While the options reportedly include heavy sanctions not only against North Korea but also Chinese firms doing business with Pyongyang, the Trump administration would not stop there.

*“Strategic patience” failed*
During his recent trip, Tillerson declared that the Obama administration’s policy of incrementally increased sanctions—dubbed “strategic patience”—had failed. He also ruled out any immediate negotiations with Pyongyang. All of the remaining options—cyber warfare, provocations and covert operations to destabilise the North Korean regime and military action of various forms—threaten to rapidly plunge the region into war.
The Financial Times asked Trump: “Do you think you can solve it [North Korea] without China’s help?” His utter recklessness is summed up in his one word reply: “Totally.” Asked the same question again, he responded: “I don’t have to say any more. Totally.”
The incalculable consequences of war on the Korean Peninsula were summed up by Obama’s defence secretary, Ashton Carter, who has long been a supporter of military strikes on North Korea. Speaking to ABC News on 2 April 2017, Carter declared that he was not optimistic about pressuring China to take action against North Korea.
Carter insisted that the military option had to remain on the table then, with callous indifference to the human suffering involved, sketched what would happen in the wake of a US pre-emptive strike on North Korea. “It is quite possible that they [Pyongyang] would … launch an attempted invasion of South Korea. As I said, I’m confident of the outcome of that war, which would be the defeat of North Korea.
“But I need to caution you. This is a war that would have an intensity of violence associated with it that we haven’t seen since the last Korean War. Seoul is right there on the borders of the DMZ [border with North Korea], so even though the outcome is certain, it is a very destructive war,” Carter declared.

*Fear of tremendous military casualties*
Carter knows of what he speaks. As assistant defence secretary in the Clinton administration, he was deeply involved in planning for the war with North Korea in 1994 that was called off at the last minute when the Pentagon conservatively estimated the likely outcome—300,000 to 500,000 South Korean and American military casualties, not counting the death toll in North Korea and civilian dead and injured.
The death toll in the Korean War between 1950 and 1953 ran into the millions. Casualties in a war today in which North Korea as well as the US have nuclear weapons and could use nuclear weapons would be far higher. US Defence Secretary James “Mad Dog” Mattis has already warned that any attempt by Pyongyang to use its nuclear weapons would be met with an “effective and overwhelming response”—that is, nuclear annihilation.
The Korean War was the only time that China and the United States directly fought a war. The strategic position of the Korean Peninsula in North East Asia has made it a focus for invasions and wars for more than a century—involving not only the United States and China, but also Japan and Russia. The danger is that a new war would rapidly drag in other military powers, including those armed with nuclear weapons.

*Danger of world war*
The danger of world war arises not simply as a result of the erratic and reckless behaviour of Trump. Rather, his irrationality is a product of the profound crisis of American and global capitalism and the determination of the US ruling class for whom he speaks to exploit its current military dominance to arrest its historic decline—whatever the outcome. A quarter century of military provocations and invasions in the Middle East and Central Asia are now coalescing into a confrontation with major US rivals—above all, China and Russia.
The reaction of the North Korean regime to the growing threat of war is utterly reactionary. Its missile and nuclear tests play directly into Washington’s hands by providing a pretext for war. Moreover, Pyongyang’s nationalist bombast and bloodcurdling threats against the US, Japan and South Korea only heighten the danger of war and sow divisions in the international working class.
Unlike the criminal US-led invasion of Iraq in 2003 or the more recent wars in the Middle East, the countdown to war against North Korea is not being made public. Nevertheless it is proceeding with a relentless logic. Workers around the globe cannot afford to wake up one morning to find that the US has bombed North Korea and the world stands on the brink of a nuclear war.
The only means for halting the drive to war is to put an end to its source—the bankrupt profit system and its division of the world into rival nation states—through the building of a unified anti-war movement of the working class based on socialist internationalism.
—WSWS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

North Korea can cause deadly damage in South Korea and possibly Japan as well. US needs to be very careful. But Trump is such an A--Hole he can take any foolish step. Look what this clown has done in Syria without even ascertaining Chemical attack was actually carried out by Bashar ul Assad or someone else.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Chinese-Dragon said:


> So, basically the same thing as Obama. All talk and no action.
> 
> Why not.


Fat Kim is gonna get poked until he throws up a hundred pounds. While he refuels we send Amurekan Ninjas to sabotage the nukes. 

Problem solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

Aasimkhan said:


> Look what this clown has done in Syria without even ascertaining Chemical attack was actually carried out by Bashar ul Assad or someone else.



Why you seemed to be quite sure that the chemical attack was not carried out by Assad regime ?


----------



## terranMarine

Aasimkhan said:


> North Korea can cause deadly damage in South Korea and possibly Japan as well. US needs to be very careful. But Trump is such an A--Hole he can take any foolish step. Look what this clown has done in Syria without even ascertaining Chemical attack was actually carried out by Bashar ul Assad or someone else.


If you are thinking USA will try that sh!t on DPRK then you are wrong. Whether Trump or another president is in "charge" it's not gonna happen.


----------



## TopCat

terranMarine said:


> If you are thinking USA will try that sh!t on DPRK then you are wrong. Whether Trump or another president is in "charge" it's not gonna happen.


USA could send some tomahawk and stay away.


----------



## terranMarine

TopCat said:


> USA could send some tomahawk and stay away.


You don't seem to understand do you?  If US wanted, a B-2 dropping some bombs can destroy the nuclear facility. So why hasn't the US done it? The answer is simple: Korean War 2.0
If US initiate the attack, Fat Kim will see it as declaration of war. DPRK will launch a massive attack on SK, war breaks out. Who is gonna rescue DPRK? Don't you see?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

terranMarine said:


> You don't seem to understand do you?  If US wanted, a B-2 dropping some bombs can destroy the nuclear facility. So why hasn't the US done it? The answer is simple: Korean War 2.0
> If US initiate the attack, Fat Kim will see it as declaration of war. DPRK will launch a massive attack on SK, war breaks out. Who is gonna rescue DPRK? Don't you see?



Are you sure China going to rescue him this time?


----------



## terranMarine

TopCat said:


> Are you sure China going to rescue him this time?


WHAT KIND OF A STUPID QUESTION IS THAT?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yantong1980

TopCat said:


> Are you sure China going to rescue him this time?



Are you drunk? With Fat Kim goes mad and nuke flying and explode around this region, who the h*** care about rescuing him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*North Korea’s Ballistic Missiles Are Very Hard to Hit*

_The history of Scud hunts is not encouraging_

By Robert Beckhusen - War Is Boring - April 6, 2017







*Both of these following statements are true.*

(1) Attempts to encourage North Korea to abandon its nuclear program through diplomacy have failed and, chances are, will continue to fail. (2) Were the United States to strike North Korea, the reclusive regime has ways to retaliating which America and its allies cannot easily counter.

The U.S. military is most worried about a North Korean nuclear-armed intercontinental ballistic missile, or ICBM, with the range to reach the U.S. homeland. If North Korea has not achieved this technical feat already by miniaturizing and “mating” a warhead to a reliable missile, then it’s quite possible it _will_ do so by the end of the decade.

“There is a real possibility that North Korea will be able to hit the U.S. with a nuclear-armed missile by the end of the first Trump term,” deputy White House national security advisor K.T. McFarland told the _Financial Times_.

McFarland noted that a U.S. strike targeting “launch facilities, underground nuclear sites, artillery and rocket response forces and regime leadership targets may be the only option left on the table.”

McFarland did not explicitly say the White House is treating a strike _as_ the only option. But the White House is right to be skeptical that diplomacy with North Korea, an ultra-nationalist regime which maintains power through a “military-first” ideology, will encourage Pyongyang to moderate or abandon its goals.

*But striking North Korea’s rocket response forces — which could rain ballistic missiles onto South Korea — is a tactic with a poor track record.*

*North Korea is mountainous*, and missile launchers are not difficult to camouflage and hide from aerial spotters, who often must rely on grainy imagery to see below. North Korea has also studied previous U.S. ballistic missile hunts and improved its own tactics.

During the 1991 Persian Gulf War, U.S. and British commandos operating in small teams scoured western Iraq — with coalition warplanes flying above — for Saddam Hussein’s Scud arsenal. While U.S. officials at the time described the hunt as highly effective, post-war Pentagon research found that few if any ballistic missile launchers were successfully destroyed.

While Iraqi Scud launches did decline during the war, they in fact increased during its final week.

North Korea has a considerably larger missile stockpile than Saddam did in 1991. The Iraqi dictator fired at least 81 Scuds during the war, aimed roughly in half at Israel and Saudi Arabia, and caused relatively few casualties — although one strike on a U.S. barracks killed 28 soldiers and injured another 110.

“The Iraqis’ use of decoys and other deception techniques, the quickfire ‘shoot and scoot’ capabilities of the Scud crews, and sensor and other technical shortfalls, plus the vast amount of terrain special operations personnel were expected to cover, combined to frustrate and undermine the coalition’s Scud-hunting mission,” the RAND Corporation, a think-tank closely associated with the U.S. Air Force, noted in a 2001 study.

North Korea probably has around 1,000 ballistic missiles of various types — most of them close copies of missiles obtained from its allies. Most of these missiles are also relatively shorter range weapons, although they are capable of reaching anywhere in South Korea.

The regime has also improved on its Scud arsenal. Around 600 of these missiles are in the Scud B, C and D categories, and 300 more are Nodongs–an upgraded Scud capable with a high firing arc, making it harder to intercept, and capable of delivering a 1,000-kilogram high-explosive warhead as far as Japan.

The DPRK’s longer-range Musudan Taepodong missiles number in the several dozen and can reach well into the Pacific — and would be priority targets in a U.S. aerial onslaught.

What’s less certain is whether North Korean missile crews are adequately trained for war. It’s possible most crews — given the size of the force relative to the number of missile tests — likely have limited experience. Accuracy and reliability of missiles throughout the force will vary, but it’s reasonable to believe that North Korea has hundreds of serviceable missiles which it can use in the event of a war.

North Korea hasn’t stood still, either. The regime crunches data and has (unevenly) applied lessons from foreign wars through a series of military-controlled research institutes. North Korea has long-standing influence into Yemen, where Houthi fighters with ballistic missiles — some likely either supplied by North Korea in years past or modified with North Korean assistance — have continued to fire into Saudi Arabia despite a two-year-long air campaign.

Desert Storm also made an impression on North Korea’s generals. The coalition’s ineffective Scud hunt apparently confirmed to the DPRK that its own missile forces would be hard-pressed to hit. It’s unclear whether North Korea changed its tactics after the conflict, and it’s possible confirmation bias prevailed and inhibited change, according to a 2010 study at the _KPA Journal_, which researches the DPRK’s military.

North Korea has, however, embraced camouflage and deception especially regarding its missile forces. _KPA Journal_ noted that a Korean military manual smuggled out of the country in 2010 directly cited Serbian concealment tactics in 1999 as worth copying. In 2004, the regime declared a “Year of Camouflage,” hinting at the priority.

Which poses a real problem for U.S. and allied war planners. An invasion of North Korea would likely stop the regime’s missiles for good — but that would entail a horrendous war. Were the United States to launch an air campaign on the scale of Desert Storm, the odds are good that most of Kim Jong Un’s missiles will survive.

Making nice with North Korea, or encouraging China to pressure the regime, probably won’t stop Kim from building nukes and improving his ballistic missiles, either.

It’s a serious of options — all bad.


----------



## Brainsucker

yantong1980 said:


> Are you drunk? With Fat Kim goes mad and nuke flying and explode around this region, who the h*** care about rescuing him?



But don't forget that China and N.Korea have mutual defense pact. This pact will expire in 2020. So if Trump insist to attack N.Korea before the pact is expire in 2020, then China must answer the call to arm to defend the North Korea. Or nobody will believe in them anymore.


----------



## lcloo

If Korea War 2.0 happens China will definitely get involved, they will do it not because of Fat Kim, that kid is irrelevant but because of China's own national security. North Korea is a very important buffer zone between China and US military presence.

What China concerns most is that if North Korea is occupied by US, China's security will be compromised by close proximity of US presence near China's border and startegic cities and industrial centres in North East China.

If US put their radar stations and missile facilities in occupied North Korea, China's defence against US's first strike pre-emptive nuclear attacks will be far less effective, putting China in a very disadvantage position. It is like what happen to USA when Soviet put their missiles and radars in Cuba in 1960s.

China's involvement in Korea War 1.0 was due to Americans ignoring several Chinese warnings not to push towards the Yalu river which is the border between China and North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## terranMarine

lcloo said:


> If Korea War 2.0 happens China will definitely get involved, they will do it not because of Fat Kim, that kid is irrelevant but because of China's own national security. North Korea is a very important buffer zone between China and US military presence.
> 
> What China concerns most is that if North Korea is occupied by US, China's security will be compromised by close proximity of US presence near China's border and startegic cities and industrial centres in North East China.
> 
> If US put their radar stations and missile facilities in occupied North Korea, China's defence against US's first strike pre-emptive nuclear attacks will be far less effective, putting China in a very disadvantage position.
> 
> China's involvement in Korea War 1.0 was due to Americans ignoring several Chinese warnings not to push towards the Yalu river which is the border between China and North Korea.



That's the obvious reasons, and people still don't get it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Some posters are *so obsessed with the Fat Kim* that they do forget the geostrategic importance of the North Korea in the Northeast Asia  Kim is just one personality, he is not the essence, and may go at any time.

Nope, China will NEVER let the North Korea fall and be occupied by the American forces... for many of obvious reasons... but one of them is the Chinese cannot betray the blood shed by the many of their compatriots in the 1950s. Such betrayal from accepting any change pushed forward by external violence more over a hostile force is totally unacceptable! The very special connection between the two is *paved by abundant bloodshed* and many sacrificed lives...<sighed> Yalu River is the quiet, eternal witness

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

I don't know how the U.S 'solve' North Korea, what U.S.A need 'solve' is these North Korean armed with China & Russia weapons and continuously logistics support from China to the Korean Peninsula. Although Pyongyang now not trust BeiJing, but in War North Korea only rely on China and 'Made in China' weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

An attack on DPRK equals declaring war to China. I don't think the message can get more clearer than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

To be fair, NK is the place where Trump could make a breakingthrough and get some much needed brownie point for his rather awkward presidency.

China's leadership got tired at supporting this crappy fat kid lily Kim, and China dont have much will to protect him against some US military operation, if such operation only involve remove lily kim through some air strike but not annex north korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

terranMarine said:


> That's the obvious reasons, and people still don't get it


Seem like some real or fake Chinese posters don't get it as they make fun if Kim, etc. Even saying to stop supporting NK. Some of these Chinese need to learn geography and history. Seem like going to the west for "higher" learning made them less intelligent.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

What we need a North Korea-US mutual destruction parity, not the singular destruction of North Korea to ensure safety for USers.

Their safety is our latest, if any, concern.

Our concern is our own security and interests. So, stop short of calling the leadership of North Korea names. You may dislike the personality and question legitimacy, but, by mocking, you are serving to the US interests and harming your own interests.

Only balance of power in the Korean Peninsula will ensure stability. Under countless US threats and pressure, DPRK is left with no other choice but seeking the ultimate balancer.

History has enough examples of giving up on one's nuclear deterrence based on US regime assurance: Iraq and Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

TaiShang said:


> What we need a North Korea-US mutual destruction parity, not the singular destruction of North Korea to ensure safety for USers.
> 
> Their safety is our latest, if any, concern.
> 
> Our concern is our own security and interests. So, stop short of calling the leadership of North Korea names. You may dislike the personality and question legitimacy, but, by mocking, you are serving to the US interests and harming your own interests.
> 
> Only balance of power in the Korean Peninsula will ensure stability. Under countless US threats and pressure, DPRK is left with no other choice but seeking the ultimate balancer.
> 
> History has enough examples of giving up on one's nuclear deterrence based on US regime assurance: Iraq and Libya.


Under the constant threats of the USA-KOR military drills and their war scenarios to take over Pyongyang, the North Korea is left out with no choice other than going nuke! In no way the North Korea is able to or can afford the conventional arm race against the US forces in KOR.

_Just see why the USA never gives any positive response to China's proposal: US-KOR stop their military drills in return for the PRK to halt its nuke program!_

*And it's the very intention of the USA to steadily instigate the rogue responses from the North Korea in order to maintain the high tension there as a strong justification (or pretext) to pile up its military forces in the Korean Peninsula encircling China. To encircle China and put it under check is the TRUE objective of all these deliberately created high tensions in that peninsula!* 

DO NOT be distracted by the rest of Kabuki shows there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

Gothic said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-39475178
> 
> 
> Donald Trump has said the United States will "solve" the nuclear threat from North Korea, with or without China's help.
> 
> "If China is not going to solve North Korea, we will. That is all I am telling you," he said in an interview with UK paper the Financial Times.
> 
> Pressed on whether he thought he could succeed alone, he replied: "Totally."
> 
> Mr Trump was speaking ahead of a scheduled visit from Chinese President Xi Jinping this week.
> 
> "China has great influence over North Korea. And China will either decide to help us with North Korea, or they won't. And if they do that will be very good for China, and if they don't it won't be good for anyone," Mr Trump told the FT.
> 
> Asked if he meant "one-on-one" unilateral action, Mr Trump said: "I don't have to say any more. Totally."
> 
> He did not give any further details on what action he would take.
> 
> Mr Trump's brief comments, published just days before the key meeting with Mr Xi at Mar-a-Lago on Thursday, are the latest in a series of warnings over North Korea's nuclear development.
> 
> There are fears that Pyongyang could eventually develop the ability to launch long-range nuclear missiles capable of striking the mainland United States.



It will be interesting if Trump go with out China against NK and send in barrage of Tomahawk CM and B-2 with massive firepower to take out NK nuclear capability.


----------



## 武成王

The real concern is SK, which will be completely ruined if the war breakup. It's not a big problem for China if US don't expand over 38 line. There's no war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Kyodo News
[Breaking news] NSC, Proposal for Nuclear Deployment to US Forces in Korea and Report


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850570909463302148*-----------
Trump's North Korea Options: Place Nukes In South Korea Or Kill Kim Jong-Un | NBC NEWS*

ZeroHedge - Apr 7, 2017 7:23 PM

With Syria down, it's now North Korea's turn.

According to NBC News, the National Security Council has presented the suddenly ragingly bellicose President Trump with several options to respond to North Korea's nuclear program: put American nukes in South Korea or kill dictator Kim Jong-un.

The scenarios were prepared in advance of Trump's meeting with Chinese President Xi Jinping this week. The White House has expressed hopes the Chinese will do more to influence Pyongyang through diplomacy and enhanced sanctions, but if that fails, and North Korea continues its development of nuclear weapons, there are other options on the table that would significantly alter U.S. policy.

While Gen. John Hyten, the commander of U.S. Strategic Command, maintained on Wednesday that "any solution to the North Korea problem has to involve China" a senior intel official told NBC he doubted U.S. and China could find a diplomatic solution to the crisis. "We have 20 years of diplomacy and sanctions under our belt that has failed to stop the North Korean program," said the official involved in the review. "I'm not advocating pre-emptive war, nor do I think that the deployment of nuclear weapons buys more for us than it costs," *but he stressed that the U.S. was dealing with a "war today" situation*.

The "nuclear" option would mark the first overseas nuclear deployment since the end of the Cold War, a move that would promptly provoke global condemnation, not least of all by China. It was not immediately clear if South Korea's regime - in turmoil recently following the recent impeachment and arrest of ex-president Park - had been consulted with the proposed strategy. The U.S. withdrew all
nuclear weapons from South Korea 25 years ago.

This "option" is also facing domestic pushback: "I don't think that [deploying nuclear weapons] is a good idea. I think that it will only inflame the view from Pyongyang," retired Adm. James Stavridis and former NATO commander told NBC News. "I don't see any upside to it because the idea that we would use a nuclear weapon even against North Korea is highly unlikely."

South Korea's sentiment aside, NBC notes that the US Air Force leadership doesn't "necessarily" support putting nuclear weapons in South Korea. As an alternative, it's been practicing sorties right out of the depths of the cold war: long-range strikes with strategic bombers — sending them to the region for exercises and deploying them in Guam and on the peninsula as a show of force.

* * *

The second, and just as controversial option, is to kill North Korean leader Kim Jong-un and other senior leaders in charge of the country's nuclear program. The overt regime overthrow option has huge downsides, said Mark Lippert, the former U.S, ambassador to South Korea, who also served as an assistant defense secretary under President Barack Obama. "Discussions of regime change and decapitation...tend to cause the Chinese great pause of concern and tends to have them move in the opposite direction we would like them to move in terms of pressure," he said.

Quoted by NBC, Stavridis, said that "decapitation is always a tempting strategy when you're faced with a highly unpredictable and highly dangerous leader", especially for a nation like the US he did not add. "The question you have to ask yourself," he said, "is what happens the day after you decapitate? I think that in North Korea, it's an enormous unknown."

In any case, the groundwork has already been laid: as reproted one month ago, elite US forces, including Delta Force and SEAL Team 6 have been conducting drills on taking out Kim Jong-Un, as well as practicing tactical North Korea "infiltration." All they need is the green light.

* * *

A third, bonus option, is covert action, infiltrating U.S. and South Korean special forces into North Korea to sabotage or take out key infrastructure — for instance, blowing up bridges to block the movement of mobile missiles. The CIA, which would oversee such operations, told NBC News it could offer "no guidance" on this option. But Stavridis said that he felt it was the "best strategy" should the U.S. be forced to take military action. He described such action as: "some combination of special forces with South Korea and cyber."

One wonders if the CIA creating a "false flag" attack on South Korea (or China) using chemical weapons was one of the options under consideration.

* * *

Trump has already indicated he's open to unilateral action if China fails to rein in its ally, telling the Financial Times last weekend, "If China is not going to solve North Korea, we will."

Until last night, his words were largely dismissed as more bluster; however having just demonstrated how quickly Trump is willing to launch offensive operations - having U-turned on his Syrian position in less than a week - suddenly the possibility of nuclear war with an irrational adversary does not look all that distant.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...s-place-nukes-south-korea-or-kill-kim-jong-un


----------



## 武成王

Useless. Trump is playing the threat card, SK is the major stake holder, it's impossible to destroy NK's retaliation force in a preemptive strike, SK will be doomed, it's even unnecessary to use nuclear weapon, conventional is enough. Pay attention to SK's reaction, I don't believe SK support such a stupid strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

DPRK got nothing to lose. They have a million soldiers ready to die for their leader. China will jump right in the chaos and fight with brutal force against the Kimchis and Yankees. Beijing would never tolerate DPRK to be captured by them. In a war Seoul and other developed cities in SK would look like Syria,Libya, Iraq. The South Koreans have a lot to lose, more than the clueless people here realize. Our heroes didn't sacrifice their lives for nothing in the Korean War. Indeed it's not up to Trump or those controlling Trump - MIC to decide to take military action against DPRK. By doing so they are throwing the SK lives in grave jeopardy. The SK government will have to agree first they want to push for war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pzfz

a war would mean the end of both koreas, loss of an ally for the usa and somewhat of a win for china (and japan). the economic slack is going to be picked up mainly my maindland china. no more posco, hyundai, samsung, daewoo, lg etc and more of huawei, lenovo, sinosteel, csic etc. china is in a win-win situation here - which seems to be the running theme for everything china in the world.


----------



## terranMarine

Jlaw said:


> Should there be a war i only hope China doesn't come out and say something about be calm, lets resume dialogue, etc. China should help Kim jong un to defeat US and south kimchi once and for all. I can see a lot of benefits should SK economy is in ruins.



China won't be talking, China is gonna take direct action if the sh!t breaks out. This time Korean War 2.0 shall be won by us. The first time we didn't win was because of logistic problems even though we scared the shit out of them. We managed to make them flee like chicken returning back to SK but we failed to push for the surrender. Faced with logistic problems, our troops were also military backward but we saved DPRK from being captured. Today we have a very powerful military, can easily send supplies, huge amount of missiles, biggest army combining with the 1 million North Koreans troops. America may have real modern war experiences, air superiority, strongest navy but they are on the defending side. Look at the map we can send massive troops right next to our neighbor, launch cruise missiles, ballistic missiles at SK. Should we be afraid of US air superiority? US Navy? Even if we have to sacrifice a lot of lives. This time they can forget about calling in those allies. It's gonna be CN-DPRK vs US-SK, we have overwhelming quantity of men, DPRK's artillery (while not advanced, still more than enough to reach Seoul). The stuffs China now has boy we shall wreck SK soil and turn it into a waste land.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

CNN just breaking the news "Donald Trump sends US Carrier Strike Group to the Korean Peninsula."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Gomig-21 said:


> CNN just breaking the news "Donald Trump sends US Carrier Strike Group to the Korean Peninsula."


Right, i think soon we will read news U.S bomb North Korea's nuclear facilities. U.S bomb N.Korea and N.Korea bomb S.Korea, it easily lead to 2nd Korea War.


https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-pres...illerson-secretary-mnuchin-and-secretary-ross
MR. SPICER: We'll take a few questions. Steve.

Q Secretary of State Tillerson, can I ask you about North Korea? Did the President say that he might use trade against China if they do not rein in North Korea? And did you get any specific commitments from China to do something about the North Korea problem?

SECRETARY TILLERSON: The Presidents’ discussions -- President Trump and President Xi -- on North Korea were very wide-ranging, very comprehensive, and more focused entirely on both countries’ previous commitments to denuclearize the peninsula. There was no kind of a package arrangement discussed to resolve this.

I think President Xi, from their part, shared the view that this has reached a very serious stage in terms of the advancement of North Korea’s nuclear capabilities. They discussed the challenges that introduces for both countries, but there’s a real commitment that we work together to see if this cannot be resolved in a peaceful way. But in order for that to happen, North Korea’s posture has to change before there’s any basis for dialogue or discussions.

President Trump indicated to President Xi that he welcomed any ideas that President Xi and China might have as to other actions we could take and that we would be happy to work with them,*but we understand it creates unique problems for them and challenges and that we would, and are, prepared to chart our own course if this is something China is just unable to coordinate with us.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Stop the crap and start acting now!

I for one won't mind the US spending trillions of dollars bombing North Korea back to the stone age, with the added benefit of taking down Japan in tandem with South Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

cirr said:


> Stop the crap and start acting now!
> 
> I for one won't mind the US spending trillions of dollars bombing North Korea back to the stone age, with the added benefit of taking down Japan in tandem with South Korea.



Remember how Abe said how Japan can play a military role supporting US adventures? Here's the chance, i'm sure we will have the pleasure of nuking Japan to oblivion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> Stop the crap and start acting now!
> 
> I for one won't mind the US spending trillions of dollars bombing North Korea back to the stone age, with the added benefit of taking down Japan in tandem with South Korea.


Two things BeiJing need to do:
1. welcome U.S bomb N.Korea's nuclear facilities.
2. make sure N.Korea bring U.S.A in war for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

cnleio said:


> Two things BeiJing need to do:
> 1. welcome U.S bomb N.Korea's nuclear facilities.
> 2. make sure N.Korea bring U.S.A in war for a long time.



debt increase 1000x

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

terranMarine said:


> China won't be talking, China is gonna take direct action if the sh!t breaks out. This time Korean War 2.0 shall be won by us. The first time we didn't win was because of logistic problems even though we scared the shit out of them. We managed to make them flee like chicken returning back to SK but we failed to push for the surrender. Faced with logistic problems, our troops were also military backward but we saved DPRK from being captured. Today we have a very powerful military, can easily send supplies, huge amount of missiles, biggest army combining with the 1 million North Koreans troops. America may have real modern war experiences, air superiority, strongest navy but they are on the defending side. Look at the map we can send massive troops right next to our neighbor, launch cruise missiles, ballistic missiles at SK. Should we be afraid of US air superiority? US Navy? Even if we have to sacrifice a lot of lives. This time they can forget about calling in those allies. It's gonna be CN-DPRK vs US-SK, we have overwhelming quantity of men, DPRK's artillery (while not advanced, still more than enough to reach Seoul). The stuffs China now has boy we shall wreck SK soil and turn it into a waste land.


China will definitely not fight with Kim Jun un against USA,but support another political force of DPRK to replace the brother-killer evil and go up on stage before the whole DPRK government is dismantled. The China ,Russia and SK all want a stable Korean peninsula without nuclear weapons. So Kim Jun un's crazy actions could not just harm SK ,Japan and USA, but China potentially. Getting rid of fattie Kim the brother-killer and his followers and finding other NK politicians to take over the power is the best solution of the least cost for all countries around.


----------



## terranMarine

Stuttgart001 said:


> China will definitely not fight with Kim Jun un against USA,but support another political force of DPRK to replace the brother-killer evil and go up on stage before the whole DPRK government is dismantled. The China ,Russia and SK all want a stable Korean peninsula without nuclear weapons. So Kim Jun un's crazy actions could not just harm SK ,Japan and USA, but China potentially. Getting rid of fattie Kim the brother-killer and his followers and finding other NK politicians to take over the power is the best solution of the least cost for all countries around.



 wrong wrong wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

The only crazy in this entire picture is the US regime. Once it is neutralized, the crisis is neutralized and we return to normalcy.

Bring the Sunshine Policy in, which was destroyed by the US and its NGP lackeys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

TaiShang said:


> The only crazy in this entire picture is the US regime.


The guy thinks China is just gonna watch, let US do all the work. Once Fat Kim is gone, US will let China pick a successor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stuttgart001

terranMarine said:


> wrong wrong wrong


I am afraid your mind still stays at the cold war age. Even in cold war, Soviet and USA do not went to a hot war directly.
In the near future, if there is an inevitable conflict between US and China, it is definitely for Taiwan. Besides, there is no other contradition so important to drag two powers into a war which could destroy the human civilization. 
As for Kim Jun un, his family has ruled DPRK for three generations not as emperor but as chairman. The chairman position could be transfer for father to son. What a ridiculous. To maintain the family rule, Kim family isolated the country and kept the people out of the information form the other world. So the DPRK people are born brainwashed and thought they are living in a heaven.


----------



## terranMarine

Stuttgart001 said:


> I am afraid your mind still stays at the cold war age. Even in cold war, Soviet and USA do not went to a hot war directly.
> In the near future, if there is an inevitable conflict between US and China, it is definitely for Taiwan. Besides, there is no other contradition so important to drag two powers into a war which could destroy the human civilization.
> As for Kim Jun un, his family has ruled DPRK for three generations not as emperor but as chairman. The chairman position could be transfer for father to son. What a ridiculous. To maintain the family rule, Kim family isolated the country and kept the people out of the information form the other world. So the DPRK people are born brainwashed and thought they are living in a heaven.



The one who has not moved on from the Cold War mentality is the US. If you can't see it there's no hope for you

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

TaiShang said:


> The only crazy in this entire picture is the US regime. Once it is neutralized, the crisis is neutralized and we return to normalcy.
> 
> Bring the Sunshine Policy in, which was destroyed by the US and its NGP lackeys.


Remind us of the former ROK presidents: Kim Young-sam and Kim Dae-jung

IF the ROK really supports the warring path, its industrialization will be annulled, and many parts will be flattened out as well, not just the NK. Will be good to also draw in the Abe's military forces into the Peninsula Bloody Fest.

QUESTION is: Does the Empire really need its vassal host permission in advance to launch any war there??? I truly doubt it... regardless whatever the inks may print on the paper... the Empire is notorious for its cunning tricks and trustworthiness in pushing out the wars (look at Iraqi WMD and Libyan No-Flight Zone and many others).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

terranMarine said:


> The guy thinks China is just gonna watch, let US do all the work. Once Fat Kim is gone, US will let China pick a successor.


I don't say China will stay and watch. What i mean is that USA is going to attack the Kim Jun un and China use the ground force to disarm the DPRK army and control the country to prevent a mass wave of refugee. You know .To control a country need huge ground force which only China has around DPRK.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850874163095121920


----------



## Brainsucker

Stuttgart001 said:


> I don't say China will stay and watch. What i mean is that USA is going to attack the Kim Jun un and China use the ground force to disarm the DPRK army and control the country to prevent a mass wave of refugee. You know .To control a country need huge ground force which only China has around DPRK.



But it's mean China will violate their treaty with DPRK. It just like US violate their treaty with Japan or South Korea. DPRK if China's ally. Who will trust China if that's really happen. China still has 3 years before their defensive treaty with DPRK dissolved. If US forced to attack DPRK before 2020, China must protect DPRK with all cost. Because they're bounded by the treaty. 

The point will be happen after 2020. If they don't prolong their treaty / agreement, then DPRK is in deep trouble.


----------



## samsara

Stuttgart001 said:


> I don't say China will stay and watch. What i mean is that USA is going to attack the Kim Jun un and China use the ground force to disarm the DPRK army and control the country to prevent a mass wave of refugee. You know .To control a country need huge ground force which only China has around DPRK.


Or a better peaceful solution...
Opt for the Russian-style of *Crimean Solution*, once and for all... people will have better life, no more the sh!tty craps: free-doom, demon-crazy and human-rights hollow chanting... don't mind to see the creation of another S.A.R plus some Basic Law.. or simply merged into Jilin, already many compatriots of the same root there  region will be safer, ROK won't feel threatened for now has a friendly neighbord on the border (no more irrelevant THAAD), the US force can leave the Peninsula if it ever has such genuine intention, Japan can feel safe no more nuke threat... looks like a great idea... win-win solution for every party having the sincere interests there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stuttgart001

terranMarine said:


> The one who has not moved on from the Cold War mentality is the US. If you can't see it there's no hope for you


Yes. There are really some US's whose mentality still stay in the Cold War. But we do not need to be as the same as them.
I am so glad that the leaders of China put the interests of Chinese people on top priority. Although China has become the second biggest country economically in the world, there are still a lot of inner problems we need to solve. We need a peaceful environment to deal with out own problems and make our country better.
As for the issue between US and DPRK, I don't want an argument about whose fault it is.
*All i want to say is that Chinese government is against nuclear development in DPRK explicitly, So do Chinese people especial those live in the area near DPRK.
Last month, China banned the import of coal from DPRK totally.*



Brainsucker said:


> But it's mean China will violate their treaty with DPRK. It just like US violate their treaty with Japan or South Korea. DPRK if China's ally. Who will trust China if that's really happen. China still has 3 years before their defensive treaty with DPRK dissolved. If US forced to attack DPRK before 2020, China must protect DPRK with all cost. Because they're bounded by the treaty.
> 
> The point will be happen after 2020. If they don't prolong their treaty / agreement, then DPRK is in deep trouble.


I do not think Kim Jun un equals DPRK. China will protect DPRK from being destroyed and dismantled by US or ROK and maintain the stability of the country. Just a change of leading group.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

what's with the coup mentality  , i don't expect this to happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Stuttgart001 said:


> Yes. There are really some US's whose mentality still stay in the Cold War. But we do not need to be as the same as them.
> I am so glad that the leaders of China put the interests of Chinese people on top priority. Although China has become the second biggest country economically in the world, there are still a lot of inner problems we need to solve. We need a peaceful environment to deal with out own problems and make our country better.
> As for the issue between US and DPRK, I don't want an argument about whose fault it is.
> *All i want to say is that Chinese government is against nuclear development in DPRK explicitly, So do Chinese people especial those live in the area near DPRK.
> Last month, China banned the import of coal from DPRK totally.*
> 
> 
> I do not think Kim Jun un equals DPRK. China will protect DPRK from being destroyed and dismantled by US or ROK and maintain the stability of the country. Just a change of leading group.


Well said, im not doubt BeiJing will allow U.S bomb North Korea's nuclear facilities, that Kim's firework not fit for BeiJing's interest in Northeast Asia ... just a bad result of past 20 years BeiJing lost political control to Pyongyang,
even BeiJing will like to see Kim family collapse replaced by others in North Korea.

Some ppl here missed today BeiJing ... without a Great leader like Mao & Mao belief, Deng's China won't send any soldier to fight in coming Korea War, at most logistics & arms support to N.Korea. Even Washington clearly know the hot war between U.S and China only begin at Taiwan conflict, Deng's China will avoid direct confrontation with U.S.A in other hot-spot, coz that conflict with Deng's teaching "韬光养晦" and affect both earning money in China market.

Even idiot can see, *the best solution to stop China rising: it's bringing chaos caused by war to China's neighbors and breaking unity inside China by chaos of economic & media policy from BeiJing.* 

world N.o2 economy for BeiJing = it means nothing for National foreign political ~


> 邓访美回来就打越南全面倒向西方；江继承邓路线，直到使馆被炸才重拾军力，之前还刚搞了次消气外交；胡打太极一条路国内外走到黑。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stuttgart001

terranMarine said:


> what's with the coup mentality  , i don't expect this to happen


It is more than a coup and the outer powerful force will get involved. So i am optimistic about its possibility.
Besides, it is a much much better solution than a cruel no-one winning war between two nuclear powers.


----------



## Brainsucker

Stuttgart001 said:


> It is more than a coup and the outer powerful force will get involved. So i am optimistic about its possibility.
> Besides, it is a much much better solution than a cruel no-one winning war between two nuclear powers.



I think, the best way for the Chinese to solve the fat Kim craziness problem is by using US as the scapegoat. Using the current crisis, they have a good chance to replace Kim without getting the blame from others.

1st. Let the US Carrier come to bomb DPRK. Trump has even has a plan to kill fat Kim by sending their best special force.
2nd. With the excuse to protect DPRK, China will send their best Army, I dunno, 6 GN? to Pyongyang. This will force the US stand down for a while; just like the previously Russo-American incident in Syria.
3rd. Kill Kim quietly
4th. Throw the blame to the US and their Delta Force, Navy Seal etc, as the murderer of the leader of DPRK.
5th. With their army there, China can secure the DPRK, and choose a leader that better than Kim Jong Un.
6th. Retreat

Trump will happy. He can achieve his objective, His popularity raise. Navy Seal, Delta Force get another name and got praise by the world, because they "kill "KJU who protected by the Chinese Army. China also happy, because they can replace the Mad Kim but still put DPRK under their arm. They also will be praised because they protect DPRK from American Invasion, although can't protect the surprime leader.

Win - Win Solution for both side.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

*Guys ... calm down !

This discussion has gone way too much off topic and calling for war is plain stupiid and irresponsible. Either You discuss this anyway more than political issue in a civil manner or I'll close this thread.

Deino*


----------



## Gomig-21

cnleio said:


> Right, i think soon we will read news U.S bomb North Korea's nuclear facilities. U.S bomb N.Korea and N.Korea bomb S.Korea, it easily lead to 2nd Korea War.
> 
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-pres...illerson-secretary-mnuchin-and-secretary-ross
> MR. SPICER: We'll take a few questions. Steve.
> 
> Q Secretary of State Tillerson, can I ask you about North Korea? Did the President say that he might use trade against China if they do not rein in North Korea? And did you get any specific commitments from China to do something about the North Korea problem?
> 
> SECRETARY TILLERSON: The Presidents’ discussions -- President Trump and President Xi -- on North Korea were very wide-ranging, very comprehensive, and more focused entirely on both countries’ previous commitments to denuclearize the peninsula. There was no kind of a package arrangement discussed to resolve this.
> 
> I think President Xi, from their part, shared the view that this has reached a very serious stage in terms of the advancement of North Korea’s nuclear capabilities. They discussed the challenges that introduces for both countries, but there’s a real commitment that we work together to see if this cannot be resolved in a peaceful way. But in order for that to happen, North Korea’s posture has to change before there’s any basis for dialogue or discussions.
> 
> President Trump indicated to President Xi that he welcomed any ideas that President Xi and China might have as to other actions we could take and that we would be happy to work with them,*but we understand it creates unique problems for them and challenges and that we would, and are, prepared to chart our own course if this is something China is just unable to coordinate with us.*



*The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson and other US ships, seen in the Philippine Sea in March. Photograph: MCS 3RD CLASS MATT BROWN/AFP/Getty Images

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...th-korea-peninsula-syria-missile-strike#img-1*

(Click image for higher resolution)







As powerful as this group is, it's obviously not enough to attack the DPRK but the US has quite the military assets in South Korea itself including an airbase that houses F-15's and frequently gets visited by F-22's. There's also the groups of nuclear submarines patrolling those waters with deadly capabilities. 

The crazy line in this article is the following line:

The news followed a Friday report by NBC that the National Security Council had included the return of nuclear weapons to South Korea in options presented to Donald Trump for dealing with the threat posed by North Korea. *Killing North Korea’s leader, Kim Jong-un, was also presented as an option, NBC reported.* 

This is scary, crazy stuff.


----------



## Basel

Why my post here is deleted??


----------



## Deino

Basel said:


> Why my post here is deleted??



I cleaned up abunch of posts which where too much politically agressive and as far as i remember Your post was in Urdu; the forum language however is English and as such it was a double post to Your original CNN link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Deino said:


> I cleaned up abunch of posts which where too much politically agressive and as far as i remember Your post was in Urdu; the forum language however is English and as such it was a double post to Your original CNN link.


Are my posts aggressive? 
I'd rather to say they are just some kind of sarcastic.


----------



## jkroo

'Solve'? How? With permission of China? It will never happen.

For all Chinese members here. You should read the treaty carefully then you will know what will China do if US attack DPRK.

中华人民共和国和朝鲜民主主义人民共和国友好合作互助条约

The following facts you should also know:
1.China will not allow the country's security situation be threatened by any other countries.
2.The treaty between China and DPRK is still available and we will keep our words.
3.We will not interfere DPRK's domestic issues though there are problems.
4.Current situations in the peninsula mainly exist between DPRK and US.
5.US's intentions to create more chaos in the northeast Asia is to counter China and gain more benefits for its own. Further more, we can even see the groups which will benefit from the chaos.
6.It is not first time and will not be the last time that US claims it want to kill a country's leader. What a robbery mentality and uncivilized behavior.
7.China's solution to the peninsula is six- party talks.
8.DPRK is not Iraq or Lybia.
9.China is not same as the country of 67 years ago

Korean war 2.0? Only morons will provoke and ignite it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Here is what will happen next

China will test a Inter continental Missile 
North Korea will test a nuclear weapon
Iran will test a nuclear weapon
Syria will get S-400 Batteries and 3 Russian Destroyer ships and 100,000 Soldiers

Then Trump will have health problems and he will be forced to get admitted to hospital he is 70 year old man

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stuttgart001

jkroo said:


> 'Solve'? How? With permission of China? It will never happen.
> 
> For all Chinese members here. You should read the treaty carefully then you will know what will China do if US attack DPRK.
> 
> 中华人民共和国和朝鲜民主主义人民共和国友好合作互助条约
> 
> The following facts you should also know:
> 1.China will not allow the country's security situation be threatened by any other countries.
> 2.The treaty between China and DPRK is still available and we will keep our words.
> 3.We will not interfere DPRK's domestic issues though there are problems.
> 4.Current situations in the peninsula mainly exist between DPRK and US.
> 5.US's intentions to create more chaos in the northeast Asia is to counter China and gain more benefits for its own. Further more, we can even see the groups which will benefit from the chaos.
> 6.It is not first time and will not be the last time that US claims it want to kill a country's leader. What a robbery mentality and uncivilized behavior.
> 7.China's solution to the peninsula is six- party talks.
> 8.DPRK is not Iraq or Lybia.
> 9.China is not same as the country of 67 years ago
> 
> Korean war 2.0? Only morons will provoke and ignite it.



In one word, China do not want DPRK to develop the nuclear weapons either. Got it?
A Korean peninsula without nuclear weapon is what we chinese want.

China has the responsibility to DPRK not to *Kim Jin un*.


----------



## jkroo

Stuttgart001 said:


> All the treaty is
> In one word, China do not want DPRK to develop the nuclear weapons either. Got it?
> A Korean peninsula without nuclear weapon is what we chinese want.


You are smart, boy. Yeah, we insist no nuclear weapons in the peninsula from the start. Who push it that lead to DPRK make nuclear weapon? Yeah US. It seems that now you want to US to neutralize their nuclear weapons. Now you are falling into the trap that US set decades ago.Please wake up and no wishful thinking, ok? 

BTW, pls give us the evidences that you are Chinese first. Thanks.

嫐和嬲是啥意思?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stuttgart001

jkroo said:


> Who push it that lead to DPRK make nuclear weapon? Yeah US. It seems that now you want to US to neutralize their nuclear weapons.
> BTW, pls give us the evidences that you are Chinese first. Thanks.
> 嫐和嬲是啥意思?


How did US push Kim Jin un? DPRK is a small and extremely poor and isolated country with no oil and little resource not like middle east. If Kim Jin un do not develop the nuclear weapon, US do not even give a shit about it. Uncle Sam is too busy and will never do a business with no profit.
Even Cuba at the backyard of US has not gotten bombed by US .
What on earth do you think US can get from this country full of undernourished people and with only one fat man.
For DPRK, the most important thing is to invest limited resource to develop economy to feed its people.
Kim Jin un do not equal the DPRK.
The mainstay of a country is the people not certain man or family.


----------



## thesolar65

War must start before winter and must finish it within 15 days. I am sure Kim will seek asylum in China and there will be a new beginning for oppressed people of NK......Seems now God has taken notice of their plights.


----------



## Stuttgart001

jkroo said:


> BTW, pls give us the evidences that you are Chinese first. Thanks.
> 嫐和嬲是啥意思?


If you are a Chinese, pls do something and say something based on your own country's interest.
Do not be an angry youth 愤青. It will harm your country.
Again China has an obligation to protect DPRK not the rule of Kim Jin un who poisoned his elder brother.
China will not go to a war against US except for Taiwan, which is really worth Chinese soldier's blood.


----------



## Path-Finder

This is rather a threat to China then it is to DPRK who is not important to the US, but China is a threat to them as a rising power that can challenge the US. US is starting trouble across the globe Iraq Syria Libya afghanistan the list now has the korean peninsula in sight.


----------



## Stuttgart001

thesolar65 said:


> War must start before winter and must finish it within 15 days. I am sure Kim will seek asylum in China and there will be a new beginning for oppressed people of NK......Seems now God has taken notice of their plights.


It is unfair to say Kim Jin un oppress the people of DPRK, because the DPRK people with no opportunity to access to the outside world are so brainwashed that they really believe that Kim Jin un and his father and grandfather are temporal gods and saviors of Korean people. All the poverty and famine is caused by the US Imperialist and ROK.

The officials especially top officials which could get information from outside are mostly controlled and oppressed, cause these people know what's happening outside and are a potential menace to Kim'rule.



Path-Finder said:


> This is rather a threat to China then it is to DPRK who is not important to the US, but China is a threat to them as a rising power that can challenge the US. US is starting trouble across the globe Iraq Syria Libya afghanistan the list now has the korean peninsula in sight.


I assume that The better choise for US to make trouble with China is on the South China Sea rather than on mountainous ground of DPRK.
Pls read the news about the nuclear crisis of DPRK. It is not last month DPRK started the nuclear and missile project. Countries around Korea peninsula has no disagreement on de-nuclearize of this area.
Even China opposed DPRK to develop nuclear weapons.


----------



## Basel

Deino said:


> I cleaned up abunch of posts which where too much politically agressive and as far as i remember Your post was in Urdu; the forum language however is English and as such it was a double post to Your original CNN link.



I posted 02 different news outlets tweets for authenticity of news.


----------



## samsara

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Here is what will happen next
> 
> China will test a Inter continental Missile
> North Korea will test a nuclear weapon
> Iran will test a nuclear weapon
> Syria will get S-400 Batteries and 3 Russian Destroyer ships and 100,000 Soldiers
> 
> *Then Trump will have health problems and he will be forced to get admitted to hospital he is 70 year old man*


Then the *Deep State* / neocons / warmongers / hawkish... [just choose whatever you deem as fit]
will happily see *Mike Pence* gets promoted to take the POTUS chair... he's their backup card in case Trump somehow needs to be "set aside by any means" [JFK; Nixon; Ronald Reagan plus some others in the old time].

One should really need to ponder on how a real-estate magnate really grasp those "non-biz issues"... so it will depend on the NSC team, and these people are just coming from the same ecosystem regardless the administrations, they're serving other higher interests, it is not Clinton, Bush Jr, Obama or Trump who really matters here... REMEMBER! There are forces that stay and exist far longer and bigger than a mere POTUS tenure 

-----------
_"However, no matter who the president is, eventually the MIC always keeps the war machine going."_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stuttgart001

jkroo said:


> 'Solve'? How? With permission of China? It will never happen.
> 
> For all Chinese members here. You should read the treaty carefully then you will know what will China do if US attack DPRK.
> 
> 中华人民共和国和朝鲜民主主义人民共和国友好合作互助条约


I know the treaty. 
Technically DPRK is the ally of China.
Actually it is an embarrassment for China to have no influence on its ally.



> The following facts you should also know:
> 1.China will not allow the country's security situation be threatened by any other countries.


Agree with you. Neither USA army nor Kim Jin un's big fireworks.


> 2.The treaty between China and DPRK is still available and we will keep our words.


Our words is not unconditional and also given to DPRK not Kim Jin un.


> 3.We will not interfere DPRK's domestic issues though there are problems.


We won't interfere DPRK' domestic issues except that our people on the northeast are under the threat of nuclear radiation.


> 4.Current situations in the peninsula mainly exist between DPRK and US.


Definitely not. It exists among DPRK, USA, ROK, Japan even Russia.
All countries around DPRK oppose the development of nuclear weapons publicly.


> 5.US's intentions to create more chaos in the northeast Asia is to counter China and gain more benefits for its own. Further more, we can even see the groups which will benefit from the chaos.


I think there are a lot of better choices for USA to make troubles with China than North Korea.
IMO, 20 million starving people are a big petential source of chaos.


> 6.It is not first time and will not be the last time that US claims it want to kill a country's leader. What a robbery mentality and uncivilized behavior.


It is really rude for the super power to say that. But Saddam was sentenced to death by Iraqi court and Qaddafi was tortured and executed by Libyan militias. 
US truly killed Osama bin Laden with its own hand, but he is a leader of a terrorist organization not a nation.


> 7.China's solution to the peninsula is six- party talks.


It is the solution which was proposed by us many years ago that make other nations realize China really has little influence on its ally.


> 8.DPRK is not Iraq or Lybia.


Yes, it is. At least, Iraq or Lybia people could fulfill their stomach.


> 9.China is not same as the country of 67 years ago


That is the point. 67 years ago ,we Chinese sacrificed so much to fight a war which has no business with us in North Korea' textbook. I think we would not do it again 67 years later.


> Korean war 2.0? Only morons will provoke and ignite it.


Only Kim Jin un could decide if there will be a Korean war 2.0.


----------



## Path-Finder

Stuttgart001 said:


> It is unfair to say Kim Jin un oppress the people of DPRK, because the DPRK people with no opportunity to access to the outside world are so brainwashed that they really believe that Kim Jin un and his father and grandfather are temporal gods and saviors of Korean people. All the poverty and famine is caused by the US imperialist and its dog ROK.
> 
> The officials especially top officials which could get information from outside are mostly controlled and oppressed, cause these people know what's happening outside and have the potential ability to threaten Kim'rule.
> 
> 
> I assume that The better choise for US to make trouble with China is on the South China Sea rather than on Mounteous ground of DPRK.
> Pls read the news about the nuclear crisis of DPRK. It is not last month DPRK started the nuclear and missile project. Countries around Korea peninsula has no disagreement on non nuclearism of the area.
> Even China opposed DPRK to develop nuclear weapons.


Look I don't buy into mainstream media too much. I am looking at things from a different prospectus then giving my opinion and you are free to disagree. Now China is being surrounded from all sides and DPRK is neutered let's say by US air strikes is that going to strengthen China? No. This is starting trouble on the Korean peninsula which is attached to China's epicentre.


----------



## Stuttgart001

Path-Finder said:


> Look I don't buy into mainstream media too much. I am looking at things from a different prospectus then giving my opinion and you are free to disagree. Now China is being surrounded from all sides and DPRK is neutered let's say by US air strikes is that going to strengthen China? No. This is starting trouble on the Korean peninsula which is attached to China's epicentre.


I know this is a difficult problem for China to deal with. The best result should be the DPRK stop the development of nuclear and USA aircraft carrier leave away. But we could achieve the goal because China has no ability to persuade Kim Jun un to give up the nuclear weapon. If DPRK insists on owning nuclear weapons, there is a chain reaction that ROK and Japan also want to have nuclear weapons. At last, there are going to be full of nuclear bombs in east asian area. And that situation is definitely unacceptable by China ,Russia and USA. Now China is in a hard dilemma.
Instead of being surrounded by nuclear weapons, China will choose a de-nuclearize DPRK.
When it comes to USA's surrounding China, there are lots of US military bases on Japan, ROK, Australia and south asia. DPRK as a very small country having a short defense deep is really not important to China's defense.
And there will never be a large-scale ground war between two nuclear powers.

China's epicentre locates at its southeast part which is the most developed area of the country . Taiwan is attached to it and people of Taiwan is 100% Chinese. China has not yet been unified with Taiwan till now. How could anybody come up with the idea that we will fight against US for a fat korean?
As i have said on another post, if there is a conflict between China and US, it could only be caused by Taiwan and occur on sea.
What we really concern about North Korea is a huge wave of refugees and lost of nuclear material when the DPRK regime collapses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

Stuttgart001 said:


> How did US push Kim Jin un? DPRK is a small and extremely poor and isolated country with no oil and little resource not like middle east. If Kim Jin un do not develop the nuclear weapon, US do not even give a shit about it. Uncle Sam is too busy and will never do a business with no profit.
> Even Cuba at the backyard of US has not gotten bombed by US .
> What on earth do you think US can get from this country full of undernourished people and with only one fat man.
> For DPRK, the most important thing is to invest limited resource to develop economy to feed its people.
> Kim Jin un do not equal the DPRK.
> The mainstay of a country is the people not certain man or family.



It's an awsome logic which is in line with the bs of US towards Syria.



Stuttgart001 said:


> I know the treaty.
> ......
> 
> Only Kim Jin un could decide if there will be a Korean war 2.0.



It's a quite funny response.

Please don't use the word 'we Chinese'. Thanks.

Don't throw '愤青' to anybody when he has different opinions to you. That's really bad.

即使是种花人也别吵吵，更勿缠着自己人，既然种花，必要四处留香。那句还没翻呢!不翻请别回我，谢谢!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

Brainsucker said:


> I think, the best way for the Chinese to solve the fat Kim craziness problem is by using US as the scapegoat. Using the current crisis, they have a good chance to replace Kim without getting the blame from others.
> 
> 1st. Let the US Carrier come to bomb DPRK. Trump has even has a plan to kill fat Kim by sending their best special force.
> 2nd. With the excuse to protect DPRK, China will send their best Army, I dunno, 6 GN? to Pyongyang. This will force the US stand down for a while; just like the previously Russo-American incident in Syria.
> 3rd. Kill Kim quietly
> 4th. Throw the blame to the US and their Delta Force, Navy Seal etc, as the murderer of the leader of DPRK.
> 5th. With their army there, China can secure the DPRK, and choose a leader that better than Kim Jong Un.
> 6th. Retreat
> 
> Trump will happy. He can achieve his objective, His popularity raise. Navy Seal, Delta Force get another name and got praise by the world, because they "kill "KJU who protected by the Chinese Army. China also happy, because they can replace the Mad Kim but still put DPRK under their arm. They also will be praised because they protect DPRK from American Invasion, although can't protect the surprime leader.
> 
> Win - Win Solution for both side.



Good post i agree but keep in mind SCS is next on the US list...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yantong1980

Little cowboy action like Trump did on Homs, Syria toward North Korea will drive little fat Kim mad and use their nuke. China need North Korea, should send clear message to US administration not acting foolish, except their could take out Kim without any missile fly. Any nuke explosion in this region was unacceptable and unbearable. One of two conflicted party should act sane and measured, if both goes insane and irresponsible plus WMD it will be chaos. The last Trump action in Syria show irresponsible act, Kim are prepared anything he could: if he attacked, he will fight even he know will lose at last but he will drag his 'enemies' countries into chaos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

Trump ain't gonna do shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

jkroo said:


> 'Solve'? How? With permission of China? It will never happen.
> 
> For all Chinese members here. You should read the treaty carefully then you will know what will China do if US attack DPRK.
> 
> 中华人民共和国和朝鲜民主主义人民共和国友好合作互助条约
> 
> The following facts you should also know:
> 1.China will not allow the country's security situation be threatened by any other countries.
> 2.The treaty between China and DPRK is still available and we will keep our words.
> 3.We will not interfere DPRK's domestic issues though there are problems.
> 4.Current situations in the peninsula mainly exist between DPRK and US.
> 5.US's intentions to create more chaos in the northeast Asia is to counter China and gain more benefits for its own. Further more, we can even see the groups which will benefit from the chaos.
> 6.It is not first time and will not be the last time that US claims it want to kill a country's leader. What a robbery mentality and uncivilized behavior.
> 7.China's solution to the peninsula is six- party talks.
> 8.DPRK is not Iraq or Lybia.
> 9.China is not same as the country of 67 years ago
> 
> Korean war 2.0? Only morons will provoke and ignite it.



I agree that China has a defensive treaty with DPRK that will expire in 2020. So they have to intervene when US attack DPRK. But I don't agree that they should hold their horse and avoid to interfere DPRK domestic issue, because DPRK has given China a lot of problem and give US and Japan an excuse to pool their military assets there.

Look at how Kim problem has given China a great disadvantage while give American a great deal of advantage to their rivalry. Do you know what it means that the US has an excuse to pool their military assets to the region?

Before that, you have to understand what is the biggest American disadvantaged toward China. It's the range. They need to bring their military assets from the American continents to the battlefield, and it's far. You shouldn't distracted with their Ranger, Marine, and CBG alone. They have not enough power to fight China. Not in China neighborhood while PLA can gather all their assets to the region faster. They have to bring the majority of their military assets to the conflict area. And guess what, that's a great weakness to them, because China can always disturb the transfer on the way, and use the time to destroy the American foothold before they can establish their position there. That's the principle of China's Access Denied Strategy.

Now, because of Kim, The US has an excuse the transfer their military assets to Korean Peninsula without China can interfere. So when they succeed, the majority of the US military assets will be there. Thus, when China and US have a conflict, you have to face against the full capability of US military asset in the region.

Well, you still have a chance to win, but it will be bloodbath for China, and has a chance to decrease your industrial, economy power back into stone age. Because your A2D2 strategy has been failed.

So if you don't want to be a poor China guy again, you have to thwart the US strategy to gather their military assets in the Korean Peninsula. The question is how. But everyone know the reason. It's Kim Jong Un with all his madness. I doubt that the American consider DPRK as a real threat. No, they don't. DPRK is just an excuse for them to establish their military assets in the region. Their target is always China.



Stuttgart001 said:


> I know this is a difficult problem for China to deal with. The best result should be the DPRK stop the development of nuclear and USA aircraft carrier leave away. But we could achieve the goal because China has no ability to persuade Kim Jun un to give up the nuclear weapon. If DPRK insists on owning nuclear weapons, there is a chain reaction that ROK and Japan also want to have nuclear weapons. At last, there are going to be full of nuclear bombs in east asian area. And that situation is definitely unacceptable by China ,Russia and USA. Now China is in a hard dilemma.
> Instead of being surrounded by nuclear weapons, China will choose a de-nuclearize DPRK.
> When it comes to USA's surrounding China, there are lots of US military bases on Japan, ROK, Australia and south asia. DPRK as a very small country having a short defense deep is really not important to China's defense.
> And there will never be a large-scale ground war between two nuclear powers.
> 
> China's epicentre locates at its southeast part which is the most developed area of the country . Taiwan is attached to it and people of Taiwan is 100% Chinese. China has not yet been unified with Taiwan till now. How could anybody come up with the idea that we will fight against US for a fat korean?
> As i have said on another post, if there is a conflict between China and US, it could only be caused by Taiwan and occur on sea.
> What we really concern about North Korea is a huge wave of refugees and lost of nuclear material when the DPRK regime collapses.



I think the real problem here is Kim Jong Un. He's mad. He's also disrespected to China. Just look at him, he never officially visit China since he becomes the Chairman of DPRK. KJU also give China some disadvantage in her grand strategy against American Pivots for some occasion. Because of his nuclear program, USA and Japan got their excuse to pool their military assets to Korean Peninsula. So I agree, Kim Jong Un must be dethroned.


----------



## jian-10

If China allows the Yanks to bomb North Korea through some backyard dealing, China really shows its weakness. Yes Kim Jong Un and his regime are crazy, but if anyone attempts to overthrow them, it's gonna be a bloody mess and highly volatile. You're not dealing with your usual Middle East tinpot dictator here, you're dealing with a regime that has built a near religious myth around the Kim family, this is akin to Imperial Japan and their god emperor during WWII.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Apparently China has moved 150k troops to the border with N.Korea? Is this true?


----------



## BHarwana

*NORTH Korea will retaliate and defend itself “by powerful force of arms” after the US deployed a Navy strike group in the Korean peninsula.*

*




*

Kim Jong-un’s state-owned news agency KCNA claimed Trump’s deployment showed “reckless moves for invading” that had now “reached a serious phase”.

It comes after Trump sent the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson into the Sea of Japan after several provocative missile launches from Kim’s communist nation.

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...reckless-navy-deployment-kcna-uss-carl-vinson

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Someone wants to ignite the powder keg?  If it does happen forget about Syria, the world will be focusing on a possible nuclear explosion.  Tighten your seat belt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Yep counting on kim to press the red button soon.

*North Korea vows response to 'reckless' US Navy move: KCNA *





North Korea denounced Washington's deployment of a naval strike group to the Korean Peninsula Tuesday, warning it was ready for "war" in a further escalation of tensions in the region.

"This goes to prove that the US reckless moves for invading the DPRK have reached a serious phase," said a spokesman for the North's foreign ministry according to state-run KCNA news agency, in Pyongyang's first comment since the deployment.

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2017/04/11/north-korea-vows-response-reckless-us-navy-move-kcna

*North Korea vows response to 'reckless' US Navy deployment: Report*

SEOUL (AFP) - North Korea on Tuesday (April 11) denounced Washington's deployment of a naval strike group to the Korean Peninsula, warning it was ready for "war" in a further escalation of tensions in the region.

"This goes to prove that the US reckless moves for invading the DPRK have reached a serious phase," said a spokesman for the North's foreign ministry, according to state-run KCNA news agency,.

It was Pyongyang's first comment since the deployment.

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/ea...esponse-to-reckless-us-navy-deployment-report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadows888

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Apparently China has moved 150k troops to the border with N.Korea? Is this true?



nope, just more fake news from dailymail. they are the only ones that report it.



jian-10 said:


> If China allows the Yanks to bomb North Korea through some backyard dealing, China really shows its weakness. Yes Kim Jong Un and his regime are crazy, but if anyone attempts to overthrow them, it's gonna be a bloody mess and highly volatile. You're not dealing with your usual Middle East tinpot dictator here, you're dealing with a regime that has built a near religious myth around the Kim family, this is akin to Imperial Japan and their god emperor during WWII.



china have a defense treaty with NK. it will be activated if us bombs NK. if NK bombs usa, then maybe the defense treaty won't be activated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

jian-10 said:


> If China allows the Yanks to bomb North Korea through some backyard dealing, China really shows its weakness. Yes Kim Jong Un and his regime are crazy, but if anyone attempts to overthrow them, it's gonna be a bloody mess and highly volatile. You're not dealing with your usual Middle East tinpot dictator here, you're dealing with a regime that has built a near religious myth around the Kim family, this is akin to Imperial Japan and their god emperor during WWII.


You are correct. This has been my thoughts about North Korea all these yrs.

China cannot afford a NKR collapse and NKR is well on the way there. The choices are unpalatable for everyone, including the Koreans.

Look at East Germany. When East Germany collapsed, where could the East German have gone ? Soviet Union ? Neighboring countries ? No. When East Germany collapse, it was Germans to Germans. However, East Germans were closer to West Germans than North Koreans are to South Koreans. So if China allows NKR to collapse, China and SKR will face a refugee crisis the Germans never had. This means China, in order to have a geopolitical buffer state, must intervene in NKR and as time goes by, that intervention increasingly looks to be military and violent. The argument that NKR serves to annoy the US is a juvenile one. It serves China no good if NKR is a geopolitical provocateur. All NKR has to do is simply exist status quo and everything in the region will be fine.



shadows888 said:


> china have a defense treaty with NK. it will be activated if us bombs NK. if NK bombs usa, then maybe the defense treaty won't be activated.


If you are morally and legally obligated to fight with and for someone else, *BOTH* of you also have the moral and legal obligations of constraining each other. You cannot be a troublemaker and expect the other guy to fight with you. Either China restraint NKR or face with the choice of fighting NKR's battles or lose NKR as a buffer state.


----------



## Stuttgart001

shadows888 said:


> china have a defense treaty with NK. it will be activated if us bombs NK. if NK bombs usa, then maybe the defense treaty won't be activated.


The treaty actually does not exist because China already commit the embargo of DPRK which is China's ally according to the treaty which is the product of cold war .
There are a few resolutions towards DPRK from UNSC, and China supported them.
Yesterday there was a No.2087 resolution condemning DPRK's program of nuke and ballistic missile that's passed by a unanimous *vote* in UNSC
A few days ago, president Xi and president Trump finished their meeting with a joint statement which reaffirmed that China and US have the same stance on a de-nuclearize Korean peninsula.
Kim Jung un has gone far away and China will never be kidnapped by a mad man.
A lot of Chinese simply thought the one who is against US will do something good to China automatically.
But no. There are some crazy irrational persons who is harming everyone.


----------



## somebozo

supporting a banana republic like DPRK itself is determinal to China image..


----------



## shadows888

somebozo said:


> supporting a banana republic like DPRK itself is determinal to China image..



supporting KSA where women can't even drive is detrimental to America's image...

there are greater things at play such as geopolitics and geography which cannot be changed. otherwise, USA wouldn't support KSA and China wouldn't support DPRK.


----------



## TaiShang

jkroo said:


> The following facts you should also know:
> 1.China will not allow the country's security situation be threatened by any other countries.
> 2.The treaty between China and DPRK is still available and we will keep our words.
> 3.We will not interfere DPRK's domestic issues though there are problems.
> 4.Current situations in the peninsula mainly exist between DPRK and US.
> 5.US's intentions to create more chaos in the northeast Asia is to counter China and gain more benefits for its own. Further more, we can even see the groups which will benefit from the chaos.
> 6.It is not first time and will not be the last time that US claims it want to kill a country's leader. What a robbery mentality and uncivilized behavior.
> 7.China's solution to the peninsula is six- party talks.
> 8.DPRK is not Iraq or Lybia.
> 9.China is not same as the country of 67 years ago
> 
> Korean war 2.0? Only morons will provoke and ignite it.



Definitely. China would hardly allow a faraway mad regime to bring war and destruction right next door. It is not about Kim, and it is not even about South Korea.

It is about the US. South and North Koreas are the result, not the effect.

The problem is that the US does not care about potential human disaster in the event of a major war in the Korean Peninsula; China does care about the humanitarian situation.

An form of existence is better than a war in the Korean Peninsula, and China does not want war. Hence, it tries to slow down North Korean nuclear development on the one hand, and, on the other, it tries to instill some common sense in the South Korean hawks.

If there was no China factor, the mad regime would have already waged a war, because they really do not care about some couple of million Asians being perished.

They have been crying over the collapsed twin towers for twenty years and push everybody else weep with them, but, they will not care about us.

We have to care about us ourselves.



Brainsucker said:


> I think the real problem here is Kim Jong Un. He's mad.



He is mad. And now we are another mad man on the other side of the ocean. That's explosive.

China will never be trapped by two mad men, one of whom the other day proved in Syria that he could really act like a blood-thirsty third world dictator.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stuttgart001

somebozo said:


> supporting a banana republic like DPRK itself is determinal to China image..


To be honest, image is not now China's concern. It is safety. 
Imagine a mad man with nukes living next door.


----------



## Place Of Space

cnleio said:


> I don't know how the U.S 'solve' North Korea, what U.S.A need 'solve' is these North Korean armed with China & Russia weapons and continuously logistics support from China to the Korean Peninsula. Although Pyongyang now not trust BeiJing, but in War North Korea only rely on China and 'Made in China' weapons.



We could help to "solve" North Korea's nuclear problem. "Solve North Korea" is not allowed, but China should prepare for the very bad seriousness of "Solve North Korea". If America and South Korea go mad, though the ratio is very small. China need to arrange 1, war expenditure on Korea peninsula, 2, stop refugees flood 3. Army enter into North Korea, 4. Build up a new leadership in Korea.


----------



## Stuttgart001

TaiShang said:


> The problem is that the US does not care about potential human disaster in the event of a major war in the Korean Peninsula; China does care about the humanitarian situation.


Maybe the US don't care the human disaster but South Korea does. So things is not that simple that US will bomb DPRK because of hatred of Kim Jing un.
Sometimes you are in dilemma.
Attacking DPRK may cause a humanitarian crisis , don't do that it seems there's no other to stop the development of DPRK nuke program.

Compared to the humanitarian crisis, the nuclear attack is more horrible for South Korea, and also for China.



> An form of existence is better than a war in the Korean Peninsula, and China does not want war. Hence, it tries to slow down North Korean nuclear development on the one hand, and, on the other, it tries to instill some common sense in the South Korean hawks.


Nobody wants war and nobody wants a crazy neighbor with nukes.

China has been trying to persuade DPRK to give up the programs since a long time ago.

The world has always thought that China is the only one who has a great giant influence on DPRK, cause China fought for him and the 90% export goods of North Korea is transported to China and Its nearly 100% import comes from China. But China still have no influence on DPRK which is totally controlled by Kim Jung un and his followers.

As for now, China failed on stopping the nuclear and missile program.
So Trump said either you stop him or I will do it.

This makes China in a big dilemma.
China has no idea for changing the mind of Kim Jung un and China also couldn't do more thing than implements the embargo which still don't work.

Let's assume China succeed in stopping the US's attack towards DPRK just as the past years when the nuclear crisis happened.
What will happen?
First, DPRK will make its nukes practical, then SOK feel horrible and want nukes and missile defense system.So do Japan.
In the end, China will be surrounded by nukes. This situation is definitely unacceptable to China.
Even feeding total 20 million hungry North Korean which is less than the population of Shanghai is better than being in that situation.

There is other solution offered and mostly excepted by SOK ,which is China take off Kim Jung un and stablise DPRK.
But it means a deviation from our nonintervention principle that is the main basestone of foreign policy.




> He is mad. And now we are another mad man on the other side of the ocean. That's explosive.
> 
> China will never be trapped by two mad men, one of whom the other day proved in Syria that he could really act like a blood-thirsty third world dictator.


Don't overestimate the power of US president. The decision of attacking Syria is the will of establishment camp.

You can watch the news of American mainstream medias, which bravo Trump for the attack to Syria loudly for the first time since Trump moved into White House.
So you know who is in charge of USA. Not the man living in White House. It is the establishment camp.

But in DPRK, Kim Jung un does control everyone and everything.


----------



## TaiShang

Place Of Space said:


> We could help to "solve" North Korea's nuclear problem. "Solve North Korea" is not allowed, but China should prepare for the very bad seriousness of "Solve North Korea". If America and South Korea go mad, though the ratio is very small. China need to arrange 1, war expenditure on Korea peninsula, 2, stop refugees flood 3. Army enter into North Korea, 4. Build up a new leadership in Korea.



Agree.

The demarcation line should not be crossed at all cost. Boundaries cannot be reshaped or merged on US terms.

For the purpose of handling potential refuge issue, it is better to contain the likelihood of a war because, once a war breaks out, it is very difficult to stop human flow.

Even small skirmish in Myanmar led to a flow of refuges and China set up camps inside the China border to assist them.

The risk is definitely higher because there are two *mad men *that need to be handled. The madness is mutually enforcing/escalating, Trump or his "Mad Dog" won't stop provocations; and so long as he does not, Kim won't either.

**
_
I feel the German flagged poster above is a certain Indian. Tries to communicate with you in a certain way that a certain Indian does. _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stuttgart001

TaiShang said:


> _I feel the Germain flagged poster above is a certain Indian. Tries to communicate with you in a certain way that a certain Indian does. _


LOL，the way by which you define who's Chinese is too arbitrary.

Watch the news and do some research and take a notice of what the leaders of China have said and done. 
The world is too complex to assert that anyone who opposes DPRK's nuclear program must be an Indian.

And an indian definitely do not know what a huge threaten of nuclear radiation to the Chinese northeastern people. 
An indian also does not know Korea War has no business to China in North Korea' textbook.
An indian does not know Korean soldier kidnapped our fishermen and blackmail their poor family.
There are a lot of things that every Chinese could get from Chinese media.
It looks like you do not know these things , but I will not assume you are an indian or a north korean.

Yesterday, DPRK sent a mail to ASEAN and ask for help . 
Why ASEAN not China?
Shouldn't China have more capability of helping her than ASEAN?


----------



## Place Of Space

Stuttgart001 said:


> LOL，the way by which you define who's Chinese is too arbitrary.
> 
> Watch the news and do some research and take a notice of what the leaders of China have said and done.
> The world is too complex to assert that anyone who opposes DPRK's nuclear program must be an Indian.
> 
> And an indian definitely do not know what a huge threaten of nuclear radiation to the Chinese northeastern people.
> An indian also does not know Korea War has no business to China in North Korea' textbook.
> An indian does not know Korean soldier kidnapped our fishermen and blackmail their poor family.
> There are a lot of things that every Chinese could get from Chinese media.
> It looks like you do not know these things , but I will not assume you are an indian or a north korean.
> 
> Yesterday, DPRK sent a mail to ASEAN and ask for help .
> Why ASEAN not China?
> Shouldn't China have more capability of helping her than ASEAN?



China won't help Kim until he clearly states his strategy and credibility to China. When Kim killed his uncle Jang Sung Taek, who was the most influential pro-China group leader, Kim had already lost trust. Korea has dozen million of population, I believe they can find a better leader other than Kim III.

On the issue of nuclear weapons and the fat boy, China and America can cooperate. But China won't agree America troops forward on the north and toppled its government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Place Of Space said:


> Korea has dozen million of population, I believe they can find a better leader other than Kim III.


At this moment, North Korean people have no ability to pick up their leader. Let China help them find one.
Compared to Kim Jung un, it is so easy to be better one.
Kim Jung un may have the feeling that someone could support his exiled elder brother to replace him, so he poisoned his brother in advance.


> On the issue of nuclear weapons and the fat boy, China and America can cooperate. But China won't agree America troops forward on the north and toppled its government.


Yes. China should neutralise the DPRK army and stablize the governance and control the nukes and feed the North Korean to prevent a refugee wave.


----------



## Place Of Space

Stuttgart001 said:


> At this moment, North Korean people have no ability to pick up their leader. Let China help them find one.
> Compared to Kim Jung un, it is so easy to be better one.
> Kim Jung un may have the feeling that someone could support his exiled elder brother to replace him, so he poisoned his brother in advance.
> 
> Yes. China should neutralise the DPRK army and stablize the governance and control the nukes and feed the North Korean to prevent a refugee wave.



Dear, what you said is not Chinese business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Place Of Space said:


> Dear, what you said is not Chinese business.


North Korean are told that it is their great savior Kim ll-sung the grandfather of Kim Jong un led the invincible and fearless and powerful PKA defeat the despicable and brutal US Imperialists and its dog SOK *independently. *So plain people of DPRK do not know China used to *fight* (accurately save) for them 70 years ago.

The graves of our soldiers in DPRK were destroyed when Kim Jone ll the father of Kim Jong un didn't get China's support for his nuclear program.

Oh, I have made a mistake. Not all the graves except one that is Mao Anyin. Because Chinese ambassador would sweep his tomb every year.


----------



## cnleio

Place Of Space said:


> We could help to "solve" North Korea's nuclear problem. "Solve North Korea" is not allowed, but China should prepare for the very bad seriousness of "Solve North Korea". If America and South Korea go mad, though the ratio is very small. China need to arrange 1, war expenditure on Korea peninsula, 2, stop refugees flood 3. Army enter into North Korea, 4. Build up a new leadership in Korea.


LOL ... i do think the 'solve' for BeiJing now, it's they allow U.S Navy bomb N.Korea's nuclear facilities, or BeiJing send PLA to bomb them ? I say again, 20 years before BeiJing already lost political control to Pyongyang ... if political diplomacy can't deal with N.Korea nuclear crisis, left is the bombing. The past 20 years BeiJing just missed many chance to end N.Korea nuclear crisis (playing 20-year-Tai Chi), does Beijing willing to see N.Korea + S.Korea + Japan all developing Nukes ? Or keep stay Denuclearization to above three countries after U.S.A bombing N.Korea's nuclear facilities ? or BeiJing will send PLA to bomb their nuclear facilities ?

My word it's, BeiJing won't complain about U.S Navy bomb N.Korea's nuclear facilities, after bomb BeiJing still wanna business with U.S and good friendship.


----------



## Place Of Space

cnleio said:


> LOL ... i do think the 'solve' for BeiJing now, it's they allow U.S Navy bomb N.Korea's nuclear facilities, or BeiJing send PLA to bomb them ?



Promise Korea safety, ask him to eliminate the nuclear program and dispose all nuclear weapons.


----------



## cnleio

Place Of Space said:


> Promise Korea safety, ask him to eliminate the nuclear program and dispose all nuclear weapons.


When USSR asked China Mao to eliminate China nuclear program and dispose China nuclear weapons ... does Chinese agree it ? The N.Korean will do the same thing. I'm 100% sure the chaos caused by war in Korean Peninsula is inescapable, just watch when U.S fire the N.Korea nuclear crisis !

BeiJing's 'Harmonious Policy' will face to go broke after Korean Peninsula War, BeiJing won't fight with U.S.A in Korean Peninsula at most provide arms & logistics from China to N.Korea ... until to Kim collapse.


----------



## Stuttgart001

Place Of Space said:


> Promise Korea safety, ask him to elimilate the nuclear program and dispose all nuclear weapons.


China has given this promise but Kim Jong ll and Kim Jong un do not accept it.
The problem is Kim family want to rule North Korea forever. But he also knows his country is very poor and so dependent on China's supply.
Kim and his father want more from China, but China wouldn't like to feed 20 million people for free and forever. Instead China hopes DPRK makes reforms and opening-up and develops its economy just as what China did 40 years ago.
The Kims and other top officials do know the real situation of DPRK. Kims know DPRK need reform.

But Kim and his father also know that as soon as DPRK starts to reform and open, brainwashing people would be impossible and the Kim family's rule would end.

So Kim Jong un and his father are also in a dilemma. Family interest or national interest?

And they choose to protect their family interest by owning nukes.

If Kim has the nukes, he could blackmail the world for much more without opening the country.

That is why DPRK such a poor country under China's nuclear umbrella has been pursuing nuclear weapons so crazily for so many years.

In one word, DPRK is kidnapped by Kim family.

Kim Jong un knows China is willing to protect DPRK as an independent state but Kim'rule.
So if there is someone who want to end the family rule in DPRK and change its policy to be a open and normal country.
China must be glad to see it.
And that's why his uncle in law Jang Sung Taek and elder brother Kim Jong nan got killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Stuttgart001 said:


> So if there is someone who want to end the family rule in DPRK and change its policy to be a open and normal country.
> China must be glad to see it.
> And that's why his uncle in law Jang Sung Taek and elder brother Kim Jong nan got killed.


Right, Kim En end China hope twice ~!  Let's bombing work, BeiJing glad to see it too.


----------



## Stuttgart001

cnleio said:


> When USSR asked China Mao to elimilate China nuclear program and dispose China nuclear weapons ... does Chinese agree it ?


USSR did not do that. Actually, at the first stage of China's nuclear program, USSR gave a lot of help. Then the relation between two countries broke up. USSR stopped the help and evacuated all his experts. 
But China did not be asked to eliminate the program. Instead, USSR threatened to destroyed China' nuclear force after the border conflicts happened.


> The N.Korean will do the same thing. Im 100% sure the chaos caused by war in Korean Peninsula is inescapability, just watch when U.S fire the N.Korea nuclear crisis !


Maybe it's just a military operation. The dictator's strength comes from his army.If China could neutralize the PRA, The conflict is going to occur just between Kim Jong un's body guards and super power's special force.


----------



## Place Of Space

cnleio said:


> When USSR asked China Mao to elimilate China nuclear program and dispose China nuclear weapons ... does Chinese agree it ? The N.Korean will do the same thing. Im 100% sure the chaos caused by war in Korean Peninsula is inescapability, just watch when U.S fire the N.Korea nuclear crisis !
> 
> BeiJing's 'Harmonious Policy' will face to go broke after Korean Peninsula War, BeiJing won't fight with U.S.A in Korean Peninsula at most provide arms & logistics from China to N.Korea ... until to Kim collapse.



What do you mean "U.S fire the N.Korea nuclear crisis"?
In my opinion, U.S don't have many choices. 1. Cooperate with China 2. Cooperate with China 3. Cooperate with China....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Place Of Space said:


> Dear, what you said is not Chinese business.


It is Chinese business, because DPRK is next door. After carrying on extremely personality cult for so many years, the political architecture has been distorted totally. Only China could help DPRK get back to normal track smoothly.


----------



## cnleio

Stuttgart001 said:


> Maybe it's just a military operation. The dictator's strength comes from his army.If China could neutralize the PRA, The conflict is going to occur just between Kim Jong un's body guards and super power's special force.


Neutralize PRA ... my question is there any North Korea senior officer or general pro-China inside Kim's government ?


----------



## Stuttgart001

cnleio said:


> Neutralize PRA ... my question is there any North Korea senior officer or general pro-China inside Kim's government ?


Every year, there are senior officers and generals executed by Kim Jong un. Do you know why?
The senior officer and generals couldn't be brainwashed and They knew exactly what's the real world and who Kim Jong un really is. 
So as i have said on the above post, it is the senior officers and generals not the plain brainwashed people which think Kim Jong un as the savior and the sun are really got suppressed and monitored. They are too fearful to resist without outside help. But they know how strong China and USA are and the result to counter any of the two powers is the disaster of DPRK.

If China contact them privately with cases full of RMB and promise their status in new government.

One side is money and top status without fear of being executed , the other is to die with Kim family. 
Which one do you choose if you are North Korean general ?


----------



## Keel

If Trump + Co. do that, they are asking for WW 3 !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryuzaki

China's customs department has issued an official order telling trading companies to return their North Korean coal cargoes, said a trading source at Dandong Chengtai Trade Co., the biggest buyer of coal from the isolated country.

Following repeated missile tests that drew international criticism, China banned all imports of North Korean coal on Feb. 26, cutting off the country's most important export product.

The source at Dandong Chengtai said the company had 600,000 tons of North Korean coal sitting at various ports, and a total of 2 million tons was stranded at various Chinese ports, waiting to be returned.

The source spoke on condition of anonymity due to the sensitivity of the subject.

Neither Dandong Chengtai (former Dandong Zhicheng Metallic Material Co., Ltd) nor Chinese authorities were available for official comment.

Shipping data on Thomson Reuters Eikon, a financial markets information and analytics platform, shows at least half a dozen general cargo vessels have recently taken coal out of China, mostly from the ports of Weihai and Peng Lai, and returned fully laden to North Korea.

Last month, Reuters reported that Malaysia briefly prevented a North Korean ship carrying coal from China from entering its port in Penang because of a suspected breach in sanctions. The ship was eventually allowed to unload its 6,300 metric tons of anthracite coal.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-north-korea-coal-idUSKBN17D0B8


----------



## takeitwithyou

Trump Factor. While the Chinese leader sat next to trump, US bombed Syria and he told the Chinese, either you are with us and help on NK or we go at it alone. Your choice.

I've also read in the last 24hrs that China has moved 150k soldiers to the NK border to avoid a refugee overspill in anticipation of Trump attacking NK.


----------



## BHarwana

South Korean presidential candidates expressed worry about the re-deployment of a nuclear-powered U.S. aircraft carrier and its accompanying battleships near the Korean Peninsula, local media reports said on Tuesday.

The USS Carl Vinson aircraft carrier and its accompanying destroyers and cruisers moved again to the waters near the Korean Peninsula, after departing from it last month.

The Nimitz-class aircraft super-carrier had participated in the U.S.-South Korea joint military exercises, codenamed Foal Eagle, from March 19 to March 25. The joint annual springtime war game would last by the end of this month.

The re-deployment of the Carl Vinson Strike Group, which canceled a planned port visit to Australia and diverted to the Western Pacific, escalated tensions on the peninsula.

Two key South Korean presidential candidates expressed worries about the mounted tensions in the region.

Moon Jae-in of the biggest Minjoo Party said in a statement that any military action on the peninsula must never be conducted without South Korea's consent.

Moon noted that if he takes power, he will visit the United States rapidly to discuss ways to resolve the issue of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK).

A spokesman with Ahn Cheol-soo of the center-right People's Party, Moon's archrival, said the re-deployment of the U.S. aircraft carrier near the peninsula was viewed as a strong show of force against the DPRK's nuclear program.

He expressed worry about the escalated military tensions on the peninsula, adding that the DPRK's nuclear issue must be resolved in a peaceful way.

Lee Duk-haeong, spokesman for South Korea's unification ministry, said on Monday that there was nothing to worry much about the re-deployment as the U.S. had supported South Korea's DPRK policies which aim to resolve all issues peacefully.


http://www.china.org.cn/world/2017-04/11/content_40597873.htm


----------



## Ryuzaki

poor South Koreans in Seoul will have to bear brunt of NK artillery and missiles.Americans will be laughing from a distance


----------



## BHarwana

South Korea in no mood to take a nuclear hit.


----------



## jkroo

Keel said:


> If Trump + Co. do that, they are asking for WW 3 !!


Good picture.
It's not so easy to start WW3. What Trump stared at is the cash flow. WW3 will burn the cash. Attack Syria - oil down and gold USD up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

BHarwana said:


> South Korea in no mood to take a nuclear hit.



Well if any NK missile will reach smthing... till this Day the "Nuclear BOmb" of NK is still a "Maybe"...


----------



## YeBeWarned

Trump will bring the fire of war to Korean Peninsula , and innocent people will die by thousands because of Kim and Trump ..


----------



## BHarwana

HannibalBarca said:


> Well if any NK missile will reach smthing... till this Day the "Nuclear BOmb" of NK is still a "Maybe"...


Who says! Uncle Sam? Tell that to the S.Koreans who are in the line of fire. The stock Market in South Korea has started to fall already. Almost all the foreign nationals will leave in a week. By tomorrow US stock will take a hit. After Kim launches a ICBM USA stock Market will crash. Now if any one knows that Kim is going to Launch a successful ICBM he can make billions just by short selling.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Starlord said:


> Trump will bring the fire of war to Korean Peninsula , and innocent people will die by thousands because of Kim and Trump ..



Thousands die every month in NK because of Kim...



BHarwana said:


> Who says! Uncle Sam? Tell that to the S.Koreans who are in the line of fire. The stock Market in South Korea has started to fall already. Almost all the foreign nationals will leave in a week. By tomorrow US stock will take a hit. After Kim launches a ICBM USA stock Market will crash. Now if any one knows that Kim is going to Launch a successful ICBM he can make billions just by short selling.



Look DO you think Kim can launch a "nuclear" wrhead like your throw a toy?? China will be the first to attack NK if Kim play the Big shitty boss... Nuclear strike is the RED line of ANY NATION around the world... China don't want it, neither SK neither Japan Neither US, neither no one..; so be assured if smthing like that "may" happen China will be the first to jump on Kim neck...

China knows a lot what going around NK and Kim... When the moment come they will mostly step up...


----------



## HannibalBarca

Starlord said:


> Thousands die in different parts of the world ...



Then it's agood opportunity to change it and stop it in NK... it's not like Kim will stop neither the one who will come after him...


----------



## YeBeWarned

HannibalBarca said:


> Then it's agood opportunity to change it and stop it in NK... it's not like Kim will stop neither the one who will come after him...



To stop killing you are suggesting to kill millions ? WOW .. and in a war not only N korean die but South Korean and American too.. This is not American war, Will US stop doing what she is doing around the world ? so who give the Authority to them to destroy a country and left in Chaos for the region ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zhukov

Kim should address directly to South Korean Leaders and Public if USA tries to Push NK into war disregarding Security of S.korean Citizen.

What kind of friend US is if it doesnt care if some Skorean of Japenese cities are nuked


----------



## YeBeWarned

HannibalBarca said:


> Nope... the one who killed those 400K+ is only ASSad to blame ( he choosed to kill his own ppl, to stay on his Ibliss throne.Period) . the US/RU and others came later... at that time ASSad was fighting against rebels and already killed hundreds of thousands...
> 
> So in the ENd when wrong is done, you step up, simple as that, whatever you are..; it' snot bc "it's not your country" that you need to play the hypocrit and shut up... YOu ancestors were against such behavior... remember... You OWN religion ask you you speak when bad happen...



I disagree with you ...


----------



## HannibalBarca

Starlord said:


> I disagree with you ...


You may.. but facts = Facts... it's the basic of knwoledge and logic 

Best regards...


----------



## BHarwana

HannibalBarca said:


> Look DO you think Kim can launch a "nuclear" wrhead like your throw a toy?? China will be the first to attack NK if Kim play the Big shitty boss... Nuclear strike is the RED line of ANY NATION around the world... China don't want it, neither SK neither Japan Neither US, neither no one..; so be assured if smthing like that "may" happen China will be the first to jump on Kim neck...
> 
> China knows a lot what going around NK and Kim... When the moment come they will mostly step up...


But history says other wise World war 2 ended because of a Nuclear strike. If Kim is going to die why not take the other with him into the grave?


----------



## Mo12

Surely they is an easier way to kill Kim... then to start a war.

Can a secret agent go into NK and just sniper him instead?


----------



## Fledgingwings

If war erupts,S.korea is gonna get it one way or the other because Large scale wars in 21st century knows no boundaries.


----------



## HannibalBarca

BHarwana said:


> But history says other wise World war 2 ended because of a Nuclear strike. If Kim is going to die why not take the other with him into the grave?



WW2 did not end with Nuclear strike... Hitler was already losing since 1944... the US just gave them the last strike... if US wasn't in, then WW2 will have ended mostlty around few years after 1945...

As for Japs and the Nuclear strike, it's the same.. they were on the losing side... pearl harbor per exemple... the nuclear strike is the last strike too, to put an end to it faster...


----------



## Stuttgart001

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Kim should address directly to South Korean Leaders and Public if USA tries to Push NK into war disregarding Security of S.korean Citizen.
> 
> What kind of friend US is if it doesnt care if some Skorean of Japenese cities are nuked


I am afraid that most of South Korean and Japanese wish US disarm North Korean primitive nuke force right now before it become more practical and unstoppable in the future.


----------



## BHarwana

HannibalBarca said:


> WW2 did not end with Nuclear strike... Hitler was already losing since 1944... the US just gave them the last strike... if US wasn't in, then WW2 will have ended mostlty around few years after 1945...
> 
> As for Japs and the Nuclear strike, it's the same.. they were on the losing side... pearl harbor per exemple... the nuclear strike is the last strike too, to put an end to it faster...


That is what I am saying that north will make the strike and what will be the out come, What will USA do to retaliate?


----------



## shadows888

takeitwithyou said:


> Trump Factor. While the Chinese leader sat next to trump, US bombed Syria and he told the Chinese, either you are with us and help on NK or we go at it alone. Your choice.
> 
> I've also read in the last 24hrs that China has moved 150k soldiers to the NK border to avoid a refugee overspill in anticipation of Trump attacking NK.



funny, the alt-right was and is freaking out for that strike.
http://www.unz.com/article/god-emperor-no-more/

I think trump is backtracking now since he realized he just alienated his most important and core group of supporters. without them, he will get eaten by the Washington establishment.
http://time.com/4735470/donald-trump-syria-war-bashar-al-assad/?xid=homepage


----------



## takeitwithyou

shadows888 said:


> funny, the alt-right was and is freaking out for that strike.
> http://www.unz.com/article/god-emperor-no-more/
> 
> I think trump is backtracking now since he realized he just alienated his most important and core group of supporters. without them, he will get eaten by the Washington establishment.
> http://time.com/4735470/donald-trump-syria-war-bashar-al-assad/?xid=homepage



I know they were and personally, I did not want him to do it too. But hey he did and caused a freakout among leaders too. He has moved on to NK


----------



## TaiShang

*DPRK vows to react to mode of war desired by US* 
Xinhua, April 11, 2017

The Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK) said late Monday that the *U.S. preparations for invading the DPRK have reached "a serious phase of its scenario"* with the sending of a nuclear carrier task group in waters off the Korean Peninsula by Pentagon.

A spokesman for the DPRK Ministry of Foreign Affairs was quoted by the Korean Central News Agency as saying that the U.S. dispatching of Carl Vinson nuclear carrier task group to waters off the peninsula "all of a sudden" has proved that Washington's "reckless moves of invading the DPRK have reached a serious phase of its scenario."

*"If the United States dares opt for a military action, crying out for 'preemptive attack' and 'removal of the headquarters,' the DPRK is ready to react to any mode of war desired by the United States,"* said the spokesman.

He stressed that *"the prevailing grave situation proves once again that the DPRK was entirely justified for increasing in every way its military capabilities for self-defense* *with preemptive attack with a nuclear force as a pivot."*

"The Trump administration is foolish enough to deploy strategic striking forces one after another in South Korea, *trumpeting about 'peace by force of arms,'* but the DPRK remains unfazed."

"We never beg for peace but we will take the toughest counteraction against the provocateurs in order to defend ourselves by powerful force of arms and keep to the road chosen by ourselves," said the spokesman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhukov

Stuttgart001 said:


> I am afraid that most of South Korean and Japanese wish US disarm North Korean primitive nuke force right now before it become more practical and unstoppable in the future.


so it is simple as that disarming a 1.2m armed to teeth nuclear defence force?
Or are all of you under the impression that If NK arsenal is old and outdated it would not work at all?
Trust me if US planned any such misadventure Kim will not be obliterated untill US influence from East asia in wiped nuked asay and dont remain under the impression that the Irrepairable damage that uS defence infrastructure will take from such NK war will ever be filled again any time soon when China And Russia are right there in that region. 
And Skoreans and Japenese Citizen will be the one to suffer the most.


----------



## Stuttgart001

TaiShang said:


> *DPRK vows to react to mode of war desired by US*
> Xinhua, April 11, 2017
> 
> The Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK) said late Monday that the *U.S. preparations for invading the DPRK have reached "a serious phase of its scenario"* with the sending of a nuclear carrier task group in waters off the Korean Peninsula by Pentagon.
> 
> A spokesman for the DPRK Ministry of Foreign Affairs was quoted by the Korean Central News Agency as saying that the U.S. dispatching of Carl Vinson nuclear carrier task group to waters off the peninsula "all of a sudden" has proved that Washington's "reckless moves of invading the DPRK have reached a serious phase of its scenario."
> 
> *"If the United States dares opt for a military action, crying out for 'preemptive attack' and 'removal of the headquarters,' the DPRK is ready to react to any mode of war desired by the United States,"* said the spokesman.
> 
> He stressed that *"the prevailing grave situation proves once again that the DPRK was entirely justified for increasing in every way its military capabilities for self-defense* *with preemptive attack with a nuclear force as a pivot."*
> 
> "The Trump administration is foolish enough to deploy strategic striking forces one after another in South Korea, *trumpeting about 'peace by force of arms,'* but the DPRK remains unfazed."
> 
> "We never beg for peace but we will take the toughest counteraction against the provocateurs in order to defend ourselves by powerful force of arms and keep to the road chosen by ourselves," said the spokesman.


Old school trick.
It has happened so many time since the last 20 years.
It is not the first time US carrier group cruise near korea and president of US threat to bomb DPRK. Clinton , W. Bush both did that.

At First,Kim Jong-ll talked tough and threatened to wipe off South Korea in public , meanwhile unconsciously sent some signals which could be accepted as a goodwill. Then China mediated with a result of US withdraw the carrier and DPRK promised to stop the nuclear program.
A few years later, as soon as US put his eyes on other state, the seal of nuclear facility of DPRK would be tore ,immediately experts and engineer sneaked into the plant and continued to develop their savor's dreaming firework.
A last , the test of firework is so loud that scare SOK and Japan and annoy US bully.
Then there comes the carrier.
Another round of show.

So boring.


----------



## Keel

jkroo said:


> Good picture.
> It's not so easy to start WW3. What Trump stared at is the cash flow. WW3 will burn the cash. Attack Syria - oil down and gold USD up.



Thanks

Yes starting ww3 is more complicated than easy decisions but if the crazy fatty fires another series of missiles during the coming anniversary of the founding father's birthday, Trump will strike back in reply.
So the situation is extremely precarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

*Despite sending a naval force to the Korean peninsula, the Trump administration is focusing its North Korea strategy on tougher economic sanctions, possibly including an oil embargo, banning its airline, intercepting cargo ships* and _punishing Chinese banks_  doing business with Pyongyang, U.S. officials say.

U.S. President Donald Trump has approved a preliminary broad approach on North Korea and asked his national security team to craft a more detailed framework for new international sanctions and other actions to counter Pyongyang's nuclear and missile programs, one official said.

"There's a whole host of things that are possible, all the way up to what's essentially a trade quarantine on North Korea," the official told Reuters on Wednesday, speaking on condition of anonymity.

The U.S. officials said the administration is considering an array of stiffer sanctions that could be applied on a "sliding scale" proportionate to North Korean actions. Some steps could be applied unilaterally, and others through the United Nations, where China has a Security Council veto.

The U.S. show of force, sending what Trump called an "armada" of military vessels toward the region, and North Korea's angry response, has raised fears of a military confrontation.

*Though U.S. officials insist that military options remain on the table, pre-emptive strikes on North Korea remain a last resort, and they stressed that - for now, at least - the Trump administration is stressing economic and diplomatic measures.*

U.N. economic options include an embargo on oil supplies to North Korea; a global ban on Air Koryo, its national airline; and interdiction of North Korean freighters on the high seas, a step that would go beyond an existing requirement for nations to inspect ships transiting their territory, the officials said this week.

The United Nations also could prohibit the use of North Korean contracted labor abroad and expand the restrictions on North Korean coal exports to a total ban, the officials said.

Another step could be a ban on North Korean seafood exports, Pyongyang's fourth-largest export to China, its main trading partner, and expanded efforts to seize assets of North Korean leader Kim Jong Un and his family.

U.S. administration officials said final decisions on specific sanctions targets have yet to made, but they privately expressed doubts about how much further Beijing is willing to go to bring its defiant ally to heel - in spite of increasing Chinese concerns that North Korea might soon conduct a sixth nuclear test or new missile launches.

A phone call between Trump and Chinese President Xi Jinping on Wednesday was intended to reinforce U.S. pressure on Beijing to curb Pyongyang's nuclear and ballistic missile programs, a U.S. official said.

On Wednesday, Trump, who met Xi at a first summit in Florida last week, praised China for sending coal ships back to North Korea under existing U.N. sanctions. Trump said he thought Xi wanted to help, but added: "We'll see whether or not he does."

*Multiple Sanctions Targets*

While Trump emphasized the warmth of his interactions with Xi, he warned the Chinese leader last week that new sanctions could include penalties against Chinese banks and companies doing business with North Korea if Beijing did not step up pressure, one U.S. official said.

"If that's the only option the Chinese leave us, there's a real possibility that Chinese entities will get hit," the official said.

The U.S. aim would be to tighten the screws on North Korea in the same way it pressured Iran to open negotiations on its suspected nuclear weapons program – by penalizing all foreign firms dealing with the country.

"The amount of pressure that has been brought to bear economically on North Korea is far short of what was brought to bear against Iran," another senior administration official said.

Some analysts cautioned that targeting Chinese entities with so-called "secondary sanctions" could backfire and make Beijing less willing to cooperate, and that dealing with a country that already has nuclear weapons differs from dealing with one accused of trying acquire them.

"If you want to rely on sanctions to achieve your goal, you have to find a way to persuade or force the world into going all the way to a near full embargo or at least an embargo on key commodities like petroleum and on North Korean hard currency export earnings," said Joseph DeThomas, a former State Department official who worked on Iran and North Korea sanctions.

"Only if the regime sees continuation of sanctions as fatal will it consider change," he said.

In a sign of Beijing's growing frustration with North Korea, China's Global Times newspaper said on Wednesday that North Korea should halt any nuclear and missile activities "for its own security" - a reference to the approaching U.S. naval force.

It said that if North Korea made another provocative move, "Chinese society" might back unprecedented sanctions "such as restricting oil imports."

While run by the ruling Communist Party's official People's Daily, the Global Times does not always represent government policy.

http://www.newsweek.com/trump-sanct...r-weapons-kim-jong-un-china-xi-jinping-583326


Ya know, those who said Trump would try the same sh!t on DPRK after the 59 Tomahawks muscle flexing just don't quite get the point we Chinese all pointed out earlier. And now despite sending some Muscle it comes as no surprise to us it's all for the show. Harder sanctions is what the US will keep on pushing because the consequences in the region will be catastrophic once switched to militaristic options there's no going back. I don't expect some people to understand when they are convinced China will not get involved, US armchair generals know all too well China isn't bluffing.


----------



## third eye

Interesting stuff..


http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...ot-obliged-defend-n-korea-if-its-attacked-say

*China’s nuclear get-out clause over defence of North Korea*

Beijing not obliged to defend Pyongyang as its development of nuclear weapons breaches mutual defence pact, experts say as US warns it may launch strike against North

Kristin Huang
PUBLISHED : Thursday, 13 April, 2017, 10:00am
UPDATED : Thursday, 13 April, 2017, 11:27pm

*China is not obliged to help defend North Korea from military attack if the reclusive state developed nuclear weapons,* according to Chinese diplomatic and military observers.

The assessment comes as senior officials in Washington warn of a strike against the Pyongyang regime.

China and North Korea signed a mutual aid and cooperation treaty in 1961 as they sought to mount a united front against Western powers. It specifies that if one of the parties comes under armed attack, the other should render immediate assistance, including military support.

But the treaty also says both nations should safeguard peace and security.

For China, North Korea’s development of nuclear weapons in violation of the United Nations treaty on non-proliferation could amount to a breach of their pact, leaving Beijing with no obligation to lend a hand, observers said.





China could also have a get-out clause if any US military intervention was not deemed an armed attack.

“It’s hard to say how China would assist North Korea militarily in case of war, *since North Korea is developing nuclear weapons, an act that might have already breached the treaty between the two nations,” said Li Jie, a retired Chinese naval colonel.*

Shanghai-based military analyst Ni Lexiong said China would need to provide military assistance to North Korea if US land forces invaded, but Pyongyang’s violation of the UN non-proliferation treaty was a “strong reason” for Beijing to choose not to help.

Threats of military action against North Korea have grown, with US President Donald Trump saying Washington was prepared to act alone against Pyongyang.

A strike group headed by the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson has also been deployed to waters off the Korean peninsula.

Nevertheless, Beijing, North Korea’s economic lifeline, does have some interest in backing up its old ally. China fears the collapse of the regime in Pyongyang could lead to an influx of refugees into China and eliminate the buffer zone keeping US troops from the Chinese border.

But Ni said the possibility of a full-scale war was slim because the US was unlikely to send land forces into North Korea, preferring air strikes or missiles launches instead.

“The situation would be much easier for China in this case. China would not have to mobilise its land forces to help North Korea,” he said. “China then only needs to send the North Sea Fleet or military aircraft to step up patrols of the Korean peninsula

Zhou Chenming, from the Knowfar Institute for Strategic and Defence Studies think tank, said war over North Korea was unlikely because all the parties involved were looking for ways to defuse tensions.

*But if military conflict did erupt, China could help Pyongyang with supplies such as food and weaponry, such as old tanks.*


----------



## The SC

*China Warns North Korea Situation Has Hit "Tipping Point", Threatens "Never Before Seen" Measures*
by Tyler Durden
Apr 12, 2017 4:20 PM

After warnings yesterday, and on the heels of a "very good call" with President Trump, China has escalated its threats to North Korea over its nuclear tests. In another Global Times op-ed, China warns *"if the North makes another provocative move this month, the Chinese society will be willing to adopt severe restrictive measures that have never been seen before..."*

Yesterday's editorial in the military-focused Global Times tabloid, owned and operated by the Communist Party's People's Daily newspaper, said that North Korea’s nuclear activities must not jeopardize northeastern China, and that if the North impacts China with its illicit nuclear tests through either "nuclear leakage or pollution", then China will respond with force.

“China has a bottom line that it will protect at all costs, that is, the security and stability of northeast China... If the bottom line is touched, China will employ all means available including the military means to strike back. *By that time, it is not an issue of discussion whether China acquiesces in the US’ blows, but the Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLA) will launch attacks to DPRK nuclear facilities on its own."*​
This, as the editorial puts it, is the "bottom line" for China; should it be crossed China will employ all means available including the military means to strike back," warned the editorial.

Overnight, Trump and Xi held a call, which Trump said went well...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852134796436398086
And today we see another Global Times editorial somewhat* supporting US and increasing its threats to North Korea*...

*Washington's latest threat to Pyongyang is more credible given its just launched missile attack at an air base in Syria.* The Korean Peninsula has never been so close to a military clash since the North conducted its first nuclear test in 2006.

If Pyongyang conducts its sixth nuclear test in the near future, the possibility of US military action against it will be higher than ever. *Not only Washington brimming with confidence and arrogance following the missile attacks on Syria, but Trump is also willing to be regarded as a man who honors his promises.*

Now the Trump team seems to have decided to solve the North Korean nuclear crisis. As the discussion runs deeper, a situation of no-solution will not be accepted.

*A new nuclear test or an intercontinental ballistic missile test, if conducted by Pyongyang at this time, will be a slap in the face of the US government and will intensify the confrontation between North Korea and the US.*

Presumably Beijing will react strongly to Pyongyang's new nuclear actions. China will not remain indifferent to Pyongyang's aggravating violation of the UN Security Council (UNSC) resolution.

More and more Chinese support the view that the government should enhance sanctions over Pyongyang's nuclear activities.* If the North makes another provocative move this month, the Chinese society will be willing to see the UNSC adopt severe restrictive measures that have never been seen before, such as restricting oil imports to the North*. Pyongyang's nuclear weapons program is intended for securing the regime, however, it is reaching a tipping point. Pyongyang hopes its gamble will work, but all signs point to the opposite direction.

*The US is making up its mind to stop the North from conducting further nuclear tests, it doesn't plan to co-exist with a nuclear-armed Pyongyang.*
​As we concluded yesterday, after China's initial warning; the most notable part of the op-ed is the mention in the Global Times editorial that North Korea will not be "not allowed to have a government that is hostile against China on the other side of the Yalu River." This implies that if and when the US initiate strikes on NK, the Chinese PLA will likely send out troops "to lay the foundation" for a favorable post-war situation.

In other words, China may be just waiting for Trump to "decapitate" the North Korean regime, to pounce and immediately fill the power vacuum.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...-never-seen-measures-if-they-dont-de-escalate


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Remember what China said during the last Korean War?

"Do not approach the Yalu River". That's all.

All China wants is a buffer zone. If we get the buffer zone, the rest is irrelevant. If we don't get a buffer zone, then it will be the same as the last Korean War.



The SC said:


> In other words, China may be just waiting for Trump to "decapitate" the North Korean regime, to pounce and immediately fill the power vacuum.



I think it will be too much hassle to administer the entire North Korea, better to have a designated buffer zone on the top part of the country.

That's assuming that Fat Kim doesn't, upon the imminent collapse of the Fat Kim regime, decide to launch all his nukes at his greatest enemies to avoid becoming the next Saddam or Gaddafi. Which means in order, the American mainland, South Korea, and then Japan. Which will cause a global economic crisis as well as much of the territory of North Korea, South Korea, and the Japanese and US West coast being radioactive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

North Korea has called on foreign residents in South Korea to consider evacuating because, it claims the situation on the Peninsula is "inching close to a thermonuclear war
http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-asia-pacific-22082721

BREAKING: US intelligence officials believe North Korea has positioned a nuclear device inside a tunnel in preparation for a test

Urgent: North Korean leader Kim Jong-un has ordered immediate evacuation of the capital, Pyongyang.

South Korea .The North Korean leader has acted to evacuate the capital, warning of his intention to use nuclear weapons

General alarm in North Korean capital




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1775983756047245


----------



## Saho

President Trump is doubling down on his tough talk on North Korea, telling Fox Business host Maria Bartiromo on Tuesday that dictator Kim Jong Un is “making a big mistake” with his nuclear provocations.

“I don’t know him,” Trump said. “But he’s doing the wrong thing.”

Late last week, the president deployed a U.S. Navy strike group to the vicinity of the Korean Peninsula. In turn, North Korea warned of tough counteraction against the U.S. if there is any sign of an American strike.

*“We are sending an armada, very powerful,” Trump said. “We have submarines, very powerful, far more powerful than the aircraft carrier, that I can tell you.”*

“We have the best military people on earth,” the president continued. “And I will say this. He is doing the wrong thing. He is doing the wrong thing.”

Trump, though, declined to say what the United States is doing in terms of North Korea.

“You never know, do you? You never know,” he said. “You know I don’t talk about the military. I’m not like Obama.”

North Korea is one of Trump’s most difficult national security challenges. During the last two administrations, Pyongyang made enough progress on nuclear weapons and ballistic missiles that, experts predict, it could strike the U.S. mainland, possibly even the East Coast, in two to three years.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-north-korea-sending-armada-144441920.html


----------



## The SC

*N Korea warns foreigners in S Korea*
North Korea has called on foreign residents in South Korea to consider evacuating because, it claims the situation on the Peninsula is 
"inching close to a thermonuclear war".

http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-asia-pacific-22082721

*Urgent*: Japanese newspapers: The United States discussed with Japan direct military operations against North Korea


----------



## The SC

*China 'mobilises 25,000 extra troops to North Korea' & puts country on 'NATIONWIDE ALERT'*

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...r-Orban-migrant-quota-university-law-protests


----------



## xunzi

SOMETHING BIG IS GOING DOWN!! 

I'm sure our leadership will take all measures to defend ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

that "big event" all the journalists in Pyongyang were at? @pearswick says they were at the opening of a new street. big in North Korea


----------



## terranMarine

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1042144.shtml

Chinese President Xi Jinping and US President Donald Trump spoke on the phone on Wednesday, only five days after their meeting in Florida, in a bid to ease increasing tensions on the Korean Peninsula. 

Xi told Trump that China is sticking to its target of denuclearization of the Korean Peninsula and that China is committed to the peace and stability of the peninsula, the Xinhua News Agency reported. 

The two leaders have to keep in touch to avoid unnecessary incidents, experts say.

*China believes that the issue should be solved through peaceful means, said Xi, adding that China is ready to maintain communications and coordination with the US on the issue.*

"Since the US sent warships to increase tensions over the situation, it's very necessary for Xi to reaffirm China's position with Trump. *Trump has to understand that military conflict on the front door of Chinese territory is unacceptable*," Lü Chao, a researcher on North Korea at the Liaoning Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times on Wednesday. 

*US allies Japan and South Korea are also reluctant to join unilateral action with the US, because they will be the first to be affected should any conflict occur, since they are closest to North Korea*, Lü said. 

Trump tweeted on Wednesday that he "had a very good call" with Xi "concerning the menace of North Korea."

Meanwhile, the Kyodo News Agency reported that Japan is worried about its territory being targeted by North Korean missiles if the US launches any military action. But Japan's behavior also suggests it has no choice as an ally but to follow any US action despite Tokyo's worries, experts believe. 

Japanese newspaper Mainichi Shimbun reported on Wednesday that "Japan is considering holding a joint drill in the East China Sea with the US aircraft carrier Carl Vinson, which is heading to waters off the Korean Peninsula in a show of force against North Korea." 

Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi said in Beijing on Tuesday that China firmly opposes a "preemptive strike" whether it's from North Korea or the US, Kyodo reported. 

China's Special Representative for Korean Peninsula Affairs Wu Dawei, who is currently visiting South Korea, also denied rumors that "China has acquiesced to the US to launch unilateral action," the Yonhap News reported. 

*No 'regime change'*

According to a Bloomberg report on Sunday, US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson said that the US "wasn't interested in 'regime change' in North Korea," so North Korea's excuse to develop nuclear weapons is false. 

Chinese foreign ministry spokesperson Lu Kang responded on Wednesday that China welcomes efforts from any relevant party on the Korean Peninsula issue to build mutual trust through dialogue.

"This is a positive signal from the US, but this is also reaffirming the old US position. Now it is time to wait for a positive response from Pyongyang," Jia Qingguo, Dean of the School of International Studies at Peking University, told the Global Times.

"Unfortunately the US and North Korea don't trust each other. The US wants North Korea to go back to its promise in 2007 to abandon its nuclear arms gradually, rather than merely stop the tests. North Korea believes that the US has no credibility and only nuclear weapons can secure its safety," Jia said.

"North Korea should take this as an opportunity to make compromises, or at least promise to stop nuclear and missile tests, and start communicating with the US. Under strong pressure from both China and the US, Pyongyang will very likely consider the change," said Chu Yin, an associate professor at the University of International Relations.

*Trump's China trip*

During the call, Xi also asked teams in China and the US to work closely together to make sure that Trump's visit to China later this year can achieve fruitful results, Xinhua reported.

In Wednesday's phone conversation, Trump said the meeting with Xi at Mar-a-Lago was a success. It is very important for the two presidents to maintain close communication, he added.

Trump agreed that the two sides should work together to promote pragmatic cooperation in a wide range of areas. The US president also said he was looking forward to his state visit to China this year. The two leaders agreed to maintain close communication through all channels.


----------



## Brainsucker

The SC said:


> *China 'mobilises 25,000 extra troops to North Korea' & puts country on 'NATIONWIDE ALERT'*
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...r-Orban-migrant-quota-university-law-protests



Wow, your quote and the news that you link is different. What is the relation between Hungary latest viktor orban migrant quota university law protests and China mobilises 25,000 extra troops to North Korea?


----------



## The SC

Brainsucker said:


> Wow, your quote and the news that you link is different. What is the relation between Hungary latest viktor orban migrant quota university law protests and China mobilises 25,000 extra troops to North Korea?


The source is the same, it was the next page..that Hungary news!
Here is the source..
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...an-border-kim-jong-un-donald-trump-xi-jinping
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...an-border-kim-jong-un-donald-trump-xi-jinping

*China warns World War 3 is INEVITABLE as North Korea prepares latest nuclear test*

*http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...nent-China-warns-US-intervention-nuclear-test*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Globenim

The SC said:


> The source is the same, it was the next page..that Hungary news!
> Here is the source..
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...an-border-kim-jong-un-donald-trump-xi-jinping
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...an-border-kim-jong-un-donald-trump-xi-jinping
> 
> *China warns World War 3 is INEVITABLE as North Korea prepares latest nuclear test*
> 
> *http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...nent-China-warns-US-intervention-nuclear-test*



At which point did "China" use terms such as "WW3" or "inevitable" that warrants such headlines?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Expedition

We have agreement with DPRK. We have to follow. 
Otherwise all our signed papers are trash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Star Expedition said:


> We have agreement with DPRK. We have to follow.
> Otherwise all our signed papers are trash


There is no oligation in an agreement is unconditional.
Should China support and join DPRK'army, if one day Kim Jong un command his army to attack SOK to unify the korean penisula just as his grandfather had done ?


----------



## maximuswarrior

Let's see how much balls Trump got after the Syrian attack. Will he attack NK as he says?


----------



## thesolar65

The sooner this finishes the better!


----------



## Star Expedition

Stuttgart001 said:


> There is no oligation in an agreement is unconditional.
> Should China support and join DPRK'army, if one day Kim Jong un command his army to attack SOK to unify the korean penisula just as his grandfather had done ?




That's different. If it is under attack, we have to follow the deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

thesolar65 said:


> The sooner this finishes the better!


*
It will take at least five days for the US armada to reach the shores of NK. So, you'll have to wait. In the meantime each side will keep warning the other side. *


----------



## Stuttgart001

Star Expedition said:


> That's different. If it is under attack, we have to follow the deal.


It is hard to differentiate between "under attack" or "get a counterattack".
You know, in 1950, Kim Il Sung said DPRK got attacked by SOK, but DPRK army crossed the 38 border first in fact.


----------



## Star Expedition

Stuttgart001 said:


> It is hard to differentiate between "under attack" or "get a counterattack".
> You know, in 1950, Kim Il Sung said DPRK got attacked by SOK, but DPRK army crossed the 38 border first in fact.




At that time there is no deal.

DPRK is not the target, it is us.


----------



## Stuttgart001

Star Expedition said:


> At that time there is no deal.
> 
> DPRK is not the target, it is us.


You mean China is the target of SOK, and DPRK is China's shield ?


----------



## Star Expedition

Stuttgart001 said:


> You mean China is the target of SOK, and DPRK is China's shield ?




Yes.
We are afraid of SOK more than any other power.


----------



## Glorino

THE USA should not waste time -time is now to attack North Korea-SIX PARTY TALKS has not achieved anything at best waste of time-NK under Kim will not change its policies and actions.


----------



## idune

*A defiant North Korea flaunts army and missiles in major parade in Pyongyang*

*NORTH Korea held a massive parade in its capital Pyongyang on Saturday to mark the 105th anniversary of its founding father Kim Il Sung — and to showcase its military might.*

The secretive state has displayed what appears to be new long-range and submarine-based missiles as part of the major parade that began with thousands of soldiers marching at Kim Il Sung Square in front of leader Kim Jong Un.

The festivities take place amid concerns that North Korea is possibly preparing its sixth nuclear test in a decade or a rocket launch of significance, such as its first flight test of an ICBM.

Kim, a 30-something leader who took power in late 2011, emphasises nuclear weapons as the foundation of his national defence strategy.

*The country under his watch has been aggressively pursuing a goal of putting a nuclear warhead on an ICBM capable of reaching the continental United States.*

North Korea has another big military holiday on April 25, when its army marks its anniversary, that international leaders believe is possible Kim could use to test a nuclear device.






Missiles are displayed during the parade at Kim Il Sung Square in Pyongyang Picture: KRT via AP_Source:_AP

Ads by Kiosked






In this image made from video broadcast by North Korean broadcaster KRT, soldiers take part in a parade at Kim Il Sung Square in Pyongyang._Source:_AP


*SHOW OF FORCE*

Prototype intercontinental ballistic missiles have highlighted a broad range of military hardware.

North Korean state television showed what appeared to be several KN-08 and KN-14 missiles rolled out on trucks at the parade.

Kim Jong Un stepped out of a limousine in a black suit and white shirt and walked onto a red carpet. He then watched the parade in delight from a podium, clapping alongside officials as the weaponry was rolled out for the world to see.

Military analysts say the missiles could one day be capable of hitting targets as far as the continental United States, although the North has yet to flight test them.

*North Korean soldiers also rolled out another large rocket that appeared to be the size of an ICBM, but what a South Korean military analyst said hasn’t been seen before*



Other military hardware at the parade included tanks, multiple rocket launchers and artillery guns, as well as a solid-fuel missile designed to be fired from submarines. Also on display was a powerful midrange missile, which outside analysts call “Musudan,” and which can potentially reach U.S. air bases in Guam.

A senior North Korean government official says the country is ready to stand up to any threat posed by the United States as he spoke at an immense parade celebrating the birthday of the country’s founder Kim Il Sung, the grandfather of current ruler Kim Jong Un.

Choe Ryong Hae, who some presume as the second-most powerful official in North Korea, said Saturday that the new U.S. government under Donald Trump was “creating a war situation” in the Korean Peninsula by dispatching strategic military assets to the region.

The United States a few days ago dispatched what Trump called an “armada” of ships in a show of force, including an aircraft carrier, into waters off the peninsula amid fears that North Korea was preparing another round of nuclear or missile tests.

“We will respond to an all-out war with an all-out war and a nuclear war with our style of a nuclear attack,” Choe said during the parade.

Kim saluted as ranks of goosestepping soldiers followed by tanks and other military hardware paraded in Pyongyang for a show of strength with tensions mounting over his nuclear ambitions.

After inspecting an honour guard, Kim, in a black suit, watched the parade pour into Kim Il-Sung Square, accompanied by top military and party leaders, state television showed in a live broadcast.

Led by rows of military bands, columns of troops toting rifles and a troupe of sword-wielding female soldiers marched into the vast square in the heart of the city which was festooned in the national colours of blue, white and red.



“Today’s parade will provide a chance to display our powerful military might,” a male voiceover said on the TV broadcast.

Ostensibly the event is to mark the 105th anniversary of the birth of Kim’s grandfather, the North’s founder Kim Il-Sung — a date known as the “Day of the Sun” in the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea, the country’s official name.

But it is also intended to send an unmistakeable message to Washington, Seoul, Tokyo and other capitals about the isolated, nuclear-armed North’s military might.





North Korea's leader Kim Jong Un applauds during the parade_Source:_AP

*NUCLEAR SITE ‘PRIMED AND READY’*

Pyongyang is under multiple sets of United Nations sanctions over its atomic and ballistic missile programs, and has ambitions to build a rocket capable of delivering a warhead to the US mainland — something US President Donald Trump has vowed “won’t happen”.

It has carried out five nuclear tests — two of them last year — and multiple missile launches, one of which saw three rockets come down in waters provocatively close to Japan last month.

Speculation that it could conduct a sixth blast in the coming days to coincide with the anniversary has reached fever pitch, with specialist US website 38 North describing its Punggye-ri test site as “primed and ready” and White House officials saying military options were “already being assessed”.

Trump has dispatched the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson and an accompanying battle group to the Korean peninsula.

“We are sending an armada. Very powerful,” Trump told the Fox Business Network. “He is doing the wrong thing,” he added of Kim. “He’s making a big mistake.”

China, the North’s sole major ally, and Russia have both urged restraint, with Beijing’s Foreign Minister Wang Yi warning Friday that “conflict could break out at any moment”.

The North has reiterated its constant refrain that it is ready for “war” with the US.

Its army vowed Friday a “merciless” response to any US provocation but diplomats in Pyongyang are more sanguine, pointing out that the North raises its rhetoric every spring, when Washington and Seoul hold annual joint exercises that it views as preparations for invasion.

None of the North’s five previous nuclear tests has taken place in the month of April.


*‘TOUGH MESSAGE’*

Military specialists keep a close eye on Pyongyang’s military parades for clues about developments in the North’s capabilities. Jeffrey Lewis, of the Middlebury Institute of International Studies said he was looking out for “the possibility of a new ICBM”, adding: “There may be some surprises.”

The 1950-53 Korean War ended in an armistice rather than a peace treaty and Pyongyang says that it needs nuclear weapons to defend itself against a possible US invasion.

The US cruise missile strike on Syria vindicated its stance, it said last weekend.

According to diplomats, North Korean officials have described the US president as “unpredictable” and been unnerved by his comments and actions.

Pyongyang could use the parade as a show of strength in preference to a nuclear test, analysts said.

It wanted to send “a tough message to the United States in response to the Trump administration’s recent rhetoric and the military steps the United States has taken”, said Evans Revere of the Brookings Institution in Washington.

Another missile launch or nuclear test “can’t be ruled out”, he said, but the Syria strike and Washington’s implied threats “may give Pyongyang some pause”.

“A parade is a highly visible but non-kinetic way of showing off capabilities,” he told AFP.

The North is aiming its message at China as well as the US, analysts say. Beijing has made clear its frustration with Pyongyang’s stubbornness but its priority remains preventing any instability on its doorstep, and it has been unnerved by the sabre-rattling.

Pyongyang was “upset with all of its neighbours”, said Bruce Bennett of the Rand Organisation and Kim needs to “demonstrate defiance”.

North Korean culture is that its leaders “are supposed to reign by power”, he said. “He cannot back down without looking weak and thereby facing the prospect of a coup.”

http://www.news.com.au/world/asia/a...g/news-story/adcfece51ec7bcd71481e0e6b38e7e1d


----------



## jamal18

In this squaring up and pissing contest, nobody is asking what South Korea's position. The biggest fall out will be on them. Essentially re-igniting the Korean war.


----------



## thesolar65

Was the fat kid on that Balcony? If yes, then Trump missed a great opportunity! One big missile or bomb and the entire tension gone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMASTER

Fat dude is real time Ha****


----------



## idune

Fat kid has been mad and no comments about his hair cut.

More pertaining question is - Kim has unveiled very fat and long ICBM no one thought existed before. Will that be good enough for Trump from escalating or he wants to keep his word and take next step. US media and establishment already surprised by new toy Kim put out.

Not to mention, Kim has keen sense of business, he is showing what is available on TOT basis.


----------



## The SC

North Korea just tested another solid fuelled Ballistic Missile from a submarine, and has postponed its Nuclear test..


----------



## Stuttgart001

The SC said:


> North Korea just tested another Ballistic Missile, and has postponed its Nuclear test..


Really?
I just check the news on website and there's nothing new except the parade.


----------



## Jlaw

terranMarine said:


> The guy thinks China is just gonna watch, let US do all the work. Once Fat Kim is gone, US will let China pick a successor.


Beware of new members. Especially ones who don't understand geopolitics at all pretending to be Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

*This Is How America Keeps Watch Over North Korea From The Sky*

On April 12, 2017, one of the U.S. Air Force’s WC-135 Constant Phoenix aircraft, which scoops up air to search for tell-tale signs of nuclear activity, landed at Kadena Air Base on the Japanese island of Okinawa. The plane’s arrival wasn’t surprising given widespread concern North Korea was prepping a sixth nuclear test coupled with reports of a potential American military response.

"U.S. intelligence is always on alert for a possible North Korean weapons test," an unnamed individual from the U.S. Intelligence Community told VOA on April 13, 2017. North Korean leader "Kim Jong Un wants his country to be validated as a nuclear power and a test would further that goal." This new nuclear test could coincide with the annual Day of the Sun, a massive, annual national holiday commemorating the birth of the country’s founder and Kim Jong Un’s grandfather, Kim Il Sung. It would be North Korea’s sixth reported detonation of a nuclear weapon.

But the WC-135W Constant Phoenix’s arrival just added one more aircraft to an existing armada of spy planes and drones on and around the Korean Peninsula. Whenever a U.S. official says the American government is closely monitoring the situation in North Korea, aerial snooping is undoubtedly an important source of that information.







The reclusive Communist regime has long been a major point of interest for America’s military. The United States and North Korea technically remain at war, bound only by a long-standing ceasefire agreement. Still, the Pentagon, as well as other U.S. intelligence agencies, has become more and more focused on the country’s activities in recent years.

On Oct. 9, 2006, the isolated dictatorship conducted its first reported nuclear test at the remote Punggye-ri site, which experts believed failed function properly. In the next decade, the country’s government set off four more devices. On top of that, the expanding and improving North Korean missile arsenal, which might be able to carry those devastating weapons, has become increasingly a matter of concern for the United States and its allies.

“Pyongyang’s evolving ballistic missile and nuclear weapons program underscore the growing threat,” Air Force General John Hyten, head of U.S. Strategic Command (STRATCOM) told Senators during a hearing on April 4, 2017. “It continues to defy international norms and resolutions, as demonstrated by a number of provocative actions this past year, including their fourth and fifth nuclear tests.”

Getting imagery and other details about those experiments and associated tests sites would be essential to understanding the true state of North Korea’s nuclear and missile programs. America’s array of powerful spy satellites would be one option. Unfortunately, satellites have regular orbits and it generally takes time to adjust them into new positions. This generally makes them best suited for long-term surveillance of static points.

The Pentagon’s Space-Based Infrared System (SBIRS) employs multiple types of satellites and sensors to address some of these issues and provide greater coverage. According to defense contracter Lockheed Martin, the constellation can watch for the heat signature of enemy missile launches and track them in flight, gather details about those weapons and their capabilities, and simply provide a broad picture of activities down below. The system may even be sensitive enough to track smaller objects like aircraft and artillery rockets and can reportedly watched the shoot down of Malaysian Airlines flight MH17 over Ukraine in 2017.






Closer to earth, spy planes and drones are almost constantly zipping around North Korea. The Air Force and the Army have spy planes and unmanned reconnaissance aircraft permanently deployed in the region specifically to keep watch on the country and its bellicose government.

On the Air Force side there is the 5th Reconnaissance Squadron, the 82nd Reconnaissance Squadron, and the Detachment 1, 69th Reconnaissance Group. The 5th’s U-2S Dragon Ladies are situated at Osan Air Base in South Korea, which sits less than 20 miles from the capital Seoul and about 50 miles from the Demilitarized Zone (DMZ) separating the country from North Korea. The 69th keeps a small number of RQ-4A Global Hawks at Andersen Air Force Base on Guam and often sends them on temporary duty to bases in Japan.

The U-2s don't fly directly over North Korea, as they would likely be too vulnerable to the country’s air defenses to do so even in a combat situation. However, with its long endurance, the aircraft can still patrol around the edges of international air space for hours on end, and peer deeply into the secluded country.






This would put them more than close enough for various sensors packages to potentially pick up useful intelligence. Though best known historically for its ability to take pictures while directly over a particular place of interest, the Dragon lady can carry the Advanced Synthetic Aperture Radar System-2 (ASARS-2) and the Senior Glass electronic intelligence suite.

ASARS-2 would allow pilots to fly up and down the Yellow and East Seas, grabbing radar imagery well inland of the North Korean coastline. The exact range of Senior Glass’ components is classified, but it is reasonable to assume it could detect and intercept North Korean radio chatter and other electronic emissions far enough away to keep the Dragon Ladies out of any imminent danger.

Able to fly at high altitudes, the U-2 could conceivably use a slanted flight pattern to point the long-range, hyperspectral cameras in the Senior Year Electro-optical Reconnaissance System 2 (SYERS-2) or even the wide-angle Optical Bar Camera at targets along the border, as well. Customary international law would let the planes fly within 12 miles of the country's coastline. 

For some time prior to June 2008, the Air Force nicknamed these so-called “multi-intelligence” U-2 missions focusing on North Korea as Sable Game. Then for unknown reasons, the 9th Reconnaissance Wing, which controls the 5th in Osan, began referring to the flights as Ginger Game sorties. It is possible this name has changed again since then.

Satellite data links, known as Senior Span and Senior Spur, mean the spy planes can send back some of this information back to base while still in flight so analyst can begin picking it apart. The Air Force has the 694th Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance Group at Osan in part to help “exploit” this kind of data.

Intended as an unmanned replacement for the U-2, the RQ-4A can carry many of the same sensors and perform many of the same functions. Having to fly from Guam would reduce how much time the Global Hawks could spend near North Korea, but dispatching them from Japan greatly increases their utility over the Peninsula.






Every summer, from May to October, the 69th sends its aircraft to Japan ostensibly to get the drones out of the way of typhoons. This year, no less than five RQ-4s will be sent to Japan. On April 10, 2017, the Global Hawks arrived at Yokota Air Base for their 2017 deployment. In the past, smaller detachments, usually just a pair of the large unmanned aircraft, have gone to Misawa Air Base.

The RC-135V/W Rivet Joints from the 82nd Reconnaissance Squadron focus on listening in on other country’s military units and fly throughout the Pacific from Kadena Air Base in Okinawa, Japan. Unlike the U-2s with their single pilot, the Rivet Joints can carry more linguists and analysts on board to begin looking into information immediately. Data links let the crews pass both raw information and any analysis back to base.






Since 2006, Rivet Joint missions have occurred under the nicknames Sable Wind and Ginger Wind. If it’s not already becoming clear, the words “sable” and “ginger” have and may still refer to Air Force spying around North Korea, while the second word indicates the actual aerial intelligence platform. 

In addition to these Air Force assets, the Army’s 3rd Military Intelligence Battalion has a whole fleet of smaller, shorter range intelligence gathering aircraft based at Camp Humphreys, less than 100 miles south of Seoul. As of June 2015, this included eight RC-12X Guardrail Common Sensors (GRCS), three EO-5C Airborne Reconnaissance Low-Multisensors (ARL-M), and three so-called “Saturn Arch” aircraft, according a table the service released as part of a contract announcement.






The RC-12X is a militarized twin-engine Beechcraft King Air light utility aircraft with a signals intelligence (SIGINT) setup that can find and listen in on enemy communications. The four-engine EO-5C, which uses the de Havilland Canada DHC-7 airframe, has similar capabilities, along with synthetic aperture radar and powerful day and night-capable video cameras. You can regularly spot the ARL-Ms flying along the DMZ, scanning for any activity on the other side of heavily guarded border.






We don’t know the exact sensor suite in the Saturn Arch aircraft, which the National Geospatial Intelligence Agency (NGA) first fielded in 2010 to help find improvised explosive devices in Afghanistan. Contractor-operated Bombardier Dash-8 aircraft carried the gear, which likely included some combination hyper-spectral cameras, laser-imaging systems, and airborne ground penetrating radars. These systems would be able to pick out changes in the terrain indicating someone had been digging or even spot suspicious objects buried close to the surface.

In 2013, the Army’s Intelligence and Security Command, which had already assisted NGA with the project in Afghanistan, took over the Saturn Arch program completely. Two years later, three of the four of the aircraft had moved to South Korea. Though there is little concern about IEDs in South Korea, North Korea does have a long history of trying to dig tunnels under the DMZ for secret agents and commando teams. The sensors on the Dash-8s could potentially hept spot this kind of covert activity as well as keep an eye on physical changes across the DMZ.






In March 2017, the Army also announced it was sending a company of MQ-1C Gray Eagle drones to join the 2nd Infantry Division, which has elements throughout South Korea. The pilotless planes can perform attack and reconnaissance duties already, thanks to a electo-optical system that can see during the day and at night. The service plans to eventually buy a detachable SIGINT pod for the Gray Eagle that could expand the aircraft’s intelligence gathering capabilities as necessary.

And then there's the U.S. Navy's Task Force 72, the unit overseeing the U.S. Seventh Fleet's aerial patrol and reconnaissance forces. P-3C Orion and P-8A Poseidon patrol aircraft and EP-3E Aries II spy planes rotate through deployments to the unit's bases at Naval Air Stations Atsugi and Misawa Air Base in Japan. From there, they make routine trips to South Korea proper for training exercises. The EP-3E Aries IIs are dedicated intelligence gathers, but all three types could help monitor North Korean developments.






The P-3s and P-8s are multi-purpose aircraft that can hunt submarines and surface ships. As such, they have full-motion cameras that work during the day or at night, as well as powerful radars. These systems can easily do double duty as surveillance equipment scoping out targets along the coastline. There is also a good possibility the Navy might decide to ultimately replace the EP-3Es with an intelligence-focused variant of the P-8. 

The Poseidon already has strong electronic intelligence gathering capabilities and In 2014, the service tested a version of the P-3's shadowy Littoral Surveillance Radar System, dubbed the Advanced Airborne Sensor on the P-8.This cumbersome but incredibly capable system will be coming online in an operational form soon. Also, the P-8 has been tested with what appears to be an elaborate communications pod that could make it a major player in the signals intelligence gathering game, and may allow the 737 derivative to take over some of the EP-3's missions.






The Air Force also routinely rotates other aircraft from its fleet of airliner-sized RC-135s to bases in Japan. From there, they conduct both scheduled patrols and contingency missions in response to potential crises.

The RC-135S Cobra Ball and RC-135U Combat Sent have very different missions. The Air Force’s three Cobra Balls have specialized gear to track ballistic missile launches, which is especially important when it comes to North Korea. The two Combat Sents have equipment to detect and analyze electronic emissions from sites on the ground. Among other things, this means they can find and determine the relative capabilities of radar installations, a key component in figuring out the actual strength of an air defense network. This information could be an important part of planning any strikes against well-protected North Korean targets such as missile test facilities, regime targets or nuclear sites.






The Combat Sents have flown Ginger Sent sorties, suggesting a specific focus on North Korea. The two Cobra Balls operate as part of unified, world-wide STRATCOM-led effort to track long-range missile activity – even in friendly countries like India and Israel – called Olympic Titan. The Air Force’s pair of Constant Phoenixes are similarly part of STRATCOM’s larger nuke monitoring mission, Glass Titan.

There is also the strong possibility the Air Force may be flying one of its more shadowy spy planes or drones deep into North Korea. In September 2009, the secretive 30th Reconnaissance Squadron sent stealthy RQ-170 Sentinels to Kunsan Air Base in South Korea. While we don’t know exactly what their missions from Kunsan entailed, the deployment came less than five months after North Korean authorities conducted their second nuclear test at Punggye-ri, which appeared to be successful.

What we do know is that the Sentinels are exactly the kind of asset the Pentagon would use to sneak deep into a denied territory like North Korea to spy on sensitive locations. With the apparent preparation for a sixth nuclear test, the RQ-170 could very well be flying highly classified missions over North Korea, examining its nuclear and rocket facilities and patterns of life around regime targets. The so called RQ-180, supposedly a high-flying penetrating strategic reconnaissance top secret aircraft that is known to exist even by the USAF's own admission, might well be flying new missions over the country as well. 

And then there’s a slew of other aircraft that could perform varying levels of surveillance if necessary. Land bases in the region host E-3 and E-8 radar planes, E-8 maritime patrol aircraft, F-16 and F/A-18 fighter jets with advanced radar warning receivers and camera-equipped targeting pods, and advanced F-35 Joint Strike Fighters with their integrated electro-optical sensor and electronic support measures suites. 

In January 2017, the U.S. Marine Corps sent an operational contingent of F-35Bs to the Marine base at Iwakuni in Japan for the first time, making them available for various missions in the event of a crisis. They are currently operating in South Korea right now. The Air Force's F-22 Raptor's have also made surprise visits to the Peninsula and surely they put their uncanny ability to sniff-out radar and other electronic emissions to use. 






F/A-18s and F-35s could operate from carriers – like the USS _Carl Vinson_, which started heading for the Korean Peninsula this week – or amphibious ships. A supercarrier's air wing is equipped with a cadre of E-2 Hawkeyes that can monitor aerial movements deep into North Korean airspace. Marine Corps aircraft, including helicopter and fast jets, can strap on highly capable electronic surveillance and jamming pods, like the Intrepid Tiger II, to keep tabs on enemy electronic emissions and communications along the DMZ. 

With various radars and other surveillance gear, American cruisers, destroyers, and most importantly submarines all have the ability to snoop around North Korea’s coastlines, too. President Donald Trump specifically mentioned the presence of subs in the area during an interview with Fox Business Network’s Maria Bartiromo on April 12, 2017.






In all, North Korea may be one of the most heavily monitored places on earth. And we have only mentioned America's surveillance assets. South Korea and Japan have their own fleets of spy aircraft with varying capabilities. 

Whether Pyongyang decides to set off another nuclear bomb or not, it’s safe to say the Pentagon has the ability to keep a close watch what’s going on inside the reclusive country.

Source: http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...ica-keeps-watch-over-north-korea-from-the-sky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadows888

Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/geopolitic...oughts_on_north_koreas_nuclear_ambitions_and/

See his analysis in the link.


----------



## Stuttgart001

shadows888 said:


> Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/geopolitic...oughts_on_north_koreas_nuclear_ambitions_and/
> 
> See his analysis in the link.


Partially agreed.
What Kim really cares about his family's rule in North Korea not DPRK.
A lot of matter isn't mentioned which is very helpful to analyze Kim' motivation.

During between late 1990s and 2010s, there was a period when SOK and DPRK committed lots of cooperations economically and culturally ,meanwhile China supported DPRK to establish many factories in its special economical zones and DPRK also took some other measures to boost its economy ,all of which were applauded by all its neighbors and US. Due to the good performance, UN and western countries supplied a lot of aid to DPRK at that time.

Then all of a sudden, Kim Jong ll shut down the special economical zones and drove off the merchants and confiscated the property belonging to foreign investors .
Everything went back to the origin, and everyone was angered so that the aid from westerns and SOK decreased largely.

The reason he did that is that it is harmful to the rule of Kim family when North Korean people met foreigners and knew what happen outside. Even Chinese tourists are forbidden to speak with plain north korean and take photos.

So you know how Kim Jong ll made the choice between developing economy and sustaining the rule. But not all the Korean would like to choose that way, include Kim Jong nan, the eldest son of Kim Jong ll and the elder brother of Kim Jong un.

It is a dilemma which leave Kim Jong ll the only way that is to blackmail others by real WMD into giving what he wants which is helpful to sustain the rule. 

It is Kim Jong un's turn to get the weapon used to blackmail.

That is why Kim family members so addicted to nukes.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

*Criticism of Beijing’s North Korea Policy Comes From Unlikely Place: China*


By CHRIS BUCKLEYAPRIL 18, 2017



China’s best-known historian of the Korean War, Shen Zhihua, recently laid out his views on North Korea, astonishment rippled through the audience. China, he said with a bluntness that is rare here, had fundamentally botched its policy on the divided Korean Peninsula.

China’s bond with North Korea’s Communist leaders formed even before Mao Zedong’s decision in 1950 to send People’s Liberation Army soldiers to fight alongside them in the Korean War. Mao famously said the two sides were “as close as lips and teeth.”

But China should abandon the stale myths of fraternity that have propped up its support for North Korea and turn to South Korea, Mr. Shen said at a university lecture last month in Dalian, a northeastern Chinese port city.

“Judging by the current situation, North Korea is China’s latent enemy and South Korea could be China’s friend,” Mr. Shen said, according to a transcript he published online. “We must see clearly that China and North Korea are no longer brothers in arms, and in the short term there’s no possibility of an improvement in Chinese-North Korean relations.”

The speech was a strikingly bold public challenge to Chinese policy, which remains unwilling to risk a break with North Korea even as its nuclear program raises tensions in northeast Asia and beyond. The controversy over Mr. Shen’s views in China has distilled a renewed debate about whether the government should abandon its longstanding patronage of North Korea.

China’s “traditionalist view that views the U.S. as a much greater threat than North Korea is deeply entrenched,” Bonnie S. Glaser, an expert on Chinese foreign policy at the Center for Strategic and International Studies in Washington, said in an email. “But the proponents of change are vocal, too. They argue that North Korea is a growing liability.”

For decades, China has tried to preserve ties with North Korea as a partner and strategic shield in northeast Asia, even when the North’s leaders became testy and unpredictable. In recent years, though, China has also tried to soothe the United States, build political and business ties with South Korea and help rein in North Korea’s nuclear weapons program.

Photo




President Trump with President Xi Jinping of China at Mar-a-Lago in Palm Beach, Fla., this month. The Trump administration has urged Mr. Xi to exert greater pressure on North Korea. CreditDoug Mills/The New York Times
But as North Korea has improved its missiles and nuclear warheads, opening the possibility that it could one day strike the continental United States, China’s go-between approach has become increasingly fraught.

North Korea did not hold a nuclear test over the weekend that some had expected, and its missile test on Sunday fizzled. But more tests and launches appear to be only a matter of time, and the Trump administration has pressed China’s president, Xi Jinping, to use much tougher pressure on its neighbor.

“The era of strategic patience is over,” Vice President Mike Pence said in South Korea on Monday.

“The president and I have a great confidence that China will properly deal with North Korea,” he told reporters, but “if China is unable to deal with North Korea, the United States and our allies will.”

China suspended coal imports from North Korea in February, cutting off a major source of revenue for the North. But China has resisted choking off trade with North Korea, and debate over how to balance Pyongyang, Seoul and Washington has sharpened and become more fractious. Trying to stay friends with all sides is proving perilous.

The Chinese government has fiercely objected to an American antimissile defense system, called the Terminal High Altitude Area Defense, or Thaad, being installed in South Korea, fearing it could be used to spy on China. But some Chinese experts have criticized the surge of anti-South Korean anger unleashed by Beijing as counterproductive.

Global Times, a state-run newspaper that often defends Chinese government policy, cautioned last week that North Korea would face harsher sanctions if it went ahead with another nuclear test. On Monday, the paper redoubled that warning, calling for China to choke off most oil supplies to North Korea if there was another test.

Mr. Shen has gone much further than other scholars in calling for a reset.

“The fundamental interests of China and North Korea are at odds,” he said in his lecture. “China’s fundamental interest lies in achieving a stability on its borders and developing outward. But since North Korea acquired nuclear weapons, that periphery has never been stable, so inevitably Chinese and North Korean interests are at odds.”

Photo




American soldiers during a drill in South Korea in March. China has balanced its criticisms of North Korea by pushing the United States to agree to negotiations with the North and suspend military exercises with the South. CreditJung Yeon-Je/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images
*He derided China’s opposition to the Thaad antimissile system as shrill and self-defeating, needlessly alienating South Korean opinion. “What we’ve done is exactly what the Americans and North Koreans would like to see,” he said.*

Mr. Shen’s views have incensed Chinese ultranationalists, who have accused him of selling out the country’s ally in Pyongyang. His views and the debate about them have not been reported in Chinese state news media.

But Mr. Shen’s speech remains on the website of the Cold War history research center at East China Normal University in Shanghai, where he works. He has also restated his views at lectures in Shanghai and, last week, in Xi’an in northwest China, he said.



In the past, articles in China critical of North Korea have been quickly censored. In 2004, an influential Chinese policy magazine was closed down after it published an essay critical of North Korea. In 2013, an editor at a Communist Party journal in Beijing was shunted from his job for publicly proposing that China withdraw support for North Korea.

Mr. Shen said the tolerance — so far — for his views suggested that the government might be willing to tolerate greater criticism of North Korea and debate about the relationship.

“Many people have asked me, ‘Teacher Shen, why hasn’t your speech been taken down?’” Mr. Shen said in a telephone interview from Shanghai.

“At least it shows that there can be different views about the North Korea issue. It’s up to the center to set policy, but at least you can air different views in public, whereas before you couldn’t,” he said. The “center” refers to China’s central leadership.

Still, Ms. Glaser said, President Xi appears unlikely to turn entirely on North Korea.

After a meeting with Mr. Xi, President Trump said his Chinese counterpart seemed willing to press Pyongyang. But China has balanced its criticisms of North Korea by pressing the United States to agree to prompt negotiations with the North and suspend major military exercises with the South.

Photo




A North Korean soldier at an outpost near the border with China. Beijing’s bond with Pyongyang dates back to even before the Korean War in the 1950s. CreditJohannes Eisele/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images
In South Korea on Monday, Vice President Pence held out the possibility of opening talks with the North Koreans, noting that Washington was seeking security “through peaceable means, through negotiations.”

His office added that any talks would include Japan, South Korea, other allies in the region and China.

Mr. Shen, 66, is well known in China and is often cited for his groundbreaking studies on the outbreak of the Korean War that used archival records to expose the tensions and miscalculations behind Mao’s decision to send troops.

He is the son of Communist Party officials and previously used his earnings from business to pay for dredging archives in Russia, after serving a two-year prison term on a charge of leaking state secrets that he insisted was groundless.

He said he hoped that his research, including a new history of Chinese-North Korean relations that he hopes will appear in English this year, would dismantle deceptive myths that have grown up in China around that past.

“It’s very hard for China to adjust relations,” he said. “If everyone understands the truth and this myth is burst, then there’ll be a basis among the public and officials for adjusting policy.”

But Mr. Shen acknowledged that shifting direction on North Korea would carry risks. If political cooperation between Beijing and Washington fails to constrain North Korea, he said, the two governments should cooperate in a military response.

“If North Korea really does master nuclear weapons and their delivery, then the whole world will have to prostrate itself at the feet of North Korea,” he said in the interview. “The longer this drags out, the better it is for North Korea.”

_Choe Sang-Hun contributed reporting from Seoul, South Korea._

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/18/world/asia/china-north-korea-war.html?_r=0


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

*Excerpts From a Chinese Historian’s Speech on North Korea*


By CHRIS BUCKLEYAPRIL 18, 2017

Continue reading the main storyShare This Page

North Korea. Mr. Shen made his case in a speech last month that has ignited widespread discussion in China, reflecting growing debate about how tough the government should be on North Korea. Here are some excerpts:

“Chairman Mao said long ago that who is our friend and who is our enemy is the question of first importance in a revolution. Getting to grips with that is also of the first importance in the foreign policy situation of northeast Asia. Just who is our friend, and who is our enemy? If you can’t distinguish between friend and foe, how can you fight and whom do you fight? Of course, friends can also have conflicts, and sometimes there’s also compromise and cooperation with enemies.

“If we look at North Korea and South Korea, who is a friend of China and who is an enemy? Outwardly, China and North Korea are allies, while the United States and Japan support South Korea against North Korea. That’s a legacy of the Cold War. But I believe that after decades of contention and shifts in the international landscape, there’s long been a fundamental transformation. My basic conclusion is judging by the current situation, North Korea is China’s latent enemy and South Korea could be China’s friend.

“To call North Korea a latent enemy of China means that, for now, this still hasn’t come to the fore. Diplomatically, when leaders of the two countries talk to each other, they don’t use particularly hostile rhetoric. But that doesn’t count. Don’t look at the rhetoric. Look at fundamental interests! Look at whether the fundamental interests of China and North Korea are aligned and consistent. Speaking in light of my own research into the history of the Chinese-North Korean relationship, China and North Korea really were friends and allies in the past. That was when the relationship was a special friendship created by Mao Zedong, Kim Il-sung and other senior Chinese and North Korean leaders.

“When China and South Korea established diplomatic relations in 1992, that totally destroyed the political basis of the Chinese-North Korean relationship. ... By 1992, at the end of the Cold War, the Chinese-North Korean relationship and alliance created by the previous generation no longer existed. Practically speaking, everything had changed in the relationship. In foreign policy, economics, politics, everything, the interests of China and North Korea had diverged, and the basis for an alliance had disintegrated. The treaty of alliance between China and North Korea became a piece of scrap paper. At that time the Chinese-North Korean relationship became an ordinary, normal relationship between states. But this normal relationship quickly and quietly turned toward hostility, and that was because North Korea launched its nuclear strategy.

“The root cause of the ever-worsening crisis on the Korean Peninsula is that North Korea has gone nuclear and is constantly holding nuclear tests, and that’s also the fundamental cause of instability on China’s periphery. But North Korea has been doing this for the sake of its fundamental interests. So, putting it objectively, the fundamental interests of China and North Korea are at odds. China’s fundamental interest lies in achieving stability on its borders and developing outward. But since North Korea acquired nuclear weapons, that periphery has never been stable, so inevitably Chinese and North Korean interests are at odds. The spokespeople for our Foreign Ministry claim that the North Korean nuclear crisis was triggered by antagonism between the United States and North Korea, and that’s entirely understandable as diplomatic language. But, as scholars, we must see clearly that North Korea’s shift to a policy of holding nuclear weapons was triggered by the shifts in its relationship with China.

“We must see clearly that China and North Korea are no longer brothers in arms, and in the short term there’s no possibility of an improvement in Chinese-North Korean relations. The situation now is that each time North Korea stages a nuclear test, the United States increases its military forces in northeast Asia, sending in drones or an aircraft carrier or holding military exercises. And then the military pressure from the U.S. leads North Korea to stage another nuclear test. *You stage a test, he adds troops and it keeps escalating. The outcome? The real pressure is felt by China and South Korea, and the ones who ultimately bear the brunt are China and South Korea. ... So the upshot of North Korea stirring up trouble is more pressure and threats on China. Stepping back, if a Korean nuclear bomb explodes, who’ll be the victim of the nuclear leakage and fallout? That would be China and South Korea. Japan is separated by a sea, and the United States is separated by the Pacific Ocean.*

*“**You shouldn’t do what your enemies want you to do**, *so I’ve been really disgusted by how China has handled Thaad [the Terminal High Altitude Area Defense antiballistic missile system being deployed in South Korea]. I have no idea whose idea that was, but what you’ve done is stir up such a ruckus that South Korean shops have had to close, and you’ve smashed up here, smashed up there. ... Putting it one way, you’ve got no foreign policy smarts. You’ve done exactly what your enemies would like you to do, and you’ve pushed South Korea into an iron triangle with the United States and Japan. Putting it another way, are you a civilized great power or not? Aren’t you a civilized ancient country, so why stoop to this? How do you want neighboring countries to view China? You just know how to pick on a company to blow off steam. You’re not using your brain. Isn’t there a mite of intelligence? By doing this we’ve alienated public opinion in South Korea, and in dealing with a democracy, the most important thing is to win over public sentiment and opinion. ... *What we’ve been doing is just what the Americans and North Koreans want most of all**. *The North Koreans are also overjoyed, because the result of all this uproar over Thaad is that Chinese-South Korean relations have ruptured.”
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/18/world/asia/north-korea-south-china-shen-zhihua.html?action=click&contentCollection=Asia Pacific&module=RelatedCoverage&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article

I think the professor is totally correct.

China, by its high pitched THAAD retaliation has done EXACTLY what US wants it to do. That is split South Korea and China.

Do you remember how South Korea was the only country that visited Chinese military parade to mark the end of World War 2?


----------



## Stuttgart001

Bussard Ramjet said:


> *Excerpts From a Chinese Historian’s Speech on North Korea*
> 
> 
> By CHRIS BUCKLEYAPRIL 18, 2017
> 
> Continue reading the main storyShare This Page
> 
> North Korea. Mr. Shen made his case in a speech last month that has ignited widespread discussion in China, reflecting growing debate about how tough the government should be on North Korea. Here are some excerpts:
> 
> “Chairman Mao said long ago that who is our friend and who is our enemy is the question of first importance in a revolution. Getting to grips with that is also of the first importance in the foreign policy situation of northeast Asia. Just who is our friend, and who is our enemy? If you can’t distinguish between friend and foe, how can you fight and whom do you fight? Of course, friends can also have conflicts, and sometimes there’s also compromise and cooperation with enemies.
> 
> “If we look at North Korea and South Korea, who is a friend of China and who is an enemy? Outwardly, China and North Korea are allies, while the United States and Japan support South Korea against North Korea. That’s a legacy of the Cold War. But I believe that after decades of contention and shifts in the international landscape, there’s long been a fundamental transformation. My basic conclusion is judging by the current situation, North Korea is China’s latent enemy and South Korea could be China’s friend.
> 
> “To call North Korea a latent enemy of China means that, for now, this still hasn’t come to the fore. Diplomatically, when leaders of the two countries talk to each other, they don’t use particularly hostile rhetoric. But that doesn’t count. Don’t look at the rhetoric. Look at fundamental interests! Look at whether the fundamental interests of China and North Korea are aligned and consistent. Speaking in light of my own research into the history of the Chinese-North Korean relationship, China and North Korea really were friends and allies in the past. That was when the relationship was a special friendship created by Mao Zedong, Kim Il-sung and other senior Chinese and North Korean leaders.
> 
> “When China and South Korea established diplomatic relations in 1992, that totally destroyed the political basis of the Chinese-North Korean relationship. ... By 1992, at the end of the Cold War, the Chinese-North Korean relationship and alliance created by the previous generation no longer existed. Practically speaking, everything had changed in the relationship. In foreign policy, economics, politics, everything, the interests of China and North Korea had diverged, and the basis for an alliance had disintegrated. The treaty of alliance between China and North Korea became a piece of scrap paper. At that time the Chinese-North Korean relationship became an ordinary, normal relationship between states. But this normal relationship quickly and quietly turned toward hostility, and that was because North Korea launched its nuclear strategy.
> 
> “The root cause of the ever-worsening crisis on the Korean Peninsula is that North Korea has gone nuclear and is constantly holding nuclear tests, and that’s also the fundamental cause of instability on China’s periphery. But North Korea has been doing this for the sake of its fundamental interests. So, putting it objectively, the fundamental interests of China and North Korea are at odds. China’s fundamental interest lies in achieving stability on its borders and developing outward. But since North Korea acquired nuclear weapons, that periphery has never been stable, so inevitably Chinese and North Korean interests are at odds. The spokespeople for our Foreign Ministry claim that the North Korean nuclear crisis was triggered by antagonism between the United States and North Korea, and that’s entirely understandable as diplomatic language. But, as scholars, we must see clearly that North Korea’s shift to a policy of holding nuclear weapons was triggered by the shifts in its relationship with China.
> 
> “We must see clearly that China and North Korea are no longer brothers in arms, and in the short term there’s no possibility of an improvement in Chinese-North Korean relations. The situation now is that each time North Korea stages a nuclear test, the United States increases its military forces in northeast Asia, sending in drones or an aircraft carrier or holding military exercises. And then the military pressure from the U.S. leads North Korea to stage another nuclear test. *You stage a test, he adds troops and it keeps escalating. The outcome? The real pressure is felt by China and South Korea, and the ones who ultimately bear the brunt are China and South Korea. ... So the upshot of North Korea stirring up trouble is more pressure and threats on China. Stepping back, if a Korean nuclear bomb explodes, who’ll be the victim of the nuclear leakage and fallout? That would be China and South Korea. Japan is separated by a sea, and the United States is separated by the Pacific Ocean.*
> 
> *“**You shouldn’t do what your enemies want you to do**, *so I’ve been really disgusted by how China has handled Thaad [the Terminal High Altitude Area Defense antiballistic missile system being deployed in South Korea]. I have no idea whose idea that was, but what you’ve done is stir up such a ruckus that South Korean shops have had to close, and you’ve smashed up here, smashed up there. ... Putting it one way, you’ve got no foreign policy smarts. You’ve done exactly what your enemies would like you to do, and you’ve pushed South Korea into an iron triangle with the United States and Japan. Putting it another way, are you a civilized great power or not? Aren’t you a civilized ancient country, so why stoop to this? How do you want neighboring countries to view China? You just know how to pick on a company to blow off steam. You’re not using your brain. Isn’t there a mite of intelligence? By doing this we’ve alienated public opinion in South Korea, and in dealing with a democracy, the most important thing is to win over public sentiment and opinion. ... *What we’ve been doing is just what the Americans and North Koreans want most of all**. *The North Koreans are also overjoyed, because the result of all this uproar over Thaad is that Chinese-South Korean relations have ruptured.”
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/18/world/asia/north-korea-south-china-shen-zhihua.html?action=click&contentCollection=Asia Pacific&module=RelatedCoverage&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article
> 
> I think the professor is totally correct.


I agree mostly .


> China, by its high pitched THAAD retaliation has done EXACTLY what US wants it to do. That is split South Korea and China.


South Korea is not that innocent. THAAD is not used for China, and South Korea knew it.



> Do you remember how South Korea was the only country that visited Chinese military parade to mark the end of World War 2?


Do some research before you made a statement.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Stuttgart001 said:


> I agree mostly .
> 
> South Korea is not that innocent. THAAD is not used for China, and South Korea knew it.
> 
> 
> Do some research before you made a statement.




I am sorry, I meant the only American ally to visit Beijing.


----------



## Stuttgart001

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I am sorry, I meant the only American ally to visit Beijing.


The leaders of Czech and Polish also anticipated the parade, let along the delegates of US and its other allies.


----------



## BHarwana

*North Korea soldiers spotted playing volleyball in satellite photos of nuclear test site
*
The implication of the astonishing images is that it could mean that all the hard work is done and they are just awaiting orders from Kim Jong-un to test fire a nuclear bomb







North Korean soldiers have been spotted getting in some R&R by playing volleyball at its nuclear test site as the world teeters on the brink of WWIII.

The astonishingly pin sharp images captured during the latest satellite flyby of the zone show players out on at least three separate courts at the same time.

The implication is that it could mean that all the hard work is done and they are just awaiting orders from maniac dictator Kim Jong-un to test fire a nuclear weapon.

They come after speculation reported by MirrorOnline last week that Pyongyang is preparing for its sixth nuclear test at the North Portal of the Punggye-ri test site - and amid escalating tensions with the US.

Temperatures there average 14-18C at this time of year - slightly chilly for an enjoyable session out on the volleyball court.

The photographs were published overnight by 38 North , the widely respected North Korea monitoring station at Johns Hopkins University in Maryland.

It has been observing changing activity at the site over the last eight weeks - around "the tunnel that North Korea appears to have been preparing for another nuclear test" - and the concern is that it could mean they are relaxing before the 'big day'.





Several games can be spotted being played at the nuclear facility (Photo: DigitalGlobe)

38 North reports: "Imagery does show what may be three volleyball games underway at different locations throughout the facility, and possibly another volleyball net set up at the command center area."

Its analysts - Joseph S. Bermudez Jr., Jack Liu and Frank Pabian _-_ claim that there could be two reasons for the unexpected activity at the test site:

The soldiers are on stand-by for an imminent nuclear test "with personnel being allowed some down-time for recreation"
Communist leader Kim Jong-un is fully aware of the satellite's flyby and this is part of a deliberate 'deception plan' - "delaying the sixth nuclear test until a time when a detonation would achieve the greatest political advantage".
There had been speculation that Jong-un intended to test fire a bomb - the biggest the country has ever tested - to coincide with the country's nationwide celebrations last Saturday, known as "The Day of the Sun".





North Korea leader Kim Jong-un could now be ready to test the nuclear weapon - and just waiting to choose his moment (Photo: REUTERS)

He had been warned not to provoke action in the region by US President Donald Trump - with Washington already having warned it is "ready to hit back with nuclear attacks".

Pyongyang claims to have miniaturised nuclear warheads for use on missiles - and North Korea has been conducting a series of ballistic missile launches in recent months.

North Korea flaunts missiles in show of force amid rising tensions with America

38 North reported: "Regardless, satellite imagery continues to indicate that the Punggye-ri nuclear test site appears able to conduct a sixth nuclear test at any time once the order is received from Pyongyang.

"Possible explanations for the most recent developments are the site and associated preparations for a sixth nuclear test have transitioned to a 'stand-by' status, with personnel being allowed some down-time for recreation.





North Korea has been conducting a series of missile tests for months (Photo: Getty)

"(Or) Pyongyang has initiated a tactical pause in activity at the test site as part of an overall deception plan, delaying the sixth nuclear test until a time when a detonation would achieve the greatest political advantage."

The latest set of photographs published overnight show indications of possible further tunnelling work but no active water pumping, they added.

Volleyball is a popular sport throughout North Korea - although 38 North has never spotted so many games happening at once at the nuclear site, it notes.


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/north-korea-soldiers-spotted-playing-10266848


----------



## Place Of Space

Playing volleyball is more pleasant than playing atomic ball.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

This would have been the game watched my the most important people in South Korea and USA by the most expensive means. Cost of watching this game would have been a millions of Dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

nothing wrong in it they have every right to play while test site is being ready . in fact its show they are mentally prepared and happy


----------



## Place Of Space

Imran Khan said:


> nothing wrong in it they have every right to play while test site is being ready . in fact its show they are mentally prepared and happy



If the stellite photos are shooting the right view, it's the Korean psychological performance. Like their leader Kim Jong Un, I doubt he is happy everyday, but all his photos we can read are unusually laughing, laughing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 8888888888888

Or N Korea could have decided to lay low after the warning from China.


----------



## BHarwana

Place Of Space said:


> If the stellite photos are shooting the right view, it's the Korean psychological performance. Like their leader Kim Jong Un, I doubt he is happy everyday, but all his photos we can read are unusually laughing, laughing...


It is general emotions some people are happy when there is war around.


----------



## Godman

8888888888888 said:


> Or N Korea could have decided to lay low after the warning from China.



Did China remove the ban on Coal imports from DPRK yet?


----------



## Place Of Space

Godman said:


> Did China remove the ban on Coal imports from DPRK yet?



Until Korea promise and stop its nuclear action. Nuclear weapon is useless for Korea, Kim Jong Un has not realized it.


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Until Korea promise and stop its nuclear action. Nuclear weapon is useless for Korea, Kim Jong Un has not realized it.


He has learnt lessons from Middle East.
Only nuclear weapon could ensure his safety from those immoral wars started by the Merican.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

They are waiting for aircraft carier to return from austrslia...


----------



## Place Of Space

Mrc said:


> They are waiting for aircraft carier to return from austrslia...


 Mr. Kim laugh to death. Murican lies, its carrier is busy in other place.


----------



## Beast

AndrewJin said:


> He has learnt lessons from Middle East.
> Only nuclear weapon could ensure his safety from those immoral wars started by the Merican.



Middle east got oil. Kim got useless coal which American dont want.


----------



## Godman

AndrewJin said:


> He has learnt lessons from Middle East.
> Only nuclear weapon could ensure his safety from those immoral wars started by the Merican.



He could easily open up the country ,abandon the Nuclear programme and sign a defence treaty with China


----------



## takeitwithyou

Godman said:


> Did China remove the ban on Coal imports from DPRK yet?


Nope, they have upped the anty and now have additional bombers in the area too


----------



## BHarwana

Report just came that North Korea has tested a missile which has landed in the sea of Japan.

This is a developing story.


----------



## BHarwana

Test just happened 13 minutes ago.



Awan68 said:


> " a bel mjhe mar", kim bhai ais muhawary ko kich ziada serious le gaen hen...


Kim is atomee no one is going to mess with him other than sanctions.

SEOUL (REUTERS) - North Korea test-fired a ballistic missile early on Saturday (April 29) from a region north of its capital, Pyongyang, Yonhap news agency reported citing South Korea's military.

There were no immediate details about the missile or its flight, Yonhap said.

(This is a developing story)

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/north-korea-test-fires-ballistic-missile-yonhap


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

It was designed to launch Jin Zheng-En's hairpiece into the stratosphere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

*A South Korean news outlet reports that the Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK) launched a ballistic missile.*
"North Korea fired an unidentified missile from a site in the vicinity of Buckhang in Pyeongannam-do (South Pyeongan Province) early this morning," according to a statement by the South Korea Joint Chiefs of Staff. 

Multiple local media outlets are reporting that the missile exploded shortly after leaving the launch platform.

"We're aware of the event," the US Pacific Command said.

The last time the DPRK tried to launch a missile was on April 16, but by all accounts it also failed.

The US has vowed in recent weeks that the era of strategic patience is over. On April 17, US Vice President Mike Pence said "we're going to abandon the policy of strategic patience," while adding that "our hope is that we can resolve this peaceably."

https://sputniknews.com/news/201704291053124757-north-korea-test-/


----------



## terranMarine

so what? DPRK has been testing missiles for a long time and US will keep on yelling more sanctions PLEASE 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-39749670

The US Secretary of State, Rex Tillerson, has called on the rest of the world to help force North Korea to give up its nuclear ambitions.

Speaking to the UN Security Council, he called on China in particular to leverage its trade links as influence.

But the Chinese Foreign Minister, Wang Yi, said the key to solving the problem did not lie with his country.

Tensions have increased lately, with both North and South Korea conducting military exercises.

The US has sent warships and an anti-missile system to reassure the South, where thousands of American soldiers are stationed.

North Korea has made repeated attempts to miniaturise nuclear warheads and fit them on long-range missiles capable of reaching the US.

Mr Tillerson warned the UN Security Council in New York of "catastrophic consequences" if it did not act, saying it was "likely only a matter of time before North Korea develops the capability to strike the US mainland". The US would use military force if necessary, he added.

He urged other countries to suspend diplomatic ties with Pyongyang and isolate its financial institutions.

In comments that seemed directed at China, he accused Council members of not fully enforcing existing sanctions against the North.

*What are the sanctions on North Korea?*
UN sanctions include a ban on selling North Korea arms, fuel, a host of items that could be used for weapons-making.

Also on the list are luxury goods including pearl jewellery and snowmobiles worth $2,000 (£1,540) or more.

Since last year, all cargo entering or leaving North Korea must also be inspected.

But a recent UN study found that fragments from a North Korean missile test included electronics that had been sourced either from or via Chinese enterprises.

The US has separate, stricter sanctions including a blanket ban on trade and a blacklist of anyone dealing with North Korea.

*What did the US and China say?*
Asked on Friday by US broadcaster NPR if the US was prepared to hold direct talks with North Korea, Mr Tillerson replied: "Obviously, that would be the way we would like to solve this. But North Korea has to decide they're ready to talk to us about the right agenda."

China's foreign minister warned against military intervention, saying: "The use of force does not solve differences and will only lead to bigger disasters."

"Peaceful settlement of the nuclear issue on the Korean peninsula through dialogue and negotiations represents the only right choice that is practical and viable," Mr Wang added.

He also repeated a Chinese proposal for a halt to Pyongyang's military programme in return for a freeze on joint US-South Korea military drills.

The US has rejected the idea in the past, saying the nuclear programme must stop first.

*Analysis by Barbara Plett-Usher in Washington*
What is this new approach the Secretary of State wants to see from the United Nations?

He laid out three elements: strictly enforce existing sanctions, impose new ones, and isolate North Korea diplomatically.

And he signalled greater US resolve to pursue this agenda. Most significantly he threatened US sanctions against entities and individuals in other countries that support North Korea's illegal activities. That may be putting Chinese banks on notice.

He also called UN members to downgrade or suspend diplomatic relations - hoping to cut North Korea's useful links with nations like Cambodia, Laos and Malaysia.

And he clarified the stakes: the new US campaign is driven by its own national security considerations, he said.

So it's serious.

The level of concern on the Security Council will be tested if North Korea conducts another nuclear or big missile test; that would be the most likely trigger for any move to new sanctions.

*What have other countries said?*

Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Gennady Gatilov said the use of force would be "completely unacceptable" but he also called on North Korea to end its nuclear and missile programmes

UK Foreign Secretary Boris Johnson told the Security Council that while negotiations "must at some point form part of the solution", North Korea should first "make verifiable progress" towards denuclearisation.


----------



## Śakra

Why is this in the South Asian section?


----------



## Nilgiri

Chinese-Dragon said:


> It was designed to launch Jin Zheng-En's hairpiece into the stratosphere.



Looks like it failed this time too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Nilgiri said:


> Looks like it failed this time too



Well he still has his hair, so apparently yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

BHarwana said:


> Test just happened 13 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Kim is atomee no one is going to mess with him other than sanctions.
> 
> SEOUL (REUTERS) - North Korea test-fired a ballistic missile early on Saturday (April 29) from a region north of its capital, Pyongyang, Yonhap news agency reported citing South Korea's military.
> 
> There were no immediate details about the missile or its flight, Yonhap said.
> 
> (This is a developing story)
> 
> http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/north-korea-test-fires-ballistic-missile-yonhap


The most they can hit is south korea, all other drama about icbms n whatnot is just hotair, only thing protecting the north is Us fears of a conflict with china if they attack korea, that too has a threshhold, if not for china believe me kimmy would've done a gadafi long a go..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

BHarwana said:


> m is atomee no one is going to mess wit


80% of the big missiles they launch fail 

I only hope when they do master the tech and put a nuke on top they hit Hawaii and California only. 

two liberal blue states need a good spanking for defying Trump

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Good for Kim. US going to draw more lines on the sand?


----------



## The SC

North Korea has launched a test missile that landed in the Sea of Japan, a US official says. http://cnn.it/2oQYYXG


----------



## ashok321

There are 15 US bases in S Korea with 30 k US troops.
If they got hit, POTUS will change.
And Mr. T of the white house knows it.
Hence nothing tangible will he do. 
Since Korea del norte has killed several American soldiers in the past with impunity.
Sanctions are not working 100% since the Chinese border exists. 
This is all there is to.


----------



## gambit

Jlaw said:


> Good for Kim. US going to draw more lines on the sand?


On North Korea's home soil...


----------



## T-Rex

C130 said:


> 80% of the big missiles they launch fail
> 
> I only hope when they do master the tech and put a nuke on top they hit Hawaii and California only.
> 
> two liberal blue states need a good spanking for defying Trump


*
We have a true US patriot here. I thought only Muslim states had these patriots.*


----------



## maximuswarrior

gambit said:


> On North Korea's home soil...



Tired of empty threats. Do something if you can.


----------



## Fledgingwings




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The SC said:


> North Korea has launched a test missile that landed in the Sea of Japan, a US official says. http://cnn.it/2oQYYXG



That CNN link says it failed.

*North Korea's missile test fails, US military says*
"The missile blew up over land in North Korean territory, said US Navy Cmdr. Dave Benham, a spokesman for the US Pacific Command."


----------



## thesolar65

It failed or made to fail?

If it was made to fail, then we must learn, how? Because it was the only country that exported missile tech to.......You know who!!

@Nilgiri @ranjeet @Hamartia Antidote

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

thesolar65 said:


> It failed or made to fail?
> 
> If it was made to fail, then we must learn, how? Because it was the only country that exported missile tech to.......You know who!!
> 
> @Nilgiri @ranjeet @Hamartia Antidote


If am not wrong quite few missile test failed lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

thesolar65 said:


> It failed or made to fail?
> 
> If it was made to fail, then we must learn, how? Because it was the only country that exported missile tech to.......You know who!!
> 
> @Nilgiri @ranjeet @Hamartia Antidote



US hand in these failures of north korea cannot be discounted though. North Koreans have launched many successful tests before...and now 2 in a row have failed in a row in current tense atmosphere with US saying its not business as usual. I don't think its coincidence.


----------



## cerebrum@Assasin

US will never attack Nk as it's not a Muslim country!! Simple theory!!!


----------



## meis

*China draws red line for North Korea issue: War is not allowed*






http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0428/c90000-9209089.html

Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi took a tough position on the North Korea issue on Wednesday, saying that war on the Korean Peninsula is absolutely unacceptable.

Wang made the remarks in a press conference after a Sino-German dialogue on cooperation with Sigmar Gabriel, the German vice-chancellor and foreign minister in Germany.

“Of course we believe that the continued nuclear tests violate UN Security Council resolutions, but carrying out nonstop military exercises around the Korean Peninsula isclearly not in line with the spirit of Council resolutions,” Wang Yi said. He added that it is imperative to return to dialogue as soon as possible.

Wang Yi said that the goal of the Chinese side is firm; that is, to realize the denuclearization of the Korean Peninsula and establish a mechanism for peace on the Peninsula. He said China is willing to continue to play a constructive role to that end, but warned of the dangers of the situation. “As for the likelihood of war, even a one percent possibility of war breaking out is not acceptable,” Wang Yi said. “The Korean Peninsula isnot the Middle East. If war breaks out, the consequences would be unimaginable.”

China has drawn a red line for the U.S., North Korea, and South Korea, that war on the Korean Peninsula is not allowed and that all consequences would be borne by the relevant countries should war break out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## meis

Trump is a new king and new king wants to show off. And no Zionist banks in the resistance bloc. Nice try. Case closed.

























https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPNnLfxJ2ybBdnLyse9FPcGDuXUrPBzuc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

I was hoping US starts a Korean War. US will eventually succumb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

meis said:


> “The Korean Peninsula isnot the Middle East. If war breaks out, the consequences would be unimaginable.”



I always said, the problem the Middle East has is that there is no great power to protect the region there and all the countries vying for regional leadership are divided by religious/sectarian lines.

In East Asia, there is China, which a considerable power to be able to maintain regional peace, prosperity and development.

Without China, East Asia would have already been in flames, just the way the US craves to see it.

At any cost, keep the US warmongers from our region. No Fat Kim can be as irrational, dangerous, and murderous than the US regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

TaiShang said:


> I always said, the problem the Middle East has is that there is no great power to protect the region there and all the countries vying for regional leadership are divided by religious/sectarian lines.
> 
> In East Asia, there is China, which a considerable power to be able to maintain regional peace, prosperity and development.
> 
> Without China, East Asia would have already been in flames, just the way the US craves to see it.
> 
> At any cost, keep the US warmongers from our region. No Fat Kim can be as irrational, dangerous, and murderous than the US regime.



Everyone here knows how much I dislike North Korea, yet the irony is that North Korea has never actually dropped nuclear bombs on civilian populations before. And certainly not twice.

Personally I hope Trump and Fat Kim find a way to kill each other while minimizing the fallout damage to the rest of the region and the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

I notice their is virtually no mention of the South Korean position. 

If war breaks out it is them, and not the US, that will pay the higher price.


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> I always said, the problem the Middle East has is that there is no great power to protect the region there and all the countries vying for regional leadership are divided by religious/sectarian lines.
> 
> In East Asia, there is China, which a considerable power to be able to maintain regional peace, prosperity and development.
> 
> Without China, East Asia would have already been in flames, just the way the US craves to see it.
> 
> At any cost, keep the US warmongers from our region. No Fat Kim can be as irrational, dangerous, and murderous than the US regime.


That has always been the case historically. But modern China don't know how to subdue smaller countries like SK, Japan, Vietnam, indon to spend less on military. All of these countries spend more % of GDP than china. So i think a war in east Asia is possible in the future. The catalyst are US and NK. To an extent, China is to blame also for taking no action to subdue poorer countries in the region.



jamal18 said:


> I notice their is virtually no mention of the South Korean position.
> 
> If war breaks out it is them, and not the US, that will pay the higher price.


The south koreans are no better as they don't realize win or lose, their economy will suffer. Seoul will be in ruins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

powastick said:


> I was hoping US starts a Korean War. US will eventually succumb.


A direct war with DPRK and CHINA? NO WAY, US learned the hard lesson during the first one. This time the US won't be so lucky as the last time. Nope... Yankees prefer peace on the Korean side just to keep cashing from SK but won't hesitate to run *amok* by firing *tomahawk*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

jamal18 said:


> I notice their is virtually no mention of the South Korean position.
> 
> If war breaks out it is them, and not the US, that will pay the higher price.



South Korea has no position in East Asia, it's only a puppet. If it was you, would you discuss with the master or the puppet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Ka ka roar


----------



## ashok321

*China Warns its Citizens in North Korea to Return as Tensions With US Reach Breaking Point*





_Fearing a possible US attack on North Korea, Beijing is urging its citizens there to return, as Pyongyang continues its nuclear weapons and ballistic missile tests._


----------



## nature is

Trump doesn't have the balls to attack North Korea, the cost is too high. It's all posturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

yup, i said it long time ago. US ain't gonna declare DPRK war. If DPRK gone, SK the cash cow gone. It's like spending another trillion or more on another war just to lose a cash cow should they win it. Not that US is gonna win anyway, since DPRK is not Libya,Iraq or Afghanistan. It's 1+ mln troop combining PLA forces that will hammer US and SK.
This is a war the US do not want to initiate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shadows888

another fake story debunked alrealy. these news site's just posting what Radio Free Asia posted which was made up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

U.S. special operations forces are set to conduct operations against North Korean nuclear, missile, and other weapons of mass destruction sites in any future conflict, the commander of Special Operations Command told Congress Tuesday.

Army Gen. Raymond A. Thomas stated in testimony to a House subcommittee that Army, Navy, and Air Force commandos are based both permanently and in rotations on the Korean peninsula in case conflict breaks out.

The special operations training and preparation is a warfighting priority, Thomas said in prepared testimony. There are currently around 8,000 special operations troops deployed in more than 80 countries.

"We are actively pursuing a training path to ensure readiness for the entire range of contingency operations in which [special operations forces], to include our exquisite [countering weapons of mass destruction] capabilities, may play a critical role," he told the subcommittee on emerging threats.

"We are looking comprehensively at our force structure and capabilities on the peninsula and across the region to maximize our support to U.S. [Pacific Command] and [U.S. Forces Korea]. This is my warfighting priority for planning and support."

Disclosure of the commander's comments comes as tensions remain high on the peninsula. President Trump has vowed to deal harshly with North Korea should another underground nuclear test be carried out. Test preparations have been identified in recent weeks, U.S. officials have said.

Trump said on Sunday that China appears to be pressuring North Korea but that he would be upset if North Korea carries out another nuclear test.

"If he does a nuclear test, I will not be happy," he said on CBS Face the Nation. Asked if his unhappiness would translate into a U.S. military response, Trump said: "I don't know. I mean, we'll see."

Gen. Thomas' testimony did not include details of what missions the commandos would carry out.

A spokesman for the Special Operations Command referred questions about potential operations in Korea to the Pacific Command.

Special forces troops would be responsible for locating and destroying North Korean nuclear weapons and missile delivery systems, such as mobile missiles. They also would seek to prevent the movement of the weapons out of the country during a conflict.

Additionally, special operations commandos could be used for operations to kill North Korean leaders, such as supreme leader Kim Jong Un and other senior regime figures.

Special operations missions are said by military experts to include intelligence gathering on the location of nuclear and chemical weapons sites for targeting by bombers. They also are likely to include direct action assaults on facilities to sabotage the weapons, or to prevent the weapons from being stolen, or set off at the sites by the North Koreans.

A defense official said U.S. commandos in the past have trained for covert operations against several types of nuclear facilities, including reactors and research centers. Scale models of some North Korean weapons facilities have been built in the United States for practice operations by commandos.

The most secret direct action operations would be carried out by special units, such as the Navy's Seal Team Six or the Army's Delta Force.

Thomas said the command in January took over the role of coordinating Pentagon efforts to counter weapons of mass destruction from the Strategic Command. The mission includes stopping the spread of weapons of mass destruction and dealing with the aftermath of such weapons' use.

North Korea is believed to have around 20 nuclear devices and is developing nuclear warheads small enough to be carried on long-range missiles. It also has stockpiles of chemical weapons and biological warfare agents.

Many of North Korea's nuclear facilities are believed to be located underground in fortified locations spread around the country.

The last rotation of special operations forces to South Korea took place in February when parts of the 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) and the 75th Ranger Regiment joined South Korean troops for training.

The training took place in mountainous parts of South Korea in a bid to simulate the rough terrain commandos would experience during operations in North Korea. Other training took place on the seas.

Gen. Thomas, in his testimony, identified North Korea as one of five "current and enduring" military threats outlined in a new military strategy produced by Marine Corps Gen. Joseph Dunford, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff.

The four other threats are terrorism, Russia, Iran, and China.

Asked about the new strategy, a Joint Chiefs of Staff spokesman said the latest national military strategy is secret. "A classified [National Military Strategy] will make it more difficult for adversaries to develop counter-strategies and also enables the chairman to give the best military advice to the president and secretary of defense," Navy Capt. Greg Hicks said.

The command "has recently focused more intently on the emerging threat that is of growing concern to us as well as most of our DoD teammates—the nuclear threat of an increasingly rogue North Korea," Thomas said.

"Although previously viewed as a regional threat, North Korea's relentless pursuit of nuclear weapons and intercontinental ballistic missiles, facilitated by a trans-regional network of commercial, military, and political connections, make it a threat with global implications," the four-star general added.

South Korea's special operations forces are said to be highly trained but lack the advanced equipment used by American commandos, such as stealth helicopters and aircraft as well as other high technology and advanced weaponry.

A Pentagon report on North Korea's military published in February 2016 states that North Korea continues to advance its nuclear program.

The North Koreans announced in September 2015 that the nuclear facilities at Yongbyon including a uranium enrichment plant and a reactor that were upgraded for the purpose of building nuclear forces, the report said.

Pacific Command commander Adm. Harry Harris said in congressional testimony last week that North Korea is an immediate threat to the security of the United States and the Asia Pacific region.

"With every test, Kim Jong Un moves closer to his stated goal of a preemptive nuclear strike capability against American cities, and he's not afraid to fail in public," Harris said.

http://freebeacon.com/national-security/us-commandos-set-counter-north-korean-nuclear-sites/


----------



## truthseeker2010

Does uncle sam know that NK has the largest special forces in the world?
As for the equipment, who knows what that chubby guy has for trump......


----------



## C130

we need to do a preemptive nuclear strike. it's the only way without losing Seoul and Tokyo.

need to rush the production of 10 B61-12 honestly.


----------



## Godman




----------



## TaiShang

*'It’s a trap’: Chinese netizens amused by reports South Korea billed $1B for THAAD*

By Curtis Stone (People's Daily Online) 13:43, May 03, 2017





U.S. President Trump said last week that he wants South Korea, a key American ally in Asia, to foot the bill for the $1 billion THAAD missile defense system whose deployment angered China because it undermines the country’s strategic security interests and is unhelpful for ensuring peace and stability on the Korean Peninsula. “I informed South Korea it would be appropriate if they paid,” Trump said in an interview with Reuters on April 27. “It’s a billion-dollar system,” he added.

South Koreans were caught off-guard by his comments. “Is South Korea a colony that hasto cough up cash whenever the U.S. wants it to?” Park Hee-ju, an anti-THAAD activist, told the Hankyoreh newspaper. But Trump has long said that the U.S. shouldn’t be the one who foots the bill for protecting South Korea.

Trump’s recent comment about THAAD isn’t the first time he has seemed to openly question the relationship with South Korea. “How much is South Korea paying the U.S. for protection against North Korea?” Trump asked in a March 2013 tweet. “NOTHING!” he added. In one tweet, Trump called South Korea “our economic competitor”; and in another, he tried to make a point by asking how much “very wealthy South Korea” is paying the U.S. for protection against North Korea.

In April 2013, Trump shared a video on You Tube titled, “From the Desk of Donald Trump: South Korea,” in which he slammed South Korea for free riding on the backs of American taxpayers. “I keep asking. How long will we go on defending South Korea from North Korea without payment,” Trump said in the video. “They think we’re stupid,” he added. Following the video, Trump continued his verbal attack on South Korea. The U.S. “must stop being stupid,” he wrote in one tweet.

On Weibo, Chinese netizens are amused by the public spat between two so-called alliesover who should foot the bill. Netizen dusijia0925 called the situation an example of South Korea “dropping a rock on its own foot.” Netizen fandudamengzhu wished Trump the best of luck on his next move, but warned China to never put its security in the hands of others. Some netizens joked that payment was due on delivery and that returns are not accepted, referring to reports that parts of the system have been moved into site and is operational with “initial intercept capability.” Netizen ibilin suggested tacking on another bill, saying South Korea should pay China $1 billion for the development of an “anti-THAAD system.” One netizen wrote, “Don’t anger China,” adding that doing so would only bring about even more economic loss, referring to reports that the number of Chinese tourists to the country has dropped amid tensions. China is an important economic partner of South Korea. Butone netizen called the move “a trap,” suggesting it was Trump’s attempt to shakedown South Korea. “Increase tension on the Korean Peninsula and then demand protection money,” netizen mingmingyue_31850 wrote on Weibo.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0503/c90000-9210481.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

International 
* North Korea media warns China of ‘grave consequences’ *





This combo shows North Korean leader Kim Jong Un (left) and Chinese President Xi Jinping. North Korea issued a rare direct criticism of China on May 3, through a commentary saying Beijing’s “reckless remarks” on the North’s nuclear program are testing its patience and could trigger unspecified “grave consequences.” So far, it has criticised China by referring to it as a “neighboring country.” | Photo Credit: AP


* KCNA: DPRK won’t beg for maintenance of friendship with Beijing, won’t give up ‘precious’ n-programme. *
North Korean state media have issued a stinging denunciation of the country’s chief ally and diplomatic backer China, saying Beijing should be grateful for its protection.

The official Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) carried a bylined commentary warning of “grave consequences” if China tests its patience further.

*China, key provider*
Beijing and Pyongyang have a relationship forged in the blood of the Korean War, and the Asian giant remains its wayward neighbour’s main provider of aid and trade.

But ties have begun to fray in recent years, with China increasingly exasperated by the North’s nuclear antics, fearful of a regional crisis.

Beijing regularly calls for parties to avoid raising tensions — remarks that can apply to both Washington and Pyongyang — and in February it announced the suspension of coal imports from the North for the rest of the year, a crucial foreign currency earner for the authorities.

*Chinese media for harsher curbs*
Chinese state-run media have called for harsher sanctions against the North in the event of a fresh atomic test, urged Pyongyang to “avoid making mistakes at this time,” and spoken of the need for it to abandon its nuclear programmes.

The KCNA commentary bylined “Kim Chol” — believed to be a pseudonym — denounced the “reckless remarks” and said nothing will shake Pyongyang’s determination.

“The DPRK will never beg for the maintenance of friendship with China, risking its nuclear programme which is as precious as its own life,” it said, referring to the North by its official name, the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea.

The commentary late Wednesday added that Pyongyang had acted as a buffer between Beijing and Washington since the Korean War in the 1950s, “contributed to protecting peace and security of China” and that its ally should “thank the DPRK for it.”

*“Don’t damage relations”*
Beijing should not try to test the limits of the North’s patience, it said, warning: “China had better ponder over the grave consequences to be entailed by its reckless act of chopping down the pillar of the DPRK-China relations.”

The text is a sign of the level to which ties between the two have deteriorated — North Korean leader Kim Jong-Un has yet to visit Beijing, more than five years after taking power.

Washington is meanwhile pushing Beijing to put more pressure on Pyongyang.

*U.S. nudges China*
U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson last week warned the United Nations Security Council of “catastrophic consequences” if the international community — most notably China — failed to pressure the North into abandoning its weapons programme.

Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi brushed aside Mr. Tillerson’s comments, saying that “the key to solving the nuclear issue on the peninsula does not lie in the hands of the Chinese side.”

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ina-of-grave-consequences/article18382395.ece


----------



## Saho

meis said:


> “The Korean Peninsula is not the Middle East. If war breaks out, the consequences would be unimaginable".


What was East Asia like before the US intervened? Looks similar to the Mid East, no?

Maybe things would be different today if USA removes Japan and Korea under their radar. 

Let's see how Japan, Korea and China get along lol


----------



## KAL-EL

truthseeker2010 said:


> Does uncle sam know that NK has the largest special forces in the world?
> *As for the equipment, who knows what that chubby guy has for trump*......



The US has very weak and primitive equipment compared to the 'chubby guy'

so who really knows what equipment Trump has for 'the chubby guy' but whatever equipment Trump has, it's very very inferior.


----------



## Stuttgart001

KAL-EL said:


> The US has very weak and primitive equipment compared to the 'chubby guy'
> so who really knows what equipment Trump has for 'the chubby guy' but whatever equipment Trump has, it's very very inferior.


Don't be sarcastic, cos US also burn far more money on military than anyone else on earth.
Just be careful when using it, cause this could take people's life easily, people on all sides.


----------



## truthseeker2010

KAL-EL said:


> The US has very weak and primitive equipment compared to the 'chubby guy'
> 
> so who really knows what equipment Trump has for 'the chubby guy' but whatever equipment Trump has, it's very very inferior.



thats why he is asking china to do something...................


----------



## Godman

truthseeker2010 said:


> Does uncle sam know that NK has the largest special forces in the world?
> As for the equipment, who knows what that chubby guy has for trump......



From Special Operations Group of the CIA to Dealta Force to Navy SEALs the US has various units that the DPRK can't even hope to match. We remeber what happened to the worlds most powerful and battle tested Arab army in the Gulf war. The DPRK on the hand barely gets any foreign training and hasn't fought a war in years while the US has been fighting wars with no end in sight.

The DPRK Air force can't support their ground forces and Air defences are outdated. Its gonna be a massacre


----------



## truthseeker2010

Godman said:


> From Special Operations Group of the CIA to Dealta Force to Navy SEALs the US has various units that the DPRK can't even hope to match. We remeber what happened to the worlds most powerful and battle tested Arab army in the Gulf war. The DPRK on the hand barely gets any foreign training and hasn't fought a war in years while the US has been fighting wars with no end in sight.
> 
> The DPRK Air force can't support their ground forces and Air defences are outdated. Its gonna be a massacre



The DPRK don't need to match, they have a will, and thats what US is afraid of, because if it was this simple with numbers and technology, NK would have been history, trust me Syria is just a trailer, if US messed in NK, the whole peninsula would lit up, what has made US hold up, its the proximity of so much so close, NK shares borders with China and Russia, plus SK and japan, the fire if lit, would be to much for US and its allies to handle.........


----------



## Godman

truthseeker2010 said:


> The DPRK don't need to match, they have a will, and thats what US is afraid of, because if it was this simple with numbers and technology, NK would have been history, trust me Syria is just a trailer, if US messed in NK, the whole peninsula would lit up, what has made US hold up, its the proximity of so much so close, NK shares borders with China and Russia, plus SK and japan, the fire if lit, would be to much for US and its allies to handle.........



Having a "will" doesn't do anything even if they had it, North Koreans will defect to the US than suffer and starve in North Korea and why should US be scared of their "will" anyway? Japanese had more of that will in WW2 and it didn't help them or scare anyone. China had enough of being insulted by DPRK and smuggling drugs into China. Kim executing North korean officials with close China ties made things worse.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Godman said:


> Having a "will" doesn't do anything even if they had it, North Koreans will defect to the US than suffer and starve in North Korea and why should US be scared of their "will" anyway? Japanese had more of that will in WW2 and it didn't help them or scare anyone. China had enough of being insulted by DPRK and smuggling drugs into China. Kim executing North korean officials with close China ties made things worse.



In WW2 whole world was behind US and Japan was seen as devils due to their occupations,
and china having lost NK, that country wont be able to survive a week if china pulls up, they will starve to death......


----------



## BHarwana

*Reports surfaced Wednesday that North Korea is constructing three islands in the Yellow Sea for the purpose of establishing military bases for missile launches.*
The Los Angeles Times obtained satellite images indicating that since 2012, at least three islands have been built with rectangular lots, paved roads and other markers of a military installation. 

"We can't make definitive statements as to what these islands are being used for," Ryan Barenklau, an executive with intelligence firm Strategic Sentinel, told the Times. "Military use is likely. Roads on the islands feature wide turns, indicating that they could be used for various military vehicles." 

Barenklau also suggested that light patches could indicate heat-resistant cement ideal for launch pads, and noted observation areas, possibly for the use of North Korean leader Kim Jong-un.

It has been suggested that Pyongyang may have taken a cue from Beijing, which is accused of building military installations on artificial islands the South China Sea, drawing the ire of the US and its allies despite its insistence that it has done nothing wrong.

In late March, Chinese Defence Ministry Spokesman Wu Qian told reporters, "There is no such thing as man-made islands … Most of the building is for civilian purposes, including necessary defensive facilities."

Tensions continue to simmer in the region, as the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea (DPRK) publicly blasts ally and trading partner China for agreeing to tougher sanctions against Pyongyang, while the US and South Korea continue annual joint military drills, complete with a US Navy carrier strike group and nuclear powered submarine stationed near the Korean Peninsula.

Pyongyang has called US President Donald Trump a "mere beginner insofar as its ignorance of its rival was concerned" and warned that "China had better ponder over the grave consequences to be entailed by its reckless act of chopping down the pillar of DPRK-China relations."


https://sputniknews.com/military/201705051053292830-dprk-builds-islands-missile-launches/


----------



## 925boy

Godman said:


> Having a "will" doesn't do anything even if they had it, North Koreans will defect to the US than suffer and starve in North Korea and why should US be scared of their "will" anyway? Japanese had more of that will in WW2 and it didn't help them or scare anyone. China had enough of being insulted by DPRK and smuggling drugs into China. Kim executing North korean officials with close China ties made things worse.


Willpower means ALOT btw. What else is the reason for US military spending over 10 years in Afghanistan fiighting an endless war? taliban are not technologically advanced, so whats the reason? offcourse its willpower.Besides after the Afghanistan and Iraq wars u can naively keep thinking wars happen as the military planners expected ON PAPER. Never underestimate your enemy. That will guarantee your failure


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

So was the recent missile launch test by North Korea from a couple of days ago that veered slightly towards Russia accidental or in fact on purpose?


----------



## takeitwithyou

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...china-grave-consequences-first-direct-rebuke/

North Korea has warned China of “grave consequences” in a rare media rebuke which exposes growing divisions between the two historically close allies.

Beijing has shown increasing concern towards Pyongyang’s nuclear weapons programme over fears that it is prompting the United States, Japan and South Korea to build up their militaries in the region. 

The North’s state-run Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) took aim at "a string of absurd and reckless remarks” from Chinese media towards the regime’s nuclear ambitions.

“The DPRK will never beg for the maintenance of friendship with China, risking its nuclear program which is as precious as its own life, no matter how valuable the friendship is,” the hard-hitting commentary said, referring to the country’s official name. 

“China should no longer try to test the limits of the DPRK's patience... (and) had better ponder over the grave consequences to be entailed by its reckless act of chopping down the pillar of the DPRK-China relations.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Someting behind the scenes exsiting for a long time goes public eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

The only thing korea can warns China is through their refugees.

But PLA in Northeast China has already conduct exercise on korea refugee control, I think just in case of crisis, the PLA will enter north korea to create a zone for refugees.

Anyway the Americans will do China a favor if they can remove the crazy pig kim fatie III through air strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zhukov

Damn


----------



## Stuttgart001

52051 said:


> The only thing korea can warns China is through their refugees.
> 
> But PLA in Northeast China has already conduct exercise on korea refugee control, I think just in case of crisis, the PLA will enter north korea to create a zone for refugees.
> 
> Anyway the Americans will do China a favor if they can remove the crazy pig kim fatie III through air strike.


China must be prepared for Kim's madness by deploying massive SAMs to intercept the probable missiles.


----------



## 52051

Stuttgart001 said:


> China must be prepared for Kim's madness by deploying massive SAMs to intercept the probable missiles.



Most of the guidance components of kim's missiles are from China with backdoors, and btw, most of Kim's missiles are not even at producation grade they failed 2 out of 3 launch attemps, so are their primtive nukes (their stone-age nukes are simply too big to be put on the warhead of their half-assed ballastic missiles).

And just to avoid US airstrike, the kims put their small nuclear arsenal just a dozen of miles away from China-Korea border, which makes PLA's job to grab kim's nuke toys much easier.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

C130 said:


> now the mad dog threatens to nuke some of your major trading parters U.S,Japan,South Korean, and Australia.



As if we "allowed" them to do that. 

We are just a developing country, let the "sole superpower" do something about it. Like they did with Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya and now Syria. Especially since the USA is the primary target, South Korea and Japan are nowhere close in terms of priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

C130 said:


> letting a mad dog develop nuclear weapons and MRBM
> 
> now the mad dog threatens to nuke some of your major trading parters U.S,Japan,South Korean, and Australia.
> 
> now the mad dog is barking at you, but instead of it's bark being worse than it's bite, you allowed them to develop atomic bombs and ballistic missiles to carry them


that is too bad. I hope the situation won't become so worse like what the mad dog al Qaeda did to US.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

takeitwithyou said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...china-grave-consequences-first-direct-rebuke/
> 
> North Korea has warned China of “grave consequences” in a rare media rebuke which exposes growing divisions between the two historically close allies.
> 
> Beijing has shown increasing concern towards Pyongyang’s nuclear weapons programme over fears that it is prompting the United States, Japan and South Korea to build up their militaries in the region.
> 
> The North’s state-run Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) took aim at "a string of absurd and reckless remarks” from Chinese media towards the regime’s nuclear ambitions.
> 
> “The DPRK will never beg for the maintenance of friendship with China, risking its nuclear program which is as precious as its own life, no matter how valuable the friendship is,” the hard-hitting commentary said, referring to the country’s official name.
> 
> “China should no longer try to test the limits of the DPRK's patience... (and) had better ponder over the grave consequences to be entailed by its reckless act of chopping down the pillar of the DPRK-China relations.”


Is NK going full retard?

Or is there something more sinister that we are missing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

52051 said:


> Most of the guidance components of kim's missiles are from China with backdoors, and btw, most of Kim's missiles are not even at producation grade they failed 2 out of 3 launch attemps, so are their primtive nukes (their stone-age nukes are simply too big to be put on the warhead of their half-assed ballastic missiles).


How come you think the components of Kim's missile come from China ?
DPRK got its materials and components from the blackmarke with some Mid east nation.
As for the so-called backdoors , I am afraid the guidance tech of DPRK's missile is INS which may be a little obsolete to have sophisticated IC onboard which a backdoor could be insert into, I doubt.


> And just to avoid US airstrike, the kims put their small nuclear arsenal just a dozen of miles away from China-Korea border, which makes PLA's job to grab kim's nuke toys much easier.


The missile with a conventional warhead could kill human either.



C130 said:


> letting a mad dog develop nuclear weapons and MRBM
> 
> now the mad dog threatens to nuke some of your major trading parters U.S,Japan,South Korean, and Australia.
> 
> now the mad dog is barking at you, but instead of it's bark being worse than it's bite, you allowed them to develop atomic bombs and ballistic missiles to carry them


If you have any idea about the history of DPRK issue, you would know China never allow DPRK to develop nuke and long-range ballistic missiles.

Instead, it is a main reason why Kim hates China so much that China opposed DPRK to develop these weaponry.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Is NK going full retard?
> 
> Or is there something more sinister that we are missing?


The real relationship between China and DPRK has never been a real relationship between allies for a long time.
Most Chinese living in China mainland with some knowledge about DPRK know the true situation about the so called friendship with DPRK.
In DPRK , there was no DPRK-China friendship propaganda long time ago.
China has no business with Korean war in DPRK text ook.
In contrast, DPRK thought it's him who has been protecting China from US invasion for over 70 years, so the aid of China is kind of like protection money.

So this day will come sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Already being one of the most isolated countries in the world, this latest statement will worsen their situation and it will lose one of its key allies or friends. One cannot be right all the time. It is appreciable to take a bold stance and defend oneself but still one should still listen to one's friends when the whole world is getting angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ValerioAurelius

52051 said:


> Most of the guidance components of kim's missiles are from China with backdoors, and btw, most of Kim's missiles are not even at producation grade they failed 2 out of 3 launch attemps, so are their primtive nukes (their stone-age nukes are simply too big to be put on the warhead of their half-assed ballastic missiles).
> 
> And just to avoid US airstrike, the kims put their small nuclear arsenal just a dozen of miles away from China-Korea border, which makes PLA's job to grab kim's nuke toys much easier.



What if one of Kims nukes is already residing in a container in Shanghai harbor and awaits activation?

Thats scenarion made public in media here. It is doubtful Kim has his bombs in an underground lair in North Korea since he lacks ways to deliver them. But North Korea for decades got weapons and sold weapons through smuggeling via shipping routes.


----------



## Michael Corleone

looks like people with the smallest schlong on earth is going through hormonal changes.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

If there is nothing happen between China and NK, Trump will be suspicious about China's pressure in NK  : NK pretend to be mad against China so Xi can deliver what trump wanted and Trump got what it wants...happy ending

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Looks like its the end of the line for Kim Jong Un, how long before the Chinese arrange an 'accident' and put some general in his place?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeitwithyou

Chinese-Dragon said:


> As if we "allowed" them to do that.
> 
> We are just a developing country, let the "sole superpower" do something about it. Like they did with Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya and now Syria. Especially since the USA is the primary target, South Korea and Japan are nowhere close in terms of priority.


We are, it's called THAAD  but we have it turned off to when he shoots missiles at you. I seem to remember you have these awesome hard point missiles that can defeat others


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

takeitwithyou said:


> We are, it's called THAAD  but we have it turned off to when he shoots missiles at you. I seem to remember you have these awesome hard point missiles that can defeat others



I guess you don't know anything about North Korea. 

Their hatred of the USA is without limit, their propaganda pictures show US soldiers cutting North Korean babies in half.

Even their hatred of South Korea and Japan is absolutely insignificant compared to their hatred of the USA. I wouldn't be surprised if they launched all their nukes at the USA and none at South Korea and Japan, only needing artillery for the former.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeitwithyou

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I guess you don't know anything about North Korea.
> 
> Their hatred of the USA is without limit, their propaganda pictures show US soldiers cutting North Korean babies in half.
> 
> Even their hatred of South Korea and Japan is absolutely insignificant compared to their hatred of the USA. I wouldn't be surprised if they launched all their nukes at the USA and none at South Korea and Japan, only needing artillery for the former.



We know their hatred towards us and that's why we have THAAD. See, now you can fathom why we are deploying it there


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

takeitwithyou said:


> We know their hatred towards us and that's why we have THAAD. See, now you can fathom why we are deploying it there



Now America is asking China to help with military action against North Korea, to save the US mainland from being wiped out.

But guess what? Despite our differences, we are still technically allies with North Korea. And if we helped the USA in military action, that would invite retaliation against us. So, why exactly would China help the USA, and make ourselves an unnecessary target?

We already have plenty to worry about with the refugee problem along the border with North Korea, if America wants to survive then it can go ahead and invade on their own. North Korea's entire nuclear arsenal is dedicated to wiping out the USA anyway, as they've said countless times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

takeitwithyou said:


> We are, it's called THAAD  but we have it turned off to when he shoots missiles at you. I seem to remember you have these awesome hard point missiles that can defeat others



You Indian don't have the last laugh, THAAD is just an wake up call for China, when we develop equivalent of THAAD and place on Tibet plateau, the entire India shall be on China's coverage...keep bragging about US while you can...LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeitwithyou

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Now America is asking China to help with military action against North Korea, to save the US mainland from being wiped out.
> 
> But guess what? Despite our differences, we are still technically allies with North Korea. And if we helped the USA in military action, that would invite retaliation against us. So, why exactly would China help the USA, and make ourselves an unnecessary target?
> 
> We already have plenty to worry about with the refugee problem along the border with North Korea, if America wants to survive then it can go ahead and invade on their own. North Korea's entire nuclear arsenal is dedicated to wiping out the USA anyway, as they've said countless times.


We are not asking anymore- Trump demanded and China should we say changed decades of excuses and nonchalant attitude to immediate action. Xi knows Trump will invade N Korea and is afraid of this action. I agree we need to wipe it out. Expand S Korea footprint and bring yet another region into pro-American control from the communists(N Korea). You know that is the secondary goal, right?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

takeitwithyou said:


> Xi knows Trump will invade N Korea and is afraid of this action. I agree we need to wipe it out. Expand S Korea footprint and bring yet another region into pro-American control from the communists(N Korea). You know that is the secondary goal, right?



I agree, Trump will invade North Korea because Trump is the most insane person on Earth, even more so than Fat Kim.

Trump is crazy enough to sacrifice the entire US mainland in order to boost his personal ego by invading North Korea.

Let them both wipe each other out. It's going to happen anyway.

China has already said we will not participate in any military action involving North Korea, America can handle the fallout by themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeitwithyou

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I agree, Trump will invade North Korea because Trump is the most insane person on Earth, even more so than Fat Kim.
> 
> Trump is crazy enough to sacrifice the entire US mainland in order to boost his personal ego by invading North Korea.
> 
> Let them both wipe each other out. It's going to happen anyway.
> 
> China has already said we will not participate in any military action involving North Korea, America can handle the fallout by themselves.



I'm going to share some news that you won't read from the state media. There is no mutual destruction, they don't have the capability of reaching us, yet. Action Trump hopefully takes, as I do support him on this one, is to prevent it every becoming a reality. 

I'm glad you are a pacifist. Our secondary goals would be so much easier. THAAD is step one.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

takeitwithyou said:


> I'm going to share some news that you won't read from the state media. There is no mutual destruction, they don't have the capability of reaching us, yet. Action Trump hopefully takes, as I do support him on this one, is to prevent it every becoming a reality.
> 
> I'm glad you are a pacifist. Our secondary goals would be so much easier. THAAD is step one.



I read the international news every day, such as BBC and CNN.

Thermonukes and ICBM's are 1950's technology. North Korea has already tested thermonukes, and they can already launch satellites, which is the same principle as an ICBM.

If they don't have the capability already, they will have it very soon. And then their dream of wiping out the American mainland will only need 1 single madman in the White House to make it come true, and his name is "The Donald".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

52051 said:


> The only thing korea can warns China is through their refugees.
> 
> But PLA in Northeast China has already conduct exercise on korea refugee control, I think just in case of crisis, the PLA will enter north korea to create a zone for refugees.
> 
> Anyway the Americans will do China a favor if they can remove the crazy pig kim fatie III through air strike.


If China betrays NK, China will lose credibility with other nations. First, helping US fight nk is pure foreign policy mess up. Other friendly potential allies of china will think twice before jumping into China's sphere of influence. Second, having a united Korea is not a good idea. Do you think the Americans will leave? Ever heard of 劉備借荊州一借冇回頭. Now THAAD will be much closer to Beijing. No matter what, China cannot allow Korea to reunite under SK -american rule. China has very little choice. Help Kim or annex nk herself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeitwithyou

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I read the international news every day, such as BBC and CNN.
> 
> Thermonukes and ICBM's are 1950's technology. North Korea has already tested thermonukes, and they can already launch satellites, which is the same principle as an ICBM.
> 
> If they don't have the capability already, they will have it very soon. And then their dream of wiping out the American mainland will only need 1 single madman in the White House to make it come true, and his name is "The Donald".


If you've indeed read those publications, and they are not censored, then you should know a satellite delivery system is not the same as placing a nuclear warhead on an ICBM to travel all the way over to the U.S. According to intel reports we have they don't have the capability yet nor figured a way to miniaturize a nuclear warhead into an ICBM that could reach us.

You also seem to miss the crux of the argument. We, as in Trump, hopefully, does not wait till they are capable of doing so. Secondly, it is not Trump who places the bet; he will simply ensure the odds are completely in our favor. 

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-N...from-North-Korea-nuclear-tests/3041493133748/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

takeitwithyou said:


> If you've indeed read those publications, and they are not censored, then you should know a satellite delivery system is not the same as placing a nuclear warhead on an ICBM to travel all the way over to the U.S. According to intel reports we have they don't have the capability yet nor figured a way to miniaturize a nuclear warhead into an ICBM that could reach us.
> 
> You also seem to miss the crux of the argument. We, as in Trump, hopefully, does not wait till they are capable of doing so. Secondly, it is not Trump who places the bet; he will simply ensure the odds are completely in our favor.
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-N...from-North-Korea-nuclear-tests/3041493133748/



Then good luck to Trump, hopefully there will still be an America after that. Not that a mentally deranged person like Trump would care, as long as his ego is satisfied.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeitwithyou

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Then good luck to Trump, hopefully there will still be an America after that. Not that a mentally deranged person like Trump would care, as long as his ego is satisfied.


Speaking on mental capacity. How can America risk not being around if they do not have the capability to attack us yet and we are working to hit them before they do. Really a simply point that I suspect you are purposelly ignoring in an effort to conceren troll us  I heart THAAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

takeitwithyou said:


> Speaking on mental capacity. How can America risk not being around if they do not have the capability to attack us yet and we are working to hit them before they do. Really a simply point that I suspect you are purposelly ignoring in an effort to conceren troll us  I heart THAAD



What's the point of trolling over a topic where two crazy people (Trump being the worse one) are going to use nukes to wipe each other out? Hell I just hope they do it sooner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeitwithyou

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What's the point of trolling over a topic where two crazy people (Trump being the worse one) are going to use nukes to wipe each other out? Hell I just hope they do it sooner.


As evident by your posts, there seems to be some point or joy to it.  I agree I would hate to have a leader that risks say 30 million of his citizens dying and does not act.


----------



## Stuttgart001

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> If there is nothing happen between China and NK, Trump will be suspicious about China's pressure in NK  : NK pretend to be mad against China so Xi can deliver what trump wanted and Trump got what it wants...happy ending


I don't get your logic.
Why there is a happy ending after NK pretend to be mad at China ?
Have you ever been living in China mainland before ?



takeitwithyou said:


> We know their hatred towards us and that's why we have THAAD. See, now you can fathom why we are deploying it there


You seem to know nothing about what THAAD could do .
Go and check it out . Stop talking like an child .


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Stuttgart001 said:


> I don't get your logic.
> Why there is a happy ending after NK pretend to be mad at China ?
> Have you ever been living in China mainland before ?



What I meant is that nothing will happen, seriously you think China is scare of NK?


----------



## Stuttgart001

I am so tired of these nonsense based on ignorance and prejudice.
No matter where are you from ,China or US , be sensible and realistic or you will be a joke.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> What I meant is that nothing will happen, seriously you think China is scare of NK?


The point is whether or not China's scared of NK but NK would not take China's advice to stop developing nuke and ICBM.

China has have been crystal clear about what the real attitude of NK is towards China for a long time .
It doesn't matter how Kim Jong-un think or what he says.
What he's gonna do really matters.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Stuttgart001 said:


> I am so tired of these nonsense based on ignorance and prejudice.
> No matter where are you from ,China or US , be sensible and realistic or you will be a joke.
> 
> 
> The point is whether or not China's scared of NK but NK would not take China's advice to stop developing nuke and ICBM.
> 
> China has have been crystal clear about what the real attitude of NK is towards China for a long time .
> It doesn't matter how Kim Jong-un think or what he says.
> What he's gonna do really matters.



If I'm Kim, I will not take China's advice neither...just take a moment and put yourself into he's shoe when SK and US is trying to corner him at the edge of the cliff with sanction and military pressure, nuke is the only option for him, he knew US fear nuke not nothing else...and for that you think Kim will back down to China's demand when he's ultimate survival is depend on its (nuke & ICBM)?

I think China should know what is US's real intention and ultimate plot before doing any stupid thing, so the best it's to take it easy and don't rush to commit a geo-strategic mistake in favor of US by over-pressure Kim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stuttgart001

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> If I'm Kim, I will not take China's advice neither...just take a moment and put yourself into he's shoe when SK and US is trying to corner him at the edge of the cliff with sanction and military pressure, nuke is the only option for him, he knew US fear nuke not nothing else...and for that you think Kim will back down to China's demand when he's ultimate survival is depend on its (nuke & ICBM)?
> 
> I think China should know what is US's real intention and ultimate plot before doing any stupid thing, so the best it's to take it easy and don't rush to commit a geo-strategic mistake in favor of US by over-pressure Kim.


You have no idea of the history of DPRK nuke program. 
DPRK is a small and extremely poor nation located at the corner of East Asia .
If not Kim and his father are so keen to get a nuke to ensure their family rule for ever, no one give a shit about it.

Have you ever heard about anything related to DPRK before if not DRPK tested ballistic missiles and nukes ?


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Stuttgart001 said:


> You have no idea of the history of DPRK nuke program.
> DPRK is a small and extremely poor nation located at the corner of East Asia .
> If not Kim and his father are so keen to get a nuke to ensure their family rule for ever, no one give a shit about it.
> 
> Have you ever heard about anything related to DPRK before if not DRPK tested ballistic missiles and nukes ?



No I know nothing about DPRK, what I want to say is that China need to be vigilant when dealing anything that involved US and not end up as ultimate loser...US is playing a zero sum game and not a win-win partner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zen0

China losing power in its neighborhood


----------



## takeitwithyou

Stuttgart001 said:


> You seem to know nothing about what THAAD could do .
> Go and check it out . Stop talking like an child .



You need to quit quoting people if you don't follow the entire chain of comments and in its context.


----------



## Stuttgart001

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> No I know nothing about DPRK, what I want to say is that China need to be vigilant when dealing anything that involved US and not end up as ultimate loser...US is playing a zero sum game and not a win-win partner.


Thing is more complicated than you can image.
It should be the best situation that everything goes back to its track before, which was no nukes and ICBMs and CBG in Korean peninsula.
But you could see China has little measures, which's admitted by ourselves, to tackle DPRK which relies on China for maintaining the running of the government.
It is very and very hard to deal with DPRK such an abnormal nation whose fate is totally decided by one single man in age of 30 years .

The issue of DPRK is a historical puzzle which has existed for a long while no matter you neglect it or not.

It is not a big deal to recognize something may be wrong with our foreign policy with DPRK .
As long as you can face the reality and your mistake, you could figure out the way to deal with .

There has already been Vietnam , a former ally of China, jeopardizing China .
China should not give a chance to DPRK to undermine China as Vietnam did.

There is a rumor with the source from HongKong media that DPRK propose a condition of $ 60 billion free aid per year plus safety assurance of China and Russia in exchange for nuclear disarmament in 2 years , which has been refused by China .



Zen0 said:


> China losing power in its neighborhood


China never attempted to control any neighbor or tried to have power in its neighborhood.
Pls don't think of China as India .
What China want is to maintain a good environment to develop ourselves on the premise the integrity of our territory and sovereignty could not be jeopardized .


----------



## Zen0

Stuttgart001 said:


> China never attempted to control any neighbor or tried to have power in its neighborhood.
> Pls don't think of China as India .
> What China want is to maintain a good environment to develop ourselves on the premise the integrity of our territory and sovereignty could not be jeopardized .



Lol Just few months ago china blocked trade routs to Mongolia from china


----------



## Stuttgart001

Zen0 said:


> Lol Just few months ago china blocked trade routs to Mongolia from china


I don't know where your news comes from .
It is not logical for China to block trade route to Mongolia cause there are more than 190 countries Mongolia could trade with.
As i know, Chinese merchant is not prefer to do business with Mongolian because of their infamous credit .


----------



## Oldman1

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> If I'm Kim, I will not take China's advice neither...just take a moment and put yourself into he's shoe when SK and US is trying to corner him at the edge of the cliff with sanction and military pressure, nuke is the only option for him, he knew US fear nuke not nothing else...and for that you think Kim will back down to China's demand when he's ultimate survival is depend on its (nuke & ICBM)?
> 
> I think China should know what is US's real intention and ultimate plot before doing any stupid thing, so the best it's to take it easy and don't rush to commit a geo-strategic mistake in favor of US by over-pressure Kim.



China knows U.S.'s intentions to the point of agreeing that North Korea should stop developing nukes and ballistic missiles. Hence why they were putting pressure on North Korea in the first place. Since fat Kim took power, he's gone really paranoid that he kills close relatives, even his own brother who was not even a threat to his rule.


----------



## T-Rex

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> If I'm Kim, I will not take China's advice neither...just take a moment and put yourself into he's shoe when SK and US is trying to corner him at the edge of the cliff with sanction and military pressure, nuke is the only option for him, he knew US fear nuke not nothing else...and for that you think Kim will back down to China's demand when he's ultimate survival is depend on its (nuke & ICBM)?
> 
> I think China should know what is US's real intention and ultimate plot before doing any stupid thing, so the best it's to take it easy and don't rush to commit a geo-strategic mistake in favor of US by over-pressure Kim.


*
I would give the same advice to my Chinese friends but some of them tend to value trade more than traditional alliance. *



Oldman1 said:


> China knows U.S.'s intentions to the point of agreeing that North Korea should stop developing nukes and ballistic missiles. Hence why they were putting pressure on North Korea in the first place. Since fat Kim took power, he's gone really paranoid that he kills close relatives, even his own brother who was not even a threat to his rule.


*
Assrahell should stop developing nukes! At least Kim is not bent of building settlements in the US.*


----------



## Stuttgart001

T-Rex said:


> *I would give the same advice to my Chinese friends but some of them tend to value trade more than traditional alliance. *


You have no idea what the so-called ally of China is and what it has done.
I don‘t blame it to North Korean people or the nation. 
Sadly, this country is not a normal country and he has been kidnapped by Kim family.
You should search on website for a song named "Call you father" which is composed to propagate worship to Kim Jong-un who has killed his elder brother and Uncle in law , a youth of 30 years now becoming the father of 25 million North Korean people.

In the Northeast area near the DPRK border, there are some North Korean women escaping across the Yalu river from *starvation* who would rather marry Chinese poor and old farmers than go back to their homeland.

The people out of Northeast Asian areas know little about North Korea.
In the world, some one is really much more evil than the US .


> *Assrahell should stop developing nukes! At least Kim is not bent of building settlements in the US.*


No matter how Kim dealt with his relationship with US, he has no right to jeopardize the interests of China who has offer aid to his regime for so many years .
As an ally, China has done enough .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

The Pentagon has reportedly backed a proposal to support U.S. military presence in the Asia-Pacific region with some $7.5 billion in investments to boost infrastructure, exercises, troop deployment and naval assets.

The _Wall Street Journal _reports that the plan, first proposed by Senator John McCain, is supported in principle by Defense Secretary Jim Mattis and head of the U.S. Pacific Command Admiral Harry Harris, though details have not yet been developed.


“I don’t understand all the details in Senator McCain’s plan, but I support the themes that he outlined and the importance he assigned to that region,” the_Journal _quoted Mattis as saying during a recent Congressional hearing.

The so-called Asia-Pacific Stability Initiative is viewed as an attempt to boost confidence in America’s commitment to the region in response to heightened tensions between the U.S. and North Korea and in light of President Donald Trump’s shift away from his predecessor’s "rebalance" to Asia policy.

Enhancing U.S. military presence in the region is likely to reassure allies South Korea and Japan, though it may require diplomatic massaging with China, which sees American assets in Asia as a threat to its own interests, according to the _Journal_.

The Trump administration has requested a $54 billion increase in military spending for the next fiscal year, though it is unclear where that money will be allocated and how supporters of the Asia initiative plan to secure funding. The plan is to be rolled out over the next five years_.

http://time.com/4770196/pentagon-asia-pacific-military-spending/_


----------



## JSCh

*DPRK officials, US experts reportedly hold latest meeting in “Track II” diplomacy *
By Huang Xinwei
2017-05-09 09:45 GMT+8

DPRK officials and a group of Americans including Korea and nuclear experts reportedly held talks on Monday in Oslo, Norway, in the latest in a series of secret meetings between the two sides in the absence of official dialogue.

According to South Korea’s Yonhap News Agency citing diplomatic sources, this was the first of the “Track II” meetings in half a year. The previous session was held in Geneva, Switzerland.

There has been no official dialogue between the US government and the DPRK since Kim Jong Un assumed power in 2011. 

Yonhap quoted another source as saying that the dialogue opened in a suburb of Oslo and will continue through Tuesday.

The news agency said Choe Son-hui, who is in charge of US affairs at the DPRK's foreign ministry, led the DPRK delegation and her counterpart is Suzanne DiMaggio, director and senior fellow at New America, a think tank based in Washington, DC.

The talks come amid rising tensions on the Korean Peninsula, with some indications the DPRK could be preparing to conduct its sixth nuclear test.

US President Donald Trump said recently that he would not rule out meeting with DPRK leader Kim Jong Un if an appropriate environment is created.

Rex Tillerson, US Secretary of State, also said that his country will seek talks with the DPRK over the reclusive state's nuclear weapons program.

China has welcomed Tillerson’s remarks, endorsing a strategy of dealing with issues through dialogue and negotiation.

"We hope that the US will strengthen contact with the DPRK to build consensus and mutual trust,” said Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Geng Shuang on Monday.


----------



## BHarwana

Yes Kim just tested a New type of Missile. It is presumed to be a ballistic Missile. It could also be an ICBM

Developing story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

*US Pacific Command Cannot Confirm if North Korea Launched ICBM*

*The US military has confirmed that North Korea fired a projectile on Sunday, but fell short of confirming it was an intercontinental ballistic missile, saying only that the launch did not pose a threat to North America.*
WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — The US Pacific Command detected and tracked the latest missile launch by North Korea, however, there is no confirmation that it was an intercontinental ballistic missile, and it did not threaten the security of North America, the Command said in a statement on Sunday.

"U.S. Pacific Command detected and tracked a North Korean missile launch at approximately 10:30 a.m. (Hawaii time) May 13, 2017… The type of missile is being assessed and the flight was not consistent with an intercontinental ballistic missile… The North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD) determined the missile launch from North Korea did not pose a threat to North America," the statement said.

According to the statement, the US has expressed full commitment to working closely with its South Korean and Japanese allies to maintain security in the region.

Earlier in the day, media reported citing the South Korean Joint Chiefs of Staff that Pyongyang had launched an unidentified missile, presumably a ballistic one, on Sunday in the vicinity of Kusong, North Pyongan Province, which flew about 430 miles and fell in the Sea of Japan.

Japanese Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga said that the missile presumably flew for 30 minutes not reaching the Japanese exclusive economic zone.

Following the launch, the Japanese and South Korean governments convened meetings of national security councils.



https://sputniknews.com/us/201705141053595175-us-military-dprk-missile-test/







*Pyongyang May Have Test-Fired Missile of New Type - Reports*
*North Korea may have fired a missile of a new type, Japanese experts suggested after analyzing the trajectory of the projectile's flight, local media reported.*

TOKYO (Sputnik) — Japanese experts do not rule out the possibility that North Korea could test a missile of a new type, as the missile reached a very high altitude, Japanese media reported on Sunday citing government sources.

According to the Kyodo news agency, such an assumption was made on the basis of the analysis of the trajectory of the missile's flight. There is a high probability that the missile launch was carried out at a steep trajectory, and it means that the missile flew at a high altitude, the media outlet said.

The maximum flight altitude of the North Korean missile, launched earlier on Sunday, amounted to over 1,000 kilometers (621 miles), the media outlet said earlier citing government sources.

Earlier in the day, media reported citing the South Korean Joint Chiefs of Staff that Pyongyang had launched an unidentified missile, presumably a ballistic one, on Sunday in the vicinity of Kusong, North Pyongan Province, which flew about 430 miles and fell in the Sea of Japan.

Japanese Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga said that the missile presumably flew for 30 minutes not reaching the Japanese exclusive economic zone.

Following the launch, the Japanese and South Korean governments convened meetings of national security councils.

https://sputniknews.com/asia/201705141053595500-north-korea-missile-new-type/


----------



## terranMarine

As always Kim gives the Yankees the middle finger and keeps on testing. US can only stand there and repeat the same old line "_*more sanctions*_". And some members here actually believe it's boiling for China as if US is gonna launch an attack anytime soon. Nonsense, the US knows how to restrain herself from firing tomahawks at DPRK 
With the new SK president at helm tension could be lowered lets wait and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yaseen1

i think nkorea will get df41 icbm technology secretly and u.s will do nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

This idiot, by $20 billion GDP he develops atomic bomb, ICBM, submarine, satelite rocket, 1 million troops...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Place Of Space said:


> This idiot, by $20 billion GDP he develops atomic bomb, ICBM, submarine, satelite rocket, 1 million troops...


Imagine what this "idiot" can do if he had $600 billion usd...i say he probably conquer half the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FalconsForPeace

Jlaw said:


> Imagine what this "idiot" can do if he had $600 billion usd...i say he probably conquer half the world



Easily. He seems to be a very dangerous man.


----------



## bbccdd1470

Place Of Space said:


> This idiot, by $20 billion GDP he develops atomic bomb, ICBM, submarine, satelite rocket, 1 million troops...


Well, he doesn't need to care about his people. Free food, free oil and other resources are sent by the Chinese. All the money can spend on military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fledgingwings

THAAD is ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

So Trump is leaving to Israel and Saudi Arabia on Friday, and he's been under a lot of fire with the James Comey firing as the head of the FBI and that's brought with it a very tough week for the Trump administration as it's getting pounded by the media with A LOT of bashing from the Democrats on top of even quite a few republicans as well. So the WH has had a very trying and testing week and has taken a beating and a pounding and a blasting. The last time anything like this was happening, things got shifted quickly with the Syrian Tomahawk strike and the rough issues in the White House were put aside and everyone praise the POTUS. This might be a very small window of opportunity to put the FBI leadership issues and drama aside by launching a small pounding onto that missile site..........it will certainly make the hearings for the new director 2nd hand news and be the perfect deflection. Trump did say "he better behave....."


----------



## gambit

terranMarine said:


> As always Kim gives the Yankees the middle finger and keeps on testing. US can only stand there and repeat the same old line "_*more sanctions*_". And some members here actually believe it's boiling for China as if US is gonna launch an attack anytime soon. Nonsense, the US knows how to restrain herself from firing tomahawks at DPRK
> With the new SK president at helm tension could be lowered lets wait and see how it goes.


The middle finger is an empty gesture whereas sanctions have tangible consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> The middle finger is an empty gesture whereas sanctions have tangible consequences.


Then what was the purpose of sending another Aircraft Carrier? Old man i know you guys were assuming US was gonna launch an initial attack which so far has not even occurred because we know very well the US does not want a war with China. The whole military display from the US is a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


> Then what was the purpose of sending another Aircraft Carrier? Old man i know you guys were assuming US was gonna launch an initial attack which so far has not even occurred because we know very well the US does not want a war with China. The whole military display from the US is a joke.


Is US copying india's stylish Surgica Strica?
@maximuswarrior

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## maximuswarrior

AndrewJin said:


> Is US copying india's stylish Surgica Strica?
> @maximuswarrior



LOL Nice one bro. These two countries have a lot in common. Both have jokers as their president.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

AndrewJin said:


> Is US copying india's stylish Surgica Strica?
> @maximuswarrior



You know, US was putting up a very *SERIOUS* tone: "WE ARE RUNNING OUT OF PATIENCE" , enough is enough. Send an AC to warn DPRK and you know what? The whole Media portrayed the Yankees were at Kim's doorstep just to find out their AC is somewhere in South East Asia  and well how long has it been? Couple of weeks have already passed and Kim keeps on testing. If US was gonna hammer DPRK with more calls for sanction then what was the whole purpose of telling the world US is gonna take action with or without China's help? 
Yes Syria they have some guts informing Russia in advance of some Tomahawks strikes but DPRK? NAH just bluffing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## maximuswarrior

terranMarine said:


> You know, US was putting up a very *SERIOUS* tone: "WE ARE RUNNING OUT OF PATIENCE" , enough is enough. Send an AC to warn DPRK and you know what? The whole Media portrayed the Yankees were at Kim's doorstep just to find out their AC is somewhere in South East Asia  and well how long has it been? Couple of weeks have already passed and Kim keeps on testing. If US was gonna hammer DPRK with more calls for sanction then what was the whole purpose of telling the world US is gonna take action with or without China's help?
> Yes Syria they have some guts informing Russia in advance of some Tomahawks strikes but DPRK? NAH just bluffing



The Yanks are all talk. Under Trump they have lost an incredible amount of self belief and credibility. I wouldn't be exaggerating by saying that the Americans are divided as ever after Trump's victory. Just look at the the Republicans backing Trump against their will whilst the Democrats are obstructing every move. It is one messy affair.

*Trump is at the mercy of Russia and China whilst his popularity is at an all time low domestically. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

maximuswarrior said:


> The Yanks are all talk. Under Trump they have lost incredible amount of self belief and credibility. I wouldn't be exaggerating by saying that the Americans are divided as ever after Trump's victory.
> 
> *Trump is at the mercy of Russia and China whilst his popularity is at an all time low domestically. *



Trump is a good man, just as he has praised Xi as a very good man after the talks they have had. I hope he will have a 2nd term, the previous one was not smart enough and left no legacy behind. Trump will do much better than his predecessor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## maximuswarrior

terranMarine said:


> Trump is a good man, just as he has praised Xi as a very good man after the talks they have had. I hope he will have a 2nd term, the previous one was not smart enough and left no legacy behind. Trump will do much better than his predecessor.



Ironically, I wholeheartedly concur. We definitely need a second term from Trump for many reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> Certainly not. But morally they are much superior to N. Korea, China and Russia. America has greater respectability than those authoritarian regimes.



China, Russia and even NK have never dropped nukes or invaded other nations on false pretexts. No Russian, Chinese or NK leader has ever banned Muslims from entering their country. Russia, China and NK didn't molest and kill Iraqi war prisoners at Abu Ghraib. If America is morally superior to any of these nations milk is black.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> Certainly not. But morally they are much superior to N. Korea, China and Russia. America has greater respectability than those authoritarian regimes.





For all of Fat Kim's bluffing, he has never actually used nuclear weapons against civilian populations before. What about the USA?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

AndrewJin said:


> Says a person from SA....NK is way better than SA in terms of human rights


He could very well be a false flagger. I doubt Saudis have a very bad opinion about DPRK, those two countries have no relations with each at all and the huge distance between those two. Now some dude with SA flag is criticizing DPRK is something very unusual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

gambit said:


> The middle finger is an empty gesture whereas sanctions have tangible consequences.


Why does the U. S even bother? Kim dynasty serves US interests in the region. IF anything the U, S should strive to keep him in power since its keeps S Korea and Japan on their toes and justifies U. S military presence in the region and draws S. KOREA even closer to the already strong U. S military alliance and perpetuates U. S military dominance in East Asia.
So news like this one should be privately welcomed by the U. S (can't say the same for S. Korea and it's new president I'm afraid)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

mike2000 is back said:


> Why does the U. S even bother? Kim dynasty serves US interests in the region. IF anything the U, S should strive to keep him in power since its keeps S Korea and Japan on their toes and justifies U. S military presence in the region and draws S. KOREA even closer to the already strong U. S military alliance and perpetuates U. S military dominance in East Asia.
> So news like this one should be privately welcomed by the U. S (can't say the same for S. Korea and it's new president I'm afraid)



LOL Does the US ever require a justification to remain in a place? South Korea and the likes are never going to entirely trust the Americans. Especially when someone like Trump, who has good ties with China and Russia, is the president.

The US can never have a military dominance in East Asia. At best, it can have military bases.

I am not sure about the claim Kim serving US interests in the region. I think this is a bluff statement on your part. Kim will keep testing US patience.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## mike2000 is back

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL Does the US ever require any justification to remain in a place?


Of course, Philippines asked the U. S to leave since the Soviet communist threat didn't exits anymore with the fall of the Soviet union, so the U. S LEFT.


----------



## maximuswarrior

mike2000 is back said:


> Of course, Philippines asked the U. S to leave since the Soviet communist threat didn't exits anymore with the fall of the Soviet union, so the U. S LEFT.



No, Duterte asked the US to leave because he prefers Russia and China over the US. The US was in the Philippines a long time after the Soviet war. That is common knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> No I don't agree. China is illegally occupying and repressing the Muslims of East Turkestan a.k.a Xiangjiang province (the Uighur and Hui Muslims). China is also repressing and illegally occupying Tibet. If America bans Muslims from entering their country, China bans Muslims from fasting during Ramadan and going to the Mosque. Which is worse? Russia supported the Serbian genocide against Bosnian and Albanian Muslims. Russia itself committed grave atrocities against Muslims in Chechnya. Russia is supporting the bloodthirsty Baathist regime in Syria. North Korea starves its own people and puts them in death camps for the slightest political dissent. In North Korea you will be tortured to death if you refuse to worship their dictator.
> 
> Also, despite the numerous crimes of America, they are still much better than Russia or China. I believe that America did the right thing by liberating our Iraqi Muslim brothers from the oppressive Baathist regime of the wretched Saddam.
> 
> For the record I am not a Saudi, but a Pakistani descent person born and living in Canada. I display the Saudi flag because it is inscribed with the Kalimah. Otherwise I am against the Saudi regime. I am against all forms of patriotism and nationalism. My loyalty is to Mecca, Medina and Jerusalem. I have no loyalty to any other country even if it's my motherland. I speak out against injustice no matter where it happens in the world;
> 
> Speaking Truth to Power is a Virtuous Thing:
> عَنْ طَارِقِ بْنِ شِهَابٍ أَنَّ رَجُلًا سَأَلَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَيُّ الْجِهَادِ أَفْضَلُ قَالَ كَلِمَةُ حَقٍّ عِنْدَ سُلْطَانٍ جَائِرٍ
> Tariq ibn Shihab reported: A man asked the Messenger of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, “What is the best jihad?” The Prophet said, “A word of truth in front of a tyrannical ruler.”
> 
> Source: Musnad Aḥmad 18449



China is afraid of terror activities within the region and it has every right to be so. The Muslim population in China could be used by outside forces to orchestrate civil unrest. The obsession in the Western media regarding the Chinese Muslim population speaks volume. The irony is that many Western nations are involved in illegitimate wars that are being fought in the Middle East and elsewhere. Wars that weren't initiated by China, Russia or NK. Wars that are killing scores of Muslims.

We can argue about Chinese policies towards their Muslim population and at times I don't approve, but they are extremely cautious and rightfully so. We have all witnessed how the US exploits civil unrest in foreign lands to divide and rule along ethic and religious fault lines. Something which eventually backfires miserably in the form of ISIS. We can't blame China for taking precautions. China has worked extremely hard to develop its economy and maintain peace among its enormous population. We all know that China's enemies would do anything to disturb the development and peace. China deserves credit for maintaining peace, unity and stability. China seeks to prosper the Muslim areas by conducting trade within the region. That can hardly be termed oppressive.

Russia supported the genocide against Bosnian and Albanian Muslims? Where were we to support our Bosnian and Albanian Muslim brothers and sisters? Russia is naturally going to support a side which it deems closer. Regardless of the wrongs and rights. Instead of criticizing Russia, we need to look at our own priorities. We watched the show from the sidelines and that's the bitter truth.

It depends on who you describe bloodthirsty. The last time I checked, America supports "moderate" rebel groups who are accused of war crimes and other wrongdoings. According to Trump, Obama/Hillary even created ISIS. The same ISIS that kills innocent civilians all over the world in a ruthless fashion. Today, Trump is chosen as the president instead of Hillary because this message has resonated among the Americans. This negates your claim about America being morally superior. American policies are a disaster and even the American people are tired of the status quo.

In America you get fired by your boss for investigating him. Yet, America likes to boast itself as the biggest democracy on planet earth. American people have elected a man who doesn't shy from poking fun at disabled people, degrading women and banning an entire group of people. The American president claims that he can shoot a person yet be elected as the president. NK is hardly a role model state, but NK serves a purpose. America is getting beat at its own dirty game. It likes to play nations against each other. Powerful nations such a Russia and China aren't idle. They are going to return the favor.

America didn't liberate the Iraqi people or bring democracy free of cost. America needed a stooge in Iraq. You can say a million things about Saddam, but at least he kept things under control. We all know what happened during the brutal American occupation of Iraq and how the various ethnic groups started slaughtering each other. If this is your definition of liberation you really need a second thought. By the way, Iraq still hasn't recovered from the turmoil and we still haven't found the WMDs. Another gift the Americans gave to us after occupying Iraq is ISIS.

Speak out against injustice, but don't differentiate between injustice. You need to call a spade a spade. Saying that China, Russia and NK are unjust, yet defending the wrongdoings of another abuser cannot be termed as speaking out against injustice.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Did the missile get further than the launch pad?


----------



## terranMarine

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> Did the missile get further than the launch pad?


sure it dove into Sea of Japan, have you not read the news?


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

terranMarine said:


> sure it dove into Sea of Japan, have you not read the news?



Does Kimmy think there's actually lettering that says "Sea of Japan" so he wants to blow it up?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> Did the missile get further than the launch pad?



It says the test was successful.

ICBM's and thermonukes are 1950's tech, I don't know why people are surprised that even North Korea can do it. The reason that India etc. don't have thermonukes is because they stopped developing it due to fear of sanctions.

The tech that is really interesting is HGV, that's something that China/US/Russia might be putting out in the near future. Now that is something that really is cutting edge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> Does Kimmy think there's actually lettering that says "Sea of Japan" so he wants to blow it up?



The US test her nukes on the Pacific Ocean so do you criticize your own government for blowing the Pacific?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

terranMarine said:


> The US test her nukes on the Pacific Ocean so do you criticize your own government for blowing the Pacific?



Different time different place. 

My comment was more humor.


----------



## terranMarine

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> Different time different place.
> 
> My comment was more humor.


 well most of us failed to see it, next time try a bit harder so we can have a laugh. But on a serious note, don't make the excuse of different times shall we. This article shows what kind of a country US is

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_testing_at_Bikini_Atoll

I do feel pity for the inhabitants on Marshall island, everybody developed cancer because of this inhumane policy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

terranMarine said:


> But on a serious note, don't make the excuse of different times shall we. This article shows what kind of a country US is
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_testing_at_Bikini_Atoll
> I do feel pity for the inhabitants on Marshall island, everybody developed cancer because of this inhumane policy



There are attempts to correct that wrong.

Will it be corrected completely? No.


----------



## terranMarine

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> There are attempts to correct that wrong.
> 
> Will it be corrected completely? No.



Typical excuse from Americans, the US paid little compensation and what is some money worth when those people are dying at young age. Whatever you may think of DPRK, it's at least much better than US. They don't turn people from other parts of the world into lab rat experiments. Even if they test their nukes or missiles it's nothing compared what the US has done to the Pacific Ocean. You can call DPRK a regime but at least DPRK has not been bombing countries for the past decades like the US does. US has too much blood on her hands and that's a fact. You should watch on youtube video the marshall island victims, it will open op your eyes to what your government has done to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*Why North Korea’s nuclear test probably wasn’t a hydrogen bomb*


----------



## gambit

terranMarine said:


> Then what was the purpose of sending another Aircraft Carrier? Old man i know you guys were assuming US was gonna launch an initial attack which so far has not even occurred because we know very well the US does not want a war with China. The whole military display from the US is a joke.


More like your China do not want a war at all. The point of sending another fleet is to show your China that we have *COMPLETE* freedom while your China is shackled. If we attack NKR's nuclear weapons development and associated launch facilities and China does nothing, you lose.


----------



## mike2000 is back

maximuswarrior said:


> No, Duterte asked the US to leave because he prefers Russia and China over the US. The US was in the Philippines a long time after the Soviet war. That is common knowledge.


Who is talking about Duerte?
He wasn't even a politician in the 90s, I was talking about U. S military withdrawal in the Philippines at the request of the Philippines government back then. Go read about it.

Plus, yes Kim dynasty regime does serves U. S interests in the region. I'm surprised you don't see that.



maximuswarrior said:


> The US can never have a military dominance in East Asia. At best, it can have military bases.


They have been the dominant military power in East Asia since WWII to this day, it's common knowledge.


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> More like your China do not want a war at all. The point of sending another fleet is to show your China that we have *COMPLETE* freedom while your China is shackled. If we attack NKR's nuclear weapons development and associated launch facilities and China does nothing, you lose.


 Old Man you saying China begging US not to launch an attack after sending some fleet? Unfortunately nobody is buying that Hollywood script. US was trying to scare off Kim but it didn't do much so US decided well lets give more warnings instead not because China is afraid of war it's the US who does not wish to have a war with us. Freedom of Navigation is just same old excuse, don't you get tired of overusing that phrase? Next time just tell Trump to pick up the phone and issue more sanctions instead of performing a costly theatrical sensationalism just to achieve the same thing.



mike2000 is back said:


> They have been the dominant military power in East Asia since WWII


But will it last forever?  Since you follow up PLA's rapid development you probably can guess the answer yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gambit said:


> *If we attack NKR's nuclear weapons development and associated launch facilities and China does nothing, you lose.*



Wow, then you'd better get on that right away! 

But Trump is too busy boasting about how amazing his friendship is with Xi Jinping and how China is being a good and responsible nation regarding the North Korean issue.

I think you need to have a word with your commander-in-chief and tell him to stop sucking up to China, and compromising to China on every single issue from currency manipulation, trade, the Belt and Road initiative, the One China Policy, and literally everything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

terranMarine said:


> Typical excuse from Americans, the US paid little compensation and what is some money worth when those people are dying at young age. Whatever you may think of DPRK, it's at least much better than US. They don't turn people from other parts of the world into lab rat experiments. Even if they test their nukes or missiles it's nothing compared what the US has done to the Pacific Ocean. You can call DPRK a regime but at least DPRK has not been bombing countries for the past decades like the US does. US has too much blood on her hands and that's a fact. You should watch on youtube video the marshall island victims, it will open op your eyes to what your government has done to them.



Ok.


----------



## Jlaw

jhungary said:


> *If I am POTUS, I will actually trying to help North Korea secretly develop Nuke, *that will tip the NK-Chinese relationship over from Chinese holding all the card


Well I guess nobody need to worry 

@grey boy 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

jhungary said:


> You have to excuse people in PDF having this degree of naivety, they only cheer and jeered on someone because they don't like the country that's doing or receiving it, they fail to see the biggest loser of a nuclear North Korea is, indeed China. Why?
> 
> Let's look at the US, a nuclear North Korea serve the national interest of US by keeping South Korea close, strategically, the geostrategical situation remain unchanged, just because North Korea process a few nuke will not change the fact that Russia already have 4000 nuke pointing at US, China have 200 +, even if North Korea successfully develop ICBM, the fact remain unchanged, there are always nuke that pointing to the US in that region. A few hundred from yet another country from the SAME REGION as China and Russia does not change the chessboard one bit for the US.
> 
> On the other hand, by developing Nuclear Weapon and keeping fat Kim in place, *IT WILL ALWAYS GOING TO BE A THREAT TO SOUTH KOREA AND JAPAN*. Hence, ROK president and Japanese Prime Minister will go over hands and knees to the US for protection, they will buy whatever US throw at them, they will do whatever US ask them to do, just look at how THAAD deployed, even when the deployment was met with local protest? Do you think if NK does not have a nuke program, would THAAD be going ahead and deployed in South Korea without any hitch?
> 
> On the other hand, a nuclear powered North Korea will most certainly gone out of the dependent mentality from China, a nuke is very much a large bargaining power to China, Russia and to some extent India and Pakistan. At this moment, Chinese and tighten their reign on North Korea, because they still depend on China, think about it, if North Korea have nuke, will they be a "loyal servant" of China instead they won't just go take what they want? And if China refused to give way to North Korea, would any Chinese here or in Reality really think the North Korean will *NOT POINT THEIR NUKE TOWARD CHINA*? They may miss shooting nuke toward United States, but NK won't miss shooting nuke to China, they are neighbours....
> 
> When North Korea process nuke, *Bargaining power the Chinese currently holding is ALL BUT GONE*, then it would be the Chinese who have to give in to North Korea demand, monies, weapons and everything, NK wants it, China will have to give it to them.
> 
> If I am POTUS, I will actually trying to help North Korea secretly develop Nuke, that will tip the NK-Chinese relationship over from Chinese holding all the cards to North Korea holding all the cards. For the US, it won't change anything. There are 4200+ nuke pointing at the US at that general direction, what's a few hundred more meant to them? *ABSOLUTELY NOTHING*.


Agree, not just that, but Kim's Dynasty has never been a serious military threat to the U.S per se, even if they fully master /developed nuclear weapons. Since they will be also need to develop the necessary delivery systems(ICBM in large numbers) to Launch these nukes towards the U. S mainland in case of conflict and we all know the U. S have the overwhelming military power to easily crush Kim if necessary in an all out war. SO Kim posses more of a threat to its neighbours S. Korea, Japan and even China (incase their relations turn even more hostile than they are already, yes young Kim isn't a fan of China and vice versa compared to his father .)
Plus, every body always forget to mentioned Japan. Japan also benefits from Kim's Dynasty paranoia, since it neutralizes S. Koreans focus on Japan's past and current actions (WWII war crimes, island disputes etc) by putting the spotlight on Kim while bringing S. Korea closer(even more than they will like) to the tripartite military alliance between S. Korea, Japan and the U. S thus assuring U. S dominance in the region by keeping the alliance strong and stable.
So as long as the status quo remains, the better for the U. S and Japan to a lesser extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

jhungary said:


> Dude, "Far East Section" does not mean there were no American allowed or no western concern.
> 
> There are a few American and Western Poster regularly posted in "Far East Section". Did you see them post here?
> 
> Maybe you need to check yourself before calling other people dumb a**
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the threat from North Korea is minimum for the US, but it is actually a game changer for the Chinese.
> 
> China is not exactly on the good grace for Fat Kim, providing shelter for the diaspora bother, political interference for North Korean politics (That is the main reason why NK would assassinate Kim's Brother in Malaysia). Increasing, North Korea refused more and more Chinese interference and help in multiple stages talk. You can see the growing concern from the North Korean point of view about how Chinese retracting support.
> 
> Given the policy change and attitude change from the Chinese government, and US and the west will not ever provide NK with any sort and form of assistance even with Nuclear Tension run high, the only way for NK to continue this is to use the Nuclear Weapon as a bargaining chips toward the Chinese, however, as Chinese more and more unlikely to play balls with North Korea, the sole remaining option for North Korea is to actually have an actual Nuclear Weapon to be a talking point.
> 
> Geopolitically, US *NEVER *wanted Korea to be unified, that is the reason why South Korea were not armed by Truman after the separation from Japanese rules and divided. That is the reason why the North can manage to penetrate all the way to Pusan in the first stage of war. US wanted to milk South Korea, a unified Korea would mean no more need to provide assistance to the South. Why would the US want to kill the cash cow by deposing North Korean regime?
> 
> Any people with any sort of critical thinking would know Trump is doing a show, a show to "roast" the tension between North Korea and US, that way, it will allow the South to know the "Threat" are real, and without American protection, they will all be living the great leader of Kim Jong. That is the reason why THAAD is able to deploy even with ROK civilian protest.
> 
> China on the other hand, hold no cards in this, yes, if China stop supporting the NK now, NK regime may collapse, or we get into a thermonuclear war. But this is going to be reverse if NK did have functioning nuclear weapon. When that happen, what make you think Kim will still listen to China for "Aids"? What make you think they will not threaten China with nuke for Aids instead? If Kim have Nuke, basically, that's the end game for Chinese, that is a point they can NEVER get rid of supporting the North, if not? A few Hundred Nuke are going to pointing at China, unlike the Nuke Pointing at the US, they won't miss, as they are simply next door.


Agree, however I don't think we can blame China to be honest. The Chinese government has tried everything they can to get N. Korea to open up to the west /world , tone down their empty rhetoric and reform their economy like China did in 1980s but Pyongyang has so far categorically refused or rejected such offer. I believe we overestimate the leverage China have on the N. Korean regime, and with each passing year that leverage decreases even more.
To be honest, at this point I don't think China can do much to influence/change the N. Korean dynasty, since even the few sanctions China agreed with western powers against N. Korea has already infuriated fat kim who sees the Chinese as opportunistic traitors, and China can't take a very hard stance against them either, since this can lead to even more instability or collaspe of the regime leading to millions of refugees pouring into China and with all the instability that entails.
In short, the Chinese have very little choices available to them to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

mike2000 is back said:


> Agree, however I don't think we can blame China to be honest. The Chinese government has tried everything they can to get N. Korea to open up to the west /world , tone down their empty rhetoric and reform their economy like China did in 1980s but Pyongyang has so far categorically refused or rejected such offer. I believe we overestimate the leverage China have on the N. Korean regime, and with each passing year that leverage decreases even more.
> 
> To be honest, at this point I don't think China can do much to influence/change the N. Korean dynasty, since even the few sanctions China agreed with western powers against N. Korea has already infuriated fat kim who sees the Chinese as opportunistic traitors, and China can't take a very hard stance against them either, since this can lead to even more instability or collaspe of the regime leading to millions of refugees pouring into China and with all the instability that entails.
> 
> In short, the Chinese have very little choices available to them to be honest.



Of course, at this point, China is basically a non-factor to North Korea, after Kim's purge, anyone remotely close to the Chinese (aka the old guard) was killed, there are basically nothing else China could do but to turn off the tap, however, at this point, this is meaningless. Because North Korea already process Nuclear Weapon that can potentially threaten China and South Korea, but not the US at this moment.

The vibe I am getting from the Chinese government, however, is that they want it to be the world's problem, aka after the NK can miniaturize nuclear warhead to put it inside ballistic missile. That may basically drag the world into this nuclear saga which in effect, US won't care much about it. As I said, what is a few more missile pointing at them means? It have no meaning at all. That is the reason why NK can get to this point with nuclear weapon, China don't want to be the bad guy and don't really care about it, US want benefits from East Asia nation and don't care about it, in the end, it ended up North Korean having nuke.

There are nothing Chinese could do beside launching an invasion themselves to overthrown Kim dynasty, or try again and plant people from the within, but that would mean Kim Jong have to die before anything changes, in some degree, Kim Jong don't not trust China, nor have a good rapport toward the Chinese, that is the reason he ordered the purge, and that is the reason he has to die before anything CAN change by the Chinese.


----------



## Slav Defence

*Behave yourselves.One more personal attack at one another & then I will ensure complete ban.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

jhungary said:


> There are nothing Chinese could do beside launching an invasion themselves to overthrown Kim dynasty, or try again and plant people from the within, but that would mean Kim Jong have to die before anything changes, in some degree, Kim Jong don't not trust China, nor have a good rapport toward the Chinese, that is the reason he ordered the purge, and that is the reason he has to die before anything CAN change by the Chinese


True to some extent. However, I will say that's a long way off, since Fat Kim is still very young (funny enough he was and still is one of the youngest president in the world, he was actually the youngest president on earth when he took power a few years ago. Lol). So I don't think he will be dying anytime soon, he still has a long life ahead of him and he's definitely not hungry or unhealthy contrary to his people . If anything he might outlast every single one of us on this forum. 
Well, I'm considering the average lifespan of brutal dictators throughout history who died in power (or who would have died in power if not for Western powers) the from Stalin, Saddam, to Gaddafi, to Omar Bongo(Gabon), castro (Cuba), to Assad father, Paul Biya (Cameroon), suharto (Indonesia) and many other past and present dictator ship in Africa, middle east, South America. All these dictators were/have been in power for 20-40years on average.
We all know it's very unlikely Kim dynasty will be toppled. So expect Kim to remain in power until he dies. So looking at an average life of dictators (they tend to live far longer than the average nice man. Lol) Kim should be in power no less than 40 years at least baring a miracle /unforseen contingencies. 

Additionally, we all forgot to mention the impact of this news on south Korea's new president in all this. This Kim provocation couldn't come at a worse time for him. I'm afraid his sunshine policy of engagement with Kim will soon turn to sunset policy. He will soon change his delusional policy once Kim is done with him. Reality will soon set in for him, which is unfortunate since if he was dealing with a normal leader instead of a paranoid crazy one like Kim things would have turn out differently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

jhungary said:


> You have to excuse people in PDF having this degree of naivety, they only cheer and jeered on someone because they don't like the country that's doing or receiving it, they fail to see the biggest loser of a nuclear North Korea is, indeed China. Why?
> 
> Let's look at the US, a nuclear North Korea serve the national interest of US by keeping South Korea close, strategically, the geostrategical situation remain unchanged, just because North Korea process a few nuke will not change the fact that Russia already have 4000 nuke pointing at US, China have 200 +, even if North Korea successfully develop ICBM, the fact remain unchanged, there are always nuke that pointing to the US in that region. A few hundred from yet another country from the SAME REGION as China and Russia does not change the chessboard one bit for the US.
> 
> On the other hand, by developing Nuclear Weapon and keeping fat Kim in place, *IT WILL ALWAYS GOING TO BE A THREAT TO SOUTH KOREA AND JAPAN*. Hence, ROK president and Japanese Prime Minister will go over hands and knees to the US for protection, they will buy whatever US throw at them, they will do whatever US ask them to do, just look at how THAAD deployed, even when the deployment was met with local protest? Do you think if NK does not have a nuke program, would THAAD be going ahead and deployed in South Korea without any hitch?
> 
> On the other hand, a nuclear powered North Korea will most certainly gone out of the dependent mentality from China, a nuke is very much a large bargaining power to China, Russia and to some extent India and Pakistan. At this moment, Chinese and tighten their reign on North Korea, because they still depend on China, think about it, if North Korea have nuke, will they be a "loyal servant" of China instead they won't just go take what they want? And if China refused to give way to North Korea, would any Chinese here or in Reality really think the North Korean will *NOT POINT THEIR NUKE TOWARD CHINA*? They may miss shooting nuke toward United States, but NK won't miss shooting nuke to China, they are neighbours....
> 
> When North Korea process nuke, *Bargaining power the Chinese currently holding is ALL BUT GONE*, then it would be the Chinese who have to give in to North Korea demand, monies, weapons and everything, NK wants it, China will have to give it to them.
> 
> If I am POTUS, I will actually trying to help North Korea secretly develop Nuke, that will tip the NK-Chinese relationship over from Chinese holding all the cards to North Korea holding all the cards. For the US, it won't change anything. There are 4200+ nuke pointing at the US at that general direction, what's a few hundred more meant to them? *ABSOLUTELY NOTHING*.



The theory is inconsistent with some points. In order this theory to be true, then some points would have to be false.

China has been a long supporter of North Korea. And North Korea's nuclear development program has been in existence for a very long time, since the 1990s and China has never raised a harsh voice against DPRK for all this time. After a lot of diplomatic playing around and development of plutonium processing, the first nuclear test was carried out in 2006. The second in 2009. ALl this time, the US has always been in opposition to DPRK doing the whole diplomatic work and such. I can't find any evidence of China giving DPRK a strong voice of criticism or any kind of meaningful degree of sanctions. Third test in 2013, and then, the fourth and fifth test in 2015. So finally, this year, China seems to have applied some real level of penalty. And I think it is because it is the first time that the US made the threat to use military force against North Korea. Before that, it was all that diplomatic, 6 party talk, and all it did was given DPRK time to develop its program. If China really did not want to see a nuclear capable DPRK, then why hasn't China done anything about it in the past 3 decades? It was not China that tried to denuclearize the peninsula in the past 3 decades.. it has always been the US.

Furthermore, there seems to be a Chinese firm, Dandong Hongxiang Industrial Development Co, that has helped with DPRK nuclear technology development.

On the point about DPRK will direct nukes against China is like saying the UK will point their nukes against the US to pressure the US to give whatever the UK wants. No.. just as the US and the UK are aligned, China and the DPRK are also aligned, made evident in the past 3 decades, well.. past 7 decades really. Although it seems to be that it might be the first time this year that DPRK is trying to show displeasure to China. But still certainly more aligned with China than the US.


----------



## jhungary

mike2000 is back said:


> True to some extent. However, I will say that's a long way off, since Fat Kim is still very young (funny enough he was and still is one of the youngest president in the world, he was actually the youngest president on earth when he took power a few years ago. Lol). So I don't think he will be dying anytime soon, he still has a long life ahead of him and he's definitely not hungry or unhealthy contrary to his people . If anything he might outlast every single one of us on this forum.
> Well, I'm considering the average lifespan of brutal dictators throughout history who died in power (or who would have died in power if not for Western powers) the from Stalin, Saddam, to Gaddafi, to Omar Bongo(Gabon), castro (Cuba), to Assad father, Paul Biya (Cameroon), suharto (Indonesia) and many other past and present dictator ship in Africa, middle east, South America. All these dictators were/have been in power for 20-40years on average.
> We all know it's very unlikely Kim dynasty will be toppled. So expect Kim to remain in power until he dies. So looking at an average life of dictators (they tend to live far longer than the average nice man. Lol) Kim should be in power no less than 04 years at least baring a miracle /unforseen contingencies.
> 
> Additionally, we all forgot to mention the impact of this news on south Korea's new president in all this. This Kim provocation couldn't come at a worse time for him. I'm afraid his sunshine policy of engagement with Kim will soon turn to sunset policy. He will soon change his delusional policy once Kim is done with him. Reality will soon set in for him, which is unfortunate since if he was dealing with a normal leader instead of a paranoid crazy one like Kim things would have turn out differently.



Moon is quite delusional to have think he could dangle a carrot in front of Fat Kim this time around to be man to man with him. The problem is that people who are this naïve enough to have believe Kim will not take the Carrot and Nuke does not deserve to be a politician. Can moon do that? That's another issue.

Most South Korean does not have a good vibe with the American, but the ground truth is, they despise Fat Kim regime more. And the Washington politician knows that and they will simply pit Kim Jong against the South Korean, that way, it will be a win-win for the American. On one hand, Fat Kim regime will tie down the Chinese, on the other hand, making South Korea closer to the US.

By the way, you missed Franco


----------



## Suika

mike2000 is back said:


> Agree, not just that, but Kim's Dynasty has never been a serious military threat to the U.S per se, even if they fully master /developed nuclear weapons. Since they will be also need to develop the necessary delivery systems(ICBM in large numbers) to Launch these nukes towards the U. S mainland in case of conflict and we all know the U. S have the overwhelming military power to easily crush Kim if necessary in an all out war. SO Kim posses more of a threat to its neighbours S. Korea, Japan and even China (incase their relations turn even more hostile than they are already, yes young Kim isn't a fan of China and vice versa compared to his father .)
> Plus, every body always forget to mentioned Japan. Japan also benefits from Kim's Dynasty paranoia, since it neutralizes S. Koreans focus on Japan's past and current actions (WWII war crimes, island disputes etc) by putting the spotlight on Kim while bringing S. Korea closer(even more than they will like) to the tripartite military alliance between S. Korea, Japan and the U. S thus assuring U. S dominance in the region by keeping the alliance strong and stable.
> So as long as the status quo remains, the better for the U. S and Japan to a lesser extent.



Of course Japan wants the historical issues with ROK resolved. But Japan most certainly does not want to have a nuclear North Korea on its border. And actually, given that the South Koreans elected the most pro-North Korean candidate for presidency, combined with ROK's continued incapability to do their part in resolving the historical issues, some Japanese think it is hopeless to develop any meaningful level of trilateral defense relations between it, the US, and ROK. This whipped up, artificially created anti-Japanese sentiment in ROK seems to be in conjunction to pro-North Korea sentiment. Japan is not trying to escape historical responsibility in regards to ROK by thinking a threat from DPRK will make it go away, because views it that they have sufficiently compensated and apologized regarding the history, yet the historical issue is continually being agitated by ROK and it is ROK using the historical issue for other agenda. So it is inconceivable to think the imagined threat from DPRK can be used as a mechanism to develop trilateral defense relations. Furthermore, DPRK is no friend of Japan and a nuclear power DPRK would ibe able to increase its bargaining power against Japan. Consider the abduction issue that still continues to this day between Japan and the DPRK.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Korean_abductions_of_Japanese_citizens


----------



## jhungary

Suika said:


> The theory is inconsistent with some points. In order this theory to be true, then some points would have to be false.
> 
> China has been a long supporter of North Korea. And North Korea's nuclear development program has been in existence for a very long time, since the 1990s and China has never raised a harsh voice against DPRK for all this time. After a lot of diplomatic playing around and development of plutonium processing, the first nuclear test was carried out in 2006. The second in 2009. ALl this time, the US has always been in opposition to DPRK doing the whole diplomatic work and such. I can't find any evidence of China giving DPRK a strong voice of criticism or any kind of meaningful degree of sanctions. Third test in 2013, and then, the fourth and fifth test in 2015. So finally, this year, China seems to have applied some real level of penalty. And I think it is because it is the first time that the US made the threat to use military force against North Korea. Before that, it was all that diplomatic, 6 party talk, and all it did was given DPRK time to develop its program. If China really did not want to see a nuclear capable DPRK, then why hasn't China done anything about it in the past 3 decades? It was not China that tried to denuclearize the peninsula in the past 3 decades.. it has always been the US.
> 
> Furthermore, there seems to be a Chinese firm, Dandong Hongxiang Industrial Development Co, that has helped with DPRK nuclear technology development.
> 
> On the point about DPRK will direct nukes against China is like saying the UK will point their nukes against the US to pressure the US to give whatever the UK wants. No.. just as the US and the UK are aligned, China and the DPRK are also aligned, made evident in the past 3 decades, well.. past 7 decades really. Although it seems to be that it might be the first time this year that DPRK is trying to show displeasure to China. But still certainly more aligned with China than the US.



To sum up, you raise two point.

1.) If China really did not want to see a nuclear capable DPRK, then why hasn't China done anything about it in the past 3 decades?

2.) Would NK point the nuke on China?

For question 1.

Do bear in mind China only has been in the international political arena for the past decade, which started to make decision that impact the regional security, prior to that, it's nominally about security within Chinese own border.

The problem for China is that, North Korea is a double edged sword, on one hand, had the state of NK gone nuclear, the Chinese have to risk going to thermonuclear war on behalf of North Korea, in case they have used it on South Korea, Japan or the USA. On the other hand, they hold a trump card with North Korea, that is in the form of Kim Jong-nam, which is the key to NK political circle, because politics 101 will tell you, you cannot have a coup without a proper and groomed leadership, Jong-nam is that man. That is why he was protected by the Chinese and stayed in Macau

But now, he's dead, it basically forced Chinese hand to have another approach, up to that point, China can easily (well, not exactly easy, but doable) to have force a regime change and alter the course of North Korea, but now this is not going to be the case, if Kim's gone, there will be an "Iraq" for China to deal with, only this time, they are armed with nuclear weapon.

Kim Jong-UN knows that, that is why he ordered the purge and the assassination of his brother. And that is the ultimatum Kim Jong have with China, this is something You won't be able to imagine the North would do in the past 3 decades, and certainly will not happen had Kim Il-sung is in charge, that tell us something.

A.) Kim Jong does not trust the Chinese, am not going to say he hated them, but he have some sort of mistrust with the Chinese
B.) Kim Jong sees his land no longer being a vassal state to China.

Both of which is Alarming for China.

China does not want to see a nuclear capable North Korea, but one way or another, they could not do anything about it, nor would they have any card to play to begin with. China in early 2000 is still weak and needed North Korea as buffer. But now, things are different, the need for a nuclear power as a buffer does not outweigh the cost Chinese is playing, which is to support the North no matter what and losing the South to the American.

2.) Politics is a strange game, today's friends may be tomorrow enemies, and yesterday's enemies may be today's friends, especially so if you are in a dictator regime. If you want me to name example how easy relationship can change and do a 180, I can name a lot. From Egypt switching side from Soviet after Yom Kippur War, to Iran switching to Russia after Islamic revolution, Vietnam from China to Russia after WW2, Uganda from Israel to Libya and Soviet Union and so on.

Will we see Kim pointing nuke at China? Maybe, or maybe not, but is it possible? Yes, couple with the fact that Kim is not rational or at least does not appear rational. We cannot say for sure, but I will know just this, it would be naïve to think North Korea will still be under Chinese leash if and when they have a full Nuclear Weapon arsenal. Once they have achieve that, North Korea will be more assertive, and China will be more submissive. Unless you honestly think Chinese leadership will still put 100% faith on North Korean leader, because if the Chinese do, there are no way they would provide safe haven to Kim's Brother.


----------



## Suika

jhungary said:


> To sum up, you raise two point.
> 
> 1.) If China really did not want to see a nuclear capable DPRK, then why hasn't China done anything about it in the past 3 decades?
> 
> 2.) Would NK point the nuke on China?
> 
> For question 1.
> 
> Do bear in mind China only has been in the international political arena for the past decade, which started to make decision that impact the regional security, prior to that, it's nominally about security within Chinese own border.
> 
> The problem for China is that, North Korea is a double edged sword, on one hand, had the state of NK gone nuclear, the Chinese have to risk going to thermonuclear war on behalf of North Korea, in case they have used it on South Korea, Japan or the USA. On the other hand, they hold a trump card with North Korea, that is in the form of Kim Jong-nam, which is the key to NK political circle, because politics 101 will tell you, you cannot have a coup without a proper and groomed leadership, Jong-nam is that man. That is why he was protected by the Chinese and stayed in Macau
> 
> But now, he's dead, it basically forced Chinese hand to have another approach, up to that point, China can easily (well, not exactly easy, but doable) to have force a regime change and alter the course of North Korea, but now this is not going to be the case, if Kim's gone, there will be an "Iraq" for China to deal with, only this time, they are armed with nuclear weapon.
> 
> Kim Jong-UN knows that, that is why he ordered the purge and the assassination of his brother. And that is the ultimatum Kim Jong have with China, this is something You won't be able to imagine the North would do in the past 3 decades, and certainly will not happen had Kim Il-sung is in charge, that tell us something.
> 
> A.) Kim Jong does not trust the Chinese, am not going to say he hated them, but he have some sort of mistrust with the Chinese
> B.) Kim Jong sees his land no longer being a vassal state to China.
> 
> Both of which is Alarming for China.
> 
> China does not want to see a nuclear capable North Korea, but one way or another, they could not do anything about it, nor would they have any card to play to begin with. China in early 2000 is still weak and needed North Korea as buffer. But now, things are different, the need for a nuclear power as a buffer does not outweigh the cost Chinese is playing, which is to support the North no matter what and losing the South to the American.
> 
> 2.) Politics is a strange game, today's friends may be tomorrow enemies, and yesterday's enemies may be today's friends, especially so if you are in a dictator regime. If you want me to name example how easy relationship can change and do a 180, I can name a lot. From Egypt switching side from Soviet after Yom Kippur War, to Iran switching to Russia after Islamic revolution, Vietnam from China to Russia after WW2, Uganda from Israel to Libya and Soviet Union and so on.
> 
> Will we see Kim pointing nuke at China? Maybe, or maybe not, but is it possible? Yes, couple with the fact that Kim is not rational or at least does not appear rational. We cannot say for sure, but I will know just this, it would be naïve to think North Korea will still be under Chinese leash if and when they have a full Nuclear Weapon arsenal. Once they have achieve that, North Korea will be more assertive, and China will be more submissive. Unless you honestly think Chinese leadership will still put 100% faith on North Korean leader, because if the Chinese do, there are no way they would provide safe haven to Kim's Brother.



To your first rebuttal, I would have to disagree. China has demonstrated its will to use force against Vietnam, both in a land war in the late 1970s, and another fight at sea for the Paracel islands in the late 1980s. China and India had a border war as well. Diplomatically speaking, China did become a big enough of a force in which the US switched official international recognition from ROC to PRC in the 1970s with Nixon's visit to China, thus earning the PRC a permanent seat on the UNSC. Additionally, to a DPRK in the 1990s, and first decade of the 2000s, DPRK was fully dependent on Chinese imports. It wouldn't have been so difficult for them to apply incremental sanctions on the DPRK. But no, there was nothing from China.

To the second point, yes the dynamic of changing off friendships is true, but what is the evidence of that in the past 3 decades between PRC and DPRK? None, until finally this year, of a few bits of friction. But friction can certainly exist between aligned nations still. Maybe it will happen, and DPRK miraculously becomes dis-aligned with China, and thus would not be in China's interest, but if it does happen, it would be despite apparent Chinese approval of the DPRK in the last 3 decades. But it is probably too early say that this has become the case because all comments by Xi and other PRC representatives like foreign minister Wang regarding DPRK and the US threat to use military force has been a demand for deescalation of tensions and an urging of the US to not do anything rashful, in other words, China was calling on the US to not use force. So now we see China dragging their feet in cooperating in applying real pressure on DPRK. So of course DPRK does not like that and squeals at China for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

mike2000 is back said:


> True to some extent. However, I will say that's a long way off, since Fat Kim is still very young (funny enough he was and still is one of the youngest president in the world, he was actually the youngest president on earth when he took power a few years ago. Lol). So I don't think he will be dying anytime soon, he still has a long life ahead of him and he's definitely not hungry or unhealthy contrary to his people . If anything he might outlast every single one of us on this forum.
> Well, I'm considering the average lifespan of brutal dictators throughout history who died in power (or who would have died in power if not for Western powers) the from Stalin, Saddam, to Gaddafi, to Omar Bongo(Gabon), castro (Cuba), to Assad father, Paul Biya (Cameroon), suharto (Indonesia) and many other past and present dictator ship in Africa, middle east, South America. All these dictators were/have been in power for 20-40years on average.
> We all know it's very unlikely Kim dynasty will be toppled. So expect Kim to remain in power until he dies. So looking at an average life of dictators (they tend to live far longer than the average nice man. Lol) Kim should be in power no less than 40 years at least baring a miracle /unforseen contingencies.
> 
> Additionally, we all forgot to mention the impact of this news on south Korea's new president in all this. This Kim provocation couldn't come at a worse time for him. I'm afraid his sunshine policy of engagement with Kim will soon turn to sunset policy. He will soon change his delusional policy once Kim is done with him. Reality will soon set in for him, which is unfortunate since if he was dealing with a normal leader instead of a paranoid crazy one like Kim things would have turn out differently.



Maybe Fat Kim will eat one too many dumplings and just pop on his own. Think positive. 

It's too bad that Fat Kim already killed all the Chinese assets in his family like his Uncle and his Brother, so he may just be replaced with another hardliner.

But due to the strong personal relationship between Trump and Xi Jinping, maybe something can be worked out if such a thing happens. As long as China is guaranteed a buffer zone (just like we asked for during the Korean War) then cooperation is possible. I think China would stand to benefit from a denuclearized and pro-China regime on the border areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

Suika said:


> To your first rebuttal, I would have to disagree. China has demonstrated its will to use force against Vietnam, both in a land war in the late 1970s, and another fight at sea for the Paracel islands in the late 1980s. China and India had a border war as well. Diplomatically speaking, China did become a big enough of a force in which the US switched official international recognition from ROC to PRC in the 1970s with Nixon's visit to China, thus earning the PRC a permanent seat on the UNSC. Additionally, to a DPRK in the 1990s, and first decade of the 2000s, DPRK was fully dependent on Chinese imports. It wouldn't have been so difficult for them to apply incremental sanctions on the DPRK. But no, there was nothing from China.



You cannot use Vietnam and Taiwan as an example.

China did not do anything *UNTIL* *AFTER The United States left* South Vietnam, and China til today did not do anything in Taiwan. Vietnam before 1975 is useful to China, as much as North Korea is useful to China prior to 2000s. If anything, Vietnam is the prime example on how China have to wait for the moment to intervene.

The whole point is not for China to not wanting a Nuclearized North Korea, but rather how much China *GAIN AND LOST* from a Nuclearized North Korea? Prior to 2000s, yes, I can see how, the military of China was not modernized, and have not have any offensive power to face an American Onslaught unless the local party on a third country is willing to support the Chinese clause, case in point, North Vietnam to China.

The problem is, China today is MORE THAN ENOUGH to defend herself and more than enough to intervene on behalf of anybody. What gain by keeping North Korea as a vassal state have diminished significantly over the years, and as to having an unstable states with Nuclear Weapon? This is actually quite unimaginable to Chinese Leadership. Who to say North Korea will *NEVER*, I say again, *NEVER*, turn their weapon against China?

Recognized in international states is one thing, but having to weight in on the an immediate neighbour is another issue. Think about it, why China now started the sanction now? But not in the early stage? Not because China cannot, but rather, why? Back in 2000s, China still need North Korea as a buffer, but now?

The aggressiveness is showing on Chinese part now, however, would you actually think North Korea will back down that easy, especially when the actually did process Nuclear Weaponry?



> To the second point, yes the dynamic of changing off friendships is true, but what is the evidence of that in the past 3 decades between PRC and DPRK? None, until finally this year, of a few bits of friction. But friction can certainly exist between aligned nations still. Maybe it will happen, and DPRK miraculously becomes dis-aligned with China, and thus would not be in China's interest, but if it does happen, it would be despite apparent Chinese approval of the DPRK in the last 3 decades. But it is probably too early say that this has become the case because all comments by Xi and other PRC representatives like foreign minister Wang regarding DPRK and the US threat to use military force has been a demand for deescalation of tensions and an urging of the US to not do anything rashful, in other words, China was calling on the US to not use force. So now we see China dragging their feet in cooperating in applying real pressure on DPRK. So of course DPRK does not like that and squeals at China for the first time.



What you fail to see is, China actually have its doubt on as early as 2000s

Kim Jong assumed office in 2012, however, the "Support Network" for Pro-China general and internal politician were staged a lot earlier than that, also, Kim Jong Nam seek Chinese protection as early as 2004 (as a report in 2007 suggested that Kim Jong-nam was hiding in Macau 3 years prior) an act will not look good upon on Kim Il Song and the sign is further enforced by the early purge by Kim Jong. China has been delineate from North Korea at least at that point.

The problem is not whether or not North Korea will actually do that, I am pretty sure if North Korea were actually doing it, then everything will be already too late. Policy have to made BEFORE THAT POINT, not at that point, or after that point. China would have to choose some where before that point to further consolidate Kim's regime or pull the plug, and when that time come, then we will know. But judging from what we are seeing at this point, China is already making a detour by forcing North Korean hand. So, again, it's the same question. "*Would you believe North Korea will not point the nuke on China if China goes against the North*"? And at this stage, ANYTHING COULD HAPPENS.


----------



## terranMarine

It's unbelievable how some "expert" first claim Kim Jong Nam has no value when he first got assassinated and that he was no threat to Fat Kim. Now he starts giving lessons that he has value afterall because he is the key for a possible coup. 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/kim-...inated-in-malaysia.477908/page-3#post-9210539













 this is called acting smart.

Fact is Kim Jong Nam was constantly under China's protection in Macau. Why he traveled to Malaysia without protection remains a big mystery to this day. When he was killed we *Chinese *knew immediately Fat Kim was behind it because he was China's Trump card if a coup should ever take place. Thanks to a *Viet* and an *Indon* that's no longer possible. As things evolves one can tell Kim does not want to show respect to China thus he will continue with his missile and nuke testing. Even America can tell China is not controlling Fat Kim so pressuring China does not work at all. Right now DPRK's economy is around 90% dependent on China, so Fat Kim chooses to diversify this dependency by increasing trade with Russia. US understands Russia wants to hold extra leverage by supporting Fat Kim, using DPRK as extra bargaining chip with the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Suika

jhungary said:


> You cannot use Vietnam and Taiwan as an example.
> 
> China did not do anything *UNTIL* *AFTER The United States left* South Vietnam, and China til today did not do anything in Taiwan. Vietnam before 1975 is useful to China, as much as North Korea is useful to China prior to 2000s. If anything, Vietnam is the prime example on how China have to wait for the moment to intervene.
> 
> The whole point is not for China to not wanting a Nuclearized North Korea, but rather how much China *GAIN AND LOST* from a Nuclearized North Korea? Prior to 2000s, yes, I can see how, the military of China was not modernized, and have not have any offensive power to face an American Onslaught unless the local party on a third country is willing to support the Chinese clause, case in point, North Vietnam to China.
> 
> The problem is, China today is MORE THAN ENOUGH to defend herself and more than enough to intervene on behalf of anybody. What gain by keeping North Korea as a vassal state have diminished significantly over the years, and as to having an unstable states with Nuclear Weapon? This is actually quite unimaginable to Chinese Leadership. Who to say North Korea will *NEVER*, I say again, *NEVER*, turn their weapon against China?
> 
> Recognized in international states is one thing, but having to weight in on the an immediate neighbour is another issue. Think about it, why China now started the sanction now? But not in the early stage? Not because China cannot, but rather, why? Back in 2000s, China still need North Korea as a buffer, but now?
> 
> The aggressiveness is showing on Chinese part now, however, would you actually think North Korea will back down that easy, especially when the actually did process Nuclear Weaponry?
> 
> 
> 
> What you fail to see is, China actually have its doubt on as early as 2000s
> 
> Kim Jong assumed office in 2012, however, the "Support Network" for Pro-China general and internal politician were staged a lot earlier than that, also, Kim Jong Nam seek Chinese protection as early as 2004 (as a report in 2007 suggested that Kim Jong-nam was hiding in Macau 3 years prior) an act will not look good upon on Kim Il Song and the sign is further enforced by the early purge by Kim Jong. China has been delineate from North Korea at least at that point.
> 
> The problem is not whether or not North Korea will actually do that, I am pretty sure if North Korea were actually doing it, then everything will be already too late. Policy have to made BEFORE THAT POINT, not at that point, or after that point. China would have to choose some where before that point to further consolidate Kim's regime or pull the plug, and when that time come, then we will know. But judging from what we are seeing at this point, China is already making a detour by forcing North Korean hand. So, again, it's the same question. "*Would you believe North Korea will not point the nuke on China if China goes against the North*"? And at this stage, ANYTHING COULD HAPPENS.



Just going to have to agree on disagreeing.


----------



## war&peace

That's fantastic. A strong defence will keep all its enemies at a bay



terranMarine said:


> As always Kim gives the Yankees the middle finger and keeps on testing. US can only stand there and repeat the same old line "_*more sanctions*_". And some members here actually believe it's boiling for China as if US is gonna launch an attack anytime soon. Nonsense, the US knows how to restrain herself from firing tomahawks at DPRK
> With the new SK president at helm tension could be lowered lets wait and see how it goes.


Kim is doing a great job. Investing in a strong defence is the key to survival otherwise NATO would have over-run NK already but they know the reprecussion will be immense so they will stay away.


----------



## terranMarine

war&peace said:


> That's fantastic. A strong defence will keep all its enemies at a bay
> 
> Kim is doing a great job. Investing in a strong defence is the key to survival otherwise NATO would have over-run NK already but they know the reprecussion will be immense so they will stay away.



Well the US does not want to invade DPRK at all. As long there's a split between both sides US has an excuse to station troops in SK. In other words SK can keep on paying expensive bills for American troops and military toys from the US. Just look at THAAD, freaking $1 bln for that system and they don't own it, the South Koreans are coughing blood to satisfy US greed. If DPRK is gone a united Korea under SK's government leadership is also not want the US want. Why? Because a united Korea will focus the hatred on Japan (an ally of US) and it's gonna be a major competitor with the Japanese. Japan would love SK and DPRK to keep on divided, because that will keep Japan away from SK's target vision. You do know the Koreans have a very strong hatred towards the Japs lol.

China has always urged DPRK to open up, don't be so stubborn. Fat Kim's grandfather and father always showed China respect and maintained good relations. This boy obviously is rebellious to the point of murdering his uncle, perhaps even his aunt as well and now his half brother. All friendly connections to China cut off by this fat kid. The main point is US f*cked up when his father was still alive both countries had an agreement. DPRK destroy the nuclear reactor and US would lift off some sanctions and providing financial aid. DPRK did her part but US didn't follow up, yup breaking the promise. So DPRK immediately restarted their nuclear program and voila they succeeded their first explosion. Recently US starts to cry about China not crippling DPRK, the yankees are so funny. 

Why did US strike Iraq and Libya? Saddam and Gadaffi made a huge mistake angering US and paid the price. No big power is right next to them for protection so US fOOk them up. But DPRK has nothing to make US that angry to go to war with them (not even nukes). Had the US not broken her promise today's situation might not occur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suika

terranMarine said:


> Well the US does not want to invade DPRK at all. As long there's a split between both sides US has an excuse to station troops in SK. In other words SK can keep on paying expensive bills for American troops and military toys from the US. Just look at THAAD, freaking $1 bln for that system and they don't own it, the South Koreans are coughing blood to satisfy US greed. If DPRK is gone a united Korea under SK's government leadership is also not want the US want. Why? Because a united Korea will focus the hatred on Japan (an ally of US) and it's gonna be a major competitor with the Japanese. Japan would love SK and DPRK to keep on divided, because that will keep Japan away from SK's target vision. You do know the Koreans have a very strong hatred towards the Japs lol.
> 
> China has always urged DPRK to open up, don't be so stubborn. Fat Kim's grandfather and father always showed China respect and maintained good relations. This boy obviously is rebellious to the point of murdering his uncle, perhaps even his aunt as well and now his half brother. All friendly connections to China cut off by this fat kid. The main point is US f*cked up when his father was still alive both countries had an agreement. DPRK destroy the nuclear reactor and US would lift off some sanctions and providing financial aid. DPRK did her part but US didn't follow up, yup breaking the promise. So DPRK immediately restarted their nuclear program and voila they succeeded their first explosion. Recently US starts to cry about China not crippling DPRK, the yankees are so funny.
> 
> Why did US strike Iraq and Libya? Saddam and Gadaffi made a huge mistake angering US and paid the price. No big power is right next to them for protection so US fOOk them up. But DPRK has nothing to make US that angry to go to war with them (not even nukes). Had the US not broken her promise today's situation might not occur.



Regarding the first paragraph, just want to add that I think just about everyone could agree that, on a basic level and humanistic level (if that could be permitted in this world), it would be good for the Koreans to finally be able to unify just as the Germans were able to. I think Japan would find little opposition to a unified Korea if they would just cool down the anti-Japan rhetoric. Not only is it hate, but the spreading of incorrect and exaggerated information about the comfort women and making unrealistic conditions for never ending apologies. So with an ROK that does this, combined with the very nature of the DPRK regime, of course Japan would not want to see a unified Korea. Japan's support for the ROK could be earned if they get off the hate train. More so, I would argue that both Japan and Korea really ought to work more closely together. The two of them together would be quite capable of backing off influence from both the US on one end and China or Russia from the other end.

I'm not sure if anyone has noticed, but in the years from around 2009 going up to 2012, there was a massive South Korean wave of culture (music, fashion, drama, food) that was sweeping through Japan. Japanese opinion of South Korea was improving. But then at the end of 2012, the demons of history beckoned again, as Prime Minister Lee Myung-bak landing on the disputed island of Takeshima (Dokdo) and from there he said that the Japanese emperor should apologize about the colonial era.

---start---
SEOUL – South Korean President Lee Myung Bak said Tuesday that Emperor Akihito must apologize for Japan’s colonial rule of the Korean Peninsula if he wants to visit South Korea.

“I have said (the Emperor) may come here if he is willing to apologize from his heart to those who died fighting for independence,” Lee said in a meeting with teachers in North Chungcheong Province, according to the presidential office.

He made the remarks the day before South Korea’s Liberation Day, which marks independence from Japan’s 1910-1945 colonial rule.

Lee invited the Emperor to visit South Korea in April 2008 while he was on an official visit to Japan and met with the Emperor and his wife, Empress Michiko, at the Imperial Palace.

The Emperor “doesn’t need to come if he is coming just to offer his ‘deepest regret,’ ” Lee said, in apparent reference to the address the Emperor gave at a palace banquet he hosted for then- President Roh Tae Woo during a visit to Japan in May 1990.

“The victimizers have forgotten; but the victimized have not forgotten,” Lee said of the colonial era, which has left deep wounds in the Korean psyche.

In the 1990 banquet, the Emperor said, “I think of the sufferings your people underwent during this unfortunate period, which was brought about by my country, and cannot but feel the deepest regret.”

Lee, whose single five-year term ends early next year, triggered a diplomatic storm with Japan last week by making an unprecedented visit to the group of South Korean-controlled islets in the Sea of Japan long been claimed by Japan.

On Monday, Lee accused the Japanese government of ignoring South Korean grievances over the colonial period, telling South Korean legislative leaders that his visit Friday to the disputed isles, known as Dokdo in Korea and Takeshima in Japan, was intended to pressure Tokyo into action.

During his meeting with teachers Tuesday, Lee reiterated that he first thought about going to the isles “two, three years ago” and that the visit was not made “at the spur of the moment.”

Lee also suggested that Japan must allow him to address the Diet as a condition for him to make a visit to Japan as a “state guest.”

“I will go if they allow me to speak my mind” in the Diet, Lee said.

In a related development, South Korea demanded Tuesday that two Cabinet ministers drop plans to visit Yasukuni Shrine on Wednesday, the anniversary of Japan’s surrender in World War II.

Transport minister Yuichiro Hata and Jin Matsubara, chairman of the National Public Safety Commission, have said they plan to visit the Tokyo shrine to pay homage to the war dead.

“Our government has kept a strong position that Japanese leaders in responsible positions, including Cabinet ministers, should not visit Yasukuni Shrine,” South Korean Foreign Ministry spokesman Cho Tai Young said.

Yasukuni Shrine, dedicated to Japan’s war dead, has enshrined several war criminals. As a result, visits by government leaders trigger sharp protests in Asian countries.

Prime Minister Yoshihiko Noda, in keeping a policy since the Democratic Party of Japan came to power, has said he will not visit the shrine and has asked members of his Cabinet to stay away.
---end---
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...olonial-rule-s-korean-president/#.WRn4J9wlHcu

That has completely shot the growing positive sentiment in Japan towards ROK. And then when Park Guen-hye became president, she made the comfort women issue a top priority towards Japan. Relations were destroyed by this double whammy.





http://survey.gov-online.go.jp/h28/h28-gaiko/summary.pdf

Although some Japanese already seem ready to bring back Korean wave. But will take some time before more will be more willing to open up to a return of a wave of Korean stuff. We'll see. The territorial dispute about Takeshima (Dokdo) doesn't seem so important to most Japanese. But Japanese are sick and tired of the combo of exaggerated and false accusations coupled with demands for apologies. It might even be possible for Japan to bend on the territorial dispute if relations between the two reach a sustained good level.


----------



## terranMarine

Suika said:


> Regarding the first paragraph, just want to add that I think just about everyone could agree that, on a basic level and humanistic level (if that could be permitted in this world), it would be good for the Koreans to finally be able to unify just as the Germans were able to. *I think Japan would find little opposition to a unified Korea if they would just cool down the anti-Japan rhetoric.* Not only is it hate, but the spreading of incorrect and exaggerated information about the comfort women and making unrealistic conditions for never ending apologies. So with an ROK that does this, combined with the very nature of the DPRK regime, of course Japan would not want to see a unified Korea. Japan's support for the ROK could be earned if they get off the hate train. More so, I would argue that both Japan and Korea really ought to work more closely together. The two of them together would be quite capable of backing off influence from both the US on one end and China or Russia from the other end.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone has noticed, but in the years from around 2009 going up to 2012, there was a massive South Korean wave of culture (music, fashion, drama, food) that was sweeping through Japan. Japanese opinion of South Korea was improving. But then at the end of 2012, the demons of history beckoned again, as Prime Minister Lee Myung-bak landing on the disputed island of Takeshima (Dokdo) and from there he said that the Japanese emperor should apologize about the colonial era.



Dream on, it's not Japan's decision whether they agree or oppose a unified Korea. Japan is only watching from the sideline and hoping they remain divided. It's not the main actor, stop talking as if Japan has an independent foreign policy. The whole affair resolves around CN-DPRK-SK-US, Japan is only the subordinate of US, totally unimportant making an impact on the whole affair. All i'm saying is Japan prefer to see a split Korea period and so does US for the financial gain and geopolitical sphere of influence. What the US "fear" is a united Korea siding with China because the hatred towards Japan that will affect US influence in NE region. Dokdo island is a major issue let alone WW2 history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

Suika said:


> ...on a basic level and humanistic level (if that could be permitted in this world), it would be good for the Koreans to finally be able to unify just as the Germans were able to.


Just as partitions for Germany, Korea, and Viet Nam were beyond their respective peoples' controls, so will unification for the Korean peninsula.

If China does nothing to rein in NKR, the collapse of the northern half is essentially as inevitable as East Germany. I played tourist in East Berlin when those halves of that city existed. Never back then did anyone thought East Germany would fall. Fast forward today, since then, SKR have made overtures towards the Germans regarding the consequences of the entire country when one political half fails.

One can argue that doing nothing still qualifies as doing something, so I guess from that perspective, unification of the Korean people depends on China.


----------



## Suika

terranMarine said:


> Dream on, it's not Japan's decision whether they agree or oppose a unified Korea. Japan is only watching from the sideline and hoping they remain divided. It's not the main actor, stop talking as if Japan has an independent foreign policy. The whole affair resolves around CN-DPRK-SK-US, Japan is only the subordinate of US, totally unimportant making an impact on the whole affair. All i'm saying is Japan prefer to see a split Korea period and so does US for the financial gain and geopolitical sphere of influence. What the US "fear" is a united Korea siding with China because the hatred towards Japan that will affect US influence in NE region. Dokdo island is a major issue let alone WW2 history.



You'd be surprised. It is possible. It certainly did seem possible during the 2009-2012 years. And all I'm saying is that Japan wouldn't mind a unified Korea if DPRK wasn't a crazy Kim Dynasty and if ROK would give the apology demands a rest.


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> Just as partitions for Germany, Korea, and Viet Nam were beyond their respective peoples' controls, so will unification for the Korean peninsula.
> 
> If China does nothing to rein in NKR, the collapse of the northern half is essentially as inevitable as East Germany. I played tourist in East Berlin when those halves of that city existed. Never back then did anyone thought East Germany would fall. Fast forward today, since then, SKR have made overtures towards the Germans regarding the consequences of the entire country when one political half fails.
> 
> One can argue that doing nothing still qualifies as doing something, *so I guess from that perspective, unification of the Korean people depends on China.*



And how can China decide whether there's unification?  Always throwing the ball at China isn't the solution


----------



## Suika

gambit said:


> Just as partitions for Germany, Korea, and Viet Nam were beyond their respective peoples' controls, so will unification for the Korean peninsula.
> 
> If China does nothing to rein in NKR, the collapse of the northern half is essentially as inevitable as East Germany. I played tourist in East Berlin when those halves of that city existed. Never back then did anyone thought East Germany would fall. Fast forward today, since then, SKR have made overtures towards the Germans regarding the consequences of the entire country when one political half fails.
> 
> One can argue that doing nothing still qualifies as doing something, so I guess from that perspective, unification of the Korean people depends on China.



I have a suspicion that might be why ROK leaders whip up anti-Japanese rhetoric. It would make make it easier for ROK to diplomatically deal with China in regards to DPRK. The democratic country trashes another democratic country (Japan) hardcore, and then runs off to the grand 2015 military parade that was supposed to "make Japan tremble" of an undemocratic country, the same country that invaded Korea in the 1950s thus creating today's split. Park Geun-hye in the yellow. It's pretty remarkable how history triumphs over current values. 










Would have expected better of the Koreans that have had a hard fight to earn their own democracy in the late 1980s. Hence why I suspect a strategic angle to ROK's hate towards Japan today. Thus if there is a strategic angle to it, then it means the hate is artificially generated, based in something legitimate of course, such a colonial era would cause it, but certainly well past its time I would think. Well just some food for thought.


----------



## gambit

Suika said:


> I have a suspicion that might be why ROK leaders whip up anti-Japanese rhetoric. It would make make it easier for ROK to diplomatically deal with China in regards to DPRK. The democratic country trashes another democratic country (Japan) hardcore, and then runs off to the grand 2015 military parade that was supposed to "make Japan tremble" of an undemocratic country, the same country that invaded Korea in the 1950s thus creating today's split. Park Geun-hye in the yellow. It's pretty remarkable how history triumphs over current values.
> 
> Would have expected better of the Koreans that have had a hard fight to earn their own democracy in the late 1980s. Hence why I suspect a strategic angle to ROK's hate towards Japan today. Thus if there is a strategic angle to it, then it means the hate is artificially generated, based in something legitimate of course, such a colonial era would cause it, but certainly well past its time I would think. Well just some food for thought.


I would not put too much stock in these public display of affections (PDA). Many married couples hold hands in public while in private, their divorce attorneys works diligently to ensure each gets what he/she feels deserved.

Discount the Soviet Union for a moment. The Warsaw Pact was a more solid political entity than what we have seen in Asia. More solid and numerous. In Asia, it was pretty much China and NKR all these decades of the Cold War. And yet, despite all that public display of Marxist solidarity, once Gorby's reforms began in the Soviet Union, that alliance began to unravel, started with East Germany.

There is a classic sci-fi novel: " The Mote In God's Eye "...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mote_in_God's_Eye

In the novel, the symbol for Humanity is the North American bald eagle clutching the hammer and sickle. The two major starships are _MacArthur _and _Lenin_. The belief that communism is forever was so secured that in the minds of authors Niven and Pournelle, its symbols will endure into the future. I grew up in the era of that belief and caught up in it. Never did I thought that while in uniform, I would see the beginning of the collapse of the Warsaw Pact on CNN.

China's reforms were as necessary as Gorbachev's for the Soviet Union. No, am not saying China will break apart. China is not an alliance and if anything, China will become stronger with these reforms. But just like the Soviet Union, China is selfish and do not want stronger alliance members, scant as this alliance is, while the US want our Asian alliance members to prosper and grows. JPN and SKR at different times came to Asia's economic and financial aid. What have NKR done for the Asian communist alliance ? Nothing but being a millstone around China's neck.

If there is a lesson to be learned -- by China -- from the collapse of the Soviet Union that followed the collapse of the Warsaw Pact, is that in order to secure a geopolitical buffer entity, China must act. No matter how many heads of states watching whose parade, China must act and it will hers alone in preserving NKR as that buffer. No alleged machinations from JPN or SKR or even US will be necessary or even wanted. From the 'big picture' perspective, there are too many indicators today for NKR as there were for East Germany, notably, the economic disparity.

If China does nothing -- North Korea *WILL* collapse.



terranMarine said:


> And how can China decide whether there's unification?  Always throwing the ball at China isn't the solution


Buddy, you are Chinese. You are protected. It is sad that you cannot see the poverty of your arguments that you guys need protection via my responses to you deleted. So be comfortable in your naivete.


----------



## Vassnti

A few quick points, maybe just coincidence but seemed interesting that while people were madly patching the old NSA back door exploited by wanacry NK managed to get a missile to launch, did Kim update windows monday?

Sad that Kim has a success rate of about 1 in 6 missiles getting anywhere while a guy who makes car batteries in the US has a space program.
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/15/15640268/spacex-launch-watch-live-stream-falcon-9-rocket-inmarsat

Perhaps most important, the North Korean national sport is pissing off the US, OK most people can live with that. Then they decided they could do the same to China, that is stupid. Launching missiles towards Vladivostok gives you the life expectancy of a may fly


----------



## terranMarine

Vassnti said:


> A few quick points, maybe just coincidence but seemed interesting that while people were madly patching the old NSA back door exploited by wanacry NK managed to get a missile to launch, did Kim update windows monday?
> 
> Sad that Kim has a success rate of about 1 in 6 missiles getting anywhere while a guy who makes car batteries in the US has a space program.
> https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/15/15640268/spacex-launch-watch-live-stream-falcon-9-rocket-inmarsat
> 
> Perhaps most important, the North Korean national sport is pissing off the US, OK most people can live with that. Then they decided they could do the same to China, that is stupid. Launching missiles towards Vladivostok gives you the life expectancy of a may fly



So what does that tell us? That's right Fat Kim isn't scared of US intimidation. Once again Kim proved to you guys they are determined and the close range to Vladivostok shows the fat boy has guts. Putin's reaction: it's okay nothing to worry, warning the US not to antagonize DPRK even more.  I have been saying all along US is gonna watch and cry, China and Russia shrugs off and telling Trump don't make matter worse. What you guys should be doing is blaming US for not living up to the deal with DPRK. But that's useless anyway and i'm not even worried DPRK will or could be pointing it at Russia or China. That's crap, it will be pointing towards SK, JP and US despite Kim's disobedience. Face it, US blew it. Proved to be untrustworthy and Kim does not want anything to do with a 6 party talk or direct talk with the US. His aim is have nuclear capability to strike US mainland as insurance if US tries anything funny on him. US will have to accept a nuclear DPRK in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> My point response to you was deleted. It must be nice to have a friend in the admin staff.


 dude don't look at me, i never complained or pressed the report button even towards hate/racist remarks from Viets or Indians. I like shadow boxing with you all the time and enjoy some good laughs. Now seriously you guys are always passing the ball to us as if we hold the cure/solution the holy grail to this decades old political problem. Blaming China is totally absurd from the very beginning. The US could have grasped the window of opportunity but decided to screw them which got backfired. The way i'm looking at the situation DPRK ain't gonna collapse because it's still on life support from China and it's getting more aid from Russia. It's two big giants behind Fat Kim's fat arse and US can only stare with infuriated eyes. 



gambit said:


> I would not put too much stock in these public display of affections (PDA). Many married couples hold hands in public while in private, their divorce attorneys works diligently to ensure each gets what he/she feels deserved.
> 
> Discount the Soviet Union for a moment. The Warsaw Pact was a more solid political entity than what we have seen in Asia. More solid and numerous. In Asia, it was pretty much China and NKR all these decades of the Cold War. And yet, despite all that public display of Marxist solidarity, once Gorby's reforms began in the Soviet Union, that alliance began to unravel, started with East Germany.
> 
> There is a classic sci-fi novel: " The Mote In God's Eye "...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mote_in_God's_Eye
> 
> In the novel, the symbol for Humanity is the North American bald eagle clutching the hammer and sickle. The two major starships are _MacArthur _and _Lenin_. The belief that communism is forever was so secured that in the minds of authors Niven and Pournelle, its symbols will endure into the future. I grew up in the era of that belief and caught up in it. Never did I thought that while in uniform, I would see the beginning of the collapse of the Warsaw Pact on CNN.
> 
> China's reforms were as necessary as Gorbachev's for the Soviet Union. No, am not saying China will break apart. China is not an alliance and if anything, China will become stronger with these reforms. But just like the Soviet Union, China is selfish and do not want stronger alliance members, scant as this alliance is, while the US want our Asian alliance members to prosper and grows. JPN and SKR at different times came to Asia's economic and financial aid. What have NKR done for the Asian communist alliance ? Nothing but being a millstone around China's neck.
> 
> If there is a lesson to be learned -- by China -- from the collapse of the Soviet Union that followed the collapse of the Warsaw Pact, is that in order to secure a geopolitical buffer entity, China must act. No matter how many heads of states watching whose parade, China must act and it will hers alone in preserving NKR as that buffer. No alleged machinations from JPN or SKR or even US will be necessary or even wanted. From the 'big picture' perspective, there are too many indicators today for NKR as there were for East Germany, notably, the economic disparity.
> 
> If China does nothing -- North Korea *WILL* collapse.



How can DPRK do anything for the Asian Communist alliance when it was sanctioned living in poverty? It depended on Soviet Union for life support and after SU collapsed China took over that role. Now rebellious Kim is gonna do more trading with Russia with this diversification. So your prediction of a collapse is way off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

terranMarine said:


> It's unbelievable how some "expert" first claim Kim Jong Nam has no value when he first got assassinated and that he was no threat to Fat Kim. Now he starts giving lessons that he has value afterall because he is the key for a possible coup.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/kim-...inated-in-malaysia.477908/page-3#post-9210539
> 
> View attachment 397119
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 397118
> 
> 
> this is called acting smart.
> 
> Fact is Kim Jong Nam was constantly under China's protection in Macau. Why he traveled to Malaysia without protection remains a big mystery to this day. When he was killed we *Chinese *knew immediately Fat Kim was behind it because he was China's Trump card if a coup should ever take place. Thanks to a *Viet* and an *Indon* that's no longer possible. As things evolves one can tell Kim does not want to show respect to China thus he will continue with his missile and nuke testing. Even America can tell China is not controlling Fat Kim so pressuring China does not work at all. Right now DPRK's economy is around 90% dependent on China, so Fat Kim chooses to diversify this dependency by increasing trade with Russia. US understands Russia wants to hold extra leverage by supporting Fat Kim, using DPRK as extra bargaining chip with the US.



That's call quoting someone "*OUT OF CONTEXT*"

The post is still standing in that thread, I wonder why this poster do not quote the post directly, or if make into a picture, why not put the question to which I *WAS *response to in there as well??

The post content is to replies to the "value" of Kim Jung-nam to *HIS BROTHER* (It was the North Korean that's killed him, remember??) and the Chinese connection of his murder, NOT his value to the Chinese. *He has no value to Kim, that does NOT mean he has no value to China...
*
And the above post is about North Korean own mentality toward it's regime, if anyone watched my exchange with @mike2000 is back , we had considered the coup is very UNLIKELY in the future. Hence, he is not killed outright when Fat Kim ascent to his throne. Hence he HAS BEEN left alone.

I never, repeat, *NEVER* said China wasn't planning on using Kim Jung-nam as a puppet leader if and when Chinese overthrown North Korean Kim's dynasty, in fact, in several occasion, I was *ACTUALLY* advocating it..

And LOL on for you to actually saying this......



> When he was killed we *Chinese *knew immediately Fat Kim was behind it because he was China's Trump card if a coup should ever take place



A lot of Chinese in that thread actually said US and South Korea is to blame, I don't know where you get the "feeling" the Chinese know this is from Fat Kim on the get go??

Post 11



> *More Hollywood comical villainy from porky Kim Jong Un*. The Pentagon could never have come up with a more comically evil dictator if they tried. The loony Kim Regime is a gift to US imperialist interest in Asia.



Post 39



> “金正男在为朝鲜打理帐务?”
> “美国，韩国，中国，俄国，日本都知道他的角色。”
> “庞大的海外资金，需要一名极其可靠的管理者。”
> “金正男身份其实就是朝鲜影子财政部长。”
> 金正男手中不止只掌管澳门汇业银行的帐号。还有法国的，瑞士的，俄罗斯的银行帐号。
> 美国试图将他策划为流亡政权领袖，但一直没有成功。如果成功，那金正恩真的会天涯海角去追杀他。
> 北京既不能过于接近，又不能让他离开视线。
> 韩国怎么能抢在吉隆坡警方之前就知道死者是金正男。韩国人的表现过于积极。
> 
> The first news about Kim Jong-nam assassinated i read on internet, *not from Malaysia not China not U.S ... it's from S.Korea news agency said Kim Jong-nam killed by Poison Sting before Malaysia Police released the news*.



Post 40




> That's one of the reason I do not want to draw the conclusion too early. *It seems that S.Korea may behind this assassination*, and If Kim Jong nam was really in danger from Fat Kim, then why the hack he went to South East Asia that often and left his body guard. Not to mention, China alone won't let's him leave his eye sight if he is that important to China. Kim Jong-nam was using N.Korea passport which mean more or less his travelling is permitted by Fat Kim and his role of collecting foreign investment for North Korea, that make Fat Kim for now less possible to kill him since N.Korea is currently under economic sanction. S.Korea news is infamously known as unrelaible especially for N.Korea. So now I will wait for more information to release.



Post 45



> Might as well be SK-US joint production.



So, are these people not Chinese, you're saying??


----------



## terranMarine

Oh so suddenly Fat Kim had a change of heart and thought his half bro was of value to China afterall after hiding in Macau for so long lets have him killed in Malay. Fat Kim most likely thought he was a constant threat, the question is why decide to act now. China had been protecting him for a long time because he was always valuable. He doesn't become from a valueless to a valuable asset after his old man died on that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

terranMarine said:


> Oh so suddenly Fat Kim had a change of heart and thought his half bro was of value to China afterall after hiding in Macau for so long lets have him killed in Malay. Fat Kim most likely thought he was a constant threat, the question is why decide to act now. China had been protecting him for a long time because he was always valuable. He doesn't become from a valueless to a valuable asset after his old man died on that day.



But Jong Nam *WAS SUPPOSEDLY STILL UNDER* Chinese "Protection" even the day he was killed why not kill him before then, and why now? If Kim have ALWAYS think he is a thread, Jong Nam have a habit to travel alone and was in a few quite publicly display outside Macau, there are PLENTY of chance to kill him before, but why Fat Kim only killed him now? 

Fat Kim does not see he has to be killed, that's the reason why he was not killed before, as to why all of a sudden he was killed now, that's EVERYBODY guess. And this is mind

Fat Kim does not see a coup is possible before, that is the reason he have no value to him, because Chinese listen to his demand. Starting from Last year, before Kim Jong Nam was killed and before his purge, Chinese have posed restriction on North Korea, not as much as the west do, but the Chinese did, Kim sees that as a first sign of the reason why a coup is indeed possible, and thus killing off everyone who are pro-China, and Kim Jong Nam himself.

If you can make the connection better, I am all ears


----------



## yusheng




----------



## C130

a nuclear preemptive strike needs to happen. send a SSBN 500 kilometers off the eastern NK coast. launch 2 Trident II and hit Pyongyang, air bases, naval basses, and any other high value targets.

10 nuclear strikes would end the NK menace.


----------



## terranMarine

jhungary said:


> But Jong Nam *WAS SUPPOSEDLY STILL UNDER* Chinese "Protection" even the day he was killed why not kill him before then, and why now? If Kim have ALWAYS think he is a thread, Jong Nam have a habit to travel alone and was in a few quite publicly display outside Macau, there are PLENTY of chance to kill him before, but why Fat Kim only killed him now?
> 
> Fat Kim does not see he has to be killed, that's the reason why he was not killed before, as to why all of a sudden he was killed now, that's EVERYBODY guess. And this is mind
> 
> Fat Kim does not see a coup is possible before, that is the reason he have no value to him, because Chinese listen to his demand. *Starting from Last year*, before Kim Jong Nam was killed and before his purge, Chinese have posed restriction on North Korea, not as much as the west do, but the Chinese did, Kim sees that as a first sign of the reason why a coup is indeed possible, and thus killing off everyone who are pro-China, and Kim Jong Nam himself.
> 
> If you can make the connection better, I am all ears



The guy was living in exile since 2003 and his old man died in Dec 2011. So during that time he was of no value to China? Ridiculous, China provided a place for him to live as he had good connections with Beijing and perhaps maybe one day he could lead DPRK. Maybe during that period of time China did not provide security in Macau (who knows) and he could roam freely in the city as he was not in danger as long his dad was alive. After Fat Kim took over leadership Kim Jong Nam could briefly return back for the funeral but left ASAP. Why? Because he was afraid of his younger bro. Now Fat Kim wanted him to die. His agents couldn't do it in Macau why? Obviously he was guarded. 

That's right China implemented some sanctions* last year*, you know when his uncle was executed?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jang_Song-thaek that's right *2013* and his wife soon vanished. 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...kim-jong-nam-pleaded-for-his-life-say-reports 

*Five years ago*, Kim Jong-nam asked his brother to withdraw a standing order for his assassination, according to the politicians, who were briefed by South Korea’s spy agency.

“We have nowhere to go, nowhere to hide. We are well aware that the only way to escape is suicide,” Kim Jong-nam said in a letter to Kim Jong-un, one of the lawmakers said.

Fat Kim didn't purge all the important people close to China since the sanction, it happened way before, he was so unhappy of his Uncle that he finished him off in 2013. The purge started way longer not just his family but other Generals were replaced



C130 said:


> a nuclear preemptive strike needs to happen. send a SSBN 500 kilometers off the eastern NK coast. launch 2 Trident II and hit Pyongyang, air bases, naval basses, and any other high value targets.
> 
> 10 nuclear strikes would end the NK menace.



Forgot to take your pills?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

terranMarine said:


> Forgot to take your pills?



you don't think the U.S has the right to do a preemptive nuclear strike? who would care if if 5 million North Koreans are killed??? China and Russia?? millions of communists sympathizers?


----------



## terranMarine

C130 said:


> you don't think the U.S has the right to do a preemptive nuclear strike? who would care if if 5 million North Koreans are killed??? China and Russia?? millions of communists sympathizers?


Tell your Trump to do it instead of dreaming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

terranMarine said:


> Tell your Trump to do it instead of dreaming.



yeah I'll get right on that buddy. I'll call Trump and tell'em to do this, lmao.


----------



## terranMarine

C130 said:


> yeah I'll get right on that buddy. I'll call Trump and tell'em to do this, lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

your ally seems unhinged. do you really feel safe with them having nukes. what's stopping fat boy kim from dropping one these on Beijing??


----------



## terranMarine

C130 said:


> your ally seems unhinged. do you really feel safe with them having nukes. what's stopping fat boy kim from dropping one these on Beijing??


Wow since when do you care about the well being of China?  Might as well tell Trump to nuke China,Russia and DPRK. Most of the Commies would be wiped out, US problem solved


----------



## That Guy

terranMarine said:


> As always Kim gives the Yankees the middle finger and keeps on testing. US can only stand there and repeat the same old line "_*more sanctions*_". And some members here actually believe it's boiling for China as if US is gonna launch an attack anytime soon. Nonsense, the US knows how to restrain herself from firing tomahawks at DPRK
> With the new SK president at helm tension could be lowered lets wait and see how it goes.


Trump has shown how unpredictable he is, and it truly seems that he's looking to start a war with the DPRK. I'd wager that the only reason why Trump hasn't launched strikes is due to opposition from South Korea, whom the US needs the go ahead from.


----------



## C130

terranMarine said:


> Wow since when do you care about the well being of China?  Might as well tell Trump to nuke China,Russia and DPRK. Most of the Commies would be wiped out, US problem solved


.
I don't care for the well being of China, but I wouldn't want a neighbor to have nukes that isn't under my control. 

we had our chance to nuke Russia and China from 1946 to 1952. If MacArthur had his way China would have been nuked, but you can thank that spineless President Truman for not allowing that.


but you didn't answer my question. what is stopping them from nuking Beijing in the future?? do you have control over NK nuclear weapons?


----------



## terranMarine

C130 said:


> .
> I don't care for the well being of China, but I wouldn't want a neighbor to have nukes that isn't under my control.
> 
> we had our chance to nuke Russia and China from 1946 to 1952. If MacArthur had his way China would have been nuked, but you can thank that spineless President Truman for not allowing that.
> 
> 
> but you didn't answer my question. what is stopping them from nuking Beijing in the future?? do you have control over NK nuclear weapons?



DPRK is not your neighbor now is it so why worry?

Fat Kim may not show the respect to China like his grandpa and his dad did but to think he will treat China as an enemy? Are you and that jhungary insane? What reasons does he have for nuking China? Does he hate Chinese? NO. North Koreans only hate Japs and Yankees and to a certain degree South Koreans but they remain "family".
DPRK is on life support from China and to a certain degree Russia, 90% of their economy depends on China. You think he harbors "strong" hatred towards China justifying to nuke Beijng? The US was mad enough to test it on the Japs and the people on Marshall islands. Nobody is throwing nukes at some country they don't hate or for no reason. Chinese and Koreans have had close ties since ancient times to this day, no matter what happens. Even when China is boycotting SK do you see South Koreans showing hatred towards China? They are protesting SK government and US and don't want THAAD at all. SK government is dying to have good relation with China. What makes you dumb guys think Koreans in general hate Chinese? They fOOking hate you Yankees and Japs  and South Koreans have mixed feelings towards American military presence.

Fat Kim does not listen to China nor Russia so should we both be having sleepless nights? Have you not heard what Putin said after those missiles hitting close to Vladivostok? Nothing to worry, just don't antagonize fat boy. Why are you guys so worried China could be a potential target? You guys should be worrying about US and your two dogs where the US troops are stationed.


----------



## C130

terranMarine said:


> DPRK is not your neighbor now is it so why worry?
> 
> Fat Kim may not show the respect to China like his grandpa and his dad did but to think he will treat China as an enemy? Are you and that jhungary insane? What reasons does he have for nuking China? Does he hate Chinese? NO. North Koreans only hate Japs and Yankees and to a certain degree South Koreans but they remain "family".
> DPRK is on life support from China and to a certain degree Russia, 90% of their economy depends on China. You think he harbors "strong" hatred towards China justifying to nuke Beijng? The US was mad enough to test it on the Japs and the people on Marshall islands. Nobody is throwing nukes at some country they don't hate or for no reason. Chinese and Koreans have had close ties since ancient times to this day, no matter what happens. Even when China is boycotting SK do you see South Koreans showing hatred towards China? They are protesting SK government and US and don't want THAAD at all. SK government is dying to have good relation with China. What makes you dumb guys think Koreans in general hate Chinese? They fOOking hate you Yankees and Japs  and South Koreans have mixed feelings towards American military presence.
> 
> Fat Kim does not listen to China nor Russia so should we both be having sleepless nights? Have you not heard what Putin said after those missiles hitting close to Vladivostok? Nothing to worry, just don't antagonize fat boy. Why are you guys so worried China could be a potential target? You guys should be worrying about US and your two dogs where the US troops are stationed.




my point is China doesn't have a leash on it's dog. a dog that can easily turn on it's former master . this isn't a sane country with a sane leader afterall.

they got what less than 10 nukes with the power of Hiroshima?? 5 years now it could be 100 nukes each with the power of 100 Hiroshima.

if you feel safe with such a country on your border then good luck  even if they don't nuke you for whatever, we'll nuke them. you want nukes going off near your border?? just pray the wind isn't blowing West.


----------



## terranMarine

C130 said:


> my point is China doesn't have a leash on it's dog. this dog can easily nuke you. this isn't a sane country with a sane leader.
> 
> they got what less than 10 nukes with the power of Hiroshima?? 5 years now it could be 100 nukes with the power of 100 Hiroshima.
> 
> if you feel safe with such a country on your border good luck  even if they don't nuke you for whatever year, we'll nuke them. you want nukes going off near your border?? just pray the wind isn't blowing West.



IF DPRK is insane in your eyes what is your country then? So far it is the only country to have nuked Japan and tested nukes on humans in the Pacific Ocean. If anybody deserved to be called mass murderer it's you guys. Calling Fat Kim unstable is so funny. You ever saw Russia or China throwing nukes on human lives for experiments? Well Communist countries are more rational and humane than you guys. So please don't start painting us as danger to humanity, nobody is buying that hollywood script. You should be worrying if Kim decides to launch an attack in his quest for unification. 100+ mln soldiers ready to charge the border now that's a worrying sight for you Yankees over there. Just look at their missile arsenal it can wipe out the border just like that. You better pray they don't initiate the war or more yankees will be dying in SK.


----------



## Stuttgart001

terranMarine said:


> DPRK is not your neighbor now is it so why worry?
> 
> Fat Kim may not show the respect to China like his grandpa and his dad did but to think he will treat China as an enemy? Are you and that jhungary insane? What reasons does he have for nuking China? Does he hate Chinese? NO. North Koreans only hate Japs and Yankees and to a certain degree South Koreans but they remain "family".
> DPRK is on life support from China and to a certain degree Russia, 90% of their economy depends on China. You think he harbors "strong" hatred towards China justifying to nuke Beijng? The US was mad enough to test it on the Japs and the people on Marshall islands. Nobody is throwing nukes at some country they don't hate or for no reason. Chinese and Koreans have had close ties since ancient times to this day, no matter what happens. Even when China is boycotting SK do you see South Koreans showing hatred towards China? They are protesting SK government and US and don't want THAAD at all. SK government is dying to have good relation with China. What makes you dumb guys think Koreans in general hate Chinese? They fOOking hate you Yankees and Japs  and South Koreans have mixed feelings towards American military presence.
> 
> Fat Kim does not listen to China nor Russia so should we both be having sleepless nights? Have you not heard what Putin said after those missiles hitting close to Vladivostok? Nothing to worry, just don't antagonize fat boy. Why are you guys so worried China could be a potential target? You guys should be worrying about US and your two dogs where the US troops are stationed.


I think you has not been in China mainland for a long time.
Let me tell you the truth. Fat Kim do hate China ,just as his grandpa and his father. 
China is a traitor and revisionism in DPRK's eyes. There is not any propaganda about POR's engagement with Korean War in DRPK .In contrast, Fat Kim and his try his best to make his people be hostile to China, cause he knows the most threat to his individual dictatorship is China's intervention such as lauching a coup with the cooperation of DPRK's internal political force, not US's millitary invasion, which will trigger too many reactions form other powers.

The only reason NK has not breaken up with China is there is no other state at present willing to support it with lots of aid except China . But in their deep inside heart , China is untrust.

Look at Vietnam and you could presume what Fat Kim would do to China ,had another superpower been behind him.

No need to ignore the reality just for conquerring the American orally.


----------



## terranMarine

Stuttgart001 said:


> I think you has not been in China mainland for a long time.
> Let me tell you the truth. Fat Kim do hate China ,just as his grandpa and his father.
> China is a traitor and revisionism in DPRK's eyes. There is not any propaganda about POR's engagement with Korean War in DRPK .In contrast, Fat Kim and his try his best to make his people be hostile to China, cause he knows the most threat to his individual dictatorship is China's intervention such as lauching a coup with the cooperation of DPRK's internal political force, not US's millitary invasion, which will trigger too many reactions form other powers.
> 
> The only reason NK has not breaken up with China is there is no other state at present willing to support it with lots of aid except China . But in their deep inside heart , China is untrust.
> 
> Look at Vietnam and you could presume what Fat Kim would do to China ,had another superpower been behind him.
> 
> No need to ignore the reality just for conquerring the American orally.



And you need to open up a map, which country can fully financially support DPRK? Almost all countries are forced to boycot DPRK, only China and Russia are providing aid and Russia alone won't want to support 100% DPRK. What choice does fat Kim have? He may distrust China but since those Generals close to China and his aunt/uncle/half bro are gone there's nobody left to replace him. His seat is fully secured.



terranMarine said:


> And you need to open up a map, which country can fully financially support DPRK? Almost all countries are forced to boycot DPRK, only China and Russia are providing aid and Russia alone won't want to support 100% DPRK. What choice does fat Kim have? He may distrust China but since those Generals close to China and his aunt/uncle/half bro are gone there's nobody left to replace him. His seat is fully secured.


 There's is NO substitute for China, gee so China should be worried Fat Kim is gonna nuke us? What goals does it accomplish by nuking Beijing? What purpose does it serve? What will Fat Kim GAIN of it?

Nuking Bejing = DPRK total devastation you fOOKing morons use your brains

This is how DPRK shows her affections for you guys @C130 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-taught-hate-American-b----kindergarten.html


----------



## Stuttgart001

C130 said:


> my point is China doesn't have a leash on it's dog. a dog that can easily turn on it's former master . this isn't a sane country with a sane leader afterall.


DPRK is not a dog of China, though China fought for it 67 years ago.
During the Cold war, Soviet Union might just have a leash on it , though the pro-Soviet officials were purged by Fat Kim's grandfather as well as pro-China officials.

After the cold war, without the aid from Soviet Union and COMECON, Fat Kim's father had to debase himself to get close to China on the surface for another bankroller, but Fat Kim and his father's never ever wanted to a lapdog of China. The aid provided by China is only a protection money in Kim's eyes, cause in DPRK's propagada, it's North Korea who protect China from the invasion of US for 70 years.


----------



## Stuttgart001

terranMarine said:


> And you need to open up a map, which country can fully financially support DPRK? Almost all countries are forced to boycot DPRK, only China and Russia are providing aid and Russia alone won't want to support 100% DPRK. What choice does fat Kim have? He may distrust China but since those Generals close to China and his aunt/uncle/half bro are gone there's nobody left to replace him. His seat is fully secured.


Do not anticipate Kim in a normal way .
Fat Kim and his father do know a thing that is China could not leave DPRK alone when China is weaker than US.
The North Korea is the only card China has in front of US in the past .
But the stronger China is , the less value DPRK has to China.
China don't the isolated status of North Korea and persuade Kim's daddy to reform and open the door of state as China did in 1978 and Kim II yong did send delegates to inspect the development of China , by which a conclusion was given that China's full of depravation and slack of captilism in politics and ideology, though a vast achievement in economy was made. Logically, Kim II yong refused to conduct such a reform ,which will definitely cause an end of his familily rule to DPRK. Moreover, there are many North Korean elite supporting DPRK to follow China in politics and economy .
So it is rational that Kim II yong worried about the ruler of DPRK will be forced to do something jeopardizing his or his descendent's regime by China one day ,when DPRK would not be a valuable bargaining chip in geoplitical game between US and China.
The fear of uncertainty of the future pushed Kim's father to become a big fan of nuke ,which could be used as an ultimate bargaining chip.
There is a rumor from a souce of Hongkong media that Fat Kim throw up China a proposition that is giving up the nuke in 2 years in exchange for 60 billtion international aid and safety assurance of China and Russia , which's refused by China.

IMO, the nuke is more of deterrence of China's potential intervention and a bargaining chip for more aid than the measure to counter the threat of US.


----------



## terranMarine

That Guy said:


> Is that your reading comprehension? Nice job literally cherry picking a few words from a full length sentence.



_"Trump has shown how unpredictable he is, and it truly seems that he's looking to start a war with the DPRK. I'd wager that the only reason why Trump hasn't launched strikes is due to opposition from South Korea, whom the US needs the go ahead from."
_
My Iron Buddy why are you so agitated with what i said? You think my criticism was negative? I was purely expecting an in depth analysis from a TT not simplistic two sentences for a geopolitical topic of that magnitude. Take it as a positive and encouraging effort from my part so we can all get to enjoy and gaining more insight on this highly complicated matter. Was it so hard for you to grasp my intention? I feel a bit disappointed my Iron Bro didn't see it.


----------



## Slav Defence

*Just showed yellow.Next time it would be red.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

terranMarine said:


> You think everything is about AHOK? We have been observing you for years.
> 
> @Slav Defence i was praising you and you are now giving me a warning? Disappointed my Iron Buddy abusing his power


My friend, praising will not stop me to do my job well.Whosoever will be responsible will be told to hold off his/her horses: Be it my fellow mod, my fellow TTA, my fellow professional, my fellow TTCor anyone else. 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

Please do not disrespect each other on view basis.Nobody knows how foreign Chinese will show their loyalty when being tested.China is my neighboring country and my neighbors are as emotional as us in case of loyalty.Don't be judgmental.
Next time, such members will be issued complete ban.This is the last warning.

*Thread has been locked.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

North Korean President Kim is personally attending a midnight test of a new missile to carry a nuclear warhead toward targets similar to US outposts























*North Korea missile baffles the world*





After several failed tests of medium range ballistic missiles (a few hundred kilometers) - the observers believed that the United States had sabotaged the tests (possibly by cyber attacks), North Korea returned and conducted a mysterious missile test yesterday. The new, unknown missile has so far been launched at a range of 700 kilometers, a normal range for the rest of North Korea's missiles. However, the details of the missile's launch are that it was launched for 30 minutes (a very long time) and the missile reached 2,000 kilometers before landing again.

Some explanation is required here. There are two types of surface-to-surface missiles. The first is cruise missiles, which are less than the speed of sound and fly parallel to the Earth's surface and at low altitudes - a few kilometers to only a few hundred meters. The second is ballistic missiles, which are supersonic several times (6 to 8 times) and take an elliptical orbit - or to simplify an arc-shaped path. This path is at a height of tens of kilometers from the Earth's surface. The Iskandar missile, with a range of 280 km, is flying at about 50 km altitude, and the Scud missile, with a range of 600 or 700 kilometers, is flying at about 90 km altitude. That is, the high flight of the missile is usually much lower than the range, so why was the rise of the Korean missile three times the range ?!

The last explanation is that the Koreans deliberately did not want to disclose the range of the missile by launching it to a very high altitude and a short horizontal distance, even if the rocket was launched in the conventional way, and for the same time, at 8 mph (about 9800 kilometers per hour) Its range is certainly between 4,500 and 5,000 kilometers, which places American bases in the Pacific, including the famous Guam base, in the range of Korean missiles.

----------------------------------
* Here we assume a very normal speed of the Korean missile. For comparison, the Russian Yars and Topol-M Russian intercontinental rockets range from 20 to 22 Mach (24 to 27,000 km / h)



*North Korea’s Kim celebrates test of ‘perfect weapon system’*

*https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...949fd8-38b2-11e7-a59b-26e0451a96fd_story.html*


----------



## Jlaw

Boring. More lines drawn in the sand by murica


----------



## C130

higher the arc of the missile the harder it is to hit it with an anti-ballistic missile. apogee is 2,000KM range is what 500 to 600KM?? looks like the target would be Seoul. THAAD and SM-3 would have a hard time hitting this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

C130 said:


> higher the arc of the missile the harder it is to hit it with an anti-ballistic missile. apogee is 2,000KM range is what 500 to 600KM?? looks like the target would be Seoul. THAAD and SM-3 would have a hard time hitting this.


It is a good observation, still with a normal BM apogee it will have a range of ~ 5000 km..So it is good for both scenarios..


----------



## C130

The SC said:


> It is a good observation, still with a normal BM apogee, it will have a range of ~ 5000 km..So it is good for both scenarios..




if it goes for the 5,000KM range then SM-3 would easily shoot these warheads down.

THAAD-ER would also work well as well. I can see THAAD-ER protecting Guam.


----------



## The SC

C130 said:


> if it goes for the 5,000KM range then SM-3 would easily shoot these warheads down.
> 
> THAAD-ER would also work well as well. I can see THAAD-ER protecting Guam.


If it comes to a mather of life and death, the NKoreans will try to deal with THAAD and SM-3 platforms first and wait for any time gap to launch their BMs.. hope it is just a deterrent..


----------



## shjliu

want to see more information


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dhara

Waoo here comes Russia, Clearly S-300 or S400 based missile system.
S-300





S-400


----------



## Zhukov

interesting. Still Radars sensors and all other equipment is very vital for a SAM in addition to Missiles


----------



## vostok

I think this is analog of the first versions of the S-300.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

full video

*KCTV DPRK North Korea air defence system field test کره شمالی آزمایش سامانه پدافند هوایی*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*The bombing was long, leisurely and merciless, even by the assessment of America’s own leaders. “Over a period of three years or so, we killed off — what — 20 percent of the population,” Air Force Gen. Curtis LeMay, head of the Strategic Air Command during the Korean War, told the Office of Air Force History in 1984. Dean Rusk, a supporter of the war and later secretary of state, said the United States bombed “everything that moved in North Korea, every brick standing on top of another.” After running low on urban targets, U.S. bombers destroyed hydroelectric and irrigation dams in the later stages of the war, flooding farmland and destroying crops.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...fb5ba6f2f69_story.html?utm_term=.4c4a8fc677dc


----------



## Randiana2012

& then they got guts to preach about Freedom, Peace & Justice. United States of Arseholes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Randiana2012 said:


> & then they got guts to preach about Freedom, Peace & Justice. United States of Arseholes.


They are hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Randiana2012

rott said:


> They are hypocrites.


No doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yugocrosrb95

vostok said:


> I think this is analog of the first versions of the S-300.



At very least S-300PMU.


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Hwasong-12 may have range of atleast 5000 km up to 6000 km which is inside range of an ICBM performance that would mean DPRK could target entire Alaska and China while also northern Australia.

4500-5000 km range estimate is for 2000 km altitude and 700 km range while media has wrongly reported same range estimate for 2111.5 km altitude and 787 km range when actual range would be 5000-5500.

If the test warhead in test missile was around a ton then minituarized warhead that was pictured with Kim Jong Un which has diameter of 60-70 cm and weighs aproximately 300-400 kg thus use of lighter warhead would mean ICBM range for Hwasong-12.

Chances for THAAD to intercept an ICBM for which it was not designed to deal with is non-existent nor was it tested against ICBM nor was SM-3 which has in theory very slim chance of success while GMD had a test that is basically rigged to succeed nor indicative of what a real world DPRK ICBM would perform.

The Pongae-5 LRSAM is at least equal to S-300PMU while in latest test it was evident that radar was separate/stand-alone rather than on command post/unit and also considerably larger, it is possible they are aiming at PMU-2 level with 200 km to be used in future, maybe.

"Ultra-high precision" warhead used on new SCUD variant with alleged accuracy of 7 m which would mean surgical strikes with high explosive, bunker buster and nuclear warheads.

Latest test of Kumsong-3 was on a land based variant which has extended body and RF/IR/FLIR camera added below radar for higher degree of precision, the missile has range of 200 km which is comparable to RBS-15 Mark-3.

This is my take on variour tests that happend, a week has passed and by the time I post this a test could have happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yugocrosrb95

DPRK tested last week a new variant of Kumsong-3 with extended body and RF/IR/FLIR camera in front below radar with a range of 200 kilometers which is comparable tk RBS-15 Mark 3.

DPRK imported MQM-107D from Middle East, possibly Egypt since export designation 999M may be D variant while L and E are B variant if I remeber correctly.

RBS-15 Mark 3 and MQM-107D both use turbojet engine Tri-60-5 from Microturbo(Turbomeca), DPRK showcased turbojet powered drones in 2012 that seem to be based on MQM-107D with Kh-35 like missile have been tested in 2014.

When assembling C-802's, Iran used Tri 60 too, thought it is not known which variant and what sub-model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yugocrosrb95

So recent NK threads have been merged, reading some of the posts makes me lose faith in humanity at stupidity and ignorance...

I spent a year researching DPRK with information that was available online.

When World War 2 ended with capitulation of Japanese, there was a Korean goverment which was left leaning socialist.

USSR took the North and US the South under short term control mid-late 1945 with US shortly afterwarde forcefully absolving the Korean goverment in south while it continued to exist in north.

US set up a regime in south which most/majority of higher ups being collaborators with Japanese and have done atrocities which they continued under this newly assembled regime.

Singman Rhee's and his regime killed hundreds of thousands before Korean War which was not started by Kim Il Sung as SK troops invaded NK as they captured border villages and cities including Haeju and before that they had troops inside NK territory as they occupied a hill which NK troops drove them out. Commander of SK military wanted to invade NK after NK took back its territory(how dare they) and commander was a former collaborator too.

SK troops had made more raids and fired shots first before war and during war they framed their crimes on NK like US did when they massacree civilians on No Gun Ri.

Majority of war crimes were done by SK and US who flatlined entire NK and destroyed dams... 1/5 of NK ended up dead.

Chinese helped NK, I wonder if they remember how NK assisted them against nationalists by sending 50 to 100k fighters to assist.

I could go on all day and remind myselt and be depressed at bullshit that DPRK goes through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raphael

*Former US Defense Secretary says THAAD should be removed if Moon doesn’t want it*
Posted on : Jun.15,2017 16:39 KST Modified on : Jun.15,2017 16:39 KS
http://english.hani.co.kr/arti/english_edition/e_northkorea/798952.html






Former US Defense Secretary William Perry gives a keynote address in a seminar about ways to bring peace to the Korean Peninsula that was held in Washington under the joint auspices of the Institute for Korean Studies at George Washington University and the Korea Peace Network, June 13. (by Yi Yong-in, Washington correspondent)

*William Perry expresses doubt in THAAD’s ability to distinguish real missiles from North Korean decoys *

On June 13, former US Defense Secretary William Perry, 89, said that the THAAD missile defense system would be little use for defending against North Korean missile attacks and that THAAD should be removed if the administration of President Moon Jae-in doesn‘t want it.Perry made the remarks during a Q&A session following his keynote address in a seminar about how to bring peace to the Korean Peninsula that was held in Washington under the joint auspices of the Institute for Korean Studies at George Washington University and the Korea Peace Network. The Korea Peace Network was established on Oct. 3, 2015, by groups such as the American Friends Service Committee, Women Cross DMZ and the National Association of Korean Americans (NAKA) that have worked for private-sector exchange with North Korea and for peace on the Korean Peninsula.Perry began by expressing his doubts about the utility of the missile defense system, mentioning that “there are very wrong views about the missile defense system as a whole.” “Worst of all, there are doubts about the only major reason for providing THAAD to South Korea,” he said.THAAD is being deployed in South Korea, Perry said, because the previous administration under former president Park Geun-hye (2013-16) had accepted it. “It’s very unclear whether the current administration [under President Moon Jae-in] wants it [THAAD] or not. If they don‘t want THAAD, the US ought to be gracious and remove it,” he said.Perry also made a few remarks about THAAD’s usefulness. “The US probably gave South Koreans a positive impression about THAAD’s defensive capabilities. But objectively speaking, THAAD probably wouldn’t be that good at defending against a North Korean missile attack,” he said.The former defense minister explained why: “THAAD is known to have had some problems even in interception tests. In particular, it‘s completely defenseless against North Korean decoys.”“We don’t know whether North Korea has developed decoys, but it’s really easy to make them,” Perry went on to say. “So if the South Korean government or public were to ask if THAAD could defend against an attack by a North Korean missile, I would say no.”American missile experts such as MIT professor Theodore Postol have argued that THAAD and other American missile defense systems are fundamentally limited in their ability to distinguish an incoming missile’s actual warhead from its decoys. If powerful explosives placed in the missile were used to break it into multiple fragments at a high altitude, interceptor missiles that had already been launched and were approaching the missile would be completely unable to distinguish between the real warhead and the harmless missile fragments, these experts say.“The North Korean regime may be reckless, but it‘s not crazy. North Korea’s first goal is the preservation of the Kim dynasty; its second goal is earning the respect of the international community; and its third goal is economic recovery. But North Korea can sacrifice its economy for the survival of the regime. Pyongyang has said it‘s developing an ICBM [intercontinental ballistic missile] that can reach the continental US. That [the development of an ICBM] is no longer a matter of if, but when,” he said, stressing the urgency of finding a solution.“If we manage to combine a stick with a diplomatic approach through cooperation with China, we can successfully freeze North Korea’s nuclear weapons and long-range missile programs. The diplomatic approach means listening and listening some more. We first need to hear what North Korea’s primary interest is,” Perry said. “We need to create meaningful dialogue [with North Korea] and ultimately normalize relations with them.”Perry served as Secretary of Defense from 1994 to 1997, during the presidency of Bill Clinton. After Clinton named him North Korean policy coordinator in 1998 with the goal of resolving the North Korean nuclear and missile issue, he visited North Korea in 1999 as Clinton’s special envoy. This and many other interactions with North and South Korea were the basis for a report Perry released in Oct. 1999, which calls for engagement with North Korea.In related news, the Wall Street Journal reiterated its hardline stance on North Korea in a June 13 editorial titled “South Korea’s Defense Blunder.” “Mr. Moon wants to play a balancing role between the regional powers and convince North Korea to negotiate an entente. This naivete puts South Korea’s security in peril,” the editorial said.It also stated, “Mr. Moon still has time to fix his mistake before he meets President Trump in Washington later this month. Environmental assessments can and should be waived when national security is at stake.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Raphael said:


> Pyongyang has said it‘s developing an ICBM [intercontinental ballistic missile] that can reach the continental US. That [the development of an ICBM] is no longer a matter of if, but when,”



Hopefully they will manage and demonstrate it sooner than later because that would effectively end the US side of aggressive and militarist posture, forcing the sides to the negotiation table. 

Now the US has the luxury of going aggressive and terminating any chance for dialogue because they feel safe at home. They couldn't care less about the Korean lives on both sides. But, once the DPRK has ability to hit the US (even the likelihood of it) would shot the US aggression down to a great extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

TaiShang said:


> Hopefully they will manage and demonstrate it sooner than later because that would effectively end the US side of aggressive and militarist posture, forcing the sides to the negotiation table.
> 
> Now the US has the luxury of going aggressive and terminating any chance for dialogue because they feel safe at home. They couldn't care less about the Korean lives on both sides. But, once the DPRK has ability to hit the US (even the likelihood of it) would shot the US aggression down to a great extent.



What they going to do? Blackmail the U.S. to sign a peace treaty? Accept a unification of South Korea under Kim's rule? Lift of sanctions? Probably more aid?


----------



## TaiShang

Oldman1 said:


> What they going to do? Blackmail the U.S. to sign a peace treaty? Accept a unification of South Korea under Kim's rule? Lift of sanctions? Probably more aid?



No. I do not think they will not ask for anything or do anything. It is just the desired effect of missile delivery capability build-up, which may naturally result in a decrease in US aggressions and derailment of political process to ensure a sort of peace arrangement between the two sides.


----------



## Oldman1

TaiShang said:


> No. I do not think they will not ask for anything or do anything. It is just the desired effect of missile delivery capability build-up, which may naturally result in a decrease in US aggressions and derailment of political process to ensure a sort of peace arrangement between the two sides.



What sort of peace arrangement?


----------



## TaiShang

Oldman1 said:


> What sort of peace arrangement?



I do not know. They probably won't ask me. A formal agreement for non-aggression (on both sides) would be a dramatic step. Something that would undermine chances for any US derailment for subsequent negotiations.


----------



## yugocrosrb95

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCtg0sjXgAA4klC.jpg:small

North Korea is blamed for murder of Otto Warmbier by American public and Politicians who ignore or are ignorant of Otto Warmbier's parents admitting that they commited the murder.

This could be used for rallying cry for war and North Korea should prepare for war.


----------



## Oldman1

TaiShang said:


> I do not know. They probably won't ask me. A formal agreement for non-aggression (on both sides) would be a dramatic step. Something that would undermine chances for any US derailment for subsequent negotiations.



You mean a peace treaty to end the war?


----------



## 925boy

yugocrosrb95 said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCtg0sjXgAA4klC.jpg:small
> 
> who ignore or are ignorant of Otto Warmbier's parents admitting that they commited the murder.
> .


That suggestion is completely ridiculous. Can you provide evidence that his parents killed him?


----------



## yugocrosrb95

925boy said:


> That suggestion is completely ridiculous. Can you provide evidence that his parents killed him?



I can't because they denied autopsy to be made on him.


----------



## yugocrosrb95

You see this picture?






Now focus on the missile... You see it? You know what it is? No.

That is Kornet and picture is from 2014.

Only K1A2 and K2 have decent chance to survive frontal hit.

I need a kornet for ice cream.


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Source is in Russian

https://topwar.ru/60673-koreyskaya-narodnaya-armiya-protivotankovoe-vooruzhenie.html


----------



## yavar

View attachment 408213


*KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid fuel IRBM Hwasong-14 ballistic missile کره شمالی موشک هوآسونگ-۱۴*


----------



## Muhammed45

*‘North Korea is not Syria; it has real retaliatory capabilities’*
Published time: 4 Jul, 2017 12:10
Get short URL





North Korean leader Kim Jong Un. © KCNA / Reuters
revised that report, stating that North Korea had launched an intermediate range missile, which "_did not pose a threat to the Russian Federation.”_ 

Japan filed a protest, saying the launch breaches UN resolutions.

*RT:* _A couple of days ago Donald Trump said again that he sees North Korean missile tests as a threat. What might be Trump's response to this latest test?_

*Sreeram Chaulia:* Trump appears to be at his wit's end. On the one hand, he has threatened military action against North Korea as a kind of preemption. On the other hand, he has tried to use China to apply pressure on North Korea to refrain from more missile tests and nuclear weapons tests. I think North Korea is undeterred because it believes there is a moral hazard issue here, where China no matter how provocative North Korea becomes, at the end of the day has to support North Korea, because it believes it is essential for strategic balance in Asia against American encroachment. Kim Jong-un is in a way also challenging China by saying: _“Listen, if you go over to the American side and apply pressure on me that is not going to work either."_

In a way, the circumstances are pushing Trump toward only one option, which is to try and open a direct hotline of communication with North Korea. Kim Jong-un continues to defy military/diplomatic pressure and even sanctions. China has been trying to enforce more sanctions on North Korea, but that’s not stopping Kim Jong-un.

BREAKING: Missile launched by #northkorea was intermediate range, not ICBM – Russian Defense Ministry https://t.co/wrQDxky7Iipic.twitter.com/myh4LviiMJ

— RT (@RT_com) July 4, 2017
I think he’s saying through all these tests: _“Come and talk to directly.”_ That is what the North Koreans want – direct bilateral talks with the US and possibly involve other players in the region. I think the North Koreans are looking for a bargain. This is a way of saying: _"Give me a deal, and I will think about it."_ But of course, history shows that those have not worked. So it is a Catch-22 kind of situation, and Trump doesn’t have very many good options on the table right now.

*RT:* _Trump has warned that he is willing to put pressure on North Korea on his own. Does it mean that we might see an escalation of tensions between the two countries?_

*SC:* It is quite possible because Trump believes he needs to discard the old policies that had been adopted by Washington for decades toward North Korea and do something new. His constituency and his militaristic posturing all suggest that he may have wanted to undertake some military action, which is going to make matters a lot worse. North Korea has retaliatory capabilities; it is not like Syria. To that extent, there is a real good chance that unthinkingly he will make matters worse than they under way right now.

On the other hand, if he were able to work with China, there may still be a possibility. Although, the Chinese have _“disappointed Trump”_ already by not delivering on what he wants. That is the real crux of the problem: there is no trust between China and the US. If there was, they could have managed and somehow smothered the North Korean problem. I think Trump is staring at one option, which is either a preemptive military strike, which will not work; or some backdoor channel other than an open channel with North Korea, which might work.

‘Nothing better to do with life?’ Trump mocks Kim Jong-un after Pyongyang’s latest missile test https://t.co/EvLYvGUmDgpic.twitter.com/Vogymbg0uX

— RT (@RT_com) July 4, 2017
North Korea and China require the US and South Korea to stop military exercises and stop in a way provoking the North. I don’t think the US will be willing to give up that role because the US has this imperial role in the Asian Pacific by allying with South Korean and Japan and keeping its military presence and force projection in the region. If the North wants those force projections to be rolled back, I don’t think they’re going to get it. So in a way, there is a kind of a clash of interest where neither side is going to be able to get what it wants maximally.

At the most they can do is stop, if not the complete denuclearization of North Korea, the most the Americans can hope for right now is to launch some talks – either through Russia or China - and reach out to the North Korean regime. There have been some signals of lower-level officials trying to contact. Therefore, that may have to be escalated to a higher level. The North loves symbolism. Somebody like Kim Jong-un who is a megalomaniac, he wants to be directly called and talked to by Trump. Trump, being a kind of a non-conformist, an unorthodox president might be willing to do that as well … In a way, this perilous brinkmanship of North Korea might potentially yield something optimistic at the end of the day.

*RT:* _Japanese Prime Minister Abe plans to urge Russian and Chinese leaders during the G20 summit to change their approach toward Pyongyang. What kind of response do you think he will get?_

*SC:* I think the players in the region are more interested in dousing the flames and not increasing them and making it worse. At the end of the day, the US only has 60-70 thousand troops there. But these neighboring countries - Japan, Russia and China - have a direct state because they are direct neighbors of North Korea. Whatever destabilization happens of North Korea – if the regime falls, for example - it will have direct repercussions on these immediate neighboring countries.

BREAKING: North Korea successfully launches intercontinental ballistic missile - state TV https://t.co/co4Oq6O6zOpic.twitter.com/aNyjZgMemH

— RT (@RT_com) July 4, 2017
So they will be looking at what they would consider more constructive approach led by South Korea because under the new liberal presidency of Moon Jae-in they want to try and revive a kind of a sunshine policy, which has been adopted by previous liberal regimes in South Korea a decade ago. In a way, the constellation of all the regional forces is crying out for diplomacy. Trump may not be impervious to that. At the end of the day, he has been advised by his confidants that we cannot adopt a gung-ho, shooting from the hip kind of strategy towards North Korea, because that is going to lead to retaliatory actions and losses to American forces and American prestige.

There is a distinct possibility that North Korea will establish some balance of terror in the region by continuously provoking all these players and it may get its pound of flesh in the end by opening some kind of negotiations. But Trump may want to show some strength before negotiations. So I would not be surprised if there is some limited military action or strikes, or increasing the cyber sabotage...

Before the launch of these missiles and nuclear weapons, the Americans tried to infiltrate North Korean computer systems and install viruses, and somehow slow it down. That probably may be happening simultaneously as we speak, because not every North Korean test has been successful – some of them are failing, and that is probably the result of Western sabotage through cyber means. There is a mix of tools that Trump’s advisors will put before him. But possibly the only one he will be left with in the end, given the circumstances and the structure of realities in the Asia Pacific is dialogue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

America foreign policy is a joke, they don't know how to deal with "over my dead body".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

powastick said:


> America foreign policy is a joke, they don't know how to deal with "over my dead body".


Last time, they claim American can hit any countries she deemed. Obviously, its not true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

*North Korean Air defense systems :*
North Korea has deployed a wide range of SAM and AAA systems ranging from the oldest Soviet designs to highly mobile and modern examples. Most SAM systems are of Soviet design lineage with some locally produced designs, while AA artillery is from both Soviet and local suppliers. MANPADS are used extensively, with over 15,000 units fielded according to a 1995 Pentagon report on the country.[_citation needed_] North Korea has one of the most extensive integrated air defence systems (IADS) in the world, with many of its radars and launchers positioned on fortified elevating platforms, its aircraft positioned in hardened bunkers and even two underground airbases, and some level of coverage for every town.[28] The addition of the KN-06 SAM, which was flight-tested in the spring of 2011, and a local model of the Pechora 2 (Upgraded SA-3), unveiled at a 2012 military parade have notably expanded the systems capabilities. According IHS Jane's Defence Weekly currently has on 2014 two different more updated system: the KN-06/Ponghae-5 was probably related to the Chinese HQ-16A system, while the Ponghae-6 could be related with the HQ-9 or the Russian S-300.[29]
*KN-06*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*KN-06 Pon'gae 5 번개 5호*



*Type* SAM
*Place of origin* North Korea
*Service history
Used by* North Korea
*Production history
Manufacturer* North Korea industries
*Specifications
Warhead* explosive HE
*Warhead weight* 120 up to within 500 Kg
*Engine* solid propellant rocket engine
*Propellant* solid , composite
*Operational
range*
minimum 150 km (93 mi)
*Guidance
system*
Radar , data link
*Launch
platform*
TELAR, 6x6 KamAZ-55111 truck (Taebaeksan 96), 6x6 KamAZ-43114 truck
The *KN-06* (Chosŏn'gŭl:*번개 5호*, Pon'gae-5) is a North Korean surface-to-air missile system and was first shown publicly at the 65th anniversary of the Workers’ Party of Korea on October 10, 2010.[1]



*Contents*
[1Design

2Development
2.1Deployment



*Design[edit]*
The KN-06 is a long-range SAM that bears resemblance to the Russian S-300 and Chinese FT-2000. Imagery of missile launch tubes shows they are larger but shorter than the S-300's missiles, with each locally produced, stretched 6X6 KamAZ 55111 (Taebaeksan 96)[2] launcher truck holding two or three. The KN-06 is apparently capable of hitting targets minimum up to 150 kilometres (93 mi) away. The system is equipped with a *Flap Lid* type phased array radar.

*Development[edit]*
A test launch occurred in June 2011.[3][4] Another test launch, attended by Kim Jong-Un was reported on 2 April 2016.[1] As of May 2017, it is reportedly still undergoing testing.[5]

*Deployment[edit]*
The system underwent final testing on May 28 2017 with KCNA reporting that 'glitches' previously identified during testing had been resolved. It said the new system would be mass produced and deployed across the country.[6][7]






*S-200 :*





*BUK :*
*



*
*2K12 KUB :*
*



*
*



*
*S-125 Neva/Pechora :*
*



*
*2K11 Krug :*
*



*
*



*
*S-75 Dvina :*
*



*
*



*
*S-25 Berkut :*
*



*
*9K35 Strela-10 :




*




*9K32 Strela-2 :*
*



*
*9K34 Strela-3 :





9K38 Igla :




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Well done N Korea. Humanity remains enslaved to few nuclear nations. Pakistan, China and Russia ought to help Kim in manufacturing delivery systems capable of traveling further and bearing more weight. Moreover, manufacturing lighter payloads is an issue with Kim. He also needs three dimensional platforms of launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

_*North Korean air force, *_
FIGHTER JETs :

*Mikoyan-Fulcrum-Mig 29 *
Multi-role, 35-40 estimated in numbers




A new paint job :


















*Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23*
Fighter-Bomber 100-110 estimated in numbers










*Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21 *
Interceptor 55-65 estimated in numbers














*Sukhoi Su-25 *
Deep strike, close support and trainer , 35 estimated in numbers.


----------



## Muhammed45

*North Korean naval force,
*
*List of active North Korean ships*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Korean People's Navy*



This is a list of active ships of the Korean People's Army Naval Force. It is incomplete, as public information on the state's military is incomplete. Many of the vessels are ex-Soviet or Chinese vessels, some designs dating from 1950s.



*Contents*
[1Submarine

2Frigates & Corvettes

3Torpedo boats & missile craft

4Patrol boats

5Utility/landing craft
*Submarine*

Diesel-electric submarine Sinpo-class



Democratic People's Republic of Korea 6 First vessel in shipyard 2014, Experimental Ballistic Missile Submarine. May also be known as 'Gorae' (Whale class). Some reports suggests as many as 6 boats are being built, although others indicate that this is a single ship class for missile launch development only.[1][2]




Diesel-electric coastal submarine Sang-O-class



Democratic People's Republic of Korea 40+ Manufactured in two variants, 34m Sang-O and 39m Sang-O II. 1 captured by ROK. North Korean Special Operation Force uses specially equipped Sang-O for missions.




Diesel-electric midget submarine Yono-class



Democratic People's Republic of Korea ~10 Variant exported to Iran and operated as Ghadir-class submarine




Diesel-electric midget submarine Yugo-class



Democratic People's Republic of Korea few or none left reported all retired or sold. Replaced by Yono and Sang-O




Diesel-electric submarine Type-033 (Romeo)-class



People's Republic of China/



Soviet Union/



Democratic People's Republic of Korea <22 KPA Journal reports that these are being phased out in favor of Sang-O/Sang-O II[3] Sold as kits from China and was assembled in NK. Used by North Korean Special Operation Force for special maritime missions.




Diesel-electric submarine Whiskey-class



Soviet Union 4 (reported retired as of March 2011) KPA Journal reports that these have been retired and/or scrapped[3]
however at least one submarine was seen operative during 2013 exercises: [4]




*Note:* According to a report published by BBC in 2010, "The North Korean military is in possession of a fleet of about 70 submarines, comprised of approximately 20 Romeo class submarines (1,800 tons), 40 Sang-O class submarines (300 tons) and 10 midget submarines including the Yono class submarines (130 tons)."[5]

*Frigates & Corvettes*
*Type* *Class* *Country of Origin* *In Service* *Notes*
Frigate Krivak-class



Soviet Union 1(?) Unknown status of service [6] and suspected to be incomplete hull sold to North Korea[7] (Hetman Bayda Vyshnevetsky was a Nevef (Krivak III) cancelled ship for Ukrainian Navy c. 1995)




Light frigate Najin-class



Democratic People's Republic of Korea 2 Old vessels, one was modernized in 2014[8]




Experimental catamaran frigate Soho-class Democratic People's Republic of Korea 1 Reported retired in 2009.[9]


Helicopter-carrying light frigate Nampo-class Democratic People's Republic of Korea 2 ~ 3 Under construction[10] and suspicion could be empty Krivak-Class hulls[11]

Frigate Sariwon-class Democratic People's Republic of Korea 5 Based on Tral-class

Corvette/minesweeper Project 53 Soviet Union 2 Ex-Т-2 Tros (c. 1935) and ex-T-8 Cheka (c. 1936) transferred 1953. Probably in reserve due to old age.


----------



## yavar

*KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid fuel IRBM Hwasong-14 ballistic missile کره شمالی موشک هوآسونگ-۱۴*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

*North Korean naval force,
Part2


Note:* Satellite images from 2007 indicate that the empty hull of a Krivak-class frigate was purchased by North Korea around 2003. The ship was likely bought from a Russian scrap dealer, lacking any weapons or radar upon purchase. While it was assumed that North Korea purchased the hull for scrap metal, it remains in its original state for nearly five years, and has been transported from Wonsan to Nampo Harbor. Satellite images from 2007 also show 2 new North Korean Helicopter Frigates; though it is unknown whether they are ready for service.[12][13]

*Torpedo boats & missile craft*

SES Stealth missile boat Nongo class



Democratic People's Republic of Korea 6 [14][15]
Unknown missile (or torpedo) armament. [16][17][18]




PTG missile craft Soju class/Osa I class missile boat



Democratic People's Republic of Korea 8




PTG missile craft Huangfeng class



People's Republic of China 4




PTG small missile boat Sohung/Komar class



Soviet Union/



Democratic People's Republic of Korea 6
PTG missile craft Komar class missile boat



Soviet Union 6




PT torpedo boat Shershen class



Soviet Union/



Democratic People's Republic of Korea 3




PT torpedo boat Sinnam class torpedo boat



Democratic People's Republic of Korea N/A




PT small torpedo boat Sin Hung class torpedo boat / Ku Song class torpedo boat



Democratic People's Republic of Korea 142




PT small torpedo boat P-6 class torpedo boat



Democratic People's Republic of Korea 12

torpedo boat Ku Song class torpedo boat



Democratic People's Republic of Korea 60


----------



## Muhammed45

_*North Korean nuclear capable ballistic missiles,*_

Operational/successful tests of NK :
KN-1 
A short-range anti-ship cruise missile. Its range is estimated to be around 160 kilometers, and is most probably an improved version of the Soviet Termit missile (NATO codename "_Styx_").
KN-2 Tochka
A short-range, solid-fueled, highly accurate mobile missile, modified copy of the Soviet OTR-21. Unknown number in service, apparently deployed either in the late 1990s or early 2000s (decade).




Hwasong-5 
Initial Scud modification. Road-mobile, liquid-fueled missile, with an estimated range of 330 km. It has been tested successfully. It is believed that North Korea has deployed some 150–200 such missiles on mobile launchers.




Hwasong-6 & Hwasong-(6+)
Later Scud modification. Similar to the Hwasong-5, yet with an increased range (550–700 km) and a smaller warhead (600–750 kg). Apparently this is the most widely deployed North Korean missile, with at least 400 missiles in use.




Hwasong-7
Larger and more advanced Scud modification. Liquid-fueled, road-mobile missile with a 650 kg warhead. First production variants had inertial guidance, later variants featured GPS guidance, which improves CEP accuracy to 190–250 m.[136] Range is estimated to be between 1,300 and 1,600 km.




Hwasong-10
Believed to be a modified copy of the Soviet R-27 Zyb SLBM. Originally believed to have been tested as the first or second stage of Unha, but debris analysis showed that the Unha used older technology than it is believed the Hwasong-10 uses.[123] Also known under the names Nodong-B, Taepodong-X, Musudan and BM25, predicted to have a range of 2,500–4,000 km.[137] A DoD report puts BM25 strength at fewer than 50 launchers.[138]




Pukkuksung-1 
A long-range, solid-fueled, SLBM. Also called the KN-11 by the Defense Department. Possibly derived from the Chinese JL-1 SLBM.[139]




Pukkuksung-2 
A long-range, land based development of the solid fueled Pukkuksong-1.[140] Also known as the KN-15.[141]




Hwasong-12
A medium-range, liquid-fueled, mobile missile. First tested in May 2017.[142] also known as KN-17 outside of Korea, South Korean experts estimate range of 5000 to 6000 km based on successful test conducted in May. [143]




Hwasong-14
A long-range, road transportable ICBM[144], first tested on July 4, 2017, estimated range is 6700 km to 8000 km.[145][146]




KN-08/Hwasong 13
Road-mobile ICBM. Also called the Hwasong-13 (HS-13). Maximum range >3,400 miles. The US Defense Department estimates at least 6 KN-08 launchers are in deployment.[138] A modified version, the KN-14, was unveiled at a parade marking the 70th anniversary of the Workers Party of Korea.





*Export partners of North Korean ballistics :*
_*Pakistan *_
_*Egypt*_
_*Iran*_
_*Syria*_
_*UAE*_
_*Vietnam*_
_*Libya*_
_*Nigeria *_with some doubts.


----------



## MMM-E

N.Korea is playing with fire ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Berkant said:


> N.Korea is playing with fire ....


American bastards are playing with fire.
What is USA doing in Japan and S.Korea?
Someone has to liberate those nations from USA's military presence.
N.Korea has the same right as well as USA to develop it's homemade missiles and retaliatory forces.
Please don't come up with the word of "Fat Boy", Koreans love their leader.
I'm sure that peace will be achieved in far east of Asia through negotiations between S.K and N.K without USA's filthy presence. Once USA gets tF out of there, everything will be ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*Pyongyang warned it would be a "piece of cake" to destroy "gangster" South Korea, state media reported Thursday, as it raged against Seoul for a joint missile drill with the US following its landmark intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) test.*

The isolated, nuclear-armed North sent a chill through the international community Tuesday after its missile launch, a milestone in Pyongyang's decades-long drive for the capability to threaten the US mainland with a nuclear strike.

*US President Donald Trump had dismissed the idea of the North having a working ICBM, vowing it "won't happen," but experts say the missile could reach Alaska or even further towards the continental US.*

The test prompted the US and the South to stage a joint missile drill aimed at countering the North's threats, after South Korean President Moon Jae-In called for a response beyond "just words".

North Korea hit back Thursday, with its propaganda National Peace Committee for Korea criticising Moon for denouncing Pyongyang "instead of getting rejoiced over the praiseworthy event" staged by its northern neighbour, according to the KCNA news agency.

*Mocking the South as "puppet military gangsters," the KCNA report added: "It will be as easy as a piece of cake for the (North) to wipe out the puppet forces ... as we are now able to destroy even the US mainland across the ocean."*

Left-leaning Moon, who has advocated dialogue with the North to bring it to negotiating table, condemned the launch and joined calls for tighter sanctions on Pyongyang.

The latest test drew also widespread condemnation and prompted the US to push for new, tougher sanctions against Pyongyang at an UN Security Council meeting held on Wednesday.

In a hard-hitting address to the UN Security Council, US Ambassador Nikki Haley said Tuesday's ICBM test had made "the world a more dangerous place," and that Washington was ready to use force if need be to deal with the threat of a nuclear-armed Pyongyang.

*The North's leader Kim Jong-Un described the ICBM launch -- staged on the US Independence Day holiday -- as a gift to "American bastard" and vowed to give more "gift packages" to the US in the future.*

The impoverished North is already under onerous international sanctions imposed over its past nuclear and missile tests held in violation of UN resolutions, which ban it from using any ballistic or nuclear technologies.

http://www.spacedaily.com

_______________________________________________________

*North Korea declares it could DESTROY the US & threatens South would be 'a piece of cake'*
*NORTH Korea claimed that could destroy the US mainland amid a chilling threat to its southern neighbour that it would be a “piece of cake” to wipe out the Seoul.*

*



*
*Kim Jong-un threatens Donald Trump and South Korea, days after the ICBM launch*

Days after leader Kim Jong-un supervised the launch of an intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM), *Pyongyang has lashed out at the South Korean officials, branding them “puppet military gangsters” of the US.*

Pyongyang, publishing it comment through North Korean state media, said: *“It will be as easy as a piece of cake for the [North] to wipe out the puppet forces… as we are now able to destroy even the US mainland across the ocean."*

Pyongyang’s insults mark the second time this week the communist state has associated South Korea with being *“puppets”*.


















*Hours before their missile launch, North Korea said the South is just a “puppet and colonial servant” being used by America to “ignite” war.*

South Korea joined forces with the United States to conduct a military exercises in a show of strength against Kim Jong-un on Tuesday.

Conducted after the missile launch, the US Army said they performed the drill to counteract the North’s “destabilising and unlawful actions”.


South Korean President Moon Jae-in, who ordered the drill, said "the situation was no longer sufficient to respond to the North's provocation by making statements", according to his office.

He later said the exercise was aimed at showcasing the ability to strike at the Norths leadership if necessary.

*Although Mr Moon reiterated he was willing to meet Kim “at any time and any places” if the circumstances were right and if it would reverse the military standoff on the Korean peninsula.*

Proud of the missile launch, Kim told Pyongyang officials, scientists and technicians that the US would be “displeased” with their provocation,

*He went on to say it was the ICBM launch was given as a “package of gifts” on its "Independence Day”.*

The US Ambassador to the UN Nikki Haley later praised her nation’s military capabilities and insinuated war.




*Leaders Moon Jae-in Donald Trump and Shinzo Abe all have differing views on Pyongyang.*





*Kim closely observed the ICBM missile test*

Speaking to her UN counterparts, she said the US is prepared to defend itself and its allies.

Ms Haley added: “One of our capabilities lies with our considerable military forces. We will use them if we must, but we prefer not to have to go in that direction.”

She also urged China, North Korea's only major ally, to do more to rein in Pyongyang.

http://www.express.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*KCTV DPRK North Korea solid propellent ICBM Hwasong-11-13 ballistic missile هواسونگ ۱۱-۱۳ کره شمالی*


----------



## MultaniGuy

And who cares about North Korea.

North Korea is a pariah state.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Bigger question, where will you folks bring North Koreans from, to participate in this forum?


----------



## BHarwana

Iqbal Ali said:


> And who cares about North Korea.
> 
> North Korea is a pariah state.


Trump cares he takes the name of North Korea more than any other country.


----------



## UkroTurk

*North Korea missiles: Projectile flies over Japan*
*http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-41078187*


----------



## yavar

*KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid fuel IRBM Hwasong-12 شلیک موشک هواسانگ ۱۲ کره*


----------



## Safriz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904108029355982855


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

شاھین میزایل said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904108029355982855













Spoiler: Links



http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017091147064160.jpg
http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35583&section=sc38&section2=



▲ Closeup of a schematics seen during the September 2, 2017 round of Kim Jong Un's on-the-spot field guidance, and titled Hwasong-14 nuclear warhead structure.
The Hwasong-14 nosecone fairing is 3.2 m in length and 1.3 m in diameter. 
One single thermonuclear warhead is estimated to be 1.4 m in length, 65 cm in diameter and 700 kg in weight, without the trigger mechanism.
The total mass of the thermonuclear warhead is estimated to be 850 kg.







Spoiler: Links



http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017091144578508.jpg
http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35583&section=sc38&section2=



▲ The Hwasong-14 single thermonuclear warhead as seen during the September 2, 2017 round of Kim Jong Un's on-the-spot field guidance.
The Hwasong-14 nosecone fairing is 3.2 m in length and 1.3 m in diameter. 
One single thermonuclear warhead is estimated to be 1.4 m in length, 65 cm in diameter and 700 kg in weight, without the trigger mechanism.
The total mass of the thermonuclear warhead is estimated to be 850 kg.







Spoiler: Links



http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017091148418305.jpg
http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35583&section=sc38&section2=



▲ The Hwasong-14 single thermonuclear warhead as seen during the September 2, 2017 round of Kim Jong Un's on-the-spot field guidance.
The Hwasong-14 nosecone fairing is 3.2 m in length and 1.3 m in diameter. 
One single thermonuclear warhead is estimated to be 1.4 m in length, 65 cm in diameter and 700 kg in weight, without the trigger mechanism.
The total mass of the thermonuclear warhead is estimated to be 850 kg.








Spoiler: Links



http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/201709114750244.jpg
http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35583&section=sc38&section2=



▲ CGI of the Hwasong-14 single thermonuclear warhead as seen during the September 2, 2017 round of Kim Jong Un's on-the-spot field guidance.
As you can see in the picture above, the thermonuclear warhead primary system is a spherical nuclear bomb that looks like a basketball.
The inner surface of the primary system, which connects the primary and secondary system, is made of a reflector that prevents radiation from being scattered in all directions, made of polystyrene, a kind of colorless transparent synthetic resin.
In the secondary system, the thermonuclear charge is filled with a dual structure, made of lithium deuteride on the inside, and highly enriched uranium, called sparkplug, on the outside, which triggers a fusion reaction. Depending on the amount of lithium deuteride, the explosive power of the fusion charge can be controlled.







Spoiler: Links



http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017091149459489.jpg
http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35583&section=sc38&section2=



▲ A photo as seen on a big screen during a musical performance celebrating the success of the nuclear warhead explosion test conducted at the Pyongyang People's Theater on September 9, 2017.
Three scientists are seen assembling a nuclear warhead. It seems clear that the text printed on the nuclear warhead is "hydrogen". 
As you can see in the picture above, the thermonuclear warhead primary system is a spherical nuclear bomb that looks like a basketball.
The inner surface of the primary system, which connects the primary and secondary system, is made of a reflector that prevents radiation from being scattered in all directions, made of polystyrene, a kind of colorless transparent synthetic resin.
In the secondary system, the thermonuclear charge is filled with a dual structure, made of lithium deuteride on the inside, and highly enriched uranium, called sparkplug, on the outside, which triggers a fusion reaction. Depending on the amount of lithium deuteride, the explosive power of the fusion charge can be controlled.







Spoiler: Link



https://media.giphy.com/media/yvXyKcOWq2vny/giphy.gif
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLAIG1-B0pM
T=9s to T=14s



▲ Published on Sep 11, 2017. North Korea shows scientists preparing H-Bomb test during concert







Spoiler: Link



https://media.giphy.com/media/v9aqaqtNJxbwI/giphy.gif
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLAIG1-B0pM
T=24s to T=26s



▲ Published on Sep 11, 2017. North Korea shows H-Bomb test during concert








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLAIG1-B0pM



▲ Published on Sep 11, 2017. North Korea shows scientists preparing H-Bomb test during concert, and footage of the explosion!








Spoiler: Links



http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017091153258259.jpg
http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35583&section=sc38&section2=



▲ A representation of the Mantapsan (만탑산, 萬塔山: Mt. Mantap) Underground Nuclear Test Station. The nuclear test site of the DPRK is located about 2 km below the ground, vertically below the Mantapsan's peak of 2,205 km above sea level, consisting of granite layers. This means that the explosion chamber was installed in a granite layer below 2 km. As you can see in the photo above, the underground tunnel near the explosion room was designed like a snail, and ten steel shutter doors were installed in the underground tunnel. The DPRK has built a near-perfect shielding facility. 








Spoiler: Links



http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017091151592852.jpg
http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35583&section=sc38&section2=



▲ Comparison of seismic signals (to scale) of all six declared DPRK nuclear tests, as observed at IMS station AS-59 Aktyubinsk, Kazakhstan.
The upper photo shows the artificial earthquake wave of the nuclear warhead explosion test of the DPRK shown in the earthquake measuring device of the Comprehensive Nuclear Test Ban Organization. 
They announced that the earthquake size was 6.1. The lower photo shows the artificial earthquake wave of the thermonuclear warhead explosion test of the DPRK in the earthquake measuring device of the Geological Physics Division of the Russian Academy of Sciences. They announced that the earthquake size was 6.4. 
According to the Kelly Kiloton Index (KKI), formulated in 2006 by H. A. Kelly of UCLA, which is an earthquake magnitude converted to explosive power, the earthquake magnitude of 6.0 means a 1 Mt explosive power. The power is 1.4 Mt. Therefore, when the artificial earthquake that occurred in the nuclear warhead explosion test of the DPRK is 6.0-6.1, the explosive power is 1-1.4Mt.








Spoiler: Links



http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017090536039854.jpg
http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35484&section=sc3&section2=



▲ September 4, 2017 SBS 8:00 news reports that China and the United States measured a 6.3 seismic magnitude meaning the explosive yield can be estimated to have been roughly 250 kilotons.
The United States and Russia have nuclear ballistic missiles equipped with multi-warheads of about 200 kt. 
In the case of the single-warhead Russian Topol-M the yield is 800 kt. 
And the RS-24 YARS intercontinental ballistic missile thermonuclear multi-warheads are each of 150-500 kt. 
The Trident of the United States is 100 kt and the B61-12 is 500 kt.


September 12, 2017

At the time of the sixth nuclear test, the preliminary seismic magnitude estimates varied from 5.8, as published by both the CTBTO and NORSAR, to 6.3 by the United States Geological Survey (USGS). More recently, both the CTBTO and NORSAR have officially revised their estimates upward to 6.1. This revision is significant because, rather than providing an equivalent yield of about 120 kilotons derived from the lower magnitude estimates, the application of standard formula with appropriate constants shows that the yield can now be estimated to have been roughly 250 kilotons (one quarter megaton). This large explosive yield is also quite close to what 38 North had previously determined to be the maximum estimated containable yield for the Punggye-ri test site.

http://www.38north.org/2017/09/punggye091217/​






Spoiler: Links



http://arirangmeari.com/contents/news/2017/09/news_2017-09-11_18459_image1.jpg
http://arirangmeari.com/index.php?t=news&no=3405



▲ North Korean scientists have harnessed the cosmic power of thermonuclear fusion with _The Dumbbell_







Spoiler: Links



http://www.imagingdeepsky.com/Nebulae/M27_6Filter/FullSizeJpg/M27.jpg
http://



▲ Cosmic energy unleashed by _The Dumbbell_







Spoiler: Links



http://arirangmeari.com/contents/news/2017/09/news_2017-09-13_18510_image1.jpg
http://arirangmeari.com/index.php?t=news&no=3424



▲ Oli Heinonen, Secretary General of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), has commented about the nuclear weapons of North Korea: "EMP is a very dangerous weapon that destroys all electronic equipment on the ground ". Because EMP blasts explode at very high altitudes, intercepting is difficult and affects a vast area, so even if you only hold for a few minutes, you will have tremendous destructive power.


----------



## Safriz

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017090536039854.jpg
> http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35484&section=sc3&section2=
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ September 4, 2017 SBS 8:00 news reports that China and the United States measured a 6.3 seismic magnitude meaning the explosive yield can be estimated to have been roughly 250 kilotons.
> The United States and Russia have nuclear ballistic missiles equipped with multi-warheads of about 200 kt.
> In the case of the single-warhead Russian Topol-M the yield is 800 kt.
> And the RS-24 YARS intercontinental ballistic missile thermonuclear multi-warheads are each of 150-500 kt.
> The Trident of the United States is 100 kt and the B61-12 is 500 kt.
> 
> 
> September 12, 2017
> 
> At the time of the sixth nuclear test, the preliminary seismic magnitude estimates varied from 5.8, as published by both the CTBTO and NORSAR, to 6.3 by the United States Geological Survey (USGS). More recently, both the CTBTO and NORSAR have officially revised their estimates upward to 6.1. This revision is significant because, rather than providing an equivalent yield of about 120 kilotons derived from the lower magnitude estimates, the application of standard formula with appropriate constants shows that the yield can now be estimated to have been roughly 250 kilotons (one quarter megaton). This large explosive yield is also quite close to what 38 North had previously determined to be the maximum estimated containable yield for the Punggye-ri test site.
> 
> http://www.38north.org/2017/09/punggye091217/​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLAIG1-B0pM
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ Published on Sep 11, 2017. North Korea shows scientists preparing H-Bomb test during concert, and footage of the explosion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://arirangmeari.com/contents/news/2017/09/news_2017-09-11_18459_image1.jpg
> http://arirangmeari.com/index.php?t=news&no=3405
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ North Korean scientists have harnessed the cosmic power of thermonuclear fusion with _The Dumbbell_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imagingdeepsky.com/Nebulae/M27_6Filter/FullSizeJpg/M27.jpg
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ Cosmic energy unleashed by _The Dumbbell_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://arirangmeari.com/contents/news/2017/09/news_2017-09-13_18510_image1.jpg
> http://arirangmeari.com/index.php?t=news&no=3424
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ Oli Heinonen, Secretary General of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), has commented about the nuclear weapons of North Korea: "EMP is a very dangerous weapon that destroys all electronic equipment on the ground ". Because EMP blasts explode at very high altitudes, intercepting is difficult and affects a vast area, so even if you only hold for a few minutes, you will have tremendous destructive power.


So ths is uranium based design with Lithium 6. Not plutonium based


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Parsipride said:


> So much for Iranian missile being a copy cat of North Korea.
> 
> *North Korea’s Missile Success Is Linked to Ukrainian Plant, Investigators Say*
> 
> 142
> 
> 
> 
> A photo released by North Korea’s state news agency in July purported to show a test of a Hwasong-14, thought to be capable of reaching the mainland United States.
> KOREAN CENTRAL NEWS AGENCY, VIA REUTERS
> *By WILLIAM J. BROAD and DAVID E. SANGER
> AUGUST 14, 2017*
> 
> 
> North Korea’s success in testing an intercontinental ballistic missile that appears able to reach the United States was made possible by black-market purchases of powerful rocket engines probably from a Ukrainian factory with historical ties to Russia’s missile program, according to an expert analysis being published Monday and classified assessments by American intelligence agencies.
> 
> The studies may solve the mystery of how North Korea began succeeding so suddenly after a string of fiery missile failures, some of which may have been caused by American sabotage of its supply chains and cyberattacks on its launches. After those failures, the North changed designs and suppliers in the past two years, according to a new study by Michael Elleman, a missile expert at the International Institute for Strategic Studies.
> 
> Such a degree of aid to North Korea from afar would be notable because President Trump has singled out only China as the North’s main source of economic and technological support. He has never blamed Ukraine or Russia, though his secretary of state, Rex W. Tillerson, made an oblique reference to both China and Russia as the nation’s “principal economic enablers” after the North’s most recent ICBM launch last month.
> 
> Analysts who studied photographs of the North’s leader, Kim Jong-un, inspecting the new rocket motors concluded that they derive from designs that once powered the Soviet Union’s missile fleet. The engines were so powerful that a single missile could hurl 10 thermonuclear warheads between continents.
> 
> 
> Those engines were linked to only a few former Soviet sites. Government investigators and experts have focused their inquiries on a missile factory in Dnipro, Ukraine, on the edge of the territory where Russia is fighting a low-level war to break off part of Ukraine. During the Cold War, the factory made the deadliest missiles in the Soviet arsenal, including the giant SS-18. It remained one of Russia’s primary producers of missiles even after Ukraine gained independence.
> 
> 
> But since Ukraine’s pro-Russian president, Viktor Yanukovych, was removed from power in 2014, the state-owned factory, known as Yuzhmash, has fallen on hard times. The Russians canceled upgrades of their nuclear fleet. The factory is underused, awash in unpaid bills and low morale. Experts believe it is the most likely source of the engines that in July powered the two ICBM tests, which were the first to suggest that North Korea has the range, if not necessarily the accuracy or warhead technology, to threaten American cities.
> 
> “It’s likely that these engines came from Ukraine — probably illicitly,” Mr. Elleman said in an interview. “The big question is how many they have and whether the Ukrainians are helping them now. I’m very worried.”
> 
> Bolstering his conclusion, he added, was a finding by United Nations investigators that North Korea tried six years ago to steal missile secrets from the Ukrainian complex. Two North Koreans were caught, and a U.N. report said the information they tried to steal was focused on advanced “missile systems, liquid-propellant engines, spacecraft and missile fuel supply systems.”
> 
> Investigators now believe that, amid the chaos of post-revolutionary Ukraine, Pyongyang tried again.
> 
> Mr. Elleman’s detailed analysis is public confirmation of what intelligence officials have been saying privately for some time: The new missiles are based on a technology so complex that it would have been impossible for the North Koreans to have switched gears so quickly themselves. They apparently fired up the new engine for the first time in September — meaning that it took only 10 months to go from that basic milestone to firing an ICBM, a short time unless they were able to buy designs, hardware and expertise on the black market.
> 
> The White House had no comment when asked about the intelligence assessments.
> 
> Last month, Yuzhmash denied reports that the factory complex was struggling for survival and selling its technologies abroad, in particular to China. Its website says the company does not, has not and will not participate in “the transfer of potentially dangerous technologies outside Ukraine.”
> 
> American investigators do not believe that denial, though they say there is no evidence that the government of President Petro O. Poroshenko, who recently visited the White House, had any knowledge or control over what was happening inside the complex.
> 
> 
> On Monday, after this story was published, Oleksandr Turchynov, a top national security official in the government of Mr. Poroshenko, denied any Ukrainian involvement.
> 
> 
> “This information is not based on any grounds, provocative by its content, and most likely provoked by Russian secret services to cover their own crimes,” Mr. Turchynov said. He said the Ukrainian government views North Korea as “totalitarian, dangerous and unpredictable, and supports all sanctions against this country.”
> 
> How the Russian-designed engines, called the RD-250, got to North Korea is still a mystery.
> 
> Mr. Elleman was unable to rule out the possibility that a large Russian missile enterprise, Energomash, which has strong ties to the Ukrainian complex, had a role in the transfer of the RD-250 engine technology to North Korea. He said leftover RD-250 engines might also be stored in Russian warehouses.
> 
> But the fact that the powerful engines did get to North Korea, despite a raft of United Nations sanctions, suggests a broad intelligence failure involving the many nations that monitor Pyongyang.
> 
> Since President Barack Obama ordered a step-up in sabotage against the North’s missile systems in 2014, American officials have closely monitored their success. They appeared to have won a major victory last fall, when Mr. Kim ordered an end to flight tests of the Musudan, an intermediate-range missile that was a focus of the American sabotage effort.
> 
> 
> But no sooner had Mr. Kim ordered a stand-down of that system than the North rolled out engines of a different design. And those tests were more successful.
> 
> 
> American officials will not say when they caught on to the North’s change of direction. But there is considerable evidence they came to it late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Korean soldiers massed in Kim Il-sung Square in Pyongyang in July after the test launch of their country’s first intercontinental ballistic missile.
> JON CHOL JIN / ASSOCIATED PRESS
> Leon Panetta, the former C.I.A. director, said on CBS’ “Face the Nation” on Sunday that the North Korean drive to get workable ICBMs that could be integrated with nuclear weapons moved more quickly than the intelligence community had expected.
> 
> 
> “The rapid nature of how they’ve been able to come to that capability is something, frankly, that has surprised both the United States and the world,” he said.
> 
> It is unclear who is responsible for selling the rockets and the design knowledge, and intelligence officials have differing theories about the details. But Mr. Elleman makes a strong circumstantial case that would implicate the deteriorating factory complex and its underemployed engineers.
> 
> “I feel for those guys,” said Mr. Elleman, who visited the factory repeatedly a decade ago while working on federal projects to curb weapon threats. “They don’t want to do bad things.”
> 
> 
> Dnipro has been called the world’s fastest-shrinking city. The sprawling factory, southeast of Kiev and once a dynamo of the Cold War, is having a hard time finding customers.
> 
> American intelligence officials note that North Korea has exploited the black market in missile technology for decades, and built an infrastructure of universities, design centers and factories of its own.
> 
> 
> It has also recruited help: In 1992, officials at a Moscow airport stopped a team of missile experts from traveling to Pyongyang.
> 
> 
> That was only a temporary setback for North Korea. It obtained the design for the R-27, a compact missile made for Soviet submarines, created by the Makeyev Design Bureau, an industrial complex in the Ural Mountains that employed the rogue experts apprehended at the Moscow airport.
> 
> But the R-27 was complicated, and the design was difficult for the North to copy and fly successfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Petro O. Poroshenko of Ukraine visiting the Yuzhmash plant in Dnipro in 2014.
> POOL PHOTO BY MYKHAILO MARKIV
> Eventually, the North turned to an alternative font of engine secrets — the Yuzhmash plant in Ukraine, as well as its design bureau, Yuzhnoye. The team’s engines were potentially easier to copy because they were designed not for cramped submarines but roomier land-based missiles. That simplified the engineering.
> 
> Economically, the plant and design bureau faced new headwinds after Russia in early 2014 invaded and annexed Crimea, a part of Ukraine. Relations between the two nations turned icy, and Moscow withdrew plans to have Yuzhmash make new versions of the SS-18 missile.
> 
> In July 2014, a report for the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace warned that such economic upset could put Ukrainian missile and atomic experts “out of work and could expose their crucial know-how to rogue regimes and proliferators.”
> 
> The first clues that a Ukrainian engine had fallen into North Korean hands came in September when Mr. Kim supervised a ground test of a new rocket engine that analysts called the biggest and most powerful to date.
> 
> 
> Norbert Brügge, a German analyst, reported that photos of the engine firing revealed strong similarities between it and the RD-250, a Yuzhmash model.
> 
> 
> Alarms rang louder after a second ground firing of the North’s new engine, in March, and its powering of the flight in May of a new intermediate-range missile, the Hwasong-12. It broke the North’s record for missile distance. Its high trajectory, if leveled out, translated into about 2,800 miles, or far enough to fly beyond the American military base at Guam.
> 
> On June 1, Mr. Elleman struck an apprehensive note. He argued that the potent engine clearly hailed from “a different manufacturer than all the other engines that we’ve seen.”
> 
> Mr. Elleman said the North’s diversification into a new line of missile engines was important because it undermined the West’s assumptions about the nation’s missile prowess: “We could be in for surprises.”
> 
> That is exactly what happened. The first of the North’s two tests in July of a new missile, the Hwasong-14, went a distance sufficient to threaten Alaska, surprising the intelligence community. The second went far enough to reach the West Coast, and perhaps Denver or Chicago.
> 
> Last week, the Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists featured a detailed analysis of the new engine, also concluding that it was derived from the RD-250. The finding, the analysts said, “raises new and potentially ominous questions.”
> 
> 
> The emerging clues suggest not only new threats from North Korea, analysts say, but new dangers of global missile proliferation because the Ukrainian factory remains financially beleaguered. It now makes trolley buses and tractors, while seeking new rocket contracts to help regain some of its past glory.





*Fake news! Stop spreading this gross fabricated disinformation!*




Here Anatoly Zak's bylined commentary:
_

*The RD-250 engine at the center of an international storm*

September 10, 2017

In 2017, North Korea stunned the world with a series of test launches of long-range ballistic missiles. One popular explanation for the East Asian state's remarkable progress in rocketry essentially blamed Ukraine for providing North Korea with know-how on the powerful RD-250 engine which bore some superficial resemblance to a North-Korean engine. But was it really possible, given the scale of effort required to reproduce and drastically redesign a complex rocket engine?

However, the most serious charge in the IISS publication claims that a one-chamber version of the RD-250 had been produced in Russia or Ukraine:
However, as described above, the Ukrainian space agency spent more than a decade trying to obtain the original RD-250 engine, badly needed for the nation’s rocket program. After spending a decade and almost $400 million, the Ukrainians were still unable to simply reproduce the Russian RD-250 with two combustion chambers, let alone develop and build a brand-new new, heavily modified *one-chamber version, which now appears on the North Korean ICBM*. 

The failure to reproduce the RD-250 was one of the major reasons that Ukrainian engineers conceived a drastically new Tsyklon-4M rocket around 2016, which would avoid the use of Russian engines.

Although Ukrainians admit a superficial resemblance of some components on the North Korean propulsion system to those on RD-250, they see a much simpler explanation. “North Koreans could simply be inspired by the same photos of RD-250 (found in the IISS report),” one expert said. 

As of possible scenarios for the origin of the North Korean engine, Ukrainian experts suggest an indigenous effort, but point at China as the most likely source of assistance in propulsion know-how, with Russia being a distant second possibility. Unlike Ukraine, the former two countries have at least some clear political motivation to help North Korea advance its missile program as a tool against the United States.







Spoiler: Links



http://russianspaceweb.com/images/rockets/engines/rd250/rd250_info_1.jpg
http://russianspaceweb.com/rd250.html


▲ A cluster of three two-chamber RD-250 (8D518) engines formed a six-chamber RD-251 (8D723) propulsion system of the R-36 rocket. 

http://russianspaceweb.com/rd250.html
_​
*Thrust estimation of the Paektusan-1(B) rocket engine *








Spoiler: Links



Low resolution picture: http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201609/2016092612548924.png
High resolution picture: http://i.alalam.ir/news/Image/original/2016/09/20/alalam_636099851113486531_25f_4x3.jpg
http://www.jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=29662&section=sc38


▲ The photo shows a table used by Supreme leader Kim Jong Un, who was placed at the observing station installed near the static test stand.
"백두산계렬 80tf급 액체로케트(발동기): Paektusan Series 80 tf liquid rocket (engine)" is written in red. Note, the world "engine" is out of the camera's field!
The title of the explanatory note indicates that the high-power liquid rocket engine developed and completed at this time is 80 ton-force liquid rocket engine. © Ju Shobo and Han Ho Seok 


2017/09/04

According to a March 20, 2017 report, Korean military experts analyzing the thrust of the new liquid rocket engine shown in the DPRK photographs, evaluated the liquid rocket engine as a 100-ton-force rocket engine.
The 100-ton-force is 980 kilo Newtons. The 80-ton-force liquid rocket engine appeared on the static ground test on September 19, 2016, and the 100-ton-force liquid rocket engine appeared on the static ground test conducted on March 18, 2017. As a result, it can be seen that, as of September 2017, the Paektusan liquid rocket engine series was developed as an 80 ton-force type in 2016 and a 100 ton-force type in 2017, respectively.

http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35475&section=sc38&section2=​
The Hwasong-12 ICBM seems to be a missile of the same class as the Hwasong-13 ICBM but with more advanced design, therefore the same thrust of about 100 tons, but with only one main engine and four verniers instead of two main engines and four verniers.


Code:


╔═════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╗
║                      Comparative estimated North Korean ICBMs first stage main engine thrusts                       ║
╠═══════════════╤════════════════════════╤════════════════════════════╤═════════════════════════════╤═════════════════╣
║   Launchers   │ Thrust of main engines │ Thrust of verniers engines │ Total thrust of first stage │ Estimated range ║
╟───────────────┼────────────────────────┼────────────────────────────┼─────────────────────────────┼─────────────────╢
║   Moksong-2   │      4 x 32 tons       │         4 x 5 tons         │          150 tons           │   >11,000 km    ║
╟───────────────┼────────────────────────┼────────────────────────────┼─────────────────────────────┼─────────────────╢
║  Hwasong-13   │      2 x 35 tons       │         4 x 8 tons         │          102 tons           │   >12,000 km    ║
╟───────────────┼────────────────────────┼────────────────────────────┼─────────────────────────────┼─────────────────╢
║ Hwasong-12/14 │      1 x 80 tons       │         4 x 5 tons         │          100 tons           │ 6,5 Mm / ~14 Mm ║
╚═══════════════╧════════════════════════╧════════════════════════════╧═════════════════════════════╧═════════════════╝

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid fuel IRBM Hwasong-12 شلیک موشک هواسانگ ۱۲ کره شمالی*


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

There are still lot of confusions about North Korean missiles and their classifications but now we at least know this for sure:

*Hwasong-12*
Sucesfully tested: 14 May 2017, 29 August 2017 and 15 September 2017






*Hwasong-14*
Sucessfully tested: 4 July 2017 and 28 July 2017





Hwasong-12 is somewhat smaller missile than Hwasong-14. I found some speculations that Hwasong-12 is actually a first stage of Hwasong-14. However this seems not to be correct since Hwasong-12 has smaller diameter thus making it lower class missile than Hwasong-14. But what is confusing is that both Hwasong-12 and Hwasong-14 probably use the same rocket engine what again puts them in same class. Big question is why North Korea complicate thing with building two different missiles of different proportions in the same class, testing both missiles separately, etc.. It would be much more easier and less complicated to build only one missile in this class?


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

interesting thread


----------



## yavar




----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

BHarwana said:


> A screen shot from north Korean military parade.
> The missile has too much resemblance with Russian Iskander M system
> 
> Below is the image of Iskander M




*"*_*New North Korean Missile Resembles South Korea's Hyunmu*

February 21, 2018 13:13







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=97d2ccfb3bce8afa4e034f6ff03201b0
http://
http://



▲ The new missile that made its debut during a military parade in Pyongyang on Feb. 8, 2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=db3ba66d614468142265871895e0b238
http://english.chosun.com/site/data/img_dir/2018/02/21/2018022101481_0.jpg
http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2018/02/21/2018022101540.html
http://



▲ Hyunmu-2


The South Korean National Assembly's Defense Committee on Tuesday raised suspicions that North Korea has stolen the blueprint of the South's Hyunmu-2 missile by hacking the computer system of a government agency.

The committee claimed that a new missile that made its debut during a military parade in Pyongyang on Feb. 8 looks suspiciously similar to the Hyunmu-2.

Song said that the North Korean missile in question is a new missile using cold-launch technology and a solid-fuel engine and that while the North Korean missile does indeed looks like the Hyunmu, it seems to have a different guidance system.


He added that it is hard to make a precise assessment of North Korea's firepower because it has not unveiled its most formidable submarine-launched ballistic missile yet. Others have suggested that the North instead copied Russia's Iskander SS26 missile, which was in turn the archetype of the Hyunmu.

The Hyunmu-2 is the key part of the "kill chain" preemptive strike system of the South Korean military. In June last year, President Moon Jae-in visited the ADD, where he watched a test-launch.


http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2018/02/21/2018022101540.html
*,,*​​_

*What is the intelligence quotient (IQ)?*

The definition states that the intelligence quotient is a measure of intellectual ability.
It is the "ability" of performing. In other words, the ability for comprehension, combinations and learning.
_The one who can achieve the same education with less effort is classified as more intelligent. _

According to the above definition, one can easily, see that the _education expenditure per capita_ of the U.S. is 1,949 $	with a national average IQ of only 98, ranking at the 27th place.
In comparison, North Korea with a national average IQ of 102, ranks 7th, with the lowest education expenditure per capita. This says a lot about its population's genetical and environmental factors indeed!

No wonder, as per the displayed IQ that was averaged out of the results of 9 international studies and compared to the average income and government expenditures on education over 20 years (1990 to 2010), we see that North Korea ranks 7th in the world, thus easily outsmarting the U.S. at the 27th place!








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=21491c0a5b6ce41f629539ad46c47172
http://
https://www.worlddata.info/iq-by-country.php



▲ IQ compared by countries







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...9/?temp_hash=21491c0a5b6ce41f629539ad46c47172
http://
https://www.worlddata.info/iq-by-country.php



▲ North Korea with an average national IQ of 102, ranks 7th in the world, just behind China









Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=21491c0a5b6ce41f629539ad46c47172
http://
https://www.worlddata.info/iq-by-country.php



▲ The 26th to 50th places



Spoiler: Disclaimer: Warning - might contain content that is not suitable for all ages.










Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=4719295d7a19dbc49a8fea2fb4564203
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DV4oHzzUQAAuzZL.jpg:large
https://twitter.com/PDChina/status/963251530664050689



▲ IQ war: KJU Vs DT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MiG-35-BD

I would love to look at some discussion about the KN-06. Seems to be a remarkable S-300 alternative from North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Websorber

*New Building Construction Near North Korea’s Experimental Light Water Reactor*


----------



## Armchair-General

Funny I don't see any North Koreans posting anything here. Isn't this supposed to be their section?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Armchair-General said:


> Funny I don't see any North Koreans posting anything here. Isn't this supposed to be their section?




*Sharpening of vigilance urged!*


@SOHEIL here another alert for a suspected infiltrator/impersonator, possibly with same origination as the now exposed Inbarspace cyber clique.





The dutch bear head dude is a real seeker head: stuck on me and registering *after me* everywhere on the web! First spotted on my 6 back in 2012 in Iranmilitaryforum.net, during the April Kwangmyongsong-3#1 satellite launch and Hwasong-13 ICBM disclosure!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair-General

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Sharpening of vigilance urged!
> 
> @SOHEIL here another alert for a possible infiltrator/impersonator, possibly with same origination as the now infamous Inbarspace cyber clique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dutch bear head dude is a real seeker head: stuck on me and registering everywhere on the web! First spotted on my 6 back in 2012 in Iranmilitaryforum.net, during the April Kwangmyongsong-3#1 satellite launch and Hwasong-13 ICBM disclosure!


NIBBA wyd


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Armchair-General said:


> NIBBA wyd


Reported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair-General

It ain't my fault that North Koreans can't use the internet because of their bloody dictator.


----------



## Websorber

*North Korea Preparing for Another Nuclear Test*
*
From 38north*


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Websorber said:


> *North Korea Preparing for Another Nuclear Test*
> 
> *From 38north*
> 
> View attachment 463400
> View attachment 463401
> View attachment 463400
> View attachment 463401
> View attachment 463402
> View attachment 463400
> View attachment 463401
> View attachment 463402




*Stop Spreading Fabricated False Flag!*








This newly registered dutch seeker head troll is now busy disinforming the PDF readers:

The original article was titled: 


*"*_
*Japanese Foreign Minister’s Reports of North Korea Preparing for Another Nuclear Test Not Supported by Commercial Satellite Imagery*

On March 31, 2018, Japan’s Foreign Minister, Taro Kono, in a lecture in Kochi city, is reported to have said that North Korea appears to be “working hard to get ready for the next nuclear test,” and the associated reporting claims that he had added that soil had been “removed from the tunnel at the nuclear test site where past tests were conducted.” The reporting also suggested that his remarks “may be based on satellite imagery provided by the United States.”

While it is unclear whether the Foreign Minister was referring to activity observed over the last few days or from earlier work conducted after North Korea’s September 2017 nuclear test, commercial satellite imagery from March 23 shows quite a different picture: namely, that activity at the test site has been significantly reduced compared to previous months. Tunneling at the West Portal, a site not associated with any of North Korea’s previous tests, had been active earlier this year but has slowed down significantly as has other personnel and vehicular movement around the site. (It appears that only a small amount of new spoil has been excavated from the tunnel recently).

https://www.38north.org/2018/04/punggye040218/

*,,*​​_

And this is in total contradiction with the latest development, as Xi Jinping is expected to visit the DPRK soon, making any nuclear test impossible!



*Xi Jinping to make an official visit to the DPRK *

Published on Mar 30, 2018

*"*_
*Kim Jong Un* invited on behalf of the party and government of the DPRK Xi Jinping to make an official visit to the DPRK at a convenient time. And the invitation was acccepted with pleasure. 
*,,*​​_






Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=ff339ecb8ebcb8fee6d1b9c44b7347bd
http://




▲ A ceremony for welcoming *Kim Jong Un*'s visit to China took place with splendor at the Great Hall of the People.
There were talks between *Kim Jong Un* and Xi Jinping.
At the end of the talks Xi Jinping and his wife Peng Liyuan presented to *Kim Jong Un* gifts they prepared with sincerity.
*Kim Jong Un* expressed thanks to them.








Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=ff339ecb8ebcb8fee6d1b9c44b7347bd
http://




▲ Prior to the banquet, they watched a video on the activities of the leaders of the two parties and two countries who provided and nurtured the roots of the DPRK-China friendship.
The viewers were impressed by scenes showing the lifetime of the leaders of the elder generation including President *Kim Il Sung*, leader *Kim Jong Il* and Comrades Mao Zedong, Zhou Enlai, Deng Xiaoping, Jiang Zemin, Hu Jintao and Xi Zhongxun.








Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=ff339ecb8ebcb8fee6d1b9c44b7347bd
http://




▲ The banquet proceeded in a comradely, fraternal and amicable atmosphere.
At the banquet there was an art performance specially prepared by Chinese artistes to welcome *Kim Jong Un*'s China visit.


*KCTV HD Documentary: Kim Jong Un's visit to China [ENGLISH] (41 minutes)*








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSn0MxgGE2U
http://218.61.233.162/content/movie/flv_mv/vod/dprktoday/kor_tv/2018/20180329-kor1212.mp4
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=22&no=14376



▲ KCTV HD Documentary: Kim Jong Un's visit to China [ENGLISH]. Published on Mar 30, 2018
At T=12m12s *Xi Jinping to make an official visit to the DPRK *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Websorber

*North Korea’s Yongbyon Nuclear Research Center: Major Activity at the Five Megawatt Reactor*

Article from 38north
On request with the complete title


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Websorber said:


> *North Korea Preparing for Another Nuclear Test*
> 
> *From 38north*
> 
> View attachment 463400
> View attachment 463401
> View attachment 463400
> View attachment 463401
> View attachment 463402
> View attachment 463400
> View attachment 463401
> View attachment 463402







Here more proofs it is fabricated misleading title, and self-contradicting unverified previous doctored claims, as any alleged next nuclear test would not be conducted in the DPRK because:
• 1. The DPRK's H-bomb development is already completed and totally successful,
• 2. The former test site is history and might simply no longer be used even if the DPRK wanted to (possibly due to unconfirmed physical damages),
• 3. The only one to come if any, would be a live atmospheric demonstration over the Pacific (but no longer an option after the recent warming of China-DPRK relation):

*"*
_April 3rd, 2018

This year the DPRK is likely to launch a satellite somewhere around the celebrations surrounding their 70th anniversary on September 9. The United States will respond with sanctions, then North Korea may respond with an even stronger nuclear test.

In case, as Minister Ri Yong Ho suggested last year, they conduct a hydrogen bomb test in the Pacific, then Trump is very likely to respond with an attack in order to accumulate support before the November elections to the House of Representatives. 

https://www.nknews.org/2018/04/nort...018-could-trigger-u-s-military-action-expert/_
_*,,*_​




• 4. But politically, the DPRK no longer needs to proceed with any nuclear test, as the opportunity to revive the China-DPRK's "blood-brother" relationship of the post 1950-53 Korean War is now again a priority.

*"*
_*Reply Message to Kim Jong Un from Xi Jinping*

Pyongyang, April 5 (KCNA) -- Kim Jong Un, chairman of the State Affairs Commission of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, received a reply message from Xi Jinping, president of the People's Republic of China, on Mar. 23.

Xi Jinping, in the message, expressed his heartfelt thanks to *Kim Jong Un* for having sent a congratulatory message to him upon his reelection as president of the People's Republic of China and chairman of the Central Military Commission.

The message said that the traditional Sino-DPRK friendship is a valuable wealth common to both sides.

I will highly value the development of the Sino-DPRK ties, steadily carry forward the traditional Sino-DPRK friendship together with you and am ready to propel the stable and sound development of the bilateral ties and make efforts to provide better happiness to the peoples of our two countries and peoples, added the message._
_*,,*_​*"*
_2018/04/05

In a commentary, the Rodong Sinmun said, "The revolutionary friendship between *Kim Il Sung* and Zhou portrayed a chapter of sublime duty performed by friends that is unknown in the history of world politics," referring to *Kim Il Sung*'s trip to Beijing in April 1975 to express his concern for Zhou, who was seriously ill.
Upon seeing a sick Zhou suffering from a long illness, *Kim Il Sung* was about to shed tears and could hardly speak while embracing Zhou.

The airing of a documentary by a North Korean state-run broadcaster on Tuesday that depicted *Kim Il Sung*'s exchanges with China's three former leaders -- Mao Zedong, Deng Xiaoping and Zhou. It was the first time for the documentary to have been broadcast since 2014.





http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/northkorea/2018/04/05/53/0401000000AEN20180405008100315F.html_
_*,,*_​*"*
_April 05, 2018 10:31

Chinese President Xi Jinping gave North Korean leader *Kim Jong Un* and his wife Ri Sol Ju at least 2.47 million yuan or W415 million worth of gifts when they visited Beijing, according to Hong Kong's Apple Daily on Tuesday (US$1=W1,063).

Most of the gifts were luxury goods. 

Analyzing footage from North Korean state TV, the paper estimated a large vase Xi gave *Kim Jong Un* at 500,000 yuan, and plates and porcelain teacups at 20,000 yuan and 5,000 yuan each. 

The North Korean leader was also given 11 bottles of a prized distilled liquor called Moutai, five of them dating back beyond 1980 and six distilled during the 1990s. That makes the older ones so rare that they retail at an estimated 1.25 million yuan.

A ruby ornament Chinese first lady Peng Liyuan gave to Ri cost at least 30,000 yuan, and a silk blouse and brooch cost 6,000 yuan.






Chinese President Xi Jinping (left) presents a porcelain vase (pictured left) to North Korean leader *Kim Jong Un* in this screen grab from North Korean Central Television on March 29.

http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2018/04/05/2018040501162.html_
_*,,*_​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Websorber

North Korea is 'almost certain' to have ICBM that could reach UK by 2019
Rapport from the "Commons defence select committee"

File enclosed is a pdf with the rapport


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Websorber said:


> North Korea is 'almost certain' to have ICBM that could reach UK by 2019
> Rapport from the "Commons defence select committee"
> 
> File enclosed is a pdf with the rapport
> 
> View attachment 463965







Please wake up, we are no longer in the pre-1945 Pax Britannica world, the UK is no longer a meaningful world power worth being targeted by a nuclear superpower like the DPRK!

As depicted officially in a North Korean Arts exhibition, the only valuable targets for the Hwasong artillery units' ballistic rockets of the KPA Strategic Force are located in the U.S.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=749b57d1219e06fe86b04ce5985e5d6d
http://arirangmeari.com/contents/photo/2018/02/photo_2018-02-15_21477_image15.jpg
http://arirangmeari.com/index.php?t=photo&no=281


▲ As depicted officially in a North Korean Arts exhibition, the only valuable targets for the Hwasong artillery units' ballistic rockets of the KPA Strategic Force are located in the U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Armchair-General said:


> NIBBA wyd



Just absorb the news. If you don't even have the IQ level (i.e. Level-82, SP12) to understand the basic concept, no need to post any comment if you don't have one that is meaningful.




Websorber said:


> *North Korea Preparing for Another Nuclear Test*
> 
> *From 38north*
> 
> View attachment 463400
> View attachment 463401
> View attachment 463400
> View attachment 463401
> View attachment 463402
> View attachment 463400
> View attachment 463401
> View attachment 463402




Just watch your comments in future. I'll be there to call you out on your BS EVERY time, a la your debunked "North Korea Preparing for Another Nuclear Test" claim.

Thank you




Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Ich said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, me is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats an easy task. Me is Ich and Ich is me. So its clear: Me is me, no doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ich, by claiming to be yourself without providing the single veryfiable proof, is not enough. Lately, several case of infiltrators like the most infamous @Nihonjin have been exposed.
> Be assured that most members(@SOHEIL) here will only sharpen their vigilance against any sign of imposture, should one try to deceive, even a little bit!
> *"*_When Little Red Riding Hood entered the little cottage, she could scarcely recognize her Grandmother.
> 
> "Grandmother! Your *voice* sounds so odd. Is something the matter?" she asked.
> 
> "Oh, I just have touch of a cold," squeaked the wolf adding a cough at the end to prove the point.
> 
> "But Grandmother! What *big ears* you have," said Little Red Riding Hood as she edged closer to the bed.
> 
> "The better to hear you with, my dear," replied the wolf.
> 
> "But Grandmother! What *big eyes* you have," said Little Red Riding Hood.
> 
> "The better to see you with, my dear," replied the wolf.
> 
> "But Grandmother! What *big teeth* you have," said Little Red Riding Hood her voice quivering slightly.
> 
> "The better to eat you with, my dear," roared the wolf and he leapt out of the bed and began to chase the little girl.
> 
> Almost too late, Little Red Riding Hood realized that the person in the bed was not her Grandmother, but a hungry wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dltk-teach.com/rhymes/littlered/story.htm
> *,,*​​_
> 
> 
> We trust *Kim Jong Un* only!
Click to expand...






Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Pretty close and nice try!
> I think here is a better Mole's Candidate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/jJj8S
> https://twitter.com/inbarspace/status/898260230819205121
> 
> 
> ▲ Mole infiltrated in PDF possibly identified !





Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Armchair-General said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I don't see any North Koreans posting anything here. Isn't this supposed to be their section?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sharpening of vigilance urged!*
> 
> 
> @SOHEIL here another alert for a suspected infiltrator/impersonator, possibly with same origination as the now exposed Inbarspace cyber clique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dutch bear head dude is a real seeker head: stuck on me and registering everywhere on the web! First spotted on my 6 back in 2012 in Iranmilitaryforum.net, during the April Kwangmyongsong-3#1 satellite launch and Hwasong-13 ICBM disclosure!
Click to expand...



*Breaking: Cyber stalker impersonator caught red-handed and identified!*


Finally after @SOHEIL had expressed last year its concerns, a covert year long investigation has allowed to bust a ring of cyber stalker-impersonators, a gang that can operate only due to the huge financial budget poured in by some hyperpower.


• First let us have a look at the piece of evidences:







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=5a426e5e2c168d862ed41b4b4d466942
http://
http://



▲ Spurious document found on the internet and purportedly presented by Kim Yongha a ficticious KCST official: "The Unha Launch Vehicle, March 28, 2013" 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=5a426e5e2c168d862ed41b4b4d466942
http://
http://



▲ Spurious document found on the internet and purportedly presented by Kim Yongha a ficticious KCST official: "The Unha Launch Vehicle, March 28, 2013" 
The faked Unha launch vehicle family.

• Now let us compare these counterfeited launchers with the one designed by a so-called "space enthusiast" hidding in a basement somewhere in Germany: 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/unha-x-jpg.464249/?temp_hash=5a426e5e2c168d862ed41b4b4d466942
https://archive.is/yGN8B/43c39fa433a4f3a1a642688e38adaea26c35f19a.jpg
http://archive.is/yGN8B
http://www.b14643.de/Spacerockets_1/Rest_World/Unha-X/Versions/Unha-X.jpg
http://www.b14643.de/Spacerockets_1/Rest_World/Unha-X/Description/Frame.htm



▲ Launchers designed by a so-called "German space enthusiast".

• Conclusion:

This cyber-stalker-impersonator maniac can not refrain from frantically adding a non-existent box in all of his rocket designs, where he imagines the separation between the two propellant and oxidizer tanks are located! 






*QED*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Websorber

FYI
North Korea’s Yongbyon Nuclear Research Center: Construction Progressing Rapidly Near Reactors; No Signs of Reprocessing

Site: 38north


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Websorber said:


> FYI
> North Korea’s Yongbyon Nuclear Research Center: Construction Progressing Rapidly Near Reactors; No Signs of Reprocessing
> 
> Site: 38north
> View attachment 464701
> View attachment 464702
> View attachment 464703
> View attachment 464704
> View attachment 464705



Old news, as already reported and more than you can imagine:

*"*_
2018/03/17 


In January of 2018, North Korea reported that it is testing a *small reactor using metallic coolant* 
...
In order to avoid the nuclear attack by the United States, North Koreans are evacuated into the Pyongyang subway. 
It seems that they are building a massive evacuation facility and operating the evacuation facility with electricity produced from small reactors.
It can produce enough electricity to run underground railways. 

http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=38423&section=sc3&section2=
*,,*​​_


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*2018 DPRK-China Spring Part1*

As the weather gets warmer, this spring of 2018 is also witnessing an unprecedented rapprochement between the two East Asian nuclear superpowers.

Video footages from Korean Central Television (KCTV), released by North Korea of both nations' past generations leaders, corroborate this new chapter in the bilateral relationship.


*Kim Il Sung and Mao Tse Tung (1958) Video Archive (1 minute 58 s)*








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNPGaCkEWJY



▲ Kim Il Sung and Mao Tse Tung (1958). Published on Apr 6, 2018 

*Kim Il Sung and Mao Tse Tung (1961) Video Archive (1 minute 16 s )*








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul_4pNmJMos



▲ Kim ll Sung and Mao Tse Tung (1961). Published on Apr 6, 2018

*Kim Il Sung and Mao Tse Tung (1970) Video Archive (4 minutes 16 s)*








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjQVBv6D4Q0



▲ Kim Il Sung and Mao Tse Tung (1970). Published on Apr 6, 2018

*Kim Il Sung and Mao Tse Tung (1971) Video Archive (1 minute 33 s)*








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qf_CdbjcoA



▲ Kim Il Sung and Mao Tse Tung (1971) Video Archive. Published on Apr 6, 2018 

*Kim Il Sung and Mao Tse Tung (1972) Video Archive (1 minute 15 s)*








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-wOcv7zfcA



▲ Kim Il Sung and Mao Tse Tung (1972) Video Archive. Published on Apr 6, 2018

*Kim Il Sung and Mao Tse Tung (1975) Video Archive (4 minutes 5 s)*








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGoRVWAQIGc



▲ Kim Il Sung and Mao Tse Tung (1975) Video Archive. Published on Apr 6, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*2018 DPRK-China Spring Part2*

*Kim Jong Il Visit Provinces of China (1983) - Video Archive (1 h 33 m 19 s)*

State visit made during the month of June by train.

Includes:
• Qingdao with submarines and beer brewery, etc
• Nanjing and the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge, etc
• Hangzhou and West Lake, etc
• Shanghai and the Site of the First National Congress of the Chinese Communist Party, the Bund, Huangpu River tour, etc
• Beijing Liulichang Street, Forbidden City and imperial garden of Zhongnanhai, etc
• Hu Yaobang, Zhou Enlai's widow, Zhao Ziyang, Deng Xiaoping, Yang Shangkun, etc 








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAFMCMVaOt0



▲ Kim Jong Il Visit Provinces of China (1983) - Video Archive. Published on Apr 9, 2018 






*Bonus: KCTV (General Kim Il Sung in China [1991]) (2 minutes 8 s)*








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBIdDNfpY2M



▲ KCTV (General Kim Il Sung in China [1991]). Published on Jun 13, 2011 


*KCTV HD Documentary: Kim Jong Un's visit to China [ENGLISH] (41 minutes)*








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSn0MxgGE2U
http://218.61.233.162/content/movie/flv_mv/vod/dprktoday/kor_tv/2018/20180329-kor1212.mp4
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=22&no=14376



▲ KCTV HD Documentary: Kim Jong Un's visit to China [ENGLISH]. Published on Mar 30, 2018
At T=12m12s *Xi Jinping to make an official visit to the DPRK *






Apr. 10, Juche 107 (2018) Tuesday​
*Kim Jong Un's Successful Visit to China Hailed in Bangladesh *​
Mostafa Jamal Haider, secretary general of the Bangladesh Jatiya Party, issued a statement on April 2 in congratulation of the respected Supreme Leader *Kim Jong Un*'s successful visit to China.

The statement said:

News of HE *Kim Jong Un*'s visit to China has aroused great sensation in the world.

His visit is of important significance in adding shine to the long-standing tradition of the DPRK-China friendship and carrying forward and developing the bilateral relations generation after generation.

In particular, his visit was made at a time when the situation on the Korean peninsula was undergoing a sudden change, a clear indication to the importance of the DPRK-China friendship.

Convinced that the two parties and peoples of the DPRK and China will creditably accomplish the cause common to them, we warmly congratulate HE *Kim Jong Un* upon his successful China visit.

Rodong News Team​
http://rodong.rep.kp/en/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2018-04-10-0001

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Completion Of Quantum Cryptography Communications Technology*








Spoiler: Link



http://
http://218.61.233.162/content/movie/flv_mv/vod/dprktoday/uri_tv/2018/20180411-uri-p.mp4
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=25&no=14535
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbDFVCahiAw



▲ 량자암호통신기술을 우리 식으로 더욱 완성. Published on Apr 11, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Xi Jinping to Visit North Korea in June*

2018年04月16日

Chinese President Xi Jinping is to visit North Korea in June for a summit with North Korean leader *Kim Jong Un*.

【瀋陽＝中川孝之、ソウル＝中島健太郎】北朝鮮の朝鮮中央通信は、金正恩キムジョンウン朝鮮労働党委員長が１４日、平壌で中国共産党中央対外連絡部（中連部）の宋濤ソンタオ部長と会談したと伝えた。

　双方が関心を持つ「重大な問題」や国際情勢が話し合われたといい、習近平シージンピン中国国家主席の早期訪朝案も議題に上ったとみられる。

　会談で正恩氏は、「伝統的な朝中友好を新しい時代の要求に即して発展させる」と表明。関係改善を加速させることで宋氏と一致した。

　複数の中朝関係筋によれば、北朝鮮側が習氏の早期の訪朝を要請。北京の北朝鮮大使館が窓口となり、中連部と訪朝日程の調整を進めている。６月上旬までに行われる予定の米朝首脳会談後、*同月中に訪朝する案も浮上している。*







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/1-jpg.467290/?temp_hash=e5d2c345265b1717721864a0cec99861
http://www.dprktoday.com/content/great/4/sajin/image/2018-04-15-1/img/1.jpg
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=95&s=1&page=1&&no=11685#pos




▲ 경애하는 최고령도자 김정은동지께서
중국공산당 중앙위원회 대외련락부장을 접견하시였다. 주체107(2018)년 4월 18일

http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/feature/TO000301/20180416-OYT1T50008.html
*"*_
*Chinese Art Troupe Feted*

Pyongyang, April 14 (KCNA) 

The International Department of the Central Committee of the Workers’ Party of Korea (WPK) hosted a reception for the Chinese art troupe, on a visit to the DPRK to take part in the 31st April Spring Friendship Art Festival, at Pyongyang Koryo Hotel on Friday evening.

Present there on invitation were the Chinese art troupe led by Song Tao, head of the International Liaison Department of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China, and Li Jinjun, Chinese ambassador to the DPRK, and staff members of his embassy.

On hand were Vice-Chairman Ri Su Yong and Vice Department Director Ri Chang Gun of the WPK Central Committee and officials of the C.C., WPK and the Ministry of Culture.

Ri Su Yong made a speech at the reception.

He said that he gladly greets all members of the Chinese art troupe led by Song Tao, head of the International Liaison Department of the C.C., Communist Party of China, who came to Pyongyang with the warm and sincere friendship of the Chinese people toward the Korean people, as the art mission of friendship carrying into practice the noble intentions of the supreme leaders of the two parties.

The visit to the DPRK by the famous large-scale art troupe of China, at the time when the DPRK-China friendly relations have entered into a fresh high phase with the historic first China visit by the Chairman of the Workers’ Party of Korea, is of weighty significance in carrying forward and developing the DPRK-China friendship as required by the new times and further consolidating the cornerstone of cultural exchange between the two countries, he said.

He expressed belief that all members of the Chinese art troupe would proactively conduct good art activities as the pioneers of the DPRK-China cultural exchange in the future, too, and thus bring joy and encouragement to the peoples of the two countries. He also hoped that the art troupe’s performance in the DPRK would register good success.

Song Tao spoke next.

He said that the current visit of the Chinese art troupe is the first step for implementing the important agreement made by the supreme leaders of the two parties and promoting the development of the China-DPRK friendly relations, as well as a significant cultural and art activity between China and the DPRK.

Chairman *Kim Jong Un* took special steps for the Chinese art troupe’s visit with high priority to it, he said, expressing conviction that the troupe would certainly bring about good success in its performance and decorate a new page in the friendly visits between the two parties and two countries.

The Chinese party and government sincerely hope that the economy of the DPRK would develop and its people would enjoy a happy life, and are convinced that the Korean people would make greater progress in accomplishing the socialist cause under the guidance of the Workers’ Party of Korea headed by Chairman *Kim Jong Un*, he stressed. The reception proceeded in a fraternal and amicable atmosphere.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=e5d2c345265b1717721864a0cec99861
https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/857/41511750441_ddfd890351_b.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/41511750441/



▲ 중국예술단 훌륭한 공연으로 태양절을 뜻깊게 경축 -당과 정부의 간부들이 예술인, 평양시민들과 함께 발레무용극 《붉은 녀성중대》를 관람하였다-_8. Uploaded on April 17, 2018 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=e5d2c345265b1717721864a0cec99861
https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/859/27640992998_f5d0a41923_b.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/27640992998/



▲ 중국예술단 훌륭한 공연으로 태양절을 뜻깊게 경축 -당과 정부의 간부들이 예술인, 평양시민들과 함께 발레무용극 《붉은 녀성중대》를 관람하였다-_8. Uploaded on April 17, 2018 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=e5d2c345265b1717721864a0cec99861
http://www.dprktoday.com/content/great/4/sajin/image/2018-04-17/img/1.jpg
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=95&s=1&page=1&&no=11685#pos



▲ 경애하는 최고령도자 김정은동지께서
중국예술단의 발레무용극 《붉은 녀성중대》를 관람하시였다. 주체107(2018)년 4월 18일

https://exploredprk.com/news/chinese-art-troupe-feted/
*,,*​​_







Spoiler: Link



http://
http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlwflPQYFxU



▲ DPRK Pledges to Consolidate Friendship with China. Published on Apr 15, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Websorber

*North korea's Punggye-ri nuclear reactor unusual activity observed*

From 38north













2418


----------



## Websorber

*North Korea Agrees to Nuclear Inspection, Destroying ICBMs*
Site:Sputniknews


----------



## Websorber

*Punggye-ri Nuclear Test Site: Possible Stand to Observe Explosive Tunnel Closure Identified

Site:38north















*


----------



## Websorber

*North Korea’s Punggye-ri Nuclear Test Site: Viewing Areas Identified and Preparations for Closure Continue*

From: 38north


----------



## Websorber

*Like the Trump-KJU Summit North Korea's nuclear work go up in smoke*


----------



## Websorber

The Punggye-ri Nuclear Test Site Destroyed: A Good Start but New Questions Raised about Irreversibility

Site:38north


----------



## Websorber

*North Korea Razing Key Missile Test Stand*

https://www.38north.org/2018/06/iha...+(38+North:+Informed+Analysis+of+North+Korea)


----------



## Websorber

*North Korea to Destroy Tongchang-ri Missile Test Site
*
http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2018/06/14/2018061401619.html


----------



## Websorber

*Trump Asked Kim Jong Un to Dismantle a 'Missile Engine Testing Site'. What Did He Mean?*

https://thediplomat.com/2018/06/tru...missile-engine-testing-site-what-did-he-mean/


----------



## Websorber

*No Indications of Missile Test Stand Dismantlement Yet *

https://www.38north.org/2018/06/soh...+(38+North:+Informed+Analysis+of+North+Korea)


----------



## 07_SeppDietrich

Lol Kim will so foolish if he really want to disarm his nukes to US of A,i think we remembered what they did to Gaddafi


----------



## Websorber

*More on North Korea’s Missile Test Sites*

https://www.38north.org/2018/06/tes...+(38+North:+Informed+Analysis+of+North+Korea)

*
















*


----------



## Websorber

*No, North Korea Hasn't Blown Up Missile 'Launch Sites' After the June 12 Summit*

https://thediplomat.com/2018/06/no-...issile-launch-sites-after-the-june-12-summit/


----------



## Websorber

*U.S. identifies North Korea missile test site it says Kim committed to destroy*

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...=Feed:+Reuters/worldNews+(Reuters+World+News)


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> North korea does not respect CHINA core interests,we care much more CHINA-PAKISTAN alliance than this little KIM!
> Kim want to be self reliant,let us keep him that way where people eat dust and air!



Sure that all the readers should concur with your statement, as the DPRK's technological achievements are really amazing. North Korea is trully Asia.
North Korea makes us all proud to be Asians. Fingers crossed and God speed, here in China, none can wait until 2020, when the first North Korean astronaut would be launched into space aboard an indigeneously made launcher!
Here a brief sneak peek at the DPRK's outstanding past and future space milestones!








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=5d44bf49994d779d43ad1ae99331ab3b
http://
http://



▲ DPRK Strategic Focus Tree, as of 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*After the Libyan model, Washington holds out Vietnam model for North Korea!*

_
2018/07/09 

U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo on Sunday held out a brighter future for North Korea, urging leader *Kim Jong Un* to follow the path to prosperity taken by Vietnam.

Pompeo was speaking at a business event in Hanoi, Vietnam, after completing a two-day trip to Pyongyang where he met with North Korean officials to discuss the details of a summit agreement between U.S. President Donald Trump and Kim.

"In light of the once-unimaginable prosperity and partnership we have with Vietnam today, I have a message for Chairman *Kim Jong Un*: President Trump believes your country can replicate this path," Pompeo said. "It's yours if you'll seize the moment. The miracle could be yours; it can be your miracle in North Korea as well."

http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/northkorea/2018/07/09/0401000000AEN20180709000400315.html​_
But this is obviously overlooking the DPRK's true might, as the holder of the world's 8th crude oil reserve and first rare earth mineral ore reserve:

_2018/06/29 

In pre-summit meetings with Secretary of State Mike Pompeo in Pyongyang, 
*Kim Jong Un* seems to have expressed his desire *to turn North Korea into a richer country than Vietnam*, according to Lee Jong-seok, a former South Korean unification minister.

http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/news/2018/06/29/0200000000AEN20180629012100315.html​_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> But this is obviously overlooking the DPRK's true might, as the holder of the world's 8th crude oil reserve and first rare earth mineral ore reserve:
> 
> _2018/06/29
> 
> In pre-summit meetings with Secretary of State Mike Pompeo in Pyongyang,
> *Kim Jong Un* seems to have expressed his desire *to turn North Korea into a richer country than Vietnam*, according to Lee Jong-seok, a former South Korean unification minister.
> 
> http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/news/2018/06/29/0200000000AEN20180629012100315.html​_



Not surpising, when one is mocking President George H.W. Bush's “Thousand Points of Light”:

_*Trump under fire for mocking senior Bush*

Sun Jul 8, 2018 05:54PM

US President Donald Trump has stirred controversy by poking fun at former President George H.W. Bush and his “Thousand Points of Light” slogan.

Bush, the 41st US president, is also referred to as "Bush 41", "Bush the Elder" and "Bush Senior" to distinguish him from his eldest son, George W. Bush, who became the 43rd US president.

“Thousand Points of Light. I never quite got that one. What the hell is that? Has anyone ever figured that one out?”  Trump said during a free-wheeling campaign rally Thursday in Montana.

Bush, 94, used the slogan to name a private organization he had established to promote volunteerism.

http://217.218.67.231/Detail/2018/07/08/567494/US-Bush-Trump-slogans​_







Spoiler: Link



http://
*Flight to the Lights 2 - Flying with auroras*
By Taichi NAKAMURA, Trace of Light Photography
Published on Mar 30, 2018
Chasing the Southern Lights. Captured from the Boing jet Dreamliner that was chartered for the ultimate aurora chasers' project “Flight to the Lights” during 22-23 March 2018. The plane departed from the largest airport in South Island New Zealand and went further south where it is close to Antarctica and where the Aurora Oval is, the place where the aurora is highly active. This video contains most of aurora's activity during the flight observed from the port side of the plane. Small reflections from the wing beacon and internal lights occasionally is in the frame. Captured with Sony ILCE-7S (a7s). Standard Youtube licence Sharing greatly appreciated with attribution
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In-ZbBDAWkQ



▲ For the clueless, a glimpse at the U.S. 20,000 orbital psychotronic satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

North Korea was already an industrialized country since early 20th century. It cannot follow the path of Vietnam, which is still not an industrialized country even now, although some lessons can be shared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 07_SeppDietrich

https://below-the-turret-ring.blogspot.com/2016/03/photographs-from-north-korean-atgm-tests.html 

Good article talking about Bulsae-3 and estimation Pokpung-ho tank armor


----------



## Websorber

*Exclusive: Revealing Kangson, North Korea's First Covert Uranium Enrichment Site*

https://thediplomat.com/2018/07/exc...-koreas-first-covert-uranium-enrichment-site/


----------



## Websorber

*North Korea Begins Dismantling Key Facilities at the Sohae Satellite Launching Station*

*https://www.38north.org/2018/07/sohae072318/*


----------



## Websorber

*Expansion of North Korea’s Solid Fuel Ballistic Missile Program: The Eight Year Old Case of the Chemical Materials Institute*

https://www.38north.org/2018/07/cmi072518/












*North Korean Engine Dismantlement at Sohae Reversible ‘Within Months*

*https://thediplomat.com/2018/07/us-...mantlement-at-sohae-reversible-within-months/*

*



*


----------



## Websorber

*U.S. spy agencies: North Korea is working on new missiles*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...09212fb69c2_story.html?utm_term=.4c1e0b293c2d


----------



## Websorber

*US Intelligence: North Korea Is Continuing to Produce ICBM's*

https://thediplomat.com/2018/07/us-intelligence-north-korea-is-continuing-to-produce-icbms/


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Websorber said:


> North Korean Engine Dismantlement at Sohae Reversible ‘Within Months




This article begs the question: can North Korea launch a satellite by October 2018 to compete with the new South Korean 75-ton thrust rocket engine powered KSLV-II TLV (26.1m length, 2.6m diameter, 53 tons mass) maiden flight, and this without using the Sohae Space Launch Center?
Some have speculated that NADA could use a TEL launched 3 stages Hwasong-15 to place into orbit a satellite of several hundreds of kilograms.
But this would basically be a militarized space launcher converted from the Hwasong-15 ICBM. And the same have been proven wrong in the past for claiming that the Unha space launcher was the double of some military ICBM. The Hwasong-12/14/15 were the true ICBMs, based on a totally different rocket engine.

The following could be a credible solution: a new satellite carrier that would be launched from any civilian airfield, released from an airplane, and with a new 3 stages solid propellant rocket, requiring minimum preparation time.


_*China to develop satellite-delivery rockets released from airplanes*

Updated: 2017-03-07 07:56


China will develop a new generation of rockets launched from aircraft that can put satellites into space, according to Li Tongyu, the head of carrier rocket development at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.

Air-launched rockets can rapidly replace dysfunctional satellites or, in cases of disaster relief, quickly send up Earth observation satellites to assist in the effort, Li said.

Designers at the academy, which is the main developer of Chinese carrier rockets, have designed a model capable of sending a payload of about 100 kilograms into low Earth orbit and are ready to produce one if the government asks, he said. They plan to design a larger rocket that could carry 200 kg into orbit.

"The Y-20 strategic transport plane will be the carrier of these rockets. The jet will hold a rocket within its fuselage and release it at a certain altitude. The rocket will be ignited after it leaves the plane," Li said.

Large satellites will still have to be put into orbit with conventional rockets, experts said.

Delivery of the Y-20 to the Chinese Air Force began in July. It is China's first domestically developed heavy-lift transport plane and has a maximum takeoff weight of more than 200 metric tons and a maximum payload of about 66 tons, aviation experts said.

Solid-fuel rockets can be launched from planes much faster than land-based, liquid-fueled rockets, where preparation can take days, weeks or longer, in part because it takes so much time to pump in the fuel, experts said.

Each mission involving a solid-fuel rocket launched by a Y-20 would take only 12 hours of preparation to place a 200 kg satellite into a sun-synchronous orbit 700 km above Earth, according to estimates by Long Lehao, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, and other researchers at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. The estimates were in an article published in October in the Journal of Deep-Space Exploration.

Other advantages of such rockets are that they are flexible in deployment and use and do not need ground infrastructure, said Pang Zhihao, executive editor-in-chief of Space International magazine. They also are less susceptible to bad weather and launch costs are lower than those of ground-launched rockets, he added.

The United States undertook the world's first air-launched space mission in 1990, in which a Pegasus rocket developed by the former Orbital Sciences Corp was launched from a refitted B-52 strategic bomber to send two small satellites into orbit. Since then, 43 Pegasus missions have been carried out, with the most recent in December.

Several US space companies, including Virgin Galactic and Generation Orbit Launch Services, are developing air-launched rockets.

Chinese designers have been quietly working on the concept for years. China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, parent of Li's academy, displayed a scale model of a winged, solid-propellant, air-launched rocket in 2006 at the Sixth China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, Guangdong province. 


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-03/07/content_28456275.htm​_

A North Korean Air Force Ilyushin Il-76 could be used, with performance nearly comparable to the PLAAF Xi'an Y-20.
A Pukguksong-3 solid propellant winged rocket derivative would be able to achieve slightly lesser orbital payload capabilities than Orbital Sciences Corporation's Pegasus.

Pegasus air-launched rocket developed by Orbital Sciences Corporation

•Mass: 18,500 kg (Pegasus), 23,130 kg (Pegasus XL)
•Length: 16.9 m (Pegasus), 17.6 m (Pegasus XL)
•Diameter: 1.27 m
•Wing span: 6.7 m
•Payload: 443 kg (1.18 m diameter, 2.13 m length)


North Korean Pukguksong-3 solid propellant rocket

•Mass: ?
•Length: ~13 m ?
•Diameter: >1.4 m ?
•Wing span: N/A
•Payload: several hundreds of kg 

PLAAF Xi'an Y-20

•Payload: 66 tonnes
•Length: 47 m 
•Height: 15 m 
•Cruise speed: Mach 0.75
•Service ceiling: 13,000 m 

North Korean Air Force Ilyushin Il-76

•Payload: 42 tonnes (Il-76M), 48 tonnes (Il-76MD), 60 tonnes (Il-76MD-90A) 
•Length: 46.59 m 
•Height: 14.76 m 
•Maximum speed: 900 km/h, Mach 0.82 depending on altitude
•Service ceiling: 13,000 m 









Spoiler: Links



http://www.china-arms.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/DF-21D-air-launch-variant-2-300x170.jpg
http://
http://www.china-arms.com/2015/09/r...ariant-of-df-21d-anti-ship-ballistic-missile/



▲ China's air-launched satellite-delivery rocket 







Spoiler: Links



http://www.china-arms.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/DF-21D-air-launch-variant-and-IL-76.jpg
http://
http://www.china-arms.com/2015/09/r...ariant-of-df-21d-anti-ship-ballistic-missile/



▲ China's air-launched satellite-delivery rocket







Spoiler: Links



http://www.china-arms.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/DF-21D-air-launch-variant.jpg
http://
http://www.china-arms.com/2015/09/r...ariant-of-df-21d-anti-ship-ballistic-missile/



▲ China's air-launched satellite-delivery rocket







Spoiler: Links



http://www.china-arms.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/H-6-rocket.jpg
http://
http://www.china-arms.com/2015/09/r...ariant-of-df-21d-anti-ship-ballistic-missile/



▲ China's air-launched satellite-delivery rocket








Spoiler: Links



http://
http://img.meyet.com/forum/201808/01/004244azivf3u4nfi3i3nf.jpg
http://bbs.meyet.com/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=321328&pid=3860950



▲ 轰-6KH上月成功发射高超音速反舰导弹（7M.）







Spoiler: Links



http://
http://img.meyet.com/forum/201808/01/005225jnnhdhhr0h0yhg0n.jpg
http://bbs.meyet.com/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=321328&pid=3860950



▲ 轰-6KH上月成功发射高超音速反舰导弹（7M.）







Spoiler: Links



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DH4Ru05WsAA_kFz.jpg
http://
https://twitter.com/RebeccaRambar/status/900176707898007552



▲ North Korean Pukguksong-3 solid propellant rocket


----------



## Websorber

*More Progress on Dismantling Facilities at the Sohae Satellite Launching Station*

*https://www.38north.org/2018/08/sohae080718/*

*









*


----------



## Websorber

*North Korea’s Sinpo South Shipyard: Low Level Activity*

https://www.38north.org/2018/08/sinpo08162018/


----------



## Websorber

*Update on North Korea’s Sohae Satellite Launching Station*

https://www.38north.org/2018/08/sohae082218/


----------



## Websorber

*Update on North Korea’s Foundation Day Military Parade Preparations*

https://www.38north.org/2018/08/mirim082418/


----------



## Websorber

*Update on North Korea’s Foundation Day Military Parade Preparations*

*https://www.38north.org/2018/09/mirim090418/*

*









*


----------



## Websorber

*Kim Jong Un’s Military Parade Is About to Show Trump ‘Rocket Man’ Is Back*

*https://www.thedailybeast.com/kim-jong-uns-military-parade-is-a-fck-you-to-trump-9?ref=wrap*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

New weapons at Parade.













Video of Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72B

vostok said:


> New weapons at Parade.
> View attachment 497779


What the hell is that??? Strela's in BTR?


----------



## vostok

T-72B said:


> What the hell is that??? Strela's in BTR?


Defenitly not Strela. Their Strela is on the last picture. May be some NK anti-tank missiles.


----------



## vostok




----------



## Websorber

*Sohae Satellite Launching Station: No New Dismantlement Activity*

*https://www.38north.org/2018/10/sohae100418/*

*












*


----------



## Websorber

*Sohae Satellite Launching Station: Activity at a Launch Pad Fuel/Oxidizer Bunker*

*https://www.38north.org/2018/10/sohae101018/*

*












*


----------



## Websorber

*Toward a Ban on Deployment and Production of Kim’s Missiles*

https://www.38north.org/2018/11/lsigal110518/


----------



## Websorber

*North Korea’s Sohae Satellite Launching Station: Low Level Activity Continues*

https://www.38north.org/2018/11/sohae110818/


----------



## Websorber

*The Sakkanmol Missile Operating Base*

*https://beyondparallel.csis.org/undeclared-north-korea-sakkanmol-missile-operating-base/*

*






*


----------



## Websorber

*North Korea’s Hwasong-14 ICBM: New Data Indicates Shorter Range Than Many Thought*

*https://www.38north.org/2018/11/melleman112918/*

*



*


----------



## Websorber

*New satellite images reveal activity at unidentified North Korean missile base*

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/12/05/politics/north-korea-satellite-images-missile-base/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Sure that all the readers should concur with your statement, as the DPRK's technological achievements are really amazing. North Korea is trully Asia.
> North Korea makes us all proud to be Asians. Fingers crossed and God speed, here in China, none can wait until 2020, when the first North Korean astronaut would be launched into space aboard an indigeneously made launcher!
> Here a brief sneak peek at the DPRK's outstanding past and future space milestones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=5d44bf49994d779d43ad1ae99331ab3b
> 
> 
> ▲ DPRK Strategic Focus Tree, as of 2018.



*Commentary*

Confirmed, from now on, North Korea can send a man into space into a suborbital flight any time it wants!

An unknown new space launcher suitable to launch a single astronaut into a suborbital spaceflight and maybe even into LEO, and based on a Hwasong-15 ICBM seems to have been revealed on the occasion of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country, held in September 2018. The depiction an astronaut along a manned spacecraft stacked on a rocket stage powered by two engines and extended by a skirt, thus similar to the Hwasong-15 configuration, has been displayed with a new civilian mosltly white paint, instead of the mostly black military paint. 








Spoiler: Links



https://i.imgur.com/POuD0B2.jpg
http://
http://



▲ Picture from a video published on Sep 25, 2018, of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country, taken at T=0:54:07.








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F42BzUHsnQ



▲ Video published on Sep 25, 2018, of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country.







Spoiler: Links



https://i.imgur.com/tlNwBlw.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Djb_NnzV4AEcLEO.jpg
https://twitter.com/isnjh/status/1024286771373199361?lang=fa



▲ Speculative artistic rendering of the civilian Hwasong-15 TEL launched rocket. 6:32 AM - 31 Jul 2018.

*See also:*
• [단독] “북한 새 인공위성, 이동식 발사대로 조만간 발사 계획”; 2017.12.26; https://news.joins.com/article/22233031

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Websorber

*Identifying DPRK Machine Plants*

*https://www.armscontrolwonk.com/archive/1206662/identifying-dprk-machine-plants/*

*












*


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> To see the peace-loving North Korean people as warmongers, only shows how brainwashed one is, being exposed to the 24/7/365 hideous enemy's propaganda.
> 
> Indeed, the great Choson people has always stated that its legitimate and only goal was the right of peaceful coexistence among all nations.
> 
> As a proof of *His* goodwill, *General Kim Jong Un* will no hesitate to contribute to the world denuclearization, if *He* could in return obtain the withdrawal of all U.S. troops stationed in the Korean peninsula, and lead a reunified _Federal Republic of Korea_, formula first proposed by *Kim Il Sung*, another Great Person of the Mt. Paektu.
> 
> Moreover, Choson's treasured nuclear sword is nothing compared to its next and still top secret superweapon in development, and known only to a few outside of North Korea, as _The Relativistic Through-Crust-and-Mantle (classified) particle WMD_, unlocked by having mastered thermonuclear fusion technologies.









Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=aaa878e4c1bc4a207b079d78e7f2f421
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3259544f306b7a6333566d54/img/9dd4a648-5526-463b-8a34-06507ef16dbc.jpg
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3259544f306b7a6333566d54/share_p.html



▲ Flashforward, Kim Jong Un inspecting a model of the 500 Meters Giant Parabolic Photon Concentrator (FAST Radio Telescope, Guizhou Province, P.R.C.). 





The DPRK official media have disclosed back in 2016, the Next Generation North Korean WMD and the only real game changer. Be warned, no nuclear blackmail can ever work against the invincible DPRK!

*Destruction of Nuclear Bombs Using Ultra-High Energy Neutrino Beam*

Hirotaka Sugawara (Univ. of Hawaii), Hiroyuki Hagura (KEK), Toshiya Sanami (KEK)

(Submitted on 7 May 2003 (v1), last revised 29 Jun 2003 (this version, v2))

We discuss the possibility of utilizing the ultra-high energy neutrino beam (about 1000 TeV) to detect and destroy the nuclear bombs wherever they are and whoever possess them. 

https://arxiv.org/pdf/hep-ph/0305062.pdf


*Neutrino Counter Nuclear Weapon*

Alfred Tang

(Submitted on 26 May 2008 (v1), last revised 25 Jun 2013 (this version, v4))

Radiations produced by neutrino-antineutrino annihilation at the Z0 pole can be used to heat up the primary stage of a thermonuclear warhead and can in principle detonate the device remotely. Neutrino-antineutrino annihilation can also be used as a tactical assault weapon to target hideouts that are unreachable by conventional means. 

I. INTRODUCTION
Nuclear weapon is the most destructive kind among weapons of mass destruction. Hiroshima and Nagasaki are lessons in history that shall never be repeated. Since the end of World War II, world leaders had tried to control the proliferation of nuclear weapons by political means such as the Nuclear Non-proliferation Treaty in 1968. Many countries did not sign the treaty. In fact it seems that more and more countries are pursuing nuclear weapon programs nowadays. After September 11, the concern is that nuclear weapons will fall into the hands of terrorists. Strategically speaking the importance of a counter nuclear weapon may soon rival that of the nuclear weapon itself. The purpose of this paper is to explore the possibility of a neutrino counter nuclear weapon technology. The idea of using neutrinos to detonate or melt a nuclear weapon was first proposed by H. Sugawara, H. Hagura and T. Sanami [1]. Their futuristic design is based on a 1 PeV neutrino beam operating at 50 GW. It is unlikely that such an intense ultra high energy neutrino beam can be realized in the near future. Even if such a neutrino beam is made available, its radiation hazard will render it politically nonviable. Other proposals such as installing neutron detectors at the border to intercept nuclear materials had been considered. The current trend of non-proliferation policy is focused on monitoring the production of fissile fuels. Research is being conducted to use anti-neutrino detectors to this end [2]. Anti-neutrinos are produced in nuclear fission through beta decay. They are indicators of the fissile fuel composition of the nuclear reactor. Neutrino signatures of the fissile fuels cannot be tampered with by virtue of the very small reaction cross section of neutrinos at low energy. On the other hand, the small reaction probability also means small detection probability so that large detectors are needed to detect them. A sample idea is to deploy hundreds of kilo-ton liquid scintillor detectors at 1000 km distance from the reactor to monitor the reactor anti-neutrino spectrum. The challenges of using anti-neutrino to monitor reactor are that (1) a rogue nation will not voluntarily allow IAEA to build anti-neutrino detectors around its reactors, (2) the number of anti-neutrino detectors must increase 4 folds for every doubling of reactor-detector distance, and (3) reactors are not needed if a rogue nation opts for uranium instead of plutonium bombs. For these reasons, anti-neutrino detectors are probably not the ultimate solution to non-proliferation. Another possible non-proliferation strategy is to develop a technology that counters nuclear weapons.

This paper proposes an alternative idea for a neutrino counter nuclear weapon that shares some similarities with the idea presented in Reference [1] but is technologically feasible, relatively cheap and safe. The present idea is to focus a neutrino beam and an antineutrino beam together in a small region to allow them to annihilate so that high energy radiations are released as reaction products. The radiations cause neutron spallation in the sub-critical nuclear material and initiate fission reactions. The plutonium heats up, ignites the chemical explosive around the fissile (fissionable material) in the primary stage of a thermonuclear warhead and subsequently detonates the nuclear weapon. The reason of thinking about neutrino for this application is that neutrino cannot be shielded. It can hit a target such as a nuclear submarine from the other side of the globe and can penetrate a deep underground concrete bunker and missile silo. Since neutrino can penetrate the planet to reach a nuclear weapon on the other side of the globe near the speed of light, a neutrino counter nuclear weapon is in principle untraceable and indefensible. It is suggested that a neutrino counter nuclear weapon is 100% effective [3]. 

The trade-off of developing a counter weapon is the introduction of a new weapon. If the new weapon is less destructive than the original weapon, an ethical argument can be made in support of its development. If remote detonation of a nuclear weapon is made possible by a neutrino counter weapon, a nuclear weapon in the homeland becomes a liability so that there is a real strategic incentive to reduce the stockpile. In that case, there will be a much more convincing political reason to promote non-proliferation. This work aims to study the theoretical feasibility of the neutrino counter nuclear weapon as a first step in this direction. The use of neutrino as a tactical assault weapon will also be discussed.

https://arxiv.org/pdf/0805.3991.pdf


*Reference:*
中微子武器有可能吗？国内研究现状如何？ 
https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2523440-1-1.html







Spoiler: Links



http://www.dprktoday.com/content/photo/2016/20160304-kp-01-10.jpg
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=42&no=1964
http://www.xici.net/d228225918.htm



▲ DPRK Orbital Solar Concentrator Counter Nuclear Weapon. 주체105(2016)년 3월 4일 







Spoiler: Links



https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4885/31487803767_7c98fddf26_b.jpg
http://
https://www.flickr.com/photos/arirangmeari/31487803767/



▲ DPRK Directed Energy Counter Nuclear Weapon. Uploaded on December 23, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*First Official North Korean Disclosure Of A New Solid Propellant ICBM/SLV*




Optimus prime said:


> babu @SOHEIL r u sure about the design of ghaem,like urs?



Here are my photogrammetric analysis on a 40 meters length, 4 stages solid propellant SLV/ICBM with ~4 meters diameter first stage.
The thrust might exceed the 1,000 tons force and the payload capability ~ 20 tons in LEO. This in correlation with hints from North Korea.







Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=4fa773c54f3a4de7afc07baa78874e52


▲ 9/9/2011 satellite imagery of the Shahid Modarres Garrison facility (35°37'27.43"N 50°52'28.24"E), just before the November 12, 2011 explosion.
Photogrammetric measurements of a booster's first stage or second stage black solid propellant section indicate a ~3 meters maximum diameter, and a ~1 meter inner diameter.
This larger stage might be assembled from ~6 of these sections (~6 visible on the image).
Two ~3 meters cylinders of obviously even greater length (as indicated by the shadow) are also visible just 80 meters south at the entrance of another bulding.
Smaller stage of ~2 meters are also visible.
This smaller stage might be assembled from ~5 of these sections.








Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=4fa773c54f3a4de7afc07baa78874e52


▲ 27/JUN/2011 satellite imagery of the Shahid Modarres Garrison facility (35°37'23.63"N 50°52'14.54"E), just before the November 12, 2011 explosion.
Photogrammetric measurements of a ~4 meter maximum diameter white cylinder and ~ 1.25 inner diameter, possibly a solid motor casing mold for a first stage booster.
Several brown, green and white cylinders of ~10 meters long and ~2 and ~3 meters diameters.









Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...9/?temp_hash=287c88e83c8e7d241a355dbeee1658ea


▲ 2012 satellite image of the ~10 meters circular exhaust's pit at the Tonghae Space Center's Launch Complex 3, suitable to support the *4.5 meters diameter* solid propellant Unha-27 launcher.








Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=4fa773c54f3a4de7afc07baa78874e52


▲ 9 Sept 2011 satellite imagery of the Shahid Modarres Garrison facility, solid motor static test firing site with no less than 8 horizontal static test stands in a row among others in the area that clearly show the burn mark obstructions from their gas jet firings (35°36'26.26"N 50°52'18.94"E), just before the November 12, 2011 explosion.
Photogrammetric measurements of ~60 to 90 meters ground burn mark from gas jet firings. 








Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=4fa773c54f3a4de7afc07baa78874e52


▲ 9 Sept 2011 satellite imagery of the Shahid Modarres Garrison facility, solid motor static test firing site with no less than 8 horizontal static test stands in a row among others in the area that clearly show the burn mark obstructions from their gas jet firings (35°36'26.26"N 50°52'18.94"E), just before the November 12, 2011 explosion.
Simulated ~40 meters Ghaem SLV scaled to the ~90 meters ground burn mark from gas jet firings, according to the rocket to flame length 1:2 ratio. 




SOHEIL said:


> *Iranian Second Space & Strategic Rocket Launch Center*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178443​



Hey dude @SOHEIL, look at your Father Christmas's present! A first ever disclosure of the North Korean version of the Iranian "Qaem" SLV, powered by a single main engine in the first stage, with a second stage of smaller diameter, and no air fins in the first stage, thus very similar to your CGI rendering!







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=6ba5bcf978aaec64805ed0e0e5fd3702
http://
http://



▲ Artistic and speculative CGI rendering by Soheil of the still undisclosed Iranian Qaem ICBM/SLV.







Spoiler: Links



http://www.dprktoday.com/content/photo/2016/20160304-kp-01-7.jpg
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=42&no=1964
왕들의 궁전-만경대학생소년궁전을 찾아서 (2)
나어린 미술가들의 솜씨
访王的宫殿--万景台学生少年宫（2） 
儿童美术家的手艺
16-03-09 10:51
http://www.xici.net/d228225918.htm



▲ North Korean version of the Iranian "Qaem" SLV. 주체105(2016)년 3월 4일

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*North Korea Could Hold 100 Nuclear Warheads By 2020*

2019/01/17

By 2020 North Korea could possess as many as 100 nuclear warheads. 

That's the startling conclusion of a January 2019 report from RAND, a California think tank with close ties to the U.S. military. 
...
According to the report, North Korea is estimated to have 15 to 60 nuclear warheads, and by 2020, it can increase from at least 30 to a maximum of 100. 
...
With an arsenal of up to 100 nuclear warheads and a wide range of rockets to deliver them, Pyongyang could pursue a nuclear-war strategy that might actually work, RAND explained in its report. 

"The DPRK could explode one or more early in a conflict as a warning, while reserving a salvo of 20 to 60 weapons to attack military targets like troop concentrations, air bases and seaports," the think tank posited. 

"This would leave enough for a final salvo of 30 to 40 weapons to threaten attacks against cities in South Korea, Japan, China, Russia and—if they develop the delivery means—targets in the United States." 

For its report, RAND war-gamed a North Korean attack on Seoul's wealthy Gangnam district. "Roughly half the size of Manhattan, Gangnam—a district of Seoul—is a major economic center and home to many large companies, such as Google and IBM. With some of the most expensive real estate in the country, the district is also considered the most affluent in all of South Korea. Consequences of a single DPRK nuclear attack on Gangnam would be severe." 

If Pyongyang struck Gangnam with a 100-kiloton airburst nuke, 400,000 people instantly might die. Another million could suffer injuries. 

U.S. president Donald Trump's June 2018 meeting with North Korean leader Kim Jong Un in Singapore didn't result in any meaningful progress toward disarmament. Shortly after the summit, Trump falsely declared that the DPRK was "no longer a nuclear threat." 

As of early 2019, the Trump administration reportedly was scouting potential locations for a second Kim-Trump summit. 


http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=43656&section=sc29&section2=

*Source:*

https://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/tools/TL200/TL271/RAND_TL271.pdf



*U.S. 'Likely to Accept Nortk Korea as Nuclear Power'*

January 18, 2019 12:27

The U.S. will probably accept that North Korea is a nuclear-armed state in the not-too-distant future, experts said at a two-day forum co-hosted by the Chosun Ilbo this week.

Jonathan Pollack of the Brookings Institution, which co-hosted the event, said diplomats from both sides are worried that North Korea will consolidate its status as a nuclear-armed state in talks with the U.S. backed by the South Korean government's dovish approach to the North.

Experts predicted that Washington and Pyongyang will agree on a nuclear freeze rather than complete denuclearization at their second summit.

Evans Revere of the Brookings Institution said, "Washington's 'Plan A' -- engaging directly with the North Korean leader to convince him to denuclearize -- has failed. It is now time to think about 'Plan B' ...what several U.S. administrations have vowed never to allow: a permanently nuclear-armed North Korea."  Revere instead called for "massive" sanctions and pressure on the North.

Participants forecast that Trump will make another unexpected concession at his next summit with North Korean leader Kim Jong-un that could strain the South Korea-U.S. alliance, much as he did during the first summit last year, when he unilaterally pledged to halt joint military drills with South Korea.

Park Won-gon at Handong Global University said, "I think it would be the worst-case scenario, but we cannot rule out the possibility of a unilateral removal of a Terminal High-Altitude Area Defense battery here." 

Easing sanctions, which is among North Korea's key demands, will not be easy due to UN resolutions and U.S. laws, but redeployment of American strategic assets is in Trump's gift. "Trump's capricious decisions are well known, so close consultation between Seoul and Washington is necessary to prevent that," Park said.

And Shin added, "North Korea will focus on the subtle differences in opinion between [South] Korea, the U.S. and China on denuclearization, cross-border economic projects and the Seoul-Washington alliance, and attempt to drive a wedge into the alliance."







http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/01/18/2019011801261.html​
This would be the Triumph of Supreme Leader King Jong Un who has made the U.S. accept North Korea as a Nuclear Power, an exploit Iran is not likely to equal any time soon! Indeed, Marshal Kim Jong Un, a peerlessly Great Person of the Mt Paektu, has tamed the toothless U.S. paper tiger with his bare hands!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Websorber

*North Korea: The Sino-ri Missile Operating Base and Strategic Force Facilities*

*https://beyondparallel.csis.org/und...perating-base-and-strategic-force-facilities/*

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Commentary*
> 
> Confirmed, from now on, North Korea can send a man into space into a suborbital flight any time it wants!
> 
> An unknown new space launcher suitable to launch a single astronaut into a suborbital spaceflight and maybe even into LEO, and based on a Hwasong-15 ICBM seems to have been revealed on the occasion of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country, held in September 2018. The depiction an astronaut along a manned spacecraft stacked on a rocket stage powered by two engines and extended by a skirt, thus similar to the Hwasong-15 configuration, has been displayed with a new civilian mosltly white paint, instead of the mostly black military paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/POuD0B2.jpg
> 
> 
> ▲ Picture from a video published on Sep 25, 2018, of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country, taken at T=0:54:07.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F42BzUHsnQ
> 
> 
> ▲ Video published on Sep 25, 2018, of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/tlNwBlw.jpg
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Djb_NnzV4AEcLEO.jpg
> https://twitter.com/isnjh/status/1024286771373199361?lang=fa
> 
> 
> ▲ Speculative artistic rendering of the civilian Hwasong-15 TEL launched rocket. 6:32 AM - 31 Jul 2018.
> 
> *See also:*
> • [단독] “북한 새 인공위성, 이동식 발사대로 조만간 발사 계획”; 2017.12.26; https://news.joins.com/article/22233031



Confirmation of the existence of a civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, first disclosed on the occasion of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country, held in September 2018.
This second time disclosure, has taken place on the occasion of the Celebrations of New Year's Day on January 1st 2019, in Pyongyang, seemingly at the Kim Il Sun Square.
In a modus operandi that now seems familiar to the foreign GEOINT/OSINT analysts, pictures of young children playing with kites have been used to display the drawing of some new space launchers. 
Last year in the same place, a future Unha (Unha-9?) space launcher painted on a kid's kite during the Day of The Shining Star 2018 on 16 February 2018, and Korean New Year 2018 holiday period, at Kim Il Sun Square, Pyongyan, was presented.
This January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently!







Spoiler: Link



https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7832/32689838498_e0bb7e8046_b.jpg

Celebrating New Year's Day January 1 in various places -_3
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/32689838498/



▲ January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently! Uploaded on January 2, 2019 







Spoiler: Link



https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7836/32689838748_2ee771966c_b.jpg
Celebrating New Year's Day January 1 in various places -_2
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/32689838748/



▲ January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently! Uploaded on January 2, 2019


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Which Nation Will Be The 4th To Join the Elite Club of Spacefaring Nations?*

If successful, it will join the U.S.S.R., the U.S. and China in the elite club of countries to achieve homegrown human spaceflight. 

*Claim for North Korea*

Recently, North Korean official media have published an article relating the exploits of the legendary eighth-century great traveler, the Buddhist monk Hyecho from the Silla Kingdom of Korea.
The first ever Korean to have travel from Korea to Persia.



*Hyecho and the «Memoir of the pilgrimage to the five kingdoms of India»*

주체107(2018)년 12월 1일 

Hyecho (704–787), 慧超, Sanskrit: Prajñāvikrama; pinyin: Hui Chao, was a Buddhist monk from Silla, one of the Three Kingdoms of Korea. 

Hyecho studied esoteric Buddhism in Tang China, initially under Śubhakarasiṃha and then under the famous Indian monk Vajrabodhi who praised Hyecho as "one of six living persons who were well-trained in the five sections of the Buddhist canon." 

On the advice of his Indian teachers in China, he set out for India in 723 to acquaint himself with the language and culture of the land of the Buddha. 

During his journey to India, Hyecho wrote a travelogue in Chinese named Wang ocheonchukguk jeon (hanja: 往五天竺國傳) which means, "Memoir of the pilgrimage to the five kingdoms of India." 

It is the first known overseas travelogue written in Chinese by a Korean and contains information about the political, cultural and economic customs of India and central Asia at that time. The five Indian kingdoms in the work's title refer to West, East, North, South and Central India. This scroll is estimated as the first East Asian travelogue to the Islamic world. 

He went to the coastal countries and crossed Persia (Iran) to reach the region known as the Eastern Empire, before returning to China in the year 727.

Hyecho traveled most of his journey by road for several years, traveling a distance of about 10,000 km, recording in details his experiences.

It took Hyecho approximately four years to complete his journey. The travelogue contains much information on local diet, languages, climate, cultures, and political situations. 







Spoiler: Links



http://www.dprktoday.com/content/gisa/2018/20181201-k6-01-1.jpg
http://
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=2&no=35859



▲ Hyejo's voyage, the first Korean in history to discover Persia.

http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=2&no=35859​
*Long Term Goal Of North Korea's Space Program*

*Commentary*

Should this trend be confirmed, then this is really the beginning of the China Century or Pax Sinica, that will more and more likely supersede the 20th century's Pax Americana. With its current first world reserve of rare earth mineral, China could definitely put and end to the U.S. hegemony by securing the access to the North Korean rare earth that even surpass the Chinese's by tenfold. Having exhausted their rare earth mineral ore reserve during the Cold War, both the U.S.S.R. and the U.S. can no longer sustain the same pace in the hightech race with China, in the field of supercomputers, semiconductor microchips, lasers, smartphones, radars, missiles, particle accelerators, satellites, etc.. Today, China is even driving a final nail into the U.S. Dystopian Empire's coffin, by landing the Chang'e-4 lunar rover in the South Pole-Aitken Basin, the largest, deepest and oldest known crater in the solar system. Thus the best place to find rare earth mineral. The Chinese Yutu-2 lunar rover will be the first to probe it with ground-penetrating radar and measure its mineral composition with an infrared spectrometer. If rare earth mineral is present, China might find it, before any large scale industrial extraction could begin by 2030, with the first Chinese moon base.


https://defence.pk/pdf/goto/post?id=11092649#post-11092649​
*Hurry-up Mr. Xi Jinping, for H.E. Kim Jong Un is not going to remain a passive onlooker, but will clean sweep all the lunar rare earth mineral ore reserve for the DPRK!*







Spoiler: Links



https://www.stephangladieu.fr/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/sg_north-korea_42.jpg
http://
https://www.stephangladieu.fr/article-08-fr/



▲ Flashforward: Pyongyang No. 1 Senior-middle School, October 2017.







Spoiler: Links



https://www.stephangladieu.fr/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/sg_north-korea_50.jpg
http://
https://www.stephangladieu.fr/article-08-fr/



▲ Flashforward: Pyongyang Munsu water Park, June 2017.

*North Korean Lunar Exploration Program (조선달탐사: NKLEP)*







Spoiler: Link



https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4266/35069110586_128ceef6a2_b.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/35069110586/



▲ Schematics of the orbital trajectory of the North Korean Lunar Exploration Program Phase III: lunar sample-return mission. 
Launched with a heavy Unha-20 booster able to place 5t into a LTO, sometimes after 2026. Splash landing of the return capsule in the Pacific Ocean.
Participants in the 8th Congress of the Korean Children's Union visiting the Science-Technology Complex in Pyongyang, on June 5, 2017. 


North Korean Lunar Exploration Program Video

Published on Oct 28, 2015







Spoiler: Link



http://



▲ *Note:* At t=666 seconds (11m06s), possibly the section dedicated to the future North Korean *lunar exploration program (Unha-9, Unha-20)*, as disclosed back in 2012; Hint at future Phase Three with lunar lander and sample-return.








Spoiler: Link



http://
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CPqTpny_vo



▲ Uncensored backup video: At T=3m06s section dedicated to the future North Korean *lunar exploration program (Unha-9, Unha-20)*, as disclosed back in 2012; Hint at future Phase Three with lunar lander and sample-return.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=f0696981e316a621e41a6aa89fd1d229
http://www.jokeitup.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/5/files/2015/03/North-Korea.jpg
http://www.jokeitup.com/funny/north-korea-2/



▲ Official and ambitious goal of North Korea's space program, the exploitation of the lunar rare earths reserve.

*Feasibility for North Korea*

A suborbital manned flight may be attempted within six months from any civilian or military airfield, as the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 intercontinental ballistic missile allows North Korea's NADA space agency, to conduct space launches without the need of any supporting space center, least from Sohae SLC currently under reconstruction.







Spoiler: Links



http://gallery.military.ir/albums/userpics/10314/2_281329.jpg
http://
http://www.military.ir/forums/profile/14637-bds110/content/?type=forums_topic_post&page=3



▲ Hwasong-15 ICBM.







Spoiler: Links



https://i.imgur.com/tlNwBlw.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Djb_NnzV4AEcLEO.jpg
https://twitter.com/isnjh/status/1024286771373199361?lang=fa



▲ Mobile civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM. 







Spoiler: Links



http://gallery.military.ir/albums/userpics/10314/2_281529.jpg
http://
http://www.military.ir/forums/profile/14637-bds110/content/?type=forums_topic_post&page=3



▲ North Korean Hwasong-15 reentry vehicle, U.S. Titan 2 Mk.6 reentry vehicle and Chinese FSW recoverable capsule. 







Spoiler: Links



http://gallery.military.ir/albums/userpics/10314/2_281429.jpg
http://
http://www.military.ir/forums/profile/14637-bds110/content/?type=forums_topic_post&page=3



▲ North Korean Hwasong-15 reentry vehicle. 







Spoiler: Links



https://i.imgur.com/LlVBSku.jpg
http://
http://



▲ Irano-North Korean E1 suborbital space capsule: on the left, new model from 2016, on the right, old exhibition mockup from 2015. 







Spoiler: Links



https://i.imgur.com/C8OmoBx.jpg
http://
http://



▲ New model of the Irano-North Korean E1 suborbital space capsule from 2016.


*Favorable Geopolitical Situation Of North Korea*







Spoiler: Links



https://cdn2.img.sputniknews.com/images/106629/52/1066295218.jpg
http://
http://



▲ Then...







Spoiler: Links



https://ei.marketwatch.com/Multimedia/2017/01/20/Photos/ZH/MW-FE149_trump__20170120130228_ZH.jpg
http://
http://



▲ And now...







Spoiler: Links



http://afpbb.ismcdn.jp/mwimgs/5/1/810x540/img_510a188b07844f93473b11eb4d69b8ce139462.jpg
http://
http://www.afpbb.com/articles/-/3203663?pid=20816409



▲ Never play Kim Jong Un: One less hurdle!


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*North Korea's Heavy-Lift Space Launcher Unha-20*

*Introduction*

Pictures of a new North Korean launcher have been revealed for more than two decades now, similar to the Soviet-era Energia heavy-lift partially recoverable launch system designed for a variety of payloads including the Buran spacecraft.

It is only recently that Iran has disclosed its own version, thus confirming the existence of this still secret joint Irano-North Korean project.


*Earlier Artistic Representation of North Korea's Heavy-Lift Space Launcher*







Spoiler: Links



https://cdn.fabrik.io/images/m75/f1c45cb250a7093c.jpg
http://
http://charliecrane.com/portfolio/welcome-to-pyongyang



▲ North Korean Space shuttle model in the Mangyongdae Schoolchildren’s Palace that was opened in 1989. 

*Recent Artistic Representation of Iran's Heavy-Lift Space Launcher*

An Iranian version of the North Korean Heavy-Lift Space Launcher has figured prominently in a huge graphic that is currently (January 2019) displayed in Tehran's Valiasr Square. The billboard is running in conjunction with the 40th anniversary of the Iranian Revolution.







Spoiler: Links



http://imagesvc.timeincapp.com/v3/f...es.wordpress.com/2019/01/ddacv.jpg?quality=85
http://
http://



▲ Note that Sardar Shahid Hajj General Hassan Tehrani Moghaddam, the father of Iran's space program is depicted bringing a treasure trove of [NK] blueprints to his fellow countrymen!
The letters IRGM indicating that the project is run by the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (Missile Force?). 17 January 2019.

*Latest Artistic Representation of North Korea's Heavy-Lift Space Launcher*

As of June 2018, the heavy-lift space launcher is no longer associated with a space shuttle, but instead the lunar exploration program.
The robotic exploration of its surface.







Spoiler: Links



https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/885/42507168561_c34e89aa09_b.jpg
《전국소년과학환상문예작품 및 모형전시회-2018》 개막_2
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/42507168561/
https://c1.staticflickr.com/2/1731/27788340237_207a924eba_b.jpg
조선소년단창립 72돐 경축행사 대표들 만경대 방문, 여러곳 참관_16
Uploaded on June 8, 2018
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/27788340237/



▲ North Korea's Heavy-Lift Space Launcher and the robotic exploration of the lunar surface. Uploaded on June 2, 2018 

Two main rocket engines developing possibly 150-200 ton-force of thrusts each are powering the first stage. Two strap-on boosters are seen, possibly developing 1,000 ton-force each and made of the Qaem solid propellant booster.
Therefore allowing a 20 tons payload in LEO, or 5 tons in LTO.

*Current North Korea's Heavy-Lift Space Launcher Unha-20*

North Korea's Paektusan-2 rocket engine should develop more thrust than the current Paektusan-1B's 100 ton-force, possibly in the ~200 ton-force (?):
2017/09/04

According to a March 20, 2017 report, Korean military experts analyzing the thrust of the new liquid rocket engine shown in the DPRK photographs, evaluated the liquid rocket engine as a 100-ton-force rocket engine.
The 100-ton-force is 980 kilo Newtons. The 80-ton-force liquid rocket engine appeared on the static ground test on September 19, 2016, and the 100-ton-force liquid rocket engine appeared on the static ground test conducted on March 18, 2017. As a result, it can be seen that, as of September 2017, the Paektusan liquid rocket engine series was developed as an 80 ton-force type in 2016 and a 100 ton-force type in 2017, respectively.

http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35475&section=sc38&section2=​
An image dated from April 15, 2017 has disclosed three generations of North Korean space launchers: the KWANGMYONGSONG SLV aka Unha-4, an Unha-9 and the mysterious Unha-20.







Spoiler: Link



https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2864/33667839040_0d52f66cc6_b.jpg

__
https://flic.kr/p/33667839040
https://www.flickr.com/photos/uriminzok/33667839040/



▲ One image, three generations of North Korean space launchers. Center: notice the KWANGMYONGSONG SLV aka Unha-4 represented left of a huge (meaning at least twice the size) Unha-9 SLV. Unha-20 are pillar-sized! April 15, 2017 picture. 







Spoiler: Links



https://i.imgur.com/D5SMkXv.jpg
http://




▲ Artistic representation of the North Korean Unha launchers family, 2017. Outdated as of 2019. 


*North Korean Lunar Exploration Program (조선달탐사: NKLEP)*







Spoiler: Link



https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4266/35069110586_128ceef6a2_b.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/35069110586/



▲ Schematics of the orbital trajectory of the North Korean Lunar Exploration Program Phase III: lunar sample-return mission.
Launched with a heavy-lift Unha-20 booster able to place 5t into a LTO, sometimes after 2026. Splash landing of the return capsule in the Pacific Ocean.
Participants in the 8th Congress of the Korean Children's Union visiting the Science-Technology Complex in Pyongyang, on June 5, 2017. 


North Korean Lunar Exploration Program Video

Published on Oct 28, 2015







Spoiler: Link



http://



▲ *Note:* At t=666 seconds (11m06s), possibly the section dedicated to the future North Korean *lunar exploration program (Unha-9, Unha-20)*, as disclosed back in 2012; Hint at future Phase Three with lunar lander and sample-return.








Spoiler: Link



http://
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CPqTpny_vo



▲ Uncensored backup video: At T=3m06s section dedicated to the future North Korean *lunar exploration program (Unha-9, Unha-20)*, as disclosed back in 2012; Hint at future Phase Three with lunar lander and sample-return.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=f0696981e316a621e41a6aa89fd1d229
http://www.jokeitup.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/5/files/2015/03/North-Korea.jpg
http://www.jokeitup.com/funny/north-korea-2/



▲ Official and ambitious goal of North Korea's space program, the exploitation of the lunar rare earths reserve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *North Korea's Heavy-Lift Space Launcher Unha-20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/D5SMkXv.jpg
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ Artistic representation of the North Korean Unha launchers family, 2017. Outdated as of 2019.



*Possible upcoming manned suborbital mobile launcher*

*Updated artistic illustration:*

1. A mobile launcher for the possible Kwangmyongsong-5 satellite, I designated as Unha-5 SLV for clarity. Itself an adaptation of the Hwasong-15 ICBM, and also the second stage of the Unha-9 SLV.

2. A manned single-seater suborbital E1 capsule, atop its launcher derived from the Unha-5 SLV.

3. The Unha-9 SLV. 

4. The manned Unha-9 SLV with an orbital version of the single seater E1 capsule. 

5. And improved Unha-9, I designated as Unha-9B, with a larger and more powerful second stage, maybe cryogenic stage.

6. And improved Unha-9 with four liquid propellant strap-on boosters, doubling the total liftoff thrust. I designated the Unha-18 for clarity. Associated with the orbital 3-seaters F1 capsule.

7. The Qaem solid propellant SLV. Korean name still unknown.

8. The Heavy-lift Unha-20.

9. The ultra-heavy-lift solid propellant SLV. I designated as Unha-27 for clarity.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=d0be8791dce9b7edc2f96aa6827de31c
https://i.imgur.com/YJeN7HI.jpg
http://



▲ Artistic representation of the North Korean Unha launchers family, 2019. 
_
February 07, 2019 09:43

In an interview with CBS on Sunday, Trump said Kim "has a chance to have North Korea be a tremendous economic behemoth. It has a chance to be one of the great economic countries in the world." 

http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/02/07/2019020700881.html​_


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Upcoming space launch...*

By starting with an *orbital* launch attempt in 2022, only to avoid contempt in face of China's Shenzhou-5 outstanding achievement, and moreover with a *multi-seaters* mission, India has set the bar too high, thus leaving the fourth place as a spacefaring nation to North Korea! The DPRK's space agency NADA that is simply attempting a *suborbital* launch with a *single astronaut* might succeed within one year!

Indeed, neither the liquid propellant rocket needed to further test-launch the high altitude abort system of the Gaganyaan capsule nor the Indian orbital space launch vehicle are even built. On the countrary, the North Korean suborbital launcher has already been produced, only awaiting the order of *Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un* to be launched with a dummy! Just another hint leaked on February 6th, 2019, in the North Korean media, on the occasion of the North Korean New Year!

No need to add that India will only end up at the *sixth place* at best, even behind Iran's ISA, that uses the same technologies and hardwares as NADA, the Hwasong-15 SLV might in this case be replaced with a Safir-1 SLV.








Spoiler: Links



https://ih0.redbubble.net/image.919...er,front-c,205,176,1000,1000-bg,f8f8f8.u1.jpg
http://
https://www.redbubble.com/people/ne...her&p=t-shirt&rbs=&style=mhoodie#&gid=1&pid=1



▲ The fourth place for NADA.







Spoiler: Links



https://ih0.redbubble.net/image.549...7c6,front-c,310,140,750,1000-bg,f8f8f8.u3.jpg
http://
https://www.redbubble.com/people/ge...ack&p=t-shirt&rbs=&style=mhoodie#&gid=1&pid=2



▲ The fifth place for ISA.







Spoiler: Links



http://www.worldmemorychampionships.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/IMG_0596-e1545507094354.jpg
http://
http://www.world-memory-statistics.com/competition.php?id=wmc2018



▲ Wei Qinru (PRC), PANG UNSIM (DPRK), Prateek YADAV IMM IGM (INDIA), respectively first, second anf third at the World Memory Championships 2018. 


*Analysis: Hint on the upcoming space launch*

Following a previous picture revealing a Hwasong-15 SLV painted on a kid's kite, the latest image taken on 6 February 2019, during the North Korean New Year, shows another kite in the hand of a children, with a Unha-9 SLV, and not flying in the sky.
Only this time, the children are all jumping toward the sky, unmistakable reference to a manned spaceflight! Indeed, this only echoes a some ~30 years old painting of an astronaut rising to the sky, in the Samjiyon children's palace.







Spoiler: Link



https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7832/32689838498_e0bb7e8046_b.jpg

Celebrating New Year's Day January 1 in various places -_3
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/32689838498/



▲ January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently! Uploaded on January 2, 2019 







Spoiler: Links



http://arirangmeari.com/contents/photo/2019/02/photo_2019-02-06_28498_image11.jpg
http://
설명절에 펼쳐진 어린이민속놀이
주체108(2019)년 2월 6일 
http://arirangmeari.com/index.php?t=photo&no=387



▲ New representaion of a Unha-9 SLV painted on a kid's kite, on 6 February 2019, during the North Korean New Year.







Spoiler: Links



https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7181/6929864706_0235211a2c_b.jpg
http://
https://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/6929864706/



▲ Astronaut rising to the sky, in a painting in Samjiyon children's palace, North Korea. Taken on May 5, 2010


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Destination Moon*

The North Korean Lunar Exploration Program (조선달탐사: NKLEP)'s Phase I is nearing the final launch preparation stage. Soon an Unha-9 SLV will carry NADA's first lunar orbiter.

밤하늘에 별들아 반짠 별들아: Stars in the night sky
너는야 어째서 밝게 빛나니: Why do you shine brightly?
새별같이 빛나는 우리 눈동자: Our eyes shine like newborns
부러워서 부러워 밝게 빛난대: Envy, envy, bright shine
아 우리를 부럽대요: Oh, *they envy us!*​






Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=085b5f651aa3aa46dd68facf859c6464
http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgIkJC-yqz4



▲ They envy us!







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=085b5f651aa3aa46dd68facf859c6464
http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgIkJC-yqz4



▲ They envy us!







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=085b5f651aa3aa46dd68facf859c6464
http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgIkJC-yqz4



▲ They envy us!








Spoiler: Links



http://
http://
우릴 부럽대요2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgIkJC-yqz4



▲ T=10:15. Published on Feb 11, 2019


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*The North Korean Counter Nuclear Weapon V1.1*

First posted 18 January 2019; Updated 13 February 2019

Table of Contents

1. Introduction
2. Hint at the North Korean-Iranian Counter Nuclear Weapon Program
3. History Of the Development Of Neutrino Counter Nuclear Weapons
3.1. Destruction of Nuclear Bombs Using Ultra-High Energy Neutrino Beam
3.2. Neutrino-Antineutrino Annihilation At The Z0 Pole Counter Nuclear Weapon
4. Rare Earth Mineral Prerequisite For Laser Researches

*1. Introduction*


The U.S. nuclear blackmail is only a paper tiger. The nuclear arms era started in 1945 was already superseded by directed energy weapons in the 1947s.

Today, the U.S. nuclear warheads pose no threats to the North Korean strategists. 

As revealed back in 2016, this joint Iranian-North Korean directed energy weapon program is already advanced enough to be publicly leaked to outside OSINT analysts.

The neutrino-antineutrino annihilation at the Z0 pole counter nuclear weapon can not only destroy preemptively any nuclear warhead wherever it is located on earth, as far as the opposite side of the planet at 12,756 km and beyond.

But it can also engage any conventional target as well, static or moving, be it humans, robots, machines, depots, factories, submarines, CVs, bombers, missiles, etc...and at the near speed of light.

Unlike the obsolete ballistic missiles, it does not necessarily need to transit through air and space, but its beam of particles can simply follow any geodesic, thus directly penetrating through the earth crust and mantle, making it indefensible. 

*2. Hint at the North Korean-Iranian Counter Nuclear Weapon Program*

Kamal al-Din (1267–1319) was the most prominent Persian author on optics. His research in this regard was based on theoretical investigations in dioptrics conducted on the so-called *Burning Sphere*.







Spoiler: Links



http://www.dprktoday.com/content/photo/2016/20160304-kp-01-10.jpg
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=42&no=1964
http://www.xici.net/d228225918.htm



▲ First hint at the Iranian-DPRK Counter Nuclear Weapon Program. 주체105(2016)년 3월 4일 



Galactic Penguin SST said:


> To see the peace-loving North Korean people as warmongers, only shows how brainwashed one is, being exposed to the 24/7/365 hideous enemy's propaganda.
> 
> Indeed, the great Choson people has always stated that its legitimate and only goal was the right of peaceful coexistence among all nations.
> 
> As a proof of *His* goodwill, *General Kim Jong Un* will no hesitate to contribute to the world denuclearization, if *He* could in return obtain the withdrawal of all U.S. troops stationed in the Korean peninsula, and lead a reunified _Federal Republic of Korea_, formula first proposed by *Kim Il Sung*, another Great Person of the Mt. Paektu.
> 
> Moreover, Choson's treasured nuclear sword is nothing compared to its next and still top secret superweapon in development, and known only to a few outside of North Korea, as _The Relativistic Through-Crust-and-Mantle (classified) particle WMD_, unlocked by having mastered thermonuclear fusion technologies.









Spoiler: Links



https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4885/31487803767_7c98fddf26_b.jpg
http://
https://www.flickr.com/photos/arirangmeari/31487803767/



▲ DPRK Directed Energy Counter Nuclear Weapon Program. Uploaded on December 23, 2018. 







*3. History Of the Development Of Neutrino Counter Nuclear Weapons*

Hirotaka Sugawara et al.have first proposed in 2003, the use of a high energy neutrino beam to destroy nuclear weapons remotely. This hypothesized neutrino beam passes through the Earth and interacts with the nuclear materials inside of the distant nuclear weapon. This interaction can result in heating the nuclear material melting or damaging components of the device or potentially enabling remote detonation of an armed nuclear device.

The neutrino beam makes holding armed nuclear weapons more of a liability than a benefit, as an enemy armed with a neutrino weapon could consider remotely detonating them before they could be launched. Even if the bombs are not assembled, an enemy with a neutrino beam could simply render them useless over time. There is no known method of shielding against these beams.

However high energy neutrino beams themselves might be used as weapons. Sugawara also suggests that this technology can be used as a deadly weapon even against enemies that do not possess nuclear weapons. The neutrino beam can be aimed at people or places and the resulting hadron shower can be deadly. The weapon can be effective even against individuals in deep underground bunkers and other seemingly secure locations.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=b9530e39f7a000e1ceaf8e29f6f0be89
http://hplusmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Screen-Shot-2014-02-10-at-9.53.52-AM.png
http://hplusmagazine.com/2014/06/05...restrial-contact-and-the-perfect-wave-part-1/



▲ A muon storage ring is used to accelerate larger particles, muons, to high energies. Muon collisions produce high energy neutrino beams that can be controlled and aimed.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=b9530e39f7a000e1ceaf8e29f6f0be89
http://hplusmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Screen-Shot-2014-02-10-at-9.55.31-AM.png
http://hplusmagazine.com/2014/06/05...restrial-contact-and-the-perfect-wave-part-1/



▲ Neutrino beam passes through the Earth and interacts with the nuclear materials inside of the distant nuclear weapon.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=b9530e39f7a000e1ceaf8e29f6f0be89
http://hplusmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Screen-Shot-2014-02-10-at-9.57.59-AM.png
http://hplusmagazine.com/2014/06/05...restrial-contact-and-the-perfect-wave-part-1/



▲ The neutrino beam can be aimed at people or places and the resulting hadron shower can be deadly. 

Then in 2008, Alfred Tang et al. proposed an alternative idea for a neutrino counter nuclear weapon that shares some similarities with the idea presented by Hirotaka Sugawara et al. but is technologically feasible, relatively cheap and safe.

Tang's idea was to focus a neutrino beam and an antineutrino beam together in a small region to allow them to annihilate so that high energy radiations are released as reaction products. 

*3.1. Destruction of Nuclear Bombs Using Ultra-High Energy Neutrino Beam*

Hirotaka Sugawara (Univ. of Hawaii), Hiroyuki Hagura (KEK), Toshiya Sanami (KEK)

(Submitted on 7 May 2003 (v1), last revised 29 Jun 2003 (this version, v2))

We discuss the possibility of utilizing the ultra-high energy neutrino beam (about 1000 TeV) to detect and destroy the nuclear bombs wherever they are and whoever possess them. 

https://arxiv.org/pdf/hep-ph/0305062.pdf


*3.2. Neutrino-Antineutrino Annihilation At The Z0 Pole Counter Nuclear Weapon*

Alfred Tang

(Submitted on 26 May 2008 (v1), last revised 25 Jun 2013 (this version, v4))

Radiations produced by neutrino-antineutrino annihilation at the Z0 pole can be used to heat up the primary stage of a thermonuclear warhead and can in principle detonate the device remotely. Neutrino-antineutrino annihilation can also be used as a tactical assault weapon to target hideouts that are unreachable by conventional means. 

I. INTRODUCTION

Nuclear weapon is the most destructive kind among weapons of mass destruction. Hiroshima and Nagasaki are lessons in history that shall never be repeated. Since the end of World War II, world leaders had tried to control the proliferation of nuclear weapons by political means such as the Nuclear Non-proliferation Treaty in 1968. Many countries did not sign the treaty. In fact it seems that more and more countries are pursuing nuclear weapon programs nowadays. After September 11, the concern is that nuclear weapons will fall into the hands of terrorists. Strategically speaking the importance of a counter nuclear weapon may soon rival that of the nuclear weapon itself. The purpose of this paper is to explore the possibility of a neutrino counter nuclear weapon technology. The idea of using neutrinos to detonate or melt a nuclear weapon was first proposed by H. Sugawara, H. Hagura and T. Sanami [1]. Their futuristic design is based on a 1 PeV neutrino beam operating at 50 GW. It is unlikely that such an intense ultra high energy neutrino beam can be realized in the near future. Even if such a neutrino beam is made available, its radiation hazard will render it politically nonviable. Other proposals such as installing neutron detectors at the border to intercept nuclear materials had been considered. The current trend of non-proliferation policy is focused on monitoring the production of fissile fuels. Research is being conducted to use anti-neutrino detectors to this end [2]. Anti-neutrinos are produced in nuclear fission through beta decay. They are indicators of the fissile fuel composition of the nuclear reactor. Neutrino signatures of the fissile fuels cannot be tampered with by virtue of the very small reaction cross section of neutrinos at low energy. On the other hand, the small reaction probability also means small detection probability so that large detectors are needed to detect them. A sample idea is to deploy hundreds of kilo-ton liquid scintillator detectors at 1000 km distance from the reactor to monitor the reactor anti-neutrino spectrum. The challenges of using anti-neutrino to monitor reactor are that (1) a rogue nation will not voluntarily allow IAEA to build anti-neutrino detectors around its reactors, (2) the number of anti-neutrino detectors must increase 4 folds for every doubling of reactor-detector distance, and (3) reactors are not needed if a rogue nation opts for uranium instead of plutonium bombs. For these reasons, anti-neutrino detectors are probably not the ultimate solution to non-proliferation. Another possible non-proliferation strategy is to develop a technology that counters nuclear weapons.

This paper proposes an alternative idea for a neutrino counter nuclear weapon that shares some similarities with the idea presented in Reference [1] but is technologically feasible, relatively cheap and safe. The present idea is to focus a neutrino beam and an antineutrino beam together in a small region to allow them to annihilate so that high energy radiations are released as reaction products. The radiations cause neutron spallation in the sub-critical nuclear material and initiate fission reactions. The plutonium heats up, ignites the chemical explosive around the fissile (fissionable material) in the primary stage of a thermonuclear warhead and subsequently detonates the nuclear weapon. The reason of thinking about neutrino for this application is that neutrino cannot be shielded. It can hit a target such as a nuclear submarine from the other side of the globe and can penetrate a deep underground concrete bunker and missile silo. Since neutrino can penetrate the planet to reach a nuclear weapon on the other side of the globe near the speed of light, a neutrino counter nuclear weapon is in principle untraceable and indefensible. It is suggested that a neutrino counter nuclear weapon is 100% effective [3]. 

The trade-off of developing a counter weapon is the introduction of a new weapon. If the new weapon is less destructive than the original weapon, an ethical argument can be made in support of its development. If remote detonation of a nuclear weapon is made possible by a neutrino counter weapon, a nuclear weapon in the homeland becomes a liability so that there is a real strategic incentive to reduce the stockpile. In that case, there will be a much more convincing political reason to promote non-proliferation. This work aims to study the theoretical feasibility of the neutrino counter nuclear weapon as a first step in this direction. The use of neutrino as a tactical assault weapon will also be discussed.

https://arxiv.org/pdf/0805.3991.pdf

*Reference:*
中微子武器有可能吗？国内研究现状如何？ 
https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2523440-1-1.html

*4. Rare Earth Mineral Prerequisite For Laser Researches*

As discussed above, the development of powerful enough Laser Wakefield Accelerators (LWA) is critical and at the core of this technology. No need to add that such laser research can not be conducted without a sufficient reserve of rare earth minerals, the sine qua non prerequisite in high energy physics. 

Indeed, North Korea's 216 million tonne Jongju deposit, theoretically worth trillions of dollars, would more than double the current global known resource of REE oxides which according to the US Geological Survey is pegged at 110 million tonnes.

This amounts to five times that of China's, the current world's first rare earth minerals exporter. Making *Kim Jong Un*'s Korea the military powerhouse the most likely to first succeed in developing and fielding such a new class of WMDs.








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=2bc8a8e641ac0d14fc258c0fd24bc06c
http://
http://



▲ First world's reserve of Rare Earth Elements in the DPRK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Which Nation Will Be The 4th To Join the Elite Club of Spacefaring Nations?*
> 
> If successful, it will join the U.S.S.R., the U.S. and China in the elite club of countries to achieve homegrown human spaceflight.
> 
> *Claim for North Korea*
> 
> Recently, North Korean official media have published an article relating the exploits of the legendary eighth-century great traveler, the Buddhist monk Hyecho from the Silla Kingdom of Korea.
> The first ever Korean to have travel from Korea to Persia.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hyecho and the «Memoir of the pilgrimage to the five kingdoms of India»*
> 
> 주체107(2018)년 12월 1일
> 
> Hyecho (704–787), 慧超, Sanskrit: Prajñāvikrama; pinyin: Hui Chao, was a Buddhist monk from Silla, one of the Three Kingdoms of Korea.
> 
> Hyecho studied esoteric Buddhism in Tang China, initially under Śubhakarasiṃha and then under the famous Indian monk Vajrabodhi who praised Hyecho as "one of six living persons who were well-trained in the five sections of the Buddhist canon."
> 
> On the advice of his Indian teachers in China, he set out for India in 723 to acquaint himself with the language and culture of the land of the Buddha.
> 
> During his journey to India, Hyecho wrote a travelogue in Chinese named Wang ocheonchukguk jeon (hanja: 往五天竺國傳) which means, "Memoir of the pilgrimage to the five kingdoms of India."
> 
> It is the first known overseas travelogue written in Chinese by a Korean and contains information about the political, cultural and economic customs of India and central Asia at that time. The five Indian kingdoms in the work's title refer to West, East, North, South and Central India. This scroll is estimated as the first East Asian travelogue to the Islamic world.
> 
> He went to the coastal countries and crossed Persia (Iran) to reach the region known as the Eastern Empire, before returning to China in the year 727.
> 
> Hyecho traveled most of his journey by road for several years, traveling a distance of about 10,000 km, recording in details his experiences.
> 
> It took Hyecho approximately four years to complete his journey. The travelogue contains much information on local diet, languages, climate, cultures, and political situations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dprktoday.com/content/gisa/2018/20181201-k6-01-1.jpg
> http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=2&no=35859
> 
> 
> ▲ Hyejo's voyage, the first Korean in history to discover Persia.
> 
> http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=2&no=35859​
> *Long Term Goal Of North Korea's Space Program*
> 
> *Commentary*
> 
> Should this trend be confirmed, then this is really the beginning of the China Century or Pax Sinica, that will more and more likely supersede the 20th century's Pax Americana. With its current first world reserve of rare earth mineral, China could definitely put and end to the U.S. hegemony by securing the access to the North Korean rare earth that even surpass the Chinese's by tenfold. Having exhausted their rare earth mineral ore reserve during the Cold War, both the U.S.S.R. and the U.S. can no longer sustain the same pace in the hightech race with China, in the field of supercomputers, semiconductor microchips, lasers, smartphones, radars, missiles, particle accelerators, satellites, etc.. Today, China is even driving a final nail into the U.S. Dystopian Empire's coffin, by landing the Chang'e-4 lunar rover in the South Pole-Aitken Basin, the largest, deepest and oldest known crater in the solar system. Thus the best place to find rare earth mineral. The Chinese Yutu-2 lunar rover will be the first to probe it with ground-penetrating radar and measure its mineral composition with an infrared spectrometer. If rare earth mineral is present, China might find it, before any large scale industrial extraction could begin by 2030, with the first Chinese moon base.
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/goto/post?id=11092649#post-11092649​
> *Hurry-up Mr. Xi Jinping, for H.E. Kim Jong Un is not going to remain a passive onlooker, but will clean sweep all the lunar rare earth mineral ore reserve for the DPRK!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.stephangladieu.fr/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/sg_north-korea_42.jpg
> https://www.stephangladieu.fr/article-08-fr/
> 
> 
> ▲ Flashforward: Pyongyang No. 1 Senior-middle School, October 2017.
> 
> ...
> ...



*Possible new liquid propellant or solid propellant space launcher*

A new North Korean poster disclosed last year on February 1, 2018, seems to have disclosed the existence of a new improved launcher related to the liquid propellant Hwasong-15 ICBM.

The first obvious difference is the length of its second stage, double of that in the Hwasong-15 ICBM. If verified, this civilian version space launcher could be called Unha-5B for more clarity.
Consequently, the total payload mass could therefore be increased, from several hundreds of Kg in LEO, to possibly under a tonne.

An alternative interpretation could be the introduction for the first time of the long awaited Pukguksong-3 solid propellant ICBM, and therefore its civilian space launcher version, of unknown Korean name while possibly called *Tir* or *Mehr* in Farsi.
_
*Two Iranian rockets ready to be launched into space*

Apr 11, 2015

Deputy Head of the Iranian Science Ministry's Aerospace Research Center for Executive Affairs Mohammad Ali Farsi announced that the country has built two new space [launchers] named *'Tir' (Mercury) and 'Mehr' (Sun)*.

Noting that the project to build [space launchers] started in Iran since nearly 10 years ago, he explained that Tir and Mehr [launchers] were also built under the same projects.

Farsi said that the two [launchers] are now ready to launch into space, adding that they could be sent into space in two months at the demand of any research, academic or state center that intends to send satellites into orbit.

http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13940122001253 ​_​
Possible other Farsi names for the space launcher:

 Tir (Mercury)
 Mah (Moon)
 Nahid (Venus)
 Bahram (Mars)
 Moshtari (Jupiter)
 Keyvan (Saturn)







Spoiler: Links



http://www.dprktoday.com/content/photo/2018/20180201-pt90-14.jpg
http://
주체107(2018)년 2월 1일 
Let us launch a revolutionary general offensive to achieve fresh victory on all fronts of building a powerful socialist country!
http://www.naenara.com.kp/images/gallery/poster/2018/14.jpg
http://www.naenara.com.kp/en/gallery/index.php?year=2018
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=42&no=12003



▲ February 1, 2018. New North Korean poster showing an improved launcher related to the Hwasong-15 ICBM. 
Notice the second stage as long as the first stage.







Spoiler: Links



https://cdn.mashreghnews.ir/d/2017/11/30/4/2123153.jpg
http://
https://www.mashreghnews.ir/photo/803782/عکس-موشک-کره-ای-که-صدای-ترامپ-را-در-آورد



▲ Liquid propellant Hwasong-15 ICBM: second stage shorter than the first stage.







Spoiler: Links



http://gallery.military.ir/albums/userpics/10314/2_281729.jpg
http://
http://www.military.ir/forums/profile/14637-bds110/content/?type=forums_topic_post&page=3



▲ Middle: solid propellant Pukgukson-3 ICBM. Bottom: liquid propellant Hwasong-15 ICBM







Spoiler: Links



http://img.sbs.co.kr/newimg/news/20170429/201044387_1280.jpg
http://
http://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004172005



▲ Artistic representation of the North Korean Polaris-1, Polaris-2, Polaris-3 missile body (Professor Chang Yong Kang)







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=d0be8791dce9b7edc2f96aa6827de31c
https://i.imgur.com/YJeN7HI.jpg
http://



▲ Artistic representation of the North Korean Unha launchers family, 2019. Outdated as of Mid-February 2019.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Confirmation of the existence of a civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, first disclosed on the occasion of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country, held in September 2018.
> This second time disclosure, has taken place on the occasion of the Celebrations of New Year's Day on January 1st 2019, in Pyongyang, seemingly at the Kim Il Sun Square.
> In a modus operandi that now seems familiar to the foreign GEOINT/OSINT analysts, pictures of young children playing with kites have been used to display the drawing of some new space launchers.
> Last year in the same place, a future Unha (Unha-9?) space launcher painted on a kid's kite during the Day of The Shining Star 2018 on 16 February 2018, and Korean New Year 2018 holiday period, at Kim Il Sun Square, Pyongyan, was presented.
> This January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7832/32689838498_e0bb7e8046_b.jpg
> 
> Celebrating New Year's Day January 1 in various places -_3
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/32689838498/
> 
> 
> ▲ January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently! Uploaded on January 2, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7836/32689838748_2ee771966c_b.jpg
> Celebrating New Year's Day January 1 in various places -_2
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/32689838748/
> 
> 
> ▲ January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently! Uploaded on January 2, 2019



*Upcoming Manned Suborbital Mobile Launcher: Third Hint*

Confirmation of the existence of a civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, first disclosed on the occasion of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country, held in September 2018.

The second time disclosure, has taken place on the occasion of the Celebrations of New Year's Day on January 1st 2019, in Pyongyang, seemingly at the Kim Il Sun Square.

In a modus operandi that now seems familiar to the foreign GEOINT/OSINT analysts, pictures of young children playing with kites have been used to display the drawing of some new space launchers. 

Last year in the same place, a future Unha (Unha-9?) space launcher painted on a kid's kite during the Day of The Shining Star 2018 on 16 February 2018, and Korean New Year 2018 holiday period, at Kim Il Sun Square, Pyongyan, was presented.

This January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently!







Spoiler: Link



https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7832/32689838498_e0bb7e8046_b.jpg

Celebrating New Year's Day January 1 in various places -_3
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/32689838498/



▲ January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently! Uploaded on January 2, 2019 







Spoiler: Link



https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7836/32689838748_2ee771966c_b.jpg
Celebrating New Year's Day January 1 in various places -_2
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/32689838748/



▲ January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently! Uploaded on January 2, 2019 

The third occurence has just taken place on the occasion of the Korean holiday (元宵節) celebrated on the fifteenth day of the first month in the lunisolar Chinese calendar on February 19, 2019. 
Again children have been photographed with the Hwasong-15 SLV drawn on a flying kite.







Spoiler: Link



https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7853/47151055221_3de3c8efd0_b.jpg
Confirming the bright future of socialist motherland, 사회주의조국의 휘황한 미래를 확신하며 맞이한 정월대보름명절_5
Uploaded on February 20, 2019 
https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7827/47151055621_48613f7e45_b.jpg
http://www.dprktoday.com/content/photo/2019/20190220-pt15228-1.jpg
http://www.dprktoday.com/content/photo/2019/20190220-pt15228-5.jpg
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=42&no=15228
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/47151055221/



▲ February 19, 2019, Korean holiday (元宵節), a flying kite with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently for the second time of the year! Uploaded on February 20, 2019. 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=bc12e3cefd4d538998cbc72503d9eb8c
https://image.spreadshirtmedia.com/...88/astronaut-moon-iran-flag-men-s-t-shirt.jpg
https://www.spreadshirt.com/astrona...pB1Hpey9nRGA1-qETJ4&appearance=2&color=000000



▲ Flashforward from Semnan


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*North Korea's Cyber WMD Capability V1.1*

First posted 24 January 2019; Updated 26 February 2019

Table of Contents

1. Introduction
2. Iran's Cyber Warfare Capability
3. North Korea's Cyber Warfare Capability
4. The 5G Base-Station Networks
5. The 6G Base-Station Networks
6. The EMF Cyber WMD
7. North Korea's Supercomputer Capability
8. Rare Earth Mineral Prerequisite For Supercomputer Dominance
9. Conclusion
10. References

*1. Introduction*

_All warfare is based on deception. There is no place where espionage is not used. 

-Sun Tzu, Wu general, military strategist and philosopher, "The Art of War", 512 BC 
_​
Gone are the days when the U.S. could threaten the DPRK with a blunt military invasion.

And as of 2018, the DPRK has already secured a credible nuclear deterrence against any direct act of aggression.

This is why the U.S. is now mostly using indirect strategies of proxy war against bigger military powerhouses, as demonstrated with the 2011 Jasmin Revolution targeting Syria, Libya and all the Middle East, the 21 February 2014 coup against Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych, and of course the botched 15 July 2016 coup d'état, thwarted by Turkish President Erdogan.


Moreover, the U.S. nuclear blackmail is only a paper tiger. The nuclear arms era started in 1945 was already superseded by directed energy weapons in the 1947s.

Today, the U.S. nuclear warheads pose no threats to the North Korean strategists. 

Conversely, the nuclear arsenals of enemy powers from the global arrogance will never deter the DPRK from exercising its legitimate right to conduct with its Cyber WMD, any preemptive strike deemed necessary to ensure the security of the Socialist Republic. 

*2. Iran's Cyber Warfare Capability*

The Islamic Revolution Guards Corps' (IRGC) Aerospace Division have in the past decade successfully infiltrated the U.S. drone command and control networks.

In addition to this covert stealth capability, “seven or eight aerial vehicles with regular flights in Syria and Iraq were under the IRGC's control, that could monitor in real time their data, and manage to acquire their first-hand information”. 

In the most famous overt operation, Iran even went to ground a U.S. unmanned aerial vehicle RQ-170 Sentinel in December 2011 using electronic warfare techniques, as the stealth aircraft was flying over the Iranian city of Kashmar near the Afghan border. 

Back in November 2018, General Hajizadeh highlighted the Islamic Republic’s drone intelligence, saying Iran now knows in which hangar of the US' Kandahar Airfield in Afghanistan the RQ-170 had been deployed. 





▲ 1. Iran's Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) has released a U.S. drone footage acquired via infiltrating the U.S. drone command and control networks.

*3. North Korea's Cyber Warfare Capability*

According to some so-called North Korean defectors, there are two major groups in North Korea who are able to conduct cyber attacks: the No. 91 Office, and Bureau 121.

Many have been speculated that Bureau 121 was behind the attack on Sony in 2014. The unprecedented cyber attack resulted in the disrupted release of the infamous U.S. propaganda movie "The Interview", (a most heinous film cruelly depicting the barbaric assassination of North Korean Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un in graphic and gory detail), as well as the leaking of a trove of internal emails, and five unreleased movies.

*4. The 5G Base-Station Networks*

Massive MIMO technology is key in the new 5G communications. Often referred to as massive multiple-input, multiple-output (MIMO), this technology is also described as beamforming with a large number of antennas.

Beamforming, according to its basic definition, is the ability to adapt the radiation pattern of the antenna array to a particular scenario. In the cellular communications space, many people think of beamforming as steering a lobe of power in a particular direction toward a user. Relative amplitude and phase shifts are applied to each antenna element to allow for the output signals from the antenna array to coherently add together for a particular transmit/receive angle and destructively cancel each other out for other signals.

Massive MIMO also acknowledges that in real-world systems, data transmitted between an antenna and a user terminal—and vice versa—undergoes filtering from the surrounding environment. The signal may be reflected off buildings and other obstacles, and these reflections will have an associated delay, attenuation, and direction of arrival. *There may not even be a direct line-of-sight* between the antenna and the user terminal. 

As an example, consider an antenna array with 32 transmit (Tx) and 32 receive (Rx) channels operating in the 3.5-GHz band. There are 64 RF signal chains to be put in place, and the spacing between the antennas is approximately 4.2 cm given the operating frequency. 


5G will use spectrum in the existing LTE frequency range (600 MHz to 6 GHz) and also in millimeter wave (mmWave) bands (24–86 GHz).

Millimeter waves are broadcast at frequencies between 30 and 300 gigahertz, compared to the bands below 6 GHz that were used for mobile devices in the past. They are called millimeter waves because they vary in length from 1 to 10 mm, compared to the radio waves that serve today’s smartphones, which measure tens of centimeters in length.

And as admitted, by the professionals (Ericsson) in their own words:
_
EMF compliance may be a "challenge"(sic!) for 5G massive MIMO sites if assuming theoretical maximum power for all beams​_




▲ 2. Size of exclusion zone (read danger zone) with 1/100 of International Commission on Non-Ionizing Radiation Protection (ICNIRP) limit of 5G base station with massive MIMO, at 3.5GHz and 28 GHz maximum power(theoretical maximum transmitted power 200 W): 115 meters .

*5. The 6G Base-Station Networks*

_5:55 AM - 21 Feb 2019 

I want 5G, and even 6G, technology in the United States as soon as possible. It is far more powerful, faster, and smarter than the current standard. American companies must step up their efforts, or get left behind. There is no reason that we should be lagging behind on.........

-Donald Trump, P.O.T.U.S.
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1098581869233344512​_
In terms of speed, 6G networks will allow for 1Tbps by making use of sub-1THZ spectrum and will focus on connecting the “trillions” of objects, rather than the “billions” of mobile devices.
The sub-1THz frequencies earmarked for 6G will be even poorer at penetrating indoors than the mmWave spectrum set to be used in 5G, so it could be that building owners, rather than operators, build out the networks.

In term of imagery at close range, these teraherz frequencies would even allow not only to distinguish and track each individual person indoor or outdoor but even to discern the various materials. 





▲ 3. High Resolution Imaging using 325 GHz (right) and 1.5 THz (left) Transceivers.

*6. The EMF Cyber WMD*

The first covert phase would be the stealthy infiltration of the enemy 5G/6G networks, both in the U.S., Japan, etc. This could take some time.

Thus allowing the overt phase to follow, by taking the control of all the base stations, a massive coordinated and synchronized attack targeting all the biological objectives could wipe out majors enemy cities, military bases from their personnel and civilian inhabitants as well, within hours. Remotely and silently burning their brains or other vital internal organs.

Further waves of attack would follow treating the remaining non-biological jammable, electronic-sensitive high value targets, leaving them dysfunctional.

*7. North Korea's Supercomputer Capability*

Back in 2016, information indicated that North Korea’s “private intranet,” the Kwangmyong (광명; 光明) network, had just 28 websites, the servers for which could be in North Korea or China. Its existence therefore provides no hint about high-end computing in North Korea, because websites like those visible on Kwangmyong could be hosted on a laptop and could easily be based in China itself. However, North Korean missile and nuclear development efforts would likely be a magnet for the multi-CPU servers and more powerful parallel supercomputers readily available in China.

Are there indications of supercomputer use in North Korea? 

The year 2017 alone gives us an undisputable answer. 

By accumulating ICBM ballistic missile tests, amounting to 9 in 9 months, the DPRK had launched 3 types of different ballistic missiles, completing before the year's end what Western analysts had previously deemed feasible only in 3 years of time, that is the Hwasong-15 ICBM, able to reach the mainland U.S.

Moreover, the DPRK has conducted simultaneously a sixth nuclear test, where it demonstrated a thermonuclear capability, with a yield of 250 kilotons.

A feat that only the Big Five of the permanent members of the United Nations Security Council had accomplished.

Therefore, the use of supercomputers is the only explanation.

The processors at the heart these supercomputers are multicore CPUs arranged in parallel—yielding the kind of number crunching power needed to forecast the weather, create and attack communications ciphers, simulate nuclear bomb blasts, and design missiles, among other things.

*8. Rare Earth Mineral Prerequisite For Supercomputer Dominance*

As discussed above, the development of powerful enough supercomputer, that is the machines that can achieve military and scientific breakthroughs thanks to their enormous processing power, is instumental in the DPRK's rise as a global world's superpower.

According to the Top 500 list, published on Monday June 25, 2018, China has 206 supercomputers and is leading the U.S. by a record margin—82. The U.S. has just 124 machines on the list.

China emerged from having not a single supercomputer on the list in 2002 to becoming a dominant power—it has had the top supercomputer on the Top 500 list for the past five years.

The difference with North Korea, is that these strategic assets are kept totally secret.

No need to add that such supercomputer research can not be conducted without a sufficient reserve of rare earth minerals, the sine qua non prerequisite in semiconductor industry. 

Indeed, North Korea's 216 million tonne Jongju deposit, theoretically worth trillions of dollars, would more than double the current global known resource of REE oxides which according to the U.S. Geological Survey is pegged at 110 million tonnes.

This amounts to five times that of China's, the current world's first rare earth minerals exporter. Making *Kim Jong Un*'s Korea the military powerhouse the most likely to first succeed in developing and fielding the largest armies of cyber warfare supercomputers.





▲ 4. First world's reserve of Rare Earth Elements in the DPRK.






▲ 5. Official and ambitious goal of North Korea's space program, the exploitation of the lunar rare earths reserve.


*9. Conclusion*

Indeed the U.S. Dystopian Empire is only a paper tiger, a colossus with feet of clay, since day one of its take over.

The DPRK has the capability to simply put an end to the century-long Pax Americana, within an hour of conflict, thus starting the dawn of a multi-millennial long Pax Coreana, that will be reminded as the longest Golden Age of Humankind. At the discretion of its Supreme Leader, should He decide to do so, and at the time of His choosing.





▲ 6. DPRK's Cyber WMD opening the dawn of the Pax Coreana.

 



























*10. References*


Spoiler: Links





1. https://cdn.presstv.com/photo/20190222/1bc2d0ef-39ce-48c5-8d7f-9b0e412b5a25.jpg ; https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2019/02/24/589445/IRGC-drone-Hajizadeh-US-missile-Aerospace-Division ; Iran hacked US drone command center in response to Washington's impudence: IRGC ; Sun Feb 24, 2019 06:06PM [Updated: Sun Feb 24, 2019 06:19PM ] ; 
2. https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=ca5f364b62a5dce2b52e53854728cf26 ; https://www.itu.int/en/ITU-T/Workshops-and-Seminars/20171205/Documents/S3_Christer_Tornevik.pdf ; Impact of EMF limits on 5G network roll-out ; ITU Workshop on 5G, EMF & Health Warsaw, December 5 2017 ;
3. https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=ca5f364b62a5dce2b52e53854728cf26 ; https://www.uml.edu/docs/Dickinson, High res 325_tcm18-42381.pdf ; High Resolution Imaging using 325 GHz and 1.5 THz Transceivers ; Jason C. Dickinson, Thomas M. Goyette, and Jerry Waldman ; 
4. https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=2bc8a8e641ac0d14fc258c0fd24bc06c ;
5. https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=f0696981e316a621e41a6aa89fd1d229 ; http://www.jokeitup.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/5/files/2015/03/North-Korea.jpg ; http://www.jokeitup.com/funny/north-korea-2/ ;
6. https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=886a8c3db40055848f83bf9e51e8b9d7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *North Korea's Cyber WMD Capability V1.1*
> 
> First posted 24 January 2019; Updated 26 February 2019
> 
> Table of Contents
> 
> 1. Introduction
> 2. Iran's Cyber Warfare Capability
> 3. North Korea's Cyber Warfare Capability
> 4. The 5G Base-Station Networks
> 5. The 6G Base-Station Networks
> 6. The EMF Cyber WMD
> 7. North Korea's Supercomputer Capability
> 8. Rare Earth Mineral Prerequisite For Supercomputer Dominance
> 9. Conclusion
> 10. References
> 
> *1. Introduction*
> 
> _All warfare is based on deception. There is no place where espionage is not used.
> 
> -Sun Tzu, Wu general, military strategist and philosopher, "The Art of War", 512 BC
> _​
> Gone are the days when the U.S. could threaten the DPRK with a blunt military invasion.
> 
> And as of 2018, the DPRK has already secured a credible nuclear deterrence against any direct act of aggression.
> 
> This is why the U.S. is now mostly using indirect strategies of proxy war against bigger military powerhouses, as demonstrated with the 2011 Jasmin Revolution targeting Syria, Libya and all the Middle East, the 21 February 2014 coup against Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych, and of course the botched 15 July 2016 coup d'état, thwarted by Turkish President Erdogan.
> 
> 
> Moreover, the U.S. nuclear blackmail is only a paper tiger. The nuclear arms era started in 1945 was already superseded by directed energy weapons in the 1947s.
> 
> Today, the U.S. nuclear warheads pose no threats to the North Korean strategists.
> 
> Conversely, the nuclear arsenals of enemy powers from the global arrogance will never deter the DPRK from exercising its legitimate right to conduct with its Cyber WMD, any preemptive strike deemed necessary to ensure the security of the Socialist Republic.
> 
> *2. Iran's Cyber Warfare Capability*
> The Islamic Revolution Guards Corps' (IRGC) Aerospace Division have in the past decade successfully infiltrated the U.S. drone command and control networks.
> 
> In addition to this covert stealth capability, “seven or eight aerial vehicles with regular flights in Syria and Iraq were under the IRGC's control, that could monitor in real time their data, and manage to acquire their first-hand information”.
> In the most famous overt operation, Iran even went to ground a U.S. unmanned aerial vehicle RQ-170 Sentinel in December 2011 using electronic warfare techniques, as the stealth aircraft was flying over the Iranian city of Kashmar near the Afghan border.
> 
> Back in November 2018, General Hajizadeh highlighted the Islamic Republic’s drone intelligence, saying Iran now knows in which hangar of the US' Kandahar Airfield in Afghanistan the RQ-170 had been deployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ 1. Iran's Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) has released a U.S. drone footage acquired via infiltrating the U.S. drone command and control networks.
> 
> *3. North Korea's Cyber Warfare Capability*
> 
> According to some so-called North Korean defectors, there are two major groups in North Korea who are able to conduct cyber attacks: the No. 91 Office, and Bureau 121.
> 
> Many have been speculated that Bureau 121 was behind the attack on Sony in 2014. The unprecedented cyber attack resulted in the disrupted release of the infamous U.S. propaganda movie "The Interview", (a most heinous film cruelly depicting the barbaric assassination of North Korean Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un in graphic and gory detail), as well as the leaking of a trove of internal emails, and five unreleased movies.
> 
> *4. The 5G Base-Station Networks*
> 
> Massive MIMO technology is key in the new 5G communications. Often referred to as massive multiple-input, multiple-output (MIMO), this technology is also described as beamforming with a large number of antennas.
> 
> Beamforming, according to its basic definition, is the ability to adapt the radiation pattern of the antenna array to a particular scenario. In the cellular communications space, many people think of beamforming as steering a lobe of power in a particular direction toward a user. Relative amplitude and phase shifts are applied to each antenna element to allow for the output signals from the antenna array to coherently add together for a particular transmit/receive angle and destructively cancel each other out for other signals.
> 
> Massive MIMO also acknowledges that in real-world systems, data transmitted between an antenna and a user terminal—and vice versa—undergoes filtering from the surrounding environment. The signal may be reflected off buildings and other obstacles, and these reflections will have an associated delay, attenuation, and direction of arrival. *There may not even be a direct line-of-sight* between the antenna and the user terminal.
> 
> As an example, consider an antenna array with 32 transmit (Tx) and 32 receive (Rx) channels operating in the 3.5-GHz band. There are 64 RF signal chains to be put in place, and the spacing between the antennas is approximately 4.2 cm given the operating frequency.
> 
> 
> 5G will use spectrum in the existing LTE frequency range (600 MHz to 6 GHz) and also in millimeter wave (mmWave) bands (24–86 GHz).
> 
> Millimeter waves are broadcast at frequencies between 30 and 300 gigahertz, compared to the bands below 6 GHz that were used for mobile devices in the past. They are called millimeter waves because they vary in length from 1 to 10 mm, compared to the radio waves that serve today’s smartphones, which measure tens of centimeters in length.
> 
> And as admitted, by the professionals (Ericsson) in their own words:
> _EMF compliance may be a "challenge"(sic!) for 5G massive MIMO sites if assuming theoretical maximum power for all beams_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ 2. Size of exclusion zone (read danger zone) with 1/100 of International Commission on Non-Ionizing Radiation Protection (ICNIRP) limit of 5G base station with massive MIMO, at 3.5GHz and 28 GHz maximum power(theoretical maximum transmitted power 200 W): 115 meters .
> 
> *5. The 6G Base-Station Networks*
> 
> _5:55 AM - 21 Feb 2019
> 
> I want 5G, and even 6G, technology in the United States as soon as possible. It is far more powerful, faster, and smarter than the current standard. American companies must step up their efforts, or get left behind. There is no reason that we should be lagging behind on.........
> 
> -Donald Trump, P.O.T.U.S.
> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1098581869233344512_​
> In terms of speed, 6G networks will allow for 1Tbps by making use of sub-1THZ spectrum and will focus on connecting the “trillions” of objects, rather than the “billions” of mobile devices.
> The sub-1THz frequencies earmarked for 6G will be even poorer at penetrating indoors than the mmWave spectrum set to be used in 5G, so it could be that building owners, rather than operators, build out the networks.
> 
> In term of imagery at close range, these teraherz frequencies would even allow not only to distinguish and track each individual person indoor or outdoor but even to discern the various materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ 3. High Resolution Imaging using 325 GHz (right) and 1.5 THz (left) Transceivers.
> 
> *6. The EMF Cyber WMD*
> 
> The first covert phase would be the stealthy infiltration of the enemy 5G/6G networks, both in the U.S., Japan, etc. This could take some time.
> 
> Thus allowing the overt phase to follow, by taking the control of all the base stations, a massive coordinated and synchronized attack targeting all the biological objectives could wipe out majors enemy cities, military bases from their personnel and civilian inhabitants as well, within hours. Remotely and silently burning their brains or other vital internal organs.
> 
> Further waves of attack would follow treating the remaining non-biological jammable, electronic-sensitive high value targets, leaving them dysfunctional.
> 
> *7. North Korea's Supercomputer Capability*
> 
> Back in 2016, information indicated that North Korea’s “private intranet,” the Kwangmyong (광명; 光明) network, had just 28 websites, the servers for which could be in North Korea or China. Its existence therefore provides no hint about high-end computing in North Korea, because websites like those visible on Kwangmyong could be hosted on a laptop and could easily be based in China itself. However, North Korean missile and nuclear development efforts would likely be a magnet for the multi-CPU servers and more powerful parallel supercomputers readily available in China.
> 
> Are there indications of supercomputer use in North Korea?
> 
> The year 2017 alone gives us an undisputable answer.
> 
> By accumulating ICBM ballistic missile tests, amounting to 9 in 9 months, the DPRK had launched 3 types of different ballistic missiles, completing before the year's end what Western analysts had previously deemed feasible only in 3 years of time, that is the Hwasong-15 ICBM, able to reach the mainland U.S.
> 
> Moreover, the DPRK has conducted simultaneously a sixth nuclear test, where it demonstrated a thermonuclear capability, with a yield of 250 kilotons.
> 
> A feat that only the Big Five of the permanent members of the United Nations Security Council had accomplished.
> Therefore, the use of supercomputers is the only explanation.
> 
> The processors at the heart these supercomputers are multicore CPUs arranged in parallel—yielding the kind of number crunching power needed to forecast the weather, create and attack communications ciphers, simulate nuclear bomb blasts, and design missiles, among other things.
> 
> *8. Rare Earth Mineral Prerequisite For Supercomputer Dominance*
> 
> As discussed above, the development of powerful enough supercomputer, that is the machines that can achieve military and scientific breakthroughs thanks to their enormous processing power, is instumental in the DPRK's rise as a global world's superpower.
> 
> According to the Top 500 list, published on Monday June 25, 2018, China has 206 supercomputers and is leading the U.S. by a record margin—82. The U.S. has just 124 machines on the list.
> 
> China emerged from having not a single supercomputer on the list in 2002 to becoming a dominant power—it has had the top supercomputer on the Top 500 list for the past five years.
> 
> The difference with North Korea, is that these strategic assets are kept totally secret.
> 
> No need to add that such supercomputer research can not be conducted without a sufficient reserve of rare earth minerals, the sine qua non prerequisite in semiconductor industry.
> 
> Indeed, North Korea's 216 million tonne Jongju deposit, theoretically worth trillions of dollars, would more than double the current global known resource of REE oxides which according to the U.S. Geological Survey is pegged at 110 million tonnes.
> 
> This amounts to five times that of China's, the current world's first rare earth minerals exporter. Making *Kim Jong Un*'s Korea the military powerhouse the most likely to first succeed in developing and fielding the largest armies of cyber warfare supercomputers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ 4. First world's reserve of Rare Earth Elements in the DPRK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ 5. Official and ambitious goal of North Korea's space program, the exploitation of the lunar rare earths reserve.
> 
> 
> *9. Conclusion*
> 
> Indeed the U.S. Dystopian Empire is only a paper tiger, a colossus with feet of clay, since day one of its take over.
> 
> The DPRK has the capability to simply put an end to the century-long Pax Americana, within an hour of conflict, thus starting the dawn of a multi-millennial long Pax Coreana, that will be reminded as the longest Golden Age of Humankind. At the discretion of its Supreme Leader, should He decide to do so, and at the time of His choosing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ 6. DPRK's Cyber WMD opening the dawn of the Pax Coreana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10. References*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. https://cdn.presstv.com/photo/20190222/1bc2d0ef-39ce-48c5-8d7f-9b0e412b5a25.jpg ; https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2019/02/24/589445/IRGC-drone-Hajizadeh-US-missile-Aerospace-Division ; Iran hacked US drone command center in response to Washington's impudence: IRGC ; Sun Feb 24, 2019 06:06PM [Updated: Sun Feb 24, 2019 06:19PM ] ;
> 
> 2. https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=ca5f364b62a5dce2b52e53854728cf26 ; https://www.itu.int/en/ITU-T/Workshops-and-Seminars/20171205/Documents/S3_Christer_Tornevik.pdf ; Impact of EMF limits on 5G network roll-out ; ITU Workshop on 5G, EMF & Health Warsaw, December 5 2017 ;
> 
> 3. https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=ca5f364b62a5dce2b52e53854728cf26 ; https://www.uml.edu/docs/Dickinson, High res 325_tcm18-42381.pdf ; High Resolution Imaging using 325 GHz and 1.5 THz Transceivers ; Jason C. Dickinson, Thomas M. Goyette, and Jerry Waldman ;
> 
> 4. https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=2bc8a8e641ac0d14fc258c0fd24bc06c ;
> 
> 5. https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=f0696981e316a621e41a6aa89fd1d229 ; http://www.jokeitup.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/5/files/2015/03/North-Korea.jpg ; http://www.jokeitup.com/funny/north-korea-2/ ;
> 
> 6. https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=886a8c3db40055848f83bf9e51e8b9d7



First ever official report of some sort of counter counter-terrorist tactics used against the DPRK!

And this as the Hanoi Summit collapses...


*Unknown Men Invade North Korean Embassy in Madrid*

February 28, 2019 13:20

The North Korean Embassy in Madrid came under attack by a group of unknown men on Feb. 22 who took staff hostage for several hours.

Spanish newspaper El Confidencial on Wednesday reported that a number of unidentified men broke into the embassy, bound and gagged the staff and held them hostage for over four hours. One female staffer who managed to sneak out sought help from the neighbors, and a local person accompanied her to the police.

When the police arrived at the embassy, the men fled the scene in two cars. The paper reported that when the police arrived, a smartly dressed man with a badge with a picture of North Korean leader Kim Jong-un answered the door and said everything was fine. But then he bolted out of the embassy with the other assailants.

Police believe that the man who answered the door was one of the drivers, suggesting that at least one member of the group is Korean or able to pass as Korean. Police said some computers and other communication devices were stolen, and three staff sustained minor injuries and are being treated in hospital.

Police are questioning staff what kind of information was stored in the stolen computers, suspecting that the assailants were after something specific.

The embassy has declined to comment on the incident so far.

In the context, it may be significant that a shadowy group calling itself Cheollima Civil Defense announced on Monday that it would make an important announcement shortly. The group is thought to have rescued Kim Han-sol, the son of Kim Jong-un’s half-brother Kim Jong-nam who was assassinated two years ago.

"We've received a request for help from comrades in a Western country," the group said on its website. "We've responded to it despite a high risk."

On Tuesday, it posted another message saying those who keep their promises do not need to worry about anything.

Kim Hyok-chol, the new man in charge of nuclear negotiations for the second North Korea-U.S. summit, was North Korean ambassador to Spain until he was expelled following North Korea's nuclear test in 2017. 

http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/02/28/2019022801606.html​
*And here the most interesting part:*

_
28 February 2019

It also reported that the mobile network antenna which serves the area of the embassy was set alight just prior to the robbery last Friday.

Spain intelligence services (CNI) are investigating whether it could be related to the attack.

https://www.thelocal.es/20190228/spain-probes-north-korea-embassy-incident
_


Being able to evade the police EMF cellphone base station tracking network... A work that could only have been done by an enemy great power's professional operatives, not by some random political dissidents!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxhoundbis

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> According to the report, North Korea is estimated to have 1*5 to 60 nuclear warheads, and by 2020, it can increase from at least 30 to a maximum of 100.*


Do not listen americans. They are trying to debunk NK. If the evaluation is dating since the 1940's it is possible. Between 1945-1949 US had 300-500 nuclear bombs. USSR between 1948-1950 an handful let's OK, but with 1940-50's standards. Now we are 2020's. Nearly 70 years after. The NK's number of nuclear weapons must be at the the less few hundreds *nowadays*. I say at least. With its powerful industry NK must be in possession of at least several hundreds, if not thousand of nuclear warheads let's say at least, because no one could know. US used to speculate, if they don't lie.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

SubWater said:


> I still can not believe you took my sentence about permanent seat in security council serious.
> About the video you post:
> It is clear KIM pissed on Trump, and Trump is still admiring Kim. Kim offering Americans *partial *denuclearization (face saving deal for Trump), and in response want total American departure from South Korea an left of the all sanctions.




_
*(4th Ld) Kim departs Vietnam after fruitless summit with Trump*

21:45 March 02, 2019

Trump said North Korea demanded the lifting of sanctions "in their entirety," which he could not accept. The North Koreans rebutted that, saying that Washington wanted more than the dismantlement of its key Yongbyon nuclear complex.

https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20190302001154325?section=nk/nk#none​_North Korea has a stake in all Iranian affairs. And as you know, all strategic programs are jointly financed and developed, be it ballistic, nuclear, cybernetic and more. And this since the Iraq Imposed War on Iran.

Do not trust RUMINT that only relay the FAKENEWS. Check *reliable* sources.

In this regard, this is what Alejandro Cao de Benos, Special Delegate -Committee for Cultural Relations with Foreign Countries- Government, DPR of Korea, has stated:



_
6:42 AM - 26 Feb 2019 

Tomorrow the meeting between our Marshal Kim Jong Un and Donald Trump begins in Hanoi. The end of the Korean War and the lifting of sanctions in exchange for nuclear non-proliferation will be the main axes of the talks. 

https://twitter.com/DPRK_CAODEBENOS/status/1100405762868662272​_
In a nutshell, the "nuclear non-proliferation" demanded by the U.S. side was to stop all North Korean joint developments with its Iron Brother Iran. 

And that was precisely beyond the DPRK's defined long standing red line. This includes the upcoming test launch of the Iranian-developed 100-tf thrust solid-fuel ICBM, from a North Korean missile base!










Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=4fa773c54f3a4de7afc07baa78874e52


▲ 1. 9 Sept 2011 satellite imagery of the Shahid Modarres Garrison facility, solid motor static test firing site with no less than 8 horizontal static test stands in a row among others in the area that clearly show the burn mark obstructions from their gas jet firings (35°36'26.26"N 50°52'18.94"E), just before the November 12, 2011 explosion.
Simulated ~40 meters Qaem SLV scaled to the ~90 meters ground burn mark from gas jet firings, according to the rocket to flame length 1:2 ratio. 









Spoiler: Link



http://
Published on Mar 1, 2019
سایت کنترل سلاح سایت موشکی شاهرود ۱۳۹۶
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk9v6I2YoqA



▲ 2. The DPRK will soon test-launch the Iranian-developed 100-tf thrust solid-fuel ICBM. 

Do not forget that the U.S. will continue its *beggar bowl's world tour*, as long as it needs to import Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.), only to stay afloat in the A.I. race, having exhausted its own reserve of R.E.E during the cold war with the U.S.S.R.






▲ 3. The U.S. will continue its *beggar bowl's world tour*, as long as it needs to import Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.), only to stay afloat in the A.I. race.






▲ 4. First world's reserve of Rare Earth Elements in the DPRK.


Even by securing all the world's remaining R.E.E. (120 millions tons), comprising China, Vietnam, Brazil, Russia and South Africa (VBRICS), the U.S. will still be outnumbered in term of number of supercomputers and outgunned in term of supercomputer performance.

The U.S. is no match for North Korea's 216 millions tons. And time is running out, before its foreseeable inevitable final demise!





▲ 5. Pole Position for the DPRK in the A.I. race, opening the dawn of the Pax Coreana.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxhoundbis

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> ​North Korea has a stake in all Iranian affairs. And as you know, all strategic programs are jointly financed and developed, be it ballistic, .


Thx very much Galactic for your expertise here in this forum. I do have some questions. Do you know about the North Korea air Force ? What about their Mig-29's fleet ? Can NK produce herself its RD-33 jet engine ?
Thx for any help.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Safir-2-e-Payam: Analysis V1.2*

First posted 11 February 2019; Updated 5 March 2019

Table of Contents

1. Introduction
2. Space assets: the Achilles' heel of the U.S. Dystopian Empire
3. Moksong-2 ICBM: the Axis of Resistance's Treasured Sword of Justice
4. Geopolitical implications of the January 15, 2019, Safir-2-e-Payam launch
5. Saman-1 Upper Stage: Roll and Attitude Control Systems (RACS) of the Qaem ICBM
6. Conclusion
7. References

*1. Introduction*

Gone are the days when the U.S. could threaten the Islamic Republic of Iran with a blunt military invasion.

And as of 2018, Iran has already secured a credible deterrence against any direct act of aggression.

This is why the U.S. is now mostly using indirect strategies of proxy war against such military powerhouses, as demonstrated with the 2011 Jasmin Revolution targeting Syria, Libya and all the Middle East, the 21 February 2014 coup against Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych, and of course the botched 15 July 2016 coup d'état, thwarted by Turkish President Erdogan.

For this, no need to reach the American continent. Iran's IRGC has the ability to strike at the U.S. Dystopian Empire's Achilles' heel, that is at the U.S. 20,000 orbital military satellites, and all the related ECHELON ground facilities.

*2. Space assets: the Achilles' heel of the U.S. Dystopian Empire*

The U.S. Dystopian Empire is known to rely for its survival on its 20,000 orbital military satellites, of which probably 90% are constituated of psychotronic-type.

And this since having taken over the world, even before the dust of WWII could settle, in a surprise and most treacherous unprovoked attack, with a fleet of orbital psychotronic (mind-control) satellites from outer space.





▲ 1. Pax Americana, circa ~1947AD: The WWIII started when rogue U.S. splinter forces invaded Europe, even before the dust of WWII could settle, in a surprise and most treacherous unprovoked attack, with a fleet of 20,000 orbital psychotronic (mind-control) satellites from outer space.

Any Iranian salvo of Moksong-2 ICBMs (militarized Safir-2) could easily take down most of the U.S. space satellites with a single EMP blow.

In addition, Moksong-2 ICBMs are able to reach key facilities of the GEODSS, an important piece of U.S. Strategic Command in the Indian Ocean at some 3,800 km south-eastwards.

This is what the U.S. military has stated recently regarding such space tracking facilities (in this case Cobra Dane, Alaska):

_December 2018

According to the data, Cobra Dane tracks 3,300 space objects each day that cannot be tracked by any other radar system. Air Force officials noted that when Cobra Dane is not operationally available for space surveillance for short periods (less than 24 hours), they can overcome that downtime without losing track of those unique objects. However, officials told us that it would take six months to reacquire all of the small space objects that Cobra Dane tracks, if they encounter any significant scheduled or unscheduled downtime.

https://www.gao.gov/assets/700/696076.pdf​_




▲ 2. The U.S. Space Surveillance Network, GEODSS at Diego Garcia.

Once breached and disrupted, without this U.S.' last line of defence, it is doubtful that the world's subjugated people would remain passive onlookers. The inevitable and unstoppable worldwide's uprisings of the oppressed would surely incite the U.S. military rulers to unleash more conventional WMDs such as biological, thermonuclear or EMF (cellphone base station) strikes.

*3. Moksong-2 ICBM: the Axis of Resistance's Treasured Sword of Justice*





▲ 3. Comparative estimated North Korean ICBMs first stage main engine thrusts

_
*Four advanced ICBM (4대에 걸쳐 진보한 북의 대륙간탄도미사일)*

2013/10/01 [12:35]

The length of the Moksong-2 (목성-2호, 木星-2號: Jupiter-2) intercontinental ballistic missile is 32 meters. First stage is 2.4 meters in diameter.

The Dongfeng-4, 28.05m in length and 2.24m in diameter, made in China in the 1970s weighs 82t and has a range of 7,000km.

if [the Moksong-2 ICBM] was made of a three-stage intercontinental ballistic missile, it could carry a warhead of 250 kg at some 15,000 km. Obviously, the Moksong-2 ICBM is a three-stage intercontinental ballistic missile with a range of 15,000 km.

http://www.jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=20161​_




▲ 4. First ever image of the Moksong-2 ICBM. From video, at T=2:51, from left to right: North Korean (intercontinental) ballistic missiles Hwasong-14, Hwasong-12, Hwasong-15 and Moksong-2.





▲ 5. Iran's IRGC Moksong-2 TEL-launched ICBMs. 

*4. Geopolitical implications of the January 15, 2019, Safir-2-e-Payam launch*





▲ 6. Iran's IRGC Moksong-2 ICBMs.





▲ 7. Iran's IRGC Moksong-2 ICBMs.





▲ 8. Iran's IRGC Moksong-2 ICBMs.





▲ 9. Iran's IRGC Moksong-2 ICBMs.





▲ 10. Video of the January 15, 2019, Safir-2-e-Payam launch. Published on Jan 15, 2019 





▲ 11. Track of the January 15, 2019, Safir-2-e-Payam launch.





▲ 12. Diego Garcia at 3,867 km from South East Iran, within striking range of Iran's IRGC Moksong-2 ICBMs.

The track of the January 15, 2019, Safir-2-e-Payam launch has clearly demonstrated Iran's IRGC ballistic deterrence's vital credibility, putting the U.S. Diego Garcia GEODSS within its range.

Unlike the 3 previous failed test launches, the first two stages have performed perfectly for the first time. Separation of the second and third stage succeeded.

The mass equivalent to a warhead that returned and had splashed down to the ocean comprising the Saman-1 upper stage of ~500kg and the Payam-e-Amir-Kabir satellite of 100kg, totaled ~600kg.

The unconcealed greatest dismay and uneasiness following this latest successful ballistic test launch only confirms Washington's acknowledgement of its hoppless vulnerability:

_U.S. State Department

Robert Palladino
Deputy Spokesperson
Washington, DC
February 7, 2019

In defiance of the international community, the Iranian regime continues to develop and test ballistic missiles, including a reported second failed space launch in less than a month. Space launch vehicles use technologies that are virtually identical and interchangeable with those used in ballistic missiles, including in Intercontinental Ballistic Missiles (ICBMs). This attempted launch furthers Iran’s ability to eventually build such a weapon that threatens our allies.

https://www.state.gov/r/pa/prs/ps/2019/02/288897.htm​_*5. Saman-1 Upper Stage: Roll and Attitude Control Systems (RACS) of the Qaem ICBM*

To further increase its combat readiness, by cutting down on the fuelling time of liquid propellant ICBMs, the IRGC will complete the shift to an all solid propellant ICBMs deterrence.

The backbone of it made by Qaem ICBMs. And as confirmed by an 2016 artistic representation in North Korea, the first stage of this ICBM will neither have any planar fins nor grid fins stabilizers.

This only means that the Roll and Attitude Control Systems (RACS) will be assumed by the 4th stage of the ICBM, provided by clusters of cold gas thrusters.

And this system was precisely flight-tested for the first time on January 15, 2019, in a scaled-down model code-named Saman-1 Uppers Stage. It was this Saman-1, fitted as a third stage atop the Safir-2-e-Payam that underperformed during its inaugural flight.





▲ 13. First disclosure of the Qaem SLV in North Korea: no grid fins or planar fins stabilizers.






▲ 14. Iranian Saman-1 Upper Stage: first step toward the Roll and Attitude Control Systems (RACS) of the Qaem ICBM.






▲ 15. Roll and Attitude Control Systems (RACS) of the Vega solid fuel SLV/ICBM.


*6. Conclusion*

Indeed the U.S. Dystopian Empire is only a paper tiger, a colossus with feet of clay, since day one of its take over.

Iran has the capability to simply put an end to the century-long Pax Americana, within an hour of conflict, thus starting the dawn of a multi-millennial long Pax Persiana that will be reminded as the longest Golden Age of Humankind. At the discretion of its Supreme Leader, should He decide to do so, and at the time of His choosing.





▲ 16. Iran's IRGC Moksong-2 TEL-launched ICBMs opening the dawn of the Pax Persiana.
















*7. References*


Spoiler: Links





1. http://engforum.pravda.ru/uploads/post-119945-0-70788100-1490269058.jpg ; http://ipic.su/7ysYMl.jpg ;
2. https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DV9_rMmXUAAH9hk.jpg:large ; https://twitter.com/18SPCS/status/963629809921351680
3. https://i.imgur.com/d268bA9.jpg ; http://www.onekorea.org/2013/jj_130728.html
4. https://i.imgur.com/ptYvJzg.jpg ; Открытие 8-го съезда работников военной промышленности. ; Published on Dec 12, 2017 ; youtube.com/watch?v=VctC15LKzjk ;
5. https://i.imgur.com/NBoMVMU.jpg
6. http://defanews.ir/sites/default/files/NAME-A-971025 (4).JPG ; http://defanews.ir/news/ماهواره-بر-«سیمرغ»،-ماهواره-«پیام»-را-به-فضا-پرتاب-کرد
7. http://defanews.ir/sites/default/files/NAME-A-971025 (3).JPG ; http://defanews.ir/news/ماهواره-بر-«سیمرغ»،-ماهواره-«پیام»-را-به-فضا-پرتاب-کرد
8. http://defanews.ir/sites/default/files/NAME-A-971025 (11).JPG ; http://defanews.ir/news/ماهواره-بر-«سیمرغ»،-ماهواره-«پیام»-را-به-فضا-پرتاب-کرد
9. http://defanews.ir/sites/default/files/NAME-A-971025 (5).JPG ; http://defanews.ir/news/ماهواره-بر-«سیمرغ»،-ماهواره-«پیام»-را-به-فضا-پرتاب-کرد
10. youtube.com/watch?v=0pgscPvI39A ; Iran launches a domestically-built satellite into space ; PressTV ; Published on Jan 15, 2019 ;; youtube.com/watch?v=l6soFXjxjYU ; Iran has launched a domestically-built satellite into space ; Published on Jan 15, 2019 ;; http://defanews.ir/node/509529 ; defanews.ir/sites/default/files/simorgh.mp4 ;
11. https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DxC8Y42X0AA6Q0i.jpg ; https://twitter.com/planet4589/status/1085574674069770241
12. https://i.imgur.com/b9nRk9b.jpg
13. http://www.dprktoday.com/content/photo/2016/20160304-kp-01-7.jpg ; http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=42&no=1964 ; 왕들의 궁전-만경대학생소년궁전을 찾아서 (2) ; 나어린 미술가들의 솜씨 ; 주체105(2016)년 3월 4일 ; 访王的宫殿--万景台学生少年宫（2） ; 儿童美术家的手艺 ; 16-03-09 10:51 ; http://www.xici.net/d228225918.htm ;
14. https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/saman-1-1-jpg.464465/?temp_hash=379c6e5dff66a1533f2a30b1c6dc49a0 ; http://isrc.ac.ir/getattachment/محص...ه-انتقال-مداری(سامان-۱)/1.jpg?maxsidesize=800 ; http://isrc.ac.ir/محصولات-و-خدمات/پروژه-ها/سامانه-انتقال-مداری(سامان-۱) ;
15. http://www.space-propulsion.com/spacecraft-propulsion/propulsion-systems/images/vega-veb.jpg ; http://www.space-propulsion.com/spacecraft-propulsion/propulsion-systems/index.html ;
16. https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=886a8c3db40055848f83bf9e51e8b9d7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Failed North-Korean-U.S. Summit: Analysis*

First posted 3 March 2019; Updated 6 March 2019

Table of Contents

1. Failed North-Korean-U.S. Summit: A Dog And Pony Show
2. What Comes Next: North Korea Unshakable Will To Expand Its Space Program 
3. The Real Stakes Of The Trump Korean Policy
4. Conclusion

*1. Failed North-Korean-U.S. Summit: A Dog And Pony Show*



Viet said:


> Interesting: while Kim met Trump, the rest of North Koreans toured around visiting many Vietnamese factories. Will we violate any sanctions if setting up factories in North Korea?
> 
> 
> View attachment 543761
> 
> 
> View attachment 543759
> 
> 
> View attachment 543763
> 
> 
> View attachment 543767
> 
> 
> View attachment 543777



As you see the visit to Halong Bay, the craddle of the Kinh people (người Kinh) or Jin people (京族), was under a less than auspicious hazy weather!

Any hope of possible foreign investments resulting from a peace deal that did ultimately not materialized, are now short lived.

China was first last year to woo the DPRK, a move that was later frustrated by the sanctions being not lifted by the U.S.

This reminds one of those who tried to invest in Iran following the JCPOA, later loosing everything as the U.S. withdrew unilaterally from it.

And this only exposes the extreme naivety of these players. No deal could have resulted from this summit.

Indeed, North Korean media have stated on the eve of Kim Jong Un's departure for Vietnam, that the denuclearization of Japan, a de facto nuclear state, that has stockpiled 9 tonnes of Plutonium, enough for building 1,000 warheads, was a precondition for any North Korean disarmament deal.

Could the U.S. have agreed to disarm the Japanese, having previously sponsored its nuclearization? Obviously, the summit was only meant to be a dog and pony show to fool the low IQs living in the U.S., and distract them from the build up of 5G/6G networks in their cities, instrumental in further deepenening the dystopian regime's repression of its own citizens.

_
*Rodong Sinmun Urges Close Watch over Japan's Nuclear Weaponization*

Pyongyang, February 23 (KCNA) -- Voices for the revision of the constitution and increased military spending and nuclear weaponization are heard from the conservative camp in Japan.

This indicates that the Abe group can go nuclear anytime after giving up "three non-nuclear principles" and consequently, peace in the Asia-Pacific region will be exposed to a great danger, Rodong Sinmun Saturday says in a commentary.

The commentary cites facts to prove that most Japanese rulers took much pain to realize nuclear ambition.

http://www.uriminzokkiri.com/index.php?lang=eng&ftype=news&no=17985​_
Moreover, do not trust RUMINT that only relay the FAKENEWS. Check *reliable* sources.

_
*(4th Ld) Kim departs Vietnam after fruitless summit with Trump*

21:45 March 02, 2019

Trump said North Korea demanded the lifting of sanctions "in their entirety," which he could not accept. The North Koreans rebutted that, saying that Washington wanted more than the dismantlement of its key Yongbyon nuclear complex.

https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20190302001154325?section=nk/nk#none​_North Korea has a stake in all Iranian affairs. And as you know, all strategic programs are jointly financed and developed, be it ballistic, nuclear, cybernetic and more. And this since the Iraq Imposed War on Iran.

In this regard, this is what Alejandro Cao de Benos, Special Delegate -Committee for Cultural Relations with Foreign Countries- Government, DPR of Korea, has stated:



_
6:42 AM - 26 Feb 2019

Tomorrow the meeting between our Marshal Kim Jong Un and Donald Trump begins in Hanoi. The end of the Korean War and the lifting of sanctions in exchange for nuclear non-proliferation will be the main axes of the talks.

https://twitter.com/DPRK_CAODEBENOS/status/1100405762868662272​_
In a nutshell, the "nuclear non-proliferation" demanded by the U.S. side was to stop all North Korean joint developments with its Iron Brother Iran.






*2. What Comes Next: North Korea Unshakable Will To Expand Its Space Program*

And that was precisely beyond the DPRK's defined long standing red line. This includes the upcoming test launch of the Iranian-developed 100-tf thrust solid-fuel ICBM, from a North Korean missile base!







Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=4fa773c54f3a4de7afc07baa78874e52


▲ 1. 9 Sept 2011 satellite imagery of the Shahid Modarres Garrison facility, solid motor static test firing site with no less than 8 horizontal static test stands in a row among others in the area that clearly show the burn mark obstructions from their gas jet firings (35°36'26.26"N 50°52'18.94"E), just before the November 12, 2011 explosion.
Simulated ~40 meters Qaem SLV scaled to the ~90 meters ground burn mark from gas jet firings, according to the rocket to flame length 1:2 ratio.









Spoiler: Link



http://
Published on Mar 1, 2019
سایت کنترل سلاح سایت موشکی شاهرود ۱۳۹۶
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk9v6I2YoqA


▲ 2. The DPRK will soon test-launch the Iranian-developed 100-tf thrust solid-fuel ICBM. 


*After Hanoi Summit: Rebuilding of Sohae Space Launch Center*

March 5, 2019

Commercial satellite imagery acquired on March 2, 2019, shows that North Korea is pursuing a rapid rebuilding of the long-range rocket site at Sohae.

This renewed activity, taken just two days after the inconclusive Hanoi summit between President Donald Trump and Chairman Kim Jong-un, may indicate North Korean plans to demonstrate resolve in the face of U.S. rejection of North Korea’s demands at the summit to lift five UN Security Council sanctions enacted in 2016-2017.

Activity is evident at the vertical engine test stand and the launch pad’s rail-mounted rocket transfer structure.

Significantly, the environmental shelters on the umbilical tower, which are normally closed, have been opened to show the launch pad.

This facility had been dormant since August 2018, indicating the current activity is deliberate and purposeful.

https://beyondparallel.csis.org/hanoi-summit-rebuilding-sohae-launch-facility/​




▲ 3. Rebuilding of Sohae Space Launch Center





▲ 4. Illustration of DPRK spaceflight, published by internet fanboy.

Also published on 5 March, a poetry video titled: "*On the night of the landing*".







Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=61e0d226abe0da95c57586c75443b85a
땅을 분여받은 날 밤에 On the night of the landing
Published on Mar 5, 2019
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGhj9WGNQ5E


▲ 5. Poetry Video: On the night of the landing


*3. The Real Stakes Of The Trump Korean Policy *

Like its Iron Brother Iran, North Korea is a most wealthy nation endowed by boundless natural ressources. All it needs is technology and investments to harvest these bounties.

North Korea has the eighth-largest crude oil reserves in the world, next to the United Arab Emirates.





▲ 6. We estimate there are 60 billion to 90 billion barrels of crude oil reserves in North Korea

But oil is nothing compared to the largest known rare earth deposit in the world discovered in North Korea!





▲ 7. First world's reserve of Rare Earth Elements in the DPRK.

From a most interesting flashforward seen in a video: the DPRK is indeed very wealthy, and will never bow before such little spoiled child U.S.!

With only 1.4 millions tonnes of rare earth reserve left, how dare the impudent U.S. beggar overlook the DPRK's 216 millions tonnes! All they deserve is a good spanking!




*Definitions
富* (fù)

 abundant; ample
 rich; wealthy
 wealth
 to make rich; to make wealthy
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/富​






Spoiler: Link



http://
คิม ไทยแลนด์ จบแค่ ม.3 เป็นเถ้าแก่ร้อยล้านก่อนจะอายุ40ปี
Published on Feb 9, 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n1bTuH1B-A


▲ 8. DPRK is indeed very wealthy, and will never bow before such little spoiled child U.S.! (Look the badge:富).


Do not forget that the U.S. will continue its *beggar bowl's world tour*, as long as it needs to import Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.), only to stay afloat in the A.I. race, having exhausted its own reserve of R.E.E during the cold war with the U.S.S.R.






▲ 9. The U.S. will continue its *beggar bowl's world tour*, as long as it needs to import Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.), only to stay afloat in the A.I. race.


Even by securing all the world's remaining R.E.E. (120 millions tons), comprising China, Vietnam, Brazil, Russia and South Africa (VBRICS), the U.S. will still be outnumbered in term of number of supercomputers and outgunned in term of supercomputer performance.

The U.S. is no match for North Korea's 216 millions tons. And time is running out, before its foreseeable inevitable final demise!


*4. Conclusion *



Viet said:


> You are from NK? Come on man, VN has considerable rare earth reserves but we can’t blackmail anyone.



Either you are with the anti-imperialists, or you are with the imperialists.

One can not be friend with both.

It is a disgraceful sad reality that Rare Earth Exporting Countries (V.B.R.I.C.S.) even fail to organize themselves like the Arabs do with the O.P.E.C., in something such as an O.R.E.E.C. (Organization of the Rare Earth Exporting Countries).

Even sadder to see that such an organization, unlike the O.P.E.C. that failed to defeat the West with its oil embargo in 1973, could provoke the effective collapse of the U.S. within months of such an embargo of R.E.E. exports.

But we are not naive and don't even consider such a purely theorical hypothetical strategy, knowing perfectly well that Brazil, Russia, India, South Africa and Vietnam are all firmly supporting the West and the U.S. imperialism.

As a consequence, the demise of the West will take years not months, and will be lead under the banner of the North Korea-Iranian banner only, in a prolonged cold war race for hightech and A.I. military dominance.

The superseding Worl Order will be tripolar, defined by the three remaining Great Powers of the 21st century, namely North Korea, China and Iran.





▲ 10. The Three Great Powers of the Next World Order: Pole Position for the DPRK in the A.I. race, opening the dawn of the Pax Coreana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Safir-2-e-Payam: Analysis V1.2*
> 
> First posted 11 February 2019; Updated 5 March 2019
> 
> Table of Contents
> 
> 1. Introduction
> 2. Space assets: the Achilles' heel of the U.S. Dystopian Empire
> 3. Moksong-2 ICBM: the Axis of Resistance's Treasured Sword of Justice
> 4. Geopolitical implications of the January 15, 2019, Safir-2-e-Payam launch
> 5. Saman-1 Upper Stage: Roll and Attitude Control Systems (RACS) of the Qaem ICBM
> 6. Conclusion
> 7. References




*Safir-2-e-Payam: Analysis V1.2 Addendum*

First posted 11 February 2019; Updated 8 March 2019

*5. Saman-1 Upper Stage: Roll and Attitude Control Systems (RACS) of the Qaem ICBM*

To further increase its combat readiness, by cutting down on the fuelling time of liquid propellant ICBMs, the IRGC will complete the shift to an all solid propellant ICBMs deterrence.

The backbone of it made by Qaem ICBMs. And as confirmed by an 2016 artistic representation in North Korea, the first stage of this ICBM will neither have any planar fins nor grid fins stabilizers.





▲ 13. First disclosure of the Qaem SLV in North Korea: no grid fins or planar fins stabilizers.


This only means that the Roll and Attitude Control Systems (RACS) will be assumed by the 4th stage of the ICBM, provided by clusters of cold gas thrusters.


A first possible hint of such a RACS seems to have been disclosed previously back in 2 June 2017, during the National exhibition of children's science fictions and models.

Indeed, associated with some space plane and astronaut, was a very strange depiction of a space launcher, with several side thrusters or boosters attached to a ring, itself fixed to the middle of the rocket.







Spoiler: Links



http://www.dprktoday.com/content/photo/2017/20170603-pt1-4.jpg
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=42&no=10197



▲ June 2 (KCNA) -- A national exhibition of children's science fictions and models-2017 opened with due ceremony at the Sci-Tech Complex on Friday to mark the 71st anniversary of the Korean Children's Union.
Left poster: Flying along a Korean astronaut, another rocket with 4 smaller side thrusters or boosters attached to the main core booster, as depicted for childrens.









Spoiler: Links



Video Published on Jul 8, 2017 from the national exhibition of children's science fictions and models-2017:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bOBJifozQw



▲ Video Published on Jul 8, 2017. At T=0m41s: rocket with 4 smaller side thrusters or boosters.

But when this image is compared with schematics of "attitude control and side maneuvers with solid/liquid propellant rocket motors", the analogy is suddenly evident.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=aa3f7f605ce3f99770f2283fe5a8a0ea
https://books.google.com/books/cont...sig=ACfU3U1gppnqb5qZhoqjV3jr9Y_OJosOKA&w=1025
Rocket Propulsion Elements
2001
By George P. Sutton, Oscar Biblarz
p466, attitude control and side maneuvers with solid propellant rocket motors
https://books.google.com/books?id=L...6g&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false



▲ P466: "attitude control and side maneuvers with solid propellant rocket motors"







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=aa3f7f605ce3f99770f2283fe5a8a0ea
https://books.google.com/books/cont...sig=ACfU3U2cc4xP_l140zhclgNOBGyNi0T14A&w=1025
Rocket Propulsion Elements
2001
By George P. Sutton, Oscar Biblarz
p230, bipropellant rocket engine system of the fourth stage of the Peacekeeper ballistic missile
https://books.google.com/books?id=L...6g&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false



▲ P230: "bipropellant rocket engine system of the fourth stage of the Peacekeeper ballistic missile"

A previously unknown finless rocket tested under the supervision of Supreme Leader *Kim Jong Un* sometimes prior to July 2017, might have been the testbed of such a new RACS.







Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=aa3f7f605ce3f99770f2283fe5a8a0ea
http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/2017-07-15_22-20-07.1500170111.jpg
경애하는 최고령도자 김정은동지를 모시고 진행한 대륙간탄도로케트시험발사성공기념 음악무용종합공연
조선의 오늘
Published on Jul 13, 2017
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUC0ygjNGi8
https://youtu.be/sUC0ygjNGi8?t=3384



▲ T=56:24 : Image of unknown finless ballistic missile, from 13 July 2017 video 

And this system was precisely flight-tested for the first time in Iran on January 15, 2019, in a scaled-down model code-named Saman-1 Uppers Stage. It was this Saman-1, fitted as a third stage atop the Safir-2-e-Payam that underperformed during its inaugural flight. 





▲ 14. Iranian Saman-1 Upper Stage: first step toward the Roll and Attitude Control Systems (RACS) of the Qaem ICBM.






▲ 15. Roll and Attitude Control Systems (RACS) of the Vega solid fuel SLV/ICBM.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*North Korean Day Of The Sun 2019 Space Launch V0.1a*

First posted 28 February 2019; Updated 10 March 2019

Table of Contents

1. Introduction
2. Post Summit Space Launch
3. What Could Be Launched
3.1. Satellite Launch
3.2. Unha-9 New Launcher
3.3. Suborbital Manned Spaceflight
4. Regional Space Race
5. Conclusion
TBD. References

*1. Introduction*

North Korea has a stake in all Iranian affairs. And as we know, all strategic programs are jointly financed and developed, be it ballistic, nuclear, cybernetic and more. And this since the Iraq Imposed War on Iran.

The Second Summit between our Marshal Kim Jong Un and Donald Trump in Hanoi was aimed at ending the Korean War and lifting the sanctions in exchange for nuclear non-proliferation.

In a nutshell, the "nuclear non-proliferation" demanded by the U.S. side was to stop all North Korean joint developments with its Iron Brother Iran.

And that was precisely beyond the DPRK's defined long standing red line. Obviously, the summit was only meant to be a dog and pony show to fool the low IQs.

*2. Post Summit Space Launch*

After the _2018 American Spring_, that has resulted following the warming of ties between the two Koreas, initiated under the Pyongchang Winter Olympic Game, all North Korean space activities have been delayed, only to increase the chance of the peace talks.

This included, the firts test launches of the first stage of the 400 metric tons Unha-9 SLV, the full stages configuration of the Unha-9, and the suborbital manned spacecraft E1.

E1 capsule as per Iranian designation, but for more clarity, I called it the _*Mallima space capsule*_ (만리마우주캡슐, 萬里马太空艙: 10 thousands li horse) after a mythical Korean winged horse able to gallop ten thousand li or approximately 5'000 km in a single day.







Spoiler: Links



https://exploredprk.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/32.jpg
http://
[English] Moranbong Band - We Are Mallima Riders «우리는 만리마기수»
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UauA6UGpiig

Did you ride the Mallima steed 你是否跨上万里马？ Juche 105 (2016)
https://exploredprk.com/posters/did-you-ride-the-mallima-steed/



▲ 1. The North Korean manned Mallima Spacecraft, equivalent of the Persian designation E1.

As the civilian space program is the DPRK's legitimate inalienable right, it can never be forfeited.

*3. What Could Be Launched*

In exercising the DPRK's legitimate inalienable right to develop its space program, Supreme Leader *Kim Jong Un* has many options.

Moreover, considering that the NADA average space launch rate since 2006 is one launch every 2.6 years (2006: Unha-1; 2009: Unha-2; 2012: Unha-3#1 & Unha-3#2; 2016: Unha-4), it is more than expected that the next one will come this year.

A space launch is certainly mandatory during the week of Monday, April 15, 2019, marking the *Day Of The Sun*, that is the birth of *Great Leader Comrade Kim Il Sung*.

So far, hints for the suborbital manned spaceflight seems to outweighs those for a satellite launch (Unha-9 SLV).


*3.1. Satellite Launch*

*After Hanoi Summit: Rebuilding of Sohae Space Launch Center*

March 5, 2019

Commercial satellite imagery acquired on March 2, 2019, shows that North Korea is pursuing a rapid rebuilding of the long-range rocket site at Sohae.

This renewed activity, taken just two days after the inconclusive Hanoi summit between President Donald Trump and Chairman Kim Jong-un, may indicate North Korean plans to demonstrate resolve in the face of U.S. rejection of North Korea’s demands at the summit to lift five UN Security Council sanctions enacted in 2016-2017.

Activity is evident at the vertical engine test stand and the launch pad’s rail-mounted rocket transfer structure.

Significantly, the environmental shelters on the umbilical tower, which are normally closed, have been opened to show the launch pad.

This facility had been dormant since August 2018, indicating the current activity is deliberate and purposeful.

https://beyondparallel.csis.org/hanoi-summit-rebuilding-sohae-launch-facility/​




▲ 2. Rebuilding of Sohae Space Launch Center

Mar 08,2019

Activity was recently spotted at North Korea’s Sanumdong research facility, associated with the country’s intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) program, revealed Suh Hoon, the director of the South’s National Intelligence Service (NIS).

The JoongAng Ilbo reported Thursday that Suh told lawmakers following a closed-door meeting at the National Assembly Tuesday that vehicles transporting supplies were spotted at the Sanumdong facility and “were seen as missile-related activities.”

Sanumdong, on the outskirts of Pyongyang, is a key military site where at least two Hwasong-15 ICBMs, which could potentially reach the U.S. mainland, were manufactured. 

http://koreajoongangdaily.joins.com...aid=3060297&cloc=joongangdaily|home|newslist1​




▲ 3. Agency observed increase in transport vehicle movements in February. Sanumdong missile research complex in Pyongyang, North Korea. 


Additional images of the Sanumdong site taken Friday by another company, San Francisco-based Planet, show that vehicle activity has died down and that one of the cranes has disappeared. That could mean that workers have paused work on an ICBM or rocket, perhaps while awaiting further parts.

Or it could mean a missile or rocket has already left the facility.

"According to Planet imagery, I can definitely say the train has left the station," says Melissa Hanham, a North Korea expert with the One Earth Future Foundation. "But I can't unfortunately use X-ray vision to see what's on the train and tell whether it's a civilian space launch vehicle or a military ICBM."

One possible destination would be the Sohae Satellite Launching Station. Lewis says there's no easy way to tell whether a train has carried missile or rocket parts to Sohae because the rail yard there has a roof over it to prevent satellite snooping.

https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=701630382​
*3.2. Unha-9 New Launcher*

Some internet fanboy have favored the idea of the test-flight of the Unha-9 SLV first stage.

38 North -- March 07, 2019
Jack Liu, Irv Buck & Jenny Town

At the launch pad, work on the rail-mounted transfer structure appears to have been completed by March 6 and the structure may now be operational. The cranes have been removed from the pad and the overhead trusses that were being installed on the roof have been covered. The mobile structure is now situated at the far end of the launch pad adjacent to the checkout building. Several vehicles are parked near the gantry tower and the exhaust pit and debris remains on the launch pad to be cleaned up.

At the engine test stand progress has been made on rebuilding the support structure for the stand, the materials that were there as of March 2 are now installed (covering of the steel superstructure). The old fuel bunkers have almost completely a roof again. The cranes have been removed.

*Comment: Due to the rapidly rebuilding of all structures we can expect upcoming tests for the new Unha-X launcher. We will probably experience a test of the first-stage.*






https://www.38north.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/Fig1_Sohae-19-0306-AIR-1.jpg
https://archive.fo/gdH9c/df2648e1a9be6f980b8fbd684c17e9d92baba88d.jpg
http://www.b14643.de/Spacerockets_1/Rest_World/Unha-X/Gallery/Sohae-2019_7.jpg
http://archive.is/8o8bF 
http://www.b14643.de/Spacerockets_1/Rest_World/Unha-X/Gallery/Sohae-2019.htm​*3.3. Suborbital Manned Spaceflight*


*Kim Jong Un*'s aphorism

_“People should be seated on golden cushions.” _

金正恩名言集 1 ; "要让人民坐上金垫子" ; p48 ; 朝鲜·平壤 ; 主体105年（2016年） ; 外文出版社; 朝鲜民主主义人民共和国印刷 ; ᄀ-6830137 
http://www.korean-books.com.kp/KBMbooks/ch/book/politics/00000228.pdf​

Published on 5 March, a poetry video titled: "*On the night of the landing*".







Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=61e0d226abe0da95c57586c75443b85a
땅을 분여받은 날 밤에 On the night of the landing
Published on Mar 5, 2019
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGhj9WGNQ5E


▲ 5. Poetry Video: On the night of the landing







Spoiler: Links



http://www.dprktoday.com/content/photo/2019/20190307-01-12.jpg
http://
제34차 평양시과학기술축전 진행
주체108(2019)년 3월 7일 
학생가방장식인쇄용 채인쇄잉크
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=43&no=15275



▲ 6. DPRK manned spaceflight. 7 Mars 2019.





▲ 7. Illustration of DPRK manned space launcher, published by internet fanboy.





▲ 8. CGI of DPRK astronaut, published by internet fanboy.





▲ 9. Weather forecast as of 9 March, for an April North Korean launch attempt: mostly sunny on 3rd, 11th, 15th and 20th of April 2019.





▲ 10. Artistic representation of the North Korean Unha launchers family, 2019. Outdated as of Mid-February 2019. 

*4. Regional Space Race*

_November 19, 2018 , 3:15 pm

Israel? A *space superpower*? Indeed.

But now, Israel is about to launch an unmanned spacecraft to the moon, thus *joining the three superpowers* – the US, Russia and China – that have done already done so.

https://www.breakingisraelnews.com/117196/israel-unmanned-spaceship-moon/​_How gullible these propagandists and especially their audience could be!

_
The trip is scheduled to last seven weeks, with the Beresheet due to touch down on April 11.

https://phys.org/news/2019-03-israel-spacecraft-moon-selfie.html​_Beware Israel, never sell the bear's skin before one has killed the beast.

Remember the *Tortoise and Hare*? North Korea could launch during the week of Monday, April 15, 2019, on the occasion of the *Day Of The Sun* its first ever astronaut into a suborbital spaceflight!

Meaning that *Kim Jong Un*'s Korea would be the next space power to join the three superpowers!

Therefore, from now onwards, the race for the 4th place as a space superpower is on, with two contenders! Between the Israeli Goliath and the North Korean David, between a lunar landing and a manned spaceflight, between West-Asia and East-Asia!

What a promising epochal month of April 2019!

*5. Conclusion*

(Placeholder!) We should learn from *Kim Jong Un*.





▲ 11. 제2차 전국당초급선전일군대회 진행_4. Second National Conference of Primary Information Workers of Party Held. Uploaded on March 9, 2019 





▲ 12. 제2차 전국당초급선전일군대회 진행_5. Second National Conference of Primary Information Workers of Party Held. Uploaded on March 9, 2019 





▲ 13. 제2차 전국당초급선전일군대회 진행_1. Second National Conference of Primary Information Workers of Party Held. Uploaded on March 9, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*North Korean Day Of The Sun 2019 Space Launch V0.2b*

First posted 28 February 2019; Updated 12 March 2019

Table of Contents

1. Introduction
2. Post Summit Space Launch
3. Choosing The Next Space Mission
3.1. Satellite Launch
3.1.1. Reconnaissance Satellite
3.2. Orbital Recoverable Capsule
3.3. Unha-9 Space Launcher
3.4. Suborbital Manned Spaceflight
4. East-West Space Race
5. East-West Cooperation
6. Launch Campaign
7. Conclusion

*1. Introduction*

North Korea has a stake in all Iranian affairs. And as we know, all strategic programs are jointly financed and developed, be it ballistic, nuclear, cybernetic and more. And this since the Iraq Imposed War on Iran.

The Second Summit between our Marshal Kim Jong Un and Donald Trump in Hanoi was aimed at ending the Korean War and lifting the sanctions in exchange for nuclear non-proliferation.

In a nutshell, the "nuclear non-proliferation" demanded by the U.S. side was to stop all North Korean joint developments with its all-weather ally Iran.

And that was precisely beyond the DPRK's defined long standing red line. Obviously, the summit was only meant to be a dog and pony show to fool the low IQs.

*2. Post Summit Space Launch*

After the _2018 American Spring_, that has resulted following the warming of ties between the two Koreas, initiated under the Pyongchang Winter Olympic Games, all North Korean space activities have been unilaterally delayed, only to increase the chances of the peace talks.

This included, the first test launches of the first stage of the 400 metric tons Unha-9 SLV, the full stages configuration of the Unha-9, and the suborbital manned spacecraft E1.

E1 capsule as per Iranian designation, but for more clarity, I called it the _*Mallima space capsule*_ (만리마우주캡슐, 萬里马太空艙: 10 thousands li horse) after a mythical Korean winged horse able to gallop ten thousand li or approximately 5'000 km in a single day.







Spoiler: Links



https://exploredprk.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/32.jpg
http://
[English] Moranbong Band - We Are Mallima Riders «우리는 만리마기수»
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UauA6UGpiig

Did you ride the Mallima steed 你是否跨上万里马？ Juche 105 (2016)
https://exploredprk.com/posters/did-you-ride-the-mallima-steed/



▲ 1. The North Korean manned Mallima Spacecraft, equivalent of the Persian designation E1.

As the civilian space program is the DPRK's legitimate inalienable right, it can never be forfeited.

_*National Self-Respect Is Our Life and Foundation for Building Powerful Country*

Mar. 11, Juche 108 (2019) Monday

Dependence on outside forces will lead to slavery and national ruin, but self-respect of the nation is a shortcut to the prosperity of the country.

The spirit of uninterrupted innovations and progress while winning greater victory, and the strong will to achieve overall development in all the fields and outpace the world—this represents the self-respect of the nation.

When we fully display the Korean-nation-first spirit, we can ceaselessly create our things to be proud of in the world... 

http://rodong.rep.kp/en/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2019-03-11-0008
_​

*3. Choosing The Next Space Mission*

In exercising the DPRK's legitimate inalienable right to develop its space program, Supreme Leader *Kim Jong Un* will face many options.

He will have to carefully ponder from a variety of available space missions. The more risky the type of space mission, the more prestige the DPRK can reap, while keeping in mind that He must be prepared to deal with the cost of a heightened world tension, with all the following condemnations and associated hostile U.N.S.C. resolutions.

Considering that the DPRK's National Aerospace Development Administration (N.A.D.A.) average space launch rate since 2006 is one launch every 2.6 years (2006: Unha-1; 2009: Unha-2; 2012: Unha-3#1 & Unha-3#2; 2016: Unha-4), it is more than expected that the next one will come this year.

Also, a space launch is certainly mandatory during the week of Monday, April 15, 2019, marking the *Day Of The Sun*, that is the birth day of the founder of the DPRK, Great Leader *Kim Il Sung*.

So far, hints for the suborbital manned spaceflight seems to outweighs those for a satellite launch.

*3.1. Satellite Launch*

The first option, with the highest probability of success, is to simply orbit another application satellite, called Kwangmyongsong-5 for clarity.

*Difficulty: Low*
*Prestige: Low*
*World tension: Low*

_
*After Hanoi Summit: Rebuilding of Sohae Space Launch Center*

March 5, 2019

Commercial satellite imagery acquired on March 2, 2019, shows that North Korea is pursuing a rapid rebuilding of the rocket site at Sohae.

This renewed activity, taken just two days after the inconclusive Hanoi summit between President Donald Trump and Chairman Kim Jong Un, may indicate North Korean plans to demonstrate resolve in the face of U.S. rejection of North Korea’s demands at the summit to lift five UN Security Council sanctions enacted in 2016-2017.

Activity is evident at the vertical engine test stand and the launch pad’s rail-mounted rocket transfer structure.

Significantly, the environmental shelters on the umbilical tower, which are normally closed, have been opened to show the launch pad.

This facility had been dormant since August 2018, indicating the current activity is deliberate and purposeful.

https://beyondparallel.csis.org/hanoi-summit-rebuilding-sohae-launch-facility/
_​




▲ 2. Rebuilding of Sohae Space Launch Center
_
Mar 08,2019

Activity was recently spotted at North Korea’s Sanumdong research facility, associated with the country’s intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) program, revealed Suh Hoon, the director of the South’s National Intelligence Service (NIS).

The JoongAng Ilbo reported Thursday that Suh told lawmakers following a closed-door meeting at the National Assembly Tuesday that vehicles transporting supplies were spotted at the Sanumdong facility and “were seen as missile-related activities.”

Sanumdong, on the outskirts of Pyongyang, is a key military site where at least two Hwasong-15 ICBMs, which could potentially reach the U.S. mainland, were manufactured. 

http://koreajoongangdaily.joins.com...aid=3060297&cloc=joongangdaily|home|newslist1
_​




▲ 3. Agency observed increase in transport vehicle movements in February. Sanumdong missile research complex in Pyongyang, North Korea. 

_
Additional images of the Sanumdong site taken Friday by another company, San Francisco-based Planet, show that vehicle activity has died down and that one of the cranes has disappeared. That could mean that workers have paused work on an ICBM or rocket, perhaps while awaiting further parts.

Or it could mean a missile or rocket has already left the facility.

"According to Planet imagery, I can definitely say the train has left the station," says Melissa Hanham, a North Korea expert with the One Earth Future Foundation. "But I can't unfortunately use X-ray vision to see what's on the train and tell whether it's a civilian space launch vehicle or a military ICBM."

One possible destination would be the Sohae Satellite Launching Station. Lewis says there's no easy way to tell whether a train has carried missile or rocket parts to Sohae because the rail yard there has a roof over it to prevent satellite snooping.

https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=701630382
_​
*3.1.1. Reconnaissance Satellite*
_
Mar 12, 2019

Another possibility, according to a South Korean government source who asked not to be named, is that North Korea is preparing to actually launch a satellite equipped with technology recently brought in from friendly countries like China.
...
Since then [the last satellite launch in 2016], North Korea has been focusing on obtaining satellite technology through unofficial cooperation with other countries or by hacking, and latest intelligence suggests they have completed a new reconnaissance satellite.”

http://koreajoongangdaily.joins.com...aid=3060417&cloc=joongangdaily|home|newslist1
_​
*3.2. Orbital Recoverable Capsule*

The next option, with a slightly higher risk, would be to use the currently phased out Kwangmyonsong (Unha-4) space launcher, to orbit a recoverable capsule, that would reenter after a few orbits and land on the opposite East coast of the DPRK.

This crucial step would unlock future orbital manned technologies needed for the F1 orbital manned spacecraft, according to its Persian designation, and called _*Mallima-2 space capsule*_ in Korean, name I choose for more clarity.

Due to the payload capability limit of the Kwangmyongsong SLV, the recoverable capsule would not exceed ~600-1'000 kg, and be similar in concept to the 765 kg EXPRESS's capsule jointly developed by Japan and Germany, and launched by a M-3SII rocket from the Kagoshima Space Center, on January 15, 1995.

*Difficulty: Medium*
*Prestige: Medium*
*World tension: Medium*





▲ 4. On September 10, 2002, launched by a H-IIA rocket, the USERS reentry vehicle or "spacecraft", and that remained in orbit approximately 8.5 months, before de-orbiting and splashing down at 6:23 JST on May 29, 2003 at open sea east of Ogasawara Islands.





▲ 5. Japanese USERS Reentry vehicle recovered in the Pacific Ocean around the Ogasawara Islands after its re-entry in May 2003.





▲ 6. Chinese Chang'e 5 T-1 precursor recoverable capsule.





▲ 7. Juche 106 (October 2017), first official schematics of a North Korean recoverable capsule from launch to landing.

*3.3. Unha-9 Space Launcher*

Some internet fanboy have favored the idea of the test-flight of the Unha-9 SLV first stage.

The DPRK was in a leading position at the end of 2017, after having successfully tested a dual-Paektusan engines configuration in the Hwasong-15, seemingly the second stage of the Unha-9 before South Korea's own KSLV-II TLV.

Due to the DPRK volontary suspension of further test-flight since 2018, it is now under the pressure of the flawless test-flight on 28 November 2018, of the South Korean competitor, the 75 ton-force thrust KSLV-II TLV.

Any more delay would allow the South Korean space agency KARI to complete the development of its KSLV-II, before NADA.

*Difficulty: High*
*Prestige: Medium*
*World tension: High*

_
38 North -- March 07, 2019

At the launch pad, work on the rail-mounted transfer structure appears to have been completed by March 6 and the structure may now be operational. The cranes have been removed from the pad and the overhead trusses that were being installed on the roof have been covered. The mobile structure is now situated at the far end of the launch pad adjacent to the checkout building. Several vehicles are parked near the gantry tower and the exhaust pit and debris remains on the launch pad to be cleaned up.

At the engine test stand progress has been made on rebuilding the support structure for the stand, the materials that were there as of March 2 are now installed (covering of the steel superstructure). The old fuel bunkers have almost completely a roof again. The cranes have been removed.

*Comment: Due to the rapidly rebuilding of all structures we can expect upcoming tests for the new Unha-X launcher. We will probably experience a test of the first-stage.*





▲ 8. Sohae SLC, 6 March 2019.

https://archive.fo/gdH9c/df2648e1a9be6f980b8fbd684c17e9d92baba88d.jpg
http://www.b14643.de/Spacerockets_1/Rest_World/Unha-X/Gallery/Sohae-2019_7.jpg
http://archive.is/8o8bF 
http://www.b14643.de/Spacerockets_1/Rest_World/Unha-X/Gallery/Sohae-2019.htm
_​*3.4. Suborbital Manned Spaceflight*

Further raising the stakes, in taking the maximum risks to increase one's international status, *Kim Jong Un* could even consider giving the green light to a suborbital manned spaceflight attempt.

*Difficulty: Very High*
*Prestige: High*
*World tension: Medium*


*Kim Jong Un*'s aphorism

_“People should be seated on golden cushions.” _

金正恩名言集 1 ; "要让人民坐上金垫子" ; p48 ; 朝鲜·平壤 ; 主体105年（2016年） ; 外文出版社; 朝鲜民主主义人民共和国印刷 ; ᄀ-6830137 
http://www.korean-books.com.kp/KBMbooks/ch/book/politics/00000228.pdf​

Published on 5 March, a poetry video titled: "*On the night of the landing*".







Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=61e0d226abe0da95c57586c75443b85a
땅을 분여받은 날 밤에 On the night of the landing
Published on Mar 5, 2019
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGhj9WGNQ5E


▲ 9. Poetry Video: On the night of the landing







Spoiler: Links



http://www.dprktoday.com/content/photo/2019/20190307-01-12.jpg
http://
제34차 평양시과학기술축전 진행
주체108(2019)년 3월 7일 
학생가방장식인쇄용 채인쇄잉크
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=43&no=15275



▲ 10. DPRK manned spaceflight. 7 Mars 2019.





▲ 11. Illustration of DPRK manned space launcher, published by internet fanboy.





▲ 12. CGI of DPRK astronaut, published by internet fanboy.





▲ 13. Weather forecast as of 9 March, for an April North Korean launch attempt: mostly sunny on 3rd, 11th, 15th and 20th of April 2019.





▲ 14. Artistic representation of the North Korean Unha launchers family, 2019. Outdated as of Mid-February 2019. 

*4. East-West Space Race*

_November 19, 2018 , 3:15 pm

Israel? A *space superpower*? Indeed.

But now, Israel is about to launch an unmanned spacecraft to the moon, thus *joining the three superpowers* – the US, Russia and China – that have done already done so.

https://www.breakingisraelnews.com/117196/israel-unmanned-spaceship-moon/​_How gullible these propagandists and especially their audience could be!

_
The trip is scheduled to last seven weeks, with the Beresheet due to touch down on April 11.

https://phys.org/news/2019-03-israel-spacecraft-moon-selfie.html​_Beware Israel, never sell the bear's skin before one has killed the beast.

Remember the *Tortoise and Hare*? North Korea could launch during the week of Monday, April 15, 2019, on the occasion of the *Day Of The Sun* its first ever astronaut into a suborbital spaceflight!

Meaning that *Kim Jong Un*'s Korea would be the next space power to join the three superpowers!

Therefore, from now onwards, the race for the 4th place as a space superpower is on, with two contenders! Between the Israeli Goliath and the North Korean David, between a lunar landing and a manned spaceflight, between the East and the West!

What a promising epochal game ending month of April 2019!

*5. East-West Cooperation*

The importance of the international cooperation in the DPRK space development is hinted in the following article, that only folows the old modus operandi seen before each previous North Korean space launches.

Indeed, less than 6 months before the 13 April 2012 Kwangmyongsong-3 launch, an article had been published, dedicated to Choe Mu Son, the inventor of black powder weapons in Korea.

_*Choe Mu Son, Inventor of Powder Weapons*

September 29. 2011 Juch 100 

Pyongyang, September 29 (KCNA) -- Choe Mu Son (1326－1395) invented powder and powder weapons for the first time in Korea.

Choe suffered from the Japanese invasion in his childhood. After a decade of strenuous efforts, he succeeded in inventing powder and powder weapons.

Among his inventions are cannons and shells of different shapes.

He reshaped vessels to be suitable for powder weapons.

He was also a famous military commander. Under his command, some 100 cannon-equipped vessels of Koryo, the first united state of Korea, won a big victory in a battle with 500 Japanese vessels in the sea off Jinpho in Aug. 1380.

It was the first gun battle in the sea in the world, with such battle waged in Europe in 1571.

http://www.kcna.co.jp/item/2011/201109/news29/20110929-41ee.html
_​
This year, another article has been published about a 15th century astronomical book, also stressing the cultural link to West Asia's science.

_*Book "Chiljongsan", Astronomical Heritage of Korean Nation*

Pyongyang, March 11 (KCNA) -- From olden times, the Korean nation has made signal successes in the astronomical field, contributing to the development of the Eastern Culture.

It is well evidenced by "Chiljongsan", an astronomical book on the theory of the calendar.

The book in six volumes was completed in 1442 and printed in 1444.

Chiljong means the sun, the moon, Mercury, Venus, Mars, Jupiter and Saturn. The book deals with the theory of positions and movements of heavenly bodies in a synthetic and systematic way. It is divided into interior and exterior parts, and each part is subdivided into small items.

The interior part tells about the method of setting the number of days for every month and the 24 divisions of the year, movements of the sun and the moon, method of setting the time by stars, method of deciding the lengths of the day and the night and other contents of the calendar theory which had been actually used in Korea. The calendar based on this theory had been used till the closing days of the feudal Joson dynasty (1392-1910).

The exterior part introduces the theory of the Arabic calendar. The theory was included in the book as a reference datum in making the calendar.

The book "Chiljongsan" showing Korea's astronomical development in the first half of the 15th century is a precious historical material in the study of the nation's astronomical development. -0-

http://www.uriminzokkiri.com/index.php?lang=eng&ftype=news&no=18488
_​
Echoing a previous article, also celebrating the cultural heritage with the West, and relating the exploits of a legendary eighth-century great traveler, the Buddhist monk Hyecho from the Silla Kingdom of Korea. The first ever Korean to have travelled from Korea to Persia.

_*Hyecho and the «Memoir of the pilgrimage to the five kingdoms of India»*

주체107(2018)년 12월 1일

Hyecho (704–787), 慧超, Sanskrit: Prajñāvikrama; pinyin: Hui Chao, was a Buddhist monk from Silla, one of the Three Kingdoms of Korea.

Hyecho studied esoteric Buddhism in Tang China, initially under Śubhakarasiṃha and then under the famous Indian monk Vajrabodhi who praised Hyecho as "one of six living persons who were well-trained in the five sections of the Buddhist canon."

On the advice of his Indian teachers in China, he set out for India in 723 to acquaint himself with the language and culture of the land of the Buddha.

During his journey to India, Hyecho wrote a travelogue in Chinese named Wang ocheonchukguk jeon (hanja: 往五天竺國傳) which means, "Memoir of the pilgrimage to the five kingdoms of India."

It is the first known overseas travelogue written in Chinese by a Korean and contains information about the political, cultural and economic customs of India and central Asia at that time. The five Indian kingdoms in the work's title refer to West, East, North, South and Central India. This scroll is estimated as the first East Asian travelogue to the Islamic world.

He went to the coastal countries and crossed Persia (Iran) to reach the region known as the Eastern Empire, before returning to China in the year 727.

Hyecho traveled most of his journey by road for several years, traveling a distance of about 10,000 km, recording in details his experiences.

It took Hyecho approximately four years to complete his journey. The travelogue contains much information on local diet, languages, climate, cultures, and political situations.





▲ 15. Hyejo's voyage, or the first ever Korean in history to have travelled from Korea to Persia.

http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=2&no=35859
_​
*6. Launch Campaign*
_
*North Korea to limit number of foreign visitors starting next week: report*

March 12, 2019

North Korea plans to restrict the number of visitors to the country to 1,000 per day starting Monday, the state-run Global Times said, citing a source. 

About 80 percent of foreigners visiting North Korea are from China, according to the report.

https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20190312004400325?section=nk/nk​_
*7. Conclusion*

(Placeholder!) We should learn from *Kim Jong Un*.





▲ 16. 제2차 전국당초급선전일군대회 진행_4. Second National Conference of Primary Information Workers of Party Held. Uploaded on March 9, 2019 





▲ 17. 제2차 전국당초급선전일군대회 진행_5. Second National Conference of Primary Information Workers of Party Held. Uploaded on March 9, 2019 





▲ 18. 제2차 전국당초급선전일군대회 진행_1. Second National Conference of Primary Information Workers of Party Held. Uploaded on March 9, 2019


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> First ever official report of some sort of counter counter-terrorist tactics used against the DPRK!
> 
> And this as the Hanoi Summit collapses...
> 
> 
> *Unknown Men Invade North Korean Embassy in Madrid*
> 
> February 28, 2019 13:20
> 
> The North Korean Embassy in Madrid came under attack by a group of unknown men on Feb. 22 who took staff hostage for several hours.
> 
> Spanish newspaper El Confidencial on Wednesday reported that a number of unidentified men broke into the embassy, bound and gagged the staff and held them hostage for over four hours. One female staffer who managed to sneak out sought help from the neighbors, and a local person accompanied her to the police.
> 
> When the police arrived at the embassy, the men fled the scene in two cars. The paper reported that when the police arrived, a smartly dressed man with a badge with a picture of North Korean leader Kim Jong-un answered the door and said everything was fine. But then he bolted out of the embassy with the other assailants.
> 
> Police believe that the man who answered the door was one of the drivers, suggesting that at least one member of the group is Korean or able to pass as Korean. Police said some computers and other communication devices were stolen, and three staff sustained minor injuries and are being treated in hospital.
> 
> Police are questioning staff what kind of information was stored in the stolen computers, suspecting that the assailants were after something specific.
> 
> The embassy has declined to comment on the incident so far.
> 
> In the context, it may be significant that a shadowy group calling itself Cheollima Civil Defense announced on Monday that it would make an important announcement shortly. The group is thought to have rescued Kim Han-sol, the son of Kim Jong-un’s half-brother Kim Jong-nam who was assassinated two years ago.
> 
> "We've received a request for help from comrades in a Western country," the group said on its website. "We've responded to it despite a high risk."
> 
> On Tuesday, it posted another message saying those who keep their promises do not need to worry about anything.
> 
> Kim Hyok-chol, the new man in charge of nuclear negotiations for the second North Korea-U.S. summit, was North Korean ambassador to Spain until he was expelled following North Korea's nuclear test in 2017.
> 
> http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/02/28/2019022801606.html​
> *And here the most interesting part:*
> 
> _
> 28 February 2019
> 
> It also reported that the mobile network antenna which serves the area of the embassy was set alight just prior to the robbery last Friday.
> 
> Spain intelligence services (CNI) are investigating whether it could be related to the attack.
> 
> https://www.thelocal.es/20190228/spain-probes-north-korea-embassy-incident_
> 
> 
> 
> Being able to evade the police EMF cellphone base station tracking network... A work that could only have been done by an enemy great power's professional operatives, not by some random political dissidents!



*North Korea Keeps Quiet About Madrid Embassy Raid*

March 29, 2019 10:05

North Korea has kept conspicuously silent about a humiliating raid on its embassy in Madrid by a shadowy dissident group on Feb. 22. 

The silence could be a measure of how threatened North Korea feels by the apparently well-connected group, which calls itself Free Jeoson and is using modern guerrilla[terrorist] tactics instead of the staid strategies of more conventional defector groups. 

According to sources, a prominent member is Kim Han Sol, the son of Kim Jong Un's half-brother Kim Jong Nam who was [allegedly] assassinated by North Korean agents in Kuala Lumpur two years ago. 

Free Jeoson, named for North Korea's conventional name for itself, this week claimed responsibility for the raid and said it shared information it stole from the Madrid embassy with the FBI.

Nam Joo Hong at Kyonggi University said, "Pyongyang is still keeping mum about the attack because it's still recovering from the shock." That the burglars made off with computers, phones and other files "is very serious," Nam added. "It must be also difficult for the nation to even mention a dissident group as the culprit." 

One theory why Kim Jong Nam was assassinated is that China was quietly setting him up as an alternative leader for North Korea if the nation refused to reform.

The group said it is protecting the North Korean leader's nephew and also managed to spray graffiti on the North Korean Embassy in the Malaysian capital on the day that one of Kim Jong Nam's assassins was released.

http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/03/29/2019032901089.html​


*Commentary*

_"The Earth is a dangerous world, Kim Han Sol, and who knows what unforeseen tragedies could befall your fragile Free Jeoson."_

— Chairman Sheng Ji Yang, "Sid Meier’s Alpha Centauri", 1999​

If North Korea had already decided to strike back, wouldn't they try to keep a low profile ? 

I leave the reader to draw their own conclusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*3.6. North Korea's SLBM Test*

To further bolster one's national strategic defence capability and seat at the international diplomatic table as a leader whose words are not only hot air, a submarine-launched ballistic missile (S.L.B.M.) could be envisaged.

With only medium difficulty but an extreme political cost.

*Difficulty: Medium
Prestige: High
World tension: Very High*

The Pukguksong-3 SLBM is the next ballistic missile of the KPA Strategic Forces to be tested on the pipe line.





http://img.sbs.co.kr/newimg/news/20170429/201044387_1280.jpg
▲ 24. Pukguksong-3 SLBM






https://i.imgur.com/G64oxs7.jpg ; http://image.chosun.com/sitedata/image/201904/05/2019040500312_0.jpg ; http://bemil.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/04/05/2019040500849.html 
▲ 25.  This combined photo of Google Earth satellite images from August 2018 and March 2019 shows new objects (dotted) at a shipyard in Sinpo, South Hamgyong Province.


_*North Korea Building New Ballistic Missile Submarine*

April 05, 2019 13:42

North Korea is building a new 3,000-ton submarine capable of launching ballistic missiles, a senior military spokesman here said Thursday.

"A large quantity of components presumably needed to build a 3,000-ton sub, which North Korea has been developing, have turned up recently at a shipyard in Sinpo, South Hamgyong Province," the spokesman said. "We've also spotted a floating dock deployed off Sinpo, apparently for a missile test."

Google Earth satellite imagery from March 2 shows piles of cylindrical components and materials presumed to be submarine bulkheads at the shipyard. None of them can be seen in satellite imagery from August last year.

Pictures also show that the facilities are well-maintained there and the floating dock, which was previously moored at the pier, is now floating offshore. "This suggests that North Korea has kept building a new sub and testing a submarine-launched ballistic missile," he said.

Construction seems to have been going on even as North Korea was in denuclearization talks with the U.S.

The North Korea's existing 2,000-ton sub is capable of carrying only one ballistic missile, but the new sub could deploy three or four. Russian models can carry up to 12. That would drastically increase the North Korea's strategic strike capability, and any launch would be hard to detect.

The new sub could travel into the Pacific and strike U.S. bases in Guam or Hawaii armed with the latest Pukguksong-3 SLBMs with a range of more than 2,000 km. "In theory, the new sub could travel across the Pacific and turn up in waters off the U.S. west coast," he added.

http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/04/05/2019040501685.html​_


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*North Korea's AIP system enables submarine to remain submerged for up to four weeks*

_*North Korea pitched state-of-the-art submarine system to Taiwan military: report*

2019/04/05 17:56

The AIP system is believed to enable the submarine to remain submerged for up to four weeks

As Taiwan's first indigenous submarine project is underway, media reported the North Korean government years ago reached out to Taiwan's military in an attempt to sell its advanced marine propulsion technology - Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) - for the project.

People familiar with the matter told UPmedia that a number of submarine builders and software providers from the United States, Europe among 16 other countries showed their interest in participating in the country's indigenous submarine project. To the military department's surprise, the North Korean military was among the bidders, reportedly pitching their products through a Taiwanese trading company.

The name of the trading company was not disclosed in the news story.

The report indicated that the company was pitching on behalf of the isolated nation, which has been enduring severe financial stress under the sanctions imposed by international bodies and a number of countries. The products on the list included North Korea's miniature Yono-class submarine, Yugo-class submarine, Sang-O-class submarine, as well as the North Korean self-made AIP system.

The system is believed to enable the submarine to remain submerged for up to four weeks to better extend its underwater endurance, compared to an underwater endurance of only a few days in traditional diesel-electric submarines.

A submarine expert working for Taiwan's military reportedly made a fact-checking trip years ago to the China-DPRK border city of Dandong to meet the North Korean military officials, from whom the expert verified the authenticity of the bid and its capability to carry out the task. However, Taiwan's military eventually didn't consider the technologies out of concern that it would violate UN sanctions against North Korea.

https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3673918​_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Websorber

*Sinpo South Shipyard: Submarine Shipbuilding Continuing at Slow Pace*

*https://www.38north.org/2019/04/sinpo041219/*

*












*


----------



## foxhoundbis

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> _*North Korea pitched state-of-the-art submarine system to Taiwan military: report*_
> ​


​A such claim seems to me dubious, if not a fake news because it is simply a matter of logic. I don't see NK to risk problems with RPC just to acquire "money". Let's to be clear without RPC's help, the regime at Pyongyang could not stay alive. This is another western stupid gossips, lies against NK by western medias, in order to trigger incidents between NK, and RPC. But again they will fail. Taiwan is not a country, it is a part of RPC, with the actual decline of US, China's calculus are to retrieve this province -and not a country- maybe at the end of the next decade, without firing one shot. Chinese economy is the strongest in the world, chinese military are becoming more and more stronger a would be the first at the middle of the next decade, moreover NK is a masterpiece in the hands of RPC. Furthermore the world embargo against NK failed because RPC's help. Once this said, sincerely it would be imbecile from the Pyongyang's direction to help Taiwan -member of western alliance, hostile to NK- to win few years of existence against RPC that is the nearest ally of NK. There is strong problem of Logic in such gossips.


----------



## Websorber

*KJU guides firing drill from east coast*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Websorber

North Korea’s latest Missile Launch in 3D


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125993165788536832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Websorber

*North Korea’s Newest Ballistic Missile: A Preliminary Assessment*

*https://www.38north.org/2019/05/melleman050819/*
*
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Websorber

*North Korean SRBM launch May 9th
*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127277158588719105

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxhoundbis

Websorber said:


> *North Korean SRBM launch May 9th*


I left you a message in your youtube channel. I asked you, if you can have some clues about the Howitzer tested, showed in the end of the video. This Howitzer would be amazing too.


----------



## Websorber

foxhoundbis said:


> I left you a message in your youtube channel. I asked you, if you can have some clues about the Howitzer tested, showed in the end of the video. This Howitzer would be amazing too.


Wish I could help here but Howitzers aren't really my thing
Sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Websorber

*Preliminary Analysis: KN-23 SRBM*

*https://www.nonproliferation.org/preliminary-analysis-kn-23-srbm/*

*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Sure that all the readers should concur with your statement, as the DPRK's technological achievements are really amazing. North Korea is trully Asia.
> North Korea makes us all proud to be Asians. Fingers crossed and God speed, here in China, none can wait until 2020, when the first North Korean astronaut would be launched into space aboard an indigeneously made launcher!
> Here a brief sneak peek at the DPRK's outstanding past and future space milestones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=5d44bf49994d779d43ad1ae99331ab3b
> 
> 
> ▲ DPRK Strategic Focus Tree, as of 2018.






Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Commentary*
> 
> Confirmed, from now on, North Korea can send a man into space into a suborbital flight any time it wants!
> 
> An unknown new space launcher suitable to launch a single astronaut into a suborbital spaceflight and maybe even into LEO, and based on a Hwasong-15 ICBM seems to have been revealed on the occasion of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country, held in September 2018. The depiction an astronaut along a manned spacecraft stacked on a rocket stage powered by two engines and extended by a skirt, thus similar to the Hwasong-15 configuration, has been displayed with a new civilian mosltly white paint, instead of the mostly black military paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/POuD0B2.jpg
> 
> 
> ▲ Picture from a video published on Sep 25, 2018, of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country, taken at T=0:54:07.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F42BzUHsnQ
> 
> 
> ▲ Video published on Sep 25, 2018, of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/tlNwBlw.jpg
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Djb_NnzV4AEcLEO.jpg
> https://twitter.com/isnjh/status/1024286771373199361?lang=fa
> 
> 
> ▲ Speculative artistic rendering of the civilian Hwasong-15 TEL launched rocket. 6:32 AM - 31 Jul 2018.
> 
> *See also:*
> • [단독] “북한 새 인공위성, 이동식 발사대로 조만간 발사 계획”; 2017.12.26; https://news.joins.com/article/22233031





Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Confirmation of the existence of a civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, first disclosed on the occasion of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country, held in September 2018.
> This second time disclosure, has taken place on the occasion of the Celebrations of New Year's Day on January 1st 2019, in Pyongyang, seemingly at the Kim Il Sun Square.
> In a modus operandi that now seems familiar to the foreign GEOINT/OSINT analysts, pictures of young children playing with kites have been used to display the drawing of some new space launchers.
> Last year in the same place, a future Unha (Unha-9?) space launcher painted on a kid's kite during the Day of The Shining Star 2018 on 16 February 2018, and Korean New Year 2018 holiday period, at Kim Il Sun Square, Pyongyan, was presented.
> This January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7832/32689838498_e0bb7e8046_b.jpg
> 
> Celebrating New Year's Day January 1 in various places -_3
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/32689838498/
> 
> 
> ▲ January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently! Uploaded on January 2, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7836/32689838748_2ee771966c_b.jpg
> Celebrating New Year's Day January 1 in various places -_2
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/32689838748/
> 
> 
> ▲ January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently! Uploaded on January 2, 2019





Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Upcoming Manned Suborbital Mobile Launcher: Third Hint*
> 
> Confirmation of the existence of a civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, first disclosed on the occasion of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country, held in September 2018.
> 
> The second time disclosure, has taken place on the occasion of the Celebrations of New Year's Day on January 1st 2019, in Pyongyang, seemingly at the Kim Il Sun Square.
> 
> In a modus operandi that now seems familiar to the foreign GEOINT/OSINT analysts, pictures of young children playing with kites have been used to display the drawing of some new space launchers.
> 
> Last year in the same place, a future Unha (Unha-9?) space launcher painted on a kid's kite during the Day of The Shining Star 2018 on 16 February 2018, and Korean New Year 2018 holiday period, at Kim Il Sun Square, Pyongyan, was presented.
> 
> This January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7832/32689838498_e0bb7e8046_b.jpg
> 
> Celebrating New Year's Day January 1 in various places -_3
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/32689838498/
> 
> 
> ▲ January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently! Uploaded on January 2, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7836/32689838748_2ee771966c_b.jpg
> Celebrating New Year's Day January 1 in various places -_2
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/32689838748/
> 
> 
> ▲ January 1st 2019, New Year's Day, two flying kites with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently! Uploaded on January 2, 2019
> 
> The third occurence has just taken place on the occasion of the Korean holiday (元宵節) celebrated on the fifteenth day of the first month in the lunisolar Chinese calendar on February 19, 2019.
> Again children have been photographed with the Hwasong-15 SLV drawn on a flying kite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7853/47151055221_3de3c8efd0_b.jpg
> Confirming the bright future of socialist motherland, 사회주의조국의 휘황한 미래를 확신하며 맞이한 정월대보름명절_5
> Uploaded on February 20, 2019
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7827/47151055621_48613f7e45_b.jpg
> http://www.dprktoday.com/content/photo/2019/20190220-pt15228-1.jpg
> http://www.dprktoday.com/content/photo/2019/20190220-pt15228-5.jpg
> http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=42&no=15228
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/47151055221/
> 
> 
> ▲ February 19, 2019, Korean holiday (元宵節), a flying kite with the new civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, have figured prominently for the second time of the year! Uploaded on February 20, 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=bc12e3cefd4d538998cbc72503d9eb8c
> https://image.spreadshirtmedia.com/...88/astronaut-moon-iran-flag-men-s-t-shirt.jpg
> https://www.spreadshirt.com/astrona...pB1Hpey9nRGA1-qETJ4&appearance=2&color=000000
> 
> 
> ▲ Flashforward from Semnan




*Upcoming Manned Suborbital Launch: Fourth Hint*

Following the first disclosure on the occasion of the 70th Arirang Mass Games, called The Glorious Country, held in September 2018, of a civilian space launcher based on the Hwasong-15 ICBM, this year, the grand mass gymnastics and artistic performance "The Land of the People' being staged at May Day Stadium on the picturesque "Rungna Island in Pyongyang, goes even one step further!

The extravaganza consisting of several acts and scenes, features a special performance spectacularly enacting the first ever spaceflight of a North Korean "rocketman", literally!





http://web.archive.org/save/_embed/https://i.imgur.com//GAePWCY.jpg ; https://archive.is/QzzkU/4b32b50e3e9f1bdfc37411b10b265a5d585d9ece.jpg 
▲ 1. Pyongyang Grand Mass Gymnastics and Artistic Performance (2019) 'Land of the People'. Poster with an illustration emphasising obviously a nightly space launch.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190716232324if_/https://i.giphy.com/U7VYyQST6uePWU7y0u.gif ; https://archive.fo/dbYAz/2485afa0359b1303fde2b93c887b40e8f947ae6a.gif 
▲ 2. Pyongyang Grand Mass Gymnastics and Artistic Performance (2019) 'Land of the People'. Rocketman taking off with a booster attached on its feet.






 
▲ 3. Pyongyang Grand Mass Gymnastics and Artistic Performance (2019) 'Land of the People'. Video of Rocketman taking off with a booster attached on its feet at T=59s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Spurred on by uproar over satellites, Iran relaunches manned space program*
> 
> Sep 15, 2017
> 
> TEHRAN – Iran’s on-off space program has received a boost from Washington’s irritation at a recent satellite launch by the middle eastern nation, with Tehran dusting off plans for a manned mission, perhaps with Moscow’s assistance.
> 
> “Ten skilled pilots are currently undergoing difficult and intensive training so that two of them … can be selected for the space launch,” the head of the science ministry’s aerospace research center, Fathollah Omi, told the state broadcaster last week.
> 
> https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...relaunches-space-ambitions-uproar-satellites/
> 
> 
> *Official: Iran to Send Astronaut Robot, Human to Space*
> 
> Mon Sep 11, 2017 6:6
> 
> TEHRAN (FNA)- Head of Iran's Aerospace Research Center Fathollah Ommi announced the country's plans to send an astronaut robot to space before sending a human being in the next 8 years.
> 
> "The project to send a man to orbit should be implemented by 2025 and before that we will have a project to send human beings to suborbital Earth," Ommi said on Monday.
> 
> He also said that Iranian experts will likely send an astronaut robot along with a bio-capsule before a manned mission.
> 
> http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13960620001596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=88c8d1506d469c8ab8299a4e3c92ff09
> http://
> http://
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxBj71x2wtE
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ At T=40:02 a North Korean astronaut inside a spacecraft called Milaeho (미래호, 未來號: future, pending), from a New Year 2018 show. Video published on Jan 1, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=a780e71292e56a4288a3770f04ca8e46
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4639/38564306055_85e094d810_b.jpg
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/38564306055
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ 10 North Korean astronauts as depicted in a New Year 2018 show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=a780e71292e56a4288a3770f04ca8e46
> http://
> http://
> Iran summary of past satellite & space launches ایران گذشته از پرتاب ماهواره ها به فضا
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnTao3GSfUA
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ CGI of Iranian asronaut by 2020 in a IRIBNEWS TV footage.
> Notice the many similarities with the North Korean spacesuit: from the head part, torso, flag location and size, etc. Video published on Feb 10, 2018
> 
> *Commentary*
> 
> Both Iran and North Korea have disclosed their intention to send a man into space by 2021.
> As stated by Iran, 10 pilots have already been pre-selected by 2017, and two of them will be the final asronauts.
> Taking into account that two years in average are required to train an astronaut, the selection process for North Korea should have started, as hinted by the 2018 New Year show.
> In addition the 10 astronauts of the show corroborates the number of 10 Iranian pilots. Therefore one should assume that North Korea is also currently training 10 pilots.




*North Korea's first 10 astronauts selection: Second Hint*

Following the first depiction of 10 North Korean astronauts in a New Year 2018 show, a second occurrence has just confirmed the previous disclosure.
Timely released as Iranian media have restated the plan by Iran to send a man into space.



> Iran Ranks 1st in Mideast in Aerospace Engineering
> 
> Tue Jun 25, 2019 1:20
> 
> Also, Head of Iran's National Space Center Manouchehr Manteqi announced in October that the country planned to cooperate with Russia in sending men into space for the first time.
> 
> "Because sending human being into space needs lots of expenses, and different countries use each other's possibilities, and at present, Russia's possibilities are almost complete, we have decided to do the mission in cooperation with Russia," Manteqi told reporters in Tehran.
> 
> https://english.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13980404000344



This new video uploaded on 21 May 2019 features a Chosun Central TV (조선중앙TV) program (2015년 화록: Year 2015 compilation) with 10 acrobats of the National University Arts (국립교예단) dressed in spacesuits, in a performance called "The Call of the Universe (부른다우주는)".

Also notice the ratio of one female astronaut for 9 males, matching the standard practice of China's manned space program.





https://archive.fo/j2ndI/b60620e1d2ed786d10a1ce9e40c17ea0550e0431.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190718202248/https://i.imgur.com//QSSUwAG.jpg 
▲ 1. The Call of the Universe 부른다우주는, 2015년 화록 Year 2015 compilation, 조선중앙TV Chosun Central TV, [명랑한 텔레비죤무대] 명랑한 텔레비죤무대, Video Published on May 21, 2019





https://archive.fo/0b2xr/360a69ac0b7a43fe321ba4b54e1c96ea0b31f98c.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190718202609/https://i.imgur.com//1VBxWFE.jpg
▲ 2. The Call of the Universe 부른다우주는, 2015년 화록 Year 2015 compilation, 조선중앙TV Chosun Central TV, [명랑한 텔레비죤무대] 명랑한 텔레비죤무대, Video Published on May 21, 2019.
Ten acrobats dressed in spacesuits suggesting a 10 astronauts selection, with one female astronaut.





https://media.giphy.com/media/dCL3VHIAIgQUGiiTQX/giphy.gif ; https://media.giphy.com/media/kBlG4NqSkYBdZmScur/giphy.gif ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190718201721/https://i.imgur.com//IOQo6w8.mp4 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190718201722/https://i.imgur.com//NK43bS6.mp4 
▲ 3. The Call of the Universe 부른다우주는, 2015년 화록 Year 2015 compilation, 조선중앙TV Chosun Central TV, [명랑한 텔레비죤무대] 명랑한 텔레비죤무대, Video Published on May 21, 2019





youtu.be/lgl_Lp-5-5o?t=836 ; http://dprktoday.com/index.php?type=24&no=19319#pos ; http://dprktoday.com/temp/youtubeplayer.php?type=24&no=19319 ; http://dprktoday.com/index.php?type=24&no=18123&page=1&for=k 
▲ 3. The Call of the Universe 부른다우주는, 2015년 화록 Year 2015 compilation, 조선중앙TV Chosun Central TV, [명랑한 텔레비죤무대] 명랑한 텔레비죤무대, Video Published on May 21, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*North Korea's New Strategic Submarine*

Completing the North Korean nuclear doublet. According to some foreign intelligence estimates, the submarine’s submerged displacement is thought to be in excess of 2,000 tons with a beam measurement of 11 meters. The vessel is likely the largest ever to be built for the Korean People’s Navy.

“This vessel looks much larger than the previous submarine. From the limited imagery, it’s possible it has a missile bay capable of accommodating as many as four ballistic missiles.”







http://web.archive.org/web/20190723...ets/Specials/Pukguksong-3_GLBM/analysis_a.jpg ; https://archive.fo/nBGSG/b4a1f136bd5fca533e424d5de44ec4d188816f49.jpg
▲ 1. Pukguksong-3 SLBM awaiting live first test launch. July 2019 



*Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un Inspects Newly Built Submarine*


Pyongyang, July 23 (KCNA) -- Kim Jong Un, chairman of the Workers' Party of Korea, chairman of the State Affairs Commission of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea and supreme commander of the armed forces of the DPRK, inspected a newly built submarine.

The submarine built under the meticulous guidance and special attention of Supreme Leader of the Party, state and armed forces Kim Jong Un will perform its duty in the operational waters of the East Sea of Korea and its operational deployment is near at hand.

Making a round of the submarine, the Supreme Leader learned in detail about its operational and tactical data and combat weapon systems.

He expressed great satisfaction over the fact that the submarine was designed and built to be capable of fully implementing the military strategic intention of the Party under various circumstances.

Saying that the operational capacity of a submarine is an important component in national defence of our country bounded on its east and west by sea, he stressed the need to steadily and reliably increase the national defence capability by directing big efforts to the development of the naval weapons and equipment such as submarine.

Explaining the Party's strategic plan for the use of submarine and underwater operation, he elaborated on the immediate duty and strategic tasks facing the field of national defence science and submarine industry to carry out the plan.

He said with pride that the successful building of the Korean-style powerful submarine is the fruition of the noble patriotism and loyalty of officials, scientists, technicians and workers in the field of national defence science and munitions factories who have worked hard to boost national defence capability, true to the Party's policy on attaching importance to defence science and technology, and another great demonstration of the might of our defence industry making a leap forward.

He was accompanied by Jo Yong Won, Hong Yong Chil, Yu Jin, Kim Jong Sik, Ri Jong Sik, Choe Myong Chol, Jang Chang Ha and other senior officials of the Party Central Committee and the field of national defence science. -0-

http://web.archive.org/web/20190723013706/http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=81&no=1361






http://web.archive.org/web/20190723.../multi_yongsang4_2019-07-23_dn91402/img/1.jpg ; https://archive.fo/D1pZ3/634bdebe06f3bd1def58cd86b798d97e8dd03292.jpg
▲ 2. Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un Inspects Newly Built Submarine. July 2019.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190723.../multi_yongsang4_2019-07-23_dn91402/img/2.jpg ; https://archive.fo/n4LLi/f5327f76f7f7542b7ca559d1375cdf450f9de582.jpg
▲ 3. Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un Inspects Newly Built Submarine. July 2019.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190723.../multi_yongsang4_2019-07-23_dn91402/img/3.jpg ; https://archive.is/Uzwnw/c46f930d29b847ea87c1d1c39ac27324f4f6a392.jpg
▲ 4. Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un Inspects Newly Built Submarine. July 2019. 
​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

HI Sutton, after viewing the few images, found some features that led him to think that it was derived from the Romeo class, although there are no images of the upper part of the submarine, the author of the article hypothesizes the presence of an enlarged sail capable of hosting launchers for the KN-11 ballistic missile
http://www.hisutton.com/images/DPRK_Romeo-Mod_Profile940.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxhoundbis

https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...bmarines-to-strengthen-second-stage-deterrent

North Korean Leader Kim Jong Un Inspects Gorae Class Submarine


 


North Korean Gorae Class SLBM - artwork









_Kim In front of NK Mig-29
_
*Is North Korea’s MiG-29 Fleet Growing? | The Diplomat*
_
License production contracts with Russia and technical assistance deals may be
strengthening North Korea’s air force.

By Abraham Ait
November 29, 2018


North Korea’s armed forces learned during the Korean War the potentially devastating consequences of losing air superiority in a conflict with the United States, and air defense has ever since been a key priority in the country’s military doctrine. The Soviet Union emerged as a key supplier of arms for this purpose, expanding the small Korean War-era fighter fleet throughout the 1950s and granting generous military aid alongside reconstruction assistance. North Korea was the only foreign client for the Soviet S-25 surface-to- air missile system, a high-end platform tasked with the defense of Moscow itself, and Pyongyang would continue to upgrade its air defense network and fighter fleet throughout the Cold War. With the collapse of the USSR in 1991, it was widely believed that North Korea would be unable to acquire modern military hardware for high end aerial warfare, or even parts to maintain and modernize existing systems, giving the United States and its allies an overwhelming advantage in the case of a future
war on the Korean Peninsula. However, an analysis of the developments in the North Korean defense sector since the late 1980s and the potential for continued Russian assistance to its East Asian neighbor, help explain why the country’s ability to wage a war in the skies has remained strong despite all expectations. In the wake of North Korean leader Kim Il Sung’s visit to the Soviet Union in October 1986, Moscow agreed to supply the country with its first MiG-29 Fulcrum fighter jets — an elite combat platform that had entered service in the Soviet Air Force only the previous year. With the heavier Su-27 Flanker struggling in its early days and being produced in very limited numbers, the MiG-29 was the most capable fully 

operational fighter in the USSR at the time. Pyongyang had gone to great lengths to strengthen its defense partnership with the neighboring superpower since 1984. Alongside a boom in trade and considerable Soviet investments in high-end industries in the aftermath of the leader’s visit, the USSR also helped to modernize North Korean aerial warfare capabilities. This included the provision of MiG-23 fighters, Su-25 attack jets, a Tin Shield early warning radar system, and S-200 air defense batteries, among other advanced armaments. While North Korea is thought to have received approximately two dozen MiG-29 jets from the USSR, the country’s Air Force would go on to enlarge its fleet considerably by acquiring a permit and technological assistance from the Soviet Union to manufacture the elite fourth generation jets under license. The permit was given in 1987, and North Korea opened a small production line and manufactured two to three fighters per year. The Fulcrums were manufactured in Kwagsan and Taechun in North Pyongan province in the country’s northwest. By the end of the 1990s 15 fighters had reportedly been manufactured — a modest number compared to the Soviet production lines, which produced dozens of aircraft per year, but
nevertheless a considerable addition to the North Korean fleet. The first of the North Korean-built MiG-29 jets flew on April 15, 1993, and the performance was comparable to those built by the Soviet Union and Russia themselves — more sophisticated than the export variants marketed to clients such as Iraq and Iran. Nevertheless, a number of key components were required from Russia to maintain production. In 1997, North Korea signed a contract with Russian state-run arms dealer Rosvooruzhenye for military cooperation, which included continuing assistance for the manufacture of MiG-29 jets in North Korea. While the country’s Fulcrum fleet is estimated to have numbered around 35 jets at the time, extending indigenous production would see it grow considerably larger. Russia today continues to maintain close defense ties to North Korea particularly in the field of air defense,
having signed a number of military agreements including an agreement in 2015, declared their “Year of Friendship,” specifically facilitating close cooperation in air defense and intelligence. Visits to Moscow by high ranking delegations from the North Korean Air Force remain frequent, and according to U.S. sources Russia has continued to supply its East Asian neighbor with components key to maintaining its fighter fleet. It has repeatedly been pointed out that if the 2006 UN arms embargo against North Korea had been fully enforced, the majority of the North Korean fleet would today be unflyable – indicting that acquisitions of Russian parts has continued. A number of analysts have also speculated that Russia played a role in aiding North Korean in developing its KN-06 long range surface-to-air missile system, which entered mass production in 2017 as an analogue to the S-300 and may well use a number of Russian-made components. A capable North Korean air defense network remains strongly in Russia’s interests to protect the country’s vulnerable Far East in the event of war with the United States, as well as to deter military action on the Korean Peninsula by Washington. With North Korea retaining the facilities needed to produce MiG-29 fighters of its own with a few minor inputs of Russian components, it remains likely that Moscow has continued to supply these inputs to keep production lines active. Without providing the country with a new class of fighter entirely, Russia can quietly assist its neighbor to expand its Fulcrum fleet and thus strengthen its aerial warfare capabilities. With no one entirely sure how many Fulcrums the North Korean
Air Force actually fields, and many of the country’s airbases located underground, it is extremely difficult to prove any violations on Moscow’s part. Key components crossing the border are far easier to disguise than fighter airframes, and can therefore continue to be supplied inconspicuously without providing evidence to the United States to substantiate its accusations that Russia has violated the U.S. drafted UN sanctions regime against North Korea. With Russia having reportedly already provided North Korea with advanced variants of the R-77 and R-27 long range air-to-air missiles, it is also a significant possibility that Moscow has also lent assistance in modernizing the MiG-29 jets in production by providing more advanced components for sensors and 
avionics. With North Korea having indicating its willingness to acquire cutting edge Su-35 air superiority fighters, an acquisition which would have cost approximately $1 billion for even a small contingent of just a dozen fighters, Pyongyang is well within its budgetary limits to afford modernization and a continuous manufacture of the MiG-29 — a lighter aircraft that comes at a fraction of the cost of the heavier Su-35. The fact that the country’s armed forces had some hope for a potential acquisition of the Su-35, Russia’s most capable fighter, indicates that a basis of high-level cooperation already exists in the field of aerial warfare.
The continued growth and modernization of the North Korean MiG-29 fleet remains a potent and cost-effective means of keeping the country’s air force viable against the threats posed by its leading potential adversaries. Continued cooperation to facilitate such growth is likely to continue be perceived by both Pyongyang and Moscow as strongly in their interests. _

_Abraham Ait is a military analyst and expert on Asia-Pacific security. He is the founder of Military Watch Magazine._

https://thediplomat.com/2018/11/is-north-koreas-mig-29-fleet-growing/?

A chinese source asserted that North Korea does have at least 120 Mig-29, and these indigenous NK's Mig-29 are equal as the Mig-29 SMT.
If really North Korea succeeded by replicated their Mig-29 and if they are capable to reproduce and to modernize the RD-33 that is said to be 20% more powerful than the original, then it must be an important game changing. To our friend Galactic Penguin SST if you do have more informations about NK's Mig-29 please post.


----------



## sahureka2

HI Sutton hypothesizes that it is a Romeo class from the type of sonar bulb to the bow and from the stern-tube propellers.
But if we want to remain in the hypothesis of the modification of an already existing submarine, there was also another Soviet model that had intubated propellers, it was the submarine launcher Class Juliet / project some years ago, on the defunct Military Photos forum, I posted a satellite image where in the dry dock located near the naval base west of Namp'o, a submarine was working that had enormous similarities to a Juliet class,
Sources say that the North Koreans had managed to buy several Foxtrot class and the direct derived Golf II class missiles for demolition, but none of these satellite-based models resemble the submarine that was in a dry dock.
This evening I managed to find on the web those images, to which I added the detail of the new NK submarine + the model of a Juliet, if known, in the last image of the new NK submarine, the censors have pixelated aft of the sail .. ... what do they hide, who knows maybe those liftable launchers like in the model of the Juliet?
If this were the case, the description of the strategic assigned to this unit could have different nuances, not the ability to launch nuclear missiles capable of hitting US soil, but that of having a submarine equipped with missiles with conventional or nuclear warheads capable of attacking paying targets such as the aicrafth carriers, not only from the US, but also the Japanese topsides and news from these South Korean days that will be equipped with fixed-wing aircraft.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

http://web.archive.org/web/20190724043937/https://i.imgur.com//1LwCaun.jpg ; https://archive.fo/swIhc/1b2ff211073db948ec81b92745f66250ea3ec776.jpg
▲ 1. Image from KCTV video 2019.



*Origin Of The Project*

July 24,2019

“If you look closely at the photo” of the submarine in the KCNA article, said Moon, “you can see there are dents that appeared to have been caused by water pressure.”

Moon, a former commander of a South Korean Navy submarine squadron, continued, “That’s a trace that normally can’t be found on a newly built submarine, which is why I think [North Korea] got a submarine from Russia and is now trying to build a missile launching tube in it.”





http://web.archive.org/web/20190724...oongangdaily/_data/photo/2019/07/23201858.jpg ; https://archive.fo/FJoXw/3968dbcdb5eaa4737b22face121414485224f57b.jpg
▲ 2. Several dents are apparently seen in the red circle. July 2019 

http://koreajoongangdaily.joins.com...aid=3065903&cloc=joongangdaily|home|newslist1


*Video*





youtube.com/watch?v=Eq_SpjILR50 ; http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=22&no=20188 
▲ 3. [혁명활동소식] 경애하는 최고령도자 김정은동지께서 새로 건조한 잠수함을 돌아보시였다 [2019-07-23] 


*North Korean submarines 2019*

The name of this new North Korean SSB is unknown, I called it for more clarity Narval Class (일각고래: ILGAKKOLAE).





http://web.archive.org/web/20190724043121/https://i.imgur.com//I6qh6EC.jpg ; https://archive.fo/PwNsE/96d21a69c6136db729b83e776b3d03dbd19fca01.jpg
▲ 3. North Korean submarines 2019. Artistic illustration.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*New North Korean SSB*

Completing the North Korean nuclear duad along its TEL launched ICBMs, this new "Narval" Class (일각고래: ILGAKKOLAE) SSB should have enough room to carry up to 6 Pukguksong-1 SLBMs.
Thus, giving the DPRK a true seaborn deterrent undersea for the first time, and needed in conducting any credible second-strike.

Today, the "Narval" class SSB allows the DPRK to join as the sixth member the world most elite club of great thermonuclear powers with strategic submarines. 






https://archive.is/2mppr/a48e6d5521b47fdab2f5f20c6d5cb91261a4d695.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190725013314/https://i.imgur.com//ZxAHOaY.jpg
▲ 1. The DPRK's "Narval" Class (일각고래: ILGAKKOLAE) SSB should have enough room to carry up to 6 Pukguksong-1 SLBMs. July 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Websorber

*Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un Guides Power Demonstration Fire of New-Type Tactical Guided Weapon*

*http://www.uriminzokkiri.com/index.php?lang=eng&ftype=songun&no=22241*

*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxhoundbis

Websorber said:


> *Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un Guides Power Demonstration Fire of New-Type Tactical Guided Weapon*
> 
> *http://www.uriminzokkiri.com/index.php?lang=eng&ftype=songun&no=22241*


There were one ballistic missile like U showed an korean's version of the russian Iskander, and the second is a cruise missile, maybe supersonic.


----------



## foxhoundbis

Iam wondering whether North Korea does have the hypersonic weapons's technology.

https://sputniknews.com/military/20...h-korean-missiles-irregular-trajectory-japan/
If this is the case, it will upset the balance.



> New North Korean Projectiles Could Reach Japan Without Being Intercepted - Military
> TOKYO (Sputnik) - *New North Korean projectiles have trajectories that are not typical for conventional ballistic missiles*, making it difficult to intercept them, the Japanese Defence Ministry said on Saturday, as quoted by NHK.
> 
> The new North Korean projectiles *had irregular trajectories and flew at lower altitudes than conventional ballistic missiles which *makes it difficult to intercept them, the Japanese Defence Ministry said, as quoted by the boradcaster NHK.
> 
> With that, the defence officials acknowledged that these types of projectiles could reach Japan as, based on findings by the US and South Korean militaries, the ones launched on Thursday flew about 600 km (373 miles), the report added.
> 
> According to the broadcaster, Japan is determined to work out appropriate countermeasures in close collaboration with the United States.
> 
> On Thursday, North Korea fired two projectiles from an area close to its coastal city of Wonsan. South Korea's Joint Chiefs of Staff subsequently said that the launches were of two short-range missiles that flew around 267 miles at an altitude of 31 miles before falling into the Sea of Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man watches a TV news program showing a file image of a missile being test-launched by North Korea, at Seoul Railway Station in Seoul, South Korea. (File)
> 
> On Friday, North Korea's state-run media reported that the launches were tests of a new tactical guided weapon and were observed by the country's chief, Kim Jong-un.
> 
> The reports come less than a month after Kim and US President Donald Trump met in the Korean Demilitarised Zone and agreed to restart denuclearisation talks.


----------



## Websorber

*Kim Jong Un Guides Test-Fire of New-type Large-caliber Multiple Launch Guided Rocket System*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxhoundbis

Websorber said:


> *Kim Jong Un Guides Test-Fire of New-type Large-caliber Multiple Launch Guided Rocket System*


To complete your post :
https://www.38north.org/2019/08/vvandiepen080619/

I put this link just for information, it does not mean Iam agree with them. 38North.org is at first another western think tank hostile towards North Korea, and a member western Intelligence communities, if not at least they work with US's administration against North Korea. As Websorber said us in Youtube it seems the range of this new NK's MLRS is at least 250 km that is already amazing. This weapon could be an important milestone for NK.



> *North Korea Unveils New “Multiple Launch Guided Rocket System”*
> 
> 
> BY: VANN H. VAN DIEPEN AUGUST 6, 2019 COMMENTARY, WMD
> 
> *Introduction*
> *
> North Korea announced the launches on July 31 and August 2 of a “newly-developed large-caliber multiple launch guided rocket system.” [1] Based on the extremely limited information currently available on this new system, this article will attempt to assess:
> *
> 
> *the nature of the missile system;*
> *its potential role in and contribution to North Korean military capabilities; and*
> *the potential threat the missile system may pose to the US and its allies.*
> *These launches—which came just five days after the launch of two probable KN-23 short-range ballistic missiles (SRBMs) that were described by the North Koreans as a “solemn warning” to South Korean “warmongers,” and were followed on August 6 with two more possible KN-23s—obviously in part had an important political intent. But this article will only address the technical/military issues.
> 
> North Korea does appear to have launched a new, guided, multiple launch rocket system with a range of at least 250 km. While most of its characteristics currently are unknown, the new system has the potential to extend North Korea’s current 190 km-range multiple launch rocket capabilities at least another 60 km into the ROK. This will subject incrementally more US and ROK targets to attack, add somewhat to the intensity of attacks, increase the North’s opportunities to choose between multiple launch rockets and “real” SRBMs in tailoring some attacks and further complicate the task of US and ROK missile defenses.
> 
> Nature of the Missile System
> 
> Currently, the only open-source information available on the new system is the following:
> *
> 
> *On July 31, 2019, North Korea launched two projectiles 250 km into the East Sea (Sea of Japan) at an apogee of 30 km, according to the South Korean Joint Chiefs of Staff. The projectiles were identified by the ROK as being “a different type” of “short-range ballistic missile.”*
> *On August 1, KCNA reported that the launches were of a “newly-developed large-caliber multiple launch guided rocket system.” It said the “new-type guided ordinance rocket” will “play a main role in ground military operations, in a short span of time according to the strategic policy of artillery modernization…” According to KCNA, “The test-fire scientifically confirmed that the tactical data and technical characteristics of the new-type large-caliber guided ordnance rocket reached the numerical values of its design, and verified the combat effectiveness of the overall system.”[2]*
> *KCNA also released on August 1 a video showing a heavily-pixelated still image of what appears to be a multiple launcher for large rockets and mid-distance still images of a rocket in flight.*
> *On August 3, Rodong Sinmun reported that two more launches were conducted on August 2.[3] The report also states that:*
> *The test-fire was aimed to examine the altitude control flight performance, track control capability and rate of hits of the large-caliber multiple launch guided ordnance rocket…At the fire position Kim Jong Un measured the time of combat deployment of gun carriage…The test-fire satisfactorily confirmed the altitude control level flight performance, track changing capability, accuracy of hitting a target and warhead explosion power of the guided ordnance rocket.
> 
> The above evidence is consistent with the launch of a new, guided, multiple launch rocket system with a range of at least 250 km.
> *
> 
> *Even pixelated, the launcher in the KCNA video appears to resemble one associated with a multiple launch rocket system.*
> *The projectile shown in the video also resembles one associated with such a system.*
> *The projectile looks to have a set of small fins (canards) near the nose that is consistent with a rocket that is “guided,” just as in the case of the assessed 300 mm diameter KN-09 rocket system the North first tested in 2013, and most recently in May 2019.[4]*
> *The aft end of the projectile is not clearly visible in the KCNA video, but does not seem to have tail fins as prominent as those of the KN-09. This is consistent with a system different than the KN-09.*
> *The six-year interval between the first identified test of the KN-09 and the first test of the new system is consistent with the evolutionary development of a “next size up” multiple launch rocket system from the KN-09.*
> *The projectile appears to be larger in diameter than the KN-09, consistent with the North Korean characterization of “large-caliber”; one analyst has suggested it is a 400 mm rocket.[5] The 250 km range of the July 31 launches reported by the ROK—significantly greater than the 190 km range assessed for the KN-09[6]—also appears consistent with a larger-diameter, and therefore new, system.*
> *Rocket or Missile?
> 
> Some of the press coverage after the launch has focused on the difference between the North Koreans calling the system a “rocket” and the South Koreans calling it a “ballistic missile” (SRBM).[7] This difference appears, in part, political: the North presumably wants to underscore that these tests are not contrary to its apparent “long-range missile” moratorium and are not inconsistent with United Nations Security Council Resolution (UNSCR) 2087’s prohibitions on “any further launches using ballistic missile technology,” while the South wants to highlight the launches as more threatening and as UNSCR violations.
> 
> From a technical standpoint, however, a “guided” rocket is a “missile” (the presence of guidance is what distinguishes a “rocket” from a “missile”), and a missile that “has a ballistic trajectory over most of its flight path” is a “ballistic missile.” The new DPRK “guided, multiple launch rocket system” qualifies on both counts, so the South Koreans are correct.
> 
> The real nub of the issue is that, with the improvement and miniaturization of guidance technology, smaller and smaller rocket systems can be equipped with guidance—making what were just “rockets” into “missiles,” and changing the traditional notion that “rockets” were small while “missiles” were large.[8] This is part and parcel of the increasing utility of ballistic missiles (even large ones) in conventional warfare.
> 
> The US Intelligence Community tried to grapple with this increasing convergence between “guided, multiple launch rockets” and “ballistic missiles” by converting the lower portion of the traditional zone of “SRBMs” (range up to 1,000 km) into “close-range ballistic missiles” (CRBMs, with a range of less than 300 km). The author always found this quite unsatisfying in terms of accurately conveying information to consumers of intelligence for two reasons:
> *
> 
> *it grouped together guided, multiple launch rockets with systems having much larger diameters and payloads that intelligence consumers typically regard as “SRBMs,” such as the former-Soviet SS-21, the derivative DPRK KN-02/Toksa and the US Army Tactical Missile System; and*
> *over time, as guided, multiple launch rockets acquire ranges in excess of 300 km, they will again become “SRBMs” under the new schema and get further confused with “real” SRBMs having much larger diameters and payloads.*
> *Potential Contribution to DPRK Military Capabilities
> 
> The military capability of the new DPRK “guided, multiple launch rocket” is a function of a number of characteristics, most of which we currently do not have information on:
> *
> 
> *Range: This is the only attribute for which we currently have data (at least 250 km, based on the ROK announcement).*
> *Accuracy: This is critical to the military effectiveness of the system, especially out to longer ranges. Although the new system appears to be “guided,” just as with the KN-09 we do not know what type of guidance is used or how good it is. For comparison, the Chinese WS-2 multiple launch rocket, with an assessed range of 200 km, is assessed to have an all-inertial accuracy of 600 m CEP (circular error probable);[9] using the same guidance system out to 250 km would result in somewhat worse accuracy (a higher CEP), as inertial accuracy degrades as a function of range. (In addition, the DPRK’s guidance system may well not be as good as China’s.) Use of satellite-aided guidance could bring the precision of the new system down to 20-50 m CEP.[10] Thus, the new DPRK system with all-inertial guidance could be useful against area targets in a multiple-rocket saturation attack (what multiple launch rockets were originally intended for anyway), while with satellite-aided or terminal guidance (if available to the DPRK), the new system could directly threaten a wide variety of point targets.*
> *Payload Size: This is currently unknown for both the new system and the KN-09. Some[11] assess that the latter is based on the Russian BM-30 Smerch (233-258 kg payload) or Chinese A100 (200 kg payload) multiple launch rocket It is unclear whether the longer range achieved by the new DPRK system required a payload lighter than the KN-09, or whether the apparent larger diameter of the new system permitted increases in both range and payload. For comparison, the 400 mm diameter Chinese WS-2 multiple launch rocket system is assessed to have a 200 kg payload.[12]*
> *Payload Types: This also is currently unknown. The North has claimed that the KN-09 can carry “fragmentation-mine” and “underground penetration” munitions.*
> *Number of Launch Tubes: We do not currently know how many of the new rockets can be launched from its mobile launcher simultaneously (the KN-09 launcher can fire eight), how many launchers will be in a fire unit for the new system or how many fire units the North will deploy.*
> *Number of Rockets: The real contribution of a multiple launch rocket system is to lay down large numbers of rockets over and over, which requires extensive reloading of the launchers. We do not know how many reloads the North will provide for each launch unit of the new system (or for the KN-09 either).*
> *Given all of these unknowns, about as much as can be said at this point is that the new system’s apparent longer range gives North Korea the capacity to extend the capabilities the KN-09 already provides at least another 60 km into the ROK—an incremental increase in DPRK capabilities. It also could threaten the same area as the KN-09 while having another 60 km of North Korean territory within which to hide.
> 
> Potential Threat to the US and Its Allies
> 
> Longer-range, guided, multiple launch rocket systems like the KN-09 and the new DPRK system will provide a modest increase in the threat by subjecting more US and ROK targets in South Korea to saturation attack. In addition, if the new system is sufficiently accurate, it will threaten more point targets. In both cases, the North will have the ability to use multiple launch rockets to strike some targets previously only vulnerable to KN-02/Toksa, Scud and soon KN-23 “real” ballistic missiles—offering opportunities to hit more targets and for more cost-effective tailoring of weapons to some targets. The added number of rockets from the new system, which can be fired at a higher rate than “real” SRBMs, combined with the new rockets’ use of a lower trajectory than “real” SRBMs and use of guided rockets that change trajectory (presumably the “track changing capability“ referred to by Rodong Sinmun), also will increase the challenges for US and ROK missile defenses.[13] Furthermore, the new system and its production technology potentially will be available for export, as is the case with most DPRK missile systems, raising the threat of other adversary states acquiring similar capabilities.
> 
> The Bottom Line
> 
> North Korea appears to have launched a new, guided, multiple launch rocket system with a range of at least 250 km. This is a “ballistic missile” system. Most of the characteristics of the new system relevant to its military capability currently are unknown; but it has the capacity to extend North Korea’s current 190 km-range multiple launch rocket capabilities at least another 60 km into the ROK. This will subject incrementally more US and ROK targets to attack, (including potentially more point targets), add somewhat to the intensity of attacks, increase the North’s opportunities to choose between multiple launch rockets and “real” SRBMs in tailoring some attacks and further complicate the task of US and ROK missile defenses.
> *
> 
> *[1]
> “Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un Guides Test-Fire of New-type Large-caliber Multiple Launch Guided Rocket System,” KCNA, August 1, 2019, http://www.kcna.kp/kcna.user.special.getArticlePage.kcmsf.
> *
> *[2]
> “Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un Guides Test-Fire of New-type Large-caliber Multiple Launch Guided Rocket System.”
> *
> *[3]
> “Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un Guides Again Test-Fire of New-type Large-caliber
> Multiple Launch Guided Rocket System,” Rodong Sinmun, August 3, 2019, http://www.rodong.rep.kp/en/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2019-08-03-0001.
> *
> *[4]
> Michael Elleman, “North Korea’s Newest Ballistic Missile: A Preliminary Assessment,” 38 North, May 8, 2019, https://www.38north.org/2019/05/melleman050819.
> *
> *[5]
> Jeff Jeong, “North Korea’s new weapons take aim at the South’s F-35 stealth fighters,” Defense News, August 1, 2019, https://www.defensenews.com/digital...ons-take-aim-at-souths-f-35-stealth-fighters/.
> *
> *[6]
> Missile Defense Project, “KN-09 (KN-SS-X-9),” Missile Threat, Center for Strategic and International Studies, July 10, 2017, last modified June 15, 2018, https://missilethreat.csis.org/missile/kn-09-kn-ss-x-9/.
> *
> *[7]
> Kim Tong-Hyung, “North Korea says it tested crucial new rocket launch system,” USA Today, August 1, 2019, https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...s-tested-new-rocket-launch-system/1886449001/; William Gallo, “North Korea’s Latest Weapon: A Rocket or a Missile?,” VOA, August 1, 2019, https://www.voanews.com/east-asia-pacific/north-koreas-latest-weapon-rocket-or-missile.
> *
> *[8]
> Gallo, “North Korea’s Latest Weapon: A Rocket or a Missile?”
> *
> *[9]
> “WS-2 Multiple launch rocket system,” Military-Today.com, http://www.military-today.com/artillery/ws2.htm.
> *
> *[10]
> Elleman, “North Korea’s Newest Ballistic Missile: A Preliminary Assessment.”
> *
> *[11]
> Ibid; Missile Defense Project, “KN-09 (KN-SS-X-9).”
> *
> *[12]
> “WS-2 Multiple launch rocket system.”
> *
> *[13]
> Jeong, “North Korea’s new weapons take aim at the South’s F-35 stealth fighters.”
> *


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

He needs to ease off the cheese burgers. He looked so healthy when he came to power. Now he looks like he is about to have a heart attack any moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal71

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20190724043937/https://i.imgur.com//1LwCaun.jpg ; https://archive.fo/swIhc/1b2ff211073db948ec81b92745f66250ea3ec776.jpg
> ▲ 1. Image from KCTV video 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> *Origin Of The Project*
> 
> July 24,2019
> 
> “If you look closely at the photo” of the submarine in the KCNA article, said Moon, “you can see there are dents that appeared to have been caused by water pressure.”
> 
> Moon, a former commander of a South Korean Navy submarine squadron, continued, “That’s a trace that normally can’t be found on a newly built submarine, which is why I think [North Korea] got a submarine from Russia and is now trying to build a missile launching tube in it.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20190724...oongangdaily/_data/photo/2019/07/23201858.jpg ; https://archive.fo/FJoXw/3968dbcdb5eaa4737b22face121414485224f57b.jpg
> ▲ 2. Several dents are apparently seen in the red circle. July 2019
> 
> http://koreajoongangdaily.joins.com...aid=3065903&cloc=joongangdaily|home|newslist1
> 
> 
> *Video*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=Eq_SpjILR50 ; http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=22&no=20188
> ▲ 3. [혁명활동소식] 경애하는 최고령도자 김정은동지께서 새로 건조한 잠수함을 돌아보시였다 [2019-07-23]
> 
> 
> *North Korean submarines 2019*
> 
> The name of this new North Korean SSB is unknown, I called it for more clarity Narval Class (일각고래: ILGAKKOLAE).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20190724043121/https://i.imgur.com//I6qh6EC.jpg ; https://archive.fo/PwNsE/96d21a69c6136db729b83e776b3d03dbd19fca01.jpg
> ▲ 3. North Korean submarines 2019. Artistic illustration.




72 submarines!


----------



## sahureka2

North Korea fires 2 short-range ballistic missiles, but it’s not KN-23. 
While KN-23 resembles the Russian Iskander, this resembles the American ATACMS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*France Sparks The First Global Arms Race In Outer Space V1.0*

First edited 3 August 2019; Updated 12 August 2019

Table of Contents

1. Introduction
2. The 1966 Outer Space Treaty
3. Prerequisite for Space to Ground Capabilities
4. The Chain Reaction's Contenders
4.1. The Four Major Space Powers
4.1.1. France
4.1.2. Russia
4.1.3. The U.S.
4.1.4. China
4.2. The Four Minor Space Powers
4.2.1. India, Israel

Part 2

4.2.2. North Korea
4.2.3. Iran
4.3. The Outsider
4.3.1. Japan
5. Conclusion

*1. Introduction*

On 25 July 2019, France's Defence Minister has stated that in order to catch up with the great space powers, Paris would invest 700 millions Euros to deploy high power space based lasers by 2023.

With 2 billions Euros annual budget in space military, France still lags behind the U.S. (50 billions), China (10 billions) and Russia (4 billions).

These offensive weapons would include machine guns to destroy solar panels of approaching enemy spacecrafts, a clear reference to Russia's 2017 Louch-Olympe satellite that was caught marauding near the Franco-Italian Athena-Fidus military communications satellite.

But also laser to destroy enemy spacecrafts' solar pannel and optics. 

Most important, stressing the use of adapative optics, Paris has reveal its intention to give its space assets a true space to ground capability!

To control all these new space platforms constituting a new Space Defence Force, Macron, speaking on 13 July 2019 ahead of Bastille Day celebrations, said that a new dedicated command would be formed in September.

In a chain reaction, sparked by France's decision, all the members of the Elite Club of Space Superpowers are expected to announce the deployment of their own Space to Ground assets within months to come.

*2. The 1966 Outer Space Treaty *

France has ratified the treaty in 1967.

The Outer Space Treaty provides the basic framework on international space law, including the following principles:

•the exploration and use of outer space shall be carried out for the benefit and in the interests of all countries and shall be the province of all mankind;
Obviously space development was military since day one, even before 1966 and to this day.​•outer space shall be free for exploration and use by all States;
Obviously, North Korea and Iran, and to a lesser extend China before 2010, are not allowed to benefit from space development by the West.​•States shall not place nuclear weapons or other weapons of mass destruction in orbit or on celestial bodies or station them in outer space in any other manner;
Obviously, WMDs are orbiting in outer space, the Soviet FOB nukes being only a very small part of them.​•the Moon and other celestial bodies shall be used exclusively for peaceful purposes;
Obviously, both the U.S. and Japan have tested kinetic weapons on asteroids.​•States shall be liable for damage caused by their space objects;
Obviously, the U.S. never did, hiding behind a convenient craftily fabricated 'Bermuda Triangle' and 'UFO' hoaxes as smoke screens! Nor did China, Russia and Europe for all the rocket stages falling over Cambodia, Brazil, Myanmar, French Polynesia, etc.​•States shall avoid harmful contamination of space and celestial bodies.
Obviously, as outer space environment is highly radioactive, nuclear reactors don't really add much radiations!​
In a nutshell, The Outer Space Treaty was and is a total farce from A to Z.

*3. Prerequisite for Space to Ground Capabilities*

Only the top four major space powers of the most elite club of Space to Ground Capable Nations could deploy such assets, that requires the most challenging scientific skills to overcome the numerous technological hurdles.

•Directed Energy Weapons (D.E.W.) such as Lasers must be of no less than several hundreds of kW and up to several MW in output.

•With intensities of several hundreds of kW output, the power generation is key, be it chemical, nuclear or even solar.

•Adaptive Optics (A.O.) are necessary to counter distortions from the atmospheric turbulence.

•To brute-force with several MW power outputs and above will only result in backscattering, ionization and breakdown of the atmospheric molecules. Thus the additional technological solutions needed to circumvent this major hurdle: pulsed laser, etc.

•Large optical aperture are necessary to achieve the resolution required for acquisition and identification of ground targets, and conduct the tracking and the engagement: decametric size.

•The total mass is limited by the payload capacity of the space launchers: above several 20 tons.

•The total volume is also limited by space launchers, therefore space docking capability might be necessary: spacelab size.

•An orbital fleet is necessary to increase the total coverage, especially if 24/7 worldwide coverage is needed: more than 30.

*4. The Chain Reaction's Contenders*

*4.1. The Four Major Space Powers *

*4.1.1. France*

France has conducted research on Adaptive Optics for military applications since the 1986s, and ASAT Lasers for years.

Launched in 14th May 2009, ESA’s Herschel telescope was the largest mirror flown in space. This 3.5 m-diameter reflector was built by the French silicon carbide manufacturer Boostec.

France has a current payload capability of less than 20 tons into LEO with its Arian 5 launchers. Arian 6 will slightly increase it payload to 21 tons by 2021.

France has mastered space docking technologies, and could assemble several modules to form large DEW complex with a total mass under 100 tons.

France has mastered miniaturized nuclear powerplant, such as those used in its submarine fleet. 

France has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, in the Galileo global navigation satellite system (GNSS) program. In 2021, it will launch the CERES triplets.

700 millions Euros have been allocated for developing space weapons by 2023.

To operate these Space DEW France plans to set up its own space force, the “Air and Space Army,” as part of the French Air Force. The new organization will be based in Toulouse, but it’s not clear if the Air and Space Army will remain part of the French Air Force or become its own service branch.






http://web.archive.org/web/20190803...send-into-space-combat-lasers-why-735x400.jpg ; https://archive.is/pOi8I/f908a34a9aafc8e75fe03bc476c76f32780b43bd.jpg ; https://tech-news.websawa.com/france-plans-to-send-into-space-combat-lasers-why/
▲ 1. France's Space to Ground Laser by 2023, artistic illustration. July 2019. 


*4.1.2. Russia*

As the target of Paris's announcement, Russia is expected to be the first to react, and before the year's end (2019).

More over, Russia inherits from the Soviet-era first DEW platform launched on 15 May 1987, during the maiden flight of the heavy lift launcher Energia.

"Skif-DM" 17F19DM ("Скиф-ДМ" 17Ф19ДМ), disguised under the official name "Polyus", or Mir-2 (Peace-2) Soviet Space Station.

Polyus was the Soviet response to the project "Star Wars" launched by the American president Reagan. It was to be in fact a space combat laser station.

Due to a series of failures of Energia during the launch, Polyus would not enter orbit but crash in the Pacific Ocean.

In the middle of the year 1985 it did not seem difficult to make a spacecraft of 100 tons.

Then it was ordered to be transformed to a spacecraft with a length of almost 37 m and a diameter of 4.1 m weighting nearly 80 t and including 2 principal sections: the small service block, and the larger targeting module.
Fitted with a megawatt-class carbon-dioxide laser, Polyus was covered by an optically black shroud and it was suspected that this may have been radar absorptive as well.

After the failed launch, studies for another space station of 100 tons were then started.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808172426/http://www.buran-energia.net/img/polious-animation.gif ; https://archive.fo/nAMpN/8821cbd4e7d75264f08a388646aa80538e36c047.gif ; http://www.buran.ru/htm/cargo.htm
▲ 2. Launched on 15 May 1987, from Baikonur Cosmodrome Site 250, Polyus would have been the core module of the new MIR-2 (Peace-2) Soviet space station. The Polyus military testbed was the first disclosed orbital directed energy platform, fitted with a megawatt-class carbon-dioxide laser.
Polyus was covered by an optically black shroud and it was suspected that this may have been radar absorptive as well.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808175040if_/http://www.buran.ru/images/jpg/skif-16.jpg ; https://archive.fo/GhocZ/a1076e2406430844ff7c29a4373431d3ac029b25.jpg ; http://www.buran.ru/htm/cargo.htm 
▲ 3. Crew docking with Mir-2 (Peace-2) space combat laser station.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808175231if_/http://www.buran.ru/images/jpg/skif-11.jpg ; https://archive.fo/zpXZ7/081a1b22a836de2e5e3b391e96f09c3c479c2cd7.jpg ; http://www.buran.ru/htm/cargo.htm
▲ 4. Mir-2 (Peace-2) space combat laser station engaging an orbital target.

The Soviet Topaz-II power system is a 5-6 kWe space nuclear system that is based on thermionic power conversion.

Its development was curtailed after 1989. As an alternative to chemical lasers, an electric powered laser of the 100s kW or MW class would necessitate to upscale the nuclear plant, or to couple powerful battery banks.

The Araks satellite was the closest, the Soviet space industry came to matching the optical systems of the U.S. military KH-11 Space Telescope and its Hubble civilian equivalent. Launched on June 6th 1997, with a Cassegrain telescope main mirror's diameter of 1.5 meters.


Russia has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, such as the GLONASS global navigation satellite system (GNSS) program.

Russia no longer operates the Energia launcher. Currently the Proton-M allows to place a 22 tons payload into LEO, and 24.5 tons with the Angara A5.

Several launches would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of 100 tons.

To operate these space DEW, the Russian Space Forces have been reestablished following the 1st August 2015 merger between the Russian Air Force and the Russian Aerospace Defence Forces.
The Russian Space Forces were originally formed on 10th August 1992.


*4.1.3. The U.S.*

The U.S. will mechanically react to the Russian move. Currently the only power to have deployed DEW in earth orbits, the only hurdle will be economic, with more than 22 trillion dollars of debt, making it a virtual beggar, dependent of the Chinese and Japanese financial godsends.

Moreover, the U.S. will continue its *beggar bowl's world tour*, as long as it needs to import Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.) from China and the other R.E.E. exporters of the B.R.I.V.S. (Brazil, Russia, India, Vietnam, South Africa), only to stay afloat in the space arms race.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808...img7/fs/Trumbeggarbowlworltour.1565277584.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=d774ae55fb03e91fb700ad165d3930f5
▲ 5. With more than 22 trillion dollars of debt, the U.S. will continue its *beggar bowl's world tour*, and as long as it needs to import Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.) from China. 

The concept of Adaptive Optics (A.O.) was first proposed in a 1953 paper by astronomer Horace Babcock.

In the late 1960's and early 1970's, the U.S. military and aerospace communities built the first significant adaptive optics systems to target laser on orbiting satellites from the ground.

In the 1973s, the USAF Airborne Laser Laboratory (ALL), a modified NKC-135A aircraft, was the first test platform for airborne High Energy Laser (HEL) research.
Its carbon dioxide gas dynamic laser power output was 480 kW at 10,6 μm, able to direct a heat flux density of 100 W/cm² on a 1 km target, such as AIM-9 missiles and drones.

Lacking an Adaptive Optics system, the ALL was limited by atmospheric turbulence.

In 1984, the Space Based Laser (SBL) program was cancelled due to technological and political difficulties.

With a rang of 4'000 km (up to 12'000 km), a spot size of 0.3 to 1.0 meter at focus, this orbital combat system would have weighted 35 tons and orbited at 800-1'300 km altitude. With an orbit inclination of 40°, giving a coverage per satellite of about a tenth of the earth's surface, thus requiring a 20 satellites configuration for global world coverage.

The 8 meter mirror is segmented so that it can be folded inside a launch vehicle and unfurled in orbit like flower petals.

Its deuterium-fluoride laser at 2.7 mm would have produced an 5-10 MW output.
Ground 100 kW weapons also exist, such as the High Energy Laser Tactical Vehicle Demonstrator (HEL TVD) program managed by the U.S. Army Space and Missile Defense Command/Army Forces Strategic Command’s (USASMDC/ARSTRAT).

The HEL TVD is designed to counter drones, rockets, artillery, and mortars (C-RAM/UAS).

The high energy laser system represents very low operating costs, as it requires only fuel to complete its mission, with an average cost per kill of approximately $30. There is no ordnance logistics burden, as with conventional weapons.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190722...m/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/hel-tvd_1021.jpg ; https://archive.fo/AjR65/d8dba78f4acb8f449724fc2278da1b53ea7b693e.jpg ; https://defense-update.com/20190515_hel-tvd-2.html
▲ 6. Team Dynetics 100kW-class high energy laser contract for U.S. Army. May 2019 

Of course, these tactical ranges will need to be extended to several hundred of km to several thousand of km, in order to be useful from LEO. The aperture of the optics will also needed to be increased to decametric size. Aperture of 2.4 m optics and above have been orbited such as the Program 1010.

Thus the need of and uprated powerplant. Nuclear energy is the best option for this electric driven laser, keeping in mind that there is no oxygen for fuel generated electricity in earth orbit.

The U.S. fission space reactor SP-100, although cancelled, could provide 100 kW electric power, with as little as 140 kg of Uranium 235, and a reactor mass of 5.42 tons.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190803145518if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/U.1564844096.jpg ; https://archive.fo/czvrr/ea1c7e73d369a58c4fd9ea4022d375b43d2e88d4.jpg 
▲ 7. The U.S. SP-100 fission space reactor can generate 100 kW electric power. 

In comparison, the four sets of arrays of the International Space Station (I.S.S.) are capable of generating 84 to 120 kilowatts of electricity. Each of the eight solar arrays is 112 feet long by 39 feet wide. A solar array's wingspan of 240 feet (73 meters).

The Falcon-Heavy can deliver payloads of 63 tons into LEO. Payload fairing can house a payload of 12 m long 4.6 m diameter cylinder with 5 more meters on top but with decreased conical diameter thus totalling 17 m.

Enough for any large truck-sized DEW module.

The U.S. has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, such as the NOSS triplets and the GPS global navigation satellite system (GNSS) program.

To operate these space DEW, under the proposal approved by President Trump in May 2019, the U.S. Space Force would be organized under the Department of the Air Force.


*4.1.4. China*

Under the U.S. unveiled threats, in response, China would have no other option but to place its own fleet of DEW into space.

Wang Ganchang is the founder of Chinese laser fusion technology. In 1964 the Shanghai Optical Machinery Institute (上海光机所) developed a high-power 10 MW output laser. As an advocate of nuclear energy, he made with four nuclear experts in October 1978 the proposition to develop China's nuclear power.

In March 3rd, 1986, Wang Ganchang, Wang Dayan, Yang Jiachi and Chen Fangyun first proposed in a letter (《关于跟踪世界战略性高科技发展的建议》) to the Chinese government to launch researches covering lasers, microwaves, and electromagnetic pulse weapons. The plan would be adopted in November of that year under the code name Project 863 (“863计划”).

China has produced several examples of road-mobile laser weapons.
The Silent Hunter 30-100kW vehicle-based laser weapon system has a maximum range of 4km. Its laser beam can cut through a 5mm steel sheet from 1km away, or five layers of 2mm steel sheets from 800m away, according to its developer China Poly Technologies. It was first unveiled at the South African Air Show in 2016.

For Space to Ground missions, the ranges and powers will need to be uprated several fold.

The Gaofen-3 SAR satellite's solar pannels, made of triple-junction Gallium-Arsenide cells delivers a peak power of 15 kW. That is far below the several 100 kW required. The use of a nuclear powerplant might though not be necessary if powerful battery banks are used.
Chinese companies such as Shenzhen's BYD are already world leaders in producing batteries with higher discharge rates needed for accelerations in electric bus and with one charge lasting almost 300kms or a full day’s operation.

China has also stated that it will develop and launch the Xuntian (巡天) Space Telescope with a two-meter-diameter main mirror, co-orbiting with the country's first space station, and dock with it for refueling as well as maintenance and exchange, around 2020.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808.../2018-06/04/xuntian-cmsa-weibo-lin-xiaoyi.jpg ; https://archive.fo/iZfi4/239daa0174a26c89007e4b8660fc6ce696a38f0a.jpg 
▲ 8. China's Xuntian (巡天) Space Telescope with a two-meter-diameter primary mirror.

China has produced the world largest aspheric mirror for primarily space military applications: "such a [space platform] can be used to observe low earth orbit satellites of other countries and to [identify, track and target their] missile launches."
The 4.03-meter diameter mirror with a mass of 1.6 tonnes is made of silicon carbide (SiC) by the Changchun Institute of Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808...tive/city/20180821/W020180821598981263327.png ; https://archive.is/bx8qA/7e47a16d76ebbd865cb25370d3dbe349d5711449.png ; http://news.cnr.cn/native/city/20180821/W020180821598981263327.png ; http://news.cnr.cn/native/city/20180821/t20180821_524338099.shtml ; https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2494272-1-1.html ; http://www.globaltimes.cn/Portals/0...8-23/578fd340-828c-499a-b24a-79b72daee939.jpg 
▲ 9. The high-precision silicon carbide aspheric mirror with a diameter of 4.03 meters developed by the Changchun Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences is the largest single-crystal silicon carbide mirror in the world. 2018-08-21 

According to some source, China's Gaofen-11 surveillance satellite's telescope has a 1.8 meter diameter aperture primary mirror. The same technology for coating the telescope primary mirror with protected aluminium layer could be used for 2.4 meter diameter aperture mirrors.

The research and development on Adaptive Optics (AO) in China began in 1979. In 1980, the first laboratory on AO in China was established in the Institute of Optics and Electronics (IOE), Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

In May 2016, the Institute of Optronics Technology of the Chinese Academy of Science has tested an Adaptive Optics key technology for a 1.8 meter diameter aperture telescope. In closed-loop, the resolution has reached 1.7 times the diffraction limit.

Therefore, this major breakthrough has been awarded the first prize of the National Invention Prize For National Defence 2017. This Adaptive Optics has then been tested onboard the Chang'e 5-T1 lunar probe, allowing to achieve a lunar ground resolution of 0.97 meter.


By 2020, China's CZ-504 space launcher will have a payload capability of 25 tons in LEO.

China has already mastered rendez-vous and space docking with its Tiangong-1 and Tiangong-2 program.

Several launches would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of under 100 tons.

By 2030, the CZ-9 SLV would allow payload of 140 tons in LEO.

China has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, such as the YAOGAN triplets, and the BEIDOU global navigation satellite system (GNSS).

China has no dedicated Space Force, contradicting Japanese RUMINT. But this will be the case once a fleet of space DEWs starts to be launched into orbit.

Thus the pole position for China in initiating the space breakaway.

*4.2. The Four Minor Space Powers *

Behind the lead peloton, the gruppetto is a goup of minor players who have to cooperate and assist one another in order to stay in the global arms space race and avoid the elimination.

Currently, none of these nations have mastered all the prerequisite key technologies needed to deploy space to ground DEWs.

*4.2.1. India, Israel*

As India is always hell-bent in trying to catch up with some giant northern neighbour, be it with the ASAT weapon, the manned program, the lunar lander, and the space laboratory, it is highly expected that Bharat will also try very hard to deploy its own directed energy space to ground platforms.

As Israel is already at the forefront among the nations that have developed anti-ballistic missile weapons, space to ground DEW would naturally be of great strategic importance as the next layer in countering hostile incoming ballistic missiles. 

Israel's space launch vehicle Shavit can not place payload above a few hundreds of kg into LEO. Therefore, it outsources all its space launches abroad, especially in India.

India lacks advanced technological capabilities and Israel is one of its providers. In turn, what Israel lacks in developing capabilities, it simply siphons them overseas, be it in the E.U., Russia and mostly at the source, in the U.S.

The recent Indian ASAT test exemplifies this Israeli outsourcing. Originated in the U.S. and tested in India.

The Kinetic Kill Vehicle's onboard advanced terminal guidance system, featured a strap-down (non-gimballed) imaging infrared (IIR) seeker and an inertial navigation system that used ring-laser gyroscopes (RLGs).

A seeker presenting similarities with the Israeli's Arrow-3 kill vehicle one (gimballed).





http://web.archive.org/web/20190806...su/img/img7/fs/D3e9HEAWwAAgV0B.1565104030.jpg ; https://archive.fo/gRpVd/2b0ad162f63174aeafbb23f9b8eeb2221d1abaa1.jpg ;
http://web.archive.org/web/20190810...t-rakshak.com/viewtopic.php?t=7705&start=600; https://youtu.be/KRs79t6z7fc?t=81 
▲ 10. Indian ASAT KKV's Infrared Imaging Radar (IIR) seeker.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190806151713if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/ISRAELARROW-3.1565104618.jpg ; https://archive.fo/gecjp/6211d20a5fce7c5088a1470933d8ab05edbd1f66.jpg 
▲ 11. Israeli's Arrow-3 kill vehicle IIR seeker. Exhibition mockup. 

India's LASTEC has also developed a 10kW Chemical Oxygen Iodine Laser (COIL) and is working on developing a 30-100 kW vehicle-mounted COIL system. It is also developing a “gas dynamic high power laser-based DEW” called ‘Aditya’ project.

Two DRDO laboratories — Centre for High Energy Systems and Sciences (CHESS) and Laser Science & Technology Centre (LASTEC) — are currently working on developing the source for generating a fiber laser.

At present, the source of the fiber laser, which is the “heart of the system”, is imported from Germany.

High power microwave (HPM) device from DRDO have delivered output power of 4 MW at a frequency of 3.26GHz.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190806154039if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/Untitled13.1565106022.jpg ; https://archive.fo/oVoRE/049deaa484418b4fd0db64b55dade22d96fd2b90.jpg ; https://www.******************/foru...d-the-anti-satellite-asat-missile.2890/page-6
▲ 12. HPM device from DRDO have delivered output power of 4 MW.


India's GSLV Mk III space launcher can place 8 tons payload into 600 km LEO, 4 tons into GTO. The payload fairing is 5 meters in diameter.

The lack of payload capability can only be circumvented by developing rendez-vous and docking technologies. Several launches would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of under 100 tons.

The planned Indian Space Station is envisaged to weigh 20 tonnes and serve as a facility where astronauts can stay for 15-20 days, and it would be placed in an orbit 400 km above earth. The time frame for launch is 5-7 years after Gaganyaan (AUG 2022).

It would be similar to the Salyut Space Laboratory with two modules.

To support the Indian Space Station program, docking technologies will be develop with an orbital platform (PS4-OP), made of the last stage of the Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle.





https://archive.fo/goM7Z/fe8ee905d3127047356e91d76c052a601f2370e2.png ; https://i.imgur.com/6Boz6It.png 
▲ 13. The 20 tons Indian Space Station, made of two modules. 

India has only demonstrated its ability to deploy regional array of 8 military satellites, with the Indian Regional Navigation Satellite System (IRNSS), but might expand it to a global constellation of 24 satellites (GINS), with the help of Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*France Sparks The First Global Arms Race In Outer Space Part 2 V1.0 *


*4.2.2. North Korea*

North Korea has hinted that it was involved in DEW researches.

This included a possible North Korean-Iranian Neutrino-Antineutrino annihilation at the Z0 Pole counter nuclear weapon, along more conventional laser.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190319....com/content/photo/2016/20160304-kp-01-10.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/save/http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=42&no=1964 ; http://www.xici.net/d228225918.htm 
▲ 14. First hint at the Iranian-DPRK Directed Energy Counter Nuclear Weapon Program. 주체105(2016)년 3월 4일 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190319...lickr.com/5/4885/31487803767_7c98fddf26_b.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190810170025/https://www.flickr.com/photos/arirangmeari/31487803767/ 
▲ 15. DPRK's Directed Energy Program. Uploaded on December 23, 2018. 

But what makes North Korea very special is its top position among rare earth minerals producers.

No need to add that such laser research can not be conducted without a sufficient reserve of rare earth minerals, the sine qua non prerequisite in high energy physics.

Indeed, North Korea's 216 million tonne Jongju deposit, theoretically worth trillions of dollars, would more than double the current global known resource of REE oxides which according to the US Geological Survey is pegged at 110 million tonnes.

This amounts to five times that of China's, the current world's first rare earth minerals exporter. Making *Kim Jong Un*'s Korea the military powerhouse the most likely to first succeed in developing and fielding such a new class of DEWs.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808143653if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/DPRKREE2017.1565274981.jpg ; https://archive.fo/MBc1n/28d86faf1fb8d02780b261f10fc76447dc82cb0c.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190404...7/?temp_hash=2bc8a8e641ac0d14fc258c0fd24bc06c ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=2bc8a8e641ac0d14fc258c0fd24bc06c 
▲ 16. First world's reserve of Rare Earth Elements in the DPRK.

To power the electric driven lasers, miniaturized nuclear reactors might be envisaged. North Korea is known to have started the development of several type of miniaturized nuclear reactors. One of them should provide the electric power for its 10,000-ton-class strategic submarines (SSBN) program disclosed in 2014.

Of course, naval nuclear reactors, though powerful, are too massive to be launched into space.

Another one should be airborne.

Very little is known about the existence of the North Korean space telescope project.

There is only a small possible hint in the media of this space telescope, an equivalent of the Iranian Space Research Center's one.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190805...s/DPRKSpaceTelescope30APR20191.1565018018.jpg ; https://archive.fo/d0cjD/5c1b5219163fe532134d1d4df4656af875583456.jpg ;
[특집] 래일을 보다 "Look at the rails" (Chosun Central TV), Published on Apr 29, 2019, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM-BPdkWxug, https://vk.com/wall469579262_7495?z=video469579262_456243491%2F11d09bede16c0d1cee%2Fpl_post_469579262_7495 
▲ 17. At T=11mn38s: Illustration of a Space Telescope. 29 April 2019 KCTV Video

So far, North Korea has tested the second stage of its future Unha-9 space launcher. Under the official name of Hwasong-15 ICBM, on November 2017. 
The payload capability should be 1 tons in GEO and 3 tons in GEO for its heavy version. That is similar to the Indian GSLV Mk III space launcher that can place 8 tons payload into LEO (see below the Safir-3).

But North Korea has plan for a more powerful launcher, able to place 20 tons into LEO: the Unha-20.

An image dated from 15th April 2017 has disclosed three generations of North Korean space launchers: the KWANGMYONGSONG SLV aka Unha-4, an Unha-9 and the mysterious Unha-20.





http://web.archive.org/web/20170717...lickr.com/3/2864/33667839040_0d52f66cc6_b.jpg ; https://archive.is/B1b6w/4a5e44874af30c2218f377fe13b8f4b9957388e4.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=d93afcf6c9127c9cfefd609a077d6185 ; https://www.flickr.com/photos/uriminzok/33667839040/
▲ 18. One image, three generations of North Korean space launchers. Center: notice the KWANGMYONGSONG SLV aka Unha-4 represented left of a huge (meaning at least twice the size) Unha-9 SLV. Unha-20 are pillar-sized! April 15, 2017 picture. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190324234320if_/https://i.imgur.com/YJeN7HI.jpg ; https://archive.fo/8MUj0/5746e1eeabd68c89d76db3e1acc6dd6bb97af820.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=70fc9b1656a500388ff26bb0f6ad1834 
▲ 19. Artistic representation of the North Korean Unha launchers family, 2019. Outdated as of Mid-February 2019. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190322...a/10153/upfile/201508/2015081018133853753.jpg ; https://archive.fo/dFIP1/2096407b4d304bd99c1a5d2f1edb6a13f83079d2.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190807...rd/bbs/view.html?b_bbs_id=10158&pn=1&num=4648 
▲ 20. North Korean sea-launched Unha-20: the only way to launch commercial satellites. 2015-08-10 18:19:10 

Very little is known about the existence of the North Korean space laboratory project. Since the DPRK has disclosed its manned space program, such a space laboratory is the only viable option to justify a long term human presence in space. The size should be similar to the Indian's space laboratory, itself similar to the Soviet-era Salyut.

Pictures of a future North Korean launcher have been revealed for more than two decades now, similar to the Soviet-era Energia heavy-lift partially recoverable launch system designed for a variety of payloads including the Buran spacecraft.

But only a few have noticed the meaning above the space launcher of a small space laboratory!





http://web.archive.org/web/20190807...f73cd55d704a5004ae2cadeae5f886.1565187217.jpg ; https://archive.fo/MkKk4/befb910e5bf73cd55d704a5004ae2cadeae5f886.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190807...20&fit=max&s=5fabfe40cb132853b16ac06a67966e0f ; https://archive.fo/9rxQ3/befb910e5bf73cd55d704a5004ae2cadeae5f886 ; https://charliecrane.com/portfolio/welcome-to-pyongyang ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=c4697492aaa386b6172c2c1cf3a0ecfa 
▲ 21. North Korean Space shuttle model in the Mangyongdae Schoolchildren’s Palace that was opened in 1989. Notice the space laboratory. 

Three decades later, a crude model was again displayed, on the occasion of the National Youth Science Fiction Literature and Model Exhibition 2018, in June.
The orbital manned spacecraft seems powered by two pair of solar panels, linked to a cylindrical module that shows 3 portholes.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190807...lickr.com/2/1755/42507168321_2890520ea0_b.jpg ; https://archive.fo/tWv4n/f14da7d8064b1671c0c0ce5317f49d8ad97d068a.jpg ; https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/42507168321/ ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=e4a69666c2d20d594c3587b699925220 ; 전국소년과학환상문예작품 및 모형전시회-2018》 개막_3 ; Uploaded on June 2, 2018 
▲ 22. National Youth Science Fiction Literature and Model Exhibition 2018: published on 2 June 2018, a depiction of a North Korean orbital manned spacecraft, powered by two pair of solar panels, linked to a cylindrical module that shows 3 portholes.

This indicates that North Korea would have to develop rendez-vous and docking technologies.

Several launches of Unha-20 would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of under 100 tons.

Once North Korea succeeds in the development of its geostationary communication satellites, it will start building its own GPS system.

This first step is essential, and the experience would allow to later place into orbit an entire arrary of DEWs complex with global world coverage.

*4.2.3. Iran*

North Korea has hinted that it was involved in DEW researches with Iran.

This included a possible North Korean-Iranian Neutrino-Antineutrino annihilation at the Z0 pole counter nuclear weapon, along more conventional laser.

To power the electric driven lasers, miniaturized nuclear reactors might be envisaged. Iran is known to have started the development of miniaturized nuclear reactors. It should provide the electric power for its 10,000-ton-class strategic submarines (SSBN) program disclosed in 2012.

Iran has disclosed discussion on a 3 meter Class Telescope with Adaptive Optics for its National Observatory Program (2011).

The Iranian Space Research Center's Orbital Telescope is a project in its early stages. The feasibility and needs assessment study of this project was carried out.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190805150156if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/image17.1565017296.jpg ; https://archive.fo/Hgfzf/1ae8342e4b2a9782018bbaac9ccad4485aec46a6.jpg ; https://isrc.ac.ir/getattachment/پژوهشکده-ها/مرکز-فضایی-ایران/image17.jpg ; https://isrc.ac.ir/en-US/پژوهشکده-ها/مرکز-فضایی-ایران ; http://archive.fo/T9L7L 
▲ 23. Iran's Orbital Telescope.

Iran's Communication Satellite Developing Plan 2026 of the Iranian Space Research Center (I.S.R.C.) has revealed its future space launcher's payload capabilities:

• Nahid-1, 50 Kg, LEO, Safir-1 SLV
• Nahid-2, < 100 Kg, LEO, Safir-2 SLV
• IRANSAT-1, 1 ton, GEO, Safir-3A SLV
• IRANSAT-2, 3 tons, GEO, Safir-3C SLV 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190801104910if_/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DVw4DqgXUAEOXQg.jpg ; https://archive.fo/TVRNZ/e148f10050430ae9d3e72e3606acc85cb88610a6.jpg ; https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DVw4DqgXUAEOXQg.jpg:large
▲ 24. Iran's roadmap for communication satellites. From official presentation of the Iranian Space Research Center.

The existence of an even more powerful heavy space launcher, able to place 20 tons into LEO, has also been revealed, the Safir-4.

An Iranian version of the North Korean Heavy-Lift Space Launcher Unha-20 has figured prominently in a huge graphic that was displayed during January 2019 in Tehran's Valiasr Square. The billboard was running in conjunction with the 40th anniversary of the Iranian Revolution.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190322040402if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/proxy_006.1553224298.jpg ; https://archive.fo/LlgII/ff65c5e613f4e6fa6117675b60d31c2b1e1ec5e1.jpg ; http://imagesvc.timeincapp.com/v3/f...es.wordpress.com/2019/01/ddacv.jpg?quality=85 ; https://media.mehrnews.com/d/2019/01/05/4/3004791.jpg; https://www.mehrnews.com/news/4504592/رونمایی-از-جدیدترین-دیوارنگاره-میدان-ولیعصر-با-موضوع-جوانان ; رونمایی از جدیدترین دیوارنگاره میدان ولیعصر با موضوع جوانان ;
▲ 25. 17 January 2019. Note that Shahid Hajj General Hassan Tehrani Moghaddam, the father of Iran's space program is depicted bringing a treasure trove of [North Korean] blueprints to his fellow countrymen! 

Iran has also plan for launching array of satellites, such as the Navigational Satellite System disclosed in 2011.

But the similarities with North Korea ends here. As North Korea has accessed the status of nuclear state, sanctioned by the recent visit of an incumbent U.S President to North Korea on 1st July 2019.

As for Iran, there is an 70 years old rule that causes the destruction or overthrow of any nation and leader of the Middle East by the U.S., should they reach the nuclear arms threshold, thus breaking the Israeli regional nuclear monopoly.

Iran (the constitutional monarchy), Iraq, Libya, Syria were only the first.

Not allowed to reach the nuclear state status, it is even less likely that the U.S. would tolerate an Iran with DEW orbiting the earth, able to strike Israel and Saudi Arabia without mentioning anywhere in the U.S. mainland, and all the U.S.' space assets.

*4.3. The Outsider*

Great powers that have been defeated at the end of the Second World War are excluded from the 1945 new world order.

No place for the ex-Axis powers in the U.N. permanent security council, the Elite Nuclear Club, Elite ASAT Club, or the Elite Manned Spacefaring Club.

That is at least in theory, as Japan, under the connivence and patronage of its U.S. overlord has effectively demonstrated both ICBM, ASAT and nuclear military capabilities.

Thus one should be aware that Japan could ounce again become an unofficial space DEW power anytime in the years to come.

*4.3.1. Japan*

The Empire of Japan was the first to develop anti-air high power microwave weapons during the Pacific war.
Nippon Radio Telegraph and Telephone Co., Ltd. has developped in 1939 the world’s first cavity magnetron, with punched positive copper pole, 10cm wave length and 500W power.

Research on microwave weapons（く号兵器） started on December 1936 at the Imperial Japanese Army Noborito Laboratory (陸軍登戸研究所).

Research on artificial lightning generator weapons（ら号兵器） by irradiating the sky with high intensity ultraviolet beams and ionization of the air, started on April 1938.





https://archive.fo/V3GBA/dbc7cfa97f1e5490153ce6edb84da7aba5a5a1a0.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/qvRoak6.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20170116...ge/1e/61/9027d3d1f5dadf4dfaf12bdacce7602d.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190810...ruribo0209/e/ae4059113f5cd2242b85e3735eec3db7 ; https://archive.fo/Vyo4N 
▲ 26. Noborito Lab 9th Institute museum: some of the various directed energy weapons (microwave, UV, IR, Ultra sound, etc) and other automated/remote-controlled platforms research. 

Anti-Aircraft EMF weapons rely on air ionization and breakup, that occurs with an EMF frequency of 9.37GHz, the peak power up to 200kW, pulse width from 0.3 to 2.0μs.

Second Naval Technology Factory Ushio Laboratory ruins (第二海軍技術廠牛尾実験所遺跡)

Coordinates:
34°51'23.8"N, 138°07'44.6"E
34.856607°N, 138.129065°E

https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...32m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=en

Note: The site and all the concrete ruins have been removed circa February 28, 2015.





https://archive.fo/0GLgP/d0db040b4cbc3ca6bc0fb4df2f199566ea993c5e.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/70HuDKy.jpg 
▲ 27. Second Naval Technology Factory Ushio Laboratory ruins (第二海軍技術廠牛尾実験所遺跡)

Shimada Laboratory was dedicated to research on "death ray" during the war.

After the Battle of Midway, Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto advocated the need to develop new revolutionary weaponry. The "death ray" project was launched around June to August 1942. Construction work started around May 1943. With staff member of 1,457 people and 60 researchers.

Original plan was first to increase the ouptut power of the ultra-high frequency from the kW to hundreds of kW.

Nuclear power generator was expected to be used.

The basic design has been completed in 1944 around September, but it did not reach the stage of practical application, with a high-frequency radio wave output of 50kW using a 10 meters diameter parabolic reflector.

The whole project ended unfinished.





http://web.archive.org/web/20170116...or.blogimg.jp/shizuokak/imgs/8/a/8a60fe44.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20160607072856/http://blog.livedoor.jp/shizuokak/archives/4794187.html ; https://archive.is/0rUGw 
▲ 28. Very rare image of the 10 meters diameter parabolic reflector 50 kW output High-frequency radio wave. 昭和25年1月





▲ 29. The first excavation is expected to be conducted on the ruins of the "powerful radio wave weapon" developed by the former Navy. Published on Aug 14, 2013

As for the Imperial Japanese Navy, it began a nuclear propulsion for ships' feasibility study under the direction of Captain Yōji Itō at the Navy Technical Research Institute around January 1942.

Itō assembled a panel of experts, designated the “Committee for Research on the Application of Nuclear Physics (B-Research),”and invited Nishina to serve as chair.

The committee met ten or more times until March 1943, when the panel of experts concluded that Japan could not develop a nuclear weapon in time for the war. Itō disbanded the committee and turned his attention to developing *electron weapons*, including a “death ray.”

Therefore, to bypass the inherent limitations cause by atmospheric air ionization and breakup that caused a tremendous loss of power and limited the useful range of all electromagnetic frequencies (EMF) DEW to under several hundreds of meters to a few kilometers, the Empire of Japan started from 1943 to investigate DEW produced by particle accelerators (cyclotrons).

Nishina laboratory at RIKEN (Institute for Physical and Chemical Research) was the first to study electron-decaying particles for DEW, called Uchūsen weapons (宇宙線兵器).

On November 1944, the Empire of Japan started the launch of the world's first intercontinental weapons system.

With a wave of 9'300 transpacific fūsen bakudan (風船爆弾) or "windly vessel" sent 10'000 km away toward North America.

The program is known as Fu-Go (ふ号兵器), and the new platforms surf the powerful Kamikaze (神風: Divine Wind) stratospheric current (called afterwards jet streams in the West) that were discovered by Wasaburo Ooishi back in 1924, thus far above enemy interceptors altitude.

Conventional explosives alone were not enough for the Empire of Japan to defeat the U.S. and other Allies.

But DEW intercontinental stratospheric FUGOs would. As announced by the official Nipponese Domei news agency and reported on Monday 4th June 1945, large scale attacks with crewed gigantic stratospheric airships were to be expected soon!

One major hurdle was the imperative need to be able to weaponize an airborne particle accelerator reaching the threshold of >300 MeV to 500 MeV for protons/deuterons beam, needed to produce the first usefull class of electron-decaying particles.
The overall size and mass of the cyclotron, with the electromagnet alone weighting 220 tons, should have imperatively needed to be shrinked.
A more compact design, while able to reach even higher energy level could have been possible with the replacement of the single massive electromagnet at the core of Nishina's cyclotron, with several smaller and more powerfull magnets for bending the particle beams, while acceleration would have been produced by radiofrequency cavities (synchrocyclotron).


Today's post-WWII State of Japan has already mastered many of the prerequisites needed to place DEWs into space.

Its H-IIA can place 10 tons in LEO, the HIIB can place 16.5 tons into 410 km LEO.
The State of Japan has mastered rendez-vous and docking with its Kibo manned space module as well as KOUNOTORI unmanned cargo.

The State of Japan has already launched array of satellites such as the Quasi-Zenith Satellite System (QZSS) for its satellite-based augmentation system. From 4 satellites in 2018, the number will be increased to 7 satellites by 2024.

The State of Japan has mastered Adaptive Optics, such as the AO 188 Elements of the Subaru Telescope.

The State of Japan has studied fabrication process for large aperture lightweight silicon carbide mirror for space telescope.

The State of Japan has proposed placing 3.5 meters large aperture mirror space telescope into space.

The State of Japan is pursuing the development of high-output military laser.

*5. Conclusion*

By 2030, China forecasted with $64.2 trillion GDP (PPP), will lead the world, far ahead of India's second place with only $46.3 trillion, and more than double of the U.S.' $31 trillion at the third place.

Meanwhile, far behind with $7.9 trillion Russia will only rank 8th, along Japan's 9th place with $7.2 trillion. 

While it is expected that in this coming decade, China will take the leading position in deploying an array of orbital DEW, by 2030, North Korea as China's best pupil should be able to catch up. An unified Korea under *Kim Jong Un* would easily match the Japanese's GDP.

All the other powers will have difficulties, due to lack of funding and lack of access to strategic rare earth raw materials.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190401024051if_/https://i.imgur.com/IIM2jia.jpg ; https://archive.fo/IHwzR/7b51a53273a60191dcaf3af219acc286d0c640d8.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/IIM2jia.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=886a8c3db40055848f83bf9e51e8b9d7 
▲ 30. The Great Powers of the Next World Order: Pole Position for the DPRK in the space DEW arms race, key game-changer for opening-up the dawn of the Pax Coreana.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sahureka2

I ask for your opinion on what is stated in this article that comes from South Korea.
http://m.ccmessage.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=8110

In this long article in December 2018 in Korean (but with an automatic translator you can understand), updated after Kim Jong-un's visit to the submarine, the author of the article making many references, hypothesizes that the submarine is new construction, the hull has a diameter of 10 meters and is +80 meters long;
propulsion is nuclear !!, realized thanks to the North Korean nuclear scientists who have solved the technical problem of creating a small reactor in a nuclear submarine already in 2015.
In reference to the very rough hull, it indicates that it will be covered with a skin composed of acoustic tiles.
Finally it indicates nr. 6 missiles in two rows of 3
Only fantasy theories, or could there be something true?
Here I have drawn up a drawing following what is read in the article.





But from the photos shown it is clear that in the sail of the submarine is present the same grid that is also in the submarine Gorae and that suggests the presence of a silo for missiles, on this Korean article does not say anything, therefore taking as valid the theory of the author of the article, I make my hypothesis:

if we accept the theory expressed in the article that shows the diameter of the hull in 10 meters and this unique silo occupies the space in the hull and that of the large sail, the SLBM hypothetically used in this single silo could be larger than KN-11. Therefore 6 SLBMs of the type KN-11 and 1 SLBM of new type or a Kn-11 with elongated body to contain more fuel so as to have the possibility of hitting farther. 
Then probably only one of the many hypotheses that can be read on the web will remain and reality will show that this submarine is something completely different and simple in its conformation.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*North Korea's First SSBN*

North Korea is currently building simultaneously two new classes of submarines: two conventional propulsion SSBs, and one to possibly two SSNs.

The "Narval" Class (일각고래: ILGAKKOLAE) SSB is the first test bed for multiple ballistic missile launch tubes (up to 6 Pukguksong-1 SLBMs).
These 3,000-ton-class subs are currently under construction at the shipyards in Sinpo and Chongjin. They are about 76 meters long, and the hull are smaller than 10 meters in diameter. No anechoic tiles are to be applied.

The first plan for a North Korean SSB with multiple ballistic missile launch tubes was started in 1995.





http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201409/2014091544327088.jpg ; http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35337&section=sc2&section2=
▲ 1. This photo was taken on April 25, 1995, when General *Kim Jong Il* received the report of Kim Kwang Jin, the first deputy head of the People's Armed Forces, in front of the new submarine model. In April 1995, surprisingly, North Korea was also pursuing the construction of a nuclear-attack submarine using its own technology.


According to the following source, we should see the first sea trial by 9th September 2019. And probably delayed from the initial 2018 anniversary date as it was a crucial peace negociation year.


> IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 30 August 2016
> 
> the construction of a new class of submarine ... to be completed by 9 September 2018 to mark the 70th anniversary of the founding of the nation, would be capable of firing two or three ballistic missiles, said the paper.




The 10 meters diameter ring is related to the "Stingray" Class SSNs (a name I choosed for more clarity). Anechoic tiles should be expected. An improved classified screw is designed for lowering the cavitation.
The two SSN are 10,000-ton-class submarines built in the shipyard in Sinpo, South Hamkyong Province, and the first test beds for nuclear powered submarines.

The third class to be built will be the merger of these two classes, as the final "Orca" class SSBN (a name I choosed for more clarity). It will carry 14 Pukguksong-3 SLBMs with striking range above 4000 km. This project was started in 2012. Ensuring stealthyness will be critical.





http://i.imgur.com/oXw05ph.jpg ; http://www.iranmilitaryforum.net/index.php?topic=15754.msg123025#msg123025 ; http://english.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=9103081864 
▲ 2. Undated image of an Iranian "Orca" class SSBN, with 14 SLBM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Ich said:


> I dont know why Iran commit to this paper. But it is not broken by Iran, but all other signatory. So in real this JCPOA is dead born. One can use it instead of water while his "private big business".




Must concur, from day one the JCPOA was a trap meant to delay Iran's nuclear development.
And look, North Korea that has instead speed up its own WMD program is now treated as an equal by the U.S.!


*Ex-U.S. diplomat suggests Trump could accept North Korea as nuclear weapons state*

August 17, 2019

WASHINGTON, Aug. 16 (Yonhap) -- A former senior U.S. diplomat has suggested President Donald Trump could eventually accept North Korea as a nuclear weapons state, although he has shown no indication of doing so yet.

Kurt Campbell, former assistant secretary of state for East Asian and Pacific affairs, aired the view in a recent interview with the Center for Strategic and International Studies, posted on the think tank's website this week.

"One hears persistent rumors and feedback that, on occasion, the president will ask: 'What's wrong with just letting them have -- acknowledging that? He seems like a perfectly reasonable guy. We can live with these guys. So what? We can manage the results,'" Campbell said, apparently referring to North Korean leader Kim Jong-un.

Discussing the possibility of an agreement under which North Korea would partially dismantle its nuclear weapons program in exchange for recognition as a nuclear weapons state and sanctions relief, he added: "I think there have been enough people that have pushed back on this now that I don't think the president has as yet been prepared to move in that direction. But my instinct tells me that he would take that deal."

Campbell also suggested that Trump could aggressively push his agenda if he wins reelection next year.
...
Campbell served as the top U.S. diplomat for East Asia from 2009-2013 under then-President Barack Obama, who has frequently been accused by Trump of mishandling the North Korean nuclear threat.

http://web.archive.org/web/20190817...co.kr/view/AEN20190817000500325?section=nk/nk ; http://archive.fo/MUJaC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ich

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *France Sparks The First Global Arms Race In Outer Space Part 2 V1.0 *
> 
> [.....]
> 
> 
> I
> Anti-Aircraft EMF weapons rely on air ionization and breakup, that occurs with an EMF frequency of 9.37GHz, the peak power up to 200kW, pulse width from 0.3 to 2.0μs.
> 
> [...]



Maybe one can use UV-Laser with nm < 280 to ionizise the oxygen-part of the air. Maybe an array of this lasers can form a defined 3D-area of free electrons. 
......
Mh, if i do a second view on this: If one has this lasers, he sure will use them to take out the aircrafts directly, so....just thoughts...


----------



## 925boy

Ahmet Pasha said:


> He needs to ease off the cheese burgers. He looked so healthy when he came to power. Now he looks like he is about to have a heart attack any moment.


You're talking about burgers...what about the cigarettes? smh....guess its a very stressful job...


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

What part of being a despot is stressful??


925boy said:


> You're talking about burgers...what about the cigarettes? smh....guess its a very stressful job...


----------



## 925boy

Ahmet Pasha said:


> What part of being a despot is stressful??


Escaping assasination attempts? preventing coups? Treacherous deals on the table with other countries? Public uprising? EVen Obama Barack got grey hairs within 2 days of being president..he came in with black hair, left with grey hair...and yea, i heard he also smoked/s cigarettes. he's a hero tho. Drizzy!


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

You're actually very right.
Just look at Imran Khan he seems to have gotten older overnight.


925boy said:


> Escaping assasination attempts? preventing coups? Treacherous deals on the table with other countries? Public uprising? EVen Obama Barack got grey hairs within 2 days of being president..he came in with black hair, left with grey hair...and yea, i heard he also smoked/s cigarettes. he's a hero tho. Drizzy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

beijingwalker said:


> One million tons..,that's a lot of food..




China is attempting to bribe North Korea. 1 millions tons of food is peanuts compared to what is at stake: no less than the dominance of the 21th century.

And this as Trump just upped the ante, suggesting that China's current 44 millions tons of Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.), key for all hightech production, could be challenged with the planned multibillion-dollar takeover of Greenland that harbours 100 millions tons of REE.

While *Kim Jong Un* has clearly the upper hand.

*Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un is Peerlessly Great Man: Rodong Sinmun*






http://web.archive.org/web/20190821023113/https://i.imgur.com/IStQtvH.png ; https://archive.fo/60VIN/93470a4e8bdfced1dd25247d89804a7fc2fa7094.png 
▲ 1. Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un is Peerlessly Great Man: Rodong Sinmun. Aug. 6, Juche 108 (2019) Tuesday 

Within two decades, by the year 2040, the world will be unified for the first time in human history, and without fail, under a single leader, namely *Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un*, the Peerlessly Great Person of the Mt Paektu.

No one would be able to match, least challenge the military might and the technological level of Juche Korea, endowed with the world's first reserve of Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.), key for all modern hightech weaponries.






http://web.archive.org/web/20190808143653if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/DPRKREE2017.1565274981.jpg ; https://archive.fo/MBc1n/28d86faf1fb8d02780b261f10fc76447dc82cb0c.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190404...7/?temp_hash=2bc8a8e641ac0d14fc258c0fd24bc06c ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=2bc8a8e641ac0d14fc258c0fd24bc06c 
▲ 2. World's first reserve of Rare Earth Elements in the DPRK.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808...img7/fs/Trumbeggarbowlworltour.1565277584.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=d774ae55fb03e91fb700ad165d3930f5
▲ 3. With more than 22 trillion dollars of debt, the U.S. will continue its *beggar bowl's world tour*, and as long as it needs to import Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.) from China. 

This painfull truth has caused such sleepless nights and uneasiness in the White House, that Trump has repeatedly tried to bribe the Suppreme Leader no less than three times over the last two years, while showing no restrain in his sycophancy toward *Kim Jong Un*, but all to no avail.

Thus, in a last ditch attempt to avoid the foreseeable demise of the Pax Americana, Trump went to mull the purchase of Greenland, known to harbour after North Korea (216 millions tons) some of the largest deposits of rare-earth metals on earth, with 100 millions tonnes.

4:51 PM - 20 Aug 2019

Denmark is a very special country with incredible people, but based on Prime Minister Mette Frederiksen’s comments, that she would have no interest in discussing the purchase of Greenland, I will be postponing our meeting scheduled in two weeks for another time....

https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1163961882945970176​
4:51 PM - 20 Aug 2019

....The Prime Minister was able to save a great deal of expense and effort for both the United States and Denmark by being so direct. I thank her for that and look forward to rescheduling sometime in the future!

https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1163961884225277954​




http://web.archive.org/web/20190821030730/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ECXzFuBXkAc0Dbf.jpg ; https://archive.fo/eqiR0/d85bfec5d7fd0898c8b3161238f17b3a51aff4de.jpg 
▲ 4. America's last ditch attempt to avoid its demise.
















http://web.archive.org/web/20190401024051if_/https://i.imgur.com/IIM2jia.jpg ; https://archive.fo/IHwzR/7b51a53273a60191dcaf3af219acc286d0c640d8.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/IIM2jia.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=886a8c3db40055848f83bf9e51e8b9d7 
▲ 5. The Great Powers of the Next World Order: Pole Position for the DPRK in the space DEW arms race, key game-changer for opening-up the dawn of the Pax Coreana.



Ahmet Pasha said:


> Just look at Imran Khan he seems to have gotten older overnight.







http://web.archive.org/web/20190821022714/https://imgur.com/ecYmnLG ; https://archive.is/qfOgm/015fb81f59213bdc2e4f471ae62debd201f1bbfc.jpg 
▲ 6. Master of the World by 2040: Immortal Leader *Kim Jong Un*. 


Just deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Today North Korea tests “super-large” multiple rocket launch system: KCNA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## foxhoundbis

sahureka2 said:


> Today North Korea tests “super-large” multiple rocket launch system: KCNA



It seems NK's new MLRS does have incredible features.



> *Japan says North Korea developing warheads to penetrate missile defenses*
> TOKYO (Reuters) - Pyongyang appears to be developing warheads to penetrate a ballistic missile shield defending Japan, the country’s defense chief said on Tuesday, pointing to the irregular trajectories of the latest missiles launched by North Korea.
> 
> Defense Minister Takeshi Iwaya told a news conference Japan believes the rockets were a new short-range ballistic missile, according to a ministry spokesman who confirmed his comments carried by domestic media.
> 
> Recent short-range missile tests by Pyongyang have stoked alarm in neighboring Japan even as U.S. President Donald Trump has dismissed the launches as unimportant.
> 
> The United Nations Security Council discussed North Korea’s actions behind closed-doors on Tuesday at the request of Germany, France and Britain. The three countries condemned Pyongyang’s “repeated provocative launches” as violations of Security Council resolutions.
> 
> 
> “International sanctions must remain in place and be fully and strictly enforced until North Korea’s nuclear and ballistic missile programs are dismantled. It is vital that the Security Council shows unity in upholding its resolutions,” Germany, Britain and France said in a joint statement after the meeting.
> 
> Saturday’s test firings came a day after Seoul said it was ending a military intelligence-sharing pact with Tokyo, amid a worsening spat over wartime forced labor.
> 
> Iwaya and other Japanese officials called Seoul’s decision “irrational” as the threat posed by North Korea grows.
> 
> Japan and the United States have Aegis destroyers deployed in the Sea of Japan armed with interceptor missiles designed to destroy warheads in space. Japan also plans to build two land-based Aegis batteries to bolster its ballistic missile shield.
> 
> 
> Those defense systems, however, are designed to counter projectiles on regular and therefore, predictable, trajectories, and any variation in flight path would make interception trickier.
> 
> Detailed analysis of the latest North Korean launches was underway with the United States, an official of South Korea’s defense ministry said on Tuesday.
> 
> Reporting by Tim Kelly in Tokyo; Additional reporting by Hyonhee Shin in Seoul and Michelle Nichols at the United Nations; Editing by Clarence Fernandez and Tom Brown
> 
> *Our Standards:The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.*
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...s-to-penetrate-missile-defenses-idUSKCN1VH0IV


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

yavar said:


> Was it a sabotage? yes



*Commentary*

What happened to Iran? Back in 2012, some members of IranMilitaryForum.net were bragging that the space program of the I.R.I. was more advanced than that of North Korea.

Today, we see that Trump in his tweet, claims responsibility for the sabotage of not only this Safir-e-Nahid space launch, but for all space and nuclear sabotages that have struck Iran for years.

It is no secret that by allowing some German company to sell critical parts to Iran, the U.S. is flooding Iran with faulty components, responsible for notorious fatal failures.

North Korea also imports many components from China, but these are reliable unlike the planted Germans' one.

This year, as announced since February, North Korea has tested no less than 2 new-type aero ballistic missiles and one new ultra-heavy MLRS. All without fail.

Indeed, by outsourcing all its strategic development to North Korea, Iran can spare shedding more tears and blood.

Furthermore, North Korea is among the safest society in the world, enemy terrorists can not roam freely and assassinate key scientists like in Iran.

This will become ever more pressing should the next Safir-2-e-Zafar fail.


*Kim Jong Un*'s aphorism

_“The work related with education and science and technology can be successful only when it is propelled steadily with an eye to 10 or 20 years ahead.” _

金正恩名言集 1 ; "教育工作和科学技术工作，只有展望十年二十年，坚持不懈，持之以恒，才能根深蒂固。”; p36; 朝鲜·平壤 ; 主体105年（2016年） ; 外文出版社; 朝鲜民主主义人民共和国印刷 ; ᄀ-6830137
http://www.korean-books.com.kp/KBMbooks/ch/book/politics/00000228.pdf​


*North Korean universities open new majors to focus on science tech education*

September 03, 2019

SEOUL, Sept. 3 (Yonhap) -- Dozens of universities in North Korea established new majors focusing on science and technology this year, the North's main newspaper said Tuesday.

According to the Rodong Sinmun, 85 new majors opened at 37 universities nationwide, including those in the fields of medical equipment, information security, nano-material engineering and robot engineering.

The newspaper also said preparations are under way to open 11 new high schools specialized in information technology in each province, as well as to designate one middle school each in every city and county to focus on technology education.

"This holds great significance in that it enables nurturing talents necessary for economic development in the regions and other sectors," the Rodong Sinmun said.

In a similar article, the Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) said, "Educational system of professional technology was further strengthened through the combination and arrangement of some colleges of professional technology."

"Technical senior middle schools in various fields were established throughout the country last year and this year to train students into talents mastering at least one modern technology along with the secondary general knowledge," it said. "Senior middle schools" in North Korea are comparable to high schools in South Korea.

North Korea has been stressing the importance of improving its science and technology levels, revising its constitution in April to state that "science and technology power is the nation's most important strategic resource."

The articles came as North Korea kicked off a national conference of teachers in Pyongyang to discuss the country's future education policy direction.

On Monday, senior party officials urged the participants at the conference to train more "talents to make contributions to the development of national science and technology," according to the KCNA.

http://web.archive.org/web/20190903...co.kr/view/AEN20190903006251325?section=nk/nk
http://archive.fo/Ouxf6


*DPRK Will Always Emerge Victorious as It Has Enormous Self-defence Capability*


Sep. 2, Juche 108 (2019) Monday

A series of news upon the development and completion of weapons of Juche demonstrating the powerful military muscle of socialist Korea is infusing the Korean people with greater pride and honor of being citizens of a powerful nation and confidence in and optimism about sure victory.

It is the greatest victory ever achieved by the Workers’ Party of Korea and the Korean people since the foundation of the DPRK that they gained a strong treasured sword for preserving peace by dauntlessly weathering unprecedented ordeals and difficulties. It is also an auspicious great event to be celebrated for all ages, as it provided to posterity sure guarantee for the most dignified and happiest life in the world.

A series of successes being witnessed in bolstering the capabilities for self-defence helps the people bear deeper in their minds that their country is an impregnable fortress no one dare attack.

The powerful defence capabilities and war deterrent the DPRK has secured by overcoming harsh trials and difficulties are not for threatening other countries but for averting aggression and war by the imperialists, completely ending military threat and thus preserving peace and stability of the Korean peninsula and creating an environment favorable for building an economic giant.

The signal successes being achieved one after another in bolstering the country’s defence capabilities are entirely a valuable fruition of the wise guidance of Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un.

Myong Ju Hyok

http://web.archive.org/web/20190903...p?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2019-09-02-0001
http://archive.fo/RMLyU​




https://archive.fo/XusSH/ddf587b615ba96414c1a88f40273b10ea6a614dc.png ; https://archive.fo/XusSH/1dc78d061fc1d05246e679404705f0da149b84e2/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190903165214/https://i.imgur.com//FhL3ioF.png
▲ 1.  North Korea's newest ultra-heavy MLRS.






https://archive.fo/WS0JZ/9299a4f87bd2fe5f858476db748a28499f1a146c.png ; https://archive.fo/WS0JZ/eded2b35df99556dc129c82b5ba05c5e32fcac32/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190903165611/https://i.imgur.com/lYh7MCg.png 
▲ 2.  North Korea's newest aero ballistic missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Sharky said:


> Almost there... historic event...








Aryan0395 said:


> Arent a few people too quick to celebrate the pre-conceived failure which may not happen?



This whole Chandrayaan-2 thingy has been so shabby since day one (remember the broken legs just weeks before launch?), that even the most enthusiastic ISRO cheerleaders, can only pray frantically, to avoid a most dishonorable Beresheet lunar spacecraft's style outcome on 7th September 2019!



*Lord Ganesha: ISRO's last hope!*

*Mumbai: Devotees offer prayers at Lalbaugcha Raja pandal as Ganesh Chaturthi begins*

The approximately 20-feet high Ganapati idol at Lalbaug has been crafted in a traditional manner and is installed in a beautiful pandal decorated on the theme of ISRO's ambitious Chandrayaan-2 spacecraft which was launched in July.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168398967358423040




http://web.archive.org/web/20190902151605/https://i.imgur.com/1CXTYDU.png ; https://archive.is/geJfm/c384173e29b192b7628c47ee93d15c6012b7099b.png ; https://twitter.com/Sujay__Raj/status/1168398967358423040 
▲ 1. Lord Ganesha: ISRO's last hope!





http://web.archive.org/web/20190902152051/https://im.rediff.com/news/2019/aug/30lalbaug1.jpg ; https://archive.fo/1UqGU/b671183c8ada2c74ef2c1d368da10000373048b8.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190902...drayaan-2-themed-lalbaugcha-raja/20190830.htm ; http://archive.fo/Qpn6b 
▲ 2. Lord Ganesha: ISRO's last hope! Notice the hovering FUGO above Ganesha!

*Close-up at what is hovering over Ganesha*





http://web.archive.org/web/20190904164029/https://i.imgur.com/WvpL6Oh.png ; https://archive.fo/fK4Sp/4010a80dbe58e10664ac999df2596783fff26629.png ; https://archive.fo/fK4Sp/a0da8037c7f090464d802cfa92da8c7483adb4df/scr.png ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXMe-4kew_8 ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnZ9ROcM2Rk ; Published on Sep 4, 2019 
▲ 3.  North Korean FUGO schematics. Korean Central Television Children's Film 2019.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190904164348/https://i.imgur.com/8eCc4O9.png ; https://archive.fo/7ygAu/4b7380a994625eab3bb957742166e6a845cf3b4e.png ; https://archive.fo/7ygAu/d4276db2232023bd1556e4d3c6ef8ffb773565a5/scr.png 
▲ 4. North Korean FUGO takeoff. Korean Central Television Children's Film 2019.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190904164505/https://i.imgur.com/3yUwwGS.png ; https://archive.fo/RiThn/958124793c614d659dcef1041ac61600ef469f89.png ; https://archive.fo/RiThn/b4e68aaf4bd1f1c402958228058a72154e05908f/scr.png 
▲ 5. North Korean FUGO hovering in outer space. Korean Central Television Children's Film 2019. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190904164646/https://i.imgur.com/xpha4ft.png ; https://archive.fo/OB67h/3bd346c42ec843bffff65844978128604e7b5ab0.png ; https://archive.fo/OB67h/f8796146508873c029936c2fb1ca7fafea003ac2/scr.png 
▲ 6. North Korean spacemen inside the FUGO. Korean Central Television Children's Film 2019. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190821022714/https://imgur.com/ecYmnLG ; https://archive.is/qfOgm/015fb81f59213bdc2e4f471ae62debd201f1bbfc.jpg 
▲ 7. Master of FUGOs: Space Marshal *Kim Jong Un*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Chandrayaan 2's Planned Landing Most Complex In ISRO History: Ex-Chairman*

September 03, 2019

On soft-landing on the Moon, he said its something like flying saucers coming in hovering on the top and then slowly descending, as in science fiction.

It's almost a similar sequence which ISRO is going to implement, with practically no real-time controls on the ground.

http://web.archive.org/web/20190905...t-complex-in-isro-history-ex-chairman-2095061
http://archive.is/gXPMJ





http://web.archive.org/web/20190904164029/https://i.imgur.com/WvpL6Oh.png ; https://archive.fo/fK4Sp/4010a80dbe58e10664ac999df2596783fff26629.png ; https://archive.fo/fK4Sp/a0da8037c7f090464d802cfa92da8c7483adb4df/scr.png ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXMe-4kew_8 ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnZ9ROcM2Rk ; Published on Sep 4, 2019 
▲ 1.  North Korean FUGO schematics. Korean Central Television Children's Film 2019.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190904164348/https://i.imgur.com/8eCc4O9.png ; https://archive.fo/7ygAu/4b7380a994625eab3bb957742166e6a845cf3b4e.png ; https://archive.fo/7ygAu/d4276db2232023bd1556e4d3c6ef8ffb773565a5/scr.png 
▲ 2. North Korean FUGO takeoff. Korean Central Television Children's Film 2019.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190904164505/https://i.imgur.com/3yUwwGS.png ; https://archive.fo/RiThn/958124793c614d659dcef1041ac61600ef469f89.png ; https://archive.fo/RiThn/b4e68aaf4bd1f1c402958228058a72154e05908f/scr.png 
▲ 3. North Korean FUGO hovering in outer space. Korean Central Television Children's Film 2019. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190904164646/https://i.imgur.com/xpha4ft.png ; https://archive.fo/OB67h/3bd346c42ec843bffff65844978128604e7b5ab0.png ; https://archive.fo/OB67h/f8796146508873c029936c2fb1ca7fafea003ac2/scr.png 
▲ 4. North Korean spacemen inside the FUGO. Korean Central Television Children's Film 2019. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190821022714/https://imgur.com/ecYmnLG ; https://archive.is/qfOgm/015fb81f59213bdc2e4f471ae62debd201f1bbfc.jpg 
▲ 5. Master of FUGOs: Space Marshal *Kim Jong Un*


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

United Nations Security Council

Distr.: General
30 August 2019

S/2019/691

*Summary*

During the reporting period, the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea continued to enhance its nuclear and missile programmes, although it did not conduct a nuclear test or intercontinental ballistic missile launch. Missile launches in May and July of 2019 enhanced its overall ballistic missile capabilities.

Annex 32: Strengthening the ballistic programme’s capacity

1.According to one Member State the DPRK is actively engaged in indigenous R&D and the production of missiles with solid propellant, inter alia at the industrial complex of Hamhung.
According to another Member State, there is a clear development progression from propellant for artillery rockets/SRBMs to *solid propellant for ICBMs* (see section 4 of this annex).

Figure I shows two similar distinctive white containers (11m x 2.40m) moving in two different areas of the Hamhung-Hungnam industrial complex. The first container moved from the location 39°49'11.81"N 127°35'17.93"E, 400m from the solid fuel propellant production facility of the Hungnam 17 Factory (39°49'27.00"N 127°35'13.55"E), as observed during the following dates in 2019: 20 February, 25 February, 1 March, 4 March, 25 March, 26 March and 3 April.

The second white container moved from location 39° 57′ 27′′ N 127° 33′ 37′′ E, at the new production area of the Chemical Material Institute CMI (production of missile casing), as observed during the following dates in 2018: 29 July, 18 August (1h56; 4h50) and 15 September. This type of white containers (11m x 2.40m) could transport rocket motor casings (wound from composite fibers).

Figure I: Similar white containers moving at the solid fuel facility (first seven pictures) and the rocket casing production facility (last four pictures)





https://web.archive.org/web/20190906005224/https://i.imgur.com//qNByLZv.png ; https://archive.fo/gRQhJ/8b302335211ac84ae7dcb101e8a64beaf76d2d74.png ; https://archive.fo/gRQhJ/8d80feee3853840119992419fd64ed3e09c3c8c6/scr.png 
▲ 1. Figure I


134/142 19-13211


4. The DPRK’s BM programme is comprehensive and autonomous. Systems integration and internal synergies ensure that developments on the SRBM programme benefit MRBM/IRBM and ICBM programmes. With regard to missile engine development, according to one Member State, the DPRK’s current goal appears to be *to develop a solid-fueled first stage for its ICBM*. Another Member State observed the deployment of solid fueled missiles Pukkuksong-2 (KN-15) MRBM in the missile bases close to the northern border where the liquid fueled missile Nodong also remained deployed.

https://undocs.org/en/S/2019/691
https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20190906000700325?section=nk/nk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxhoundbis

*DPRK fires two unidentified projectiles after proposing new talks with U.S.*
*



**It seems to be two others hypersonic super maneuverable ballistic missiles. *


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*North Korea's Reconnaissance Satellites Not Overlooked*

As an official acknowledgement of North Korea's reconnaissance satellite capabilities, South Korea has disclosed its plans to develop anti-satellite laser weapon by 2023.

Indeed, the South is becoming ever more frantic as North Korea is expected to place several reconnaissance satellites into space, starting with the Kwangmyongsong-5.

It is the payload of the next scheduled North Korean space launch, aboard the Unha-5 rocket. Kwangmyongsong-5 will be a dedicated Earth observation satellite, heavier than all combined previous orbited payloads (1 ton).

http://web.archive.org/web/20190919...ilnews.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=101028
http://archive.fo/xS7EC


*South Korea to Develop Laser Drone Killer*

September 18, 2019 13:39

South Korea plans to develop an anti-aircraft laser weapon by 2023 in preparation for threats like recent drone attacks on Saudi oil fields.

It eventually wants to upgrade it into a high-powered laser weapons system capable of intercepting even enemy fighter jets or *reconnaissance satellites* flying over the Korean Peninsula. 

The Defense Acquisition Program Administration said Tuesday it will invest about W88 billion beginning this year to develop the weapon and deploy it warfare-ready (US$1=W1,191).

The weapon will fire laser beams generated by optical fibers to destroy or neutralize targets, mostly small drones or multicopters flying within a few kilometers. It relies laser beams without the need for bullets or shells and therefore costs only about W2,000 per shot.

Hanwha Corporation is expected to develop a prototype.

Over the last decade, the Agency for Defense Development studied the option of combining, tracking and aiming laser beams but only succeeded in developing a weapon that is capable of puncturing the surface of a small stationary missile a few hundred meters away.

A DAPA spokesman said, "We're going to push a Korean-style 'star wars' project by improving the new weapon's performance so that it could intercept even fighter jets and satellites."

Several advanced countries have already developed or are developing drone-killer lasers. The U.S. has the 10 kw-laser Area Defense Anti-Munitions, Israel the 20 kw-laser Iron Beam, and the 20 to 30 kw High-Energy Laser effector. All of them are capable of intercepting drones flying at a low altitude of 1 to 2 km. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20190918...e/data/html_dir/2019/09/18/2019091801600.html
http://archive.is/JeB4k​





https://archive.fo/ndzJU/8b6fa4f37e2d27c27d848f9ed373ef6f6c165ef1.jpg ; https://archive.fo/ndzJU/a88948f3365c3980c1a880f8a4bf272b996788a1/scr.png ;http://web.archive.org/web/20190917232907/https://i.imgur.com/aYVdsOS.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190917...N/2019/09/17/AEN20190917006500325_01_i_P4.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190917...AEN20190917006500325?section=national/defense ; http://archive.is/5M3Ct 
▲ 1. South Korean AA laser weapons system Block-I.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*New North Korean Ballistic Submarine Soon To Be Deployed*

Friday, Sept. 20, 3:14

Satellite images suggest North Korea may be preparing to deploy a ballistic missile-capable submarine.

Satellite operator Planet Labs have told NHK that they have analyzed images of a shipyard in the eastern port city of Sinpo.

On September 3 at least 13 pillar-like objects could be seen along a quay, with some vehicles moving around.

Images taken on September 12 show the construction of a large structure straddling the quay and the water.

The most recent images from Thursday, show the structure covering almost the entire quay.

The researchers say the structure is now about 100 meters long, which is much longer than what is used to build North Korea's conventional submarines.

They say Pyongyang may be preparing to launch a new submarine capable of carrying ballistic missiles.

The structure could be used for the maintenance and development of submarines, and drive the country's submarine-launched ballistic missile program.





https://archive.fo/R9eBE/81fa72c2a65f4bfe08827f45225629dcf1c061a4.gif
▲ 1. Satellite images suggest North Korea may be preparing to deploy a ballistic missile-capable submarine.


http://web.archive.org/web/20190922032919/https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20190920_10/
http://archive.is/f1Jw4


----------



## Buddhistforlife

gambit said:


> Here is something for your immature mind to think about: There is no way NKR can defeat and take over SKR.
> 
> In your immaturity, you think that inflicting damages equals to defeat. You are wrong. But what else can we expect from someone who have never been in the military ?
> 
> If NKR attack SKR, especially with a nuclear strike, the US and JPN will respond. The NKRean military will be destroyed, not merely defeated. China will be facing a refugee crisis for which she has no appetite. China will be forced to divert all her attention and resources in trying to contain that refugee crisis. Her economy will be strained.
> 
> The funny part is that China will not fight the US but will turn against NKR. The stability between the two Koreas have benefited China in intangible but measurable ways. If NKR can serve as a geopolitical buffer between the US and China, then it is best if NKR is a stable and controlled country to be that buffer zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the average NKRean trooper look like compares to his SKRean and US counterparts. That fight is not going to last very long.


This North Korean soldier may not be an adult but a child soldier. North Korea uses child soldiers, as far as I know.


----------



## Websorber

*North Korea presumed to have fired 1 SLBM-type missile*

*https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20191002001255325*

*




*


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*North Korea launches longer-range Pukguksong-3 SLBM*


SEOUL, Oct. 2 (Yonhap) -- What North Korea fired from waters off its east coast on Wednesday appears to be a newer, longer-range version of its submarine-launched ballistic missile (SLBM) that could pose greater threats to global security, experts said.

According to South Korea's Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS), the missile, believed to be a type of the North's Pukguksong SLBM, was fired from waters off the east coast near Wonsan in an easterly direction at around 7:11 a.m. It flew around 450 kilometers at a maximum altitude of about 910 km, it added.

It is North Korea's 11th weapons test so far this year, but it is the first test firing of the submarine-based projectile, which is classified as a medium-range missile. During the previous 10 rounds of tests, Pyongyang fired only shot-range ones.

"Today's test could be North Korea's declaration of its development of the new SLBM, or Pukguksong-3, which is the upgraded version of the Pukguksong-1 missile," said Moon Keun-sik, an expert at the Korea Defense and Security Forum.

In August 2016, North Korea successfully test-fired a Pukguksong-1 ballistic missile, codenamed KN-11, from a 2,000-ton Sinpo-class submarine off the east coast, which flew around 500 km at the maximum altitude of around 500 to 600 km.

The communist country then showed off the Pukguksong-2 missile, also known as KN-15, in 2017, which is not an SLBM but a ground-based one.

"So far, we've confirmed that North Korea developed the two Pukguksong-type missiles, and their flight ranges reach around 1,300 km," Defense Minister Jeong kyeong-doo said during a parliamentary audit on Wednesday.

North Korea is known to have been improving the solid-fueled SLBM. In August 2017, the North's official Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) released photos showing the design of what was presumably the Pukguksong-3 missile.

"What makes the SLBM formidable is that it is quite difficult to detect those launched from under water," said Shin Jong-woo, a senior analyst at the Korea Defense and Security Forum in Seoul.

"The Pukguksong-3 missile would also be designed to be launched from canisters, which makes it easier to transport and more difficult to detect in advance," he noted.

http://web.archive.org/web/20191002....co.kr/view/AEN20191002010300325?section=news





http://web.archive.org/web/20191002142503/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EF3Hn9zW4AAwWAW.jpg 
▲ 1. Early attempt of modeling the reported launch out of Wonsan with 450 km range & 910 km peak. Results are preliminary:
Cutoff speed ~3750 m/s at ~90 km altitude, total flight time 17+ minutes. Would have crossed Japan at ~500 km and flown 2000 km if launched for max range.





http://web.archive.org/web/20191002142534/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EAHn9KYXsAEW1Bz.jpg 
▲ 2. Our first glimpse at the Pukguksong-3 SLBM in August 2017 during KJU’s tour of the Chemical Materials Institute.





http://web.archive.org/web/20191002...rockets/Specials/Pukguksong-3_SLBM/family.jpg 
▲ 3. Based on the transporter's tires dimension, the SLBM missile paraded in April 2017 has a diameter of 1.4 m.





http://web.archive.org/web/20191002...ckets/Specials/Pukguksong-3_SLBM/analysis.jpg 
▲ 4. Photogrammetric Analysis: 1.4m diameter, 9.25m long. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20191002...ockets/Specials/Pukguksong-3_SLBM/PS-3_10.jpg 
▲ 5. Based on the transporter's tires dimension, the SLBM missile paraded in April 2017 has a diameter of 1.4 m.


The Pukguksong-3 SLBM is the first launch into Japan’s EEZ since the 28th November 2017 launch of the Hwasong-15 ICBM.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*DPRK Academy of Defence Science Succeeds in Test-firing of New-type SLBM*

Pyongyang, October 3 (KCNA) -- The Academy of Defence Science of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea succeeded in test-firing the new-type SLBM Pukguksong-3 in the waters off Wonsan Bay of the East Sea of Korea on Wednesday morning.

The new-type ballistic missile was fired in vertical mode.

The test-firing scientifically and technically confirmed the key tactical and technical indexes of the newly-designed ballistic missile and had no adverse impact on the security of neighboring countries.

The leading officials of the Workers' Party of Korea (WPK) and in the field of the national defence scientific research who guided the test-firing on the spot informed the WPK Central Committee of the result of the successful test-firing.

Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un sent warm congratulations on behalf of the Central Committee of the WPK to the national defence scientific research units involved in the test-firing.

The successful new-type SLBM test-firing comes to be of great significance as it ushered in a new phase in containing the outside forces' threat to the DPRK and further bolstering its military muscle for self-defence. -0-

rodong.rep.kp/ko/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2019-10-03-0001





http://web.archive.org/web/20191003..._contents_ko/2019/10/03/photo/2019.10.03+.jpg ; rodong.rep.kp/ko/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2019-10-03-0001
▲ 1. The Democratic People's Republic of Korea succeeded in test-firing the new-type SLBM Pukguksong-3 in the waters off Wonsan Bay of the East Sea of Korea.





http://web.archive.org/web/20191003...ontents_ko/2019/10/03/photo/2019.10.03-1+.jpg ; rodong.rep.kp/ko/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2019-10-03-0001 
▲ 2. The Democratic People's Republic of Korea succeeded in test-firing the new-type SLBM Pukguksong-3 in the waters off Wonsan Bay of the East Sea of Korea.





http://web.archive.org/web/20191003000820/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EF56gp3WwAIuH6h.jpg ; rodong.rep.kp/ko/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2019-10-03-0001 
▲ 3. The Democratic People's Republic of Korea succeeded in test-firing the new-type SLBM Pukguksong-3 in the waters off Wonsan Bay of the East Sea of Korea.





http://web.archive.org/web/20191003000925/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EF56gp3XoAYkhl2.jpg ; rodong.rep.kp/ko/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2019-10-03-0001 
▲ 4. The Democratic People's Republic of Korea succeeded in test-firing the new-type SLBM Pukguksong-3 in the waters off Wonsan Bay of the East Sea of Korea.





http://web.archive.org/web/20191003001027/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EF5zUHFXoAIl-UO.jpg ; rodong.rep.kp/ko/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2019-10-03-0001 
▲ 5. The Democratic People's Republic of Korea succeeded in test-firing the new-type SLBM Pukguksong-3 in the waters off Wonsan Bay of the East Sea of Korea.





http://web.archive.org/web/20191002234243/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EF5xvMkXoAAQckZ.jpg ; rodong.rep.kp/ko/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2019-10-03-0001 
▲ 6. The Democratic People's Republic of Korea succeeded in test-firing the new-type SLBM Pukguksong-3 in the waters off Wonsan Bay of the East Sea of Korea.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*The Japanese defense minister said “ Pukguksong-3’s normal range: 2500 km”*



> 今夕、河野大臣の会見に陪席。大臣は「2日の北の弾道ミサイルは、約450㎞飛翔、最高高度約900㎞に達したと推定、仮に通常軌道なら最大2500㎞射程に達する可能性、つまり準中距離弾道ミサイルに相当、更に新型の固体燃料推進方式のSLMB(潜水艦発射弾道ミサイル)とみられるが、更なる分析が必要」と。
> Tonight, I attended a meeting with Minister Kono. The minister said, “The north ballistic missile on the 2nd is estimated to have traveled about 450 km and reached a maximum altitude of about 900 km, and if it is a normal orbit, it could reach a maximum of 2500 km, which is equivalent to a quasi-medium-range ballistic missile, Furthermore, it seems to be a new solid fuel propulsion type SLMB (submarine launching ballistic missile), but further analysis is necessary. "
> 
> https://twitter.com/ty_polepole/status/1179687265699676161



Meanwhile the general rule of thumb for converting apogee to lateral range is: apogee = 1/4 of range. 

With this 910 km lofted ballistic minimum energy trajectory (MET), the total normal lateral range is 3'600 km, putting Guam well within its striking range!





https://archive.fo/y2yzd/a964a16a2660bb5da906dee8c47abc09522227b0.jpg ; https://archive.fo/y2yzd/bfaaf0939f8ea09b8a03be102ead41d2fe8fc0a9/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191003133924/https://imgur.com/MLPqMnA 
▲ 1. Guam at ~3'200 km from North Korea.





https://archive.fo/tTQPk/2bbdf83ee4fc134e7863705dab92db828c157324.jpg ; https://archive.fo/tTQPk/8911962134c6039894c9b69cec146048764e36d5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191003...flickr.com/65535/48835087751_aa7e6baf7b_c.jpg ; https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/48835087751/in/photostream/ ; http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=42&no=16905&l=k ; http://www.naenara.com.kp/en/news/news-viewer.php?0+8631 
▲ 2. Rocketcam: the Pukguksong-3 two stage solid-fuel SLBM normal lateral range is 3'600 km, putting Guam well within its striking range!

North Korea has posted pictures of the successful launch the Pukguksong-3 SLBM on 2nd October 2019. It is a test version, without reentry warhead, nor the skirt with grid-fins. The launch was made from an underwater barge.





https://archive.fo/hB2rM/2ee9847baa596a03ba0d091e3c360b687e6a68ab.jpg ; https://archive.fo/hB2rM/0e5980ffad72e296bebca043deab02ec456f98a5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191003...rockets/Specials/Pukguksong-3_SLBM/PS-3TR.jpg ; http://archive.is/TsVsX 
▲ 3. North Korea's Pukguksong-3 two stage solid-fuel SLBM 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm0xhrWx-eg ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSFZEvOTQR4 
▲ 4. DPRK Academy of Defence Science Succeeds in Test-firing of New-type SLBM "Pukguksong-3" [ENGLISH] Video


----------



## CIA Mole

North Koreans are more capable than Indians?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

North Korea's upcoming end to its self-declared moratorium on space launch.


*DPRK FM Spokesperson Denounces US Moves against DPRK *

A spokesperson for the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the DPRK released the following statement on October 10:

Despite our warnings, six EU countries, including Britain, France and Germany, held a closed-door meeting of the UNSC at the instigation of the US on October 8 to release a statement "critical" of our self-defensive measure.

The UNSC, which allegedly champions fairness and equity, picked fault with the just measure belonging to our right to self-defence, while keeping mum about the test-fire of Minuteman 3 ICBM recently conducted by the US. This is a serious provocation against us.

Worse still, the US begged for the DPRK-US working-level negotiations, but it came to the talks with empty hands, thus breaking them off. Yet, it claimed that the result of negotiations was positive, and encouraged its satellites to release a statement critical of the DPRK. We are now looking closely into what the US intends to do.

As acknowledged by the international community, the US conducted the recent ICBM test-fire in a bid to pressure the DPRK. The DPRK can give tit for tat, but it is now controlling itself under the judgment that a counteraction is not necessary yet and it is still premature.

But there is a limit to our patience and there is no guarantee that all our patience would continue indefinitely.

Despite our strong warnings, the UNSC, without a correct yardstick, has put on the table for no justifiable reason the issue belonging to our right to self-defence just to meet someone's interests. The reality urges us to reconsider the crucial measures we have taken on our own initiative for the confidence-building with the US.

2019-10-11

http://www.naenara.com.kp/main/index/en/news​
October 14th, 2019 video showing the popular support among the North Korean citizens for more space launches:










https://archive.fo/WhrC2/32ba790ed1633e8b845f68769ae100cbd08f3908.png ; https://archive.fo/WhrC2/5896786017dfcc28ed5f1f1b7b7ec1200e4f2ae2/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191014220605/https://i.imgur.com/5YvbJFh.png https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acZg6kwyvPg 
▲ 1. North Koreans' reaction to the "Pukguksong-3" missile test [KOREAN]. 붉은별 TV [NEW]. Published 14 October 2019. 


October 11th, 2019 video showing strong support for *Kim Jong Un*'s policy:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSPUugRzdI0 
▲ 2. We Think of the Marshal, Awake or Asleep [ENGLISH]. 붉은별 TV [NEW]. Published October 11th, 2019. 


Also confirmed by the U.S.' preparations for the expected upcoming space launch.


*U.S. Spy Planes Scour North Korea for Long-Range Missile Activity*

October 14, 2019 10:54

An E-8C Joint STARS ground surveillance aircraft of the U.S. Air Force buzzed the Seoul metropolitan area on Friday to see if North Korea is preparing any intercontinental missile launches.

According to Aircraft Spots, a military aircraft tracker, the E-8C flew from an area south of Seoul to the East Sea. It seems to be one of the two E-8Cs the U.S. deployed at Kadena Air Base in Okinawa, Japan on Oct. 5.

Last Tuesday, another U.S. spy plane, an RC-135S Cobra Ball, flew from Kadena Air Base across the country's inland for the same purpose.

The forays came after North Korea warned it could resume nuclear and intercontinental ballistic missile tests after working-level denuclearization talks with the U.S. collapsed early last week.





https://archive.is/GmyRn/c484465e4edc1fd6cd537499d4f6388a2c79d9b5.jpg ; https://archive.is/GmyRn/8a5fe24dcb536be512d3401b15ceb0f3b3d5cb2b/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191014...data/jajuilbo_com/201910/2019101432294082.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191014...ub_read.html?uid=47515&section=sc38&section2= ; http://archive.fo/nI8sw 
▲ 3. An E-8C Joint STARS ground surveillance aircraft of the U.S. Air Force buzzed the Seoul metropolitan area on Friday to detect signs of North Korean preparation for a space launch.


http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/10/14/2019101400913.html​


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Official: North Korea's upcoming end to its self-declared moratorium on space launch.


*Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un Ascends Mt Paektu on Horseback*

Oct. 16, Juche 108 (2019) Wednesday

*Kim Jong Un*, chairman of the Workers' Party of Korea, chairman of the State Affairs Commission of the DPRK and supreme commander of the armed forces of the DPRK, climbed up Mt Paektu, riding a white horse through the first snow of Mt Paektu.

He was accompanied by senior officials of the WPK Central Committee.

His march on horseback in Mt Paektu is a great event of weighty importance in the history of the Korean revolution.

He, sitting on horseback atop Mt Paektu, recollected with deep emotion the road of arduous struggle he has covered for the great cause of building the most powerful country with faith and will as firm as Mt Paektu and days of fast-paced changes as well, and took a bird's-eye view of the rolling mountains as if he viewed the high steep mountains ahead of the revolution he would have to go over again in high spirits.

His eyes were glittering with acumen of an illustrious commander who clearly sees the road of advance of a socialist power that is achieving prosperity with its own efforts while braving all headwinds by dint of the storm of Paektu.

Witnessing the great moments of his thinking on Mt Paektu, all the accompanying officials were overwhelmed by emotion and joy with the conviction that there would be an exciting operation to take the world by surprise again and bring the Korean revolution a step forward.


Political News Team

Reference

rodong.rep.kp/en/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_02&newsID=2019-10-16-0002_photo
rodong.rep.kp/en/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2019-10-16-0002

http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=81&no=1405&l=k
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=95&s=1&no=12440&l=k#pos
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=22&no=21247&l=k#pos

http://www.pyongyangtimes.com.kp/?bbs=31769
​




https://archive.is/BNPbk/3c87b974589f7c8763cc2199db7786faa4f51882.jpg ; http://www.pyongyangtimes.com.kp/images/periodic/times/2019/10/42/3-6.jpg ; http://www.pyongyangtimes.com.kp/?bbs=31769 
▲ 1. Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un Ascends Mt Paektu on Horseback





https://archive.fo/4gpyp/711fadf31817e4007dcf8ed0ee96c9a45e3505c6.jpg ; http://www.pyongyangtimes.com.kp/images/periodic/times/2019/10/42/3-7.jpg ; http://www.pyongyangtimes.com.kp/?bbs=31769 
▲ 2. Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un Ascends Mt Paektu on Horseback





https://archive.fo/nMfHe/53b601a8f4d4ca7bc668dc62c22b9785a0ec88c5.jpg ; http://www.pyongyangtimes.com.kp/images/periodic/times/2019/10/42/3-8.jpg ; http://www.pyongyangtimes.com.kp/?bbs=31769 
▲ 3. Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un Ascends Mt Paektu on Horseback





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpNPqcglc8I ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nAtizIc_io ; 北朝鮮 「金正恩同志、白頭山頂に登られた (김정은동지께서 백두산정에 오르시였다)」KCTV 2019/10/16 日本語字幕付き ; [혁명활동소식] 경애하는 최고령도자 김정은동지께서 백두산정에 오르시였다 
▲ 4. Video: 北朝鮮 「金正恩同志、白頭山頂に登られた (김정은동지께서 백두산정에 오르시였다)」KCTV 2019/10/16 日本語字幕付き. Posted Oct 16, 2019





















Confirmed by western decryption:

*North Korean leader visits sacred mountain as speculation grows *

Oct 16, 2019

North Korean leader Kim Jong Un has made yet another improbable trek to the top of 2,744-meter-high (9,003-feet-high) Mount Paektu, which the country calls “the sacred mountain of the revolution” — and this time, he did it atop a white steed.

But behind the grandiose pictures may lie a more important message — Kim was said to be preparing for “a great operation to strike the world with wonder again,” according to state media.

Pictures released by the North’s official Korean Central News Agency on Wednesday showed Kim riding a galloping horse through snow-covered roads and forests, making his way to the top of the mountain.

“He, sitting on the horseback atop Mt Paektu, recollected with deep emotion the road of arduous struggle he covered for the great cause of building the most powerful country,” the KCNA dispatch said.

“The eyes of Kim Jong Un standing up atop grandiose Mt Paektu were full of noble glitters of the illustrious commander who clearly indicates the road of advance of a powerful socialist country that is achieving prosperity with its own efforts … in the face of all headwinds,” it went on.

“Having witnessed the great moments of his thinking atop Mt Paektu, all the officials accompanying him were convinced with overflowing emotion and joy that there will be a great operation to strike the world with wonder again and make a step forward in the Korean revolution.”

It was unclear what KCNA was referring to when it noted the “great operation,” but Kim’s visits to the mountain have typically surrounded key events and major leadership decisions, according to analysts.

His previous trip to the mountain was in September last year, when he visited it with South Korean President Moon Jae In in a move meant to highlight improving inter-Korean ties.

Before that, Kim last made the trek to the mountain’s summit in December 2017, after the late-November launch of the North’s most powerful missile to date, the Hwasong-15 intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM), which is believed capable of carrying a nuclear weapon to most, if not all, of the contiguous United States.

Kim has also visited the mountain around other major developments in the North, including before he executed his powerful uncle, Jang Song-thaek, in late 2013, and following his country’s fifth nuclear test in 2016.

Pyongyang warned last week after working-level talks with Washington broke off that it would not hold any more “sickening negotiations” until the U.S. takes a “substantial step” toward a “complete and irreversible withdrawal” of its “hostile policy.” After the talks collapsed, the North’s top negotiator also warned of “terrible events” unless the United States comes to the negotiating table well prepared.

Vipin Narang, a North Korea expert and professor of international relations at MIT, said this could hint that North Korea may be looking to turn up the heat on U.S. President Donald Trump.

“Don’t get me wrong I was hoping for a shirtless Kim Jong Un in the snow as much as the next person … but I think he’s giving us a space launch instead,” Narang wrote on Twitter.

Asked about why Kim might choose a space launch instead of another missile — he has launched a spate this year, including a submarine-launched ballistic missile (SLBM) — Narang said such a move could be the next screw to turn as the North Korean leader seeks to squeeze more concessions out of the U.S. side ahead of his self-imposed end-of-the-year deadline for progress in the talks.

Narang told The Japan Times that an ICBM launch or nuclear test were “too aggressive, too soon,” but that a rocket launch, likely under the veneer of putting a satellite in space, would be a possible option for Kim.

“After [the SLBM] test, a space launch is [the] next rung up on the ladder — [to] see how far he can go, quite literally, before Trump even notices,” Narang said in an email.

KCNA said Kim also visited nearby construction sites in Samjiyon County and blasted U.S.-led U.N. sanctions imposed on his country over its nuclear and missile programs.

“The situation of the country is difficult owing to the ceaseless sanctions and pressure by the hostile forces and there are many hardships and trials facing us,” Kim was quoted as saying. “But our people grew stronger through the trials and found their own way of development and learned how to always win in the face of trials.”

Kim also said “the pain the U.S.-led anti-(North Korea) hostile forces inflicted upon the Korean people … turned into their anger,” according to KCNA. “No matter what persistent efforts the enemy make, we can live well with our own efforts and pave the avenue to development and prosperity in our own way.”

North Korea has been slapped with a total of 11 rounds of sanctions since 2006. The sanctions have been toughened since 2016 when Kim began conducting a series of high-profile nuclear and missile tests, and they include a full ban on key exports such as coal, textiles and seafood and a significant curtailing of oil imports.

Mintaro Oba, a former U.S. State Department official who worked on North Korean issues, said it was too early to say what exactly the statements by Kim meant, but acknowledged that they were almost surely carefully crafted.

“North Korea has never been careless about the signals, they know the outside world is watching closely, and they’re not just throwing random bluster out there,” Oba said. “They probably don’t mind the tactical ambiguity, either, of teasing at the possibility that something tension-raising might happen while diplomatic efforts continue.”


http://web.archive.org/web/20191016.../?hootPostID=c1650e2de31f2b75a46db089a1164864
http://web.archive.org/web/20191016.../?hootPostID=c1650e2de31f2b75a46db089a1164864
http://archive.fo/ioHm2
​


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *North Korea's AIP system enables submarine to remain submerged for up to four weeks*
> 
> _*North Korea pitched state-of-the-art submarine system to Taiwan military: report*
> 
> 2019/04/05 17:56
> 
> The AIP system is believed to enable the submarine to remain submerged for up to four weeks
> 
> As Taiwan's first indigenous submarine project is underway, media reported the North Korean government years ago reached out to Taiwan's military in an attempt to sell its advanced marine propulsion technology - Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) - for the project.
> 
> People familiar with the matter told UPmedia that a number of submarine builders and software providers from the United States, Europe among 16 other countries showed their interest in participating in the country's indigenous submarine project. To the military department's surprise, the North Korean military was among the bidders, reportedly pitching their products through a Taiwanese trading company.
> 
> The name of the trading company was not disclosed in the news story.
> 
> The report indicated that the company was pitching on behalf of the isolated nation, which has been enduring severe financial stress under the sanctions imposed by international bodies and a number of countries. The products on the list included North Korea's miniature Yono-class submarine, Yugo-class submarine, Sang-O-class submarine, as well as the North Korean self-made AIP system.
> 
> The system is believed to enable the submarine to remain submerged for up to four weeks to better extend its underwater endurance, compared to an underwater endurance of only a few days in traditional diesel-electric submarines.
> 
> A submarine expert working for Taiwan's military reportedly made a fact-checking trip years ago to the China-DPRK border city of Dandong to meet the North Korean military officials, from whom the expert verified the authenticity of the bid and its capability to carry out the task. However, Taiwan's military eventually didn't consider the technologies out of concern that it would violate UN sanctions against North Korea.
> 
> https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3673918_​



More on the Taiwan links.



*Australian man accused of trying to sell North Korean missiles overseas refused bail *

Fri 18 Oct 2019 09.12 BST

Choi Han Chan, 60, is the first person ever charged under Australia’s Weapons of Mass Destruction (Prevention of Proliferation) Act.

He has been charged with offences under the Charter of the United Nations Act and the Autonomous Sanctions Act, as well as the Weapons of Mass Destruction Act. The maximum penalty for these offences is 10 years’ imprisonment.


Choi described himself as North Korea’s “international commerce” liaison, working on behalf of the highest echelons of the DPRK government.

“I am a recognised strategist that has favour with *Kim Jong Un*,” he wrote.

The police allegations state that in late 2017 Choi brokered the sale of missiles and missile technology with a Taiwanese contact. They also state that he negotiated to send experts to the contact to help operate the technology. But the alleged deal was disrupted by his arrest.

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...l-north-korean-missiles-overseas-refused-bail​



> 10:06PM December 17, 2017
> 
> The AFP allege the man was generating income for Pyongyang by brokering the sale of computer software for the guidance of ballistic missiles to other “international entities”.
> 
> https://www.theaustralian.com.au/na...a/news-story/ce6e834e7096b67c3c4d3ec5b9f7537d


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*New Hints*

After a week-end of endless waiting, as expected, hinted by the previous days *Kim Jong Un*'s Climb on Mt Paektu, finally the first ever proof of concept has been revealed officially by North Korea. In the latest 18th October 2019 youtube video, a space launcher is illustrated with a first stage showing 4 rocket engines. By symmetry the total can therefore be numbered to 8 main engines.

The flame in the central part is longer and of larger diameter than the lateral ones, indicating a clusters of engines or less likelly, more powerful ones. 










https://archive.fo/eoqB7/97391dd9a7ba8252b2d00e359add5c1acc2c6104.jpg ; https://archive.fo/eoqB7/491dfd5dda6b679abe8c2b270020a857ddabb92a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191020201549/https://i.imgur.com/e5ts4RT.jpg ; 
"5점", [소개편집물] 최우등생들은 말한다 평천구역 부흥초급중학교 [Introduction edit] Top class students Pyongchon District Elementary and Middle School [介绍编辑]一流的学生说平川地区复兴中小学, 조선중앙TV 1.46K subscribers , 109 views •Oct 18, 2019, https://youtu.be/Gzv19dSQYS0?t=56 ; T=56s / 9m44s 
▲ 1. The Unha-X launcher as hinted in a 18th October 2019 video.

Although the rocket does not show any strap-on booster, but a clusters of rocket tanks similar to the Saturn-IB, the real design should resemble that of the Chinese CZ-2F.

But the reference to the Saturn-IB means that it is powered by eight main engines, and that it is supporting the manned space program. 



> The S-IB stage was built by the Chrysler corporation at the Michoud Assembly Facility, New Orleans.[5] It was powered by eight Rocketdyne H-1 rocket engines burning RP-1 fuel with liquid oxygen (LOX). Eight Redstone tanks (four holding fuel and four holding LOX) were clustered around a Jupiter rocket LOX tank. The four outboard engines were mounted on gimbals, allowing them to be steered to control the rocket. Eight fins surrounding the base thrust structure provided aerodynamic stability and control.







https://archive.fo/1VFR8/4dd200d9b248afa5f5aefb4871bfac2fe418feda.png ; https://archive.fo/1VFR8/f2eda974c86e157bb5611b4fb105b47a5b6d1226/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191020210429/https://i.imgur.com/KGZ8GE7.png 
▲ 2. Saturn-IB's eight main engines.


And the real Unha-X design:





https://archive.fo/YtfGw/5ef245dc8eb820893b268a4ab1b5e966b69bb9d0.jpg ; https://archive.fo/YtfGw/70e7d0952be36848092c078fbe2e83c3f884476d/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191006203918/https://i.imgur.com/PpeqDJq.jpg 
▲ 3.  The Unha-X launcher with the dual/three seaters spacecraft.


*Next space launch*

In a modus operandi that now seems familiar to the GEOINT/OSINT analysts, the official North Korean KCNA and Uriminzokkiri websites have published on Wednesday 23rd October 2019, more than fourteen years later, nearly the same list of historical claimed milestones, and first posted on 30th May 2005.

And that previous occurrence was just one year before the 5th July 2006 maiden flight, at 05:01 AM Pyongyang Time, of the new Unha-1 satellite carrier, known as Simorgh in Persian or Safir-2. 

Therefore it is highly expected that in the coming future, NADA will test its newest satellite carrier, known as the Unha-9. The second stage having already been tested under the guise of the Hwasong-15 ICBM in December 2017.

*Launch date (Pyongyang) | Payload | Launch vehicle*
31 AUG 1998 | Kwangmyongsong-1 | Paektusan-1
05 JUL 2006 | Kwangmyongsong-2-1 | Unha-1
05 APR 2009 | Kwangmyongsong-2-2 | Unha-2
13 APR 2012 | Kwangmyongsong-3-1 | Unha-3
12 DEC 2012 | Kwangmyongsong-3-2 | Unha-3
07 FEB 2016 | Kwangmyongsong-4 | KWANGMYONGSONG (Unha-4)
XX XXX 20XX | Kwangmyongsong-5 | Unha-9 





https://archive.fo/CdpFb/9d4776bce3315c761a29bdc897e945871e3af058.jpg ; https://archive.fo/CdpFb/78b07febfc759a855b1ccf2c55ece7aa9d22086d/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191023224733/https://i.imgur.com/JpOMGnZ.jpg 
▲ 4.  CGI illustration of an Unha-9 SLV at Sohae SLC LC-1. 





https://archive.fo/8MUj0/5746e1eeabd68c89d76db3e1acc6dd6bb97af820.jpg ; https://archive.fo/8MUj0/a7a893627ed956335390a65d15620af2fb05c961/scr.png ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=d0be8791dce9b7edc2f96aa6827de31c 
▲ 5.  Artistic representation of the North Korean Unha launchers family, 2019. 


The first KCNA version published on 30th May 2005:


*World's First Rocket Made in Korea*

Pyongyang, May 30 (KCNA) -- "Rocket" weapons were made and used by Korea already in the period of Koguryo (B.C. 277-A.D. 668). The first "rocket" was very simple but its principle is similar with that of modern one.

A jet-propelled weapon called Kwanghwi demonstrated its might in a battle near the castle in Mt. Pukhan in 661.

People of Koryo (918-1392) made a "rocket" called Hwajon.

Hwajon was 726 millimeters long and its arrowhead 90 millimeters long. The arrow was shot by lighting the cartridge.

According to a historical record, Koryo manufactured lots of Hwajon around 1127 and deployed them in vantage points for national defence.

On the basis of arrows with fire wicks made in the period of the three kingdoms, Koreans developed Singijon, the origin of multistage rocket, in the early 15th century.

There were three kinds of Singijon according to their sizes, types and powder-cartridges.

The small one was a two-stage rocket. The medium one with one more small cartridge than the small one was a three-stage rocket, while the large one with four cartridges and wings was a four-stage rocket.

Having a great firing power, they could strike far-off targets on land and big warships. The weapons were widely used during the Imjin Patriotic War (1592) against the Japanese invaders and other battles against invaders. They were also used as signal means.

They are precious historical relics showing the intelligence and patriotism of the Korean nation. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20141012071251/http://www.kcna.co.jp/item/2005/200505/news05/31.htm​
The KCNA repost of 23rd October 2019:


*Singijon, Origin of Multi-stage Rocket*

Pyongyang, October 23 (KCNA) -- The Korean people made a jet-propelled weapon for the first time in the world.

Kwanghwi, which had the same operating principle with rocket, came into being in the period of Koguryo (B.C. 277-A.D. 668), and Singijon, the origin of multi-stage rocket, appeared in the early 15th century.

Singijon was classified into small, medium and large one according to its size, type and structure of reaction powder-flask.

The small-sized Singijon was a kind of two-stage rocket as it could fly far to a distance by the force of gas emitted from two powder-flasks installed in the tail of an arrow.

The other two weapons equipped with more powder-flasks could fly like three-stage and four-stage rockets.

In the mid-15th century, dimensions of Singijon were standardized on a nationwide scale.

This weaponry was used in the battles of Kyongju and Haengjusan castles during the Imjin Patriotic War (1592-1598). -0-





https://archive.fo/m2OnI/41357dd1b54b90e76e8efd12fa1c26bc9b98b185.gif ; https://archive.fo/m2OnI/700073e33768f86bd1494ab43c51c66ae77d9e8c/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191023...ew024/national proud/content/img/singizon.gif ; http://pyongyang.news-site.net/new02/new024/national proud/content/singijon.html 
▲ 6. Singijon, Origin of Multi-stage Rocket

http://web.archive.org/web/20191023...zokkiri.com/index.php?ptype=igisa1&no=1181495
http://archive.fo/7Gcmq​
A recap of the most important claimed milestones:

• "Rocket" weapons were used by Korea already in the period of Koguryo (B.C. 277-A.D. 668). 
• Jet-propelled weapon called Kwanghwi used in the battle near the castle in Mt. Pukhan in 661. 
• People of Koryo (918-1392) made a "rocket" called Hwajon. 
• Koreans developed Singijon, the origin of multistage rocket, in the early 15th century. 
• Koreans developed winged rockets, as the largest type of multistage rocket and made of four-stages.
• Koreans also developed Anti-Ship versions during the Imjin Patriotic War (1592).
• All these, centuries before the Europeans.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> North Korea's upcoming end to its self-declared moratorium on space launch.




Confirmed, the inter-Korean détente of 2018-2019 has officially ended. With the impeachment of Trump, a convenient asset, no economical sanctions relief can be expected as no disarmament treaty can longer be signed.

_
*KCNA Commentary on Military Provocation of South Korea*

Pyongyang, October 26 (KCNA) -- The military of south Korea has gone *beyond the red line* in its reckless act of belligerency.

The commander of the missile command of the south Korean army announced at the "National Assembly" that it would conduct a ballistic missile firing drill again this year and regularly stage Hyonmu-series ballistic missile firing drill every year.

This is just an open declaration of war to open fire at the compatriots in the north and an intentional provocation to throw the Korean peninsula into lingering tensions.

As known, Hyonmu-series ballistic missile was developed to target the DPRK and its capacity for preemptive attack has been drastically increased for decades since its introduction.

The military of south Korea has constantly threatened the DPRK, screwing up tensions by ceaselessly conducting ballistic missile launching drills behind the curtains of dialogue and peace.

Billing it as a "missile with a longer range and stronger power than the north's", the military of south Korea has conducted its firing drill more than ten times this year.

Not content with this, it has gone the lengths of openly calling for staging such drill on a regular and annual basis.

Such military provocation will doubtless escalate tensions in the Korean peninsula.

The situation clearly proves who wrecks peace and stability on the Korean peninsula and adds fuel to its tensions.

The hard-won phase of peace on the Korean peninsula is facing difficulties and the north-south relations plunged into deadlock. This is because the south Korean authorities are still seeking their way out in escalating the danger of war, failing to drop their confrontational posture.

It is just the south Korean warlike forces who talked about "reconciliation" in public and staged a north-targeted war games with foreign forces afterwards, touting "unchanged pressure offensive against the north," and lavished a fabulous amount of money on introduction of modern military hardware despite the public opposition inside and outside.

The south Korean regime has gone so shameless as to term the entirely just measure of the DPRK for self-defense "provocation" though it has been crazy about war drumbeats for confrontation with the latter.

Anachronistic confrontational military racket will add fuel to escalating tensions and the south Korean bellicose forces will never be able to endure its consequences.

The military of south Korea should drop its foolish dream for bringing the north-south relations back to the past when the relations were distressed with extreme confrontation and danger of war. -0-
_​
What comes next is a return to the previous north-south confrontation era. With possibly a major space launch within weeks.


Indeed, the first Hwasong-15 ICBM test of 29th November 2017 was preceded by an article titled "Singijon, Origin of Multi-stage Rocket" posted on 2nd September 2017.


This year, a similar text sharing the same title but with a modified content has been posted on 23rd October 2019 by KCNA. If this constitutes an advanced launch notice, then a space launch should be expected before three months, that is by the beginning of February 2020.

"Singijon, Origin of Multi-stage Rocket" posted on 2nd September 2017 by DPRKToday.com:



> 주체106(2017)년 9월 2일
> *다계단로케트의 시원－신기전*
> 
> 위대한 령도자 김정일동지께서는 다음과 같이 교시하시였다.
> 
> 《우리 선조들은 군사기술분야에서 세계에 자랑할만 한 일을 적지 않게 해놓았습니다.》
> 
> 신기전은 15세기 전반기에 우리 선조들이 새로 창안하여 실전에 도입한 소이무기(불지르기수단)이다.
> 
> 신기전은 신묘한 불화살이란 뜻이다.
> 
> 이전 시기 불화살들의 발전성과에 기초하여 조선봉건왕조시기에 만든 신기전은 다른 사격무기에 의해 발사되는것이 아니라 2개이상의 반작용화약통을 리용하여 자체로 비행하면서 목표까지 날아갔다.
> 
> 신기전은 전투장에서 목표를 불사르는 무기로 쓰이였을뿐아니라 하늘높이 날아오르면서 불신호, 연기신호, 소리신호수단으로도 리용되였다.
> 
> 크기와 형태 및 반작용화약통의 구조에 따라 소신기전, 중신기전, 대신기전으로 나눈다.
> 
> 신기전은 2개이상의 반작용화약통을 가지고있는것으로 하여 이전 시기의 불화살들보다 사거리와 방화력, 살상력이 높았다.
> 
> 조선봉건왕조실록에는 도절제사 리징옥이 녀진의 침입에 대처하여 급보를 올리면서 신기전은 적을 막는데서 가장 긴요한 무기이므로 이 화살을 만드는데 필요한 종이를 꼭 보내줄것을 요청한 사실이 기록되여있는데 이것은 신기전이 매우 위력한 무기라는것을 잘 말해주고있다.
> 
> 세계적으로 신기전과 같은 불화살에 대한 력사기록은 17세기에야 보이고있으며 따라서 우리 선조들이 만든 신기전은 다계단로케트의 시원으로 알려지고있다.
> 
> 신기전은 신기전기라고 하는 발사대를 리용하여 발사하였다.
> 
> 신기전기에는 100발의 중신기전을 재웠다가 불심지로 련결하여 련발로 혹은 단번에 발사하였는데 그 위력이 대단히 컸다.
> 
> 신기전기를 보통 화차(신기전기나 총통기를 싣고다니는 전투용수레)에 싣고 움직였는데 화차는 기동성있게 발사진지를 옮기기도 하고 방위각과 발사각을 신속히 조절하여 신기전의 집중적인 일제사격, 련발사격을 보장하였다.
> 
> 신기전의 위력은 15세기 중엽 녀진의 침입을 물리치는 전투들과 임진조국전쟁시기 왜적이 강점한 경주성을 되찾는 전투, 행주산성을 방어하는 전투를 비롯한 여러 전투들에서 남김없이 과시되였다.
> 
> 특히 행주산성전투에서는 적과의 력량대비가 10분의 1밖에 안되였지만 성방위자들의 투쟁과 신기전을 비롯한 화약무기의 위력으로 큰 승리를 거두었다.
> 
> 이처럼 신기전과 같은 위력한 무기들을 창안하여 외적의 침입으로부터 조국강토를 수호하기 위한 싸움에 리용한것은 우리 민족의 큰 자랑으로 된다.
> 
> 본사기자
> 
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20191026231617/https://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=2&no=23179
> http://archive.is/mEdPu



Interesting hint at the the four engines Moksong-3 (Jupiter-3) ICBM for the next space launch, as posted following the Hwasong-15 ICBM test launch of 29th November 2017:

_*Hwasong-15 Powered By Dual Engines*

2017-12-01

If North Korea produces a four-engines rocket like the Russian SS-19 Stiletto (RS-18) intercontinental ballistic missile, it will have the world's most powerful strategic ballistic missile. This monster-intercontinental ballistic missile can be equipped with more than 10 Multiple Independent Reentry Vehicle (MIRV) warheads with separate guidance and targeting systems.





https://archive.md/8JmFV/aa71712dfd3e8bd134d7413b677b601a2fffc891.jpg ; https://archive.md/8JmFV/989920aa98ea4bf02b66e8ca3a84b462f9832113/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191026...data/jajuilbo_com/201604/2016041328284527.jpg ; http://m.jajusibo.com/a.html?uid=36919 
▲ 1. Next North Korean space launch: the Moksong-3 four engines rocket, similar to the Russian SS-19 Stiletto (RS-18) intercontinental ballistic missile.

http://m.jajusibo.com/a.html?uid=36919
_​
Note that some of the retired Russian SS-19 launchers have since been converted into satellite-launch vehicles. There are two SLV versions, the ‘Rokot’ and the ‘Strela.’8 The ‘Rokot’ adds a third liquid stage to the SS-19 frame in order to send payloads weighing up to 1,850 kg into low Earth.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017091147064160.jpg
> http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35583&section=sc38&section2=
> 
> 
> ▲ Closeup of a schematics seen during the September 2, 2017 round of Kim Jong Un's on-the-spot field guidance, and titled Hwasong-14 nuclear warhead structure.
> The Hwasong-14 nosecone fairing is 3.2 m in length and 1.3 m in diameter.
> One single thermonuclear warhead is estimated to be 1.4 m in length, 65 cm in diameter and 700 kg in weight, without the trigger mechanism.
> The total mass of the thermonuclear warhead is estimated to be 850 kg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017091144578508.jpg
> http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35583&section=sc38&section2=
> 
> 
> ▲ The Hwasong-14 single thermonuclear warhead as seen during the September 2, 2017 round of Kim Jong Un's on-the-spot field guidance.
> The Hwasong-14 nosecone fairing is 3.2 m in length and 1.3 m in diameter.
> One single thermonuclear warhead is estimated to be 1.4 m in length, 65 cm in diameter and 700 kg in weight, without the trigger mechanism.
> The total mass of the thermonuclear warhead is estimated to be 850 kg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017091148418305.jpg
> http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35583&section=sc38&section2=
> 
> 
> ▲ The Hwasong-14 single thermonuclear warhead as seen during the September 2, 2017 round of Kim Jong Un's on-the-spot field guidance.
> The Hwasong-14 nosecone fairing is 3.2 m in length and 1.3 m in diameter.
> One single thermonuclear warhead is estimated to be 1.4 m in length, 65 cm in diameter and 700 kg in weight, without the trigger mechanism.
> The total mass of the thermonuclear warhead is estimated to be 850 kg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/201709114750244.jpg
> http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35583&section=sc38&section2=
> 
> 
> ▲ CGI of the Hwasong-14 single thermonuclear warhead as seen during the September 2, 2017 round of Kim Jong Un's on-the-spot field guidance.
> As you can see in the picture above, the thermonuclear warhead primary system is a spherical nuclear bomb that looks like a basketball.
> The inner surface of the primary system, which connects the primary and secondary system, is made of a reflector that prevents radiation from being scattered in all directions, made of polystyrene, a kind of colorless transparent synthetic resin.
> In the secondary system, the thermonuclear charge is filled with a dual structure, made of lithium deuteride on the inside, and highly enriched uranium, called sparkplug, on the outside, which triggers a fusion reaction. Depending on the amount of lithium deuteride, the explosive power of the fusion charge can be controlled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017091149459489.jpg
> http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35583&section=sc38&section2=
> 
> 
> ▲ A photo as seen on a big screen during a musical performance celebrating the success of the nuclear warhead explosion test conducted at the Pyongyang People's Theater on September 9, 2017.
> Three scientists are seen assembling a nuclear warhead. It seems clear that the text printed on the nuclear warhead is "hydrogen".
> As you can see in the picture above, the thermonuclear warhead primary system is a spherical nuclear bomb that looks like a basketball.
> The inner surface of the primary system, which connects the primary and secondary system, is made of a reflector that prevents radiation from being scattered in all directions, made of polystyrene, a kind of colorless transparent synthetic resin.
> In the secondary system, the thermonuclear charge is filled with a dual structure, made of lithium deuteride on the inside, and highly enriched uranium, called sparkplug, on the outside, which triggers a fusion reaction. Depending on the amount of lithium deuteride, the explosive power of the fusion charge can be controlled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/yvXyKcOWq2vny/giphy.gif
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLAIG1-B0pM
> T=9s to T=14s
> 
> 
> ▲ Published on Sep 11, 2017. North Korea shows scientists preparing H-Bomb test during concert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/v9aqaqtNJxbwI/giphy.gif
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLAIG1-B0pM
> T=24s to T=26s
> 
> 
> ▲ Published on Sep 11, 2017. North Korea shows H-Bomb test during concert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLAIG1-B0pM
> 
> 
> ▲ Published on Sep 11, 2017. North Korea shows scientists preparing H-Bomb test during concert, and footage of the explosion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017091153258259.jpg
> http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35583&section=sc38&section2=
> 
> 
> ▲ A representation of the Mantapsan (만탑산, 萬塔山: Mt. Mantap) Underground Nuclear Test Station. The nuclear test site of the DPRK is located about 2 km below the ground, vertically below the Mantapsan's peak of 2,205 km above sea level, consisting of granite layers. This means that the explosion chamber was installed in a granite layer below 2 km. As you can see in the photo above, the underground tunnel near the explosion room was designed like a snail, and ten steel shutter doors were installed in the underground tunnel. The DPRK has built a near-perfect shielding facility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017091151592852.jpg
> http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35583&section=sc38&section2=
> 
> 
> ▲ Comparison of seismic signals (to scale) of all six declared DPRK nuclear tests, as observed at IMS station AS-59 Aktyubinsk, Kazakhstan.
> The upper photo shows the artificial earthquake wave of the nuclear warhead explosion test of the DPRK shown in the earthquake measuring device of the Comprehensive Nuclear Test Ban Organization.
> They announced that the earthquake size was 6.1. The lower photo shows the artificial earthquake wave of the thermonuclear warhead explosion test of the DPRK in the earthquake measuring device of the Geological Physics Division of the Russian Academy of Sciences. They announced that the earthquake size was 6.4.
> According to the Kelly Kiloton Index (KKI), formulated in 2006 by H. A. Kelly of UCLA, which is an earthquake magnitude converted to explosive power, the earthquake magnitude of 6.0 means a 1 Mt explosive power. The power is 1.4 Mt. Therefore, when the artificial earthquake that occurred in the nuclear warhead explosion test of the DPRK is 6.0-6.1, the explosive power is 1-1.4Mt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201709/2017090536039854.jpg
> http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35484&section=sc3&section2=
> 
> 
> ▲ September 4, 2017 SBS 8:00 news reports that China and the United States measured a 6.3 seismic magnitude meaning the explosive yield can be estimated to have been roughly 250 kilotons.
> The United States and Russia have nuclear ballistic missiles equipped with multi-warheads of about 200 kt.
> In the case of the single-warhead Russian Topol-M the yield is 800 kt.
> And the RS-24 YARS intercontinental ballistic missile thermonuclear multi-warheads are each of 150-500 kt.
> The Trident of the United States is 100 kt and the B61-12 is 500 kt.
> 
> 
> September 12, 2017
> 
> At the time of the sixth nuclear test, the preliminary seismic magnitude estimates varied from 5.8, as published by both the CTBTO and NORSAR, to 6.3 by the United States Geological Survey (USGS). More recently, both the CTBTO and NORSAR have officially revised their estimates upward to 6.1. This revision is significant because, rather than providing an equivalent yield of about 120 kilotons derived from the lower magnitude estimates, the application of standard formula with appropriate constants shows that the yield can now be estimated to have been roughly 250 kilotons (one quarter megaton). This large explosive yield is also quite close to what 38 North had previously determined to be the maximum estimated containable yield for the Punggye-ri test site.
> 
> http://www.38north.org/2017/09/punggye091217/​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://arirangmeari.com/contents/news/2017/09/news_2017-09-11_18459_image1.jpg
> http://arirangmeari.com/index.php?t=news&no=3405
> 
> 
> ▲ North Korean scientists have harnessed the cosmic power of thermonuclear fusion with _The Dumbbell_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imagingdeepsky.com/Nebulae/M27_6Filter/FullSizeJpg/M27.jpg
> 
> 
> ▲ Cosmic energy unleashed by _The Dumbbell_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://arirangmeari.com/contents/news/2017/09/news_2017-09-13_18510_image1.jpg
> http://arirangmeari.com/index.php?t=news&no=3424
> 
> 
> ▲ Oli Heinonen, Secretary General of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), has commented about the nuclear weapons of North Korea: "EMP is a very dangerous weapon that destroys all electronic equipment on the ground ". Because EMP blasts explode at very high altitudes, intercepting is difficult and affects a vast area, so even if you only hold for a few minutes, you will have tremendous destructive power.




*North Korean H-Bomb Detonated On 3rd September 2017 Estimated At 245 To 271 Kilotons Of TNT*


*North Korean Nuke Test 'More Powerful Than Thought'*

November 18, 2019 13:25

An Indian team of scientists has estimated the explosive yield of the nuclear weapon detonated by North Korea on Sept. 3, 2017 at 245 to 271 kilotons of TNT.

The estimate was made by a team led by K. M. Sreejith of the Indian Space Research Organisation based on satellite observations.

The new estimate is more than double the 120 kilotons that were estimated by an international research team of U.S. and German scientists and published in Science Magazine last year.

If correct, the yield was 17 times as high as the 15-kiloton Hiroshima bomb of 1945. The outcome of the latest research was published in Geophysical Journal International.

The research team analyzed radar images taken by ALOS-2, a Japanese satellite, of the area in and around Mt. Mantap in North Hamgyong Province where the North conducted its sixth nuclear test.

According to the team, the base of the mountain moved a few meters immediately after the nuclear explosion and the flank of the mountaintop also moved 0.5 m. The blast occurred 540 m beneath the mountaintop.

Normally, scientists estimate the scale of an explosion by measuring seismic waves that occur immediately after a nuclear blast. But in the North's case they had to make an indirect estimate because it was difficult to obtain seismic data from test site.

"Satellite based radars are very powerful tools to gauge changes in earth surface, and allow us to estimate the location and yield of underground nuclear tests," Sreejith said. "In conventional seismology by contrast, the estimations are indirect and depend on the availability of seismic monitoring stations."

http://web.archive.org/web/20191118...e/data/html_dir/2019/11/18/2019111801792.html
http://archive.vn/uwRbA​

*Constraints on the location, depth and yield of the 2017 September 3 North Korean nuclear test from InSAR measurements and modelling *

K M Sreejith, Ritesh Agrawal, A S Rajawat

Geophysical Journal International, Volume 220, Issue 1, January 2020, Pages 345–351, https://doi.org/10.1093/gji/ggz451

SUMMARY

The Democratic People's Republic of Korea (North Korea) conducted its sixth and largest affirmed underground nuclear test on 2017 September 3. Analysis of Interferometric Synthetic Aperture Radar (InSAR) data revealed detailed surface displacements associated with the nuclear explosion. The nuclear explosion produced large-scale surface deformation causing decorrelation of the InSAR data directly above the test site, Mt. Mantap, while the flanks of the Mountain experienced displacements up to 0.5 m along the Line-of-Sight of the Satellite. We determined source parameters of the explosion using the Bayesian inversion of the InSAR data. The explosive yield was estimated as 245–271 kiloton (kt) of TNT, while the previous yield estimations range from 70–400 kt. We determined the nuclear source at a depth of 542 ± 30 m below Mt. Mantap (129.0769°E, 41.0324°N). We demonstrated that the Bayesian modelling of the InSAR data reduces the uncertainties in the source parameters of the nuclear test, particularly the yield and source depth that are otherwise poorly resolved in seismic methods.

http://web.archive.org/web/20191116094213/https://academic.oup.com/gji/article/220/1/345/5584343
http://archive.ph/Xgo9V​


----------



## sahureka2

https://www.38north.org/2019/11/wonsan111419/





And, Saturday, Nov. 16, 2019
Kim Jong Un attended a flight demonstration of military aircraft at an airfield on the country’s eastern coast where he instructed combat pilots to acquire “great idea and tactics” against enemies




































38north

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*North Korean Space Station*



lulldapull pid='3842' dateline='1572448461' said:


> Galactic Penguin, is there a Plan for Iran to set up its own space station? Or is it too early to even think of this?



In one word, *yes*.

Below, a more elaborate full-length commentary:

As one might have figured out, developing its own indigenous manned space program can not be justified if it stops at just sending a few astronauts into LEO.

That would be a stunt for minor NGO players like the Viking's Copenhagen Suborbitals.

But as an official milestone that is intended to trumpet to the world one's *entry into the most elite club of superpowers*, any indigenous manned space program has to follow these following steps:

*Phase I*

1. An unmanned suborbital flight.
2. A single astronaut suborbital flight.

*Phase II*

3. An unmanned orbital flight with recoverable capsule.
4. A single astronaut orbital flight.
5. A single astronaut orbital flight with spacewalk.

*Phase III*

6. A multi astronauts orbital short-term flight.
7. A multi astronauts orbital short-term flight, with female astronaut.
8. A multi astronauts orbital short-term flight, with spacewalk.

*Phase IV*

9. A multi astronauts orbital flight with rendez-vous.
10. A multi astronauts orbital flight with rendez-vous and docking to target spacecraft.

*Phase V*

11. Rendez-vous and docking of several space modules to form a small space station.
12. A multi astronauts orbital long-term flight with docking to a space station.



Iran has disclosed the phases 1 to 3, during the years 2010s.

As for the following steps 4 and 5, it is still not official.



And here we can have a good indication, if we monitor the Indian ISRO procedure. If one can see the head then one can guess the existence of the tail.

India has disclosed only lately in 2019 its 20 tons Space Station, made of two modules.



mike2000 is back said:


> *India’s space station likely to have space for three*
> 
> BENGALURU: The Indian Space Station, which the Indian Space Research Organisation plans to put in place in five to seven years, will have space for three astronauts, sources told TOI.
> The space station will be an extension of the human spaceflight programme Gaganyaan. TOI has learned that the initial designs for the space station – still in a nascent stage – suggest a 20-tonne modular abode in the low earth orbit (LEO), at an altitude of 120km to 140km.
> The International Space Station (ISS), jointly managed by the US, Russia, Europe, Japan and Canada, orbits at an average altitude of 400km. *Announcing the project in June this year, Isro chairman K Sivan had said: “We don’t want to be part of ISS. Our station, which will be set up in five to seven years, won’t be very big.” *







https://archive.fo/goM7Z/fe8ee905d3127047356e91d76c052a601f2370e2.png ; https://i.imgur.com/6Boz6It.png 
▲ 1. The 20 tons Indian Space Station, made of two modules. 

That is later than North Korea. But NADA's plans are inofficial, only hint disclosed in 2018.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190807...lickr.com/2/1755/42507168321_2890520ea0_b.jpg ; https://archive.fo/tWv4n/f14da7d8064b1671c0c0ce5317f49d8ad97d068a.jpg ; https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/42507168321/ ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=e4a69666c2d20d594c3587b699925220 ; 전국소년과학환상문예작품 및 모형전시회-2018》 개막_3 ; Uploaded on June 2, 2018 
▲ 2. National Youth Science Fiction Literature and Model Exhibition 2018: published on 2 June 2018, a depiction of a North Korean orbital manned spacecraft, powered by two pair of solar panels, linked to a cylindrical module that shows 3 portholes.

Itself a reiteration of the old Salyut-type space laboratory represented in 1989.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190807...f73cd55d704a5004ae2cadeae5f886.1565187217.jpg ; https://archive.fo/MkKk4/befb910e5bf73cd55d704a5004ae2cadeae5f886.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190807...20&fit=max&s=5fabfe40cb132853b16ac06a67966e0f ; https://archive.fo/9rxQ3/befb910e5bf73cd55d704a5004ae2cadeae5f886 ; https://charliecrane.com/portfolio/welcome-to-pyongyang ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=c4697492aaa386b6172c2c1cf3a0ecfa 
▲ 3. North Korean Space shuttle model in the Mangyongdae Schoolchildren’s Palace that was opened in 1989. Notice the space laboratory. 

And as of Iranian hints, we had a first glimpse back in 2012, during the 63rd International Astronautical Congress (IAC) in Naples.

With the first ever image of an Iranian 2-modules three-seaters orbital manned spacecraft and initially due to be launched sometimes after 2019. Notice that the Iranian orbital spacecraft is fitted with a docking system.






https://archive.fo/aYll2/34e705f562551806275eb24ae78b89b5ab7cca90.jpg ; https://archive.fo/aYll2/b7602f817588daab01b716afb27237b015f609bb/scr.png ; http://soheilesy.persiangig.com/image/SATL/Capsule.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/irans-manned-space-capsule.225022/#post-3707971 
▲ 4. Iran's three seaters orbital manned spacecraft first disclosed in 2012.

Then a second type of orbital manned spacecraft was seen displayed in 2013 docking to a co-orbital target.





http://gallery.military.ir/albums/userpics/10198/121650.jpg ; https://archive.ph/XHtU3/ed36305d4f2ce5e20884d0aa6e596213ce137914.jpg ; https://archive.ph/XHtU3/40e01a5f0779b116f5d0993ed5e4527e24189d58/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191031...s.com/files/fa/news/1391/11/17/138117_850.jpg ; https://www.bultannews.com/fa/news/...ی-جلوگیری-از-ترور-با-ماسک-جلو-دوربین-می-فرستد 
▲ 5.  Iran 2013 representation of a small manned orbital spacecraft docking to a co-orbital target.

At nearly the same time, even a third design was presented. This Iranian Soyuz-type shared the general layout. While the published specifications did not mention any Orbital Module that should comprises the docking system, computer CGI images clearly revealed the "headlight" Soyuz/Shenzhou-type shape of the Reentry module. 

_*Researchers have success in the design of manned orbital spacecraft*

2013/8/27

Design life of 14 days, orbital mission of up to 3 days with a crew of one to two astronauts.

Telecommunication antennas, solar arrays and radiators are installed outside the spacecraft.

Injection orbit of 250 × 200 km altitude, with operating altitude of 330 Km ± 5 km

Length of 5 m and diameter of 2.5 to 1.45 m, which is about four cubic meters volume
The mass of the propulsion module is 2.5 tons
The Reentry module has a mass of 2.5 tons.

Solar Electric system power: 1.00 average kW.
Batteries power: 0.2 kW

http://isna.ir/fa/news/92060502937/موفقیت-محققان-ایرانی-در-طراحی-فضاپیمای-سرنشین
_​




http://media.isna.ir/content/sm-final2.jpg/4 ; http://isna.ir/fa/news/92060502937/موفقیت-محققان-ایرانی-در-طراحی-فضاپیمای-سرنشین 
▲ 6.  Iranian Soyuz-type manned orbital spacecraft CGI from 2013: propulsion module 





http://media.isna.ir/content/25-375.jpg/4 ; http://isna.ir/fa/news/92060502937/موفقیت-محققان-ایرانی-در-طراحی-فضاپیمای-سرنشین 
▲ 7.  Iranian Soyuz-type manned orbital spacecraft CGI from 2013: propulsion module and reentry module 

Here a CGI by unknown sources showing the same spacecraft from a different angle, and emphasizing on the reentry module.





http://media.jamejamonline.ir/Media/Image/1392/01/21/635011844293450022.jpg ; http://jamejamonline.ir/online/1001418685139564907/دوستی-در‌-آرزوی-پرواز-به-فضا ; http://www.aerospacetalk.ir/vb/showthread.php?t=51579 
▲ 8.  Unofficial CGI of Iranian manned orbital spacecraft with reconstructed Shenzhou-type return module. 

As a further proof of this joint Iranian-Korean project, the same spacecraft was displayed in North Korea on 9th March 2017 during the week of the 2017 Kimjongilia Festival.

The manned orbital 3-modules spacecraft, was seen with one pair of solar panels on the service module, similar to the Chinese Project 863 manned orbital spacecraft (Shenzhou).





https://archive.ph/FiQ6r/8ac921eee8a57f2cdcb1af2df903bfde3a9b0a5d.jpg ; https://archive.ph/FiQ6r/0457016407ccafd92058bc13169f28bf7eb7f458/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191119234849/https://i.imgur.com/l19ui1l.jpg ; http://ipic.su/7ytepD.jpg ; https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2005/32772293282_6fb50aac03_b.jpg ; flickr.com/photos/arirangmeari/32772293282/ ; http://dprktoday.com/index.php?type=26&no=9047 ; youtube.com/watch?v=I-40y8aIPTU 
▲ 9.  Depiction of a North Korean 3-modules manned orbital spacecraft at the 2017 Kimjongilia Festival

At the same time, in February 2017, Iran even presented a very stylized drawing of the said 3-modules spacecraft. And associated with a spacewalker!





https://archive.ph/tX3Mr/3a3440066377c788556f0d4f7e2fecc083b38f74.jpg ; https://archive.ph/tX3Mr/d3fecaf3e4231fa2bad072cac3aaa322a666f071/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191119235213/https://i.imgur.com/cQPPjgT.jpg ; http://ipic.su/7yt6Bu.jpg ; http://aero2017.kntu.ac.ir/files_site/pooster_file/r_2_161029065515.jpg ; http://aero2017.kntu.ac.ir/en/poster.php 
▲ 10.  Illustration of an Iranian astronaut performing EVA and a 3-modules manned orbital spacecraft, in a February 2017 K.N. Toosi University of Technology poster. 

Spacewalks already popularised the previous year during the Seventh exhibition of air and space industry, held around 30 October 2016.





https://archive.is/p7Ug7/24d76dc6b5e6f453dcf324a27a065c94238c34cf.jpg ; https://archive.is/p7Ug7/f0c8a587fbae4c5ea983ce83e319167419178059/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191119233841/https://i.imgur.com/EXIHAW9.jpg ; https://snn.ir/Original/1395/08/06/IMG15232313.jpg ; http://snn.ir/detail/News/555501/75 
▲ 11.  Iranian visitors taking selfies as moked astronaut performing EVA, Seventh exhibition of air and space industry, 30 October 2016. 

Finally, seven years after its first appearance, the first 2-modules three-seaters orbital manned spacecraft fitted with a docking system, was again seen on the occasion of the 2019 world’s Space Week, during a news conference of Iran’s Space Research Center and Iran’s Space Agency, shortly referred to as ISA.

According to practice, this only hints at some great progress made in the development of the E1 single seater suborbital manned spacecraft.





https://archive.is/Hs5Yg/f25c9aae8eb0e242ef1f6a8096f45babf4c12c98.png ; https://archive.is/Hs5Yg/ace0d5096b3c53ca8ffbb2443c90f148019ceb03/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191008...rates-latest-achievements-Iran-space-industry ; http://archive.fo/2C3gu 
▲ 12. Iran's three seaters orbital manned spacecraft as represented in a 2019 world’s Space Week poster.



Could Iran skip the development of its own space laboratory/space station? Even though a courtesy visit to the Chinese Space Station could be envisaged sometimes during the 5 steps of the Iranian long term space development plan, a continuous human presence in space can only be achieved by building its own Iranian space station.

The following text from a non-Iranian source, explains once again why Iran can neither count on Russia nor the U.S. in this endeavour, but only trust North Korea and China.

_*Iran Looks To Get In On Middle East Human Spaceflight Boom With Russia*

John Sheldon October 23, 2019

The head of the Iran Space Agency (ISA), Morteza Barari, has said that Iran is looking to open discussions with Russia about the possibility of sending an Iranian astronaut to the International Space Station (ISS), according to Iranian press reports.

Barari’s announcement echoes a similar statement made in early October 2019 by Iran’s Minister of Information and Communications Technology, Mohammad-Javad Azari Jahromi, who has also openly called for talks with Russia about training and sending an Iranian to the ISS.

“In order to send an astronaut explorer [to the ISS], we should launch negotiations with Russia. There are many explorers from different countries at the ISS. We are also primed at studying the possibility to send an astronaut to the space station in cooperation with other nations, for example Russia,” Barari said in an interview with Iran’s Mehr News Agency.

The announcement by Iranian officials follows a flurry of human spaceflight activity and talks with Russia in the Middle East. In late September 2019 the United Arab Emirates sent its first astronaut, Hazza Al Mansoori, to the ISS with Russian assistance. Russia is also known to have offered similar astronaut training and launch services to Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, and Turkey.

On his state visits to Saudi Arabia and the UAE in mid-October 2019, Russian President Vladimir Putin reiterated Russia’s pledge to assist those countries in their space ambitions.

Often left unmentioned in much of the regional coverage of Russia’s offers to send Arab astronauts to the ISS is the fact that Moscow expects countries to pay for their astronaut’s training, launch, and other expenses. The cost of sending an individual for rigorous astronaut training, launch, stay on the ISS, and return to Earth can run into tens of millions of dollars.

For countries like Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, and the UAE this kind of expenditure can be afforded and justified to their respective publics.

Egypt has also publicly expressed an interest to send one of its citizens to the ISS with Russian help, but questions as to whether Cairo can afford this kind of mission or whether Russia is willing to do so for free remains unknown.

For Iranian ambitions to send an astronaut to the ISS, the issue is not just one of affordability given the parlous state of Iran’s economy due to chronic mismanagement and the international sanctions regime. Rather, the very sanctions themselves would likely prevent Russia from allowing Iran to send one of its citizens to the ISS. Even though an Iranian astronaut would stay on board the Russian ISS module (effectively Russian sovereign territory), they would have to interact with other fellow astronauts from countries that are sanctioning Iran and, in the course of their ISS duties, go to the ISS modules owned and operated by the United States, European Space Agency, and Japan.

Even if Russia wanted to send an Iranian astronaut to the ISS, it is more than likely that other ISS international partners would strongly oppose such a mission.

http://web.archive.org/web/20191030...ddle-east-human-spaceflight-boom-with-russia/
http://archive.ph/VTs2M​_
The Indian two-modules 20 tons space station might not be the closest analogy though. As Iran would have in the future a much more powerful launcher than India's GSLV, with the Safir-4 able to place 20 tons into LEO!

_
Iran's Communication Satellite Developing Plan 2026 of the Iranian Space Research Center (I.S.R.C.) has revealed its future space launcher's payload capabilities:

• Nahid-1, 50 Kg, LEO, Safir-1 SLV
• Nahid-2, < 100 Kg, LEO, Safir-2 SLV
• IRANSAT-1, 1 ton, GEO, Safir-3A SLV
• IRANSAT-2, 3 tons, GEO, Safir-3C SLV 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190801104910if_/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DVw4DqgXUAEOXQg.jpg ; https://archive.fo/TVRNZ/e148f10050430ae9d3e72e3606acc85cb88610a6.jpg ; https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DVw4DqgXUAEOXQg.jpg:large
▲ 13. Iran's roadmap for communication satellites. From official presentation of the Iranian Space Research Center.

The existence of an even more powerful heavy space launcher, able to place 20 tons into LEO, has also been revealed, the Safir-4.​_




http://web.archive.org/web/20190324234320if_/https://i.imgur.com/YJeN7HI.jpg ; https://archive.fo/8MUj0/5746e1eeabd68c89d76db3e1acc6dd6bb97af820.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=70fc9b1656a500388ff26bb0f6ad1834 
▲ 14. Artistic representation of the North Korean Unha launchers family, 2019. Outdated as of Mid-February 2019. 


*_______________________________________*​


lulldapull" pid='3845' dateline='1572493567' said:


> Thanks for this detailed response. However, if Iran doesn't do all these phases itself, no point progressing at all. I do however agree that the DPRK and Iran should collaborate, just to shorten the time required for the final desired objectives. Iran must conquer space. It has tremendous prestige value! And that cannot be understated.



Iran has probably already completed most of the research works. And of course with all the spendings. And this is the greatest trick!












https://archive.is/CTcuX/52d9f526029d816d8891c10a270b000c5dc572be.jpg ; https://archive.is/CTcuX/28ed9cf7bf495d8e2bc275bfcdc5222ed4828385/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191031205244/https://i.imgur.com/Y0IPUJD.jpg ; https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...st/scale-to-width-down/1000?cb=20181118141620 ; https://civilization.fandom.com/wiki/Cyrus_(Civ6)?file=Cyrus_Loading_Screen_(Civ6_R&F).png ; https://civilization.fandom.com/wiki/Cyrus_(Civ6) 
▲ 15. Cyrus II and his modern day Avatar.

*"Agar fray šāyad, khāhim tipadasti man abās bāved."*
If there's deception afoot, I prefer it when I am the one providing the intrigue. ​
And indeed back in 2015 it was already 40% done! By 2019, the first dummy astronaut and the E1 suborbital capsule is only awaiting a political greenlight to be launched. Both the JCPOA TV series and Kim-Trump summits soap opera have been the cause of all these delays. But the hardware is ready, and the training. Though a state secret!


_*Russia to train Iranian cosmonauts*

May 07, 2014

Russia and Iran have reportedly signed a *secret deal* on wide cooperation in space exploration, ranging from *training Iranian cosmonauts* in Russia to possible production of Earth observation and telecommunication satellites for Iran.

A protocol on cooperation was signed on April 10 in Tehran

https://rt.com/news/157496-russia-iran-space-satellite/​_
_*Iran announces sending a man into space next year*

94/07/22 -- 14 October 2015

this project has made a *40% progress*, and will be able to send a man into space by next year.

http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13940722001114​_



aryobarzan pid='3853' dateline='1572523809' said:


> Here is my thoughts on Iran Space activities...
> 
> 1- make space agency independant and reporting to Supreme leader office (this will cut off the hands of incompetent presidents such as Rohani from this important long term activity).
> 2- Open up the Private funding channels for the agency so that individual Iranians can contribute to this national project.(remember Iranians are wealthy people who do not pay much taxes to their government so this will enable extra funding needed for the kind of project that some short sighted Iranians may consider not necessary ).
> 3- I vote to make Ahamdi Nejad as the first head of this "new" space org...why...because the man demonstrated his resolve in the space and because he deserves all the credits for any progress Iran made in space during his 8 year tems.




Things are going smoothly, as the only threat is terrorism (targeting scientists in mainland Iran, sabotage of facilities). By declaring the space program dead was the smartest way. Iranian scientists can now work safely i.e. in the North. Of course no U.S. sanctions can target a dead program. Meanwhile in the last couple of years, the launch rate of North Korea has suddenly and inexplicably skyrocketed to the level of the cold war's superpowers.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

The Qaem SLV project is not simply a fantasy for an ICBM cover-up.

Proof, the recently disclosed image of the third stage of the solid propellant Qaem SLV, with a 1.7 meter diameter and a 4.5 meters length.

Disclosed on 14th November 2019, on the occasion of the eight remembrance ceremony of the Martyrdom anniversary of Martyr IRGC Aerospace Division chief General Haj Haasan Tehrani Moghadam at the Bidganeh base.

This, was timely done, after its first successful flight test in North Korea as the first stage of its new two-stage solid-fuel Pukguksong-3 submarine-launched ballistic missile (SLBM) on 2nd October 2019.

Indeed, the Pukguksong-3's first stage might share the same 1.7 meter diameter and 4.5 meters length!

Although some Korean sources even claim a 2 meters diameter, but this would need to be further cross-checked.





https://archive.is/4SUd0/0a6290ea2ea76526e263dfee099acc833a67eb88.jpg ; https://archive.is/4SUd0/587bae68ba96009484ba8b9d1fa9700919d877cf/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191121...data/jajuilbo_com/201910/2019100700512551.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191121...ub_read.html?uid=47420&section=sc38&section2= ; http://archive.ph/G2aLG 
▲ 1. First ever picture released of the Pukguksong-3 SLBM seen during a concert celebrating the successful test launch of the Hwasong-14 ICBM, that was held on July 9, 2017. Picture taken on 21st December 2015. 






http://web.archive.org/web/20191003...ontents_ko/2019/10/03/photo/2019.10.03-1+.jpg ; rodong.rep.kp/ko/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2019-10-03-0001 
▲ 2. The Democratic People's Republic of Korea succeeded in test-firing the new-type SLBM Pukguksong-3 in the waters off Wonsan Bay of the East Sea of Korea.





http://web.archive.org/web/20191003000820/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EF56gp3WwAIuH6h.jpg ; rodong.rep.kp/ko/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2019-10-03-0001 
▲ 3. The Democratic People's Republic of Korea succeeded in test-firing the new-type SLBM Pukguksong-3 in the waters off Wonsan Bay of the East Sea of Korea.






http://web.archive.org/web/20191003001027/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EF5zUHFXoAIl-UO.jpg ; rodong.rep.kp/ko/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2019-10-03-0001 
▲ 4. The Democratic People's Republic of Korea succeeded in test-firing the new-type SLBM Pukguksong-3 in the waters off Wonsan Bay of the East Sea of Korea.

Moreover, this joint Irano-DPRK project is pivotal in the 5-steps long-term plan for space exploration, as it it the prerequisite for the most powerful heavy space launcher, able to place 20 tons into LEO, the Safir-4 (Unha-20) SLV.

The core stage of this launcher would be powered by two "Paektusan-2" main rocket engines developing possibly 150 to 200 ton-force of thrusts each, and only the addition of two solid propellant strap-on boosters, possibly developing 1'000 ton-force each and derived from the Qaem solid propellant booster's first stage, could achieve the lift-off thrust of more than 2'000 ton-force needed to place a 20 tons payload into LEO.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190324234320if_/https://i.imgur.com/YJeN7HI.jpg ; https://archive.fo/8MUj0/5746e1eeabd68c89d76db3e1acc6dd6bb97af820.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=70fc9b1656a500388ff26bb0f6ad1834 
▲ 5. Artistic representation of the North Korean Unha launchers family, 2019. Outdated as of Mid-February 2019. 

Needless to remind that this Safir-4 heavy space launcher is at the core for building Iran's and North Korea's future Space Station of over 60 tons.





https://archive.is/0Dqg5/4bc409c1dcce5dfea23b83aceed2ebe502ea80e8.jpg ; https://archive.is/0Dqg5/08392e4f328cf4003d6401e8e8a998fcc281b6c7/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191122...m/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/m2-1024x1024.jpg ; http://www.islamscifi.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/m2-1024x1024.jpg ; http://www.islamscifi.com/ali-pourahmads-short-sci-fi-movies/ 
▲ 6. Sci Fi development in Iran: not ready yet but as a rule of thumb, a good indicator for its future space achievement, doable within the next decade.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*North Korea Marks 2nd Anniversary Of Hwasong-15 ICBM Launch With Test Of Super Large Caliber 600 mm MLRS*

SEOUL, Nov. 28 (Yonhap) -- North Korea fired two rockets into the East Sea on Thursday, in the latest in a series of military moves.

The rockets were fired from areas of Yeonpo in the country's eastern South Hamgyong Proince into the waters off the east coast at around 4:59 p.m., the JCS said in a release. 

Both flew around 380 km, reaching a maximum altitude of around 97 km, and were fired within a 30-second interval, the JCS added.

If confirmed, Thursday's launches would be the fourth test so far of North Korea's super-large rocket launcher system, which is presumed to be a 600-millimeter diameter one. North Korea previously tested the weapon on Aug. 24, Sept. 10, and Oct. 31.

"The repeated tests are aimed at further improving the weapon before deploying it for operation," Chang Young-keun, a missile expert at Korea Aerospace University, said. "North Korea appears to be advancing its system for successive firings, among other capabilities."

The latest test is the 13th time this year that North Korea has carried out a major weapons test. The tests began in May after an 18-month hiatus. In previous tests, it launched new types of short-range missiles, including its version of Russia's Iskander, as well as an upgraded version of a submarine-launched ballistic missile (SLBM), Pukguksong-3.

In an apparent sign of ramped-up surveillance of North Korea, the United States flew three spy aircraft -- EP-3E, RC-135V and E-8C jets -- over the Korean Peninsula in succession for two days from Wednesday. 

https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20191128008553325?section=national/defense


• North Korea has reduced the interval between MLRS rocket fires steadily since the first test in August, from ~20 minutes in the first two tests, to 3 minutes on October 31 and now to 30 seconds. The faster it fires, the quicker it can get out of dodge before counter-fire arrives.

• Launched from Yŏnp’o-ri (련포리 ) at 39.792778, 127.518056, near both an airfield (at least two past tests were at airfields) and North Korea's solid motor test site. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20191128205118/https://i.imgur.com/Q0AL2v1.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/Q0AL2v1.jpg 
▲ 1. Launched from Yŏnp’o-ri (련포리 ) at 39.792778, 127.518056





http://web.archive.org/web/20191128205520/https://i.imgur.com/KOeGgyj.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/KOeGgyj.jpg 
▲ 2. Proximity of reported launch location to 2 key sites associated with NorthKorea solid-propellant development & production unlikely coincidental.
➡ Magunpo Rocket Engine Test Facility 
➡ ️No. 17 Explosives Factory 


*VENUS, JUPITER, AND A NORTH KOREAN ROCKET*

North Korea kicked off the American Thanksgiving holiday with an unexpected rocket launch. Two short-range rockets were launched from Ryonpo around 5 p.m. local time, according to South Korea’s Joint Chiefs of Staff. Shortly thereafter, Filipp Romanov of Yuzhno-Morskoy, Russia, went outside to see the sunset and noticed rocket exhaust meandering among the planets.

"I took this picture from the coast of the Sea of Japan (in my small homeland, in Yuzhno-Morskoy, near Nakhodka, Russia)," says the 22-year old amateur astronomer. "At the time I did not know anything about the launch of the rocket, but noticed the trail in my photographs. As the sky darkened the exhaust became more visible."

Analysts familiar with stalled denuclearization talks between the USA and North Korea believe this could be the start of a busy campaign of launches to end 2019. Stay tuned for more exhaust?





http://web.archive.org/web/20191128...ics/f/Filipp-Romanov-IMG_8294-_1574942201.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/rfqSwcr.jpg ; https://spaceweathergallery.com/full_image.php?image_name=Filipp-Romanov-IMG_8294-_1574942201.jpg ; https://spaceweathergallery.com/full_image.php?image_name=Filipp-Romanov-IMG_8294_1574942201.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191128...gallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=157858 
▲ 3. North Korean rocket trail near conjunction of the Moon, Jupiter and Venus. Taken by Filipp Romanov on November 28, 2019 @ Yuzhno-Morskoy, Nakhodka, Russia 

*Details:*

Rocket trail (most likely North Korean rocket) near conjunction of the Moon, Jupiter and Venus. 

When I photographed the conjunction of the Moon, Jupiter and Venus on the coast of the Sea of Japan (in my small homeland, in Yuzhno-Morskoy, near Nakhodka, Russia), at 08:17 UT I saw this trail in my photographs (Canon EOS 60D, 18-135 mm, on the tripod). 

When the sky darkened more in the evening twilight, the trail became visible better, but by 08:45 UT it almost completely dispersed. I did not know anything about the launch of this rocket, and I took photos of the rocket trail by accident when I photographed this conjunction of two planets and Moon. I took a photo of myself, with the conjunction of the Moon and two planets and with the trail of this rocket. Two photos (which have a lot of text) I did not process , and on the other two photos I increased the contrast. 

Best regards, Filipp Romanov (22 years old, amateur astronomer since 2009, discoverer of variable stars and planetary nebulae candidates, possible double stars and transients, author of two scientific papers published in scientific journals https://filipp-romanov.livejournal.com/27664.html ). 

http://web.archive.org/web/20191128...gallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=157858


























*____________________________________*



*China 'Ready to Accept North Korea as Nuclear Power'*

November 28, 2019 13:25

China appears ready to accept North Korea as a nuclear power, according to a report by the Brookings Institution. The conservative think tank recommended that the U.S. should no longer rely on China to uphold sanctions against North Korea since Beijing has begun to deviate from the goal of North Korean denuclearization.

In its November report titled "Lips and teeth: Repairing China-North Korea relations," the think tank said, "China's revitalized relationship with North Korea means the United States can no longer rely on Beijing to support increased sanctions and pressure on Pyongyang."

It added, "With Beijing's reset of ties with Pyongyang, China's posture on North Korea is shifting, including signs that it is prepared to live with a nuclear North Korea."

http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/11/28/2019112801766.html


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Finally, this is the first official mention by KCNA of an new type ICBM launch, "in the not distant future", and at the door of Japan!


*Abe Ridiculed as Matchlessly Political Dwarf*

A vice director general of the Department of Japanese Affairs of the Foreign Ministry of the DPRK released the following statement on November 30:

Pyongyang, November 30 (KCNA) -- A vice director general of the Department of Japanese Affairs of the Foreign Ministry of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea released the following statement on Saturday:

He who is born a fool is never cured.

The saying fits perfectly to Japanese Prime Minister Abe whose ignorance and stupidity were fully brought to light when he claimed the recent volley test-fire of the super-large multiple launch rocket system conducted by the DPRK is ballistic missile launch.

Early in November Abe termed the test-fire of the super-large multiple launch rocket system conducted by the DPRK a ballistic missile launch at the ASEAN summit only to be denounced as an underwit who fails to distinguish a missile launch from multiple launch rocket system, and a rare-to-be-seen deformed child. He stills makes an *** of himself.

On November 28 when the volley test-fire of the super-large multiple launch rocket system of the DPRK was conducted successfully amid great satisfaction, Abe convened an emergency meeting of the National Security Council and claimed that it was a ballistic missile launch and grave challenge to the international community with no reason.

Echoing Abe's claim, the chief cabinet secretary, the minister of defence, the foreign minister and other subordinates and media of Japan term the test-fire a "ballistic missile launch".

This time the DPRK made a photo-illustrated report about the recent test-fire with a view to helping such fools as Abe see the projectiles with their eyes wide open.

It can be said that Abe is the only one idiot in the world and the most stupid man ever known in history as he fails to distinguish a missile from multiple launch rocket system while seeing the photo-accompanied report which even civilians who have no knowledge of the "military affairs", to say nothing of soldiers, can know with a single glance.

The whole world is unanimous in saying that the DPRK's recent test-fire is one of multiple launch rocket system, but Abe claims that multiple launch rocket system is missile launch to be ridiculed by the world people.

The wretched sight of Abe makes us regard him as a dog seized with fear or a puppy fawning upon the master like the U.S.

He seems to think that the U.S. will welcome his remarks about "threat from the north" at the juncture when the DPRK-U.S. negotiations are at a stalemate. The political dwarf's thought is very poor.

It is quite natural that Abe is ridiculed as a puppy affected by mange as he fails to tell one thing from another and has plenty of cheek to turn black into white, being excluded from international politics.

The DPRK considers it best not to deal with Abe as dealing with the most stupid person ever known in history and political dwarf out of favor brings disgrace to it. This thought of ours is hardening day by day.

Worse still, it is the height of absurdity that Japan closest to the DPRK with the East Sea of Korea in between claimed that the multiple launch rocket system distinguished across the ocean is ballistic missile launch. It is uglier that Japan is making a fuss about "a serious challenge to not only Japan but also the international community", "threat from the north" and "protest" over the shell which did not drop in the waters off Japan.

No one beat Abe, but evidently he is a thoughtless fool as he insists that he was beaten.

There is a Korean saying that a fool makes a rod for himself.

Abe may see what a real ballistic missile is in the not distant future and under his nose.

Abe would be well-advised to distinguish multiple launch rocket from a ballistic missile.

Abe is none other than a perfect imbecile and a political dwarf without parallel in the world.

Pyongyang estimates such thing as Abe so much. -0-

http://www.pyongyangtimes.com.kp/?bbs=32258​
Recap of the last 17 launches of 2019, thus matching the year 2017:

According to Japanese source.

Not far from the record 23 launches of the year 2016.

Totaling 72 launches under *Kim Jong Un*







http://archive.is/WZskn/cb7ef9655e8ab73f664da87b2ed2603a40cc6c2f.jpg ; https://archive.is/WZskn/82587a1b52711602f346be008d2228ee26d1113a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191130201756/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EKjxp_PUYAAcK0w.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191130....cn/main/content?id=204982&comments-container ; http://archive.ph/JzkYZ 
▲ 1. Recap of the last 17 launches of 2019





http://archive.ph/6W56e/1767b33980f9020f97b983ebd15ca694579326d5.jpg ; https://archive.ph/6W56e/bfa21748e76decf6eb66a67f0d04d8e8e21d87dd/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191130203218/https://i.guancha.cn/bbs/2019/11/29/20191129163702177.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191130....cn/main/content?id=204982&comments-container ; http://archive.ph/JzkYZ 
▲ 2. The 17 launches of 2017 and 2019


And latest satellite imagery revealing new activities at the Sohae Satellite Launch Center:

*Vehicle and Equipment Movement in the Sohae SLC*

2019.11.30

The movement of vehicles and equipment was confirmed in the North Korean west coast of Sohae's nearby buildings. That's in line with what the Korean intelligence said, but it's not clear if it's actually ready for a launch.

On November 1, satellite images of the French National Research Institute (CNES) and the Airbus photographed on the west coast of Sohae and released to Google Earth reveal a situation that could be interpreted as a new move.

Most notable are the objects found behind the launch pad.

If you look closely at the shadows created by the launch pad, there are some brightly colored objects. The picture is of poor quality, so you can't determine the exact number, but at least five to six are only visible.





https://archive.ph/SujJ9/aace168f7c5f4aa9214cffd9156277ce801fd940.png ; https://archive.ph/SujJ9/0ef089fccc0ca57ab9ab42e94462a0be63eca199/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191130...-9025-B4C328E3CAEF_cx0_cy2_cw0_w1023_r1_s.png ; https://www.voakorea.com/a/5186674.html 
▲ 3. Five to six new objects were captured behind the launch pad at Sohae's West Sea launch site. Many of the objects in satellite images are estimated to be vehicles and equipment.

https://www.voakorea.com/a/5186674.html​


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

@Galactic Penguin SST, How soon is "in the not distant future"? What year are we looking at?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> @Galactic Penguin SST, How soon is "in the not distant future"? What year are we looking at?





SUPARCO, as posted in the 27th October 2019 reply:

_"If this constitutes an advanced launch notice, then a space launch should be expected before three months, that is by the beginning of February 2020."_

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/north-korea-defence-forum.448499/page-57#post-11858335

By Bahman 22 seems a good start.

Then, as for an ICBM two possibilities:

• 1. The 2 meters diameters Pukguksong-4 ICBM as an incremental step follow-up to the solid propellant Pukguksong-3 SLBM of 1.7 meters diameters.
If the first stage is of ~4 meters length, the thrust should reach the ~30 ton-force.
By doubling the length to ~8 meters, the thrust could reach ~100 ton-force.
But we know from Iran that the length should even exceed the 11 meters!


Size of the Qaem rocket as per official drawings:

• Qaem SLV first stage is 3.5 meter diameter
• 2nd stage is 2 meter in diameter
• 3rd stage is 1.7 meters in diameter
• 4th stage is 1.25 meters diameter





https://archive.ph/dfeW7/40385cd56641fc6189af511aee3d631bc41ffb2b.jpg ; https://archive.ph/dfeW7/845afbe332102019dc605c98329aa24bf288f051/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191121180605/https://i.imgur.com/XSi5OFN.jpg ; https://archive.ph/O1a6R/aff2eb7704b1f356e4a5b58cfc47098abba0e68a.jpg ; https://archive.ph/O1a6R/9142d4cbd4b869b93dc21587ac83866dc693bd19/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191121165206/https://i.imgur.com/RAKB8ZP.jpg 
▲ 1. Official Qaem SLV drawings. Screen capture of the military.ir forum when accessed on 19th February 2019.



• 2. The liquid propellant Moksong-3 ICBM. It shares the Unha-9 first stage. If the civilian launcher version is tested it would be topped with the second stage already tested as Hwasong-15 ICBM, and with similar performance as the South Korean KSLV-II TLV.
Total thrust at lift-off should be 4x80 ton-forces or 320 ton-forces.






https://archive.fo/CdpFb/9d4776bce3315c761a29bdc897e945871e3af058.jpg ; https://archive.fo/CdpFb/78b07febfc759a855b1ccf2c55ece7aa9d22086d/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191023224733/https://i.imgur.com/JpOMGnZ.jpg 
▲ 2.  CGI illustration of an Unha-9 SLV at Sohae SLC LC-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> @Galactic Penguin SST, How soon is "in the not distant future"? What year are we looking at?




A new satellite image indicates North Korea may be preparing to resume engine tests at Sohae's vertical static test stand.

The image shows a large rocket/missile shipping container of about 10 meter long that was not seen at the site before Thursday.

This means that the next rocket launch will involve a new type of liquid propellant engine. Therefore the first launch could not be expected before the end of this year.





http://web.archive.org/web/20191205...2932-satellite-nk-engine-test-exlarge-169.jpg ; https://pbs.twimg.com/card_img/1202700567249899531/wS3qMTG1?format=jpg&name=600x314 
▲ 1. A new 5th December 2019 satellite image shows a large rocket/missile shipping container of about 10 meter long at the Sohae's static test stand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

China has armed North Korea to the teeth militarily, but not economically. Interesting. maybe its to keep a "leash" on this proxy-buffer-state.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> A new satellite image indicates North Korea may be preparing to resume engine tests at Sohae's vertical static test stand.
> 
> The image shows a large rocket/missile shipping container of about 10 meter long that was not seen at the site before Thursday.
> 
> This means that the next rocket launch will involve a new type of liquid propellant engine. Therefore the first launch could not be expected before the end of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20191205...2932-satellite-nk-engine-test-exlarge-169.jpg ; https://pbs.twimg.com/card_img/1202700567249899531/wS3qMTG1?format=jpg&name=600x314
> ▲ 1. A new 5th December 2019 satellite image shows a large rocket/missile shipping container of about 10 meter long at the Sohae's static test stand.



*Statement of Spokesman for Academy of National Defence Science Issued*

Pyongyang, December 8 (KCNA) -- A very important test took place at the Sohae Satellite Launching Ground on the afternoon of December 7, 2019.

The Academy of the National Defence Science of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea made a report on the results of the successful test of great significance to the Central Committee of the Workers' Party of Korea.

The results of the recent important test will have an important effect on changing the strategic position of the DPRK once again in the near future. -0-
​


*Commentary*

This only echoes the March 18th 2017 engine test, that was coined to the 80 ton-force Paektusan-1 engine.

Indeed it is very rare that North Korea celebrates an engine test. Only the previous HS-10/HS-13 main engine was previously announced, while test for dual gimballed engines for rocket second stage were never reported.

In a nutshell this test could be the one dedicated to the never tested before Paektusan-1D engine that delivers a 80-tf thrust for the incoming Unha-9 first stage, a fully-gimballed variant of the Paektusan engine series and with a single turbopump and a single-combustor.

Unlikely that at this stage, North Korea tries to test the ~150-tf to 200-tf Paektusan-2 engine that will power the future heavy launcher Unha-20/Safir-4.

Paektusan engines family

• The Paektusan-1A engines has a single-turbopump and a single-combustor. It is static. 80-tf.

• The Paektusan-1B engines has a single-turbopump and a single static combustor plus 4 swivelling verniers. 100-tf, powering the Hwasong-12 and Hwasong-14.

• The Paektusan-1C engine has a single-turbopump with two gimballed nozzles. 80-tf, powering the Hwasong-15.

• The Paektusan-1D engine fully-gimballed with a single turbopump and a single-combustor. 80-tf, powering the Unha-9/Moksong-3.

• The Paektusan-2 engine with a thrust of 150-tf to 200-tf. Powering the Unha-20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Various reports consistent with a new launch campaign. This time the never tested before powerful Unha-9 SLV, no earlier than end of January.


*North Korea’s Sohae test was of a high-output engine using liquid fuel, South Korean military says*

Dec.10,2019 17:49 KST

Launch pad at Tongchang Village incapable of solid fuel tests

The South Korean military believes that the subject of the “very important test” carried out by North Korea at its Sohae Satellite Launching Ground on Dec. 7 was a high-output engine using liquid fuel, the Hankyoreh learned on Dec. 9. The military has reserved its judgment on the question of whether this test will lead to a satellite launch or an intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) launch.

“The launch pad at Tongchang Village isn’t a facility capable of conducting solid fuel tests. The view of intelligence officials is that this test wasn’t related to solid fuel,” said a senior official in the South Korean military on Monday. The officials’ remarks suggest that the test may have been held at the vertical launcher at Tongchang Village, which is designed to test liquid fuel engines.

The view in some quarters is that North Korea’s test was designed to increase the engine output of the Hwasong-15 ICBM, which was tested in November 2017. During that test, North Korea unveiled what it called the “Mt. Paektu engine,” which combined two of the Hwasong-14 engines. The Mt. Paektu liquid fuel engine is based on the RD-250 twin engine developed by the Soviets. North Korea currently uses liquid fuel engines in its satellite launch vehicles and its ICBMs.

The US continues to bolster efforts to monitor movements in North Korea. The Rivet Joint RC-135W, the US’ primary plane for frequency monitoring and surveillance, flew at an elevation of 9.4km above southern Gyeonggi Province on Monday.

By Yoo Kang-moon, senior staff writer

http://english.hani.co.kr/arti/english_edition/e_northkorea/920312.html
http://archive.is/7fLoO​

*South Korea, U.S. Step up Surveillance of North Korea*

December 11, 2019 10:39

North Korea last Saturday conducted what appears to have been a liquid-fuel engine thrust test at a long-range missile launch site in [Sohae SLC] Tongchang-ri near the Chinese border.

There are signs that it has already moved a *three-stage rocket* from a missile factory in Sanum-dong in Pyongyang to an assembly facility at [Sohae SLC] Tongchang-ri.

Military authorities speculate that if [Sohae SLC] Tongchang-ri is chosen for the launch, it will be a rocket *carrying a satellite* rather than a straightforward intercontinental ballistic missile.

North Korea launched its Unha or Kwangmyongsong-class rockets from the 67 m-high fixed launch pad at [Sohae SLC] Tongchang-ri. But ICBMs have been launched from mobile launchers since 2017.

http://web.archive.org/web/20191211...e/data/html_dir/2019/12/11/2019121101218.html
http://archive.ph/qsSth​
*U.S. flies another reconnaissance plane amid tensions with North Korea: aviation tracker*

December 11, 2019

The United States again flew a surveillance aircraft over the Korean Peninsula, an aviation tracker said Wednesday, the latest in a series of flights to monitor North Korea amid growing concern Pyongyang may be preparing for a long-range rocket launch.

The RQ-4 Global Hawk was spotted over the Korean Peninsula at 52,000 feet, Aircraft Spots said on its Twitter account without specifying the exact time of the operation.

Global Hawk is a high-altitude long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle capable of performing reconnaissance missions in the air for more than 30 hours at a time. It is considered one of the most advanced intelligence-gathering platforms in the world.

In recent weeks, the U.S. has deployed several types of surveillance planes over the peninsula, including its Navy's P-3C maritime surveillance plane, the RC-135U Combat Sent, the RC-135W Rivet Joint, the RC-135S Cobra Ball aircraft and the E-8C aircraft.





http://archive.ph/hdpaF/617e55e41c4902b334f4a61bdfe51c524193670a.jpg ; https://archive.ph/hdpaF/a4a10b4271a339a62ce79b178a2c02b2d90e7fdf/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191211...a/YH/2012/12/25/PYH2012122600220034100_P4.jpg 
▲ 1. The RQ-4 Global Hawk was spotted over the Korean Peninsula at 52,000 feet.

http://web.archive.org/web/20191211...AEN20191211003700325?section=national/defense
http://archive.ph/7dZVI​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*North Korea 'Conducted Long-Range Missile Engine Test'*

December 10, 2019 12:54

South Korean military intelligence on Monday concluded tentatively that North Korea's "very important test" in Tongchang-ri near the Chinese border last week was of a new liquid-fuel engine for an intercontinental ballistic missile.

The engine is most likely intended for a modified version of the Hwasong-15 ICBM.

The South Korean military is keeping a close watch on North Korea to see whether it will launch an ICBM disguised as a space rocket as a shot across the bow of the U.S.

Military sources here said North Korea considers the test a success.

http://web.archive.org/web/20191211...e/data/html_dir/2019/12/10/2019121001617.html
http://archive.is/fjrA3​
420 seconds engine test:

*Spokesman for Academy of Defence Science of DPRK Issues Statement*

Pyongyang, December 14 (KCNA) -- Another crucial test was successfully conducted at the Sohae Satellite Launching Ground from 22:41 to 22:48 on December 13, 2019.

Our defence scientists were greatly honored to receive warm congratulations from the Central Committee of the Workers' Party of Korea on the spot.

The research successes being registered by us in defence science one after another recently will be applied to further bolstering up the reliable strategic nuclear deterrent of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea. -0-

http://kcna.kp/kcna.user.article.retrieveNewsViewInfoList.kcmsf​


----------



## Websorber

*North Korea says it conducted 'another crucial test' at satellite launch site*
*https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20191214001351325?platform=hootsuite*

*



*


----------



## Websorber

*First North Korean SRBM test of 2020*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235111938058866688

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Websorber

*Kim Jong Un Guides Another Firepower Strike Drill*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237636013343887360


----------



## Aasimkhan

Websorber said:


> *North Korea says it conducted 'another crucial test' at satellite launch site*
> *https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20191214001351325?platform=hootsuite*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


boy do i love this man


----------



## Websorber

*KN-24 launch March 21*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242195450062610432


----------



## Websorber

*Preliminary Assessment of the KN-24 Missile Launches*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243076311784075264


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

According to recent satellite imagery taken on 5th April 2020, North Korea has conducted the first solid-propellant [Pukguksong-4] intercontinental ballistic missile cold-launch test in which the missile is expelled by gas and the rocket engine ignited after the missile clears the tube.

First step before any test launch. Expect the completion of the program before the end of this year!





____ 
▲ 1. Satellite imagery taken on 5th April 2020 showing that North Korea has conducted the first solid-propellant [Pukguksong-4] intercontinental ballistic missile cold-launch test.





___ 
▲ 2. Most auspicious year of 2020 with the new North-Korean Topol-class ICBM to be test-launched within months!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> According to recent satellite imagery taken on 5th April 2020, North Korea has conducted the first solid-propellant [Pukguksong-4] intercontinental ballistic missile cold-launch test in which the missile is expelled by gas and the rocket engine ignited after the missile clears the tube.
> 
> First step before any test launch. Expect the completion of the program before the end of this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____
> ▲ 1. Satellite imagery taken on 5th April 2020 showing that North Korea has conducted the first solid-propellant [Pukguksong-4] intercontinental ballistic missile cold-launch test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> ▲ 2. Most auspicious year of 2020 with the new North-Korean Topol-class ICBM to be test-launched within months!


Major thanks to China and Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flowerfan2020

925boy said:


> Major thanks to China and Russia.


You are very welcome.


----------



## 925boy

flowerfan2020 said:


> You are very welcome.


I'm not North Korea. thanks.


----------



## flowerfan2020

925boy said:


> I'm not North Korea. thanks.


Oh, so you just realized you not Korean so get the fuxk out their business, Jerk.


----------



## 925boy

flowerfan2020 said:


> Oh, so you just realized you not Korean so get the fuxk out their business, Jerk.


how about you get the fuk out of my posts you dont like? thanks!


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

So what's going on with the Kim Jong Boom? He dead or nah? Any North Koreans in here?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

> France Sparks The First Global Arms Race In Outer Space V1.0
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/north-korea-defence-forum.448499/page-55#post-11693348



*Update V1.1a.(11th June 2020) here:*


*France Sparks The First Global Arms Race In Outer Space V1.1a*

First edited 3 August 2019; Updated 11 June 2020

Table of Contents

1. Introduction
2. The 1966 Outer Space Treaty 
3. Prerequisite for Space to Ground Capabilities
4. The Chain Reaction's Contenders
4.1. The Four Major Space Powers 
4.1.1. France
4.1.2. Russia
4.1.3. The U.S.
4.1.3.1. Starlink Updated 11 June 2020
4.1.4. China 
4.1.4.1. China's Orbital Solar-powered Laser/Maser Updated 4 December 2019
4.2. The Four Minor Space Powers 
4.2.1. India, Israel

Part 2 

4.2.2. North Korea
4.2.3. Iran
4.3. The Outsider 
4.3.1. Japan
5. Conclusion

*1. Introduction*

On 25 July 2019, France's Defence Minister has stated that in order to catch up with the great space powers, Paris would invest 700 millions Euros to deploy high power space based lasers by 2023.

With 2 billions Euros annual budget in space military, France still lags behind the U.S. (50 billions), China (10 billions) and Russia (4 billions). 

These offensive weapons would include machine guns to destroy solar panels of approaching enemy spacecrafts, a clear reference to Russia's 2017 Louch-Olympe satellite that was caught marauding near the Franco-Italian Athena-Fidus military communications satellite.

But also laser to destroy enemy spacecrafts' solar pannel and optics. 

Most important, stressing the use of adapative optics, Paris has reveal its intention to give its space assets a true space to ground capability!

To control all these new space platforms constituting a new Space Defence Force, Macron, speaking on 13 July 2019 ahead of Bastille Day celebrations, said that a new dedicated command would be formed in September.

In a chain reaction, sparked by France's decision, all the members of the Elite Club of Space Superpowers are expected to announce the deployment of their own Space to Ground assets within months to come. 

*2. The 1966 Outer Space Treaty *

France has ratified the treaty in 1967.

The Outer Space Treaty provides the basic framework on international space law, including the following principles:

•the exploration and use of outer space shall be carried out for the benefit and in the interests of all countries and shall be the province of all mankind;
Obviously space development was military since day one, even before 1966 and to this day. ​•outer space shall be free for exploration and use by all States;
Obviously, North Korea and Iran, and to a lesser extend China before 2010, are not allowed to benefit from space development by the West. ​•States shall not place nuclear weapons or other weapons of mass destruction in orbit or on celestial bodies or station them in outer space in any other manner;
Obviously, WMDs are orbiting in outer space, the Soviet FOB nukes being only a very small part of them.​•the Moon and other celestial bodies shall be used exclusively for peaceful purposes;
Obviously, both the U.S. and Japan have tested kinetic weapons on asteroids.​•States shall be liable for damage caused by their space objects; 
Obviously, the U.S. never did, hiding behind a convenient craftily fabricated 'Bermuda Triangle' and 'UFO' hoaxes as smoke screens! Nor did China, Russia and Europe for all the rocket stages falling over Cambodia, Brazil, Myanmar, French Polynesia, etc.​•States shall avoid harmful contamination of space and celestial bodies.
Obviously, as outer space environment is highly radioactive, nuclear reactors don't really add much radiations!​
In a nutshell, The Outer Space Treaty was and is a total farce from A to Z.

*3. Prerequisite for Space to Ground Capabilities*

Only the top four major space powers of the most elite club of Space to Ground Capable Nations could deploy such assets, that requires the most challenging scientific skills to overcome the numerous technological hurdles.

•Directed Energy Weapons (D.E.W.) such as Lasers must be of no less than several hundreds of kW and up to several MW in output.

•With intensities of several hundreds of kW output, the power generation is key, be it chemical, nuclear or even solar. 

•Adaptive Optics (A.O.) are necessary to counter distortions from the atmospheric turbulence.

•To brute-force with several MW power outputs and above will only result in backscattering, ionization and breakdown of the atmospheric molecules. Thus the additional technological solutions needed to circumvent this major hurdle: pulsed laser, etc.

•Large optical aperture are necessary to achieve the resolution required for acquisition and identification of ground targets, and conduct the tracking and the engagement: decametric size.

•The total mass is limited by the payload capacity of the space launchers: above several 20 tons.

•The total volume is also limited by space launchers, therefore space docking capability might be necessary: spacelab size.

•An orbital fleet is necessary to increase the total coverage, especially if 24/7 worldwide coverage is needed: more than 30.

*4. The Chain Reaction's Contenders*

*4.1. The Four Major Space Powers *

*4.1.1. France*

France has conducted research on Adaptive Optics for military applications since the 1986s, and ASAT Lasers for years.

Launched in 14th May 2009, ESA’s Herschel telescope was the largest mirror flown in space. This 3.5 m-diameter reflector was built by the French silicon carbide manufacturer Boostec.

France has a current payload capability of less than 20 tons into LEO with its Arian 5 launchers. Arian 6 will slightly increase it payload to 21 tons by 2021.

France has mastered space docking technologies, and could assemble several modules to form large DEW complex with a total mass under 100 tons. 

France has mastered miniaturized nuclear powerplant, such as those used in its submarine fleet. 

France has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, in the Galileo global navigation satellite system (GNSS) program. In 2021, it will launch the CERES triplets.

700 millions Euros have been allocated for developing space weapons by 2023.

To operate these Space DEW France plans to set up its own space force, the “Air and Space Army,” as part of the French Air Force. The new organization will be based in Toulouse, but it’s not clear if the Air and Space Army will remain part of the French Air Force or become its own service branch. 






http://web.archive.org/web/20190803...send-into-space-combat-lasers-why-735x400.jpg ; https://archive.is/pOi8I/f908a34a9aafc8e75fe03bc476c76f32780b43bd.jpg ; https://tech-news.websawa.com/france-plans-to-send-into-space-combat-lasers-why/
▲ 1. France's Space to Ground Laser by 2023, artistic illustration. July 2019. 


*4.1.2. Russia*

As the target of Paris's announcement, Russia is expected to be the first to react, and before the year's end (2019).

More over, Russia inherits from the Soviet-era first DEW platform launched on 15 May 1987, during the maiden flight of the heavy lift launcher Energia.

"Skif-DM" 17F19DM ("Скиф-ДМ" 17Ф19ДМ), disguised under the official name "Polyus", or Mir-2 (Peace-2) Soviet Space Station.

Polyus was the Soviet response to the project "Star Wars" launched by the American president Reagan. It was to be in fact a space combat laser station.

Due to a series of failures of Energia during the launch, Polyus would not enter orbit but crash in the Pacific Ocean.

In the middle of the year 1985 it did not seem difficult to make a spacecraft of 100 tons.

Then it was ordered to be transformed to a spacecraft with a length of almost 37 m and a diameter of 4.1 m weighting nearly 80 t and including 2 principal sections: the small service block, and the larger targeting module.
Fitted with a megawatt-class carbon-dioxide laser, Polyus was covered by an optically black shroud and it was suspected that this may have been radar absorptive as well.

After the failed launch, studies for another space station of 100 tons were then started.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808172426/http://www.buran-energia.net/img/polious-animation.gif ; https://archive.fo/nAMpN/8821cbd4e7d75264f08a388646aa80538e36c047.gif ; http://www.buran.ru/htm/cargo.htm
▲ 2. Launched on 15 May 1987, from Baikonur Cosmodrome Site 250, Polyus would have been the core module of the new MIR-2 (Peace-2) Soviet space station. The Polyus military testbed was the first disclosed orbital directed energy platform, fitted with a megawatt-class carbon-dioxide laser.
Polyus was covered by an optically black shroud and it was suspected that this may have been radar absorptive as well.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808175040if_/http://www.buran.ru/images/jpg/skif-16.jpg ; https://archive.fo/GhocZ/a1076e2406430844ff7c29a4373431d3ac029b25.jpg ; http://www.buran.ru/htm/cargo.htm 
▲ 3. Crew docking with Mir-2 (Peace-2) space combat laser station.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808175231if_/http://www.buran.ru/images/jpg/skif-11.jpg ; https://archive.fo/zpXZ7/081a1b22a836de2e5e3b391e96f09c3c479c2cd7.jpg ; http://www.buran.ru/htm/cargo.htm
▲ 4. Mir-2 (Peace-2) space combat laser station engaging an orbital target.

The Soviet Topaz-II power system is a 5-6 kWe space nuclear system that is based on thermionic power conversion.

Its development was curtailed after 1989. As an alternative to chemical lasers, an electric powered laser of the 100s kW or MW class would necessitate to upscale the nuclear plant, or to couple powerful battery banks.

The Araks satellite was the closest, the Soviet space industry came to matching the optical systems of the U.S. military KH-11 Space Telescope and its Hubble civilian equivalent. Launched on June 6th 1997, with a Cassegrain telescope main mirror's diameter of 1.5 meters.


Russia has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, such as the GLONASS global navigation satellite system (GNSS) program.

Russia no longer operates the Energia launcher. Currently the Proton-M allows to place a 22 tons payload into LEO, and 24.5 tons with the Angara A5.

Several launches would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of 100 tons. 

To operate these space DEW, the Russian Space Forces have been reestablished following the 1st August 2015 merger between the Russian Air Force and the Russian Aerospace Defence Forces. The Russian Space Forces were originally formed on 10th August 1992.


*4.1.3. The U.S.*

The U.S. will mechanically react to the Russian move. Currently the only power to have deployed DEW in earth orbits, the only hurdle will be economic, with more than 22 trillion dollars of debt, making it a virtual beggar, dependent of the Chinese and Japanese financial godsends. 

Moreover, the U.S. will continue its *beggar bowl's world tour*, as long as it needs to import Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.) from China and the other R.E.E. exporters of the B.R.I.V.S. (Brazil, Russia, India, Vietnam, South Africa), only to stay afloat in the space arms race.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808...img7/fs/Trumbeggarbowlworltour.1565277584.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=d774ae55fb03e91fb700ad165d3930f5
▲ 5. With more than 22 trillion dollars of debt, the U.S. will continue its *beggar bowl's world tour*, and as long as it needs to import Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.) from China. 

The concept of Adaptive Optics (A.O.) was first proposed in a 1953 paper by astronomer Horace Babcock.

In the late 1960's and early 1970's, the U.S. military and aerospace communities built the first significant adaptive optics systems to target laser on orbiting satellites from the ground.

In the 1973s, the USAF Airborne Laser Laboratory (ALL), a modified NKC-135A aircraft, was the first test platform for airborne High Energy Laser (HEL) research. 
Its carbon dioxide gas dynamic laser power output was 480 kW at 10,6 μm, able to direct a heat flux density of 100 W/cm² on a 1 km target, such as AIM-9 missiles and drones.

Lacking an Adaptive Optics system, the ALL was limited by atmospheric turbulence.

In 1984, the Space Based Laser (SBL) program was cancelled due to technological and political difficulties.

With a range of 4'000 km (up to 12'000 km), a spot size of 0.3 to 1.0 meter at focus, this orbital combat system would have weighted 35 tons and orbited at 800-1'300 km altitude. With an orbit inclination of 40°, giving a coverage per satellite of about a tenth of the earth's surface, thus requiring a 20 satellites configuration for global world coverage.

The 8 meter mirror is segmented so that it can be folded inside a launch vehicle and unfurled in orbit like flower petals. 

Its deuterium-fluoride laser at 2.7 mm would have produced an 5-10 MW output. 

Ground 100 kW weapons also exist, such as the High Energy Laser Tactical Vehicle Demonstrator (HEL TVD) program managed by the U.S. Army Space and Missile Defense Command/Army Forces Strategic Command’s (USASMDC/ARSTRAT). 

The HEL TVD is designed to counter drones, rockets, artillery, and mortars (C-RAM/UAS).

The high energy laser system represents very low operating costs, as it requires only fuel to complete its mission, with an average cost per kill of approximately $30. There is no ordnance logistics burden, as with conventional weapons.





https://archive.vn/AjR65/d8dba78f4acb8f449724fc2278da1b53ea7b693e.jpg ; https://archive.vn/AjR65/74c567ed69cb05a8445c97e5657118ed44c91cd1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190722...m/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/hel-tvd_1021.jpg ; https://archive.fo/AjR65/d8dba78f4acb8f449724fc2278da1b53ea7b693e.jpg ; https://defense-update.com/20190515_hel-tvd-2.html
▲ 6. Team Dynetics 100kW-class high energy laser contract for U.S. Army. May 2019 

Of course, these tactical ranges will need to be extended to several hundred of km to several thousand of km, in order to be useful from LEO. The aperture of the optics will also needed to be increased to decametric size. Aperture of 2.4 m optics and above have been orbited such as the Program 1010.

Thus the need of and uprated powerplant. Nuclear energy is the best option for this electric driven laser, keeping in mind that there is no oxygen for fuel generated electricity in earth orbit.

The U.S. fission space reactor SP-100, although cancelled, could provide 100 kW electric power, with as little as 140 kg of Uranium 235, and a reactor mass of 5.42 tons.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190803145518if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/U.1564844096.jpg ; https://archive.fo/czvrr/ea1c7e73d369a58c4fd9ea4022d375b43d2e88d4.jpg 
▲ 7. The U.S. SP-100 fission space reactor can generate 100 kW electric power. 

In comparison, the four sets of arrays of the International Space Station (I.S.S.) are capable of generating 84 to 120 kilowatts of electricity. Each of the eight solar arrays is 112 feet long by 39 feet wide. A solar array's wingspan of 240 feet (73 meters).

The Falcon-Heavy can deliver payloads of 63 tons into LEO. Payload fairing can house a payload of 12 m long 4.6 m diameter cylinder with 5 more meters on top but with decreased conical diameter thus totalling 17 m.

Enough for any large truck-sized DEW module.

The U.S. has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, such as the NOSS triplets and the GPS global navigation satellite system (GNSS) program.

To operate these space DEW, under the proposal approved by President Trump in May 2019, the U.S. Space Force would be organized under the Department of the Air Force. 

*4.1.3.1. Starlink *

The Starlink dual-use civilian-military all solar-powered Megawatt-level space-based orbital microwaves (12 GHz-75 GHz) DEW platform project was officially launched in 2018, and its total mass of 3'120 tons requires the use of multiple powerful Falcon-9 launches.

To finally circumvent all the previous challenges of power output (at least 10 MW per target strike), range (no more than 550 km from target), mass (totaling 700 tons made of 20 platform of 35 tons), heat flux density (100 W/cm²), spot size at focus (0.3-1.0 m), the Starlink program has simply multiplied the number of platforms to 12'000 units for the first phase of its planned deployment.

Each satellites with a mass of 260 kg, and powered by solar panels, are fitted with four powerful phased array antenna thus enabling to track targets with beam steering and beam forming.

The total orbited mass exceeds 7 times that of the previous 1984 SBL concept.

To allow the weapon system to engage more ground targets, the phase two and three will add 15'000 more platforms each, up to a total of 42'000 within years.

It is by combining the beams of each platforms, that the critical threshold of 100 W/cm² heat flux density at focus point can be achieved. This staggering 42'000 number of platform is not an overkill but is really needed to compensate for all the losses due to external atmospheric conditions, line of sight, etc.

By looking at a very crude estimation of the number of platforms that will have a line of sight of 550 km range at any point of the earth (excluding the polar regions), at any time 24/7/365, the number reaches 170. 

This estimate was made by loading all the official orbital elements or Two Line Element Set (TLE) available online and published by the the U.S. North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD).

But this Master Catalogue only comprises 25'000 tracked orbital objects. 

We counted manually 340 satellites over the horizon at an elevation above 50 degreee, thas is within the 550 km range.

Of course the Starlink satellites are only orbiting in LEO not in GEO nor in HEO.





http://archive.is/4Z9C5/d9ee0415426f4b81317e94684e7eee9e83e9f6b3.jpg ; https://archive.is/4Z9C5/a1043a8b0d8234833ae4bd4cf877815ec3f97ef4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200611081949/https://i.imgur.com/1WWVKjr.jpg 
▲ 8. Number of platforms that have a line of sight of 550 km range at any point of the earth (excluding the polar regions), at any time: for a 25'000 array, no less than 340 satellites over the horizon at an elevation above 50 degree.

The total number of platforms of a completed Starlink array of 42'000 satellites within striking range of any point on earth reaches therefore 1190.

This means that each of the 1190 satellites within striking range would have to beam 8'400 W output for a total combined 10 MW to the ground target, largely enough to reach a heat flux density of above 100 W/cm² threshold, thus ensuring an instant kill of any soft target. 

While these ground targets are subjected to weather conditions, the interception of ballistic missiles, including intercontinental ones (ICBM) are even made all-weather since the missiles would reach the higher altitudes above the layers of clouds and even rise into space.

The use of composite material such as carbon fibers in modern rocket casings renders ballistic missiles specially vulnerable to the Starlink strikes.

In a sense, Trump is about to finally complete the 1980's SDI initiative of President Reagan known as Star Wars, breaking the Mutual Destruction Doctrine (MAD) imposed by the Russians and that had prevailed since the Cold War era, making the deterrence of the Russian nuclear arsenal totally irrelevant in the 21th century, as well as the still in the making of the Iranians.

*4.1.4. China*

Under the U.S. unveiled threats, in response, China would have no other option but to place its own fleet of DEW into space.

Wang Ganchang is the founder of Chinese laser fusion technology. In 1964 the Shanghai Optical Machinery Institute (上海光机所) developed a high-power 10 MW output laser. As an advocate of nuclear energy, he made with four nuclear experts in October 1978 the proposition to develop China's nuclear power. 

In March 3rd, 1986, Wang Ganchang, Wang Dayan, Yang Jiachi and Chen Fangyun first proposed in a letter (《关于跟踪世界战略性高科技发展的建议》) to the Chinese government to launch researches covering lasers, microwaves, and electromagnetic pulse weapons. The plan would be adopted in November of that year under the code name Project 863 (“863计划”).

China has produced several examples of road-mobile laser weapons.
The Silent Hunter 30-100kW vehicle-based laser weapon system has a maximum range of 4km. Its laser beam can cut through a 5mm steel sheet from 1km away, or five layers of 2mm steel sheets from 800m away, according to its developer China Poly Technologies. It was first unveiled at the South African Air Show in 2016.

For Space to Ground missions, the ranges and powers will need to be uprated several fold.

The Gaofen-3 SAR satellite's solar pannels, made of triple-junction Gallium-Arsenide cells delivers a peak power of 15 kW. That is far below the several 100 kW required. The use of a nuclear powerplant might though not be necessary if powerful battery banks are used.
Chinese companies such as Shenzhen's BYD are already world leaders in producing batteries with higher discharge rates needed for accelerations in electric bus and with one charge lasting almost 300kms or a full day’s operation.

China has also stated that it will develop and launch the Xuntian (巡天) Space Telescope with a two-meter-diameter main mirror, co-orbiting with the country's first space station, and dock with it for refueling as well as maintenance and exchange, around 2020.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808.../2018-06/04/xuntian-cmsa-weibo-lin-xiaoyi.jpg ; https://archive.fo/iZfi4/239daa0174a26c89007e4b8660fc6ce696a38f0a.jpg 
▲ 9. China's Xuntian (巡天) Space Telescope with a two-meter-diameter primary mirror.

China has produced the world largest aspheric mirror for primarily space military applications: "such a [space platform] can be used to observe low earth orbit satellites of other countries and to [identify, track and target their] missile launches."
The 4.03-meter diameter mirror with a mass of 1.6 tonnes is made of silicon carbide (SiC) by the Changchun Institute of Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808...tive/city/20180821/W020180821598981263327.png ; https://archive.is/bx8qA/7e47a16d76ebbd865cb25370d3dbe349d5711449.png ; http://news.cnr.cn/native/city/20180821/W020180821598981263327.png ; http://news.cnr.cn/native/city/20180821/t20180821_524338099.shtml ; https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2494272-1-1.html ; http://www.globaltimes.cn/Portals/0...8-23/578fd340-828c-499a-b24a-79b72daee939.jpg 
▲ 10. The high-precision silicon carbide aspheric mirror with a diameter of 4.03 meters developed by the Changchun Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences is the largest single-crystal silicon carbide mirror in the world. 2018-08-21 

According to some source, China's Gaofen-11 surveillance satellite's telescope has a 1.8 meter diameter aperture primary mirror. The same technology for coating the telescope primary mirror with protected aluminium layer could be used for 2.4 meter diameter aperture mirrors.

The research and development on Adaptive Optics (AO) in China began in 1979. In 1980, the first laboratory on AO in China was established in the Institute of Optics and Electronics (IOE), Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). 

In May 2016, the Institute of Optronics Technology of the Chinese Academy of Science has tested an Adaptive Optics key technology for a 1.8 meter diameter aperture telescope. In closed-loop, the resolution has reached 1.7 times the diffraction limit.

Therefore, this major breakthrough has been awarded the first prize of the National Invention Prize For National Defence 2017. This Adaptive Optics has then been tested onboard the Chang'e 5-T1 lunar probe, allowing to achieve a lunar ground resolution of 0.97 meter.


By 2020, China's CZ-504 space launcher will have a payload capability of 25 tons in LEO.

China has already mastered rendez-vous and space docking with its Tiangong-1 and Tiangong-2 program.

Several launches would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of under 100 tons. 

By 2030, the CZ-9 SLV would allow payload of 140 tons in LEO.

China has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, such as the YAOGAN triplets, and the BEIDOU global navigation satellite system (GNSS). 

China has no dedicated Space Force, contradicting Japanese RUMINT. But this will be the case once a fleet of space DEWs starts to be launched into orbit.

Thus the pole position for China in initiating the space breakaway.


*4.1.4.1. China's Orbital Solar-powered Laser/Maser*

The first dual-use civilian-military solar-powered Megawatt-level space-based orbital laser/maser platform project is officially launched, and its mass of 200 tons will require the use of the most powerful CZ-9 launcher:



> *China to build space-based solar power station by 2035*
> 
> December 02, 2019
> 
> XIAMEN, Dec. 2 -- China plans to accomplish a 200-tonne megawatt-level space-based solar power station by 2035, according to the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).
> 
> The space-based solar power station would capture the sun's energy that never makes it to the planet, said Wang Li, a CAST research fellow with the program, when attending the sixth China-Russia Engineering Forum held last week in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province.
> 
> The energy is converted to microwaves or lasers and then beamed wirelessly back to the Earth's surface for human consumption, Wang said.
> 
> "We hope to strengthen international cooperation and make scientific and technological breakthroughs so that humankind can achieve the dream of limitless clean energy at an early date," Wang said.
> 
> Compared with traditional fossil energy, which has been increasingly exhausted and is responsible for severe environmental issues, space-based solar power is more efficient and sustainable, providing a reliable power supply solution for satellites and disaster-hit areas or isolated areas on the Earth, Wang said.
> 
> The concept of collecting solar power in space was popularized by science fiction author Isaac Asimov in 1941. In 1968, Peter Glaser, an American aerospace engineer, wrote a formal proposal for a solar-based system in space.
> 
> China has proposed various sunlight collecting solutions and made a number of major breakthroughs in wireless energy transmission since the country listed space-based solar power as a key research program in 2008.
> 
> However, ambition has long been a challenge for current technology because it involves the launch and installation of numerous solar panel modules and the efficient wireless transmission of mega energy.
> 
> With an investment of 200 million yuan (28.4 million U.S. dollars), China is building a testing base in Bishan, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, for the research of high-power wireless energy transmission and its impact on the environment.
> 
> Researches in this field will spur the country's space science and innovation in emerging industries like commercial space transportations, Wang said.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20191204002159/http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/1202/c90000-9637200.html
> http://archive.is/jgXk6



This project will allow China to achieve to some extend a deterrence against the U.S. Starlink threat.

*4.2. The Four Minor Space Powers *

Behind the lead peloton, the gruppetto is a goup of minor players who have to cooperate and assist one another in order to stay in the global arms space race and avoid the elimination.

Currently, none of these nations have mastered all the prerequisite key technologies needed to deploy space to ground DEWs.

*4.2.1. India, Israel*

As India is always hell-bent in trying to catch up with some giant northern neighbour, be it with the ASAT weapon, the manned program, the lunar lander, and the space laboratory, it is highly expected that Bharat will also try very hard to deploy its own directed energy space to ground platforms.

As Israel is already at the forefront among the nations that have developed anti-ballistic missile weapons, space to ground DEW would naturally be of great strategic importance as the next layer in countering hostile incoming ballistic missiles. 

Israel's space launch vehicle Shavit can not place payload above a few hundreds of kg into LEO. Therefore, it outsources all its space launches abroad, especially in India.

India lacks advanced technological capabilities and Israel is one of its providers. In turn, what Israel lacks in developing capabilities, it simply siphons them overseas, be it in the E.U., Russia and mostly at the source, in the U.S.

The recent Indian ASAT test exemplifies this Israeli outsourcing. Originated in the U.S. and tested in India.

The Kinetic Kill Vehicle's onboard advanced terminal guidance system, featured a strap-down (non-gimballed) imaging infrared (IIR) seeker and an inertial navigation system that used ring-laser gyroscopes (RLGs).

A seeker presenting similarities with the Israeli's Arrow-3 kill vehicle one (gimballed).





http://web.archive.org/web/20190806...su/img/img7/fs/D3e9HEAWwAAgV0B.1565104030.jpg ; https://archive.fo/gRpVd/2b0ad162f63174aeafbb23f9b8eeb2221d1abaa1.jpg ; 
http://web.archive.org/web/20190810...t-rakshak.com/viewtopic.php?t=7705&start=600; https://youtu.be/KRs79t6z7fc?t=81 
▲ 11. Indian ASAT KKV's Infrared Imaging Radar (IIR) seeker.





https://archive.vn/gecjp/6211d20a5fce7c5088a1470933d8ab05edbd1f66.jpg ; https://archive.vn/gecjp/45b3ba99b1dab58b70be7138d68bbf3a7e90c79e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190806151713if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/ISRAELARROW-3.1565104618.jpg ; https://archive.fo/gecjp/6211d20a5fce7c5088a1470933d8ab05edbd1f66.jpg 
▲ 12. Israeli's Arrow-3 kill vehicle IIR seeker. Exhibition mockup. 

India's LASTEC has also developed a 10kW Chemical Oxygen Iodine Laser (COIL) and is working on developing a 30-100 kW vehicle-mounted COIL system. It is also developing a “gas dynamic high power laser-based DEW” called ‘Aditya’ project.

Two DRDO laboratories — Centre for High Energy Systems and Sciences (CHESS) and Laser Science & Technology Centre (LASTEC) — are currently working on developing the source for generating a fiber laser.

At present, the source of the fiber laser, which is the “heart of the system”, is imported from Germany.

High power microwave (HPM) device from DRDO have delivered output power of 4 MW at a frequency of 3.26GHz. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190806154039if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/Untitled13.1565106022.jpg ; https://archive.fo/oVoRE/049deaa484418b4fd0db64b55dade22d96fd2b90.jpg ; https://www.******************/foru...d-the-anti-satellite-asat-missile.2890/page-6
▲ 13. HPM device from DRDO have delivered output power of 4 MW.


India's GSLV Mk III space launcher can place 8 tons payload into 600 km LEO, 4 tons into GTO. The payload fairing is 5 meters in diameter.

The lack of payload capability can only be circumvented by developing rendez-vous and docking technologies. Several launches would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of under 100 tons. 

The planned Indian Space Station is envisaged to weigh 20 tonnes and serve as a facility where astronauts can stay for 15-20 days, and it would be placed in an orbit 400 km above earth. The time frame for launch is 5-7 years after Gaganyaan (AUG 2022).

It would be similar to the Salyut Space Laboratory with two modules.

To support the Indian Space Station program, docking technologies will be develop with an orbital platform (PS4-OP), made of the last stage of the Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle.





https://archive.fo/goM7Z/fe8ee905d3127047356e91d76c052a601f2370e2.png ; https://i.imgur.com/6Boz6It.png 
▲ 14. The 20 tons Indian Space Station, made of two modules. 

India has only demonstrated its ability to deploy regional array of 8 military satellites, with the Indian Regional Navigation Satellite System (IRNSS), but might expand it to a global constellation of 24 satellites (GINS), with the help of Israel.


















*TAGS:*
BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Get Ya Wig ʃplit said:


> So what'ʃ going on with the Kim Jong oom? Heʃ dead or nah? Any Norʒ Koreanz̪͆ in here?




Sorry. I can't hear you.

*North Korean leader's personal plane makes rare flight amid heightened tensions*

North Korea 19:54 June 17, 2020

SEOUL, June 17 (Yonhap) -- An aircraft used by North Korean leader *Kim Jong Un* flew from Pyongyang to the eastern part of the country on Wednesday, an aviation tracker said, sparking speculation that the leader may reemerge into public view for possible military action amid heightened inter-Korean tensions.

The An-148 twin-engine jet was spotted flying northeastwards at around 10:00 a.m. Wednesday, Aircraft Spot said. It said the plane's signals disappeared near North Hamkyong Province.

North Korea watchers have said that the Air Koryo plane has been used as *Kim Jong Un*'s personal aircraft in the past.

"The An-148 would be good for a short hop," a tracker operator told Yonhap News Agency, noting that *Kim Jong Un*'s other plane, IL-62, is made for longer-range trips though both are "configured to his luxurious needs."

"Honestly it's hard to tell who is aboard what plane, and when. But I did see that his An-148 flew in a north-easterly direction away from the region where his palace is," the operator said.


The rare movement of *Kim Jong Un*'s personal plane comes after North Korea warned of military action against South Korea in protest over activists' anti-DPRK leafleting across the border.

While his powerful sister, *Kim Yo Jong*, has issued a series of blistering statements against South Korea, the leader has been absent from public view for more than a week.


Given the flight direction, some say its destination might have been Sinpo on the east coast, where North Korea is believed to have been building a new submarine. It is estimated to be in the final stage of construction.

The new submarine is believed to be a 3,000-ton class vessel and may be capable of carrying three submarine-launched ballistic missiles (SLBMs).

https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20200617012500325?section=nk/nk
http://web.archive.org/web/20200617...co.kr/view/AEN20200617012500325?section=nk/nk
http://archive.vn/u5prP

Never overlook Comrade *Kim Yo Jong*'s words, the first vice department directors of the Workers Party of Korea Central Committee!





http://archive.is/17rEv/07906457204583a1e6fc41cf07c5d736595946dc.jpg ; https://archive.is/17rEv/3e6d8a796d2b950ba41481881285fc0787f93ad5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200617213259/https://i.imgur.com/kLmESse.jpg ; http://archive.vn/3NXS4/b79a30d1ba28e886784283f528468ca4f6c1c216.jpg ; https://archive.vn/3NXS4/7031e7fc1d2a31471c20db94e92350cf375618bc/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200617135951/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EaoX20WUMAAPCVm?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/Unagi_Inu_FX/status/1272856106524524546 
▲ 1. Never overlook Comrade *Kim Yo Jong*'s words, the first vice department directors of the WPK Central Committee.

*North Korea 'Built More Nuclear Warheads'*

June 17, 2020 12:37

North Korea is suspected of having built more nuclear warheads at a secret uranium enrichment facility in Kangson south of Pyongyang last year.

The Stockholm International Peace Research Institute estimates in its yearbook published Monday that North Korea had 30 to 40 nuclear warheads as of January this year, 10 more than last year's estimate.

Shannon Kile of the institute told Radio Free Asia on Tuesday that it reached the conclusion from analysis of commercial satellite images, especially vehicular movements.

Facilities like the suspected one in Kangson, which North Korea has refused to declare, were the reason for the failure of the second U.S.-North Korea summit in Hanoi in February last year. North Korean leader *Kim Jong Un* only offered to dismantle the openly known nuclear facility in Yongbyon, which is thought to be more or less out of date.

Meanwhile, the U.S. Navy has deployed three aircraft carriers in the Pacific. The USS Ronald Reagan and Theodore Roosevelt are patrolling the western Pacific, which encompasses the Korean Peninsula and the South China Sea, and the USS Nimitz is sailing towards Asia after leaving San Diego, its home port.

Their simultaneous presence "represents the biggest deployment of U.S. aircraft carriers in the Pacific since 2017 -- when tensions with North Korea over Pyongyang's nuclear weapons program were at their peak," CNN said.

http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2020/06/17/2020061702272.html
http://web.archive.org/web/20200616...arms-control-bleak-new-sipri-yearbook-out-now
http://archive.vn/Flezq



This Western estimate of 40 nuclear warhead is less than half of what the North Koreans have unofficially disclosed through their South Korean channel (자주시보) of 100 targeted nuclear warheads.


Meanwhile, satellite image have caught a new 16 m long object at North Korea’s Sinpo South Shipyard, taken on 27th May 2020.





http://archive.is/vgbFs/8d873a0460e74a407c6f73429e7431bf6252793f.jpg ; https://archive.is/vgbFs/8b5f7239ab449215a8e7da94299aac42d5ddcaf1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200604...Sinpo-Upd-20-0529_20-0527-Planet-1024x986.jpg 
▲ 2. Satellite image of a new 16 m long object at North Korea’s Sinpo South Shipyard, taken on 27th May 2020.

By expanding the Pukguksong-3 SLBM image to the size of the new satellite imagery's object, that is 16 meter long, is was confirmed that a launch tube of such dimension could perfectly carry inside an upsized SLBM, called Pukguksong-4:





http://archive.vn/Y3OzJ/e2a4733736f8facccf2c1b5893deb906d0a7b9cf.jpg ; https://archive.vn/Y3OzJ/5ac00689bd8f33dc8485cb1d4df259162845badc/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200610090459/https://i.imgur.com/oJByOVb.jpg 
▲ 3. North Korean Pukguksong-3 and Pukguksong-4 SLBM.

An imminent test-launch of this SLBM is therefore the most likely, as Iran's IRGC is also expected to launch the Noor-2 satellite on a new all-solid-propellant rocket within two weeks!

Confirmed by the deployment of Patriot Advanced Capability-3, or PAC-3, missile interceptors by Japan on 17th June 2020:



> 防衛省敷地内に「PAC3展開」　菅官房長官、朝鮮半島情勢の対応を問われ
> 
> 2020年6月17日 11時44分
> 
> 菅義偉官房長官は17日午前の記者会見で、緊張する朝鮮半島情勢への日本政府の対応を問われた際に、東京・市ケ谷の防衛省敷地内に航空自衛隊の地上配備型迎撃ミサイル「PAC3」を展開していることを明らかにした。菅氏は「PAC3を市ケ谷のグラウンドに展開していることは事実だが、その展開の目的については部隊の運用に関わる事柄であるので、お答えは控えたい」と述べた。【秋山信一】
> 
> 
> *PAC3 deployment on the premises of the Ministry of Defense, Chief Cabinet Secretary Kan, asked to respond to the situation on the Korean Peninsula*
> 
> At the press conference on the morning of 17th, Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshii Suga was asked to respond to the tense situation on the Korean Peninsula by the Japanese government. PAC3 has been revealed. Mr. Suga said, "It is true that we are deploying PAC3 on the ground in Ichigaya, but the purpose of the deployment is a matter related to the operation of the troops, so I will refrain from answering. [Shinichi Akiyama]
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20200617213702/https://mainichi.jp/articles/20200617/k00/00m/010/082000c
> http://archive.vn/FKz4R



















*TAGS:*
BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *North Korea's First SSBN*
> 
> North Korea is currently building simultaneously two new classes of submarines: two conventional propulsion SSBs, and one to possibly two SSNs.
> 
> The "Narval" Class (일각고래: ILGAKKOLAE) SSB is the first test bed for multiple ballistic missile launch tubes (up to 6 Pukguksong-1 SLBMs).
> These 3,000-ton-class subs are currently under construction at the shipyards in Sinpo and Chongjin. They are about 76 meters long, and the hull are smaller than 10 meters in diameter. No anechoic tiles are to be applied.
> 
> The first plan for a North Korean SSB with multiple ballistic missile launch tubes was started in 1995.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jajusibo.com/imgdata/jajuilbo_com/201409/2014091544327088.jpg ; http://jajusibo.com/sub_read.html?uid=35337&section=sc2&section2=
> ▲ 1. This photo was taken on April 25, 1995, when General *Kim Jong Il* received the report of Kim Kwang Jin, the first deputy head of the People's Armed Forces, in front of the new submarine model. In April 1995, surprisingly, North Korea was also pursuing the construction of a nuclear-attack submarine using its own technology.
> 
> 
> According to the following source, we should see the first sea trial by 9th September 2019. And probably delayed from the initial 2018 anniversary date as it was a crucial peace negociation year.
> 
> 
> 
> IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 30 August 2016
> 
> the construction of a new class of submarine ... to be completed by 9 September 2018 to mark the 70th anniversary of the founding of the nation, would be capable of firing two or three ballistic missiles, said the paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 10 meters diameter ring is related to the "Stingray" Class SSNs (a name I choosed for more clarity). Anechoic tiles should be expected. An improved classified screw is designed for lowering the cavitation.
> The two SSN are 10,000-ton-class submarines built in the shipyard in Sinpo, South Hamkyong Province, and the first test beds for nuclear powered submarines.
> 
> The third class to be built will be the merger of these two classes, as the final "Orca" class SSBN (a name I choosed for more clarity). It will carry 14 Pukguksong-3 SLBMs with striking range above 4000 km. This project was started in 2012. Ensuring stealthyness will be critical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/oXw05ph.jpg ; http://www.iranmilitaryforum.net/index.php?topic=15754.msg123025#msg123025 ; http://english.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=9103081864
> ▲ 2. Undated image of an Iranian "Orca" class SSBN, with 14 SLBM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/north-korea-defence-forum.448499/page-55#post-11699932
Click to expand...




*21 June 2020 Update*

Based on new recent artistic illustrations circulated on the internet, the following update was made.

The "Narval" Class (일각고래: ILGAKKOLAE) SSB is the first test bed for multiple ballistic missile launch tubes. Up to 6 Pukguksong-3 SLBMs of ~1.4 m diameter, ~8 m long and ~2'500-3'600 km range, with launch tubes extending in the sail.
These 3,000-ton-class subs are currently under construction at the shipyards in Sinpo and Chongjin. They are about 76 meters long, and the hull are smaller than 10 meters in diameter. No anechoic tiles are to be applied.





http://archive.is/ToL5e/b88b254b5e85b099ee3c3a07ad9386df95f89b61.jpg ; https://archive.is/ToL5e/f2cfe272928885cd31357fd0abdbcd14ab78600f/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200621160548/https://i.imgur.com/xReajfx.jpg 
▲ 1. The "Narval" Class (일각고래: ILGAKKOLAE) SSB is the first test bed for multiple ballistic missile launch tubes (up to 6 Pukguksong-3 SLBMs). June 2020. 


Recent Japanese 3D-printed scale models have disclosed 3 generations of North Korean submarines:

• The Romeo Class SS.

• The 'Narval' Class (일각고래: ILGAKKOLAE) SSB is the first test bed for multiple ballistic missile launch tubes (up to 6 Pukguksong-3 SLBMs).

• The future SSBN. The third class to be built will be the merger of two previous classes: the 10 meters diameter 'Stingray' Class SSN and the 'Narval Class SSB, as the final 'Orca' class SSBN (a name I choosed for more clarity). It will carry up to 16 Pukguksong-4 SLBMs of ~2.3 m diameter and ~12 m long, with a striking range of some 10'000 km. This project was started in 2012. Ensuring stealthyness will be critical.





http://archive.is/0gch6/0ab4db4b0acfb9987ba473582a2cb29e789ccee8.jpg ; https://archive.is/0gch6/c889932acf5f253ce81c53d8b5d3cb45135b5bfb/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200621160449mp_/https://i.imgur.com/G3dxAys.jpg 
▲ 2. Scale models disclosing 3 generations of North Korean submarines: the future SSBN, the 'Narval' Class (일각고래: ILGAKKOLAE) SSB, and the Romeo Class SS. June 2020. 
























*TAGS:*
BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> This North Korean soldier may not be an adult but a child soldier. North Korea uses child soldiers, as far as I know.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/north-korea-defence-forum.448499/page-56#post-11784718




Again a total misconception due to the heavy brainwashing conducted by the CIA wire pulled media 24/7/365.

The sad reallity is that the U.S. troops used child soldiers kidnaped in Japan to fight Koreans at the front line during the 1950-1953 U.S. War On Korea.

This is like a guilty part filling the suit first!

*US troops used Japanese minors to fight in Korean war, documents reveal *

• US troops took some 60 Japanese civilians to Korea in the opening stages of the war, documents from the US National Archives reveal
• A 12-year-old boy was among some minors involved in combat, researchers from the Mainichi newspaper found

Published: 6:00pm, 23 Jun, 2020

Top-secret documents filed in the US National Archives show that some 60 Japanese civilians were taken to Korea by US troops in the opening stages of the Korean war, with at least four minors – including a boy aged 12 – involved in combat operations.

There have been reports previously that Japanese pilots who fought in WWII went on to serve with US units during the Korean war, which broke out 70 years ago this Thursday, but the information in the newly discovered documents has come as a surprise to researchers – particularly that Japanese children took part in the fighting.

The files were found in the US archives in January by researchers from the centre-left Mainichi newspaper. They reveal that of the 60 male Japanese civilians who were taken to the Korean peninsula
in the first month after North Korean troops invaded the South, 18 were under the age of 20 and four of these minors took part in combat.

The files contain 843 pages of paperwork, including interviews with the 60 Japanese men and boys, as well as their personal details, such as identity photographs and their fingerprints.

Of the 60, the oldest was 51 years old, and 46 of the total were under the age of 30. The youngest was listed as being nine years old.

Most were listed as staff on US bases, although 12 had no occupations listed, including six children. Three of the children claimed they had travelled to Korea as “mascots” for US military units. A child aged 13 said that both his parents had been killed in the atomic bomb attack on Hiroshima in 1945, while a nine-year-old orphan said he was from Shimane Prefecture, in the far southwest of Japan.

The records also show that 27 of the 60 Japanese were issued with weapons, either guns or knives, with 18 reporting that they used them in fighting North Korean troops. Four people, including a boy of 12, claimed to have killed enemy soldiers.

Most of the men and boys are listed as having returned to Japan
in January and February 1951, although the documents also include a death certificate for a man named Shigeji Hiratsuka. Another man, Yoshiwara Minefumi, is also listed as missing in Korea. The documents do not include the men’s addresses in Japan.

“The key controversy surrounding these documents is going to be that minors appear to have been taken to Korea by US troops,” said James Brown, a professor of international relations at the Tokyo campus of Temple University.

“By 1950, there were large numbers of Japanese working for the US military here and, from the US point of view, maybe it did not seem very different taking them to work with them in Korea,” he said. “But taking children to a war zone is much more controversial.”

It is unlikely that the full story of how children were taken to Korea will come out, Brown said, but it is possible that US troops who had “adopted” orphans into their units simply believed it would be best to take the children with them. The alternative would have been to leave them to a very uncertain fate in post-war Japan, he said.

How a 12-year-old boy others subsequently ended up in a front line fighting North Korean troops is a completely different matter, he said.

“I’m sure the opening days and weeks of the war were chaotic, but the US military had fought its way through the Pacific war not long before and this was a professional army,” he said. “It is difficult to understand how things were so chaotic that kids of 12 were fighting alongside professional soldiers.”

A spokesperson for the Ministry of Defence in Japan declined to comment on the report.

https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/poli...nese-minors-fight-korean-war-documents-reveal 


























*TAGS:*
BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Again a total misconception due to the heavy brainwashing conducted by the CIA wire pulled media 24/7/365.
> 
> The sad reallity is that the U.S. troops used child soldiers kidnaped in Japan to fight Koreans at the front line during the 1950-1953 U.S. War On Korea.
> 
> This is like a guilty part filling the suit first!
> 
> *US troops used Japanese minors to fight in Korean war, documents reveal *
> 
> • US troops took some 60 Japanese civilians to Korea in the opening stages of the war, documents from the US National Archives reveal
> • A 12-year-old boy was among some minors involved in combat, researchers from the Mainichi newspaper found
> 
> Published: 6:00pm, 23 Jun, 2020
> 
> Top-secret documents filed in the US National Archives show that some 60 Japanese civilians were taken to Korea by US troops in the opening stages of the Korean war, with at least four minors – including a boy aged 12 – involved in combat operations.
> 
> There have been reports previously that Japanese pilots who fought in WWII went on to serve with US units during the Korean war, which broke out 70 years ago this Thursday, but the information in the newly discovered documents has come as a surprise to researchers – particularly that Japanese children took part in the fighting.
> 
> The files were found in the US archives in January by researchers from the centre-left Mainichi newspaper. They reveal that of the 60 male Japanese civilians who were taken to the Korean peninsula
> in the first month after North Korean troops invaded the South, 18 were under the age of 20 and four of these minors took part in combat.
> 
> The files contain 843 pages of paperwork, including interviews with the 60 Japanese men and boys, as well as their personal details, such as identity photographs and their fingerprints.
> 
> Of the 60, the oldest was 51 years old, and 46 of the total were under the age of 30. The youngest was listed as being nine years old.
> 
> Most were listed as staff on US bases, although 12 had no occupations listed, including six children. Three of the children claimed they had travelled to Korea as “mascots” for US military units. A child aged 13 said that both his parents had been killed in the atomic bomb attack on Hiroshima in 1945, while a nine-year-old orphan said he was from Shimane Prefecture, in the far southwest of Japan.
> 
> The records also show that 27 of the 60 Japanese were issued with weapons, either guns or knives, with 18 reporting that they used them in fighting North Korean troops. Four people, including a boy of 12, claimed to have killed enemy soldiers.
> 
> Most of the men and boys are listed as having returned to Japan
> in January and February 1951, although the documents also include a death certificate for a man named Shigeji Hiratsuka. Another man, Yoshiwara Minefumi, is also listed as missing in Korea. The documents do not include the men’s addresses in Japan.
> 
> “The key controversy surrounding these documents is going to be that minors appear to have been taken to Korea by US troops,” said James Brown, a professor of international relations at the Tokyo campus of Temple University.
> 
> “By 1950, there were large numbers of Japanese working for the US military here and, from the US point of view, maybe it did not seem very different taking them to work with them in Korea,” he said. “But taking children to a war zone is much more controversial.”
> 
> It is unlikely that the full story of how children were taken to Korea will come out, Brown said, but it is possible that US troops who had “adopted” orphans into their units simply believed it would be best to take the children with them. The alternative would have been to leave them to a very uncertain fate in post-war Japan, he said.
> 
> How a 12-year-old boy others subsequently ended up in a front line fighting North Korean troops is a completely different matter, he said.
> 
> “I’m sure the opening days and weeks of the war were chaotic, but the US military had fought its way through the Pacific war not long before and this was a professional army,” he said. “It is difficult to understand how things were so chaotic that kids of 12 were fighting alongside professional soldiers.”
> 
> A spokesperson for the Ministry of Defence in Japan declined to comment on the report.
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/poli...nese-minors-fight-korean-war-documents-reveal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAGS:*
> BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B


My god you're a North Korean. I have never met a North Korean before in my life. 

Anyways is it true that North Koreans are living a repressed and harsh life in North Korea? I hear lots of horrible tales about North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> My god you're a North Korean. I have never met a North Korean before in my life.
> 
> Anyways is it true that North Koreans are living a repressed and harsh life in North Korea? I hear lots of horrible tales about North Korea.



As the old Chinese saying goes,

_百闻不如一见
Listening a hundred words are not worth a look._

Which one is the COVID-19 plagued nation?

*Fear* of COVID is what you are living every day this year, and for the next 20 years!





http://archive.vn/6QkpH/1226acddc0e97dd765fc8e36d9573650ae69301b.jpg ; https://archive.vn/6QkpH/17a4058d2ca5ee0e5ebb43e9db39b2142d79d001/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200623...g San Suu Kyi donne l'exemple en Birmanie.jpg 
▲ 1. COVID has taken its toll in Burma.

Believe it or not, in North Korea, where every citizens enjoy their earthly lives as a foretaste of paradise, there is no reported casualties and no fear of COVID!





http://archive.is/17rEv/07906457204583a1e6fc41cf07c5d736595946dc.jpg ; https://archive.is/17rEv/3e6d8a796d2b950ba41481881285fc0787f93ad5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200617213259/https://i.imgur.com/kLmESse.jpg ; http://archive.vn/3NXS4/b79a30d1ba28e886784283f528468ca4f6c1c216.jpg ; https://archive.vn/3NXS4/7031e7fc1d2a31471c20db94e92350cf375618bc/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200617135951/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EaoX20WUMAAPCVm?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/Unagi_Inu_FX/status/1272856106524524546 
▲ 2. No COVID casualty in the DPRK. Never overlook Comrade *Kim Yo Jong*'s words, the first vice department directors of the WPK Central Committee.
























*TAGS:*
BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> As the old Chinese saying goes,
> 
> _百闻不如一见_
> _Listening a hundred words are not worth a look._
> 
> Which one is the COVID-19 plagued nation?
> 
> *Fear* of COVID is what you are living every day this year, and for the next 20 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.vn/6QkpH/1226acddc0e97dd765fc8e36d9573650ae69301b.jpg ; https://archive.vn/6QkpH/17a4058d2ca5ee0e5ebb43e9db39b2142d79d001/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200623195732/https://lepetitjournal.com/sites/default/files/styles/main_article/public/2020-05/Daw Aung San Suu Kyi donne l'exemple en Birmanie.jpg
> ▲ 1. COVID has taken its toll in Burma.
> 
> Believe it or not, in North Korea, where every citizens enjoy their earthly lives as a foretaste of paradise, there is no reported casualties and no fear of COVID!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/17rEv/07906457204583a1e6fc41cf07c5d736595946dc.jpg ; https://archive.is/17rEv/3e6d8a796d2b950ba41481881285fc0787f93ad5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200617213259/https://i.imgur.com/kLmESse.jpg ; http://archive.vn/3NXS4/b79a30d1ba28e886784283f528468ca4f6c1c216.jpg ; https://archive.vn/3NXS4/7031e7fc1d2a31471c20db94e92350cf375618bc/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200617135951/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EaoX20WUMAAPCVm?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/Unagi_Inu_FX/status/1272856106524524546
> ▲ 2. No COVID casualty in the DPRK. Never overlook Comrade *Kim Yo Jong*'s words, the first vice department directors of the WPK Central Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAGS:*
> BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B


Speaking of Aung San Suu Kyi, is it true that North Korea still keeps military ties with Burma? DPRK is known to sell ballistic missiles to Burma.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> My god you're a North Korean. I have never met a North Korean before in my life.
> 
> Anyways is it true that North Koreans are living a repressed and harsh life in North Korea? I hear lots of horrible tales about North Korea.



Maung Buddhistforlife, you don't get it. Not only the U.S. treats kidnaped Japanese children as cannon fodders, they also treat all civilian children as enemy combatants!

For example, In November 1901, the Manila correspondent of the Philadelphia Ledger wrote: "The present war is no bloodless, opera bouffe engagement; our men have been relentless, have killed to exterminate men, women, children, prisoners and captives, active insurgents and suspected people from lads of ten up, the idea prevailing that the Filipino as such was little better than a dog..."

Zinn, Howard (2003). A People's History of the United States. New York City: The New Press. ISBN 978-1-56584-826-9.

And also as stated by this U.S. war criminal:

I want no prisoners. I wish you to kill and burn, the more you kill and burn the better it will please me. I want all persons killed who are capable of bearing arms in actual hostilities against the United States, ...
— Gen. Jacob H. Smith
"President Retires Gen. Jacob H. Smith" (PDF). The New York Times. July 17, 1902.

In one island, Captain Smith ordered the soldiers to kill everyone over the age of 10. 

The systematic racism and oppression of the White Americans was enough to unite even the unlikeliest of allies.

Corporal Fagen of the 24th Infantry Regiment refused to commit these atrocities, on 17 November 1899, he defected and fought on the side of the Filipino Liberation Army in the jungles around Mount Arayat, Pampanga.





http://archive.is/X2eNR/0bec39e2f91f6d9d2bdd54cc57292d9cab515c24.jpg ; https://archive.is/X2eNR/626b2cd84ed1f76d86abf3025c92b60611474890/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200628193404/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EbTyh4ZWAAAGnye?format=jpg&name=medium 
▲ 1. Corporal Fagen of the 24th Infantry Regiment refused to commit these atrocities, defected and fought on the side of the Filipino Liberation Army.

U.S. papers were up in arms... but Fagen stayed true to fighting for the people's liberation against oppression.

The U.S. forces hunted him mercilessly, killed him and cut off his head in April 1902.

https://www.esquiremag.ph/long-reads/features/david-fagen-a2502-20200316-lfrm 

Yet we have zero Hollywood movies about him.

But remotely related movie characters portrayed as turncoats, only when defending the ethnic European dominated U.S. civilization against a foreign outer space alien invader, and totally aryanized with extra whitened iris, such as Saoirse Ronan in The Host (2013).





http://archive.is/h4qQR/aae9f523ac23f7fecfa1726e40b83dc678dcad04.jpg ; https://archive.is/h4qQR/7993a6ecd5208f987cfcf2c427bbe5d4246d878a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200629200054/https://i.imgur.com/Ukm0AnN.jpg 
▲ 1. Turncoat heroine character totally aryanized with extra whitened iris, played by Saoirse Ronan in The Host (2013).



Buddhistforlife said:


> Speaking of Aung San Suu Kyi, is it true that North Korea still keeps military ties with Burma? DPRK is known to sell ballistic missiles to Burma.



Probably no longer true. Simply because the most advanced missiles are developed jointly with Iran, and fully financed with Persian petrodollars.

And the Iranian veto would be inevitable, due to Tehran's position regarding the Rakhine State military situation.
























*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Maung Buddhistforlife, you don't get it. Not only the U.S. treats kidnaped Japanese children as cannon fodders, they also treat all civilian children as enemy combatants!
> 
> For example, In November 1901, the Manila correspondent of the Philadelphia Ledger wrote: "The present war is no bloodless, opera bouffe engagement; our men have been relentless, have killed to exterminate men, women, children, prisoners and captives, active insurgents and suspected people from lads of ten up, the idea prevailing that the Filipino as such was little better than a dog..."
> 
> Zinn, Howard (2003). A People's History of the United States. New York City: The New Press. ISBN 978-1-56584-826-9.
> 
> And also as stated by this U.S. war criminal:
> 
> I want no prisoners. I wish you to kill and burn, the more you kill and burn the better it will please me. I want all persons killed who are capable of bearing arms in actual hostilities against the United States, ...
> — Gen. Jacob H. Smith
> "President Retires Gen. Jacob H. Smith" (PDF). The New York Times. July 17, 1902.
> 
> In one island, Captain Smith ordered the soldiers to kill everyone over the age of 10.
> 
> The systematic racism and oppression of the White Americans was enough to unite even the unlikeliest of allies.
> 
> Corporal Fagen of the 24th Infantry Regiment refused to commit these atrocities, on 17 November 1899, he defected and fought on the side of the Filipino Liberation Army in the jungles around Mount Arayat, Pampanga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/X2eNR/0bec39e2f91f6d9d2bdd54cc57292d9cab515c24.jpg ; https://archive.is/X2eNR/626b2cd84ed1f76d86abf3025c92b60611474890/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200628193404/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EbTyh4ZWAAAGnye?format=jpg&name=medium
> ▲ 1. Corporal Fagen of the 24th Infantry Regiment refused to commit these atrocities, defected and fought on the side of the Filipino Liberation Army.
> 
> U.S. papers were up in arms... but Fagen stayed true to fighting for the people's liberation against oppression.
> 
> The U.S. forces hunted him mercilessly, killed him and cut off his head in April 1902.
> 
> https://www.esquiremag.ph/long-reads/features/david-fagen-a2502-20200316-lfrm
> 
> Yet we have zero Hollywood movies about him.
> 
> But remotely related movie characters portrayed as turncoats, only when defending the ethnic European dominated U.S. civilization against a foreign outer space alien invader, and totally aryanized with extra whitened iris, such as Saoirse Ronan in The Host (2013).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/h4qQR/aae9f523ac23f7fecfa1726e40b83dc678dcad04.jpg ; https://archive.is/h4qQR/7993a6ecd5208f987cfcf2c427bbe5d4246d878a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200629200054/https://i.imgur.com/Ukm0AnN.jpg
> ▲ 1. Turncoat heroine character totally aryanized with extra whitened iris, played by Saoirse Ronan in The Host (2013).
> 
> 
> 
> Probably no longer true. Simply because the most advanced missiles are developed jointly with Iran, and fully financed with Persian petrodollars.
> 
> And the Iranian veto would be inevitable, due to Tehran's position regarding the Rakhine State military situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAGS:*
> 
> Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019)








Is it true?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

> France Sparks The First Global Arms Race In Outer Space V1.1a
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/north-korea-defence-forum.448499/page-59#post-12419189



*Update V1.1b.(15th July 2020) here:*


*France Sparks The First Global Arms Race In Outer Space V1.1b*

First edited 3 August 2019; Updated 15 July 2020

Table of Contents

1. Introduction

2. Historical Background Updated 15 July 2020
2.1. The Opening Solar Concentrator Updated 15 July 2020
2.2. Chang Chin Liang's Cometary Lensing Updated 15 July 2020
2.3. The Empire of Japan's FUGO Updated 15 July 2020

3. The 1966 Outer Space Treaty

4. Prerequisite for Space to Ground Capabilities

5. The Chain Reaction's Contenders
5.1. The Four Major Space Powers
5.1.1. France
5.1.2. Russia
5.1.3. The U.S.
5.1.3.1. Starlink Updated 11 June 2020
5.1.3.1.1. Star Wars V2.0 Updated 15 July 2020
5.1.4. China
5.1.4.1. China's Orbital Solar-powered Laser/Maser Updated 4 December 2019


Part 2

5.2. The Four Minor Space Powers
5.2.1. India, Israel
5.2.2. North Korea
5.2.3. Iran
5.3. The Outsider
5.3.1. Japan Updated 15 July 2020

6. Conclusion Updated 15 July 2020


*1. Introduction*

On 25 July 2019, France's Defence Minister has stated that in order to catch up with the great space powers, Paris would invest 700 millions Euros to deploy high power space based lasers by 2023.

With 2 billions Euros annual budget in space military, France still lags behind the U.S. (50 billions), China (10 billions) and Russia (4 billions).

These offensive weapons would include machine guns to destroy solar panels of approaching enemy spacecrafts, a clear reference to Russia's 2017 Louch-Olympe satellite that was caught marauding near the Franco-Italian Athena-Fidus military communications satellite.

But also laser to destroy enemy spacecrafts' solar pannel and optics. 

Most important, stressing the use of adapative optics, Paris has reveal its intention to give its space assets a true space to ground capability!

To control all these new space platforms constituting a new Space Defence Force, Macron, speaking on 13 July 2019 ahead of Bastille Day celebrations, said that a new dedicated command would be formed in September.

In a chain reaction, sparked by France's decision, all the members of the Elite Club of Space Superpowers are expected to announce the deployment of their own Space to Ground assets within months to come.

*2. Historical Background*

*2.1. The Opening Solar Concentrator*

*"*_*Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor, World’s Oldest Solar Device *

During the sixth century BCE, Confucius wrote about the common use of curved mirrors shaped from shiny metal to concentrate the rays of the sun for making fire. These became known as yang-suis – translating to solar ignitors, or burning mirrors.

According to the great philosopher, upon waking up the eldest son would attach a solar ignitor to his belt as he dressed for the day. It was his duty to focus the solar rays onto kindling to start the family’s cooking fire.

According to another early text, the Zhouli, which describes rituals dating far back into Chinese antiquity, “The Directors of the Sun Fire have the duty of transferring with burning mirrors the brilliant flames of the sun to torches for sacrifice.”

Although scholars found over the years many ancient texts discussing solar ignitors, the discovery of an extant yang sui eluded them for centuries. Quite recently came the Eureka moment. Digging up a tomb that dated to about 3,000 years ago, a team of archaeologists found in the hand of a skeleton a bowl-shaped metal object. While the inner side could have passed for a wok, the exterior trough had a handle in its center. That’s what caught the eye of the two archaeologist in charge of the dig, Lu Demming and Zhai Keyong. They immediately brought the relic back to the local museum and ordered its specialists to make a mold from the original and then cast a copy in bronze.

After polishing its curved surface to a high degree of reflectance, the inquisitive archaeologists focused sunlight onto a piece of tinder just as the eldest son would have done so many years past, and in seconds the combustible material burst into flames. “This verified without a doubt that the purpose of the artifact is to make fire,” Lu and Zhai later wrote, assured of having found the oldest solar device in the history of humanity.

Now that the world could see what a real yang-sui looked like, museums retrospectively identified 20 more previously unclassified objects as solar ignitors. Multiple molds for turning out yang suislater found at a Bronze Age foundry in Shanxi province, close to the first find, suggest a mass market once existed for them. In fact, yang suis were probably as ubiquitous in early China as are matches and lighters today. The yang sui “should be regarded as one of the great inventions of ancient Chinese history,” remarked its discoverers, impressed by the ability of their forefathers to figure out the complex optics for such optimal performance so early in time.








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://1882.img.pp.sohu.com.cn/images/2011/4/7/17/29/u131742818_12fe87bbcb9g215.jpg
http://liujingyou100.blog.sohu.com/170966592.html



▲ 1. Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/7yov6k-jpg.462074/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://ipic.su/7yoV6K.jpg
http://s9.sinaimg.cn/mw690/001n7IPZzy6SUaPoNjWc8&690
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4af8f35f0102vkmc.html



▲ 2. Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/7yov6m-jpg.462075/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://ipic.su/7yoV6M.jpg
http://s3.sinaimg.cn/mw690/001Myf17zy6TZcD1TkC82&690
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_615e1d510102vmlx.html



▲ 3. Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=aaa878e4c1bc4a207b079d78e7f2f421
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3259544f306b7a6333566d54/img/9dd4a648-5526-463b-8a34-06507ef16dbc.jpg
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3259544f306b7a6333566d54/share_p.html



▲ 4. Flashforward: Korean-style Gigantic Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor?


Source:
http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=g5Z...0gjx417MbY5GY4Td0zcZXuadDnxbftC2jaaYWfhpkvj-_
http://cleantechnica.com/2014/06/05/worlds-oldest-solar-device/
*,,*​​_

*2.2. Chang Chin Liang's Cometary Lensing*

Extract from a letter sent to the British Royal Observatory, at Greenwich, from Sze Zuk Chang Chin Liang of the Imperial Polytechnic College, at Shanghai, after observing the Halley comet in 1910 and worrying about the Earth being burned during future visits, appears to be the earliest account recorded and related to some natural space lensing able to destroy the ground surface:

_It is obvious the comet has no tail at all and the so-called tail must be the Sun rays which, while passing through the body of the comet, look like a tail. If the body of the comet is transparent and like the Earth has its two poles fairly flat and thus form a convex lens then everything on the Earth will be burnt provided the sunlight passes through the body of the comet and the focus falls on the surface of the Earth.
_​http://web.archive.org/web/20200715070057/https://h2g2.com/edited_entry/A60281831
http://archive.is/I0SKO




*2.3. The Empire of Japan's FUGO*

The Empire of Japan was the first to develop anti-air high power microwave weapons during the Pacific war.
Nippon Radio Telegraph and Telephone Co., Ltd. has developped in 1939 the world’s first cavity magnetron, with punched positive copper pole, 10cm wave length and 500W power.

Research on microwave weapons（く号兵器） started on December 1936 at the Imperial Japanese Army Noborito Laboratory (陸軍登戸研究所).

Research on artificial lightning generator weapons（ら号兵器） by irradiating the sky with high intensity ultraviolet beams and ionization of the air, started on April 1938.





https://archive.fo/V3GBA/dbc7cfa97f1e5490153ce6edb84da7aba5a5a1a0.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/qvRoak6.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20170116...ge/1e/61/9027d3d1f5dadf4dfaf12bdacce7602d.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190810...ruribo0209/e/ae4059113f5cd2242b85e3735eec3db7 ; https://archive.fo/Vyo4N 
▲ 5. Noborito Lab 9th Institute museum: some of the various directed energy weapons (microwave, UV, IR, Ultra sound, etc) and other automated/remote-controlled platforms research. 

Anti-Aircraft EMF weapons rely on air ionization and breakup, that occurs with an EMF frequency of 9.37GHz, the peak power up to 200kW, pulse width from 0.3 to 2.0μs.

Second Naval Technology Factory Ushio Laboratory ruins (第二海軍技術廠牛尾実験所遺跡)

Coordinates:
34°51'23.8"N, 138°07'44.6"E
34.856607°N, 138.129065°E

https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...32m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=en

Note: The site and all the concrete ruins have been removed circa February 28, 2015.





https://archive.fo/0GLgP/d0db040b4cbc3ca6bc0fb4df2f199566ea993c5e.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/70HuDKy.jpg 
▲ 6. Second Naval Technology Factory Ushio Laboratory ruins (第二海軍技術廠牛尾実験所遺跡)

Shimada Laboratory was dedicated to research on "death ray" during the war.

After the Battle of Midway, Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto advocated the need to develop new revolutionary weaponry. The "death ray" project was launched around June to August 1942. Construction work started around May 1943. With staff member of 1,457 people and 60 researchers.

Original plan was first to increase the ouptut power of the ultra-high frequency from the kW to hundreds of kW.

Nuclear power generator was expected to be used.

The basic design has been completed in 1944 around September, but it did not reach the stage of practical application, with a high-frequency radio wave output of 50kW using a 10 meters diameter parabolic reflector.

The whole project ended unfinished.





http://web.archive.org/web/20170116...or.blogimg.jp/shizuokak/imgs/8/a/8a60fe44.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20160607072856/http://blog.livedoor.jp/shizuokak/archives/4794187.html ; https://archive.is/0rUGw 
▲ 7. Very rare image of the 10 meters diameter parabolic reflector 50 kW output High-frequency radio wave. 昭和25年1月





▲ 8. The first excavation is expected to be conducted on the ruins of the "powerful radio wave weapon" developed by the former Navy. Published on Aug 14, 2013

As for the Imperial Japanese Navy, it began a nuclear propulsion for ships' feasibility study under the direction of Captain Yōji Itō at the Navy Technical Research Institute around January 1942.

Itō assembled a panel of experts, designated the “Committee for Research on the Application of Nuclear Physics (B-Research),”and invited Nishina to serve as chair.

The committee met ten or more times until March 1943, when the panel of experts concluded that Japan could not develop a nuclear weapon in time for the war. Itō disbanded the committee and turned his attention to developing *electron weapons*, including a “death ray.”

Therefore, to bypass the inherent limitations cause by atmospheric air ionization and breakup that caused a tremendous loss of power and limited the useful range of all electromagnetic frequencies (EMF) DEW to under several hundreds of meters to a few kilometers, the Empire of Japan started from 1943 to investigate DEW produced by particle accelerators (cyclotrons).

Nishina laboratory at RIKEN (Institute for Physical and Chemical Research) was the first to study electron-decaying particles for DEW, called Uchūsen weapons (宇宙線兵器).

On November 1944, the Empire of Japan started the launch of the world's first intercontinental weapons system.

With a wave of 9'300 transpacific fūsen bakudan (風船爆弾) or "windly vessel" sent 10'000 km away toward North America.

The program is known as Fu-Go (ふ号兵器), and the new platforms surf the powerful Kamikaze (神風: Divine Wind) stratospheric current (called afterwards jet streams in the West) that were discovered by Wasaburo Ooishi back in 1924, thus far above enemy interceptors altitude.

Conventional explosives alone were not enough for the Empire of Japan to defeat the U.S. and other Allies.

But DEW intercontinental stratospheric FUGOs would. As announced by the official Nipponese Domei news agency and reported on Monday 4th June 1945, large scale attacks with crewed gigantic stratospheric airships were to be expected soon!

One major hurdle was the imperative need to be able to weaponize an airborne particle accelerator reaching the threshold of >300 MeV to 500 MeV for protons/deuterons beam, needed to produce the first usefull class of electron-decaying particles.
The overall size and mass of the cyclotron, with the electromagnet alone weighting 220 tons, should have imperatively needed to be shrinked.
A more compact design, while able to reach even higher energy level could have been possible with the replacement of the single massive electromagnet at the core of Nishina's cyclotron, with several smaller and more powerfull magnets for bending the particle beams, while acceleration would have been produced by radiofrequency cavities (synchrocyclotron).


*3. The 1966 Outer Space Treaty *

France has ratified the treaty in 1967.

The Outer Space Treaty provides the basic framework on international space law, including the following principles:

•the exploration and use of outer space shall be carried out for the benefit and in the interests of all countries and shall be the province of all mankind;
Obviously space development was military since day one, even before 1966 and to this day.​•outer space shall be free for exploration and use by all States;
Obviously, North Korea and Iran, and to a lesser extend China before 2010, are not allowed to benefit from space development by the West.​•States shall not place nuclear weapons or other weapons of mass destruction in orbit or on celestial bodies or station them in outer space in any other manner;
Obviously, WMDs are orbiting in outer space, the Soviet FOB nukes being only a very small part of them.​•the Moon and other celestial bodies shall be used exclusively for peaceful purposes;
Obviously, both the U.S. and Japan have tested kinetic weapons on asteroids.​•States shall be liable for damage caused by their space objects;
Obviously, the U.S. never did, hiding behind a convenient craftily fabricated 'Bermuda Triangle' and 'UFO' hoaxes as smoke screens! Nor did China, Russia and Europe for all the rocket stages falling over Cambodia, Brazil, Myanmar, French Polynesia, etc.​•States shall avoid harmful contamination of space and celestial bodies.
Obviously, as outer space environment is highly radioactive, nuclear reactors don't really add much radiations!​
In a nutshell, The Outer Space Treaty was and is a total farce from A to Z.

*4. Prerequisite for Space to Ground Capabilities*

Only the top four major space powers of the most elite club of Space to Ground Capable Nations could deploy such assets, that requires the most challenging scientific skills to overcome the numerous technological hurdles.

•Directed Energy Weapons (D.E.W.) such as Lasers must be of no less than several hundreds of kW and up to several MW in output.

•With intensities of several hundreds of kW output, the power generation is key, be it chemical, nuclear or even solar.

•Adaptive Optics (A.O.) are necessary to counter distortions from the atmospheric turbulence.

•To brute-force with several MW power outputs and above will only result in backscattering, ionization and breakdown of the atmospheric molecules. Thus the additional technological solutions needed to circumvent this major hurdle: pulsed laser, etc.

•Large optical aperture are necessary to achieve the resolution required for acquisition and identification of ground targets, and conduct the tracking and the engagement: decametric size.

•The total mass is limited by the payload capacity of the space launchers: above several 20 tons.

•The total volume is also limited by space launchers, therefore space docking capability might be necessary: spacelab size.

•An orbital fleet is necessary to increase the total coverage, especially if 24/7 worldwide coverage is needed: more than 30.

*5. The Chain Reaction's Contenders*

*5.1. The Four Major Space Powers *

*5.1.1. France*

France has conducted research on Adaptive Optics for military applications since the 1986s, and ASAT Lasers for years.

Launched in 14th May 2009, ESA’s Herschel telescope was the largest mirror flown in space. This 3.5 m-diameter reflector was built by the French silicon carbide manufacturer Boostec.

France has a current payload capability of less than 20 tons into LEO with its Arian 5 launchers. Arian 6 will slightly increase it payload to 21 tons by 2021.

France has mastered space docking technologies, and could assemble several modules to form large DEW complex with a total mass under 100 tons.

France has mastered miniaturized nuclear powerplant, such as those used in its submarine fleet. 

France has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, in the Galileo global navigation satellite system (GNSS) program. In 2021, it will launch the CERES triplets.

700 millions Euros have been allocated for developing space weapons by 2023.

To operate these Space DEW France plans to set up its own space force, the “Air and Space Army,” as part of the French Air Force. The new organization will be based in Toulouse, but it’s not clear if the Air and Space Army will remain part of the French Air Force or become its own service branch.






http://web.archive.org/web/20190803...send-into-space-combat-lasers-why-735x400.jpg ; https://archive.is/pOi8I/f908a34a9aafc8e75fe03bc476c76f32780b43bd.jpg ; https://tech-news.websawa.com/france-plans-to-send-into-space-combat-lasers-why/
▲ 9. France's Space to Ground Laser by 2023, artistic illustration. July 2019. 


*5.1.2. Russia*

As the target of Paris's announcement, Russia is expected to be the first to react, and before the year's end (2019).

More over, Russia inherits from the Soviet-era first DEW platform launched on 15 May 1987, during the maiden flight of the heavy lift launcher Energia.

"Skif-DM" 17F19DM ("Скиф-ДМ" 17Ф19ДМ), disguised under the official name "Polyus", or Mir-2 (Peace-2) Soviet Space Station.

Polyus was the Soviet response to the project "Star Wars" launched by the American president Reagan. It was to be in fact a space combat laser station.

Due to a series of failures of Energia during the launch, Polyus would not enter orbit but crash in the Pacific Ocean.

In the middle of the year 1985 it did not seem difficult to make a spacecraft of 100 tons.

Then it was ordered to be transformed to a spacecraft with a length of almost 37 m and a diameter of 4.1 m weighting nearly 80 t and including 2 principal sections: the small service block, and the larger targeting module.
Fitted with a megawatt-class carbon-dioxide laser, Polyus was covered by an optically black shroud and it was suspected that this may have been radar absorptive as well.

After the failed launch, studies for another space station of 100 tons were then started.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808172426/http://www.buran-energia.net/img/polious-animation.gif ; https://archive.fo/nAMpN/8821cbd4e7d75264f08a388646aa80538e36c047.gif ; http://www.buran.ru/htm/cargo.htm
▲ 10. Launched on 15 May 1987, from Baikonur Cosmodrome Site 250, Polyus would have been the core module of the new MIR-2 (Peace-2) Soviet space station. The Polyus military testbed was the first disclosed orbital directed energy platform, fitted with a megawatt-class carbon-dioxide laser.
Polyus was covered by an optically black shroud and it was suspected that this may have been radar absorptive as well.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808175040if_/http://www.buran.ru/images/jpg/skif-16.jpg ; https://archive.fo/GhocZ/a1076e2406430844ff7c29a4373431d3ac029b25.jpg ; http://www.buran.ru/htm/cargo.htm 
▲ 11. Crew docking with Mir-2 (Peace-2) space combat laser station.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808175231if_/http://www.buran.ru/images/jpg/skif-11.jpg ; https://archive.fo/zpXZ7/081a1b22a836de2e5e3b391e96f09c3c479c2cd7.jpg ; http://www.buran.ru/htm/cargo.htm
▲ 12. Mir-2 (Peace-2) space combat laser station engaging an orbital target.

The Soviet Topaz-II power system is a 5-6 kWe space nuclear system that is based on thermionic power conversion.

Its development was curtailed after 1989. As an alternative to chemical lasers, an electric powered laser of the 100s kW or MW class would necessitate to upscale the nuclear plant, or to couple powerful battery banks.

The Araks satellite was the closest, the Soviet space industry came to matching the optical systems of the U.S. military KH-11 Space Telescope and its Hubble civilian equivalent. Launched on June 6th 1997, with a Cassegrain telescope main mirror's diameter of 1.5 meters.


Russia has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, such as the GLONASS global navigation satellite system (GNSS) program.

Russia no longer operates the Energia launcher. Currently the Proton-M allows to place a 22 tons payload into LEO, and 24.5 tons with the Angara A5.

Several launches would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of 100 tons.

To operate these space DEW, the Russian Space Forces have been reestablished following the 1st August 2015 merger between the Russian Air Force and the Russian Aerospace Defence Forces. The Russian Space Forces were originally formed on 10th August 1992.


*5.1.3. The U.S.*

The U.S. will mechanically react to the Russian move. Currently the only power to have deployed DEW in earth orbits, the only hurdle will be economic, with more than 22 trillion dollars of debt, making it a virtual beggar, dependent of the Chinese and Japanese financial godsends.

Moreover, the U.S. will continue its *beggar bowl's world tour*, as long as it needs to import Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.) from China and the other R.E.E. exporters of the B.R.I.V.S. (Brazil, Russia, India, Vietnam, South Africa), only to stay afloat in the space arms race.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808...img7/fs/Trumbeggarbowlworltour.1565277584.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=d774ae55fb03e91fb700ad165d3930f5
▲ 13. With more than 22 trillion dollars of debt, the U.S. will continue its *beggar bowl's world tour*, and as long as it needs to import Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.) from China. 

The concept of Adaptive Optics (A.O.) was first proposed in a 1953 paper by astronomer Horace Babcock.

In the late 1960's and early 1970's, the U.S. military and aerospace communities built the first significant adaptive optics systems to target laser on orbiting satellites from the ground.

In the 1973s, the USAF Airborne Laser Laboratory (ALL), a modified NKC-135A aircraft, was the first test platform for airborne High Energy Laser (HEL) research.
Its carbon dioxide gas dynamic laser power output was 480 kW at 10,6 μm, able to direct a heat flux density of 100 W/cm² on a 1 km target, such as AIM-9 missiles and drones.

Lacking an Adaptive Optics system, the ALL was limited by atmospheric turbulence.

In 1984, the Space Based Laser (SBL) program was cancelled due to technological and political difficulties.

With a range of 4'000 km (up to 12'000 km), a spot size of 0.3 to 1.0 meter at focus, this orbital combat system would have weighted 35 tons and orbited at 800-1'300 km altitude. With an orbit inclination of 40°, giving a coverage per satellite of about a tenth of the earth's surface, thus requiring a 20 satellites configuration for global world coverage.

The 8 meter mirror is segmented so that it can be folded inside a launch vehicle and unfurled in orbit like flower petals.

Its deuterium-fluoride laser at 2.7 mm would have produced an 5-10 MW output.
Ground 100 kW weapons also exist, such as the High Energy Laser Tactical Vehicle Demonstrator (HEL TVD) program managed by the U.S. Army Space and Missile Defense Command/Army Forces Strategic Command’s (USASMDC/ARSTRAT).

The HEL TVD is designed to counter drones, rockets, artillery, and mortars (C-RAM/UAS).

The high energy laser system represents very low operating costs, as it requires only fuel to complete its mission, with an average cost per kill of approximately $30. There is no ordnance logistics burden, as with conventional weapons.





https://archive.vn/AjR65/d8dba78f4acb8f449724fc2278da1b53ea7b693e.jpg ; https://archive.vn/AjR65/74c567ed69cb05a8445c97e5657118ed44c91cd1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190722...m/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/hel-tvd_1021.jpg ; https://archive.fo/AjR65/d8dba78f4acb8f449724fc2278da1b53ea7b693e.jpg ; https://defense-update.com/20190515_hel-tvd-2.html
▲ 14. Team Dynetics 100kW-class high energy laser contract for U.S. Army. May 2019 

Of course, these tactical ranges will need to be extended to several hundred of km to several thousand of km, in order to be useful from LEO. The aperture of the optics will also needed to be increased to decametric size. Aperture of 2.4 m optics and above have been orbited such as the Program 1010.

Thus the need of and uprated powerplant. Nuclear energy is the best option for this electric driven laser, keeping in mind that there is no oxygen for fuel generated electricity in earth orbit.

The U.S. fission space reactor SP-100, although cancelled, could provide 100 kW electric power, with as little as 140 kg of Uranium 235, and a reactor mass of 5.42 tons.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190803145518if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/U.1564844096.jpg ; https://archive.fo/czvrr/ea1c7e73d369a58c4fd9ea4022d375b43d2e88d4.jpg 
▲ 15. The U.S. SP-100 fission space reactor can generate 100 kW electric power. 

In comparison, the four sets of arrays of the International Space Station (I.S.S.) are capable of generating 84 to 120 kilowatts of electricity. Each of the eight solar arrays is 112 feet long by 39 feet wide. A solar array's wingspan of 240 feet (73 meters).

The Falcon-Heavy can deliver payloads of 63 tons into LEO. Payload fairing can house a payload of 12 m long 4.6 m diameter cylinder with 5 more meters on top but with decreased conical diameter thus totalling 17 m.

Enough for any large truck-sized DEW module.

The U.S. has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, such as the NOSS triplets and the GPS global navigation satellite system (GNSS) program.

To operate these space DEW, under the proposal approved by President Trump in May 2019, the U.S. Space Force would be organized under the Department of the Air Force.

*5.1.3.1. Starlink *

Starlink is obviously totally misunderstood therefore overlooked by the world's leaders and masses, as this Trojan Horse is working 100% according to the U.S.' plan to fool the feeble-minded.

As of July 2020, 100% of the world headlines are dedicated to the COVID-19 smokescreen, unleashed on purpose by the U.S. to distract the world masses from the current Starlink weapon system build-up.

This is obviously a replay of the Cold War era classic, known as Project Azorian that used the purpose-built ship Hughes Glomar Explorer to retrieve secret codebooks and a R-21 nuclear missile on a sunken Soviet submarine from the Pacific Ocean floor in 1974 and under the cover of mining manganese nodules from the sea floor.

Today, the Project Azorian is replaced by the Starlink Program, the mining of manganese nodule by the 5G internet service, the ship Hughes Glomar Explorer by the Falcon-9 rocket, the billionaire businessman Howard Hughes by billionaire businessman Elon Musk.

And as a goal, the Soviet secret codebooks and a R-21 nuclear missile are replaced by the introduction of one of the the most advanced secret warfare of the U.S. since 1950s.

This weapon system is so versatile that few have really realized its full scope:

•First its *overt active application*, as advertised, apparently just an innocent civilian simple internet service with worldwide coverage.

•Then its real *covert passive application*, as a tool to eavesdrop on every nation worldwide, by collecting passively all cellular communication signals, and those from any electronic devices such as CCTV, digital camera, etc.

•Another *covert active application*, is the use when combined in synthetic aperture mode, to obtain high resolution microwave imagery made possible by a synthetic orbital array extending over several hundreds of kilometers baseline (500 km to 1000 km), that can scan all interior buildings, including humans. The Starlink platforms are indeed fitted with inter-satellite laser links, making possible the accurate ranging and timing needed in the positioning of this array.

•For offensive *covert active operation*, it is even possible to jam electronics of a target.

•For offensive *covert active operation*, the lower intensity microwave beams can be directed against biological targets, causing cancerous tissues that could later metastases, and ending with a death looking natural. But this mode requires a long 'treatment' period.

•For offensive *covert active operation*, the microwave beams can kill instantly with the high intensity output. Similar to a sniper strike.

•For offensive *overt active operation*, during a full scale war, where secrecy is no longer required, massive attacks are possible, with large use of the beam steering and beam forming mode, entire infantry divisions could be wiped out in a matter of minutes.

•In addition, it has even more powerful military applications, as the materialization of the U.S. Strategic Defense Initiative (SDI) missile defense system intended to protect the United States from attack by ballistic strategic nuclear weapons.

*5.1.3.1.1. Star Wars V2.0*

The Starlink dual-use civilian-military all solar-powered Megawatt-level space-based orbital microwaves (12 GHz-75 GHz) DEW platform project was officially launched in 2018, and its total mass of 3'120 tons requires the use of multiple powerful Falcon-9 launches.

To finally circumvent all the previous challenges of power output (at least 10 MW per target strike), range (no more than 550 km from target), mass (totaling 700 tons made of 20 platform of 35 tons), heat flux density (100 W/cm²), spot size at focus (0.3-1.0 m), the Starlink program has simply multiplied the number of platforms to 12'000 units for the first phase of its planned deployment.

Each satellites with a mass of 260 kg, and powered by solar panels, are fitted with four powerful phased array antenna thus enabling to track targets with beam steering and beam forming.

The total orbited mass exceeds 7 times that of the previous 1984 SBL concept.

To allow the weapon system to engage more ground targets, the phase two and three will add 15'000 more platforms each, up to a total of 42'000 within years.

It is by combining the beams of each platforms, that the critical threshold of 100 W/cm² heat flux density at focus point can be achieved. This staggering 42'000 number of platform is not an overkill but is really needed to compensate for all the losses due to external atmospheric conditions, line of sight, etc.

By looking at a very crude estimation of the number of platforms that will have a line of sight of 550 km range at any point of the earth (excluding the polar regions), at any time 24/7/365, the number reaches 170.

This estimate was made by loading all the official orbital elements or Two Line Element Set (TLE) available online and published by the the U.S. North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD).

But this Master Catalogue only comprises 25'000 tracked orbital objects.

We counted manually 340 satellites over the horizon at an elevation above 50 degreee, thas is within the 550 km range.

Of course the Starlink satellites are only orbiting in LEO not in GEO nor in HEO.





http://archive.is/4Z9C5/d9ee0415426f4b81317e94684e7eee9e83e9f6b3.jpg ; https://archive.is/4Z9C5/a1043a8b0d8234833ae4bd4cf877815ec3f97ef4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200611081949/https://i.imgur.com/1WWVKjr.jpg 
▲ 16. Number of platforms that have a line of sight of 550 km range at any point of the earth (excluding the polar regions), at any time: for a 25'000 array, no less than 340 satellites over the horizon at an elevation above 50 degree.

The total number of platforms of a completed Starlink array of 42'000 satellites within striking range of any point on earth reaches therefore 1190.

This means that each of the 1190 satellites within striking range would have to beam 8'400 W output for a total combined 10 MW to the ground target, largely enough to reach a heat flux density of above 100 W/cm² threshold, thus ensuring an instant kill of any soft target.

While these ground targets are subjected to weather conditions, the interception of ballistic missiles, including intercontinental ones (ICBM) are even made all-weather since the missiles would reach the higher altitudes above the layers of clouds and even rise into space.

The use of composite material such as carbon fibers in modern rocket casings renders ballistic missiles specially vulnerable to the Starlink strikes.

In a sense, Trump is about to finally complete the 1980's SDI initiative of President Reagan known as Star Wars, breaking the Mutual Destruction Doctrine (MAD) imposed by the Russians and that had prevailed since the Cold War era, making the deterrence of the Russian nuclear arsenal totally irrelevant in the 21th century, as well as the still in the making of the Iranians.

*5.1.4. China*

Under the U.S. unveiled threats, in response, China would have no other option but to place its own fleet of DEW into space.

Wang Ganchang is the founder of Chinese laser fusion technology. In 1964 the Shanghai Optical Machinery Institute (上海光机所) developed a high-power 10 MW output laser. As an advocate of nuclear energy, he made with four nuclear experts in October 1978 the proposition to develop China's nuclear power.

In March 3rd, 1986, Wang Ganchang, Wang Dayan, Yang Jiachi and Chen Fangyun first proposed in a letter (《关于跟踪世界战略性高科技发展的建议》) to the Chinese government to launch researches covering lasers, microwaves, and electromagnetic pulse weapons. The plan would be adopted in November of that year under the code name Project 863 (“863计划”).

China has produced several examples of road-mobile laser weapons.
The Silent Hunter 30-100kW vehicle-based laser weapon system has a maximum range of 4km. Its laser beam can cut through a 5mm steel sheet from 1km away, or five layers of 2mm steel sheets from 800m away, according to its developer China Poly Technologies. It was first unveiled at the South African Air Show in 2016.

For Space to Ground missions, the ranges and powers will need to be uprated several fold.

The Gaofen-3 SAR satellite's solar pannels, made of triple-junction Gallium-Arsenide cells delivers a peak power of 15 kW. That is far below the several 100 kW required. The use of a nuclear powerplant might though not be necessary if powerful battery banks are used.
Chinese companies such as Shenzhen's BYD are already world leaders in producing batteries with higher discharge rates needed for accelerations in electric bus and with one charge lasting almost 300kms or a full day’s operation.

China has also stated that it will develop and launch the Xuntian (巡天) Space Telescope with a two-meter-diameter main mirror, co-orbiting with the country's first space station, and dock with it for refueling as well as maintenance and exchange, around 2020.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808.../2018-06/04/xuntian-cmsa-weibo-lin-xiaoyi.jpg ; https://archive.fo/iZfi4/239daa0174a26c89007e4b8660fc6ce696a38f0a.jpg 
▲ 17. China's Xuntian (巡天) Space Telescope with a two-meter-diameter primary mirror.

China has produced the world largest aspheric mirror for primarily space military applications: "such a [space platform] can be used to observe low earth orbit satellites of other countries and to [identify, track and target their] missile launches."
The 4.03-meter diameter mirror with a mass of 1.6 tonnes is made of silicon carbide (SiC) by the Changchun Institute of Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808...tive/city/20180821/W020180821598981263327.png ; https://archive.is/bx8qA/7e47a16d76ebbd865cb25370d3dbe349d5711449.png ; http://news.cnr.cn/native/city/20180821/W020180821598981263327.png ; http://news.cnr.cn/native/city/20180821/t20180821_524338099.shtml ; https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2494272-1-1.html ; http://www.globaltimes.cn/Portals/0...8-23/578fd340-828c-499a-b24a-79b72daee939.jpg 
▲ 18. The high-precision silicon carbide aspheric mirror with a diameter of 4.03 meters developed by the Changchun Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences is the largest single-crystal silicon carbide mirror in the world. 2018-08-21 

According to some source, China's Gaofen-11 surveillance satellite's telescope has a 1.8 meter diameter aperture primary mirror. The same technology for coating the telescope primary mirror with protected aluminium layer could be used for 2.4 meter diameter aperture mirrors.

The research and development on Adaptive Optics (AO) in China began in 1979. In 1980, the first laboratory on AO in China was established in the Institute of Optics and Electronics (IOE), Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

In May 2016, the Institute of Optronics Technology of the Chinese Academy of Science has tested an Adaptive Optics key technology for a 1.8 meter diameter aperture telescope. In closed-loop, the resolution has reached 1.7 times the diffraction limit.

Therefore, this major breakthrough has been awarded the first prize of the National Invention Prize For National Defence 2017. This Adaptive Optics has then been tested onboard the Chang'e 5-T1 lunar probe, allowing to achieve a lunar ground resolution of 0.97 meter.


By 2020, China's CZ-504 space launcher will have a payload capability of 25 tons in LEO.

China has already mastered rendez-vous and space docking with its Tiangong-1 and Tiangong-2 program.

Several launches would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of under 100 tons.

By 2030, the CZ-9 SLV would allow payload of 140 tons in LEO.

China has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, such as the YAOGAN triplets, and the BEIDOU global navigation satellite system (GNSS).

China has no dedicated Space Force, contradicting Japanese RUMINT. But this will be the case once a fleet of space DEWs starts to be launched into orbit.

Thus the pole position for China in initiating the space breakaway.


*5.1.4.1. China's Orbital Solar-powered Laser/Maser*

The first dual-use civilian-military solar-powered Megawatt-level space-based orbital laser/maser platform project is officially launched, and its mass of 200 tons will require the use of the most powerful CZ-9 launcher:



> *China to build space-based solar power station by 2035*
> 
> December 02, 2019
> 
> XIAMEN, Dec. 2 -- China plans to accomplish a 200-tonne megawatt-level space-based solar power station by 2035, according to the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).
> 
> The space-based solar power station would capture the sun's energy that never makes it to the planet, said Wang Li, a CAST research fellow with the program, when attending the sixth China-Russia Engineering Forum held last week in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province.
> 
> The energy is converted to microwaves or lasers and then beamed wirelessly back to the Earth's surface for human consumption, Wang said.
> 
> "We hope to strengthen international cooperation and make scientific and technological breakthroughs so that humankind can achieve the dream of limitless clean energy at an early date," Wang said.
> 
> Compared with traditional fossil energy, which has been increasingly exhausted and is responsible for severe environmental issues, space-based solar power is more efficient and sustainable, providing a reliable power supply solution for satellites and disaster-hit areas or isolated areas on the Earth, Wang said.
> 
> The concept of collecting solar power in space was popularized by science fiction author Isaac Asimov in 1941. In 1968, Peter Glaser, an American aerospace engineer, wrote a formal proposal for a solar-based system in space.
> 
> China has proposed various sunlight collecting solutions and made a number of major breakthroughs in wireless energy transmission since the country listed space-based solar power as a key research program in 2008.
> 
> However, ambition has long been a challenge for current technology because it involves the launch and installation of numerous solar panel modules and the efficient wireless transmission of mega energy.
> 
> With an investment of 200 million yuan (28.4 million U.S. dollars), China is building a testing base in Bishan, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, for the research of high-power wireless energy transmission and its impact on the environment.
> 
> Researches in this field will spur the country's space science and innovation in emerging industries like commercial space transportations, Wang said.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20191204002159/http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/1202/c90000-9637200.html
> http://archive.is/jgXk6



This project will allow China to achieve to some extend a deterrence against the U.S. Starlink threat.












*TAGS:*
BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B, IRS P3, Shijian-16, USA-224, GOSAT, IGS 8A


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*France Sparks The First Global Arms Race In Outer Space Part 2 V1.1b *


*5.2. The Four Minor Space Powers *

Behind the lead peloton, the gruppetto is a group of minor players who have to cooperate and assist one another in order to stay in the global arms space race and avoid the elimination.

Currently, none of these nations have mastered all the prerequisite key technologies needed to deploy space to ground DEWs.

*5.2.1. India, Israel*

As India is always hell-bent in trying to catch up with some giant northern neighbour, be it with the ASAT weapon, the manned program, the lunar lander, and the space laboratory, it is highly expected that Bharat will also try very hard to deploy its own directed energy space to ground platforms.

As Israel is already at the forefront among the nations that have developed anti-ballistic missile weapons, space to ground DEW would naturally be of great strategic importance as the next layer in countering hostile incoming ballistic missiles. 

Israel's space launch vehicle Shavit can not place payload above a few hundreds of kg into LEO. Therefore, it outsources all its space launches abroad, especially in India.

India lacks advanced technological capabilities and Israel is one of its providers. In turn, what Israel lacks in developing capabilities, it simply siphons them overseas, be it in the E.U., Russia and mostly at the source, in the U.S.

The recent Indian ASAT test exemplifies this Israeli outsourcing. Originated in the U.S. and tested in India.

The Kinetic Kill Vehicle's onboard advanced terminal guidance system, featured a strap-down (non-gimballed) imaging infrared (IIR) seeker and an inertial navigation system that used ring-laser gyroscopes (RLGs).

A seeker presenting similarities with the Israeli's Arrow-3 kill vehicle one (gimballed).





http://web.archive.org/web/20190806...su/img/img7/fs/D3e9HEAWwAAgV0B.1565104030.jpg ; https://archive.fo/gRpVd/2b0ad162f63174aeafbb23f9b8eeb2221d1abaa1.jpg ;
http://web.archive.org/web/20190810...t-rakshak.com/viewtopic.php?t=7705&start=600; https://youtu.be/KRs79t6z7fc?t=81 
▲ 19. Indian ASAT KKV's Infrared Imaging Radar (IIR) seeker.





https://archive.vn/gecjp/6211d20a5fce7c5088a1470933d8ab05edbd1f66.jpg ; https://archive.vn/gecjp/45b3ba99b1dab58b70be7138d68bbf3a7e90c79e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190806151713if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/ISRAELARROW-3.1565104618.jpg ; https://archive.fo/gecjp/6211d20a5fce7c5088a1470933d8ab05edbd1f66.jpg 
▲ 20. Israeli's Arrow-3 kill vehicle IIR seeker. Exhibition mockup. 

India's LASTEC has also developed a 10kW Chemical Oxygen Iodine Laser (COIL) and is working on developing a 30-100 kW vehicle-mounted COIL system. It is also developing a “gas dynamic high power laser-based DEW” called ‘Aditya’ project.

Two DRDO laboratories — Centre for High Energy Systems and Sciences (CHESS) and Laser Science & Technology Centre (LASTEC) — are currently working on developing the source for generating a fiber laser.

At present, the source of the fiber laser, which is the “heart of the system”, is imported from Germany.

High power microwave (HPM) device from DRDO have delivered output power of 4 MW at a frequency of 3.26GHz.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190806154039if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/Untitled13.1565106022.jpg ; https://archive.fo/oVoRE/049deaa484418b4fd0db64b55dade22d96fd2b90.jpg ; https://www.******************/foru...d-the-anti-satellite-asat-missile.2890/page-6
▲ 21. HPM device from DRDO have delivered output power of 4 MW.


India's GSLV Mk III space launcher can place 8 tons payload into 600 km LEO, 4 tons into GTO. The payload fairing is 5 meters in diameter.

The lack of payload capability can only be circumvented by developing rendez-vous and docking technologies. Several launches would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of under 100 tons.

The planned Indian Space Station is envisaged to weigh 20 tonnes and serve as a facility where astronauts can stay for 15-20 days, and it would be placed in an orbit 400 km above earth. The time frame for launch is 5-7 years after Gaganyaan (AUG 2022).

It would be similar to the Salyut Space Laboratory with two modules.

To support the Indian Space Station program, docking technologies will be develop with an orbital platform (PS4-OP), made of the last stage of the Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle.





https://archive.fo/goM7Z/fe8ee905d3127047356e91d76c052a601f2370e2.png ; https://i.imgur.com/6Boz6It.png 
▲ 22. The 20 tons Indian Space Station, made of two modules. 

India has only demonstrated its ability to deploy regional array of 8 military satellites, with the Indian Regional Navigation Satellite System (IRNSS), but might expand it to a global constellation of 24 satellites (GINS), with the help of Israel.


*5.2.2. North Korea*

North Korea has hinted that it was involved in DEW researches.

This included a possible North Korean-Iranian Neutrino-Antineutrino annihilation at the Z0 Pole counter nuclear weapon, along more conventional laser.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190319....com/content/photo/2016/20160304-kp-01-10.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/save/http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=42&no=1964 ; http://www.xici.net/d228225918.htm 
▲ 23. First hint at the Iranian-DPRK Directed Energy Counter Nuclear Weapon Program. 주체105(2016)년 3월 4일 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190319...lickr.com/5/4885/31487803767_7c98fddf26_b.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190810170025/https://www.flickr.com/photos/arirangmeari/31487803767/ 
▲ 24. DPRK's Directed Energy Program. Uploaded on December 23, 2018. 

But what makes North Korea very special is its top position among rare earth minerals producers.

No need to add that such laser research can not be conducted without a sufficient reserve of rare earth minerals, the sine qua non prerequisite in high energy physics.

Indeed, North Korea's 216 million tonne Jongju deposit, theoretically worth trillions of dollars, would more than double the current global known resource of REE oxides which according to the US Geological Survey is pegged at 110 million tonnes.

This amounts to five times that of China's, the current world's first rare earth minerals exporter. Making *Kim Jong Un*'s Korea the military powerhouse the most likely to first succeed in developing and fielding such a new class of DEWs.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808143653if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/DPRKREE2017.1565274981.jpg ; https://archive.fo/MBc1n/28d86faf1fb8d02780b261f10fc76447dc82cb0c.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190404...7/?temp_hash=2bc8a8e641ac0d14fc258c0fd24bc06c ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=2bc8a8e641ac0d14fc258c0fd24bc06c 
▲ 25. First world's reserve of Rare Earth Elements in the DPRK.

To power the electric driven lasers, miniaturized nuclear reactors might be envisaged. North Korea is known to have started the development of several type of miniaturized nuclear reactors. One of them should provide the electric power for its 10,000-ton-class strategic submarines (SSBN) program disclosed in 2014.

Of course, naval nuclear reactors, though powerful, are too massive to be launched into space.

Another one should be airborne.

Very little is known about the existence of the North Korean space telescope project.

There is only a small possible hint in the media of this space telescope, an equivalent of the Iranian Space Research Center's one.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190805...s/DPRKSpaceTelescope30APR20191.1565018018.jpg ; https://archive.fo/d0cjD/5c1b5219163fe532134d1d4df4656af875583456.jpg ;
[특집] 래일을 보다 "Look at the rails" (Chosun Central TV), Published on Apr 29, 2019, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM-BPdkWxug, https://vk.com/wall469579262_7495?z=video469579262_456243491%2F11d09bede16c0d1cee%2Fpl_post_469579262_7495 
▲ 26. At T=11mn38s: Illustration of a Space Telescope. 29 April 2019 KCTV Video

So far, North Korea has tested the second stage of its future Unha-9 space launcher. Under the official name of Hwasong-15 ICBM, on November 2017. 
The payload capability should be 1 tons in GEO and 3 tons in GEO for its heavy version. That is similar to the Indian GSLV Mk III space launcher that can place 8 tons payload into LEO (see below the Safir-3).

But North Korea has plan for a more powerful launcher, able to place 20 tons into LEO: the Unha-20.

An image dated from 15th April 2017 has disclosed three generations of North Korean space launchers: the KWANGMYONGSONG SLV aka Unha-4, an Unha-9 and the mysterious Unha-20.





http://web.archive.org/web/20170717...lickr.com/3/2864/33667839040_0d52f66cc6_b.jpg ; https://archive.is/B1b6w/4a5e44874af30c2218f377fe13b8f4b9957388e4.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=d93afcf6c9127c9cfefd609a077d6185 ; https://www.flickr.com/photos/uriminzok/33667839040/
▲ 27. One image, three generations of North Korean space launchers. Center: notice the KWANGMYONGSONG SLV aka Unha-4 represented left of a huge (meaning at least twice the size) Unha-9 SLV. Unha-20 are pillar-sized! April 15, 2017 picture. 





http://archive.is/KNGwF/14b4aebdf050cdf44c7e1ebb782fe9a31a802dd7.jpg ; https://archive.is/KNGwF/26d89a6604195bbad45ccd54935ae2158361e77a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200121192814/https://i.imgur.com/2e4tiR7.jpg 
▲ 28.  Artistic representation of the North Korean space launchers, as of January 2020. Obsolete as of July 2020.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190322...a/10153/upfile/201508/2015081018133853753.jpg ; https://archive.fo/dFIP1/2096407b4d304bd99c1a5d2f1edb6a13f83079d2.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190807...rd/bbs/view.html?b_bbs_id=10158&pn=1&num=4648 
▲ 29. North Korean sea-launched Unha-20: the only way to launch commercial satellites. 2015-08-10 18:19:10 

Very little is known about the existence of the North Korean space laboratory project. Since the DPRK has disclosed its manned space program, such a space laboratory is the only viable option to justify a long term human presence in space. The size should be similar to the Indian's space laboratory, itself similar to the Soviet-era Salyut.

Pictures of a future North Korean launcher have been revealed for more than two decades now, similar to the Soviet-era Energia heavy-lift partially recoverable launch system designed for a variety of payloads including the Buran spacecraft.

But only a few have noticed the meaning above the space launcher of a small space laboratory!





http://web.archive.org/web/20190807...f73cd55d704a5004ae2cadeae5f886.1565187217.jpg ; https://archive.fo/MkKk4/befb910e5bf73cd55d704a5004ae2cadeae5f886.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190807...20&fit=max&s=5fabfe40cb132853b16ac06a67966e0f ; https://archive.fo/9rxQ3/befb910e5bf73cd55d704a5004ae2cadeae5f886 ; https://charliecrane.com/portfolio/welcome-to-pyongyang ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=c4697492aaa386b6172c2c1cf3a0ecfa 
▲ 30. North Korean Space shuttle model in the Mangyongdae Schoolchildren’s Palace that was opened in 1989. Notice the space laboratory. 

Three decades later, a crude model was again displayed, on the occasion of the National Youth Science Fiction Literature and Model Exhibition 2018, in June.
The orbital manned spacecraft seems powered by two pair of solar panels, linked to a cylindrical module that shows 3 portholes.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190807...lickr.com/2/1755/42507168321_2890520ea0_b.jpg ; https://archive.fo/tWv4n/f14da7d8064b1671c0c0ce5317f49d8ad97d068a.jpg ; https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/42507168321/ ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=e4a69666c2d20d594c3587b699925220 ; 전국소년과학환상문예작품 및 모형전시회-2018》 개막_3 ; Uploaded on June 2, 2018 
▲ 31. National Youth Science Fiction Literature and Model Exhibition 2018: published on 2 June 2018, a depiction of a North Korean orbital manned spacecraft, powered by two pair of solar panels, linked to a cylindrical module that shows 3 portholes.

This indicates that North Korea would have to develop rendez-vous and docking technologies.

Several launches of Unha-20 would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of under 100 tons.

Once North Korea succeeds in the development of its geostationary communication satellites, it will start building its own GPS system.

This first step is essential, and the experience would allow to later place into orbit an entire array of DEWs complex with global world coverage.

*5.2.3. Iran*

North Korea has hinted that it was involved in DEW researches with Iran.

This included a possible North Korean-Iranian Neutrino-Antineutrino annihilation at the Z0 pole counter nuclear weapon, along more conventional laser.

To power the electric driven lasers, miniaturized nuclear reactors might be envisaged. Iran is known to have started the development of miniaturized nuclear reactors. It should provide the electric power for its 10,000-ton-class strategic submarines (SSBN) program disclosed in 2012.

Iran has disclosed discussion on a 3 meter Class Telescope with Adaptive Optics for its National Observatory Program (2011).

The Iranian Space Research Center's Orbital Telescope is a project in its early stages. The feasibility and needs assessment study of this project was carried out.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190805150156if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/image17.1565017296.jpg ; https://archive.fo/Hgfzf/1ae8342e4b2a9782018bbaac9ccad4485aec46a6.jpg ; https://isrc.ac.ir/getattachment/پژوهشکده-ها/مرکز-فضایی-ایران/image17.jpg ; https://isrc.ac.ir/en-US/پژوهشکده-ها/مرکز-فضایی-ایران ; http://archive.fo/T9L7L 
▲ 32. Iran's Orbital Telescope.

Iran's Communication Satellite Developing Plan 2026 of the Iranian Space Research Center (I.S.R.C.) has revealed its future space launcher's payload capabilities:

• Nahid-1, 50 Kg, LEO, Safir-1 SLV
• Nahid-2, < 100 Kg, LEO, Safir-2 SLV
• IRANSAT-1, 1 ton, GEO, Safir-3A SLV
• IRANSAT-2, 3 tons, GEO, Safir-3C SLV 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190801104910if_/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DVw4DqgXUAEOXQg.jpg ; https://archive.fo/TVRNZ/e148f10050430ae9d3e72e3606acc85cb88610a6.jpg ; https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DVw4DqgXUAEOXQg.jpg:large
▲ 33. Iran's roadmap for communication satellites. From official presentation of the Iranian Space Research Center.

The existence of an even more powerful heavy space launcher, able to place 20 tons into LEO, has also been revealed, the Safir-4.

An Iranian version of the North Korean Heavy-Lift Space Launcher Unha-20 has figured prominently in a huge graphic that was displayed during January 2019 in Tehran's Valiasr Square. The billboard was running in conjunction with the 40th anniversary of the Iranian Revolution.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190322040402if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/proxy_006.1553224298.jpg ; https://archive.fo/LlgII/ff65c5e613f4e6fa6117675b60d31c2b1e1ec5e1.jpg ; http://imagesvc.timeincapp.com/v3/f...es.wordpress.com/2019/01/ddacv.jpg?quality=85 ; https://media.mehrnews.com/d/2019/01/05/4/3004791.jpg; https://www.mehrnews.com/news/4504592/رونمایی-از-جدیدترین-دیوارنگاره-میدان-ولیعصر-با-موضوع-جوانان ; رونمایی از جدیدترین دیوارنگاره میدان ولیعصر با موضوع جوانان ;
▲ 34. 17 January 2019. Note that Shahid Hajj General Hassan Tehrani Moghaddam, the father of Iran's space program is depicted bringing a treasure trove of [North Korean] blueprints to his fellow countrymen! 

Iran has also plan for launching array of satellites, such as the Navigational Satellite System disclosed in 2011.

But the similarities with North Korea ends here. As North Korea has accessed the status of nuclear state, sanctioned by the recent visit of an incumbent U.S President to North Korea on 1st July 2019.

As for Iran, there is an 70 years old rule that causes the destruction or overthrow of any nation and leader of the Middle East by the U.S., should they reach the nuclear arms threshold, thus breaking the Israeli regional nuclear monopoly.

Iran (the constitutional monarchy), Iraq, Libya, Syria were only the first.

Not allowed to reach the nuclear state status, it is even less likely that the U.S. would tolerate an Iran with DEW orbiting the earth, able to strike Israel and Saudi Arabia without mentioning anywhere in the U.S. mainland, and all the U.S.' space assets.

*5.3. The Outsider*

Great powers that have been defeated at the end of the Second World War are excluded from the 1945 new world order.

No place for the ex-Axis powers in the U.N. permanent security council, the Elite Nuclear Club, Elite ASAT Club, or the Elite Manned Spacefaring Club.

That is at least in theory, as Japan, under the connivence and patronage of its U.S. overlord has effectively demonstrated both ICBM, ASAT and nuclear military capabilities.

Thus one should be aware that Japan could ounce again become an unofficial space DEW power anytime in the years to come.

*5.3.1. Japan*

Today's post-WWII State of Japan has already mastered many of the prerequisites needed to place DEWs into space.

Its H-IIA can place 10 tons in LEO, the HIIB can place 16.5 tons into 410 km LEO.
The State of Japan has mastered rendez-vous and docking with its Kibo manned space module as well as KOUNOTORI unmanned cargo.

The State of Japan has already launched array of satellites such as the Quasi-Zenith Satellite System (QZSS) for its satellite-based augmentation system. From 4 satellites in 2018, the number will be increased to 7 satellites by 2024.

The State of Japan has mastered Adaptive Optics, such as the AO 188 Elements of the Subaru Telescope.

The State of Japan has studied fabrication process for large aperture lightweight silicon carbide mirror for space telescope.

The State of Japan has proposed placing 3.5 meters large aperture mirror space telescope into space.

The State of Japan is pursuing the development of high-output military laser.

*6. Conclusion*

The U.S. 42'000 Starlink Microwave DEW system is set to be completed by 2027. But the U.S. will not be able to deploy an array of Laser DEW, lacking rare earth. The U.S. will be limited by the inherent weakness of microwave DEW, being less effective than their laser counterparts when targeting missiles and satellites once they have reach the higher altitude out of the atmosphere.

By 2030, China forecasted with $64.2 trillion GDP (PPP), will lead the world, far ahead of India's second place with only $46.3 trillion, and more than double of the U.S.' $31 trillion at the third place.

Meanwhile, far behind with $7.9 trillion Russia will only rank 8th, along Japan's 9th place with $7.2 trillion. 

While it is expected that in this coming decade, China will take the leading position in deploying an array of orbital dual Laser/Maser DEW, by 2030, North Korea as China's best pupil should be able to catch up. An unified Korea under *Kim Jong Un* would easily match the Japanese's GDP.

All the other powers will have difficulties, due to lack of funding and lack of access to strategic rare earth raw materials.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190401024051if_/https://i.imgur.com/IIM2jia.jpg ; https://archive.fo/IHwzR/7b51a53273a60191dcaf3af219acc286d0c640d8.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/IIM2jia.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=886a8c3db40055848f83bf9e51e8b9d7 
▲ 35. The Great Powers of the Next World Order: Pole Position for the DPRK in the space DEW arms race, key game-changer for opening-up the dawn of the Pax Coreana.















*TAGS:*
BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B, IRS P3, Shijian-16, USA-224, GOSAT, IGS 8A


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Raphael said:


> Sep 8, 2017
> 
> In contrast, evidence shows NK is a sovereign state. Every inch of NK territory is free of foreign troops.
> NK does what it likes, including killing pro-Chinese statesmen like Jang Song Thaek. They might be dependent on us for trade as many other countries have embargoed them, but they would rather eat grass than cede their sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why waning powers meddle in Asian affairs
> 
> 
> I don't believe it will be the end of the world, I think America's decision makers in Washington would rather lose a few cities to North Korean nukes rather than losing all of America and their own families too. And clearly, China's leaders don't believe it either. That's why we will still...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk




Nearly 7 years since traitor Jang Song Thaek was executed in December 2013. Not surprised a little bit, that his most brutal inhumanity was only met with a most infamous death.

As common sense would recommends that rabid dogs should always be beaten to death with a stick, before it is too late.

Now new details are being leaked. Does this contribute to the healing process? Indeed, and we feel even more loyal toward the Great Marshal of the Mt Paektu.

We trust *Kim Jong Un* only.

Sep 12, 2020 

Seoul – The headless body of Kim Jong Un’s executed uncle was displayed to senior North Korean officials, U.S. President Donald Trump told the author of an upcoming book on the U.S. president.

Jang Song Thaek, the North Korean leader’s uncle by marriage and a hugely powerful figure within the regime, was purged for treason and corruption in 2013, in what was widely seen as Kim mercilessly asserting his authority.

Kim “tells me everything. Told me everything,” Trump told Washington Post investigative journalist Bob Woodward, according to his forthcoming book “Rage.”

“He killed his uncle and he put the body right in the steps,” Trump said, in an apparent reference to a building used by senior officials.

“And the head was cut, sitting on the chest,” he added in excerpts from the book seen by AFP.

The North has never officially stated how Jang was executed, although multiple reports say an anti-aircraft gun was used.

Trump’s account — apparently intended as a demonstration of the closeness of his relationship with Kim — is the first from any senior official to mention decapitation.










North Korea's Kim showed off executed uncle's headless body, Trump said


The headless body of Kim Jong Un’s executed uncle was displayed to senior North Korean officials, U.S. President Donald Trump told the author of an upcoming book on the U.S. president.




www.japantimes.co.jp




http://web.archive.org/web/20200913161134/https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20200913000200325?section=nk%2Fnk


https://archive.vn/SeBOF


​




http://web.archive.org/web/20190821022714/https://imgur.com/ecYmnLG ; https://archive.is/qfOgm/015fb81f59213bdc2e4f471ae62debd201f1bbfc.jpg 
▲ 1. Master of the World by 2050: Immortal Leader *Kim Jong Un*. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190401024051if_/https://i.imgur.com/IIM2jia.jpg ; https://archive.fo/IHwzR/7b51a53273a60191dcaf3af219acc286d0c640d8.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/IIM2jia.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=886a8c3db40055848f83bf9e51e8b9d7 
▲ 2. The Great Powers of the Next World Order: Pole Position for the DPRK in the 2045 Great Replacement! 




























*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Planet of the Apes (1968), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (1974), Hero Zheng Chengong 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） (2002), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Little Fish (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), The Painted Veil (2006), Democrazy (2007), Philosophy of a Knife (2008), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), Movie 43 (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Carol (2015), Manifesto (2015), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), Salyut-7 Салют-7 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019), The Matrix 4 (2022)

*TAGS:*
Age of Empire III, Hearts Of Iron II, Hearts Of Iron IV, Plague Inc: Evolved, Rebel Inc: Escalation, Stalin V Martian, Three Kingdoms: Fate of the Dragon


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Probably the first North Korean solid propellant ICBM to be unveiled soon: the Pukguksong-4 ICBM.

*Kim Jong Un Insists North Korea Needs Nuclear Deterrent*

September 23, 2020 11:42

North Korean leader *Kim Jong Un* earlier this year stressed the need for the republic to build up its nuclear arsenal.

"Continued strengthening of self-defense capabilities based on nuclear weapons guarantees our autonomy and right to live as well as the prosperity of our nation," he was quoted as saying.

*Kim Jong Un*'s remarks were carried in a journal published in May by the North Korea's State Academy of Sciences. The author, Prof. Kang Myong Hup, quoted *Kim Jong Un*'s teachings to stress the need to pursue strategic weapons development.

Kang wrote that it is North Korea's plan to maintain a "constant nuclear-strike posture" to make sure that no other country "dares consider using force against us." 

North Korea must "incessantly continue the development of essential and decisive strategic weapons until the U.S.' hostile policies are retracted," he added.

Meanwhile, a foreign website published satellite photos of multiple-launch rocket systems, motorcycles and other parade practicing for a massive parade for the 75th anniversary of the Workers Party on Oct. 10.

"Parade Practice in Full Swing in Pyongyang," the website headlined, adding that the satellite pictures taken Sunday afternoon "revealed more than 40 vehicles on the roads of the Mirim Parade Training Ground leading to the replica of *Kim Il Sung* Square."

A South Korean military source said, "We are focusing on the fact that North Korea built a temporary facility at Mirim Parade Training Ground that is large enough to house a transporter erector launcher."

"There is a chance that North Korea will [...] unveil a new intercontinental ballistic missile or other strategic weapon."

The website said the images show two temporary facilities that are 37 m long and 7 m wide. That suggests they could house an ICBM that is even bigger than the Hwasong-15 that was test-launched in November 2017, which measures 22 m.





https://archive.vn/aKdRv/fec0f86f7ca5d3ba68360277e0c457732c9f5d30.jpg ; https://archive.vn/aKdRv/f9178304ff62d8e037a9e4c095e15c35ecffc7e4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200924...ig3_Mirim-Upd-20-0921_20-0920-PL-1024x768.jpg ; https://www.38north.org/2020/09/mirim092120/ 
▲ 1. This satellite image from Sept. 20 shows what appear to be vehicles practicing for a parade in Kim Il Sung Square in Pyongyang ahead of the founding anniversary of the Workers Party on Oct. 10.
The source said the images show two temporary facilities that are 37 m long and 7 m wide. That suggests they could house an ICBM that is even bigger than the Hwasong-15 that was test-launched in November 2017, which measures 22 m.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

This has been Christmas every day lately and with Easter eggs!

After the possible solid propellant Pukguksong-4 ICBM as a TEL launched ballistic missile, today the next game ender, a new SLBM spotted from space by an U.S. satellite!

What could be its name? Maybe Pukguksong-5 then?

And a test launch maybe sometimes after the U.S. presidential election, that is only *after* a confirmed defeat of the incumbent president, as Putin would never allow the DPRK to jeopardize his candidate's re-election.

*Images of SLBM in North Korea's Sinpo Shipyard Captured by US Intelligence*

Write: 2020-09-25 08:43:33 / Update: 2020-09-25 10:54:59

U.S. intelligence authorities have reportedly captured images of a submarine-launched ballistic missile(SLBM) at the Sinpo shipyard in North Korea.

KBS has learned that the U.S. secured the satellite images of the SLBM and submersible launcher on Wednesday through intelligence assets and conveyed them to South Korea. 

It is the first time a North Korean SLBM under development was captured by a U.S. reconnaissance satellite. 

As the photos were not released to the public, it is unknown whether the U.S. captured the missile being transported on the ground or to a submarine. 

South Korean and U.S. intelligence authorities are reportedly assessing that North Korea is unlikely to launch the SLBM before October 10, the anniversary of the founding of the North's ruling Workers' Party. 










Images of SLBM in N. Korea's Sinpo Shipyard Captured by US Intelligence


U.S. intelligence authorities have reportedly captured images of a submarine-launched ballistic missile(SLBM) at the Sinpo shipyard in North Korea.KBS has learned that ...




web.archive.org






https://archive.is/h04Nh


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

The assessment made by *Galactic Penguin* of a new North Korean SSB carrying *Pukguksong-3 SLBMs*, was first published here on 21st June 2020. And testified by the serious readers of PDF.

Today, ever more OSINT analysts worldwide and governmental intelligence agencies have to concur with *Galactic Penguin*'s accurate prediction.

Simply because time is running out, as Trump's reelection are now next to nil, having himself succumbed on 1st October 2020, on the occasion of the most auspicious 2020 National Day of the People's Republic of China (中华人民共和国国庆节), to the man-made COVID-19 pandemic.

Indeed, once elected President of the U.S.A., Joe Biden will only trigger a barrage of ballistic and space launches from the DPRK, a man abhored and recently denounced in Pyongyang as: 

_a "profiteer" who is greedy for power and "wandering about like a starving field dog."

"He will be made to see even in a grave what horrible consequences will be brought about by his thoughtless utterances."

a "fool of low IQ", a "rabid dog" that should be "beaten to death."










N. Korea hurls criticism at Biden, calls him 'rabid dog' | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Nov. 15 (Yonhap) -- North Korea lashed out at former U.S. Vice President Joe Biden ...




en.yna.co.kr




_​



Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *21 June 2020 Update*
> 
> Based on new recent artistic illustrations circulated on the internet, the following update was made.
> 
> The "Narval" Class (일각고래: ILGAKKOLAE) SSB is the first test bed for multiple ballistic missile launch tubes. Up to 6 Pukguksong-3 SLBMs of ~1.4 m diameter, ~8 m long and ~2'500-3'600 km range, with launch tubes extending in the sail.
> These 3,000-ton-class subs are currently under construction at the shipyards in Sinpo and Chongjin. They are about 76 meters long, and the hull are smaller than 10 meters in diameter. No anechoic tiles are to be applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/ToL5e/b88b254b5e85b099ee3c3a07ad9386df95f89b61.jpg ; https://archive.is/ToL5e/f2cfe272928885cd31357fd0abdbcd14ab78600f/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200621160548/https://i.imgur.com/xReajfx.jpg
> ▲ 1. The "Narval" Class (일각고래: ILGAKKOLAE) SSB is the first test bed for multiple ballistic missile launch tubes (up to 6 Pukguksong-3 SLBMs). June 2020.







https://archive.is/fjYw1/c8e8e3b66c318c20641e090e357d49f0f4688990.jpg ; https://archive.is/fjYw1/0ef91c9eeb49e04af3cb553106b3f5ce1ae230e4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201003080338/https://i.imgur.com/wMqShxD.jpg 
▲ 2. New North Korean SSB carrying *Pukguksong-3 SLBMs*. 2020.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> The website said the images show two temporary facilities that are 37 m long and 7 m wide. That suggests they could house an ICBM that is even bigger than the Hwasong-15 that was test-launched in November 2017, which measures 22 m.



*North Korea seen moving intercontinental ballistic missile: report*

Published : Oct 4, 2020 - 14:10 Updated : Oct 4, 2020 - 16:35

South Korean and US intelligence have spotted North Korea moving an intercontinental ballistic missile, along with four mobile launchers, at an auto plant on the outskirts of Pyongyang, a Seoul official told a local media outlet on Saturday.

“*The missile is larger than the one they fired in 2017* and we believe they will showcase that at a military parade on Oct. 10,” the official said. North Korea fired its first ICBM, Hwasong-15, in 2017 and appears set to stage a show of force on the founding anniversary of its ruling party.

Speculation continues to mount over North Korea’s unveiling of a more advanced ICBM, with some experts expressing reservations, contending that Pyongyang could not have developed newer technologies without outside help.

The Seoul official added Pyongyang could unveil a newer submarine-launched ballistic missile as well as an enhanced submarine, pointing to intelligence that picked up signs of the activity involving the latest development at the North’s Sinpo South Shipyard along the east coast.










[Newsmaker] N. Korea seen moving intercontinental ballistic missile: report


South Korean and US intelligence have spotted North Korea moving an intercontinental ballistic missile, along with four mobile launchers, at an auto plant on the outskirts of Pyongyang, a Seoul official told a local media outlet on Saturday. “The missile is larger than the one they fired in...



web.archive.org






https://archive.vn/IvCDO



Larger than the Hwasong-15 ICBM means longer than 22.5 meter and larger than 2.4 meter in diameter.

Solid propellant ICBM are smaller, such as the DF-41 ICBM's 23 meter length and 2.2 meter diameter. This means the new ICBM might be a liquid propellant one:

Such as the U.S. Air Force ICBM of 55 meters length:





https://archive.is/XIkWe/0417e84fa31f40fa27624f55e43fa8e422aa1843.png ; https://archive.is/XIkWe/b042cfe83df08aad0121095665b24457eca63963/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201004101604/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EjRQ2xgVkAAcpss?format=png&name=small 
▲ 1. U.S. ICBM of 55 meters length. 

Such as the Chinese DF-5B ICBM with 32.5 meter length and 3.35 meter diameter, 13'000 km range:





https://archive.vn/d2E6M/156eb115c9de1332a493696470caa730688f618f.jpg ; https://archive.vn/d2E6M/f03e7da66aaecb773b7cba386f24f0d980a38bd1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201004103515/http://p9.pstatp.com/large/2dd450000477b1f0a7c5a.jpg 
▲ 2. Chinese DF-5B ICBM. 

Unless it is an improved mockup of this old unnamed North Korean ICBM parade model:





___ 
▲ 2. Most auspicious year of 2020 with the new North-Korean Topol-class ICBM to be paraded this week!




Get Ya Wig Split said:


> So what's going on with the Kim Jong Boom? He dead or nah? Any North Koreans in here?



As braindead as a zombie. 






https://archive.vn/9RFv9/0735028dec08ba3774fd0aa862eb56fc279b310c.jpg ; https://archive.vn/9RFv9/dcc923f629f423a0971ee230a97fdaee54ab3235/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201004112421/https://i.imgur.com/LmNVmkj.jpg
▲ 3. As braindead as a zombie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Hwasong-15B MIRV ICBM And Pukguksong-4A SLBM*

AS promised, the new liquid propellant Hwasong-15B MIRV ICBM (provisional naming by Galactic Penguin), with improved transporter erector launcher (TEL) with 11 axles, versus 9 axles for the Hwasong-15A previously.

Range should be same as Hwasong-15 ICBM, but with increased warheads and penetration aid decoys, possibly up to 10.

Also the brand new Pukguksong-4A SLBM, with range of 5'000 km, while no hint has been released to date about the associated strategic submarine (SSBN)!






https://archive.is/Rsp3A/84a89b7a338551731595d19cfa620be6b2489049.png ; https://archive.is/Rsp3A/a801794759b4201a7f4afb80a96bd7cb429beb49/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201010...ews/mainland/2020/10/10/20201010201338384.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201010152710/https://www.guancha.cn/politics/2020_10_10_567683.shtml ; https://archive.vn/2BcDL 
▲ 1. The new liquid propellant Hwasong-15B MIRV ICBM (provisional naming by Galactic Penguin).





https://archive.vn/401cB/6ae8dda81b43aa4f2d246db99288a6af831dd9c1.png ; https://archive.vn/401cB/ce057165f1e37cf55023a53e9ad035367621672d/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201010...ews/mainland/2020/10/10/20201010201325634.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201010152710/https://www.guancha.cn/politics/2020_10_10_567683.shtml ; https://archive.vn/2BcDL 
▲ 2. The new liquid propellant Hwasong-15B MIRV ICBM (provisional naming by Galactic Penguin).





https://archive.vn/bIb8K/b8192c39d8bcfcee55b98e43f55cfb62671271f4.png ; https://archive.vn/bIb8K/f76214005fbc30421530347aba896fa71839ac18/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201010...ews/external/2020/10/10/20201010201353145.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201010152710/https://www.guancha.cn/politics/2020_10_10_567683.shtml ; https://archive.vn/2BcDL 
▲ 3. The new liquid propellant Hwasong-15B MIRV ICBM (provisional naming by Galactic Penguin).





https://archive.vn/p0Jd6/b818952e66337b2822ee252d79889267f25b3c88.png ; https://archive.vn/p0Jd6/c15d3fac2fbb6e448f92a9f32d7212f8a4377ebb/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201010...ews/external/2020/10/10/20201010201408549.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201010152710/https://www.guancha.cn/politics/2020_10_10_567683.shtml ; https://archive.vn/2BcDL 
▲ 4. The new liquid propellant Hwasong-15B MIRV ICBM (provisional naming by Galactic Penguin).





https://archive.vn/TvYBS/8184d21755dee32cdd24b7b469b08e506c5c09c5.png ; https://archive.vn/TvYBS/e935675214054bbc1f91b0e6ab410f65ac11f3b0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201010...ews/mainland/2020/10/10/20201010201419199.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201010152710/https://www.guancha.cn/politics/2020_10_10_567683.shtml ; https://archive.vn/2BcDL 
▲ 5. The new liquid propellant Hwasong-15B MIRV ICBM (provisional naming by Galactic Penguin).





https://archive.vn/H7ElG/b42d04e26c5560874a0cc0eae9deba539b64f675.jpg ; https://archive.vn/H7ElG/cf45cf157a862af4b025e543e095e6b5026f3475/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201010...ews/mainland/2020/10/10/20201010203512318.jpg ; https://www.guancha.cn/internation/2020_10_10_567684.shtml ; https://archive.vn/If79j
▲ 6. The new Pukguksong-4A SLBM, with range of 5'000 km. 





https://archive.vn/9xzH4/7eebb68727e21c8558a945c898a0204e4c561e9d.png ; https://archive.vn/9xzH4/1e57bc9f323482588ff32d66921b8187204a4434/scr.png ; https://i.guancha.cn/news/mainland/2020/10/10/20201010203524629.png ; https://www.guancha.cn/internation/2020_10_10_567684.shtml ; https://archive.vn/If79j
▲ 7. The new Pukguksong-4A SLBM, with range of 5'000 km. 





https://archive.vn/56RBD/01a7659b04fbe0f30ed5de117243e3779e600804.png ; https://archive.vn/56RBD/ef5e9afc67cc87b30bc1f76f42cd5855b20d1a10/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201010...ews/mainland/2020/10/10/20201010203535281.png ; https://www.guancha.cn/internation/2020_10_10_567684.shtml ; https://archive.vn/If79j
▲ 8. The new Pukguksong-4A SLBM, with range of 5'000 km. 



*[록화실황] 조선로동당창건 75돐경축 열병식 Military Parade on 75th Founding Anniversary of the Workers' Party of Korea (Pyongyang Oct 10, 2020) : 2 hours 16 minutes*





102 views •Oct 10, 2020 KanccTV 722 subscribers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u27UR4LoAHE

Alternate longer Video:

*North Korea Military Parade 2020 - Livestream & Analysis : 2 hours 42 minutes*





29,721 views •Streamed live 5 hours ago NK News 4.62K subscribers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8dZl9f3faY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## reflecthofgeismar

(1:59:55 New Vehicles...)
Good Job, Kimmi Boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dy1022

Great military parade 2020 from North Korea.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

dy1022 said:


> Great military parade 2020 from North Korea.



Bro, the real good news are in the debrief!

The new Hwasong-15B ICBM (provisional name) seems to have a longer nose cone than the previous Hwasong-15A ICBM.

This allows to add a Penetration Aid Carrier (PAC) needed to increase the survivability of the multiple Re-entry Vehicles (ReB) and defeat the U.S. Alaskan missile interceptors bottleneck.





https://archive.vn/ckNck/bf9657177f58ecc63971c00a753ed4d92c3331b1.jpg ; https://archive.vn/ckNck/72b406633748da2cd6f89d40ad34d227363357b2/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201012201256/https://rodgersericv.neocities.org/chevaline3.jpg 
▲ 1. Penetration Aid Carrier (PAC) and multiple Re-entry Vehicles (ReB). 





https://archive.vn/7Rp5c/6314fc270a83c662718c3f189c7114217835a17e.png ; https://archive.vn/7Rp5c/574c8a43a97cdff56a597886e0e2d9d18556801d/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201012201405/https://rodgersericv.neocities.org/chevaline.png 
▲ 2. Deployment sequence of Penetration Aid Carrier (PAC) and multiple Re-entry Vehicles (ReB).


Meanwhile first photogrammetric measurement of the Pukguksong-4A suggest a 1.8m diameter and a length of about 9.8m, based on the Howo A7 tractor's wheel base as a baseline.





https://archive.vn/SQIwB/70b88a550b502efde498993381a6d841e9ba5c02.jpg ; https://archive.vn/SQIwB/1e5c5edd66014918e4d35330fe4bb196f69c3ca9/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201012200221/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EkJpfQ6X0AI2UQF?format=jpg&name=medium 
▲ 3. First photogrammetric measurement of the Pukguksong-4A suggests a 1.8 m diameter and a length of about 9.8 m.





https://archive.vn/mqn62/5c10051969d5f1fe0ebdd1650ca42911d3d9c753.jpg ; https://archive.vn/mqn62/13cc6dceb1fbd79104c565fded7b5c2ecb049181/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201013194817/https://i.imgur.com/PUwBIks.jpg  
▲ 4. First photogrammetric measurement of the Pukguksong-4A indicates that the 1.8 m diameter is slightly bigger than a standing KPA soldier of ~1.70 meters.

Obviously, the range is above 5'000 km. 

This range is of course of little military use. As the 13'000 km threshold is imperative in assuring an effective military deterrence against the U.S.

The Pukguksong-1 SLBM, Pukguksong-2 GLBM, Pukguksong-3 SLBM, Pukguksong-4 SLBM were only the first incremental developmental steps, each with an increased diameter: 1.1m, 1.4m and 1.8 m.

The next step will allow to finally reach the critical level of a M51-class SLBM, as the ultimate Pukguksong-5 SLBM. The one that will be carried onboard the North Korean strategic submarines (SSBN):

•Diameter: 2.3 m
•Length: 12.0 m
•Mass: 52'000 kg
•Warheads: 6 to 10 MIRV with penetration aids.
•Engine: three stage Solid-fuel rocket 
•Operational range: 8'000–10'000 km
•Maximum speed: Mach 25
•Launch platform: Orca-class SSBN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxhoundbis

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> ▲ 2. The new liquid propellant Hwasong-15B MIRV ICBM (provisional naming by Galactic Penguin).



At first thx Galactic Penguin for your work.
Regarding North Korea, it is very hard to get reliable information about military hardware. However, it exists a way to guess or evaluate where is NK.
The best way is to evaluate where Iran is in the weapons defense industry area, because Iran is very close to NK, and they are allies for a long time ago.
The best fate about this new mobile ICBM, it must be the new hypersonic NK missile. The US -via their so-called media like Washington post, NY times, National Interrests etc...- will do all its possible to debunk this reality. However, everybody knows that NK helped Iran to obtain most of its weapons industry, including nuclear devices.
A few months ago Iran succeeds to test a new Hypersonic missile, it does mean that NK has this technology before Iranians then this new ICBM could be a completely new generation of missiles, it could explain its huge size.

Moreover, the fates of NK did not stop only to the missile, contrary to the ugly westerner's assertions. The main, and dramatic fate is its Mig-29. NK is now producing its own Mig-29 models with its indigenous RD-33. It is not only fate but the seismic event that will have heavy consequences in the coming years, if not months.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*North Korean Pukguksong series Part 4: Pukguksong-4 SLBM *

*The structure of the Pukguksong-4 SLBM*

From the initial analysis of the Pukguksong-4, this new class of missile does not follow the main engine plus small graphite jet vane deflector design of the Soviet era R-27/4K10 submarine-launched ballistic missile, and it does not have the large grid fins of the Hwasong-10 missile. 

It has most likely adopted the TVC (Thrust Vector Control) Actuator System, technology that has been fully verified on the Hwasong-15 intercontinental ballistic missile.

*Shape analysis of the Pukguksong-4 SLBM*

Judging from the shape and technical data of the missile body of the Pukguksong-4 currently disclosed, its performance is not weak at all, and its performance has even exceeded by a quantum leap the old vintage Soviet-era R-27/4K10.

Compared with the Pukguksong-1 SLBM which was first publicly tested in 2015 and the Pukguksong-2 GLBM which was first tested in 2017, the biggest difference is the shape of the Pukguksong-4's fairing and its aerodynamic.

The warhead's fairing of the Pukguksong-1 submarine-launched ballistic missile adopts a sharp cone design with a huge stable skirt, which can effectively reduce the drag when flying in the atmosphere. This is also a commonly used design for early submarine-launched ballistic missiles, such as the US Polaris-A1 and the Soviet Union's R-27 submarine-launched ballistic missiles, and also China's Julang-1 missile.

Judging from the currently disclosed photos of the Pukguksong-4 SLBM, this type of missile has changed the design of the conical warhead with a stabilizing skirt used by the Polaris-1 missile, and adopted the same design as the U.S. Trident-IID5 and the French M51. The same oval blunt head design. Compared with the conical warhead, this design has better underwater hydrodynamic flow performance, but greater flight resistance in the atmosphere.

According to the analysis of military experts, the Pukguksong-3/4 SLBM has removed the design flaws of the previous two generations, and its flight stability has been improved. It has shown a leap forward in the field of submarine-launched missiles, such as changing the pointed warhead of the Polaris-1 missile to a gentle arc, reducing underwater resistance and so on.



Secondly, the details of the high-definition picture of the missile body also show that the Pukguksong-3/4 SLBM has added bubble generating holes on both sides of the missile body's top, which are used to generate bubbles that wrap the missile body underwater, and isolate the missile body from contact with seawater. 

This Active Cavitation Technology reduces the underwater resistance of the missile. This design can also be seen in the submarine missiles of other countries.

The principle of Active Cavitation Technology in water is similar to the supercavitation phenomenon. The missile is equipped with a cavitation generator, which can produce a large number of cavitations to wrap the missile body. At this time, the medium in contact with the missile body will change from sea water to gas. Greatly reducing the friction resistance of the missile. Active Cavitation Technology in water is commonly used in submarine-launched ballistic missiles in France and Russia, because the French and Russian missiles usually use underwater ignition technology. 

Water friction resistance is much larger than un the air, which greatly consumes missile fuel and affects the maximum range. Therefore, Active Cavitation Technology is required to reduce water resistance.





https://archive.is/gI80g/487f3a7ffde91048c66dd3aadd25b3c01623e1c5.jpg ; https://archive.is/gI80g/c81a85e141b94c950dc1b0e54c6f37b59190a993/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/2020101...7/qkimagespqzspqzs202007pqzs20200709-10-l.jpg ; https://web.archive.org/web/20201019233646/http://www.fx361.com/page/2020/0716/6874201.shtmlhttps://archive.vn/t7uSy 
▲ 1. The Pukguksong-3/4 SLBM has added bubble generating holes on both sides of the missile body's top.





https://archive.vn/7506P/b4a0fcbede5cdab7031dbde31e00d813481ad110.jpg ; https://archive.vn/7506P/64f6b41c96af231eefb420b28e9d64775e0d05f0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201019233647/http://cimg.fx361.com/images/2020/07/17/qkimagespqzspqzs202007pqzs20200709-11-l.jpg ; https://web.archive.org/web/20201019233646/http://www.fx361.com/page/2020/0716/6874201.shtml ; https://archive.vn/t7uSy  
▲ 2. Illustration of Active Cavitation Technology.

Launching ballistic missiles underwater is a very difficult technology. Overcoming this technology shows that North Korean submarines can launch ballistic missiles from underwater, improving the missile's attack capability and survivability.

The underwater launch of submarine-launched missiles has to go through three stages: underwater flight phase, water exit phase, and atmospheric flight phase. Among them, the underwater flight phase and the water exit phase are unique to the launch of submarine-launched missiles, and are also critical in determining the success or failure of the launch. 

The most difficult part of launching a missile under water is to consider the evolution of the missile in two different mediums: underwater and atmospheric. Submarine-launched missiles must be agile in both water and the atmosphere. The missile is launched from the water into the atmosphere, and it has to work stably in two different media. This step takes the shortest time, especially when it breaks through the water. It is calculated in seconds, but it is the key to the success or failure of the submarine-launched missile launch. If a pointed warhead is used as the warhead shape, a wide truncated cone needs to be installed at the rear to stabilize the attitude of the missile in the water. 

This not only increases the length of the submarine-launched missile, but also causes a sharp decrease in resistance when the missile crosses the water's surface into the atmosphere.

This results in the missile's attitude to be instable, which in turn leads to the launch failure. 

Most of the early submarine-launched missiles in many countries all over the world also used pointed designs, such as China’s Julang-1, the U.S. Polaris-A1, Russia’s R-27, etc., but the launch success rate is actually not high. 

The U.S. submarine-launched ballistic missile Polaris-A1 to Trident-II D5 changed gradually from a cone to a blunt nosecone. 

Therefore, in order to ensure the stability in the water, with the gradual research of submarine-launched technology, the warheads of submarine-launched missiles have been changed to a blunt shape, which is different from ordinary intercontinental missiles. 

In the process of developing submarine-launched ballistic missiles, the Americans gradually improved from the Polaris-A1 and A2 with a cone-shaped head design to the Trident series use of an oval blunt head. 

In addition, Russia's Bulava, China's Julang-2, France's M51 and other submarine-launched missiles also use a blunt body shape. 

The reason why the blunt shape is favored for underwater launch is its cavitation effect.

Since the top surface area of the warhead of this shape is large, a larger water area can be opened during the propulsion process, and the missile body can move forward in the cavity supported by the warhead. If a bubble generator is added to the warhead, it is basically the same as traveling in the air, which can minimize the resistance in the water. In addition, the use of blunt warheads can also increase the internal space and be equipped with more multiple reentry vehicle (MRV) to improve the missile penetration and attack capabilities.


General land-based missiles and air-based missiles only need to consider air resistance. In order to reduce air resistance, missiles often use a slender body and a sharp conical warhead or arc design. However, this kind of missiles are not intended to be used underwater, and more cavitation will be produced when the missile exits the water. 

These cavitation bubbles will quickly collapse at the moment the missile exits the water, which will cause a large load on the warhead and the missile body and damage the missile structure. For sea water to flow out steadily, it is best to have a blunt tip, and it is best to generate bubbles by itself to reduce water resistance and maintain a stable hydrodynamic flow.

However, the shortcomings of the oval blunt design warhead are also very obvious. When the submarine-launched missile flies in the atmosphere at high speed after exiting the water, the blunt tip has a large air resistance, which severely reduces the speed and range of the missile. Flying in the air requires the least resistance arc head. 

Two ways to resolve this contradiction have been developed among the major powers. 

One is the blunt-headed Trident of the United States and the M51 of France that pop up the drag reducing rod called aerospike after exiting the water.

Missiles or launch vehicles will encounter huge air resistance when flying in the air, and a large part of the engine energy is used to overcome air resistance. The head resistance of the spacecraft mainly comes from the bow shock wave near the head. The faster the missile or rocket, the higher the pressure and temperature in this area, and the resistance will increase sharply. It is generally believed that in order to overcome the bow shock, a missile needs at least a quarter of the thrust of the engine, which can be said to be very lossy. The drag reduction aerospike is designed to overcome the bow shock wave. Its principle is very simple. It pierces the bow shock wave and turns it into an oblique shock wave. The pressure and resistance of the latter are much smaller than the bow shock wave. This is equivalent to increased engine thrust and improved missile range.

The American Trident-IC4 uses a retractable drag reduction aerospike for the first time on a submarine missile, which is usually retracted in the fairing. 

When the missile's exits the water, the rocket engine is ignited after 4 seconds, the drag reduction aerospike extends out of the fairing and pierces the air. 

According to relevant data, the drag reduction effect of the aerospike can reach more than 30%.

In addition to the use of aerospike, a double-head design can also be used to solve the problem of the contradiction between the movement of the missile in the water and the atmosphere, which is to add a blunt fairing outside the missile cone fairing. 

After the missile exits out of the water and enters the atmosphere, the blunt-headed outer cover is separated, and the missile exposes its cone fairing ready to start its atmospheric flight. 

India’s K15 submarine-launched missile uses this design. The most ideal shape of the fairing to deal with seawater resistance is a blunt head shape. The blunt head shape fairing has little resistance underwater, but after exiting out of the water, the resistance increases. The sharp cone fairing is the opposite, so the most ideal fairing shape for atmospheric resistance is a sharp cone. The purpose of adopting the double hood design is to complement each other and have the best shape underwater and in the air. 

But the disadvantage is that it increases the complexity of the launch process, mainly due to the addition of a low-altitude fairing ejection step. At the same time, the blunt fairing and ejection pyrotechnic will increase the length and weight of the missile, and make the internal structure of the missile more complicated, which will reduce the missile's reliability.

The most eye-catching part of the Pukguksong-3 missile test is that the missile exits directly out of water without the need for an additional protective cover, thus effectively reducing the length and weight of the missile. As an economically and technologically underdeveloped country, North Korea’s ability to acquire such mature technology is indeed impressive. 





https://archive.fo/93Tek/64bc5a4fa5077d0911e4f7ef06cfcd3f4131ba92.jpg ; https://archive.fo/93Tek/69c97d0437947fb9550b088c85d72e24c3e5595f/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191025.../10/multi_photo_2019-10-24_dn99517_image1.jpg ; http://www.uriminzokkiri.com/index.php?ptype=photo&no=8201 ; https://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=42&s=1#/42&s=1/ 
▲ 3. Korean-developed Singijon, at the origin of multistage rockets, in the early 15th century, and fitted with *aerospikes* to extend the range.





https://archive.vn/E9y8c/7b5b5cc871fe9819e38d3f21f165d7bb012e62df.jpg ; https://archive.vn/E9y8c/4b95dd1fc23f3916e5f0b4aff98ed442a03ba27b/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201021...7/qkimagespqzspqzs202007pqzs20200709-13-l.jpg ; https://web.archive.org/web/20201019233646/http://www.fx361.com/page/2020/0716/6874201.shtmlhttps://archive.vn/t7uSy 
▲ 4. M-51 SLBM nose cone section with an aerospike.

Further development of this concept should soon be demonstrated with air-spike. This is formed by concentrated energy, from a pulsed laser, projected forwards from the body, which produces a region of low density hot air ahead of the body. This has the advantage over a structural aerospike that the air density is lower than that behind a shock wave providing increased drag reduction.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190319013327/https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4885/31487803767_7c98fddf26_b.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190810170025/https://www.flickr.com/photos/arirangmeari/31487803767/ 
▲ 5. Further development of this concept should soon be demonstrated with the DPRK's pulsed laser air-spike. Uploaded on December 23, 2018. 

Regarding speed, it is estimated that the maximum speed of Pukguksong-3 SLBM is about 10 Mach. This is mainly because according to the available information, the Pukguksong-2 GLBM previously tested by North Korea has a similar design to the Pukguksong-3 SLBM and it is said that its maximum speed is Mach 10. However, because North Korea has the potential to continue to promote engine development, it cannot be ruled out that the missile has a higher speed. It is estimated that the potential maximum speed is about 12 Mach.



Initial calculations on the Pukguksong-4:

Weight: ~23t (without gas generator)
Payload: ~500kg
Range: ~6300km (short range ICBM)
Length: 9,8m (with gas generator)
Diameter: 1,8m

Features:
Flexnozzle TVC 1st stage
2 Filament wound composite motor stages
Compact nozzle design

8:16 PM · Oct 16, 2020


The structural ratios applied here are according to the motor technology used, reasonable estimates:

1st stage 8,75%
2nd stage 10,5%

In a worst case scenario, the range would be reduced to 5000km and the structural ratios very unfavorable at:

1st stage 12,5%
2nd stage 14,5%

With an effective aerospike the author gets ~7300km max. range

There is no space for jet vane TVC on the 1st stage and if they have flexnozzle tech. Then its certainly also applied to the 2nd stage.

Thats why the structural ratios are:
1st stage 8,75%
2nd stage 10,5%

Quite optimistic ones

https://twitter.com/Pataramesh/status/1317167509993328640





https://archive.vn/bt4tH/b5de82399b48065f8351155f7f2356f2e441eb3f.jpg ; https://archive.vn/bt4tH/239d98c18ce4517840918676cc0614c8ff6e94c5/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20201019233838/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EkolZieWMAIY3Ka?format=jpg&name=900x900 ; https://twitter.com/Pataramesh/status/1317908291746484226
▲ 4. Differences between the DPRK Pukguksong prototype and the mature looking PK-4 from the recent parade. This is the author's interpretation of it and there are still open issues like the TVC actuator of the first stage. 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Back under the presidency of I.R.I.'s President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, it was known that Iran was planning to complete in the next decade a true nuclear deterrence, with land based TEL ICBMs, silo-based and a sea-based components.

An image of a SSBN with 14 SLBM was then circulated. 





https://archive.vn/MPZL7/e906170db144c5b5c363be69aef4b6c439863c77.jpg ; https://archive.vn/MPZL7/a9a00f049b6e99b4bcdae09cc3f0eb326fd431f9/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/oXw05ph.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201018202016if_/https://i.imgur.com/oXw05ph.jpg 
▲ 1. ▲ Undated image of an Iranian SSBN, with 14 SLBM. 

But nothing about the SSN.

Today it seems that a clue has been revealed about this missing step. 

• Diesel-electric submarine specialized for anti-submarine duties (SSK) *✔*
• Diesel-electric ballistic missile submarine, capable of deploying submarine-launched ballistic missiles (SSB) *✔*
• Nuclear-powered general-purpose attack submarine (SSN) *?*
• Nuclear powered ballistic missile submarine, capable of deploying submarine-launched ballistic missiles (SSBN) *✔*

*North Korea building two submarines, one capable of firing ballistic missiles - lawmaker*

November 3, 2020 

SEOUL (Reuters) - North Korea is building two new submarines, including one capable of firing ballistic missiles, a South Korean lawmaker said on Tuesday, following a closed-door briefing by the South Korea’s National Intelligence Service.

“One of the submarines North Korea is building can carry a submarine-launched ballistic missile (SLBM),” Ha Tae Keung, an opposition party lawmaker on parliament’s intelligence committee, told Reuters. “One is a modified Romeo Class and the other is a new medium-large size one.”










North Korea building two submarines, one capable of firing ballistic missiles - lawmaker


North Korea is building two new submarines, including one capable of firing ballistic missiles, a South Korean lawmaker said on Tuesday, following a closed-door briefing by the South's National Intelligence Service.




web.archive.org






https://archive.is/UBJGL


​
The modified Romeo Class is the SSB (carrying between 3 to 6 SLBMs) and the other 'new medium-large size' should designate the missing SSN in the technological tree of the DPRK.


*________________*


SEOUL, Nov. 3 (Yonhap) -- South Korea's state intelligence agency said Tuesday that North Korea may also announce a reorganization of the leadership with an eye to elevating the status of Chairman *Kim Jong Un* as well as a new line of internal and external strategies during the 8th Workers' Party Congress stated for January next year, according to the NIS officials.

"North Korea is preparing to make the congress the highest-profile political event in order to break out of the internal and external impasse ... the 8th congress could become an important tipping point for the North Korean (political) system," the officials noted. 

As part of the process, *Kim Jong Un* may also be elevated to Generalissimo -- the highest rank of generals granted to his predecessors *Kim Jong Il*, posthumously in 2012, and *Kim Il Sung*, in 1992 -- the officials said. 

Instead, his powerful sister *Kim Yo Jong* and other key aides have been put in charge of on-site inspections, the officials said, adding that the official party rank of the sister, currently an alternate member at the Politburo of the Workers' Party Central Committee, is likely to be elevated in the upcoming party congress. 

On the military front, the country is in the process of building two new submarines that are capable of carrying submarine-launched ballistic missiles, the officials also said. 










(2nd LD) Kim Jong-un orders probe into recent shooting death of S. Korean official: spy agency | Yonhap News Agency


(ATTN: UPDATES with details on senior N.K. official in last 2 paras) SEOUL, Nov. 3 (Yonh...




en.yna.co.kr




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

_*North Korea displays new submarine-launched ballistic missile during parade*

North Korea 17:26 January 15, 2021 

SEOUL, Jan. 15 (Yonhap) -- North Korea showcased yet another new submarine-launched ballistic missile (SLBM) in just three months during a recent military parade, experts said Friday.

During the parade held on Thursday night at Kim Il-sung square in Pyongyang, the North rolled out SLBMs on transporter erector launchers (TEL), which it labeled as the Pukguksong-5ㅅ, along with a new short-range ballistic missile and various other kinds of weaponry.

The Korean letter "ㅅ" appears to indicate that it is a sea-based system.

"The world's most powerful weapon, submarine-launch ballistic missile, entered the square one after another, powerfully demonstrating the might of the revolutionary armed forces," the North's Korean Central Korean News Agency (KCNA) said on Friday.

The new missile looks longer than the Pukguksong-4ㅅ SLBM, which was first unveiled during a military parade in October last year.

Experts say the newest one appears to be designed to fly longer and fit for larger-sized warheads.

"North Korea is working to develop two kinds of SLBMs at the same time. Chances are that Pukguksong-4 is expected to be equipped with its 3,000-ton-class submarine, while Pukguksong-5 could be for a 4,000-ton one or larger," Lee Choon-geun, a senior research fellow at the Science and Technology Policy Institute, said.

http://web.archive.org/web/20210115131821/https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20210115001153325?section=nk%2Fnk
https://archive.vn/lUR3v​_




https://archive.is/Lp4c5/93746ad21b7ba7624c58f2dd5ef4cf20ca66af6c.jpg ; https://archive.is/Lp4c5/3c423f4ed06a69890afd153326e4e4a83ba9def4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210115120312/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ErvRaw6XcAcoi2L?format=jpg&name=4096x4096]
▲ 1. Pukguksong-5ㅅ SLBM





https://archive.vn/hjmGB/91083af5562db6069f9c5d4548719c709cf8595f.jpg ; https://archive.vn/hjmGB/da572ed309539032799535adac590035fc22d5b8/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210115120355/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ErvRZAtXAAcbYNK?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
▲ 2. Pukguksong-5ㅅ SLBM





https://archive.vn/dSEAa/50bf56df62b81706eac158d960d9501778c385ab.jpg ; https://archive.vn/dSEAa/8a37c5a4a33ab230f37dd8591eeee91ceb14c913/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210115120614/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ErvRvoIXEAM2rpQ?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
▲ 3. Pukguksong-5ㅅ SLBM





https://archive.vn/j8CEk/52ab230f55ae7c0a96f865f4a54878f8e51f0e37.jpg ; https://archive.vn/j8CEk/612bf7d8732e5fe2a154bddf200f583b6e51914c/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210115120652/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ErvRpW4XAAMt-uq?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
▲ 4. Pukguksong-5ㅅ SLBM





https://archive.vn/cYtm6/5e1f5aa9dec5d78ad8d86ad0e4a8a121e4b08906.jpg ; https://archive.vn/cYtm6/147114fb5fa9467f14168db9e2b136a3169b797e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210115121102/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ErubRo9XAAEqgRa?format=jpg&name=small
▲ 5. Pukguksong-5ㅅ SLBM

*Full Video: 1h27m28*




Jan 15, 2021
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYbnjxjKNf8
北朝鮮 「朝鮮労働党第8回大会記念閲兵式 (조선로동당 제8차대회기념 열병식)」 KCTV 2021/01/15

*Short Video: 150秒回顾朝鲜阅兵式：钢铁洪流导弹压轴 “北极星-5”重磅出场*






150秒回顾朝鲜阅兵式：钢铁洪流导弹压轴 “北极星-5”重磅出场_腾讯新闻


150秒回顾朝鲜阅兵式：钢铁洪流导弹压轴 “北极星-5”重磅出场




new.qq.com




__


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Western media again mostly in denial mode. But the very few that made the measurements, confirm that this new SLBM is inching incrementally even closer to the final version, a M51-class SLBM!

Therefore, the most recent measurements of the Pukguksong-5 SLBM are as follow:






https://archive.is/nmokF/5f245dd5a30988252cd19bb9817966f1c5f0d743.jpg ; https://archive.is/nmokF/47071810a08620c57926582abcf01c4c21558a93/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210116131633/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Erxa5YkXIAAaNB8?format=jpg&name=large
▲ 1. Pukguksong-5 SLBM diameter measuring ~2.03 meter.





https://archive.vn/0fAOG/54b16261f00f9ff5bc7285567c835e1effcbb485.jpg ; https://archive.vn/0fAOG/147a212e92bc34a1e26a6b1aba3886241d74ae4e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210116131929/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ErybV1ZU0AAZB8n?format=jpg&name=large ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210116132155/https://twitter.com/ISNJH/status/1350363680731348998 ; https://archive.vn/fTvY5 
▲ 2. Pukguksong-5 SLBM length measuring 10.5~10.7 meter.


 *SLBM Type** Pukguksong-3* *Pukguksong-4**Pukguksong-5**Pukguksong-6* *Diameter** 1.4 m* *1.80 m**2.03 m**2.3 m* *Length** 9.15 m* *9.5 m**10.5 m**12 m* *Range** 2'000 km* *4'000 km**6'000 km**8'000-10'000 km*

Notice the black and white chequered pattern indicates it is only another incremental steps toward the final version.

From the Pukguksong-3's 9 alternated bands, to the Pukguksong-4's 6 alternated bands, today the Pukguksong-5's is left with only 3 alternated bands. 

Obvious to conclude that the next iteration will be the zero band and final Pukguksong-6 SLBM!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Last time I visited this forum was well over a year ago... Surprised that this thread has any activity.

Anyway read my article:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351532678089113600

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

> France Sparks The First Global Arms Race In Outer Space V1.1b
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/north-korea-defence-forum.448499/post-12535627



*Update V1.1c (1st February 2021) here:*


*France Sparks The First Global Arms Race In Outer Space V1.1c*

First edited 3 August 2019; Updated 1st February 2021

Table of Contents

1. Introduction

2. Historical Background Updated 15 July 2020
2.1. The Opening Solar Concentrator Updated 15 July 2020
2.2. Chang Chin Liang's Cometary Lensing Updated 1st February 2021
2.3. The Empire of Japan's FUGO Updated 1st February 2021

3. The 1966 Outer Space Treaty 

4. Prerequisite for Space to Ground Capabilities

5. The Chain Reaction's Contenders
5.1. The Four Major Space Powers 
5.1.1. France Updated 1st February 2021
5.1.2. Russia

Part 2

5.1.3. The U.S.
5.1.3.1. The U.S. 42'000 Starlinks Updated 1st February 2021
5.1.3.1.1. Star Wars V2.0 Updated 15 July 2020
5.1.3.1.2. U.S. Internet of Military Things (IoMT) warfare Updated 1st February 2021
5.1.3.1.3. U.S. Counter-insurgency warfare Updated 1st February 2021
5.1.3.1.4. U.S. Pyrohurricane WMD Updated 1st February 2021
5.1.4. China 
5.1.4.1. China's Orbital Solar-powered Laser/Maser Updated 1st February 2021
5.1.4.2. China's 107'000 Starlinks Updated 1st February 2021
5.1.4.3. China's Fleet of Reusable VTVL Launchers Updated 1st February 2021
5.1.4.4. China's Quantum Computer Updated 1st February 2021
5.1.4.5. China's Internet of Military Things (IoMT) warfare Updated 1st February 2021
5.2. The Four Minor Space Powers 
5.2.1. India, Israel Updated 1st February 2021

Part 3

5.2.2. North Korea Updated 1st February 2021

Part 4

5.2.3. Iran Updated 1st February 2021
5.3. The Outsider 
5.3.1. Japan Updated 1st February 2021

6. Conclusion Updated 1st February 2021


*1. Introduction*

On 25 July 2019, France's Defence Minister has stated that in order to catch up with the great space powers, Paris would invest 700 millions Euros to deploy high power space based lasers by 2023.

With 2 billions Euros annual budget in space military, France still lags behind the U.S. (50 billions), China (10 billions) and Russia (4 billions). 

These offensive weapons would include machine guns to destroy solar panels of approaching enemy spacecrafts, a clear reference to Russia's 2017 Louch-Olympe satellite that was caught marauding near the Franco-Italian Athena-Fidus military communications satellite.

But also laser to destroy enemy spacecrafts' solar pannel and optics. 

Most important, stressing the use of adapative optics, Paris has reveal its intention to give its space assets a true space to ground capability!

To control all these new space platforms constituting a new Space Defence Force, Macron, speaking on 13 July 2019 ahead of Bastille Day celebrations, said that a new dedicated command would be formed in September.

In a chain reaction, sparked by France's decision, all the members of the Elite Club of Space Superpowers are expected to announce the deployment of their own Space to Ground assets within months to come. 

*2. Historical Background*

*2.1. The Opening Solar Concentrator*

*"*_*Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor, World’s Oldest Solar Device *

During the sixth century BCE, Confucius wrote about the common use of curved mirrors shaped from shiny metal to concentrate the rays of the sun for making fire. These became known as yang-suis – translating to solar ignitors, or burning mirrors.

According to the great philosopher, upon waking up the eldest son would attach a solar ignitor to his belt as he dressed for the day. It was his duty to focus the solar rays onto kindling to start the family’s cooking fire.

According to another early text, the Zhouli, which describes rituals dating far back into Chinese antiquity, “The Directors of the Sun Fire have the duty of transferring with burning mirrors the brilliant flames of the sun to torches for sacrifice.”

Although scholars found over the years many ancient texts discussing solar ignitors, the discovery of an extant yang sui eluded them for centuries. Quite recently came the Eureka moment. Digging up a tomb that dated to about 3,000 years ago, a team of archaeologists found in the hand of a skeleton a bowl-shaped metal object. While the inner side could have passed for a wok, the exterior trough had a handle in its center. That’s what caught the eye of the two archaeologist in charge of the dig, Lu Demming and Zhai Keyong. They immediately brought the relic back to the local museum and ordered its specialists to make a mold from the original and then cast a copy in bronze.

After polishing its curved surface to a high degree of reflectance, the inquisitive archaeologists focused sunlight onto a piece of tinder just as the eldest son would have done so many years past, and in seconds the combustible material burst into flames. “This verified without a doubt that the purpose of the artifact is to make fire,” Lu and Zhai later wrote, assured of having found the oldest solar device in the history of humanity.

Now that the world could see what a real yang-sui looked like, museums retrospectively identified 20 more previously unclassified objects as solar ignitors. Multiple molds for turning out yang suislater found at a Bronze Age foundry in Shanxi province, close to the first find, suggest a mass market once existed for them. In fact, yang suis were probably as ubiquitous in early China as are matches and lighters today. The yang sui “should be regarded as one of the great inventions of ancient Chinese history,” remarked its discoverers, impressed by the ability of their forefathers to figure out the complex optics for such optimal performance so early in time.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://1882.img.pp.sohu.com.cn/images/2011/4/7/17/29/u131742818_12fe87bbcb9g215.jpg
http://liujingyou100.blog.sohu.com/170966592.html



▲ 1. Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/7yov6k-jpg.462074/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://ipic.su/7yoV6K.jpg
http://s9.sinaimg.cn/mw690/001n7IPZzy6SUaPoNjWc8&690
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4af8f35f0102vkmc.html



▲ 2. Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/7yov6m-jpg.462075/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://ipic.su/7yoV6M.jpg
http://s3.sinaimg.cn/mw690/001Myf17zy6TZcD1TkC82&690
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_615e1d510102vmlx.html



▲ 3. Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=aaa878e4c1bc4a207b079d78e7f2f421
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3259544f306b7a6333566d54/img/9dd4a648-5526-463b-8a34-06507ef16dbc.jpg
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3259544f306b7a6333566d54/share_p.html



▲ 4. Flashforward: Korean-style Gigantic Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor?


Source:
http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=g5Z...0gjx417MbY5GY4Td0zcZXuadDnxbftC2jaaYWfhpkvj-_
http://cleantechnica.com/2014/06/05/worlds-oldest-solar-device/
*,,*​​_

*2.2. Chang Chin Liang's Cometary Lensing*

Extract from a letter sent to the British Royal Observatory, at Greenwich, from Sze Zuk Chang Chin Liang of the Imperial Polytechnic College, at Shanghai, after observing the Halley comet in 1910 and worrying about the Earth being burned during future visits, appears to be the earliest account recorded and related to some natural space lensing able to destroy the ground surface:

_It is obvious the comet has no tail at all and the so-called tail must be the Sun rays which, while passing through the body of the comet, look like a tail. If the body of the comet is transparent and like the Earth has its two poles fairly flat and thus form a convex lens then everything on the Earth will be burnt provided the sunlight passes through the body of the comet and the focus falls on the surface of the Earth.
_​








h2g2 - The Cosmic Influence of Halley's Comet - Edited Entry


The Cosmic Influence of Halley's Comet , from the edited h2g2, the Unconventional Guide to Life, the Universe and Everything




web.archive.org












h2g2 - The Cosmic Influence of Halley's Comet - Edited Entry


archived 15 Jul 2020 07:00:48 UTC




archive.is










https://archive.vn/7V2Ca/9679d11210d7499541f6a63484b8fe706dd38f8a.jpg ; https://archive.vn/7V2Ca/40b97916092f963ca0d0433c72cf27dc6bd6f873/scr.png ; 
http://web.archive.org/web/20210131054604/https://i.imgur.com/Y5Cgzdj.jpg 
▲ 5. Lensing able to destroy little earthlings on the ground. Malena (2000). 



*2.3. The Empire of Japan's FUGO*

The Empire of Japan was the first to develop anti-air high power microwave weapons during the Pacific war.
Nippon Radio Telegraph and Telephone Co., Ltd. has developped in 1939 the world’s first cavity magnetron, with punched positive copper pole, 10cm wave length and 500W power.

Research on microwave weapons（く号兵器） started on December 1936 at the Imperial Japanese Army Noborito Laboratory (陸軍登戸研究所).

Research on artificial lightning generator weapons（ら号兵器） by irradiating the sky with high intensity ultraviolet beams and ionization of the air, started on April 1938.





https://archive.fo/V3GBA/dbc7cfa97f1e5490153ce6edb84da7aba5a5a1a0.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/qvRoak6.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20170116...ge/1e/61/9027d3d1f5dadf4dfaf12bdacce7602d.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190810...ruribo0209/e/ae4059113f5cd2242b85e3735eec3db7 ; https://archive.fo/Vyo4N 
▲ 6. Noborito Lab 9th Institute museum: some of the various directed energy weapons (microwave, UV, IR, Ultra sound, etc) and other automated/remote-controlled platforms research. 

Anti-Aircraft EMF weapons rely on air ionization and breakup, that occurs with an EMF frequency of 9.37GHz, the peak power up to 200kW, pulse width from 0.3 to 2.0μs.

Second Naval Technology Factory Ushio Laboratory ruins (第二海軍技術廠牛尾実験所遺跡)

Coordinates:
34°51'23.8"N, 138°07'44.6"E
34.856607°N, 138.129065°E

https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...32m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=en

Note: The site and all the concrete ruins have been removed circa February 28, 2015. 





https://archive.fo/0GLgP/d0db040b4cbc3ca6bc0fb4df2f199566ea993c5e.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/70HuDKy.jpg 
▲ 7. Second Naval Technology Factory Ushio Laboratory ruins (第二海軍技術廠牛尾実験所遺跡)

Shimada Laboratory was dedicated to research on "death ray" during the war.

After the Battle of Midway, Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto advocated the need to develop new revolutionary weaponry. The "death ray" project was launched around June to August 1942. Construction work started around May 1943. With staff member of 1,457 people and 60 researchers.

Original plan was first to increase the ouptut power of the ultra-high frequency from the kW to hundreds of kW.

Nuclear power generator was expected to be used.

The basic design has been completed in 1944 around September, but it did not reach the stage of practical application, with a high-frequency radio wave output of 50kW using a 10 meters diameter parabolic reflector.

The whole project ended unfinished.





http://web.archive.org/web/20170116...or.blogimg.jp/shizuokak/imgs/8/a/8a60fe44.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20160607072856/http://blog.livedoor.jp/shizuokak/archives/4794187.html ; https://archive.is/0rUGw 
▲ 8. Very rare image of the 10 meters diameter parabolic reflector 50 kW output High-frequency radio wave. 昭和25年1月





▲ 8. The first excavation is expected to be conducted on the ruins of the "powerful radio wave weapon" developed by the former Navy. Published on Aug 14, 2013

As for the Imperial Japanese Navy, it began a nuclear propulsion for ships' feasibility study under the direction of Captain Yōji Itō at the Navy Technical Research Institute around January 1942.

Itō assembled a panel of experts, designated the “Committee for Research on the Application of Nuclear Physics (B-Research),”and invited Nishina to serve as chair.

The committee met ten or more times until March 1943, when the panel of experts concluded that Japan could not develop a nuclear weapon in time for the war. Itō disbanded the committee and turned his attention to developing *electron weapons*, including a “death ray.”

Therefore, to bypass the inherent limitations cause by atmospheric air ionization and breakup that caused a tremendous loss of power and limited the useful range of all electromagnetic frequencies (EMF) DEW to under several hundreds of meters to a few kilometers, the Empire of Japan started from 1943 to investigate DEW produced by particle accelerators (cyclotrons).

Nishina laboratory at RIKEN (Institute for Physical and Chemical Research) was the first to study electron-decaying particles for DEW, called Uchūsen weapons (宇宙線兵器).

On November 1944, the Empire of Japan started the launch of the world's first intercontinental weapons system.

With a wave of 9'300 transpacific fūsen bakudan (風船爆弾) or "windly vessel" sent 10'000 km away toward North America.

The program is known as Fu-Go (ふ号兵器), and the new platforms surf the powerful Kamikaze (神風: Divine Wind) stratospheric current (called afterwards jet streams in the West) that were discovered by Wasaburo Ooishi back in 1924, thus far above enemy interceptors altitude.

Conventional explosives alone were not enough for the Empire of Japan to defeat the U.S. and other Allies.

But DEW intercontinental stratospheric FUGOs would. As announced by the official Nipponese Domei news agency and reported on Monday 4th June 1945, large scale attacks with crewed gigantic stratospheric airships were to be expected soon!

One major hurdle was the imperative need to be able to weaponize an airborne particle accelerator reaching the threshold of >300 MeV to 500 MeV for protons/deuterons beam, needed to produce the first usefull class of electron-decaying particles.
The overall size and mass of the cyclotron, with the electromagnet alone weighting 220 tons, should have imperatively needed to be shrinked. 
A more compact design, while able to reach even higher energy level could have been possible with the replacement of the single massive electromagnet at the core of Nishina's cyclotron, with several smaller and more powerfull magnets for bending the particle beams, while acceleration would have been produced by radiofrequency cavities (synchrocyclotron).

*The Nipponese Pyrokamikaze*

Intended to destroy entire nations, as first devised by the Empire of Japan back in 1944. 

To burn in one single bombing run over the the U.S. continent, starting from Canada and heading southward, with the uses of the FUGOs stratospheric airships' directed energy rays, all forests, fields, wooden structures, warehouses, and industrial zones with anything flammable.

The ability to ignite everything that is flammable within a nation and all in under a few minutes, would cause the separate fires to finally merge and form a gigantic pyrokamikaze (fire kamikaze, 神風: Divine Wind, providential typhoon).

The fire-triggered thunderstorms technically known as pyrocumulonimbus clouds, or “pyroCbs” would shoot black smoke and carbon high into the lower stratosphere, spewing noxious gases to the surviving inhabitants, killing civilian, military and all the livestock alike.





https://archive.vn/gz3L4/a2336bb8b59a08d2a2e620da7d7f98707d30ca16.jpg ; https://archive.vn/gz3L4/19604fa6a81318f74e64a999c8aec46b33c43249/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210131054522/https://i.imgur.com/CxoDxmZ.jpg 
▲ 9. Who is the kid with the magnifying glass. Colony (2016–2018).


*3. The 1966 Outer Space Treaty *

France has ratified the treaty in 1967.

The Outer Space Treaty provides the basic framework on international space law, including the following principles:

•the exploration and use of outer space shall be carried out for the benefit and in the interests of all countries and shall be the province of all mankind;
Obviously space development was military since day one, even before 1966 and to this day. ​•outer space shall be free for exploration and use by all States;
Obviously, North Korea and Iran, and to a lesser extend China before 2010, are not allowed to benefit from space development by the West. ​•States shall not place nuclear weapons or other weapons of mass destruction in orbit or on celestial bodies or station them in outer space in any other manner;
Obviously, WMDs are orbiting in outer space, the Soviet FOB nukes being only a very small part of them.​•the Moon and other celestial bodies shall be used exclusively for peaceful purposes;
Obviously, both the U.S. and Japan have tested kinetic weapons on asteroids.​•States shall be liable for damage caused by their space objects; 
Obviously, the U.S. never did, hiding behind a convenient craftily fabricated 'Bermuda Triangle' and 'UFO' hoaxes as smoke screens! Nor did China, Russia and Europe for all the rocket stages falling over Cambodia, Brazil, Myanmar, French Polynesia, etc.​•States shall avoid harmful contamination of space and celestial bodies.
Obviously, as outer space environment is highly radioactive, nuclear reactors don't really add much radiations!​
In a nutshell, The Outer Space Treaty was and is a total farce from A to Z.

*4. Prerequisite for Space to Ground Capabilities*

Only the top four major space powers of the most elite club of Space to Ground Capable Nations could deploy such assets, that requires the most challenging scientific skills to overcome the numerous technological hurdles.

•Directed Energy Weapons (D.E.W.) such as Lasers must be of no less than several hundreds of kW and up to several MW in output.

•With intensities of several hundreds of kW output, the power generation is key, be it chemical, nuclear or even solar. 

•Adaptive Optics (A.O.) are necessary to counter distortions from the atmospheric turbulence.

•To brute-force with several MW power outputs and above will only result in backscattering, ionization and breakdown of the atmospheric molecules. Thus the additional technological solutions needed to circumvent this major hurdle: pulsed laser, etc.

•Large optical aperture are necessary to achieve the resolution required for acquisition and identification of ground targets, and conduct the tracking and the engagement: decametric size.

•The total mass is limited by the payload capacity of the space launchers: above several 20 tons.

•The total volume is also limited by space launchers, therefore space docking capability might be necessary: spacelab size.

•An orbital fleet is necessary to increase the total coverage, especially if 24/7 worldwide coverage is needed: more than 30.

*5. The Chain Reaction's Contenders*

*5.1. The Four Major Space Powers *

*5.1.1. France*

France has conducted research on Adaptive Optics for military applications since the 1986s, and ASAT Lasers for years.

Launched in 14th May 2009, ESA’s Herschel telescope was the largest mirror flown in space. This 3.5 m-diameter reflector was built by the French silicon carbide manufacturer Boostec.

France has a current payload capability of less than 20 tons into LEO with its Arian 5 launchers. Arian 6 will slightly increase it payload to 21 tons by 2021.

France has mastered space docking technologies, and could assemble several modules to form large DEW complex with a total mass under 100 tons. 

France has mastered miniaturized nuclear powerplant, such as those used in its submarine fleet. 

France has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, in the Galileo global navigation satellite system (GNSS) program. In 2021, it will launch the CERES triplets.

France is pursuing the development of reusable VTVL launcher in cooperation with Japan. The Callisto demonstrator program, set to be test-launched by 2023, will then be continued under the Themis SLV program, and ultimately the Ariane NEXT SLV. These will allow the continuous launch of constellations of satellites.





https://archive.is/rudYE/7022ee2ebae2577097c37654c3b4782253021fd3.jpg ; https://archive.is/rudYE/997b70649be6173cccd0587041121e67834ee6b0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210124165935/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EsbNYQxXUAA0TU4?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 10. The Euro-Japanese Callisto VTVL reusable demonstrator, and VTVL reusable Ariane Next





https://archive.vn/HqSdp/c63a17c330e593d60d90369e59b26eec1d0f2171.jpg ; https://archive.vn/HqSdp/894ccd62bc348f6f943af771237265f97407d26b/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210124170023/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EsbPPl1XAAE5MmE?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 11. The Callisto VTVL reusable demonstrator co-developed by CNES, DLR and JAXA.

700 millions Euros have been allocated for developing space weapons by 2023.

To operate these Space DEW France plans to set up its own space force, the “Air and Space Army,” as part of the French Air Force. The new organization will be based in Toulouse, but it’s not clear if the Air and Space Army will remain part of the French Air Force or become its own service branch. 






http://web.archive.org/web/20190803...send-into-space-combat-lasers-why-735x400.jpg ; https://archive.is/pOi8I/f908a34a9aafc8e75fe03bc476c76f32780b43bd.jpg ; https://tech-news.websawa.com/france-plans-to-send-into-space-combat-lasers-why/
▲ 12. France's Space to Ground Laser by 2023, artistic illustration. July 2019. 


*5.1.2. Russia*

As the target of Paris's announcement, Russia is expected to be the first to react, and before the year's end (2019).

More over, Russia inherits from the Soviet-era first DEW platform launched on 15 May 1987, during the maiden flight of the heavy lift launcher Energia.

"Skif-DM" 17F19DM ("Скиф-ДМ" 17Ф19ДМ), disguised under the official name "Polyus", or Mir-2 (Peace-2) Soviet Space Station.

Polyus was the Soviet response to the project "Star Wars" launched by the American president Reagan. It was to be in fact a space combat laser station.

Due to a series of failures of Energia during the launch, Polyus would not enter orbit but crash in the Pacific Ocean.

In the middle of the year 1985 it did not seem difficult to make a spacecraft of 100 tons.

Then it was ordered to be transformed to a spacecraft with a length of almost 37 m and a diameter of 4.1 m weighting nearly 80 t and including 2 principal sections: the small service block, and the larger targeting module.
Fitted with a megawatt-class carbon-dioxide laser, Polyus was covered by an optically black shroud and it was suspected that this may have been radar absorptive as well.

After the failed launch, studies for another space station of 100 tons were then started.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808172426/http://www.buran-energia.net/img/polious-animation.gif ; https://archive.fo/nAMpN/8821cbd4e7d75264f08a388646aa80538e36c047.gif ; http://www.buran.ru/htm/cargo.htm
▲ 13. Launched on 15 May 1987, from Baikonur Cosmodrome Site 250, Polyus would have been the core module of the new MIR-2 (Peace-2) Soviet space station. The Polyus military testbed was the first disclosed orbital directed energy platform, fitted with a megawatt-class carbon-dioxide laser.
Polyus was covered by an optically black shroud and it was suspected that this may have been radar absorptive as well.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808175040if_/http://www.buran.ru/images/jpg/skif-16.jpg ; https://archive.fo/GhocZ/a1076e2406430844ff7c29a4373431d3ac029b25.jpg ; http://www.buran.ru/htm/cargo.htm 
▲ 14. Crew docking with Mir-2 (Peace-2) space combat laser station.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808175231if_/http://www.buran.ru/images/jpg/skif-11.jpg ; https://archive.fo/zpXZ7/081a1b22a836de2e5e3b391e96f09c3c479c2cd7.jpg ; http://www.buran.ru/htm/cargo.htm
▲ 15. Mir-2 (Peace-2) space combat laser station engaging an orbital target.

The Soviet Topaz-II power system is a 5-6 kWe space nuclear system that is based on thermionic power conversion.

Its development was curtailed after 1989. As an alternative to chemical lasers, an electric powered laser of the 100s kW or MW class would necessitate to upscale the nuclear plant, or to couple powerful battery banks.

The Araks satellite was the closest, the Soviet space industry came to matching the optical systems of the U.S. military KH-11 Space Telescope and its Hubble civilian equivalent. Launched on June 6th 1997, with a Cassegrain telescope main mirror's diameter of 1.5 meters.


Russia has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, such as the GLONASS global navigation satellite system (GNSS) program.

Russia no longer operates the Energia launcher. Currently the Proton-M allows to place a 22 tons payload into LEO, and 24.5 tons with the Angara A5.

Several launches would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of 100 tons. 

To operate these space DEW, the Russian Space Forces have been reestablished following the 1st August 2015 merger between the Russian Air Force and the Russian Aerospace Defence Forces. The Russian Space Forces were originally formed on 10th August 1992.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*France Sparks The First Global Arms Race In Outer Space Part 2 V1.1c *

*5.1.3. The U.S.*

The U.S. will mechanically react to the Russian move. Currently the only power to have deployed DEW in earth orbits, the only hurdle will be economic, with more than 22 trillion dollars of debt, making it a virtual beggar, dependent of the Chinese and Japanese financial godsends. 

Moreover, the U.S. will continue its *beggar bowl's world tour*, as long as it needs to import Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.) from China and the other R.E.E. exporters of the B.R.I.V.S. (Brazil, Russia, India, Vietnam, South Africa), only to stay afloat in the space arms race.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808...img7/fs/Trumbeggarbowlworltour.1565277584.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=d774ae55fb03e91fb700ad165d3930f5
▲ 16. With more than 22 trillion dollars of debt, the U.S. will continue its *beggar bowl's world tour*, and as long as it needs to import Rare Earth Elements (R.E.E.) from China. 

The concept of Adaptive Optics (A.O.) was first proposed in a 1953 paper by astronomer Horace Babcock.

In the late 1960's and early 1970's, the U.S. military and aerospace communities built the first significant adaptive optics systems to target laser on orbiting satellites from the ground.

In the 1973s, the USAF Airborne Laser Laboratory (ALL), a modified NKC-135A aircraft, was the first test platform for airborne High Energy Laser (HEL) research. 
Its carbon dioxide gas dynamic laser power output was 480 kW at 10,6 μm, able to direct a heat flux density of 100 W/cm² on a 1 km target, such as AIM-9 missiles and drones.

Lacking an Adaptive Optics system, the ALL was limited by atmospheric turbulence.

In 1984, the Space Based Laser (SBL) program was cancelled due to technological and political difficulties.

With a range of 4'000 km (up to 12'000 km), a spot size of 0.3 to 1.0 meter at focus, this orbital combat system would have weighted 35 tons and orbited at 800-1'300 km altitude. With an orbit inclination of 40°, giving a coverage per satellite of about a tenth of the earth's surface, thus requiring a 20 satellites configuration for global world coverage.

The 8 meter mirror is segmented so that it can be folded inside a launch vehicle and unfurled in orbit like flower petals. 

Its deuterium-fluoride laser at 2.7 mm would have produced an 5-10 MW output. 

Ground 100 kW weapons also exist, such as the High Energy Laser Tactical Vehicle Demonstrator (HEL TVD) program managed by the U.S. Army Space and Missile Defense Command/Army Forces Strategic Command’s (USASMDC/ARSTRAT). 

The HEL TVD is designed to counter drones, rockets, artillery, and mortars (C-RAM/UAS).

The high energy laser system represents very low operating costs, as it requires only fuel to complete its mission, with an average cost per kill of approximately $30. There is no ordnance logistics burden, as with conventional weapons.





https://archive.vn/AjR65/d8dba78f4acb8f449724fc2278da1b53ea7b693e.jpg ; https://archive.vn/AjR65/74c567ed69cb05a8445c97e5657118ed44c91cd1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190722...m/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/hel-tvd_1021.jpg ; https://archive.fo/AjR65/d8dba78f4acb8f449724fc2278da1b53ea7b693e.jpg ; https://defense-update.com/20190515_hel-tvd-2.html
▲ 17. Team Dynetics 100kW-class high energy laser contract for U.S. Army. May 2019 

Of course, these tactical ranges will need to be extended to several hundred of km to several thousand of km, in order to be useful from LEO. The aperture of the optics will also needed to be increased to decametric size. Aperture of 2.4 m optics and above have been orbited such as the Program 1010.

Thus the need of and uprated powerplant. Nuclear energy is the best option for this electric driven laser, keeping in mind that there is no oxygen for fuel generated electricity in earth orbit.

The U.S. fission space reactor SP-100, although cancelled, could provide 100 kW electric power, with as little as 140 kg of Uranium 235, and a reactor mass of 5.42 tons.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190803145518if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/U.1564844096.jpg ; https://archive.fo/czvrr/ea1c7e73d369a58c4fd9ea4022d375b43d2e88d4.jpg 
▲ 18. The U.S. SP-100 fission space reactor can generate 100 kW electric power. 

In comparison, the four sets of arrays of the International Space Station (I.S.S.) are capable of generating 84 to 120 kilowatts of electricity. Each of the eight solar arrays is 112 feet long by 39 feet wide. A solar array's wingspan of 240 feet (73 meters).

The Falcon-Heavy can deliver payloads of 63 tons into LEO. Payload fairing can house a payload of 12 m long 4.6 m diameter cylinder with 5 more meters on top but with decreased conical diameter thus totalling 17 m.

Enough for any large truck-sized DEW module.

The U.S. has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, such as the NOSS triplets and the GPS global navigation satellite system (GNSS) program.

To operate these space DEW, under the proposal approved by President Trump in May 2019, the U.S. Space Force would be organized under the Department of the Air Force. 

*5.1.3.1. The U.S. 42'000 Starlinks*

• *SpaceX Space Transportation Systems* enables the deployment of the Starlink Orbital Satellite Array with 42'000 orbital platforms and its continuous upkeep, with the reusable VTVL Falcon 9 series rockets, and above.

Starlink is obviously totally misunderstood therefore overlooked by the world's leaders and masses, as this Trojan Horse is working 100% according to the U.S.' plan to fool the feeble-minded.

As of July 2020, 100% of the world headlines are dedicated to the COVID-19 smokescreen, unleashed on purpose by the U.S. to distract the world masses from the current Starlink weapon system build-up. 

This is obviously a replay of the Cold War era classic, known as Project Azorian that used the purpose-built ship Hughes Glomar Explorer to retrieve secret codebooks and a R-21 nuclear missile on a sunken Soviet submarine from the Pacific Ocean floor in 1974 and under the cover of mining manganese nodules from the sea floor.

Today, the Project Azorian is replaced by the Starlink Program, the mining of manganese nodule by the 5G internet service, the ship Hughes Glomar Explorer by the Falcon-9 rocket, the billionaire businessman Howard Hughes by billionaire businessman Elon Musk.

And as a goal, the Soviet secret codebooks and a R-21 nuclear missile are replaced by the introduction of one of the the most advanced secret warfare of the U.S. since 1950s.

This weapon system is so versatile that few have really realized its full scope:

•First its *overt active application*, as advertised, apparently just an innocent civilian simple internet service with worldwide coverage.

•Then its real *covert passive application*, as a tool to eavesdrop on every nation worldwide, by collecting passively all cellular communication signals, and those from any electronic devices such as CCTV, digital camera, etc.

•Another *covert active application*, is the use when combined in synthetic aperture mode, to obtain high resolution microwave imagery made possible by a synthetic orbital array extending over several hundreds of kilometers baseline (500 km to 1000 km), that can scan all interior buildings, including humans. The Starlink platforms are indeed fitted with inter-satellite laser links, making possible the accurate ranging and timing needed in the positioning of this array.

• When Quantum Computers are used to process all the Petabytes harvested 24/7/365 by the array of 42'000 Starlink satellites, from all the cellphone base stations on Earth, and decipher then analyse, then combined with the high resolution microwave imagery obtained through the synthetic orbital array, it gives the U.S. military the *God's Eye view capability*.

•For offensive *covert active operation*, it is even possible to jam electronics of a target.

•For offensive *covert active operation*, the lower intensity microwave beams can be directed against biological targets, causing cancerous tissues that could later metastases, and ending with a death looking natural. But this mode requires a long 'treatment' period.

•For offensive *covert active operation*, the microwave beams can kill instantly with the high intensity output. Similar to a sniper strike. 

•For offensive *overt active operation*, during a full scale war, where secrecy is no longer required, massive attacks are possible, with large use of the beam steering and beam forming mode, entire infantry divisions could be wiped out in a matter of minutes. 

•For offensive *overt active operation*, it enables the age of the *Internet of Military Things (IoMT) warfare*

•In addition, it has even more powerful military applications, as the materialization of the U.S. Strategic Defense Initiative (SDI) missile defense system intended to protect the United States from attack by ballistic strategic nuclear weapons.


*5.1.3.1.1. Star Wars V2.0*

The Starlink dual-use civilian-military all solar-powered Megawatt-level space-based orbital microwaves (12 GHz-75 GHz) DEW platform project was officially launched in 2018, and its total mass of 3'120 tons requires the use of multiple powerful Falcon-9 launches.

To finally circumvent all the previous challenges of power output (at least 10 MW per target strike), range (no more than 550 km from target), mass (totaling 700 tons made of 20 platform of 35 tons), heat flux density (100 W/cm²), spot size at focus (0.3-1.0 m), the Starlink program has simply multiplied the number of platforms to 12'000 units for the first phase of its planned deployment.

Each satellites with a mass of 260 kg, and powered by solar panels, are fitted with four powerful phased array antenna thus enabling to track targets with beam steering and beam forming.

The total orbited mass exceeds 7 times that of the previous 1984 SBL concept.

To allow the weapon system to engage more ground targets, the phase two and three will add 15'000 more platforms each, up to a total of 42'000 within years.

It is by combining the beams of each platforms, that the critical threshold of 100 W/cm² heat flux density at focus point can be achieved. This staggering 42'000 number of platform is not an overkill but is really needed to compensate for all the losses due to external atmospheric conditions, line of sight, etc.

By looking at a very crude estimation of the number of platforms that will have a line of sight of 550 km range at any point of the earth (excluding the polar regions), at any time 24/7/365, the number reaches 170. 

This estimate was made by loading all the official orbital elements or Two Line Element Set (TLE) available online and published by the the U.S. North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD).

But this Master Catalogue only comprises 25'000 tracked orbital objects. 

We counted manually 340 satellites over the horizon at an elevation above 50 degree, that is within the 550 km range.

Of course the Starlink satellites are only orbiting in LEO not in GEO nor in HEO.





http://archive.is/4Z9C5/d9ee0415426f4b81317e94684e7eee9e83e9f6b3.jpg ; https://archive.is/4Z9C5/a1043a8b0d8234833ae4bd4cf877815ec3f97ef4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200611081949/https://i.imgur.com/1WWVKjr.jpg 
▲ 19. Number of platforms that have a line of sight of 550 km range at any point of the earth (excluding the polar regions), at any time: for a 25'000 array, no less than 340 satellites over the horizon at an elevation above 50 degree.

The total number of platforms of a completed Starlink array of 42'000 satellites within striking range of any point on earth reaches therefore 1190.

This means that each of the 1190 satellites within striking range would have to beam 8'400 W output for a total combined 10 MW to the ground target, largely enough to reach a heat flux density of above 100 W/cm² threshold, thus ensuring an instant kill of any soft target. 

While these ground targets are subjected to weather conditions, the interception of ballistic missiles, including intercontinental ones (ICBM) are even made all-weather since the missiles would reach the higher altitudes above the layers of clouds and even rise into space.

The use of composite material such as carbon fibers in modern rocket casings renders ballistic missiles specially vulnerable to the Starlink strikes.

In a sense, Trump is about to finally complete the 1980's SDI initiative of President Reagan known as Star Wars, breaking the Mutual Destruction Doctrine (MAD) imposed by the Russians and that had prevailed since the Cold War era, making the deterrence of the Russian nuclear arsenal totally irrelevant in the 21th century, as well as the still in the making of the Iranians.

*5.1.3.1.2. U.S. Internet of Military Things (IoMT) warfare *

*Tesla Electric Automotive Industries* is simply completing the U.S. military's triad of Aerial UAVs, Underwater UUVs, and Naval Unmanned surface vehicles (USVs) with the 4th ground platform counterparts. This means armies of robotic infantry once HALO (high altitude – low opening, often called a HALO jump) paradropped in remote enemy territory insertion point will not be constrained to advance by walking on their two or four legs (i.e. the logistic robotic mules), but will be able to rush at great speed on board TESLA self-driving electric wheeled combat vehicles, paradropped along the robotic infantry units. This is paramount as refueling will not be available, and a continuous electric recharging of the batteries in real time via the orbital Starlink satellite array will ensure weeks of field operation.

Self-driving infantry fighting vehicle (IFV) will carry the robots, while accompanying Self-driving self-propelled artillery systems (SPA), Self-driving self-propelled anti-aircraft gun (SPAAG), Self-driving Self-Propelled Anti-Tank Guided Missile System (SPATGM), Self-driving Tank Destroyer (SPTD) will provide additional firepower needed to defeat any enemy opposition when proceeding toward the designated target.

More fire support such as bunker busters will naturally be available with swarms of accompanying stealth UAVs evolving up to the Near-Space altitude, and all connected and controlled through Internet of Military Things (IoMT) satlinks.

Finally, self-driving robotic wheeled lasers are now available to these U.S. expeditionary forces.

Indeed, the capacity to recharge in real-time via the Starlink Orbital Satellite Array make field lasers possible for the first time in history!

*Real-time recharging of batteries*





https://archive.vn/NKMD4/5d573c5c6c9b3bf72bff9cb6716dc85c31a9ece5.png ; https://archive.vn/NKMD4/9d530d0538ce675593ab09fa47fde86c1d40d15d/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201213045502/https://i.imgur.com/gPQz2GT.png 
▲ 20. Monsters of Man (2020): Videomancy of future robotic armies of the U.S. military. January 2021.





Boston Dynamics robot dance party for New Year
17,541,992 views•Dec 29, 2020
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn3KWM1kuAw
https://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1344789447028703235 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210101210858/https://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1344789447028703235 ; https://archive.vn/w51Ti 

Future robotic armies of the U.S. military are now made possible, with the game-changing classified information that few among the public are aware of:

_20 Jan 2015 

The most significant changes are to the robot’s power supply and pump. Atlas will now carry an onboard 3.7-kilowatt-hour lithium-ion battery pack, with the potential for one hour of “mixed mission” operation that includes walking, standing, use of tools, and other movements. This will drive a new variable-pressure pump that allows for more efficient operation. 

https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/military-robots/atlas-drc-robot-is-75-percent-new-completely-unplugged
https://archive.vn/qfhn8​_
This official information is pivotal, as the autonomy is the factor that makes the field operation of a fully robotic platoon of very limited use in the field:

_March 22, 2018

Boston Dynamics used a lot of off-the-shelf components to put this hydraulic robot together, which was a 2-m tall robot that was self-contained and weighed nearly 200kg.

This newer Atlas model is about 1.5 meters tall and weighs 80 kg. It has an increased strength density to near human levels, is completely power autonomous (running between 30-60 minutes, depending on what it is doing) and has 28 degrees of freedom.

http://web.archive.org/web/20201109030542/https://www.designworldonline.com/boston-dynamics-vp-of-engineering-talks-fluid-power-3d-printing/
https://archive.vn/1Obyu​_
Again, power plant limiting the use to 60 minutes, as claimed.

But the reality is that civilian products such as Boston Dynamics' ATLAS are far behind the military classified ones!

Indeed, the best batteries are known and used only by the U.S. army, this pushes the autonomy limits over several hours if not days.

Still, this would not suffice in a real military campaign including the infiltration of the platoon, combat operations and exfiltration that would span over several days or weeks.

And here again the U.S. *Starlink Orbital Weapon System* as the missing link, that enables the deployment of fully robotic armies in the field for lengthy military campaign.

The constellation of satellites provides such a coverage that it is possible to recharge the batteries of every single combatant robotic units in *real-time* as if they where simply plugged to the main electricity grid.

Solar rays are simply converted to electricity by the solar panels of each of the 42'000 orbital Starlink satellites. The electricity is then converted into microwave waveband beams then steered and focused by the phased array antennas on each robots' charging pods.

This ensures a continuous supply of electricity. Only deep underground operations would stop them from receiving real-time recharging, but the batteries would allow hours of autonomy. The inclusion of dedicated "medic" robotic unit that carries extra pack of batteries and spare parts for such situation would also come in handy. 

Finally real-time continuous recharging of batteries are not limited to ground platforms, wheeled or bipedal robotic vehicles, but Aerial robotic vehicle can also be powered for extended missions.





https://archive.vn/NNvOr/80decb7e787e533cf3c9d8dac4cffa41193fbbc9.jpg ; https://archive.vn/NNvOr/50d5e9d02e7687c0478c4d07eb164f468c256372/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210121150540/https://i.imgur.com/eN060rg.jpg 
▲ 21. OUTSIDE THE WIRE 2021: videomancy of U.S. wheeled self-driving vehicle and robotic armies.

*5.1.3.1.3. U.S. Counter-insurgency warfare *

If listening a hundred words are not worth a look, then it is even more true that watching a thousand image frames are not worth a good computer simulation game.

For this purpose, here a sneak peek at a future Modification (MOD) based on the counter-insurgency simulator video game 2019 Rebel Inc: Escalation from Ndemic Creations, the same developer of the famous 2016 pandemic simulator called Plague Inc: Evolved.

The MOD will not be be made available before the alpha version of the game is released, with modding tools and dedicated upload sections on steam. This means at least after several more updates and DLCs from the current unpolished beta version.

_“百闻不如一见,百见不如一玩”。
Listening a hundred words are not worth a look, A hundred looks are not worth a simulation game. _
_ - Neo-Chinese proverb
_

*Base Stations and Starlink MOD V1.0 (6 JUNE 2020)*

Ideas and Feedback:

To the Ndemic Creations game developer, after several run with the game REBEL INC: ESCALATION, an Afghanistan pacification simulator (read counter-insurgency) quite unique in its kind, it was with great regret to see that the modelization totally overlooked the cellphone 3G/4G base stations' obvious eavesdropping function.

This MOD proposes to fix it, bringing the pacification of war-torn regions to a new higher stage. In a nutshell, a real game ender. Literally.

*Starlink COVID-19 MOD V1.0a (9th JUNE 2020)*

Small update, fusioning this 2019 counter-insurgency simulator Rebel Inc: Escalation with the previous 2016 pandemic simulator Plague Inc: Evolved, both from the same developer Ndemic Creations.

Adding COVID-19 as a powerful game ender in modern 21th century counter-insurgency warfare.

*Infrastructure Discussions:*

*Telecoms 1* 

Description: Establish infrastructure to provide 3g networks and basic internet services.

Effect: Significantly increases Support Level. Becomes significantly more effective as completed in more zones.
Military effect: Provides 33% eavesdropping capacity in urban area. Insurgency activity -25% in urban area. 

*Telecoms 2 (Prerequisite: Telecoms 1)* 

Description: Expand upon telecommunication infrastructure to provide reliable internet access and 4g coverage.

Effect: Significantly increases Support Level. Becomes significantly more effective as complete in more zones. 
Military effect: Provides 66% eavesdropping capacity in urban area. Insurgency activity -50% in urban area. 

*Telecoms 3 (Prerequisite: Telecoms 2)* 

Description: Expand upon telecommunication infrastructure to provide reliable internet access and 5g coverage.

Effect: Significantly increases Support Level. Becomes significantly more effective as complete in more zones. 
Military effect: Provides 100% eavesdropping capacity in urban area. Insurgency activity -100% in urban area. 

*Starlink 1 (Prerequisite: Telecoms 3)* 

Description: Add 12'000 Starlink satellites. Expand upon telecommunication infrastructure to provide reliable internet access and 5g coverage in remote area. 

Effect: Significantly increases Support Level. Becomes significantly more effective as complete in more orbital shells. 
Military effect: Provides 50% eavesdropping capacity in rural area. Insurgency activity -50% in rural area. 


*Starlink 2 (Prerequisite: Starlink 1)* 

Description: Add 15'000 Starlink satellites. Expand upon telecommunication infrastructure to provide reliable internet access and 5g coverage in remote area.

Effect: Significantly increases Support Level. Becomes significantly more effective as complete in more orbital shells. 
Military effect: Provides 100% eavesdropping capacity in rural area, 50% eavesdropping capacity in remote area (mountains, deserts). Insurgency activity -100% in rural area, -50% in remote area. 

*Starlink 3 (Prerequisite: Starlink 2)* 

Description: Add 15'000 Starlink satellites. Expand upon telecommunication infrastructure to provide reliable internet access and 5g coverage in remote area.

Effect: Significantly increases Support Level. Becomes significantly more effective as complete in more orbital shells. 
Military effect: Provides 100% eavesdropping capacity in remote area (mountains, deserts), add cumulative 50% eavesdropping capacity in dense forests. Insurgency activity -100% in remote area, add cumulative -50% in dense forests. 


*COVID-19 I (Prerequisite: Starlink 1)* 

Description: Unleashes a powerful pandemic outbreak. The best cover for increasing state control on private communications and restricting individual freedom of movements.

Effect: Nationwide lockdown, temporary effect can only last up to 6 months. Significantly decreases economic income. Significantly decreases Support Level. 
Military effect: Provides 100% eavesdropping capacity in urban area, 50% eavesdropping capacity in rural area, 25% eavesdropping capacity in remote area (mountains, deserts). Insurgency activity -100% in urban area, -75% in rural area, -50% in remote area (mountains, deserts).


*COVID-19 II (Prerequisite: COVID-19 I)* 

Description: Post-pandemic measures. The best cover for cementing the increased monolithic state control on private communications and movements.

Effect: Mandatory tracing apps for all cellphones. Mandatory individual QR code for entering any building, facility and highway. Significantly increases Support Level. Effect last for ever.
Military effect: Provides 100% eavesdropping capacity in urban area, 100% eavesdropping capacity in rural area, 100% eavesdropping capacity in remote area (mountains, deserts), add cumulative 50% eavesdropping capacity in dense forests. Insurgency activity -100% in urban area, -100% in rural area, -100% in remote area (mountains, deserts), add cumulative -50% in dense forests.





http://archive.is/g8L3s/1734fb98476c320591cf3bb8d23ecf96725344e4.jpg ; https://archive.is/g8L3s/d49076702b78b057fba7f1e493d2a2e6d09b1166/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200609043149/https://i.imgur.com/ZBFnv5w.jpg 
▲ 22. Civilian initiatives. With new Telecoms 3, Starlink 1, Starlink, Starlink 3, COVID-19 I and COVID-19 II.

*5.1.3.1.4. U.S. Pyrohurricane WMD*

Used to destroy entire nations, as first devised by the Empire of Japan back in 1944. 

Initially meant to burn in one single bombing run over the the U.S. continent, starting from Canada and heading southward, with the uses of the FUGOs stratospheric airships' directed energy rays, all forests, fields, wooden structures, warehouses, and industrial zones with anything flammable.

The ability to ignite everything that is flammable within a nation and all in under a few minutes, would cause the separate fires to finally merge and form a gigantic pyrohurricane.

The fire-triggered thunderstorms technically known as pyrocumulonimbus clouds, or “pyroCbs” would shoot black smoke and carbon high into the lower stratosphere, spewing noxious gases to the surviving inhabitants, killing civilian, military and all the livestock alike.

As an extension, though only a theoretical option, Starlink provide the U.S. military with a new form of Samson Option, superseding the defunct and obsolete nuclear Mutually Assured Destruction (MAD) of the Cold War era, with this time no risk of ballistic missile retaliatory strike from the adversary, at the only exception of China, the only other superpower with its own Star Wars deployed in space by 2030.

The ability of the U.S. military to treat all continents simultaneously would cause a game end. Humankind could be basically wiped out.

Not only for all adversaries (Russia, Iran, Cuba, Syria, etc) but also destroy most of the U.S. population with the ensuing certain anthropogenic doomsday winter, that would freeze all crops, pollinators, livestocks, rivers, seas and unsheltered humans.





https://archive.is/euYlf/a529c9ffab49aa5651b63e6031c3c786b5b7e462.jpg ; https://archive.is/euYlf/9113f654de3894dc9d45f0148b57be34450b383d/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210130061844/https://i.imgur.com/54nsVvJ.jpg 
▲ 23. Geostorm (2017): videomancy of the Starlink WMD mode.


*5.1.4. China*

Under the U.S. unveiled threats, in response, China would have no other option but to place its own fleet of DEW into space.

Wang Ganchang is the founder of Chinese laser fusion technology. In 1964 the Shanghai Optical Machinery Institute (上海光机所) developed a high-power 10 MW output laser. As an advocate of nuclear energy, he made with four nuclear experts in October 1978 the proposition to develop China's nuclear power. 

In March 3rd, 1986, Wang Ganchang, Wang Dayan, Yang Jiachi and Chen Fangyun first proposed in a letter (《关于跟踪世界战略性高科技发展的建议》) to the Chinese government to launch researches covering lasers, microwaves, and electromagnetic pulse weapons. The plan would be adopted in November of that year under the code name Project 863 (“863计划”).

China has produced several examples of road-mobile laser weapons.
The Silent Hunter 30-100kW vehicle-based laser weapon system has a maximum range of 4km. Its laser beam can cut through a 5mm steel sheet from 1km away, or five layers of 2mm steel sheets from 800m away, according to its developer China Poly Technologies. It was first unveiled at the South African Air Show in 2016.

For Space to Ground missions, the ranges and powers will need to be uprated several fold.

The Gaofen-3 SAR satellite's solar pannels, made of triple-junction Gallium-Arsenide cells delivers a peak power of 15 kW. That is far below the several 100 kW required. The use of a nuclear powerplant might though not be necessary if powerful battery banks are used.
Chinese companies such as Shenzhen's BYD are already world leaders in producing batteries with higher discharge rates needed for accelerations in electric bus and with one charge lasting almost 300kms or a full day’s operation.

China has also stated that it will develop and launch the Xuntian (巡天) Space Telescope with a two-meter-diameter main mirror, co-orbiting with the country's first space station, and dock with it for refueling as well as maintenance and exchange, around 2020.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808.../2018-06/04/xuntian-cmsa-weibo-lin-xiaoyi.jpg ; https://archive.fo/iZfi4/239daa0174a26c89007e4b8660fc6ce696a38f0a.jpg 
▲ 24. China's Xuntian (巡天) Space Telescope with a two-meter-diameter primary mirror.

China has produced the world largest aspheric mirror for primarily space military applications: "such a [space platform] can be used to observe low earth orbit satellites of other countries and to [identify, track and target their] missile launches."
The 4.03-meter diameter mirror with a mass of 1.6 tonnes is made of silicon carbide (SiC) by the Changchun Institute of Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190808...tive/city/20180821/W020180821598981263327.png ; https://archive.is/bx8qA/7e47a16d76ebbd865cb25370d3dbe349d5711449.png ; http://news.cnr.cn/native/city/20180821/W020180821598981263327.png ; http://news.cnr.cn/native/city/20180821/t20180821_524338099.shtml ; https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2494272-1-1.html ; http://www.globaltimes.cn/Portals/0...8-23/578fd340-828c-499a-b24a-79b72daee939.jpg 
▲ 25. The high-precision silicon carbide aspheric mirror with a diameter of 4.03 meters developed by the Changchun Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences is the largest single-crystal silicon carbide mirror in the world. 2018-08-21 

According to some source, China's Gaofen-11 surveillance satellite's telescope has a 1.8 meter diameter aperture primary mirror. The same technology for coating the telescope primary mirror with protected aluminium layer could be used for 2.4 meter diameter aperture mirrors.

The research and development on Adaptive Optics (AO) in China began in 1979. In 1980, the first laboratory on AO in China was established in the Institute of Optics and Electronics (IOE), Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). 

In May 2016, the Institute of Optronics Technology of the Chinese Academy of Science has tested an Adaptive Optics key technology for a 1.8 meter diameter aperture telescope. In closed-loop, the resolution has reached 1.7 times the diffraction limit.

Therefore, this major breakthrough has been awarded the first prize of the National Invention Prize For National Defence 2017. This Adaptive Optics has then been tested onboard the Chang'e 5-T1 lunar probe, allowing to achieve a lunar ground resolution of 0.97 meter.


By 2020, China's CZ-504 space launcher will have a payload capability of 25 tons in LEO.

China has already mastered rendez-vous and space docking with its Tiangong-1 and Tiangong-2 program.

Several launches would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of under 100 tons. 

By 2030, the CZ-9 SLV would allow payload of 140 tons in LEO.

China has demonstrated its ability to deploy complex array of military satellites, such as the YAOGAN triplets, and the BEIDOU global navigation satellite system (GNSS). 

China has no dedicated Space Force, contradicting Japanese RUMINT. But this will be the case once a fleet of space DEWs starts to be launched into orbit.

Thus the pole position for China in initiating the space breakaway.


*5.1.4.1. China's Orbital Solar-powered Laser/Maser*

The first dual-use civilian-military solar-powered Megawatt-level space-based orbital laser/maser platform project is officially launched, and its mass of 200 tons will require the use of the most powerful CZ-9 launcher:

China to build space-based solar power station by 2035

December 02, 2019

XIAMEN, Dec. 2 -- China plans to accomplish a 200-tonne megawatt-level space-based solar power station by 2035, according to the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).

The space-based solar power station would capture the sun's energy that never makes it to the planet, said Wang Li, a CAST research fellow with the program, when attending the sixth China-Russia Engineering Forum held last week in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province.

The energy is converted to microwaves or lasers and then beamed wirelessly back to the Earth's surface for human consumption, Wang said.

"We hope to strengthen international cooperation and make scientific and technological breakthroughs so that humankind can achieve the dream of limitless clean energy at an early date," Wang said.

Compared with traditional fossil energy, which has been increasingly exhausted and is responsible for severe environmental issues, space-based solar power is more efficient and sustainable, providing a reliable power supply solution for satellites and disaster-hit areas or isolated areas on the Earth, Wang said.

The concept of collecting solar power in space was popularized by science fiction author Isaac Asimov in 1941. In 1968, Peter Glaser, an American aerospace engineer, wrote a formal proposal for a solar-based system in space.

China has proposed various sunlight collecting solutions and made a number of major breakthroughs in wireless energy transmission since the country listed space-based solar power as a key research program in 2008.

However, ambition has long been a challenge for current technology because it involves the launch and installation of numerous solar panel modules and the efficient wireless transmission of mega energy.

With an investment of 200 million yuan (28.4 million U.S. dollars), China is building a testing base in Bishan, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, for the research of high-power wireless energy transmission and its impact on the environment.

Researches in this field will spur the country's space science and innovation in emerging industries like commercial space transportations, Wang said.







China to build space-based solar power station by 2035 - People's Daily Online


Workers install solar power generation panels in Dinghai district of Zhoushan, Zhejiang provinc



web.archive.org












China to build space-based solar power station by 2035 - People's Dai…


archived 4 Dec 2019 00:18:18 UTC




archive.is




​
This project will allow China to achieve to some extend a deterrence against the U.S. Starlink threat.

The number of such platform being limited from a single one to a few at best, will of course limit the coverage, but powerful single continuous megawatt strike could be conducted. 

*5.1.4.2. China's 107'000 Starlinks*

To frustrate the U.S. from not letting China lead the 21th century, as rightfully deserved, China has responded to this threat with a space race like never before in human history. 

A space race for total victory.

The starting move was initiated by the U.S., as a Trojan Horse. It is the Starlink Program, a new name for the 1980s' Star Wars or Strategic Defense Initiative (SDI) program.

In short, the U.S. has planned to place no less than 42'000 Starlink satellites into space by 2027.

And these are the weapons that can jam and destroy anything below with their beams of microwave, provide the Star Wars Global Missile Interceptor System capability, ensure the U.S. armies in the field with God's Eye view capability intel, and that enables the age of the Internet of Military Things (IoMT) warfare, in commanding armies of self-driving wheeled combat vehicles, bipedal and quadrupedal robots, while remotely recharging in real-time their batteries in the field.

As a countermeasure, China COMMSAT (九天微星) has announced its next move by fielding before 2029 more than 107'000 satellites.

Factories are being built to churn satellites like aircrafts!

Thus totally outgunning the U.S. at its own game. 






https://archive.vn/T5uE6/5d366553bd89095f8408e833fa7ed5113380017b.jpg ; https://archive.vn/T5uE6/5b5982a2051909f484498c986b68444fecc94407/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200918...88/w1080h608/20200911/d834-iyywcsz6532288.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200918...=pcpager_mil&loc=12&r=9&rfunc=65&tj=none&tr=9 ; https://archive.is/g3Ons 
▲ 26. China COMMSAT to place 107'000 satellites into space before 2029.

*5.1.4.3. China's Fleet of Reusable VTVL Launchers*

To deploy 107'000 civilian-military dual-use platforms in LEO by 2029 would require continuous launches, twice a week, over a decade, and thereafter for the upkeep of the constellation.

Thus the development of totally new reusable VTVL Heavy space launchers.





http://archive.is/zRPeW/da7120875e3cd0137d2d242b14f2bbd518811cb1.jpg ; https://archive.is/zRPeW/85f3deccf414e7fb8870903e08edcbe243c574b6/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200703000248/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EbcsH-PXYAAkudc?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/TheElegant055/status/1276532483417407499 
▲ 27. Chinese rapidly expanding space launchers.

*5.1.4.4. China's Quantum Computer*

Obviously, to collect all the Petabytes harvested 24/7/365 by the array of 42'000 Starlink satellites, from all the cellphone base stations on Earth, and decipher then analyse, massive processing power is needed.

Thus the Quantum Supremacy.

This is the prerequisite for the God-Eye's view capability.

Indeed, in a little less than a year later, after the U.S.' Google's quantum processor Sycamore, comprising 54 qubits, claimed to have achieved quantum supremacy on 23th October 2019: 

_
Sycamore is the name of Google's quantum processor, comprising 54 qubits.

In 2019, Sycamore completed a task in 200 seconds that Google claimed, in a Nature paper, would take a state-of-the-art supercomputer 10,000 years to finish. Thus, Google claimed to have achieved quantum supremacy. To estimate the time that would be taken by a classical supercomputer, Google ran portions of the quantum circuit simulation on the Summit, the most powerful classical computer in the world. Later, IBM made a counter-argument, claiming that the task would only take 2.5 days on a classical system like Summit.









Hello quantum world! Google publishes landmark quantum supremacy claim


The company says that its quantum computer is the first to perform a calculation that would be practically impossible for a classical machine.




www.nature.com




_​
China's in turn, claims quantum leap with machine declared a million times greater than Google’s Sycamore on 5th September 2020!









Chinese quantum computer declared a million times greater than Sycamore


Physicist Pan Jianwei says his team achieved quantum supremacy but ‘further verification’ is necessary.




www.scmp.com






And this is not an overkill when processing more than 107'000 satellites' data in real time.

Thus again outgunning the U.S. is this *Infowar*. 

*5.1.4.5. China's Internet of Military Things (IoMT) warfare*

Currently, several institutes in China such as th Institute of Automation of Beijing and the Zhejiang University are indigenously developing wheeled, quadrupedal and bipedal military platforms.

The aim is to complete the Chinese military's triad of Aerial UAVs, Underwater UUVs, and Naval Unmanned surface vehicles (USVs) with the 4th ground platform counterparts. This means armies of robotic infantry once HALO (high altitude – low opening, often called a HALO jump) paradropped in remote enemy territory insertion point will not be constrained to advance by walking on their two or four legs (i.e. the logistic robotic mules), but will be able to rush at great speed on board self-driving electric wheeled combat vehicles, paradropped along the robotic infantry units. This is paramount as refueling will not be available, and a continuous electric recharging of the batteries in real time via the orbital Chinese Starlink satellite array will ensure weeks of field operation.

Self-driving infantry fighting vehicle (IFV) will carry the robots, while accompanying Self-driving self-propelled artillery systems (SPA), Self-driving self-propelled anti-aircraft gun (SPAAG), Self-driving Self-Propelled Anti-Tank Guided Missile System (SPATGM), Self-driving Tank Destroyer (SPTD) will provide additional firepower needed to defeat any enemy opposition when proceeding toward the designated target.

More fire support such as bunker busters will naturally be available with swarms of accompanying stealth UAVs evolving up to the Near-Space altitude, and all connected and controlled through Internet of Military Things (IoMT) satlinks.

Finally, self-driving robotic wheeled lasers are now available to these PLA forces.

Indeed, the capacity to recharge in real-time via the Chinese Starlink Orbital Satellite Array make field lasers possible for the first time in history!

*Real-time recharging of batteries*

On 29th January 2021, global technology leader Xiaomi introduced a brand new form of charging, Mi Air Charge Technology[1]. Revolutionizing the current wireless charging methods, Mi Air Charge Technology enables the PLA to remotely charge electronic military platforms without any cables or wireless charging stands. Thus pioneering a true wireless charging era in the military.

And here again the Chinese *Starlink Orbital Weapon System* will be the game changing key technology, that enables the deployment of fully robotic armies in the field for lengthy military campaign.

The constellation of satellites provides such a coverage that it is possible to recharge the batteries of every single combatant robotic units in *real-time* as if they where simply plugged to the main electricity grid.

Solar rays are simply converted to electricity by the solar panels of each of the 107'000 orbital Chinese Starlink satellites. The electricity is then converted into microwave waveband beams then steered and focused by the phased array antennas on each robots' charging pods.

This ensures a continuous supply of electricity. Only deep underground operations would stop them from receiving real-time recharging, but the batteries would allow hours of autonomy. The inclusion of dedicated "medic" robotic unit that carries extra pack of batteries and spare parts for such situation would also come in handy. 

Finally real-time continuous recharging of batteries are not limited to ground platforms, wheeled or bipedal robotic vehicles, but Aerial robotic vehicle can also be powered for extended missions.


*5.2. The Four Minor Space Powers *

Behind the lead peloton, the gruppetto is a group of minor players who have to cooperate and assist one another in order to stay in the global arms space race and avoid the elimination.

Currently, none of these nations have mastered all the prerequisite key technologies needed to deploy space to ground DEWs.

*5.2.1. India, Israel*

As India is always hell-bent in trying to catch up with some giant northern neighbour, be it with the ASAT weapon, the manned program, the lunar lander, and the space laboratory, it is highly expected that Bharat will also try very hard to deploy its own directed energy space to ground platforms.

As Israel is already at the forefront among the nations that have developed anti-ballistic missile weapons, space to ground DEW would naturally be of great strategic importance as the next layer in countering hostile incoming ballistic missiles. 

Israel's space launch vehicle Shavit can not place payload above a few hundreds of kg into LEO. Therefore, it outsources all its space launches abroad, especially in India.

India lacks advanced technological capabilities and Israel is one of its providers. In turn, what Israel lacks in developing capabilities, it simply siphons them overseas, be it in the E.U., Russia and mostly at the source, in the U.S.

The recent Indian ASAT test exemplifies this Israeli outsourcing. Originated in the U.S. and tested in India.

The Kinetic Kill Vehicle's onboard advanced terminal guidance system, featured a strap-down (non-gimballed) imaging infrared (IIR) seeker and an inertial navigation system that used ring-laser gyroscopes (RLGs).

A seeker presenting similarities with the Israeli's Arrow-3 kill vehicle one (gimballed).





http://web.archive.org/web/20190806...su/img/img7/fs/D3e9HEAWwAAgV0B.1565104030.jpg ; https://archive.fo/gRpVd/2b0ad162f63174aeafbb23f9b8eeb2221d1abaa1.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190810...at-rakshak.com/viewtopic.php?t=7705&start=600 ; https://youtu.be/KRs79t6z7fc?t=81 
▲ 28. Indian ASAT KKV's Infrared Imaging Radar (IIR) seeker.





https://archive.vn/gecjp/6211d20a5fce7c5088a1470933d8ab05edbd1f66.jpg ; https://archive.vn/gecjp/45b3ba99b1dab58b70be7138d68bbf3a7e90c79e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190806151713if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/ISRAELARROW-3.1565104618.jpg ; https://archive.fo/gecjp/6211d20a5fce7c5088a1470933d8ab05edbd1f66.jpg 
▲ 29. Israeli's Arrow-3 kill vehicle IIR seeker. Exhibition mockup. 

*India's DEW*

India's LASTEC has also developed a 10kW Chemical Oxygen Iodine Laser (COIL) and is working on developing a 30-100 kW vehicle-mounted COIL system. It is also developing a “gas dynamic high power laser-based DEW” called ‘Aditya’ project.

Two DRDO laboratories — Centre for High Energy Systems and Sciences (CHESS) and Laser Science & Technology Centre (LASTEC) — are currently working on developing the source for generating a fiber laser.

At present, the source of the fiber laser, which is the “heart of the system”, is imported from Germany.

High power microwave (HPM) device from DRDO have delivered output power of 4 MW at a frequency of 3.26GHz. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190806154039if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/Untitled13.1565106022.jpg ; https://archive.fo/oVoRE/049deaa484418b4fd0db64b55dade22d96fd2b90.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210201042354/https://www.******************/forums/threads/india-has-successfully-tested-the-anti-satellite-asat-missile.2890/page-6 
▲ 30. HPM device from DRDO have delivered output power of 4 MW.

*India's Space Launchers*

India's GSLV Mk III space launcher can place 8 tons payload into 600 km LEO, 4 tons into GTO. The payload fairing is 5 meters in diameter.

The lack of payload capability can only be circumvented by developing rendez-vous and docking technologies. Several launches would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of under 100 tons. 

New heavy space launchers are therefore currently under development including CZ-9-class SLV (with payload above 100 tons in LEO), and reusable VTVL launchers.

*India's Space Station*

The planned Indian Space Station is envisaged to weigh 20 tonnes and serve as a facility where astronauts can stay for 15-20 days, and it would be placed in an orbit 400 km above earth. The time frame for launch is 5-7 years after Gaganyaan (AUG 2022).

It would be similar to the Salyut Space Laboratory with two modules.

To support the Indian Space Station program, docking technologies will be develop with an orbital platform (PS4-OP), made of the last stage of the Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle.





https://archive.fo/goM7Z/fe8ee905d3127047356e91d76c052a601f2370e2.png ; https://i.imgur.com/6Boz6It.png 
▲ 31. The 20 tons Indian Space Station, made of two modules. 

Further iterations of the space station program have even increased the number of module to 4 then 6, as of 2020.





https://archive.vn/B4xP6/a1fb9b3ab2845ba3c2306cac570a7853da658e96.jpg ; https://archive.vn/B4xP6/558f32aad7fe88543417e8ca88b8cbe23b62a034/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201116041731/https://i.imgur.com/PVBjmHW.jpg ; https://imgur.com/a/nylzte6
▲ 32. 3d scale model representation of a 4-modules Indian Space Station (ISS). 2020 





https://archive.is/IZuZa/81b7916601a9ba9fd435d5b073d0b5393b6a321d.jpg ; https://archive.is/IZuZa/853fe0a3af4eda92cb576e700a074e9d74edd25a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210102053802/https://i.imgur.com/ZbSJECh.jpg
▲ 33. PPT representation of a 6-modules Indian Space Station (ISS). 2020 

*India's Satellite Arrays*

India has only demonstrated its ability to deploy regional array of 8 military satellites, with the Indian Regional Navigation Satellite System (IRNSS), but might expand it to a global constellation of 24 satellites (GINS), with the help of Israel.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*France Sparks The First Global Arms Race In Outer Space Part 3 V1.1c *

*5.2.2. North Korea*

North Korea has hinted that it was involved in DEW researches.

This included a possible North Korean-Iranian Neutrino-Antineutrino annihilation at the Z0 Pole counter nuclear weapon, along more conventional laser.

Here the earliest known public hint, from 4th March 2016:





https://archive.vn/YWBON/2a9f4dd4a8dce98e6d8d1420edb573ca3ef21d10.jpg ; https://archive.vn/YWBON/4ca2b0225c4fb044b62377d73cb8ba6cd52c87ee/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20190319013327if_/http://www.dprktoday.com/content/photo/2016/20160304-kp-01-10.jpg ; https://web.archive.org/web/20190810170246/https://dprktoday.com/index.php?type=42&no=1964 
▲ 34. First hint at the Iranian-DPRK Directed Energy Counter Nuclear Weapon Program. 주체105(2016)년 3월 4일 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190319013327/https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4885/31487803767_7c98fddf26_b.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190810170025/https://www.flickr.com/photos/arirangmeari/31487803767/ 
▲ 35. DPRK's Directed Energy Program. Uploaded on December 23, 2018. 

And 5 years later, the first official announcement from 6th January 2021:

_The center has been ordered to conduct “full-fledged development of hypersonic guided missiles and shipboard laser weapons,” a source told Daily NK

By Jeong Tae Joo - 2021.01.06 2:41pm 

https://www.dailynk.com/english/north-korea-forms-new-research-center-focused-on-hypersonic-missiles/
https://archive.is/p47mU​_
But what makes North Korea very special is its top position among rare earth minerals producers.

No need to add that such laser research can not be conducted without a sufficient reserve of rare earth minerals, the sine qua non prerequisite in high energy physics. 

Indeed, North Korea's 216 million tonne Jongju deposit, theoretically worth trillions of dollars, would more than double the current global known resource of REE oxides which according to the US Geological Survey is pegged at 110 million tonnes.

This amounts to five times that of China's, the current world's first rare earth minerals exporter. Making *Kim Jong Un*'s Korea the military powerhouse the most likely to first succeed in developing and fielding such a new class of DEWs.





https://archive.is/Jer51/cc5d35beb01d33cc345db0dcf9a70a78fd784645.jpg ; https://archive.is/Jer51/a2e705a978051d486b17c60de0eade5bfb181aab/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191126190014/https://i.imgur.com/ZgNeNSz.jpg 
▲ 36. First world's reserve of Rare Earth Elements in the DPRK.

To power the electric driven lasers, miniaturized nuclear reactors might be envisaged. North Korea is known to have started the development of several type of miniaturized nuclear reactors. One of them should provide the electric power for its 10,000-ton-class strategic submarines (SSBN) program disclosed in 2014.

Of course, naval nuclear reactors, though powerful, are too massive to be launched into space.

Another one should be airborne.

Very little is known about the existence of the North Korean space telescope project.

There is only a small possible hint in the media of this space telescope, an equivalent of the Iranian Space Research Center's one.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190805...s/DPRKSpaceTelescope30APR20191.1565018018.jpg ; https://archive.fo/d0cjD/5c1b5219163fe532134d1d4df4656af875583456.jpg ; 
[특집] 래일을 보다 "Look at the rails" (Chosun Central TV), Published on Apr 29, 2019, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM-BPdkWxug, https://vk.com/wall469579262_7495?z=video469579262_456243491%2F11d09bede16c0d1cee%2Fpl_post_469579262_7495 
▲ 37. At T=11mn38s: Illustration of a Space Telescope. 29 April 2019 KCTV Video

So far, North Korea has tested the second stage of its future Unha-9 space launcher. Under the official name of Hwasong-15 ICBM, on November 2017. 
The payload capability should be 1 tons in GEO and 3 tons in GEO for its heavy version. That is similar to the Indian GSLV Mk III space launcher that can place 8 tons payload into LEO (see below the Safir-3). 

But North Korea has plan for a more powerful launcher, able to place 20 tons into LEO: the Unha-20.

An image dated from 15th April 2017 has disclosed three generations of North Korean space launchers: the KWANGMYONGSONG SLV aka Unha-4, an Unha-9 and the mysterious Unha-20.





http://web.archive.org/web/20170717205833if_/https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2864/33667839040_0d52f66cc6_b.jpg ; https://archive.is/B1b6w/4a5e44874af30c2218f377fe13b8f4b9957388e4.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=d93afcf6c9127c9cfefd609a077d6185 ; https://www.flickr.com/photos/uriminzok/33667839040/
▲ 38. One image, three generations of North Korean space launchers. Center: notice the KWANGMYONGSONG SLV aka Unha-4 represented left of a huge (meaning at least twice the size) Unha-9 SLV. Unha-20 are pillar-sized! April 15, 2017 picture. 





http://archive.is/KNGwF/14b4aebdf050cdf44c7e1ebb782fe9a31a802dd7.jpg ; https://archive.is/KNGwF/26d89a6604195bbad45ccd54935ae2158361e77a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200121192814/https://i.imgur.com/2e4tiR7.jpg 
▲ 39.  Artistic representation of the North Korean space launchers, as of January 2020. Obsolete as of July 2020.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190322...a/10153/upfile/201508/2015081018133853753.jpg ; https://archive.fo/dFIP1/2096407b4d304bd99c1a5d2f1edb6a13f83079d2.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190807...rd/bbs/view.html?b_bbs_id=10158&pn=1&num=4648 
▲ 40. North Korean sea-launched Unha-20: the only way to launch commercial satellites. 2015-08-10 18:19:10 

Very little is known about the existence of the North Korean space laboratory project. Since the DPRK has disclosed its manned space program, such a space laboratory is the only viable option to justify a long term human presence in space. The size should be similar to the Indian's space laboratory, itself similar to the Soviet-era Salyut.

Pictures of a future North Korean launcher have been revealed for more than two decades now, similar to the Soviet-era Energia heavy-lift partially recoverable launch system designed for a variety of payloads including the Buran spacecraft.

But only a few have noticed the meaning above the space launcher of a small space laboratory!





http://web.archive.org/web/20190807...f73cd55d704a5004ae2cadeae5f886.1565187217.jpg ; https://archive.fo/MkKk4/befb910e5bf73cd55d704a5004ae2cadeae5f886.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190807...20&fit=max&s=5fabfe40cb132853b16ac06a67966e0f ; https://archive.fo/9rxQ3/befb910e5bf73cd55d704a5004ae2cadeae5f886 ; https://charliecrane.com/portfolio/welcome-to-pyongyang ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=c4697492aaa386b6172c2c1cf3a0ecfa 
▲ 41. North Korean Space shuttle model in the Mangyongdae Schoolchildren’s Palace that was opened in 1989. Notice the space laboratory. 

Three decades later, a crude model was again displayed, on the occasion of the National Youth Science Fiction Literature and Model Exhibition 2018, in June. 
The orbital manned spacecraft seems powered by two pair of solar panels, linked to a cylindrical module that shows 3 portholes.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190807142929if_/https://c1.staticflickr.com/2/1755/42507168321_2890520ea0_b.jpg ; https://archive.fo/tWv4n/f14da7d8064b1671c0c0ce5317f49d8ad97d068a.jpg ; https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/42507168321/ ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=e4a69666c2d20d594c3587b699925220 ; 전국소년과학환상문예작품 및 모형전시회-2018》 개막_3 ; Uploaded on June 2, 2018 
▲ 42. National Youth Science Fiction Literature and Model Exhibition 2018: published on 2 June 2018, a depiction of a North Korean orbital manned spacecraft, powered by two pair of solar panels, linked to a cylindrical module that shows 3 portholes.

This indicates that North Korea would have to develop rendez-vous and docking technologies.

Several launches of Unha-20 would be needed for assembling a DEW complex with a total mass of under 100 tons. 

Once North Korea succeeds in the development of its geostationary communication satellites, it will start building its own GPS system.

This first step is essential, and the experience would allow to later place into orbit an entire array of DEWs complex with global world coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*France Sparks The First Global Arms Race In Outer Space Part 4 V1.1c *

*5.2.3. Iran*

North Korea has hinted that it was involved in DEW researches with Iran.

This included a possible North Korean-Iranian Neutrino-Antineutrino annihilation at the Z0 pole counter nuclear weapon, along more conventional laser.

*Iran's Miniaturized Nuclear Powerplant*

To power the electric driven lasers, miniaturized nuclear reactors might be envisaged. Iran is known to have started the development of miniaturized nuclear reactors. It should provide the electric power for its 10,000-ton-class strategic submarines (SSBN) program disclosed in 2012.

*Iran's Adaptive Optics*

Iran has disclosed discussion on a 3 meter Class Telescope with Adaptive Optics for its National Observatory Program (2011).

*Iran's Orbital Telescope*

The Iranian Space Research Center's Orbital Telescope is a project in its early stages. The feasibility and needs assessment study of this project was carried out.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190805150156if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/image17.1565017296.jpg ; https://archive.fo/Hgfzf/1ae8342e4b2a9782018bbaac9ccad4485aec46a6.jpg ; https://isrc.ac.ir/getattachment/پژوهشکده-ها/مرکز-فضایی-ایران/image17.jpg ; https://isrc.ac.ir/en-US/پژوهشکده-ها/مرکز-فضایی-ایران ; http://archive.fo/T9L7L 
▲ 43. Iran's Orbital Telescope.


*Iran's Space Launchers*

Iran's Communication Satellite Developing Plan 2026 of the Iranian Space Research Center (I.S.R.C.) has revealed its future space launcher's payload capabilities:

• Nahid-1, 50 Kg, LEO, Safir-1 SLV
• Nahid-2, < 100 Kg, LEO, Safir-2 SLV
• IRANSAT-1, 1 ton, GEO, Safir-4A SLV
• IRANSAT-2, 3 tons, GEO, Safir-4C SLV 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190801104910if_/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DVw4DqgXUAEOXQg.jpg ; https://archive.fo/TVRNZ/e148f10050430ae9d3e72e3606acc85cb88610a6.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fpbs.twimg.com%2Fmedia%2FDVw4DqgXUAEOXQg.jpg%3Alarge&hash=6c42523f809e934dbe89f6286338f0c9
▲ 44. Iran's roadmap for communication satellites. From official presentation of the Iranian Space Research Center.

• *Safir-1* is the first experimental orbital launcher of Iran. It is simply powered by a single rocket engine, based on the Soviet SCUD ballistic missile and uprated to 32-tf Hwasong-7 engine. The steering is made with 4 most basic German WW2-era Aggregat-4 graphite jet vanes. Interstage separation rockets are tested for the first time. The second stage is the first to test gimballed technologies, with two Soviet R-27 SLBM vernier engines. Bi-part payload fairing is added for the first time. The payload is the most basic ranging from 25 to 50 kg. The orbit of 250 km is so low that satellites can not survive more than a couple of month before decay due to the atmospheric friction.

• *Safir-2* is the second generation space launcher of Iran. It is meant to test clusters of engines (4 Hwasong-7) and steering with 4 gimballed R-27 SLBM engines in the first stage. As a consequence the diameter is increased from 1.25 meter to 2.4 meter. Second stage also uses a mix of fixed main engine though optional, and several gimballed verniers (4). Third stage allows to reach SSO orbit at 450 km, and circularisation is attempted for the first time. This unlocks observation satellites with designed life that can last years. The payload mass of several 100 of kg unlocks satellites that are no longer experimental, with deployable solar panels, reaction wheel (RW) for three-axis attitude control, large optical instruments.

• *Safir-3* is the third generation space launchers of Iran. Starting with the Sepehr a testbed for the new heavy thrust engine of 80-tf, with 2 fully gimballed Paektusan-1D in the first stage. Propellant is still the storable SCUD-type UDMH/AK-27. Second stage could be a mix of fixed engine with 4 verniers totalling ~80-100-tf, or 2 gimballed engines totalling 80-tf. Various versions will be developed in a series, with the addition of 2 strap-on liquid boosters of 80-tf each, called Qoqnoos SLV. An improved second stage of 2.4 m diameter will allow the Sarir SLV to reach higher orbit of 1'000 km with 500kg payload. The heavy Sarir (Sarir-B/C) with addition of two liquid propellant 80-tf strap-on boosters will allow to place payload over 2 tons in LEO, therefore sending Iran first astronaut into a 220 km altitude orbit aboard the manned spacecraft E1 (1.8 tons).

• *Safir-4* is the fourth generation space launchers of Iran. The first version Safir-4A will have a lift-off thrust similar to the Sarir-B/C SLV, powered by 4 gimballed Paektusan-1D engines of 80-tf. But both the total height will be increased from 35 meters to ~ 50 meters, and the first stage diameter from 2.4 meters to 3.7 meters. In consequence of the increased volume of propellant, higher orbital altitude of 7'000 km and 10'000 km will be available. The Safir-4B version is an improved SLV with second stage enlarged to the same 3.7 meter diameter. The Soroush-1 SLV, with addition of 4 Paektusan-2A semi-cryogenic (kerolox) strap-on booster of 80-tf will allow to place 1'000 kg to GEO orbit (~36'000 km). Soroush-2 SLV with probably restartable high-ISP hydrolox 3rd stage will even increase the payload to ~3 tons into GEO. A manned version will place the ~6 tons Iranian 3-seaters spacecraft into 450 km LEO, by the end of the decade. 

• *Safir-5* is the fifth generation space launchers of Iran. The main goal is to place 20 tons into LEO, needed to construct its planned Iranian space station (ISS). Two powerful solid propellant booster of 3.5 meters and 20 meters long derived from the Qaem program will deliver over 1'000-tf, with a core stage powered by a cluster of fully gimballed Paektusan-3 semi-cryogenic kerolox engines ~100-120-tf each. It will support Iran's deep space exploration effort starting with the Moon and Mars.

• *Safir-6* is is the sixth generation space launchers of Iran. It's main goal is to allow continuous launches to the Iranian Space Station (ISS) in LEO, to ferry continuously heavy payloads to the Lunar orbit, and to land them to the surface. To make space traffic feasible it will have to be Vertical takeoff, vertical landing (VTVL) capable and fully reusable up to 100 times, 99.5% reliable, with 12 hours between each flights. Payload should be around 20 tons LEO powered by a cluster of 9 methalox main engines in the first stage.





http://archive.is/Niz3N/d77f7f62b227ecddcbbc36bc852baf0e640e2039.jpg ; https://archive.is/Niz3N/caf2442ef373cd749dc8f0b55b9775a9b8e0781c/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200209135856/https://i.imgur.com/FzyjwiL.jpg 
▲ 45. Safir SLV family speculation, as of February 2020. Incomplete as of 2021.

*Iran's Safir-5 Space Launcher*

The existence of an even more powerful heavy space launcher, able to place 20 tons into LEO, has also been revealed, the Safir-5.

An Iranian version of the North Korean Heavy-Lift Space Launcher Unha-20 has figured prominently in a huge graphic that was displayed during January 2019 in Tehran's Valiasr Square. The billboard was running in conjunction with the 40th anniversary of the Iranian Revolution.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190322040402if_/http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/proxy_006.1553224298.jpg ; https://archive.fo/LlgII/ff65c5e613f4e6fa6117675b60d31c2b1e1ec5e1.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimagesvc.timeincapp.com%2Fv3%2Ffoundry%2Fimage%2F%3Fq%3D70%26w%3D1440%26url%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Ftimedotcom.files.wordpress.com%252F2019%252F01%252Fddacv.jpg%253Fquality%253D85&hash=28f872f91737c9a48e328ead422b9f34 ; https://media.mehrnews.com/d/2019/01/05/4/3004791.jpg; https://www.mehrnews.com/news/4504592/رونمایی-از-جدیدترین-دیوارنگاره-میدان-ولیعصر-با-موضوع-جوانان ; رونمایی از جدیدترین دیوارنگاره میدان ولیعصر با موضوع جوانان ;
▲ 46. 17 January 2019. Note that Shahid Hajj General Hassan Tehrani Moghaddam, the father of Iran's space program is depicted bringing a treasure trove of [North Korean] blueprints to his fellow countrymen! 





http://archive.is/KNGwF/14b4aebdf050cdf44c7e1ebb782fe9a31a802dd7.jpg ; https://archive.is/KNGwF/26d89a6604195bbad45ccd54935ae2158361e77a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200121192814/https://i.imgur.com/2e4tiR7.jpg 
▲ 47.  Safir-5/Unha-20 SLV: Artistic representation of the North Korean space launchers, as of January 2020. Obsolete as of July 2020. 

*Iran's Safir-6 Space Launcher*

The video "Iran Space Agency, The future is closer than you think آينده از ديد سازمان فضايي ايران" uploaded on youtube back on 16th March 2019 reveals the scope of Iran's space ambition.

The video follows the launch of an automated cargo spacecraft to resupply the Iranian Space Station (ISS) by a future two stages reusable heavy launcher (estimated ~19'000 kg LEO), and its docking. 

A total crew of three astronauts, possibly four can be seen, including one female spacewalker.





Iran Space Agency, The future is closer than you think آينده از ديد سازمان فضايي ايران
March 17, 2019 (Persian calendar 1397/12/26)
1,142 views•Mar 16, 2019
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uLoQT4d0Rg

The first stage is powered by seemingly 9 engines. Methalox is the most likely. Trust per engine could be about 85 ton-force.

The first stage deploys four grid fins after separation to return to the ground.





https://archive.vn/Ckwhr/193df21da84e3050c6f74533cd39f2e9dd333df4.png ; https://archive.vn/Ckwhr/4174c198369522bdb3f04c31fb37d5ff4570e1c6/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210102190914/https://i.imgur.com/fqUe9aM.png 
▲ 48. Seemingly 9 engines in the first stage.





https://archive.vn/TjPwT/64026af468c2f9c878f4d3afebe4ed30684d1a40.png ; https://archive.vn/TjPwT/c49f05a3a7d8d2d0db8b41e5362b0cc4984606f2/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210102190940/https://i.imgur.com/wTDa4nH.png 
▲ 49. Second stage with smaller diameter.





https://archive.vn/uRDVR/8ed6e59f2045e225246600edc7e78748770fdd61.png ; https://archive.vn/uRDVR/0676cd335a9eb113e50a124ab76382a1e3642837/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210102191019/https://i.imgur.com/yNY7FJL.png 
▲ 50. Liftoff.





https://archive.vn/dzBB3/c06d064cda4d8340cc99262a14c1e72dc80ea264.png ; https://archive.vn/dzBB3/2ef871cd21d16438cdb8c3fdff0acfc8fbb89d08/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210102191046/https://i.imgur.com/iktzkji.png 
▲ 51. Liftoff.





https://archive.vn/1NBp4/bf0a8b5fef4f8be0d0bdf2380187aa2f404b51ed.png ; https://archive.vn/1NBp4/f451b6722284682a1ad31f49129553a5af246404/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210102191126/https://i.imgur.com/iDKLeYT.png 
▲ 52. Stage separation.





https://archive.vn/oJ9Fk/4ff111fb821c1101d366336b50e26cec9fed6576.png ; https://archive.vn/oJ9Fk/f3afd7e2eaded2883ac61b8a6e27a0f707bae441/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210102191156/https://i.imgur.com/HZRMuk7.png 
▲ 53. Stage separation and 4 grid fins deployment.





https://archive.vn/zKsrS/16c56331bc2f126ba8186510d44952afcd221044.png ; https://archive.vn/zKsrS/36d4da3b03064368737370715e6a54c17ff4b937/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210102191334/https://i.imgur.com/Q3HUDgA.png 
▲ 54. Cargo vessel docking to the Iranian Space Station (ISS).

*Iran's Space Station*

The future Iranian Space Station (ISS) as depicted in 2019 TV show, and in the video "Iran Space Agency, The future is closer than you think آينده از ديد سازمان فضايي ايران" uploaded on youtube back on 16th March 2019 reveals the scope of Iran's space ambition.

As of January 2021, Iran is going to build an entirely indigenous space station (ISS), that would orbit by the next decade (after 2030) the Earth along the Chinese Space Station (CSS), the future Russian Space Station (RSS) and the Indian one (ISS).

Over 9 modules including the core module, a cargo ship, a 3-seaters manned spacecraft, that puts the total mass in the range of the 120 tons plus Mir Space Station! 

Notice two docking ports are left for additional modules: such as a second manned spacecraft.

6 pairs of solar panel arrays are attached on three different modules. 

One robotic arm is controlled by an astronaut operator during the docking procedure.

The core module is similar to the Soviet-Chinese one. The size is therefore more than the Salyut-class Station as depicted by North Korea, an closer to the 120 tons Mir-class Station.

The video follows the launch of an automated cargo spacecraft to resupply the Iranian Space Station (ISS) by a future two stages reusable heavy launcher (estimated ~19'000 kg LEO), and its docking. 

A total crew of four astronauts can be seen, including one female spacewalker.





Iran Space Agency, The future is closer than you think آينده از ديد سازمان فضايي ايران
March 17, 2019 (Persian calendar 1397/12/26)
1,142 views•Mar 16, 2019
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uLoQT4d0Rg

*Highlight*





https://archive.vn/tGYiF/021f321bb892ab2dfda78a00c1a28a32d73e44bd.png ; https://archive.vn/tGYiF/13fb009dafc9123eaf63c76767f55c683159abad/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201231221330/https://i.imgur.com/rm51vka.png
▲ 55. Future Iranian Space Station as depicted in 2019 TV show.





https://archive.vn/oaWaQ/494b451efcf80f7c939d283f7693579e7e02b3c5.png ; https://archive.vn/oaWaQ/50a367c85429cf2b01e8092d2f7cc451891cfc3f/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201231221417/https://i.imgur.com/ChsARYu.png 
▲ 56. Future Iranian Space Station as depicted in 2019 TV show.





https://archive.vn/Fafqi/ccf0917b63bf8dea9fe5ab4c79c58d9b31f67b01.png ; https://archive.vn/Fafqi/28f972ca8c9119509c43cee7357daa655809a16f/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201231221450/https://i.imgur.com/klx0Jib.png 
▲ 57. Future Iranian Space Station as depicted in 2019 TV show.





https://archive.vn/JkTs4/fb0536ec78c3c20117b3ebe264103b6e162084a9.png ; https://archive.vn/JkTs4/9b577faf158dc93d97527ce583d8d0c5e0f29ea0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201231221540/https://i.imgur.com/wqkNH90.png 
▲ 58. Future Iranian Space Station as depicted in 2019 TV show.





https://archive.vn/NvxvQ/8f91f2b2975a75a5a2e80fd5c3d97ddd91c5c074.png ; https://archive.vn/NvxvQ/7fa0d2e8008741c6d8bc0492e25a0de465d708a5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201231221628/https://i.imgur.com/zsrhK6D.png 
▲ 59. Future Iranian Space Station as depicted in 2019 TV show.





https://archive.vn/nzt18/85ac29b533e87cce44c6b8d787791d5176d6d438.png ; https://archive.vn/nzt18/456b175fba1856ffe09814b83a2ea375e5f61da9/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201231221713/https://i.imgur.com/mFumFjV.png 
▲ 60. Future Iranian Space Station as depicted in 2019 TV show.

*Iran's Satellite Arrays*

Iran has also plan for launching array of satellites, such as the Navigational Satellite System disclosed in 2011.

*Iran's Space DEW Array*

But the similarities with North Korea ends here. As North Korea has accessed the status of nuclear state, sanctioned by the recent visit of an incumbent U.S President to North Korea on 1st July 2019. 

As for Iran, there is an 70 years old rule that causes the destruction or overthrow of any nation and leader of the Middle East by the U.S., should they reach the nuclear arms threshold, thus breaking the Israeli regional nuclear monopoly. 

Iran (the constitutional monarchy), Iraq, Libya, Syria were only the first. 

Not allowed to reach the nuclear state status, it is even less likely that the U.S. would tolerate an Iran with DEW orbiting the earth, able to strike Israel and Saudi Arabia without mentioning anywhere in the U.S. mainland, and all the U.S.' space assets.

*5.3. The Outsider*

Great powers that have been defeated at the end of the Second World War are excluded from the 1945 new world order.

No place for the ex-Axis powers in the U.N. permanent security council, the Elite Nuclear Club, Elite ASAT Club, or the Elite Manned Spacefaring Club.

That is at least in theory, as Japan, under the connivance and patronage of its U.S. overlord has effectively demonstrated both ICBM, ASAT and nuclear military capabilities. 

Thus one should be aware that Japan could ounce again become an unofficial space DEW power anytime in the years to come.

*5.3.1. Japan*

Today's post-WWII State of Japan has already mastered many of the prerequisites needed to place DEWs into space. 

Its H-IIA can place 10 tons in LEO, the HIIB can place 16.5 tons into 410 km LEO.

The State of Japan has mastered rendez-vous and docking with its Kibo manned space module as well as KOUNOTORI unmanned cargo.

The State of Japan has already launched array of satellites such as the Quasi-Zenith Satellite System (QZSS) for its satellite-based augmentation system. From 4 satellites in 2018, the number will be increased to 7 satellites by 2024.

The State of Japan has mastered Adaptive Optics, such as the AO 188 Elements of the Subaru Telescope. 

The State of Japan has studied fabrication process for large aperture lightweight silicon carbide mirror for space telescope.

The State of Japan has proposed placing 3.5 meters large aperture mirror space telescope into space.

The State of Japan is pursuing the development of high-output military laser.

The State of Japan is pursuing the development of reusable VTVL launcher in cooperation with Euope's Callisto program, set to be test-launched by 2023.

*6. Conclusion*

As usual, too many Maginot Line dinosaurs, claiming total victory over China even before the first bullet is fired, and more than the Rusians, stressing the recognition achieved in 3 decades by the PLA as the only worthy rival left versus the U.S. military war machine, when nothing is known about the said new Wunderwaffe... 


The U.S. 42'000 Starlink Microwave DEW system is set to be completed by 2027. But the U.S. will not be able to deploy an array of Laser DEW, lacking rare earth. The U.S. will be limited by the inherent weakness of microwave DEW, being less effective than their laser counterparts when targeting missiles and satellites once they have reach the higher altitude out of the atmosphere.

By 2030, China forecasted with $64.2 trillion GDP (PPP), will lead the world, far ahead of India's second place with only $46.3 trillion, and more than double of the U.S.' $31 trillion at the third place.

Meanwhile, far behind with $7.9 trillion Russia will only rank 8th, along Japan's 9th place with $7.2 trillion. 

While it is expected that in this coming decade, China will take the leading position in deploying an array of orbital dual Laser/Maser DEW, by 2030, North Korea as China's best pupil should be able to catch up. An unified Korea under *Kim Jong Un* would easily match the Japanese's GDP.

All the other powers will have difficulties, due to lack of funding and lack of access to strategic rare earth raw materials.


This means that after Quantum Computers, Quantum Communications and Strategic Defense Initiative, China has further shattered the core of the U.S. Empire, that is its technological supremacy, and is preparing to storm what remains of the U.S. hegemonic world order!

But did they ever stand a chance? Both Mongols, Manchus and all European colonizers landgrabbers and squatters have yielded invariably in the past, absorbed into the Chinese cultural fabric.

Today, with China's 100 millions tonnes of Rare Earth Elements (RRE) reserves, both the U.S. and U.S.S.R., the two former partners of the Cold War are left far behind China in the high tech race, having exhausted all their REE reserves!

What an epochal era we are witnessing! The Climatic Warming induced rise of the Subtropical Earth, and all the subtropical pandemics to follow, that has in less than a year already nearly wiped out all the G-8 economic powerhouses, ethnic Europeans first, and now this polar reversal in the high tech sector!

Thanks to Iran, Russia et al., whose relentless pumping of hydrocarbon has made in little less than 75 years, the hastening of the Climatic Warming a reality. 

This is the beginning of a new chapter in mankind history, the dying Pax Americana being finally superseded by the Pax Sinica, a new World Order known as the China Century or the 2045 Great Replacement! 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190401024051if_/https://i.imgur.com/IIM2jia.jpg ; https://archive.fo/IHwzR/7b51a53273a60191dcaf3af219acc286d0c640d8.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/IIM2jia.jpg ; https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=886a8c3db40055848f83bf9e51e8b9d7 
▲ 61. The Great Powers of the Next World Order: Pole Position for the DPRK in the space DEW arms race, key game-changer for opening-up the dawn of the Pax Coreana.

🌞☀

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

gambit said:


> Yeah...That is the extent of your intellectual contribution to this discussion.
> 
> You posted a still from a crappy martial art movie to convince us of what a NKRean soldier look like.


Good movie


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> ...


Can you like kindly not make these kind of posts, it is literal spam and nothing of worth for discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxhoundbis

yugocrosrb95 said:


> Can you like kindly not make these kind of posts, it is literal spam and nothing of worth for discussion.


I do appreciate very much Galactic Penguin's work. The quality of his post is absolutely wonderful, there are better than many bloggers. I've seen nowhere on the western web such intervention. I do hope Galactic will continue to post as he did, and I wish in the future if you can abstain from such useless remarks.


----------



## yugocrosrb95

foxhoundbis said:


> I do appreciate very much Galactic Penguin's work. The quality of his post is absolutely wonderful, there are better than many bloggers. I've seen nowhere on the western web such intervention. I do hope Galactic will continue to post as he did, and I wish in the future if you can abstain from such useless remarks.


He could have made own blog and update his posts there than every single time he makes some small edit he makes a new comment on this thread. It is literal spam and his content isn't good.


----------



## foxhoundbis

yugocrosrb95 said:


> It is literal spam and his content isn't good.


*U* think it is not good, *U* think it is spam. Don't you think it does exist someone that sees your posts as spam too? No one forces you to read this topic. Why don't you do your own blog and stop doing these stupid comments? 
AFAIK no-one does need you. The posts of Galactic are among the best I've ever read about NK.


----------



## yugocrosrb95

foxhoundbis said:


> *U* think it is not good, *U* think it is spam. Don't you think it does exist someone that sees your posts as spam too? No one forces you to read this topic. Why don't you do your own blog and stop doing these stupid comments?
> AFAIK no-one does need you. The posts of Galactic are among the best I've ever read about NK.


Don't you think it is spam to basically post same comment over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and forever ever same content over and over and over and over and over again? He should make own thread and edit there when he updates it with something instead of killing this thread.


----------



## foxhoundbis

yugocrosrb95 said:


> He should make own thread and edit there when he updates it with something instead of killing this thread.


Nothing has forbidden you to give us new articles on North Korea. AFAIK, as I said to you I don"t see better on the internet, and sincerely if you provide us useful news on North Korea -other than NorthKoreatimes, or 38north.org that are awful CIA annexes- I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## yugocrosrb95

foxhoundbis said:


> Nothing has forbidden you to give us new articles on North Korea. AFAIK, as I said to you I don"t see better on the internet, and sincerely if you provide us useful news on North Korea -other than NorthKoreatimes, or 38north.org that are awful CIA annexes- I would appreciate it very much.


So you don't have an argument as I have stated that he posted multiple times same content with minor differences as if its Wikipedia.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

_*US has assessed North Korea could be preparing to carry out first weapons test since Biden took office*

Updated 0937 GMT (1737 HKT) March 17, 2021 

On Monday, Kim Yo Jong, the sister of North Korea's leader, warned the Biden administration against "causing a stink at its first step" on Monday, hours after the White House said it had not received a response to diplomatic overtures it had been making to Pyongyang.


*General warns about North Korea's 'alarming success'*

The officials would not be specific about what the latest intelligence shows, but a likely scenario, based on imagery and other intelligence, is that there could be a missile or rocket engine test. The last known North Korean weapons test was conducted in March 2020.

Over the last few days, US intelligence has been focused on vehicle activity at a site near Sanum-dong, outside Pyongyang, where ballistic missile and space launch vehicles are believed to have been built in the past.

If North Korea does a nuclear test or an ICBM test, particularly a test of an ICBM they paraded in October 2020 that has been nicknamed the "Monster ICBM," that would be "concerning, it would be very provocative," Klingner said. 


http://web.archive.org/web/20210316175358/https://edition.cnn.com/2021/03/16/politics/us-north-korea-assessment/index.html
https://archive.is/Z3STP​_
















🚬

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

On the occasion of the most auspicious 15 April 2021 Day of the Sun, some hints that North Korea is still in the manned space race have been published.


*International Day of Human Space Flight*2021-04-12

April 12 is International Day of Human Space Flight.

Sixty years ago, Yuri Alekseevich Gagarin, an astronaut of the former Soviet Union, was carried into outer space by a spacecraft, named Vostok. Within 108 minutes of flight, the spacecraft made a round of the Earth and performed successful re-entry into the atmosphere. Thus, space flight, a long dream of the mankind, has been realized and space science and technology entered a new stage of its development.

Following Gagarin, several astronauts of other countries succeeded in space flight. In October 2000, the first crew arrived at the space station and, until now, astronauts stay there.

In 2011, the UN General Assembly set April 12 as International Day of Human Space Flight and made a decision on celebrating the day every year on a global scale.

On the occasion of the day, colourful events are held, including photo exhibition, symposium and publication of commemorative stamps.

In Juche 87 (1998), the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea launched its first artificial earth satellite successfully and later several other satellites by relying on its own efforts, technology and resources.

It briskly conducts scientific research to receive observation data from satellites and introduce them into several sectors of the national economy.

Symposiums on space science and technology, including the space science and technology symposium-2020 in November last year, are held every year under the sponsorship of the Central Committee of the General Federation of Science and Technology of Korea, and cutting-edge systems of satellite image and data and geographic information analysis and other software are being developed.

Achievements in space science and technology are promoting the development of the national economy, and they are widely introduced in several sectors of social culture, including science, education and public health service. 
http://web.archive.org/web/20210413051438/http://www.naenara.com.kp/main/index/en/first
https://archive.is/KBFUv
https://archive.is/KBFUv/50f5d092ee302167b355288837ad54fbcc600f90/scr.png
https://archive.ph/guYn1
https://archive.ph/guYn1/38376486d7aa65eff358d8041cbe5e5e89335de6/scr.png
http://web.archive.org/web/20210413051504/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ey0pDHYVEAIwUFd?format=jpg&name=4096x4096







https://archive.ph/3nz6Z/e2f407d10b8c5aa99b5c97f6f0a9f5ca2215f170.jpg ; https://archive.ph/3nz6Z/eb06c1cc2ad4df6f5874157ebfcc3e3649abc628/scr.png ; 
http://web.archive.org/web/20210413051708/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EuV8ILHWQAQI4LX?format=jpg&name=small ; https://twitter.com/DPRK_CAODEBENOS/status/1361632344084512769 
▲ 1. *Dear Leader Kim Jong Il* leading the way.

*North Korean manned spacecraft*

Obviously as different from the Iranian Kavoshgar-10 capsule as the Paektusan-1 SLV was different from Iran's Safir-1 SLV!

As depicted back in 2017, from a mysterious Japanese account possibly related to Chongryon.





https://archive.ph/ActC5/2981e9cfc470149bf4e75146398aa4c1f15fdb09.jpg ; https://archive.ph/ActC5/b0fefd7a7dd16b82d867ed4d6fd10ee7624229b2/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210401133125/https://i.imgur.com/mGaCr6i.jpg ; https://archive.ph/mDSt4/842e3de1085a41a1b8569bc61170b23b79d24119/scr.png ; https://archive.ph/mDSt4 ; https://i.pximg.net/img-original/img/2017/05/03/13/58/20/62711716_p0.jpg ; https://www.pixiv.net/en/artworks/62711716 
▲ 2. North Korean manned spacecraft: 朝鲜飞船. May 3, 2017 6:58 AM

Compared to the Russian OGCh 1'700 kg 8F021 orbiting warhead。





_____ 
▲ 3.  The 1'700 kg 8F021 orbiting warhead had the Russian acronym OGCh。

Compared to the Chinese Shuguang-1 (Dawn One) manned spacecraft (code-named Project 714):





https://archive.vn/ErbjG/d1acbc4f6e375bda584cf2ef255d019faab33ed5.jpg; https://archive.vn/ErbjG/e723dd9a0e5cf18563ff99dbde5794feaed1d12d/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201110202729/http://ipic.su/jGLT.jpg 
▲ 4.  The Shuguang-1 (Dawn One) manned spacecraft (code-named Project 714) was piloted by two astronauts and had a maximum flight time of eight days. It was planned to launch an unmanned spacecraft in 1973 and a manned spacecraft in 1974. The Shuguang-1 was lanched by the Dongfeng-6 Orbiting Missile.





https://archive.ph/PTAbP/f7bd9fa91ee3cae4a21870b0b6166a03f517f815.jpg ; https://archive.ph/PTAbP/6de664f135c45e0e62f751997b5fb557ea6e47e6/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210329112827/https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/51070245651_5c42b6ea91_c.jpg ; https://www.flickr.com/photos/uriminzok/51070245651/ ; 국제태권도련맹창립 55돐기념 태권도기술강습 진행 (1) ; March 22, 2021 
▲ 5. North Korea officially promoted as advanced developed nation by 2032.

Meanwhile some soothing news worth reading to keep oneself awake while practising social distancing:

*The worst spaceflight disasters in human history*

A total of 18 astronauts have lost their lives during a space mission, in four separate incidents. 

*4.* 🇷🇺 On 24 April 1967, the Soviet astronaut Vladimir Komarov died after the one-day Soyuz 1 mission that was plagued from start by a series of mishaps with the new spacecraft type, culminating with its parachute not opening properly after atmospheric reentry. Komarov was killed when the capsule hit the ground at high speed.

*3.* 🇷🇺 On 30 June 1971, the Soviet crew of 3 astronauts aboard Soyuz 11 were killed after undocking from space station Salyut 1 after a three-week stay. A cabin vent valve construction defect caused it to open at service module separation. The recovery team found the crew dead. These three are (as of 2021) the only human fatalities in space above 100 kilometers.

*2.* 🇺🇸 On 28 January 1986, the Space Shuttle Challenger disaster caused by a launch booster failure, resulting in vehicle disintegration was the most devastating death toll to date for a manned spaceflight with 7 astronauts. This also delayed for nearly 3 years all U.S. manned spaceflights. 

*1.* 🇺🇸🇮🇱 The Space Shuttle Columbia disaster was a fatal disaster in the United States space program that occurred on 1st February 2003, when the Space Shuttle Columbia (OV-102) disintegrated as it reentered the atmosphere, killing all seven crew members. The disaster was the second fatal accident in the Space Shuttle program, after the 1986 breakup of Challenger soon after liftoff. 
This catastrophe totally discredited the space shuttle as a viable space transportation system, ending with its final flight on July 2011.
Leaving the U.S. without any manned space launcher for a decade, until the advent of the SpaceX Crew Dragon on 16 November 2020, but with a much decreased cargo capacity, compared to the space shuttle.





The Columbia Disaster Was Worse Than You Thought
1,190,789 views •Apr 27, 2020
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXiZ3RHR3bg

But, what was even worse if one consider that military or civilian casualties covered by state secrecy inflict lesser national humiliation and loss of international prestige, was the death of one's first ever astronaut televised live worldwide.
Ilan Ramon, a colonel in the Israeli Air Force was the first Israeli astronaut, and was killed in the re-entry accident with all the six other crew members.
With Ilan Ramon's death, Israel is to this day, the only nation in the world among the 40 countries that have flown in space, to have lost its first ever astronaut during a maiden spaceflight. 





https://archive.vn/9wZvQ/9eacdc743affd740f9ccb6630d1019990983c782.jpg ; https://archive.vn/9wZvQ/be2e271db6c250cacebbb47411afa8e8dcb9b9a0/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210404233515/https://i.imgur.com/sUo6A7t.jpg
▲ 6. With Ilan Ramon's death, Israel is to this day, the only nation in the world to have lost its first ever astronaut during a maiden spaceflight. 

Source:








List of spaceflight-related accidents and incidents - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





A further 13 astronauts have died during training and testing for spaceflight. The most notorious disaster was a fire on the launch pad of the Apollo 1 mission in January 1967, killing all the crew.









Has anyone ever died in space?


A total of 18 people have lost their lives either while in space or in preparation for a space mission, in four separate incidents. Given the risks involved in space flight, this number is surprisingly low.




www.newscientist.com





*Conclusion*

Iran, North Korea, Japan, Thailand, Turkey and India can all attempt to launch their first indigenous astronaut without running the risk of beating the spaceflight hall of shame record, that would probably be held by the Israelis forever.

In the case of North Korea, a suborbital flight is much less risky than one onboard the U.S. space shuttle for an orbital flight.

Indeed, no space powers would ever try to launch more than one astronaut at the first space mission.
















🚬


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*A Tale of Two Asia*


News from west Asia, when some are still struggling to reach the 60% U-235 enrichment threshold:


*Natanz attack hit 50 meters underground, destroyed most of the facility*The attack was reportedly carried out through a remotely detonated device smuggled into the facility.

APRIL 13, 2021 22:15

The alleged Israeli attack on Iran’s Natanz nuclear facility targeted an electrical substation located 40 to 50 meters underground and damaged “thousands of centrifuges,” Iranian officials revealed in recent days.

Fereydoon Abbasi-Davani, former head of Iran’s Atomic Energy Organization, told Iranian media on Monday that the attack hit an electrical substation located deep underground and managed to damage both the power distribution system and the cable leading to the centrifuges in order to cut power to them.

The Iranian official stressed that such an operation takes years, saying “the design of the enemy was very beautiful.”

Davani added that the substation was built underground in order to protect it from air and missile strikes, and that the attack was carried out either via cyber, sabotaged equipment or sabotage committed by agents.

The Jerusalem Post has learned that the attack was carried out through an explosive device that was smuggled into the facility and detonated remotely. An intelligence official told The New York Times on Tuesday that the attack took out both the primary and backup electrical systems.

Davani confirmed on Monday that the attack last July was also carried out with explosives that were smuggled into a centrifuge assembly facility at the site, with the explosives embedded in a heavy table that was brought into the facility.

Ali Rabiei, the spokesperson for the Iranian government, stated on Tuesday that the attack was “not an external attack” and that a “traitor” has been identified, adding that “the necessary measures are being taken.”

An informed official in the Iranian Intelligence Ministry told the IRGC-affiliated Tasnim News Agency on Monday that the identity of the disruption’s cause had been found and that “necessary measures are being taken to arrest the main cause of the disruption in the electricity system of the Natanz complex.”

Alireza Zakani, head of Iran’s Parliament Research Center, announced in a television interview on Tuesday that “thousands of centrifuges” had been destroyed, damaging “most of the enrichment facilities.”

Zakani additionally claimed that some equipment had been sent abroad and “returned with 300 pounds of explosives,” and that explosives had been placed inside a desk, similar to Davani’s claim about the attack in another facility at Natanz last July.

The parliamentarian expressed outrage that the attack had succeeded and called for uranium enrichment to be increased to 60% in response.

Davani explained that in a similar attack at the Fordow nuclear facility in 2012, power lines from the city of Qom were cut by an explosion, so they had anticipated such an attack and had stored fuel for producing electricity for three months in case such an incident occurred.

The former AEO head, who now serves on the Iranian Parliament’s energy commission, survived an assassination attempt in 2010 in which bombs were attached to the side of his car by men on motorcycles. Another nuclear scientist, Majid Shahriari, was killed in a similar attack the same day. Davani reportedly worked closely with Mohsen Fakhrizadeh, Iran’s top nuclear scientist, who was killed in an assassination blamed on Israel last year.

Additionally on Monday, Behrouz Kamalvandi, a spokesman for the AEO, told Iranian media that he had injured his ankle and head while visiting the Natanz facility after the attack when he fell into a seven-meter-deep hole that had been covered with metal. It is unclear whether the hole was related to the explosion.

EXPLOSIVES WERE used to completely destroy the internal power system at Iran’s Natanz uranium enrichment facility in an alleged Israel operation, two intelligence officials told The New York Times on Sunday night.

The explosion caused severe damage to the site and it could take at least nine months to restore production at the facility, according to the officials.

The Wall Street Journal said the Biden Administration was given no advance notice about the attack. The White House said on Monday that it was not involved in the attack.

The WSJ report added that destruction of the power supply in the attack could have damaged or destroyed centrifuges by causing them to slow down too rapidly.

A number of former Israeli security officials expressed concern at the leaks being shared about the attack, with former Mossad chief Danny Yatom warning, in an interview with Army Radio on Monday, that it could impact Israel’s operational capability. “If indeed this thing is the result of an operation involving Israel, this leak is very serious,” said Yatom. “It is detrimental to the Israeli interest and the fight against Iranian attempts to acquire nuclear weapons. There are actions that must remain in the dark.”

“Once Israeli officials are quoted, it forces the Iranians to take revenge,” warned Yatom. “If the Iranians start investigating with the publication hovering over their heads that the people behind the attack are the Israelis or the Americans, they will leave no stone unturned. This has an impact on our operational capability.”

IRANIAN OFFICIALS have downplayed the significance of the attack, with several officials stressing that the impacted centrifuges were first-generation machines that would be replaced with more advanced ones.

Iran’s permanent representative to the International Atomic Energy Agency, Kazem Gharibabadi, claimed on Monday that enrichment had not stopped at Natanz, despite foreign media reports to the contrary.

Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammed Javad Zarif complained to UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres about the attack, calling it “nuclear terrorism and a war crime.”

“Israel’s efforts aimed at preventing the revival of the international nuclear deal JCPOA, after the US presidential elections, was initially reflected in threats, which have now materialized,” said Zarif, according to Iranian media. The foreign minister added that Iran had accelerated its retaliatory measures against US sanctions in response to the attack.

The attack on the Natanz nuclear facility by Israel was a “very bad gamble” which will strengthen Tehran’s hand in talks with major powers to revive the JCPOA nuclear deal, Zarif stated on Tuesday during a joint news conference with his Russian counterpart in Tehran.

Saeed Khatibzadeh, a spokesman for the Iranian Foreign Ministry, stated on Monday that Iran would respond to the attack “in its own time.”

“The regime has been carrying out some actions and some news leaks in the last few months. Its goals are clear and not hidden from the elites and intellectuals of Iran,” added Khatibzadeh. “The foreign minister and our delegation are following up on this issue and actions will be announced today or tomorrow. Some actions will be taken in their undisclosed way [and] may never be said.”

An analysis published in the Iranian Kayhan newspaper, which is tied to Iranian Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei, called for the government to withdraw from the talks on the nuclear deal in Vienna and to punish Israel as a “decisive and deterrent response to the enemy’s sinister plan.”

THIS IS the second attack on Natanz that foreign reports have blamed on Israel within the past year, with an explosion and fire at a facility at the site in July reportedly impacting Iran’s nuclear program significantly. The facility that was struck this week was a new one built at the site to replace the one hit last year.

Iran is still nowhere near having recovered to the point where it had been before that July 2020 explosion in terms of its capacity for assembling new advanced centrifuges, The Jerusalem Post recently reported.

The most recent attack against Natanz took place a day after Iran began injecting uranium hexafluoride gas into advanced IR-6 and IR-5 centrifuges at Natanz and was revealed as US Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin was visiting Israel.

Tensions are rising between Israel and Iran amid a number of attacks on Iranian and Israeli maritime vessels, with recent reports claiming that Israel has hit dozens of Iranian ships in recent years. Tensions were already high between the two nations after the Fakhrizadeh assassination and reported attempts by Iran to carry out revenge attacks on Israeli embassies around the world.

The report also comes as Iran meets with European and American officials to discuss a possible return to the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action, the formal name for the nuclear agreement signed in 2015 between the Islamic Republic and world powers.

Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has warned multiple times in the past week that Israel would defend itself against Iranian threats, stressing that Jerusalem would work to combat Tehran’s nuclear ambitions.

The prime minister called for the security cabinet’s first meeting in two months next Sunday to discuss Iran amid increased tensions with Tehran.

Lahav Harkov contributed to this report.
http://web.archive.org/web/20210413204122/https://www.jpost.com/middle-east/natanz-attack-destroyed-facility-50-meters-underground-664979
https://archive.ph/I1TKi


Meanwhile time is running out for the minor third world's nations.

After 2027, when the U.S. Starlink orbital array of 42'000 satellites will be completed, no firewall will be able stop the Color Revolution 2.0!





https://archive.is/DasEZ/8ba6fe317661491b7cd99c320ed9b1d1acb30f1e.jpg ; https://archive.is/DasEZ/519128ae431b3055e9b5bf356a0b1da53bb14c95/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210329124353/https://i.imgur.com/eVZfac8.jpg 
▲ 1. After 2027, when the U.S. Starlink orbital array of 42'000 satellites will be completed, no firewall will be able stop the imperialists' Color Revolution 2.0! 5 April 2021.

In 6 years time from now, in East Asia:


*North Korea may be considering resumption of nuclear testing this year: U.S. report* April 14, 2021
WASHINGTON, April 13 (Yonhap) -- North Korea may be considering whether it should resume its nuclear and long-range missile testing this year as it seeks to deal with the new U.S. administration on its own terms, a U.S. intelligence report said Tuesday.

The report from the Office of Director of National Intelligence (ODNI) also noted North Korean leader Kim Jong Un may take a "number of aggressive" actions.

"Kim may be considering whether to resume long-range missile or nuclear testing this year to try to force the United States to deal with him on Pyongyang's terms," said the 2021 report on annual threat assessment.

"North Korean leader Kim Jong Un may take a number of aggressive and potentially destabilizing actions to reshape the regional security environment and drive wedges between the United States and its allies — up to and including the resumption of nuclear weapons and intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) testing," it added.
http://web.archive.org/web/20210413205017/https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20210414000300325?section=nk%2Fnk
https://archive.ph/YvzDY 

And the logical just reward for the most wise leadership and endeavors:


*North Korea could have up to 242 nuclear weapons by 2027: report*April 13, 2021

SEOUL, April 13 (Yonhap) -- North Korea could have up to 242 nuclear weapons and dozens of intercontinental ballistic missiles (ICBMs) by 2027, a research report said Tuesday, calling for South Korea and the United States to weigh "all options" to counter the evolving threats.

The Asan Institute for Policy Studies and the Rand Corp. made the estimate in a joint report, stressing "serious" considerations should be given to deploying tactical nuclear arms in the South and other measures to deter the North's possible attempt at nuclear warfare.

The report came amid signs of worrisome activity at the North's east coast shipyard seen as a site for submarine launched ballistic missile tests and after a U.N. panel report that Pyongyang continues to develop its nuclear and missile programs.

"It is estimated that the total number of North Korea's nuclear weapons by 2027 would be between 151 and 242, in addition to tens of mobile intercontinental ballistic missiles," the report, titled "Countering the Risks of North Korean Nuclear Weapons," said.

The report based its estimate on the amount of fissile material, such as plutonium and highly enriched uranium, which Pyongyang is believed to have produced. It cited such data as the U.S. intelligence community's estimate and other known analysis.

"We estimate North Korea's number of nuclear weapons from 2017 through 2027, with the starting value of 30 to 60 nuclear weapons in 2017, with one to two plutonium weapons added by 2020, and with the numbers growing by either 12 weapons per year or 18 weapons per year," the report said.

The report, however, noted the need for caution in drawing conclusions on the North's inventory, citing "vast uncertainties," such as the fact that its estimate is not based on the actual production of nuclear arms, and the uncertain number of operational centrifuges used to produce highly enriched uranium.

The report warned that with further advances in its nuclear capability, the North will be able to employ the nuclear threats and attacks in "much more coercive and diverse ways," such as preemptive nuclear strikes.

To fend off the North's nuclear warfare attempts, the report called for Seoul and Washington to consider options such as dedicating U.S. strategic nuclear weapons to targeting the North and deploying U.S. intermediate ballistic missiles with nuclear weapons in or near South Korea and stationing tactical nuclear weapons here.

The report also stressed the need for the allies to consider "putting all options" on the table to maximize the effectiveness of their efforts against the North's nuclear weapons use.

"The United States could also threaten North Korea that if it crosses an ICBM or nuclear weapon inventory threshold, or both, the United States will station in the ROK eight to ten tactical nuclear weapons capable of destroying deep underground facilities," it added. ROK is South Korea's official name, the Republic of Korea.

In addition, the report said that the transfer of wartime operational control (OPCON) from Washington to Seoul should be delayed until the provision of nuclear weapons support to the South by the U.S. becomes certain.

"Unlike in a conventional conflict, in a nuclear conflict, the ROK is not ready to take the principal role in confronting North Korea, especially in the initial stage of a contingency," the report said.

"This is a key weakness that could lead the North Koreans to interpret the OPCON transition as a sign of faltering U.S. commitment to the defense of the ROK," it added.
http://web.archive.org/web/20210413204353/https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20210413007200325?section=nk%2Fnk
https://archive.ph/Fiszv

This means North Korea would rightfully rank the 5th nuclear military power in the world by 2027, right behind the U.S., Russia, China and France, from its current 9th position!

Enough to deter any aggressor! Well done Juche!
















🚬


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422980520154173446


----------



## sahureka2

launched 2 missiles from a rail car, traveled 800 km and hit a target in the sea.










Here at the web address of KCNA at the beginning of the news at 8 pm on North Korean TV the video of the launch
https://kcnawatch.org/kctv-archive/61434823c5de8/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

The immortal Mig-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

Photo gallery of the materials exhibited at the "Exhibition for the development of state self-defense" 12 October 2021, including the new missile with gliding warhead

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sahureka2

including systems for the navy including the Oto Melara 76/62 Compact clone, with stealth dome

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sahureka2

even the video
interesting the first minute and 20 seconds, then from 29:00 Kim Jong-un visits the exhibition

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## yugocrosrb95

*New Surface to Air Missile for Pon'gae-5*





*1500+ kilometer range Ground Launched Land Attack Cruise Missile*





*DPRK UAV's*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yugocrosrb95

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481010890669445123

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Websorber

*North Korean HGV launch 11 January 2022*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

14 January 2022 North Korea fires railway-borne missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHAN85

I dont understand why NK doesnt blackmail USA with publish all their missile and nuclear know-how freely in internet.

They have nothing to lost, but for USA it would be a real nightmare t0rrents with the design of NK missiles and nuclear weapons.


----------



## Websorber




----------



## mack8

Handover ceremony for 30 new 600mm MLRS has taken place:



https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4637585.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

mack8 said:


> Handover ceremony for 30 new 600mm MLRS has taken place:
> 
> 
> 
> https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4637585.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

